# Who's Trying to Lose Weight?



## redkitty

Raise your hand if you're trying to lose weight!!!  

I know most of us are foodies and love to cook but those calories certainly add up in our yummy recipes!  Such a bummer because I do love those rich creamy sauces and ravioli's!! 

I thought we could have a thread to support each other in our quest for fitting better into our clothes.  I've got a few more pounds to lose and only 9 more weeks until I move home!  My best friend is getting married and I have a dress I need to fit into by then!

One thing that really helps me is drinking 2+ liters of water per day.  Oh and not drinking alcohol, which is kinda hard since I love my mojito's and Rioja!   I'm not a huge drinker but I find the nights I drink I end up over-eating.  

Recently I finally gave up sugar in my coffee (I used to put 1 tablespoon of sugar in one cup!!) and replaced it with Stevia.  I still have my sweet tooth, but I'm so proud of myself for giving it up in my daily coffee!

Lets share our tips on healthy cooking etc!!  What are some things that have helped you lose weight?


----------



## suziquzie

Count me in!!! 
DH is doing it with me but he sleeps all day.... hard to think up dinner when the other half isnt thinking!! 
I want to go 10 lbs, 15 maybe. I'll see how 10 looks.


----------



## TATTRAT

I was going to get in shape...then I realized round is a shape.


----------



## miniman

Count me in too. I could do with losing more than a few pounds. I just like too many things higher in fat, like chicken skins and do not eat too many veg.  Trying the more abstinence route, more drinking (water low cal drinks) and trying to get a bit more exercise.


----------



## Spicy Meataball

I recently started cooking for my guy friends at work since we are all trying to lose weight. being behind a desk all day and then going to Pizza Hut, Mcdonalds, or other fast food wasnt helping them and that devil of a snack machine kept calling my name. I'm totally into this idea though and you can count me in.

Ive found that the hardest thing to break is my italian way of thinking. Its not ok to eat half a loaf of bread, yes cheese is good but a whole wheel of cheese isnt, and proscuitto is something to be eating casually, not to be eaten all the time. LOL. Grandma planted the seeds a loooong time ago.


----------



## Dina

We're giving up carbs for dinner beginning today.  I hope we are able to lose a few pounds.  Both my DH and I need to lose at least 30 pounds.


----------



## suziquzie

Spicy Meataball said:


> I recently started cooking for my guy friends at work since we are all trying to lose weight. being behind a desk all day and then going to Pizza Hut, Mcdonalds, or other fast food wasnt helping them and that devil of a snack machine kept calling my name. I'm totally into this idea though and you can count me in.
> 
> Ive found that the hardest thing to break is my italian way of thinking. Its not ok to eat half a loaf of bread, yes cheese is good but a whole wheel of cheese isnt, and proscuitto is something to be eating casually, not to be eaten all the time. LOL. Grandma planted the seeds a loooong time ago.


 

LOL, it's not just you. 
German grandmas do it too.


----------



## pdswife

lol.. I think all Grandmas do it!  
If you're not eating you must be sick!!  


Count me in.  I'm down 13 pounds from when I started 
dieting ( kind of dieting).. I'd like to lose a bunch more though.


----------



## Adillo303

Yup! In the line here. Actually, eating my own food has done beetter by me than eating NYC lunch.


----------



## Jikoni

Kitty, try a cleanse every now and then a detox. I do detox twice a year, it gets rid of stuff that are stuck in your body and have not been flushed out for a while, after that your digestive system picks up and you are fine. I try to cleanse after Christmas and in the spring, sort of like spring cleaning my insides. Right now I am trying to tone up for the summer.


----------



## jkath

hey kitty 
You're in the UK, so I recommend watching "you are what you eat". I see it on BBC America. I've always been at a low weight, but I began watching for health reasons (since I have so many foods I'm allergic or intolerant to). Anyhow, besides the excessive amount I've learned from Dr. Gillian McKeith, I've somehow lost 8 pounds in a month. I didn't mean to, I just took some of the advice. And, ps - I'm feeling extra healthy and energized too.  
Also - it's taken away my sweet cravings. I've not even wanted any of the sweets I bake for the family. All I want is around 1 medjool date each day.


----------



## Maverick2272

Who isn't?? LOL. Depends on what kinda shape you are trying to get into. I have gone from round to oval, hoping to get more rectangular?
LOL


----------



## Robo410

mememememememememememememememememememe


----------



## babetoo

*watch for return*

i lost 17 pounds almost a year ago. all is back on. last seven piled on after starting new meds. for high blood sugar. what's a girl to do. 

everyday i start to watch calories, and everyday i fail. i tell myself "you are 70 years old , who cares? eat what u want. woe is me


babe


----------



## Maverick2272

Yea meds can make it more difficult. I lost only 20lbs the first five years I had diabetes, thats pretty dismal. Then the depression hit, and I lost another 15, but then on new meds I gained 10 of it back. I stayed there until this last bout with heart surgery, where I dropped another 15, then after wards dropped another 5, but now back on all my meds and insulin I have gained almost 8 to 10 back.
I now weight about what I weighed about 13 years ago, but still need to drop another 20 to 30 lbs at least to get back to my college weight.


----------



## babetoo

Maverick2272 said:


> Yea meds can make it more difficult. I lost only 20lbs the first five years I had diabetes, thats pretty dismal. Then the depression hit, and I lost another 15, but then on new meds I gained 10 of it back. I stayed there until this last bout with heart surgery, where I dropped another 15, then after wards dropped another 5, but now back on all my meds and insulin I have gained almost 8 to 10 back.
> I now weight about what I weighed about 13 years ago, but still need to drop another 20 to 30 lbs at least to get back to my college weight.


 
good for u, losing weight. isn't diabetes grand? speaking of whick need to go test. lol

babe


----------



## bethzaring

those are my raised hands

Until I saw this thread, my goal was to maintain my current weight. But I could be inspired to try to lose 5 more pounds.

Water consumption is my secret weapon. When I feel hungry, I drink a glass of water. It seems I can trick my body into feeling full, even though I consumed no calories.

Great idea rk!!


----------



## shortchef

Count me in, too.  The doctor told me that according to my sugar levels in my last three blood tests I am pre-diabetic.  He gave me the come-to-Jesus lecture so I'm really trying hard to lose and watch what I eat.  Cheese and fried chicken and spaghetti are all my downfall. Nice to have some moral support.  Thank you!


----------



## suziquzie

Wait, before I finish signing up....
I'm not giving up my evening Brandy am I?
If I promise to walk an extra mile to have it????


----------



## Spicy Meataball

suziquzie said:


> Wait, before I finish signing up....
> I'm not giving up my evening Brandy am I?
> If I promise to walk an extra mile to have it????



Suzi..please see thread titled "all good chefs drink" LMAO


----------



## suziquzie

LOL I did, I'm trying REALLY hard not to comment on that one, 

I'm pleading the 5th amendment on that one.

(gulps evening Brandy.....)


----------



## Spicy Meataball

LMAO!!! What brand of brandy do you drink?


----------



## suziquzie

E&J VSOP

I think its pretty good for $20. Can't afford much more and its cheper than smoking.


----------



## Spicy Meataball

True True. Hey everyone has their poison!! Im trying to convince myself italian ices arent a bad part of my diet...**** simple syrup and all that sugar......


----------



## CharlieD

I don't even eat that much. My day is jut all screwed up. I come home so late and then start eating. I could easily loose 60 + pounds. 140-150 would be ideal for me. Not 206. I have hard time walking.


----------



## Toots

I could stand to lose 15- 20 lbs.  The weight really has crept up on me in the past year.


----------



## mikki

ok seeing you guys started this maybe i'll try again. 5 years ago lost 40 pounds looked and felt great, i've now gained 25 of it back and can no longer fit into any of my clothes because i got rid of all my "fat" clothes.


----------



## redkitty

Yay!  What a great response!  Loved reading all of your replies.  

I'm down 12lbs since last fall, I would have lost a couple more this month but the drinking and late night eating killed that! 

The thing that really has helped me is to know the nutritional info on everything I eat.  Not just calories, but carbs, fat, protein & fiber.  When I make a new recipe I put it into a recipe analyzer to find out what exactly I'm eating.  There are several free online calorie counting sites which make things super easy!

And of course we must get our daily exercise!  Just a 30 minute brisk walk per day makes a big difference.  I also feel sooo much better with daily exercise, it also helps me sleep better. 

Did you know we burn less calories as we age?  That just seems so unfair!  I had no clue how many calories per day it takes to keep our bodies alive.  I also didn't know how hard you have to work to burn calories with exercise!  Blah!

Anywho, thanks so much for the great response and I hope we can all support each other in our quest for healthy lives!


----------



## suziquzie

It was a great idea Kitty, keeps me a little more honest, seeing as this is where I am all day! Gotta have someone to answer to!


----------



## bethzaring

there is a known figure for your Basal Metabolic Rate (BMR), the calories the body uses at rest for its functions, but I totally forget what that range is.

What I strive for is to get my stomach to growl. I figure I need that to happen in order for my body to use fat for fuel. I have no idea if that is true, but that is what I aim for. The more growls the better!! I never eat until I am full, I eat just enough to take off the hunger feeling. I usually can sustain this mode for a few weeks, but not much longer.

Eat a light breakfast, this is very important. It will trick your metabolism into thinking this is a good day, food wise, and will proceed at a higher metabolic rate than if you skipped breakfast. I also eat a light supper. If I can follow this method, my stomach will be growling in the mornings.

okay, when was the last time your stomach growled?


----------



## suziquzie

Actually, I'm better with a large breakfast. Well not huge... a couple eggs, veggies or fruit, toast. I am not hungry until dinner, not even then sometimes. Keeps me eating very light for lunch and dinner.


----------



## bethzaring

oh kitty, you would be depressed to learn how few calories are burned during exercise. I have a book that breaks down caloric expenditure for different exercises, and different body weights per minute, truely depressing.

It still is the way to go, exercising every day. That is my downfall, I have no regular exercise program, just sporadic farming chores.  Twice now dh and I have taken bike trips, but that can happen only on the weekends and weekends fill up fast with other activities.

Good inspiration here


----------



## bethzaring

suziquzie said:


> Actually, I'm better with a large breakfast. Well not huge... a couple eggs, veggies or fruit, toast. I am not hungry until dinner, not even then sometimes. Keeps me eating very light for lunch and dinner.


 
that is good.  I was trying to point out to not skip breakfast.


----------



## redkitty

I usually eat 3 meals and 1-2 small snacks per day.  Some people think eating 6 smaller meals is better.  No way could I skip brekkie!  Going all day without eating is not a good thing, but many people think it helps with weight loss.  It actually makes our body store more fat!

Thanks Beth, first thing I figured out was my BMR (eventually would love to have it tested instead of using online calculators) then I got interested about calories burned with exercise.  There are many online calculators that determine this based on weight, height, age and activity.  

This is a good site with loads of information and calculators if anyone is interested...
Free Diet Plans and Weight Loss Programs

I can't wait to get back home and start hiking again.  I used to hike 90 minutes 2-3 times per week after work and I was in the best shape of my life!  Great calorie burner!


----------



## JGDean

I have a weakness for cheese, fresh bread, beef rare & red wine. On Sunday,for the week, I cut and/or divide into small portions: cucumber, celery, 2% sharp cheddar, green and red pepper, almonds and spicy pumpkin seeds. I get the little snack size baggies to put the stuff in. I found a brand of Greek strained yoghurt (FAGE). They have full-fat, fat-free or 2% and I love seasoning it or putting minced onion in it and dipping the veggies into it. If I don't do the above I will seek out salty, fatty foods from the snack area at work.


----------



## Maverick2272

I eat about 4 or 5 small meals a day. I love a big breakfast, but not recommended with Diabetes. I usually go to bed with my stomach growling, and wake up with it growling as well.
One trick that helps is drinking coffee, it helps to ease the hunger pains. That and lots of water. With the coffee I make it real dark, grind the beans into powder and use enough for 12 cups but only put in 8 cups of water. The darker you brew your coffee the less caffeine it will have in it. Another trick is to brew with only 4 cups of water, then heat another 4 cups till just below boiling and mix together.


----------



## redkitty

Happy Friday!  How's everyone doing??

I had a great low cal/low carb week.  I also tried a more strenuous yoga dvd that I bought months ago and managed to get all the way through it!  I'm so proud of myself!

The sun is shining this morning and after brekkie I'll take the furry mutt for a long walk through her parks.


----------



## bethzaring

ohhh rk, I have lost track of this idea. Had quite a week, bought a sailboat and didn't even know I was looking for one! Great on the strenuous yoga dvd, that is neat. Sun is not up yet here, still getting dh off to work, and then to the barn to see the furry friends....see you later!


----------



## suziquzie

Doing ok food-wise, excersise getting better, but I think I am going to have to give up the alcohol altogether awhile. I'm thinking it's  a large part of why I'm not getting any further faster.  oh well.


----------



## redkitty

A sailboat!!  Cool!!!!!

Suz, I cut the alcohol out too because it was not making things any easier for me!


----------



## letscook

I am constantely trying to lose 10 - 15 lbs. i lose it gain it back, so instead of dieting i changed my eating habits.
I use a smaller plate instead of a dinner plate, load up on the salad and veggies first the meat portion then the potatoes or pasta or rice. no second helpings 
When you fill the small plate it is still full but compared to the dinner plate filled but alot more. trick the brain 
Lots of water instead of soda, plain icetea which i rather have, I am a green tea lover.
desserts a very small portion.  snacks - i keep lots of raw veggies in the fridge ready to grab a handfull at any time, or have a bowl of ceral, Instead of grabing that donut or muffin at work i grab the bannana or an apple. oh at times i will have some chips or fries but My new theme everything in moderation.
I have doing this for a lil while and have been keeping weight off and not craving for anything. I also feel alot better. when i dieted and stopped eating thing i craved them and then the diet went out the window. 
I still eating pasta and meatballs etc. but instead of plate use a bowl. 
I dont eat fast food that much or often but when i do - i'll have a cheeseburger instead of a bigmac. or i'll a grill chicken .
It wasn't a fast lost but it has stayed off and i feel so much better and i do have lil more energy. Plus most of all happier cause iam not thinking i can't have that or this. I have found that alot of the stuff i don't even eat anymore and don't miss it.
I even went to the new resturant here Buffalo wing and had ribs and wings, came with colslaw and fries. ate the coleslaw first then the wings and the ribs. and i was done. didn't even want the fries. 

much happier and lighter

now on the other hand. i have a grandson who is the biggest pickiest eater. so we do the opposite with him we use a large dinner plate for him and with the portions it doesn't look like much on his plate so he will eat it

good luck all. enjoy the summer


----------



## Cooking45

Hi!  New here....and the main reason I joined was to search for some healthy recipes for cooking!  I love cooking Paula Deen style ( a lb of bacon, 2 sticks of butter, fat, fat, fat!) But oh so yummy!  I'm trying to get fit and need to learn to cook healthier!


----------



## welise86

For me it's all about portion control...I eat things I like just in moderations and small portions. I cut all sodas and sugarey drinks. I only drink water and iced tea. If I really have a bad craving for a soda I make it diet soda. I make sure to eat 3 full meals a day and healthy snacks in between because everytime you eat you are jumpstarting your metabolism...so contrary to poplular belief, skipping meals is just not the way. I am shedding my last few pounds of baby weight and I feel so much healthier.


----------



## sankum

me 2...i want to reduce 15lbs. The thing is whenever I see my fav food Iam not able to resist and thus land up on my old weight  iam trying hard...let us see...


----------



## sankum

letscook said:


> I am constantely trying to lose 10 - 15 lbs. i lose it gain it back, so instead of dieting i changed my eating habits.
> I use a smaller plate instead of a dinner plate, load up on the salad and veggies first the meat portion then the potatoes or pasta or rice. no second helpings
> When you fill the small plate it is still full but compared to the dinner plate filled but alot more. trick the brain
> Lots of water instead of soda, plain icetea which i rather have, I am a green tea lover.
> desserts a very small portion. snacks - i keep lots of raw veggies in the fridge ready to grab a handfull at any time, or have a bowl of ceral, Instead of grabing that donut or muffin at work i grab the bannana or an apple. oh at times i will have some chips or fries but My new theme everything in moderation.
> I have doing this for a lil while and have been keeping weight off and not craving for anything. I also feel alot better. when i dieted and stopped eating thing i craved them and then the diet went out the window.
> I still eating pasta and meatballs etc. but instead of plate use a bowl.
> I dont eat fast food that much or often but when i do - i'll have a cheeseburger instead of a bigmac. or i'll a grill chicken .
> It wasn't a fast lost but it has stayed off and i feel so much better and i do have lil more energy. Plus most of all happier cause iam not thinking i can't have that or this. I have found that alot of the stuff i don't even eat anymore and don't miss it.
> I even went to the new resturant here Buffalo wing and had ribs and wings, came with colslaw and fries. ate the coleslaw first then the wings and the ribs. and i was done. didn't even want the fries.
> 
> much happier and lighter
> 
> now on the other hand. i have a grandson who is the biggest pickiest eater. so we do the opposite with him we use a large dinner plate for him and with the portions it doesn't look like much on his plate so he will eat it
> 
> good luck all. enjoy the summer


 
Thanks a lot letscook, This will surely help me out. Will try your way!


----------



## B'sgirl

Count me in, I've got leftover baby-weight to lose now. I don't want to buy new pants!


----------



## JillBurgh

When I joined DC about a half a year ago, I spouted on about how I needed to eat healthy because I just got a desk-job after 12 years of bartending...

BF also wanted to lose a few LBs so it seemed like a no-brainer...

Well, here's my rant: My BF, all he has to do is THINK about losing weight and the lbs shed off. I do all of the cooking and feeding in our house so I know how large our portions are, what goes into the food, and frequency of meals. BF eats an obnoxious restaurant meal for lunch every day. I have veg salad w/ viniagrette. He has lost 25 lbs since Xmas and NEVER exercises. I lost 8 and plateaued. I work out 1 hr/day, 5 days/wk. Eat less, eat healthier, and still can't shake the 15 lbs I gained at the new job.  PLUS, two days off the dieting wagon has my belt BUSTING and shirt buttons popping (girls, you know what I'm saying).

ARGHHH

Thanks for starting this thread, I really needed to get that out of my system before I started sabotaging his dinner plate with some bacon grease and oleo.


----------



## welise86

B'sgirl said:


> Count me in, I've got leftover baby-weight to lose now. I don't want to buy new pants!


 
I feel you on not wanting to buy new pants....I look at all my old sexy clothes for inspiration ...*sigh* one day i'll be back in that mini skirt...


----------



## redkitty

Yay!  More people!!

I'm still doing really well, keeping the carbs & calories down.  Had a lovely tofu stir fry for dinner tonight.  Earlier I made a bean pate with adzuki beans and dipped roasted veggies in it, it was so tasty!

Hope everybody is doing well!!!


----------



## letscook

Sankum-- Good Luck - You will be happy
To date down 16 lbs in 4 mths and not gaining any back
I even have had an Ice cream cone or 2. I order kids size cone. just enough to know i had ice cream.


----------



## sankum

letscook said:


> Sankum-- Good Luck - You will be happy
> To date down 16 lbs in 4 mths and not gaining any back
> I even have had an Ice cream cone or 2. I order kids size cone. just enough to know i had ice cream.


Thanks.Will surely update you my progress


----------



## mikki

OK just started a low carb diet today i'm already going crazy, also my stomach and ribs hurt from doing crunches and leg lifts to get rid of my gut. I'm determined to lose weight though. My goal is 25 lbs, but i'll be happy if I lose 20.


----------



## redkitty

Nice work Mikki!  I've been doing semi low-carb and it's working very well.  No sugar, grains, bread and I even gave up my beloved steel cut oats for a while!


----------



## Nancy Jane

I'm skinny as a snake.  Don't have to try losing, it just falls off.


----------



## Maverick2272

Ohhhhhhh and you just had to come rub it in eh?


----------



## suziquzie

So far so good on the low-alcohol diet.... 8 lbs in 12 days?
It seems a little off to me, either my scale was screwed up, or I had really heavy jeans on, or the PMS bloat was still with me. Or a combo of all of it.


----------



## Nancy Jane

Sorry, didn't mean to rub it in, but sometimes being skinny isn't good.  I'd rather have a little good fat.  You know, body.


----------



## redkitty

Suz, some of it was water weight.  It also happens when you stop eating heavy carb foods, our body drops some of the ww it was holding.

Now to move on to actually fat loss!  I'll be doing a 5 mile walk today and more packing...good calorie burner!


----------



## redkitty

Hows everyone doing then?  I had wine and pasta and dessert on Saturday and man was I all bloated on Sunday!  Just now starting to feel better.  Blah!

Back to my usual salads and 2+liters of water per day.


----------



## suziquzie

I was sorta thrown off this weekend food-wise, had some family gatherings, but we did a ton of yard work so it was probably a wash. Stuck in the house all day yesterday due to rain, and didn't pig out. yay me!


----------



## Maverick2272

Weight loss has been easy this week, I spent most of it sick with abdominal cramps. No idea what is causing them, but it kills my appetite completely.


----------



## pdswife

Feel better soon Mavrick!!!


----------



## meshoo96

I have a confession to make....I need to lose 80lbs in 8 months.  Anything we can do I'm game...just cannot do the no carb thing


----------



## Maverick2272

You figure that one out, package it and sell it! Just remember if you do any kind of weights or running that muscle mass weighs more than fat, so at first you might not appear to be loosing any weight, but you should see yourself toning up.
What I have learned from Physical Therapy so far: Don't do just one thing, sometimes do aerobics, sometimes jogging, sometimes weights. Don't starve yourself, instead first switch to healthy foods and reduce your fat intake as well as reducing processed foods, snacks, sweets, etc. Replace them with healthy snacks. Once you have adjusted, then start cutting back. Her point: One thing at a time, if you try to do it all at once, you are 100 times more likely to fail.
Good luck!


----------



## redkitty

Mav!  Hope you feel better soon.  Make sure you are drinking loads of water.

Mesh, how about dropping some of the bad carbs?  Cut down on bread, pasta, rice & cereals.  Eat only whole wheat bread but not everyday.  Try whole wheat pasta and brown rice.  Don't eat junky muffins, pastries, donuts, chips, cookies etc.  Most important is how many calories you are eating and how many you are burning.  

You can do it!!!!!


----------



## JillBurgh

Get well, Maverick. Sorry to hear you are under the weather.

I have a tip for the calorie-conscious: Calorie Counter, Diet Tracking, Food Journal, Nutrition Facts at The Daily Plate

I have been using this for about 10 days now. It is a real eye-opener for the first week, and now it is like a game with myself. Like a competition to keep my calories down. I am much more aware of how much I've put in my mouth, and how much more I can fit in!

Very easy-to-use. Tracks your calories and acivities, makes suggestions, charts, etc. and FREE!

I think it gives you a little too much credit for "calories burned" in many categories, so I adjust for that. Keeping it real. Anyone else use this or another web-based counter?


----------



## CharlieD

That's weird. I was positive I posted in this thread yesterday, but the post is not here. Strange.


----------



## redkitty

Hey Jill, I've been using Calorie Count Plus - Free, Intelligent, Online Dieting for about 18 months now.  Great site and it really helped me understand the foods I was eating.  I love the recipe analyzer which I have used for over 30 recipes!


----------



## mikki

Been doing low carbs for a week, lost 3 lbs, a little disappointed but I'm not giving up.


----------



## redkitty

Dont give up Mikki, 3lbs is great!


----------



## lyndalou

I am in the portion control group. You can eat almost anything if you just pay attention to how much of it you are consuming. Low carbs is good, but no carbs is bad in my opinion. Also, I have scanned all of the pages and don't see a lot of exercise mentioned. Start walking, even if it's just to the corner in back at first. You'll be amazed at how quickly you will look forward to getting out and how much better you will feel. It's all about changing your lifestyle a bit. When we eat out, I have the wait staff box half of my entree before I even see it, especially if it's pasta. 

Good luck to all of you out there who are trying to get to a healthier life style. Just don't obsess on it, and you'll feel fine and not deprived.


----------



## suziquzie

Holy exercise by accident batman!
I started putting in a new flower bed on Tuesday. I was out there squatting and crawling around for about 3-4 hours. I felt fine when I was doing it, but I am still so sore in the legs I can barely walk!!! Am I outta shape or what?!  I'm only half done I hope today is better.
Moral of the story, cardio is great, it's my favorite part, but don't forget that strength training!!!


----------



## redkitty

Nice work on the strength-training-by-gardening workout!!

Lunges and squats Suzi!!  They literally kick my bu**!


----------



## tdiprincess

let's see.. I belong to this forum: 3 fat chicks on a diet 
I'm working on shedding about 20lbs... I started out with the south beach diet.. but found it to be too restrictive of fruits and carbs.. I have gotten into eating WHOLE foods. whole grains, veggies, fruits, beans, nuts, seeds, and fish.. meat has become a when-I-have-to kinda thing... 
I have started counting calories... I currently intake 1900-2000/day and I track it at this website: fitday 
I like fitday because I can customize foods and add foods that aren't in there.. so homemade dishes.. etc.. some calorie counting websites don't have that part... 
this way.. I eat what I want, when I want and how I want.. I control my own body..
And I exercise at least 60mins a day doing a Walking video that works on upper body also.. and I also do an abs video (8mins) and at times a tae bo along with bike rides and walks otherwise..
So far, I started at 161... down to 155..then up to 156.. and am working on getting down and keeping it down..


----------



## Maverick2272

Hey, DW is on that same forum!
As for me, turned out to be appendicitis, I went into the doctors late Wednesday and he sent me to the ER. They did surgery around 11pm and I woke up around 3:30am. DW had to leave around 10pm as she was tired so she wasn't there for it. She was able to visit me briefly Thursday evening, but was working on the north side of Chicago today when I was released, so I walked home from the hospital.
Now I am tired, sore, and resting.


----------



## redkitty

Oh no Mav!  I can't believe that!  Hope you are home resting and watching some comfort movies!  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Maverick2272

Comfort movies, good idea! Maybe after I get the house cleaned up a bit, it is sorely in need of it.
On the upside I am down 4lbs! I don't know how much an appendix weights, but at least that is not weight I can gain back, LOL.


----------



## meshoo96

i started my regimen of exercise. so far I've walked 2 days and I am happy that I actually did it. After trying on shorts and pants that fit last summer and i cannot button them this summer, i can't wait to get all these extra pounds off....


----------



## suziquzie

my shorts from last summer are a smidge too big. I like that. 
But every spring I depress myself by trying on this one pair from about 10 summers ago now.... 
I really should just throw those stupid things away now.


----------



## tdiprincess

Throw them away.. even when you get to where you can fit in them.. you'll want new ones anyway!!! LOL...
so i keep working.. I lost a pound this past week.. we'll see how I do for the rest of it..
Mav.. glad to hear you're feeling better.. and What's DW's name on the forum?


----------



## Maverick2272

tdiprincess said:


> Throw them away.. even when you get to where you can fit in them.. you'll want new ones anyway!!! LOL...
> so i keep working.. I lost a pound this past week.. we'll see how I do for the rest of it..
> Mav.. glad to hear you're feeling better.. and What's DW's name on the forum?



DW's username is Mav's Wife, very creative of her LOL. She isn't on here much, it is her busy season and most nights she is too tired to come online or do much of anything buy fall asleep in front of the TV.


----------



## archiduc

If you want to lose weight - try not buying the things that put weight on - now isn`t this a novel thing.  Alternatively, just eat less or eat smaller portion by using a smaller plate. The funny thing is that a smaller portion or a smaller plate works every time!

ARC


----------



## babetoo

i have lost six pounds in a week. but then i have not felt very well. and was not hungry. had to make myself eat a modest amount(blood sugar wise)

just small bites of stuff though. not wanting goodies at all. hope it lasts for a while.

babe


----------



## redkitty

Hows everyone doing??

I'm down 2 pounds!!


----------



## suziquzie

PMS, if I weigh now I will cry.  
I'll let ya know next week!


----------



## archiduc

babetoo said:


> i have lost six pounds in a week. but then i have not felt very well. and was not hungry. had to make myself eat a modest amount(blood sugar wise)
> 
> just small bites of stuff though. not wanting goodies at all. hope it lasts for a while.
> 
> babe


 
Hi Babe,
You`re beginning to worry me! I notice, from message 14, that you are 70 years old - so losing 6 pounds in a week is not healthy, or MAY NOT be healthy at your age. You say you`ve not felt very well - how long have you felt unwell?

I could tell you all the accepted wisdom - as we age we need to eat less or small meals 4/5 or 5/6 times a day are better than 2/3. However, I`m not going to - I would suggest that you speak with your Doctor (in the UK we call them a GP or General Practioner) and tell him/her that you have lost 6 pounds in a week and appear to have lost your appetite. Please, contact your doctor and have a chat with him/her.

All the best,
Archiduc


----------



## pdswife

Down from 160 to 143!  I really want to get to 135 before our next Mexico trip!


----------



## suziquzie

I wannabe 135 before next week! Think I can? 

kidding, just frustrated with being me right now,,,,,


----------



## pdswife

sure..just starve yourself and pee a lot!  lol.

How many pounds do you really want/need to lose?


----------



## suziquzie

DH says none, I say at least 10-15. 
I like food too much! 
(and I sit around all morning playing games with CERTAIN people instead of walking)


----------



## pdswife

so, once again it's my fault.

I shall go hang my head in shame.


----------



## suziquzie

awwww....... don't make me cry!!! 
I wuz jest kiddin.... 

I am able to not turn on this darn machine..... just don't WANNA!


----------



## pdswife

Don't ya just leave it on all the time...in case you have an email emergancy?


----------



## suziquzie

well yeah... i  meant I could avoid giving the mouse a nudge......


----------



## pdswife

hehehehe!   WEll if you think about it.. typing and mouse moving are both forms of exercise!!!


----------



## suziquzie

yeah, I have AWESOMELY skinny hands and wrists!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

sadly.. no matter how skinny I get.. I always have puffy hands....sigh


----------



## redkitty

Nice work pdswife!  Thats awesome!  

Suz....get off your booty and get walkin!  Cut down on bread, rice, pasta and cereal and drink 2ltrs of water per day.  You'll start droppin pounds I promise!


----------



## JGDean

Since last week I've been craving proteins. I roasted a chicken Monday and had to stop myself from picking it to the bone. I got the same way making tuna salad. I ate one of the cans before it reached the mixing bowl. I try to keep boiled eggs around but my body seems to be want a lot of protein. Any ideas on whats up? What can I keep around to snack on?


----------



## suziquzie

Nuts. I find they help. 
Also hummus and whole grain crackers, like ak-mak or wasa..... 

Sounds better than my carb craving issue yesterday. 
Time for a new leaf today. I'm not cutting them out, I just need to have alot less of them.


----------



## pdswife

ahhh but, they are sogood!


----------



## TanyaK

I don't keep any chocolate,sweets, chips etc in the house as I know I'll just eat all of it (I work from home as well which doesn't help) - and I'll be doing so well BUT then DH will come home with eg a slice of cheesecake because he feels like cheesecake of which he'll then have 2 forkfuls and guess who eats the rest ?


----------



## babetoo

archiduc said:


> Hi Babe,
> You`re beginning to worry me! I notice, from message 14, that you are 70 years old - so losing 6 pounds in a week is not healthy, or MAY NOT be healthy at your age. You say you`ve not felt very well - how long have you felt unwell?
> 
> I could tell you all the accepted wisdom - as we age we need to eat less or small meals 4/5 or 5/6 times a day are better than 2/3. However, I`m not going to - I would suggest that you speak with your Doctor (in the UK we call them a GP or General Practioner) and tell him/her that you have lost 6 pounds in a week and appear to have lost your appetite. Please, contact your doctor and have a chat with him/her.
> 
> All the best,
> Archiduc


 
oh thank you so much for your concern. the appetite seems to be back. or at least partly back. not to concerned that the six pounds seems like a lot very quickly. i seem to put it back on, just as quickly.

i have been eating little bits all day long and that seems to work. 

really do need to lose about forty pounds. last summer i had a broken foot. the morphine i was given for pain really killed my appetite. i lost seventeen pounds in six weeks. gained most of it back. 

you are very kind to warn me of dangers. 

babe


----------



## Maverick2272

DW is down about 2lbs, I am down about 4lbs. Neither of us have been eating as much lately, and eating a lot more salads. In fact, a lot of the time she has to push me to make supper for everyone as her and the kids are hungry and I am not.


----------



## mikki

I'm down 5 lbs.,but I'm afraid to get on the scale now, the last few days I really blew my diet, daughters softball team made semi-finals so the team and parents all stopped to eat out on the way home from the last 2 games. We ordered bulk so I had to eat pizza and chicken wings. Oh well back to being strict this week, unless of corse they win tonight then they go to finals and I'm sure we'll all go out again.


----------



## suziquzie

Good to see you Mikki! 
The battery ran out on our scale and I haven't remembered to get a new one. 
That's probably good, I don't think I'l be happy once I replace it.


----------



## meshoo96

I went to the docs and he said that I am borderline for having hypothyroid. Might explain a lot. DH and I are going to start using the gym in our club house. ...t's free for residents, all you have to do is pay $2.50 for the IDs. We shall see what happens. I don't want to be on meds for the rest of my life,


----------



## bhenku

Hello all,.... i just joined this forum....and i am also one of you .... who is determined to loose weight.... but just cant give up on my favorite calorie food... 
I started it from June 2nd when i realized i gained 4pounds instead of loosing...so now almost daily i am trying to hit the gym for atleast 30min....and having one sandwitch for lunch with carrots & cellery as snack or watermelon .... and at night also i am trying to eat less.... because rice is our primary food....but i don't know what else i can prepare that is less in calories and at the same time is economical..
plz do suggest me some more ideas for making healthy food...and loose weight. I want to loose 5 pounds in this month. Will i be able to????
help me out plz....


----------



## Maverick2272

Any updates? Haven't lost any but haven't gained any either just kinda holding where I am at right now it seems.


----------



## AMSeccia

bhenku said:


> Hello all,.... i just joined this forum....and i am also one of you .... who is determined to loose weight.... but just cant give up on my favorite calorie food...
> I started it from June 2nd when i realized i gained 4pounds instead of loosing...so now almost daily i am trying to hit the gym for atleast 30min....and having one sandwitch for lunch with carrots & cellery as snack or watermelon .... and at night also i am trying to eat less.... because rice is our primary food....but i don't know what else i can prepare that is less in calories and at the same time is economical..
> plz do suggest me some more ideas for making healthy food...and loose weight. I want to loose 5 pounds in this month. Will i be able to????
> help me out plz....


 
You might try brown rice and other whole grains like barley, quinoa, oats, etc.  White rice is not blood sugar friendly.  You can introduce other grains a little at a time so the change isn't as drastic.  I tend to prefer the whole grains, but many people need to work up to it.  Also watch the sodium, which I finds affects me in several ways.  Are you getting enough protein?  Eggs and tuna are good, affordable protein, and you can do so much with them!

I have been trying to make wiser choices, loosely following Weight Watcher's Core ideals.  No cheese and no nuts is very difficult, and I think they're both quite healthy in controlled moderation, so *if* I have something, I just make sure to consider what these core foods would be in points if I were counting points.  I hate the counting you see, can't be bothered.  But trying to be mindful of the choices I make.  Sooner or later that darned scale has got to move ... or does it?  Lots of fresh fruits and vegies as you can afford to work them into your diet.  I buy what's on sale, period.  

Gosh I hope I see more results soon.  I need more exercise!


----------



## mikki

Well I haven't lost anymore since last post so today I decided that I'm going to start walking when I get home from work. Hopefully I'll stay awake and not get hit by a car.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I'm gonna bump this thread. I'm on my new cardio diet which isn't too bad but I also have to make the treadmill my new best friend. (I could do different exercise but this will work best in my life right now.) Well, I didn't think I was in bad shape but man, my butt and thighs are _sore_!!!! This will go away, right? I do a lot of manual labor with my arms and I guess I didn't realize how much I had neglected the lower half. I noticed a lot of you jog and walk so any tips for me? (I already figured out not to use a treadmill barefoot.)


----------



## redkitty

Hiking on a treadmill is the best work out.  Crank up the incline and walk at a decent pace and you will burn burn burn!!  

And yes, once you start working your lower body more often the soreness will go.


----------



## Jeekinz

I was thinking about this thread this morning, thanks for reminding me FM!

I've been lingering around 165 for a while now. Months actually. We've been, not dieting, but eating less of better food. Don't get me wrong, before this we ate really healthy but we never thought about the calories adding up.

Lately it's been a large side salad with some sort of grilled protien. Mainly chicken, pork(lean) and fish, in that order.  We also have been eating all sorts of rice.  I have so much more energy now and this morning I weighed in at 160 on the button. My jeans even fit normally.

The DW uses the treadmill alot. I like it because it helps get my breathing and stamina back from smoking. But my knees are screwed up so I can only do so much. We go down to the school and hit tennis balls against the brick wall. I like doing that because it's fun and it doesn't seem like you're just exercising. We tried regular tennis but that was horrible. We need alot more practice.


----------



## suziquzie

My kids broke the elliptical, which with all the rain really sucks. 
So far a steady 2 lbs a week. 
Eat less, move more, lay off the chips. (most days  )


----------



## Fisher's Mom

redkitty said:


> Hiking on a treadmill is the best work out.  Crank up the incline and walk at a decent pace and you will burn burn burn!!
> 
> And yes, once you start working your lower body more often the soreness will go.


Thanks, Red. Hey, you'll be walking the hills of San Francisco soon, right? You'll have buns of steel! (I'll be satisfied with white bread buns - right now they are dough.)


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Jeekinz said:


> I was thinking about this thread this morning, thanks for reminding me FM!
> 
> I've been lingering around 165 for a while now. Months actually. We've been, not dieting, but eating less of better food. Don't get me wrong, before this we ate really healthy but we never thought about the calories adding up.
> 
> Lately it's been a large side salad with some sort of grilled protien. Mainly chicken, pork(lean) and fish, in that order.  We also have been eating all sorts of rice.  I have so much more energy now and this morning I weighed in at 160 on the button. My jeans even fit normally.
> 
> The DW uses the treadmill alot. I like it because it helps get my breathing and stamina back from smoking. But my knees are screwed up so I can only do so much. We go down to the school and hit tennis balls against the brick wall. I like doing that because it's fun and it doesn't seem like you're just exercising. We tried regular tennis but that was horrible. We need alot more practice.


Wow, that's great Jeekinz. You lost 5 pounds without counting calories!!! How about DW? Is it working for her, too?

And have you quit smoking or are you trying to? That's really hard to do without gaining weight. And bad knees to boot. (Is that from injuries on your bikes?)


----------



## Fisher's Mom

suziquzie said:


> My kids broke the elliptical, which with all the rain really sucks.
> So far a steady 2 lbs a week.
> Eat less, move more, lay off the chips. (most days  )


2 pounds a week? WooHoo!!! That's awesome, girlfriend. I don't know what an elliptical is, though. Is it like a treadmill?


----------



## In the Kitchen

*Shock*

I have been going to aerobic classes faithfully since September of last year.  This lady who is in my class told all of us she lost 114lbs.  No diet, just exercise, cutting out sodas and sweets, and walking 9.3 miles per day except on weekend and when it rains.  I just can't believe this, I still am shocked.  That is almost whole person.  She said her doctor has cut her pills from 8 per day to 3.  Everything has improved.  This gal is not young, 64 years and she can walk this much?  Since she has a doctor involved I don't worry about if it is too much, too fast, he would tell her if it was don't you think?  She is so happy and looks 10 years younger.  Her hair has grown in fuller, her skin is not droopy and her clothes fit her not baggy as before.  If ever it was inspiration to lose she sure is.  I called her the loser of the class because she has lost more than any of us.  I don't know how the others feel but I cannot stop praising her enough.  I just want her to know that I am happy for her.  Geez, that is determination!


----------



## Jeekinz

Fisher's Mom said:


> Wow, that's great Jeekinz. You lost 5 pounds without counting calories!!! How about DW? Is it working for her, too?
> 
> And have you quit smoking or are you trying to? That's really hard to do without gaining weight. And bad knees to boot. (Is that from injuries on your bikes?)


 
Thanks FM. 

It's a little tougher for the DW, and I try to accomodate that as much as possible.

Yes, we both quit smoking.  For me it was Nov. 07, for the DW it was late Dec.  I smoked a pack a day since I was 15 or 16 years old.  I am totaly over the cigs.  110%!  Yes, the bad knees are from the bikes.  I have to wear high tech knee braces whenever I ride, or jog, or do any kind of activity where there's lateral movement on my legs.

The hard part for me is that I love to cook and try different flavors.  Trying to balance the joy of cooking/experience and counting calories is frickin tough!  I'm pretty much happy physically with myself now (all things considered) but I could easily slip off track because of my tastes for foods.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Jeekinz said:


> Thanks FM.
> 
> It's a little tougher for the DW, and I try to accomodate that as much as possible.
> 
> Yes, we both quit smoking.  For me it was Nov. 07, for the DW it was late Dec.  I smoked a pack a day since I was 15 or 16 years old.  I am totaly over the cigs.  110%!  Yes, the bad knees are from the bikes.  I have to wear high tech knee braces whenever I ride, or jog, or do any kind of activity where there's lateral movement on my legs.
> 
> The hard part for me is that I love to cook and try different flavors.  Trying to balance the joy of cooking/experience and counting calories is frickin tough!  I'm pretty much happy physically with myself now (all things considered) but I could easily slip off track because of my tastes for foods.


You know, it is harder for women. I think it's the "survival of the race" thing that kicks in. Nature wants us to have lots of fat reserves so we can reproduce and breastfeed - whether we want to or not! You get a big pat on the back for being accommodating and understanding. I'll bet she's a very happy wife.

Would you mind sharing how you and DW managed to quit smoking? I have to quit. I smoke about half a pack a day but the thought of quitting gives me cold sweats. 

It's probably a blessing I've never been a good cook so the few things I can make really well now aren't too bad to cut out. And the diet seems like a cinch compared to the exercise regime. But if you can do it with bad knees, I can do it with a big butt!


----------



## Dina

We've managed to lose a couple of pounds by going to the pool every day since Monday.  Woohoo!  I'm glad the love handles are diminishing slowly.  Better yet, the kids are having so much fun playing in the water everyday.  The tanning contest is on with them!  LOL


----------



## Jeekinz

Fisher's Mom said:


> Would you mind sharing how you and DW managed to quit smoking? I have to quit. I smoke about half a pack a day but the thought of quitting gives me cold sweats.


 
My attempt at cold turkey was a complete disaster. So, I decided to try the Nicoderm patch. My first go with the patch I was still smoking. I smoked less, but still did not quit. So now I was loaded up with nicotine from the patch and cigs. I layed off the patch for about a month with the intent on quitting at some point. One day, I got so P.O.'d at myself for being a wimp and letting that thing control my life. I really got mad. I chucked the smokes, put on the patch, and never looked back.

You really have to WANT to quit. Which I did. And DO NOT promise anyone else that you are quitting, it only makes it harder. _Promise yourself_, then when you fail, you really feel stupid.

Since you smoke a 1/2 pack, you would start off with Step 2.

If you want some real trippy dreams, leave the patch on overnight. It's kinda fun sometimes. 



Dina said:


> We've managed to lose a couple of pounds by going to the pool every day since Monday. Woohoo! I'm glad the love handles are diminishing slowly. Better yet, the kids are having so much fun playing in the water everyday. The tanning contest is on with them! LOL


 
Swimming is excellent excersize.


----------



## Mama

Jeekinz is right Fisher's Mom.  You really have to want to quit.  I smoked about a pack a day for 20 years.  My kids kept nagging me about quitting for years but I couldn't until one day when we went out for lunch at Ryan's (this was about 10 years ago when you could still smoke in restaurants).  We requested the smoking section which was a room all by itself.  The room was empty and apparently the ventilation system wasn't working.  The smell of stale cigarette smoke was overwhelming and really disgusted me.  That was what made me want to quit.  I couldn't bear the thought of people coming into my home and it smelling like that.  I haven't picked up a cigarette since. 

The key is that YOU really have to want to quit.  No one can make you want to quit.  You can use all the patches in the world or even try hypnosis but unless you really want to quit, you won't be able to.

Good Luck with it!


----------



## Jeekinz

Just wanted to add...

Don't worry about gaining weight after quitting. You can deal with that later. It's been since November 07 and I still feel the affects from smoking. It's a long healing process.

I would get, and sometimes still do, urges. Not really urges for a cigarette, just simply some sort of palate satisfaction. I found that spicy food works best. It gave me that burning sensation cigarettes would.

Even now I'll need to have something spicy. And I hated spicy food when I smoked.  I also lost the taste for coffee.  I drink Vitamin Water like theres no tomorrow.  

Like I said before, to loose those few pounds we gained from quitting, we aer eating healthier and less.  We actually split a steak between the two of us.  We eat alot of grilled chicken breasts but use different marinades for that flavor punch.  BTW - most marinades have super low calories.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Mama said:


> Jeekinz is right Fisher's Mom.  You really have to want to quit.  I smoked about a pack a day for 20 years.  My kids kept nagging me about quitting for years but I couldn't until one day when we went out for lunch at Ryan's (this was about 10 years ago when you could still smoke in restaurants).  We requested the smoking section which was a room all by itself.  The room was empty and apparently the ventilation system wasn't working.  The smell of stale cigarette smoke was overwhelming and really disgusted me.  That was what made me want to quit.  I couldn't bear the thought of people coming into my home and it smelling like that.  I haven't picked up a cigarette since.
> 
> The key is that YOU really have to want to quit.  No one can make you want to quit.  You can use all the patches in the world or even try hypnosis but unless you really want to quit, you won't be able to.
> 
> Good Luck with it!


Thanks Mama. I used to smoke a lot but I quit about 11 years ago and was quit for 5 years. That's when I became aware of the smell, too. It's gross. The whole time I was quit, I dreamed of cigarettes. Really. I would wake up dreaming I was smoking and then it was h**l the rest of the day. I don't know what possessed me to start again except I met my good Russian friend and man, Russians know how to smoke. It's like a sacrament for them. Watching him was just too much and I fell from grace. I _only_ smoke outside because of the smell and also to keep me from smoking so much. It's so hot down here that it keeps me from going outside for one as much as I might otherwise. That's why I can stick to 1/2 a pack per day. But now I need to cut it out completely. And I'm sure you are exactly right - I have to really want to quit. I'm working on that. Thanks for the pep talk - I need it.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Jeekinz said:


> Just wanted to add...
> 
> Don't worry about gaining weight after quitting. You can deal with that later. It's been since November 07 and I still feel the affects from smoking. It's a long healing process.
> 
> I would get, and sometimes still do, urges. Not really urges for a cigarette, just simply some sort of palate satisfaction. I found that spicy food works best. It gave me that burning sensation cigarettes would.
> 
> Even now I'll need to have something spicy. And I hated spicy food when I smoked.  I also lost the taste for coffee.  I drink Vitamin Water like theres no tomorrow.
> 
> Like I said before, to loose those few pounds we gained from quitting, we aer eating healthier and less.  We actually split a steak between the two of us.  We eat alot of grilled chicken breasts but use different marinades for that flavor punch.  BTW - most marinades have super low calories.


LOL! You know women, Jeekinz! I would be really nervous about quitting except that I'm on this freakin' cardio-protective diet. I don't think anybody could gain weight on this diet. I'm not even calorie restricted and I've lost 3 pounds in a week.

I will have to give up coffee to quit smoking. It's a trigger for me. If I have a cup of coffee, I crave a cig with it. Also, talking on the phone. When I quit before, I had to quit having chats on the phone because smoking was always a part of it.

Thanks for helping with your suggestions. I feel stupid because this is a self-inflicted, nasty habit that I should be able to just drop because it's so gross. Thanks for knowing what it's like - you're a good friend.


----------



## suziquzie

Hey, I quit smoking 9 years ago (tomorrow matter of fact!) and mostly the smell makes me want to gag, so there's hope, but honestly sometimes I STILL want to go buy some, it's very difficult not to some days. 
I can't attest to the gaining weight after quitting so well, because I got pregnant. So, I gained 30 lbs, but I can't blame it on smoking!!!  
Almost back to before 1st baby weight!!!!! I'm so excited. It's one thing to be back to before the last baby.... but the 1st after 3...... YAY!!!! I've  looked at pics of me right before I got pregnant, when like any idiot 24 year old I THOUGHT I was fat..... 
I WAS A TWIG AND I"M ALMOST A TWIG AGAIN!!! 
The weight is just..... ummmmm... resettled to areas not yet identified to most 24 year old women with no children.


----------



## babetoo

lost another pound this week. that makes seven pounds. only portion control is what i am doing. so i don't feel deprived at all. 

also eating when hungry , even off the three meal a day thing. so far it is working. course choice of food should be reasonable. 

babe


----------



## Fisher's Mom

suziquzie said:


> Hey, I quit smoking 9 years ago (tomorrow matter of fact!) and mostly the smell makes me want to gag, so there's hope, but honestly sometimes I STILL want to go buy some, it's very difficult not to some days.
> I can't attest to the gaining weight after quitting so well, because I got pregnant. So, I gained 30 lbs, but I can't blame it on smoking!!!
> Almost back to before 1st baby weight!!!!! I'm so excited. It's one thing to be back to before the last baby.... but the 1st after 3...... YAY!!!! I've  looked at pics of me right before I got pregnant, when like any idiot 24 year old I THOUGHT I was fat.....
> I WAS A TWIG AND I"M ALMOST A TWIG AGAIN!!!
> The weight is just..... ummmmm... resettled to areas not yet identified to most 24 year old women with no children.


Now I am seriously impressed, Suzie!!! And hey, the resettling isn't that big a deal in dim lighting!


----------



## redkitty

I'm fitting into my size 6's again!!!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

Almost there with ya Red, almost.  
Thanks FM. I'll just lose all my lighbulbs.....


----------



## mikki

Good job suzi- I went back up 3 lbs, oh well DD came home with her summer varsity soccer work out and I (stupid me) said I'd do it with her before I saw it. The first day she's suppose to run 2 miles starting on a monday and by sunday run 5 miles, I don't know if I'll ever be able to do 5 miles, but i'm going to do as much as I can to keep her motivatedas she hates running.


----------



## suziquzie

The weather has finally warmed!! 
We were outside from 930 this morning til baseball was done at 815 tonight, except for coming in to make dinner and put a kid down for a nap. 
I moved all day and didn't even think about food.... ok except for the food I'm attempting to grow out there..... but that's all good for me food! 
Now I probably shouldn't have congratulated myself for all that being good with a root beer float.... but hey, tomorrow will be even warmer!


----------



## Jeekinz

I'm usually 165-167.  Everytime I try to loose a few pounds, I do just that and can only go as low as 160.  Which is still a little much for my frame.

FINALLY!  All the grilled chicken and salads paid off!  158 this morning!  

I can has cheeseburger now! (nom, nom, nom)


----------



## redkitty

Nice work Jeekinz!!!!


----------



## Jeekinz

Thanks!  You too, redkitty!  (thumbsup)


----------



## Fisher's Mom

WooHoo Jeekinz!!!! Does that mean we'll see you as Mr. July in one of those hunky calendars???


----------



## meshoo96

redkitty said:


> I'm fitting into my size 6's again!!!!!!!



I haven't been a size 6 since I was in Jr. High School. At 6ft, a size six would look silly though. I'll be happy with a 16...I'm down 6lbs in 3 weeks. Although, I only maintained this week, so I could have  been at 8 or 10lbs... guess that's what i get for not exercising. Only have 74 to go.....


----------



## babetoo

down eight pounds since i started really watching the size of portions. not the hardship of leaving out any food group. my body has adjusted to the smaller amount of food and it fills me up. 

give it a try, it works

babe


----------



## Jeekinz

Fisher's Mom said:


> WooHoo Jeekinz!!!! Does that mean we'll see you as Mr. July in one of those hunky calendars???


 
I don't know about "hunky"....but I'd fit right in on a _Funky_ one!  LOL


----------



## bethzaring

babetoo said:


> down eight pounds since i started really watching the size of portions. not the hardship of leaving out any food group. my body has adjusted to the smaller amount of food and it fills me up.
> 
> give it a try, it works
> 
> babe


 
very wise words babe..


----------



## bethzaring

Jeekinz said:


> I'm usually 165-167. Everytime I try to loose a few pounds, I do just that and can only go as low as 160. Which is still a little much for my frame.
> 
> FINALLY! All the grilled chicken and salads paid off! 158 this morning!
> 
> I can has cheeseburger now! (nom, nom, nom)


 
GREAT Jeeks, congrats for getting past the 160# plateau!


----------



## GrillingFool

I quit smoking a couple of years ago, and promptly went from 225 to 247.
As of yesterday.... 228!!!!!!


----------



## Jeekinz

Nice Grilling Fool!

Lately it's been chicken breasts, pork chops and very little red meat. Everything is grilled. The DW makes all sorts of different salads like a 3 bean salad, some sort of layered veggie salad. I can't get enough of those. And my energy levels have sky-rocketed. I eat when I'm hungry instead of waiting for a certain time or whatever. Usually it's a bannana in the morning, light lunch at 10-10:30 then dinner once I get home about 5:30-6. If I get hungry later on, I'll have my orange with hot sauce or a little cheese and crackers, etc.


----------



## suziquzie

I gotta say the weather now doesn't hurt. There's so much to do and I have to move to do all of it. (Not to mention the tan that goes with it) 
Checking in for the week, I don't know what's going on. Maybe my scale is broken... I have gone down a size to an 8.... but I'm maybe a 1;/2 lb less than last week. Probably just switching flab to muscles. Whatever.... I'm more after how I feel and how things fit than an actual number....


----------



## Jeekinz

Good point Suzi.  Muscle weighs more than fat, so if you're strength training or simillar, you want to be concerned with your percentage of body fat not weight.


----------



## suziquzie

That's why I don't get how they can go by straight up weight loss on The Biggest Loser. It's a great show and all, very motivating, but they don't seem to take the fat / muscle change into account.


----------



## pdswife

Keep up the good work everyone!!!   I"m proud of you all.


----------



## MIOguy

Hello to all.  I've not been on the forum for a while...kids came home from college and I seldom get to use the computer!  Just Like Grillingfool I quit smoking--but only about 8 months ago.  I went from 170 lbs to almost 200!! I quit cold turkey and have just been letting myself have anything I want as a reward.  Well, no more.

Last week I went for my "annual" checkup (I haven't had one in more than two years) and found that not only am I fat, my cholesterol is just over 300.  Good news is that the so-called good cholesterol is 70.  Anyway, I'm now on generic zolar and a low fat, low cholesterol diet.  Anyone have any suggestions other than welcome to the life of grilled or broiled chicken salads?

Congratulations to everyone who is losing their unwanted pounds.  What an accomplishment!
MG


----------



## babetoo

have lost another pound, 9 in all, doing strict portion control. 

my dinner tonight is tangelos and home bake bread. then i will be full. no law says i have to have a whole meal. lol

babe


----------



## Jeekinz

Good job, Babetoo!

We went out last night to "celebrate" a new-to-me vehicle.  We went to our never-fails sports bar/restaurant and ordered cheeseburgers.  I only ate half and 3/4 of my fries.

I'm feeling full with half the portion I used to eat.


----------



## suziquzie

I'm sorta doin' the opposite this week. 
Mom is taking the kids and I out for lunch today...
I've been really good and had nothing but salads and lean protiens for 4 days so I can eat all my cheesesteak if I want. And I may just want to, I've been craving one for MONTHS!!!
Then it will be back to salads for the weekend. 
Lost 2 lbs this week, I doubt the cheesesteak will put it back.


----------



## Jeekinz

Take a bite for me pleeeze.


----------



## suziquzie

Absolutely!!!!!


----------



## fahriye

Started LEMON DETOX today. Basically, you have 2 litres of water with juice from 4 lemons, 100ml maple syrup and pinch of cayenne pepper. Drinking this through out the day seems to curb your appetite and you don't feel hungry. I will report to you tomorrow see if it really works lol!!!. By the way you don't eat anything at all on this diet!!!


----------



## Jeekinz

Weird.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Saphellae

Hope you're taking vitamins on that diet, because that is SERIOUSLY unhealthy.


----------



## suziquzie

That does NOT sound like a good idea. 
To each thier own, I'm EATING.


----------



## fahriye

Hi guys, thank you for your concern. This is my second day of cleansing and I feel great. I  think maple syrup is giving the energy and lemon is cleansing. I am only doing it for 3 day if I can. I slept very well too, which was surprising because I never sleep well if I am hungry. Go to The Lemon Detox Diet  if you feel like reading about it.


----------



## redkitty

Fahriye, it's called The Master Cleanser and was originally written by Stanley Burroughs.  I do it twice a year but only follow his instructions.


----------



## fahriye

Thank you redkitty, I read the master cleanser and Stanley Burroughs comments and suggestions. It has been a big help, Thanks.


----------



## babetoo

i am so angry with myself. had lost nine pounds, portion control,. lately i seem to have run amuck. 

have gained four pounds of it back. if i had all the six pounds i have lost at first on a diet, i would have disappeared completely.



babe


----------



## B'sgirl

I hear you, babe. I was doing okay losing baby weight. I thought I was down to the last 7lbs when lo and behold, I started gaining again! Aack! I can't really cut down on food because nursing makes me sooooooooo famished! I guess I need to pack the baby around in the backpack more often and get some exercise.


----------



## B'sgirl

Does anyone know where I can find  a good free online workout video? I wanted to do Tae Bo but my media player is down.


----------



## Ryanallen

I used to spend so long trying to lose weight, the best advice I can give is don't try to crash diet! They never work in the long run.

Good luck to everyone! If you need any advice, I'm always available on PM.

Ryan Allen


----------



## fahriye

redkitty said:


> Fahriye, it's called The Master Cleanser and was originally written by Stanley Burroughs.  I do it twice a year but only follow his instructions.




HI REDKITTY, just completed the master cleanse and lost 12 pounds in total. I look and feel great. It was worth doing it. I am eating normally now but, I am more careful not to stuff my face with snacks and picking. I am enjoying good and healthy food at meal times and generally being careful what I put into my body lol!!!


----------



## KamilEvolution

I don't think it's easy to go on a diet but you must learn to go on one by using basic information.


----------



## alanrson

*Great Cookbook for dieting Ph Alkaline*

I have being living by this cookbook that I got online, it has been great for ideas on cooking. It really helped in weight loss. You can look at some samples on the website below. A also increased my water intake to about 2ltrs per day. I followed the books diet plan now I feel great. It's at least once per year I go onto this diet for the rest of the year I use it for Cooking ideas.
alkalinecookbook.com.au


----------



## suziquzie

I must be getting somewhere! 
The clothing rotation has begun with my in-laws again. This time in my favor.  
I gave a whole bunch of my bigger clothers I can't wear anymore to my SIL that just had a baby, 
and my other SIL and thier Mom just handed me a bunch of stuff that is too small for them. 
 
Last year I was well on my way to where I wanted to be until it was time to make Christmas cookies..... I don't think I'll make any this year!


----------



## Jeekinz

Good job Suzi!


----------



## redkitty

Excellent work Suz!!!


----------



## suziquzie

Thanks guys.
Now I'm not holding food down this weekend...
ANother size???


----------



## Dina

Bake the cookies Suzi, just taste them.

DH and I have been walking every other day for 45 minutes. We started eating home cooked meals which are healthier than restaurant food. We feel we've lost a couple of pounds (hopefully some inches too) in a week since we got back from vacation. It's amazing how much weight you gain by driving all day during road trip vacations. Argh!


----------



## archiduc

Dear all, 
You want to lose weight?

1. Eat less - choose a bowl/plate smaller than the one from which you normaly eat. 

2. Exercise your body more via swimming or cycling or simply walking.

3. Stop consumming empty calories - aka - alcohol!

In esence, it is as simple as that. However, I do recognise that it is not as simple as that as many other posters will register!


All the best,
Archiduc
p.s In reality, I`ve told you the truth. Smaller plates and more exercise COULD give you the result that you require.


----------



## B'sgirl

I did Tae  Bo with DH last night. I forgot how _good_ it feels afterwards! If only I could always remember that, I'd be so much more motivated to do it! (Too bad I balanced out the workout with some snickerdoodles and then today we had shakes).


----------



## meshoo96

I'm down 2-3 one week and the up 2-3 the next. No change to eating habits between the weeks and I am exercising. My doc says I'm hypothyroid. I want to lose without meds.... gonna try to eat less the week after I lose. LOL


----------



## SixSix210

I've got a few extra around the middle, and I keep an eye on em very closely.  Couldn't help but notice also that this thread was stuck right between a thread about Blueberry Buns, and Jam in Doughnuts....... hmmmm......


----------



## chicklady

Hi guys.  newbie here, on Atkins since November '07.  Alwasy looking for creative ways to make my meals while still behaving myself


----------



## texasgirl

YAY SUZIE!!! Doesn't it feel good when your at the giving end of the big clothes?? I was there once, I'll get there again!! Good for you girl!!!

Well, I have a week before I go back to doc, but, my new dial scales, had digital, but, not accurate at all, says I lost 12lbs this last week. I'm hoping a lb or 2 is weight and not just the water going from the diuretic,but, just getting rid of the swelling, makes me feel SO much better!! LOL I still can't get a lot of excersise until doc ok's it, but, I get some with all the fast walking I have to do all day at the storage facility with showing units and checking in Uhauls all day, especially Friday and Saturday, whew, bzy bzy bzy days, lol


----------



## texasgirl

chicklady said:


> Hi guys. newbie here, on Atkins since November '07. Alwasy looking for creative ways to make my meals while still behaving myself


 
Welcome to DC!! You should check out our health and nutritional forums. You will find a bunch of recipes and ideas there.


----------



## Jeekinz

The most helpful thing I found were sauces and marinades.  You can cook a chicken breast a thousand different ways with those two things.  And most of them have next to no calories.


----------



## redkitty

I'm happy to report that since last October I have lost 17 pounds and kept them all off!


----------



## MostlyWater

i guess is should add my 2 cents here.  i allowed my hormonal eating, as i call it, to get out of control, and now my stomach feels bigger than usual.  

guess that's it for goodies for the rest of the summer.  i lose weight slooooowly.


----------



## B'sgirl

redkitty said:


> I'm happy to report that since last October I have lost 17 pounds and kept them all off!



Nice job, redkitty! And Suzi too!

I just finished another refreshing Tae Bo routine. I used exercise bands this time and it nearly killed me! Hopefully the baby will start going to bed at 8 EVERY night so I have more time to work out with DH. (It's always easier to do it with someone else).


----------



## suziquzie

Tae Bo sounds like it would be alot of fun, and great for working off extra frustration!!! 
I felt like kicking stuff this morning.... that woulda been nice!
Do you use a DVD or go to a class?


----------



## B'sgirl

DVD all the way. That way no one can see my terrible technique! 

Really though, I like the convenience of doing it at home. I don't need a babysitter, I don't need to use gas, etc. It does lack variety though, but since I'm just getting back into it after having a baby I haven't gotten bored yet. 

And yes, it is very fun! My siblings make fun of me (but ask them how much they weigh ).


----------



## suziquzie

LOL!!!! 
Thanks I'll have to check that out.... 
I like home stuff way better too. I've got a couple DVD's I like alot, but throwing something completely different in the mix would be great!!


----------



## B'sgirl

If you want to throw in something a little different, try this!

YouTube - ZUMBA!!!!!

It's called Zumba. A friend of mine on babytalkers.com absolutely loves it. It's a bit too "daring" for me though. lol. I actually don't think I could even move my body like that!


----------



## MostlyWater

Last night I bought a pkge of Splenda for coffee; it tastes pretty good!


----------



## loser007

me!!


----------



## melt

TATTRAT said:


> I was going to get in shape...then I realized round is a shape.


 
Tattrat, gotta love those eyes, looks like you have been on Cholesterol meds too long your eye are turning yellow.


----------



## texasgirl

I'm not doing good with mine AT ALL!! Big freaking surprise!


----------



## melt

If anyone is on Antidepressants forget about loosing weight. It won't happen.... I've been there and still am there. They all give you an appetite. Big waste of time to even try. Try to get off if ya can then try to loose weight. These drug companies make me they don't tell you what you should know before you get on this stuff.


----------



## babetoo

you can lose weight even if on anti depression meds. just depends which one. i take them and just lost ten pounds. course i was sick. lolbabe


----------



## melt

babetoo said:


> you can lose weight even if on anti depression meds. just depends which one. i take them and just lost ten pounds. course i was sick. lolbabe


 
I never had a weight problem until I started taking an antidepressants for sleep. I don't know anyone who looses taking these unless you are like you said sick. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Mama

I'm resurrecting this thread! My youngest daughter is getting married in June and I have a lot of weight to lose. I've done it before...I lost 100lbs. about 30 years ago and kept it off for quite a few years but some (okay...a little more than some) of that weight has come back and I want to ge rid of it by June. I've put a weight loss section on my website to help me stay focused on cooking low calorie, low fat foods. Tonight was Chicken Fettucine...It was quite good!

So...who's with me?


----------



## chicklady

I'm lowcarbing.  Here's my dinner


----------



## JGDean

Both of those look yummy!

I'm starting again today to make myself feel better if weight loss ensues so be it. I've had some grapefruit, whole wheat toast, 1 oz cheddar and 4 oz Spicy V-8 for breakfast. I'm going to pick up a friend and go to the Spa to do water aerobics at 10:00. I've already made a big old salad for dinner and thawed Talapia to bake. The guys will get Zucchini Parmesan bread to go with their's and Chocolate ice cream with rasberries for dessert. I will have a Chai tea with fat-free half & half milk (oxymoron?) sweetened with Stevia for dessert. 

I wanted to let those on anti-depressants know that Elavil for sleep made me want carbs/sweets. BAD.  I got off of it and started moving around more during the day and meditating - quiet relaxing (whatever you want to call it) before bed helped me sleep. Also, keeping your sleep patterns consistant helps.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Jeekinz

Those ^^^^ dishes look great.

I'm going to try the Special K 2 week deal.  I also need to figure out some sort of cardio schedule.


----------



## suziquzie

Well I got into a size 8.... 
now I want to try to cut the carbs. not entirely, but.... it may be the bagels but I am SO tired of the constant bread I.V.......
Going for 6!!


----------



## JGDean

You go girl!


----------



## alex4good

Well I don't have a lot of weight to loose but I just joined a gym.Used to do martial arts for 4 years straight and i loved it , it was exciting and I always did something else. Gym and weightlifting is killing me,combine that with their sick diet and their "I ate 148 grams of this and that" stories it's even worse

But I guess after I see the results it will be ok. Btw the food on the previous page look soooo nice


----------



## Jeekinz

I tried the Special K for breakfast and lunch but barely got through the day.  It just isn't enough food.  Not that I wanted more food for taste, I got a tad dizzy and wasn't functioning properly.  

I started an excersize routine last night.  Should build some stamina and help loose the gut.


----------



## snack_pack85

Jeekinz said:


> I tried the *Special K* for breakfast and lunch but barely got through the day. It just isn't enough food. Not that I wanted more food for taste, I got a tad dizzy and wasn't functioning properly.
> 
> I started an excersize routine last night. Should build some stamina and help loose the gut.


 
I tried that diet when I lived in San Diego (there are WAY too many stick figures there not to diet)  and it is a terribly unhealthy way to lose the pounds. It's under 600 calories for bfst and lunch. Thats sick! I have been eating every two hours (and drinking a glass of water every 2hrs), each meal should be under three hundred cals. It's working great! I am down 26 pounds.(remember: over a 7-8 month time frame )


----------



## mikki

I started the special K diet last week, I lost 5 lbs. as of today. The first 2 days just had cereal for breakfast and lunch and eating a snack bar after breakfast and after lunch, found I was starving by the time I got home. The days after that I added raw carrots and an apple on different days. I filled the void with fruits and veggies which is what the diet says to do. It is hard, to only eat cereal and the other things through out the day, but you can have a normal dinner. We'll see how next week goes, that will decide if I stay on it.
Suzie-- That's great, I've never been a size 8 so forget a size 6. I'll be happy if I get to a size 10 which is what I was about 5 years ago and in high school.


----------



## suziquzie

LOL thanks Mikki...
I doubt I'll get there either.... bread isn't going anywhere, but I KNOW I am sick of bagels. 
That's gotta cut something!!! 

I tried the Grape nuts rather than special k once. I was starving too. I think the point on those is to shrink your stomach!!!!! 
 
Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## mikki

OK Special K diet went out the window, I'm so frustrated, went to put on my favorite pair of jeans from last year and they are so tight I can hardly breath. Currently I have 8 pairs of jeans in my closet that don't fit and 2 that do, and now the holidays are coming. THIS SUCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeekinz

I've been eating frosted mini wheats for breakfast. For lunch, I buy Campells Chunky soups from Target for under $1.50 per can. I just nuke it in the microwave at work. The funny thing is, I can eat like 3 Whoppers with cheese (of course) or a can of soup and feel satisfied. For dinner, we try to keep it light. Portion control is the main key. You can't eat 40 bowls of Special K and drink diet soda all day and think you're loosing weight. (not saying you do that, just saying )

for excersize I've been doing 30 push-ups, 30 scrunches and 50 jumping jacks. I can see the mound moving up a little from my belly. Just bought some super light weight running shoes today to hit the treadmill. I'm siked. I also plan on easing up on the booze since it puts a damper on things.

Winter is coming and I'm craving heaping bowls of goulash and pasta.  I need to take control now.  lol


----------



## gadzooks

Breakfast has been a smoothie, lately. A banana, 6 oz. TJs papaya nectar, 1 oz. flax meal, 1 oz. hemp protein powder, 1 oz. raw organic coconut oil, 5-6 ice cubes into the Vita-Mix. Big salad late in the afternoon. Leafy greens, red onion, red bell pepper, cucumber, zucchini, carrot, red beet, red cabbage, maybe jicama, radish. A lot of red stuff, all high in anti-oxidants. Hard-boiled eggs or skinless chicken breast, and dressing. Lots of water in between, occasionally fresh vegetable juice, plus too much coffee...I know, I know, but I roast my own. It's too good, no apologies. Stationary bike and free weights. It seems to be working.


----------



## babetoo

i have just given up. just trying to eat less. have lost a few pounds. i just love food to much. today, have had a slimfast shake with one half bannana  in it. and one bran muffin.


----------



## gadzooks

My major problem is that I am a carbohydrate junkie. Bread, cake, cookies, PIE!, ice cream...so, at least for now, I am avoiding everything with grain, yeast or sugar, with the exception of some fruit at breakfast. It seems to be working. It had better, considering the sacrifice...


----------



## middie

My problem is I have no set hours at work so I can't eat regularly.
I somehow managed to lose 11 pounds the past couple of months though.


----------



## Mary Ellen Paquette

Now, this is my bag.....I became a Certified Transitions Lifestyle Coach and I coach people on the low glycemic way of eating....You are all on the right track....with transitions, we don't cut calories, do not eliminate whole food groups (especially if you want to go to the bathroom again), no counting points...just education on the right foods to eat.  

Jikoni is correct about detoxing.....I'll give the old analogy of a car going in for an oil change....your car they just added the oil....my car they performed an oil, lub and filter  - which car will run better....So will our bodies and when you use supplementation, and eat nutritionally will be absorbed better.  

There are four different detox I recommend to my clients.  A one week cleanse on fruits and veg. (3 fruits, tons of veg - lightly steamed or raw), a 30 day cleans with supplementation that is Isotonix, a 1 week nutri-cleanse or an Aloe cleanse.

Your correct about sugar RedKitty, I have a list of about 78 health risks that you can get from abusing your body from sugar...Stevia is great and you can go on Stevia.com for more info, however my personal favorite is Agave.  Agave is natural and goes slowly into the blood stream and does not cross the blood brain barrier like sugar.  There was a study done with either rats or mice I don't remember, and for 6 weeks (the magic number - if you can stay off of sugar that long, you will not only lose some weight, you will lose your cravings to sweets as well, and other foods will actually taste better!)  Okay, the mice thing...three groups, the first group was given water, the second group was given the same as a soda (sugar/water) and the third was given the equivalent of a diet soda (sugar sub/water).  When they offered the equivalent of a brownie to the first group, they ate a little and quit, the second and third group with the sugar, ate and ate and ate and ate..... (6 weeks is the magic number)....

I've lost over 35 lbs and kept it off since.  4 1/2 inches on my waist and 3 inches on my hips.....my clients same thing.

You have to be careful not to loose you weight as muscle.  Muscle dictates metabolism.  When we lose weight as muscle, you gain it back as body fat, thus changing your body composition.


----------



## gadzooks

OK, so I'm trying to lose some tonnage. Exercise every day, both aerobic and resistance. And I've cut out grains, yeast and sugar. Very little fruit. Lots of fresh organic veggies, as salads and steamed or braised or raw. And organic beef, free-range organic chicken and fish occasionally. I've been a month so far, and do not own a scale, but I believe it's working. I'm trying new recipes, too. Make 'em up as I go, usually. Tonight I took about an 8 oz. top round steak and strip-cut, for stir-fry. Marinated in pineapple juice, Bragg's  and a dash of worcestershire, plus a smidge of fresh crushed ginger. Stir-fried in raw organic coconut oil, drained and made sauce out of the marinade, using arrowroot powder and water (sake would have worked better, maybe, but I'm alcohol-free). Served the beef over a generous bed of organic baby spinach, then added the sauce and sprinkled liberally with shredded coconut. Next time I'll toss pineapple chunks in with the spinach, but it definitely hit the spot. Couple of chilis might've been good, too, but I shared with a non-chili friend. I would appreciate other folks posting their uber-healthy recipes as well.


----------



## AMSeccia

Sounds elaborate (and very good).  What's Bragg's?


----------



## NZDoug

My wife  follows Weight Watchers.
Weight Watchers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
She spends more time calculating what she can eat than eating.
The WW rules make over eating unlikely as they create a dining "awareness".


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hi all!
I started eating healthier on March 8th. I cleaned out my cabinets and restocked. I don't count calories or points, I just read labels. Watch the total fat grams, sodium, sugar and most important for me is the amount of food I was putting on my plate. I started exercising at least 6 days a week. Due to being 160 pounds overweight and suffering from arthritis and various back problems I do my exercising in a swimming pool. I walk for 30 minutes, stomach crunches (over 300) and other strengthening exercises. I am usually in the pool for 1 hour or more. I'm trying not to be so focused on the scale, but focused on getting healthy. Doing so has helped me drop 28 pounds so far.
To quote a friend I made on another forum...
When I changed my attitude, I changed my life!


----------



## gadzooks

AMSeccia said:


> Sounds elaborate (and very good).  What's Bragg's?



Bragg's Liquid Aminos. Non-fermented soy sauce. It has no wheat (safe for Celiac's sufferers) or alcohol. Just organic soybeans and water. Very tasty, and generally found in healthfood stores, but more and more mainstream these days. And it's a very simple recipe to make, really. Cut the meat and add the marinade, refrigerate, covered, then play tennis for a couple of hours, or go get a pedicure. Come home and fire up the wok, add oil, drain and add meat a handful at a time, use the wire rack to let the excess oil drain back into the wok. The spinach stays raw. The coconut comes pre-shredded. The sauce is just left over marinade, with water and thickener...I use arrowroot powder (no grains). You don't have to de-glaze the pan, but rice wine would be nice for that. You don't even need to use a wok, a big frying pan will do just fine.


----------



## Mary Microwave

I need to lose about 15 pounds, but am soooo stuck.  I have so much sympathy for folks trying to lose a bunch of weight.  I exercise a fair amount and can't even achieve my modest goal.  

Hang in there folks.


----------



## Treklady

I no longer feel the need to 'lose' weight. What I try to do now is just eat healthy. Does that mean I have totally given up on the foods I love? No way Jose.

The big things that I think have helped our family do better is to no longer eat out. And I mean not eat out at all. And we have let go of any processed foods what so ever. My husband still purchases dressings for his salads for work, but other than that we have let it go.

That means we do nearly all of our cooking from scratch. It wasn't a big leap for us, for we were nearly doing that already. But man do we enjoy eating better, plus the benefits have been well worth the effort.

We did not do it all at once. I chose one thing at a time within our home to redo and the first thing was boxed cereal. That was the first thing to go. Then I slowly but sure decided what it was I knew we needed to let go of, and Viola! were are just about where I think we are comfortable.

No sodas
No refined sugar
No processed foods

To me, those are the big ones.


----------



## luvs

i've taken to a healthy diet. i snack mainly, & without being hungry, i've lost 14.5 lbs.. 30 more to lose. i eat lite proteins & carbs balanced together at meals. & i allot myself 2 12-ounce regular pops to drink for breakfast. (a large from mc. & a can. i still unwind with a drink or 2 if i want to. i don't count calories, just inherently know what to consume. tuna, lite tofu, salads with lite catalina or my own blend, my own soups, chix, meatballs last nite, rice cakes with sugarless jelly or tuna, veggies, cottage cheese, string cheese, diet ricotta on toast, soy yogurt, puffed rice cereal with lite vanilla soumilk, especially french-cut grn. beans, lite bread, beans, sugarless jell-o, etcetera.


----------



## shubh

We are what we eat. Eating _*healthy food*_ promotes good health and unhealthy food habits lead to a diseased body. A nutritious diet while ensuring overall well being, helps to maintain a healthy Body Mass Index (BMI), reduces the risk of several debilitating diseases like cancer, cardiovascular ailments, diabetes, osteoporosis and stroke. here are five main food groups, they are:

• Fruits 
• Vegetables
• Cereals and Pulses
• Dairy
• Poultry, Fish and Meat products


----------



## Wyogal

What are "pulses?"


----------



## NZDoug

A really good thing to help cut down on eating is accurate scales.
We got one thats battery powered and is accurate.
Stuff weighed at the shop, like say, 927 gms of mince, weighs 927 grams on the scale at home, so you know your not getting ripped off.
Now I usually buy a kilo of mince and have the butcher put it into three bags of approx. 333gms in each so I can put them in the freezer and pull them when needed.
We normally make 3 burgers with 333 gms of mince, 2 for me,and one for the wife.
Noew I get 4 bags of 250gms insatead of 3 at 333.
So I chop up an union and mix in some bread crumbs and some of my home made tobasco sauce and that gets it back up to 333 from the 250gms.
So we eat less meat and thats gotta be a good thing.
Also, the scales are fun to play with.
I weigh everything now. Cereal, dog food, meat balls, fun WOW!


----------



## dave the baker

Pulses don't sound too edible, whatever they are.  Back from cruise, now on diet again.  Lots of veggies, fruits, decaf ice tea.  Start the day with oatmeal and skim (no fat) milk.  No salt, sugar, etc.  For a sweetener I use Splenda.  For supper I make up a veggie combo (12+ different veggies), steam it in the micro, sometimes add cooked white chicken chunks, use a low cal stir fry sauce to wet it down a bit.  Also do broc or caulif in the micro and use a very low fat cheese sauce.  For lunch celery and carrot sticks, grapes, fresh pineapple.  Diet works but get boring after a while.


----------



## shirl2009

Count me in.
I am trying to lose weight. I am Just cutting back on servings. Eating on a smaller plate. Being on the computer helps as i am home all day, when i am not doing errands.
I have had so far, an egg and raisin bread.
Salad for lunch
Salmon, salad and a small baked potato for dinner, may not have the potato, only with a little lite sour cream on it if I do.  Hubby loves choc so may baked choc chip cookies, but not my fave so probably won't eat any.  I am a salty person, like chips, don't dare buy them.


----------



## infokid

Everyone I know is looking to loose weight.  I'm all up for this.


----------



## dave the baker

shirl2009 said:


> Count me in.
> I am trying to lose weight. I am Just cutting back on servings. Eating on a smaller plate. Being on the computer helps as i am home all day, when i am not doing errands.
> I have had so far, an egg and raisin bread.
> Salad for lunch
> Salmon, salad and a small baked potato for dinner, may not have the potato, only with a little lite sour cream on it if I do. Hubby loves choc so may baked choc chip cookies, but not my fave so probably won't eat any. I am a salty person, like chips, don't dare buy them.


 

Cut out the salt entirely! I'm a "salt person" too but after going without for a couple of weeks I don't miss it anymore; actually some things taste salty without adding more!

Instead of "light" sour cream, etc. use Fleischman's margerine; much better for your blood pressure and other stuff your doctor will yell at your about. Trust me on that.


----------



## abbychoice

I guess all women go through that period at least once (or one million times) in their life!

But I believe that if we follow some basic rules, it doesn't become hard. These are the most important, I think:

1 - Reduce / cut sweets
2 - Don't eat right before meals
3 - Move it!
4 - Eat several small meals even if you are not hungry - so that you really won't be
5 - Always have your breakfast
6 - Keep motivated!


i hope it helped!


----------



## dave the baker

Excellent advice - - - and for persons of the male persuasion, too.


----------



## shirl2009

I am giving this a try.  I read about drinking some low sodium vegie juice, like v8 before meals and it helps you to not be so hungry, also good for you. And to follow the dash diet as close as possible, that cuts out the salt, to use Mrs.Dash instead of salt.


----------



## dave the baker

You can also use (get) a salt substitute made of Potassium Chloride which works quite well; just in case you get a "salt craving".  Nu-Salt is one brand; Morton also put out one.


----------



## abbychoice

dave the baker said:


> Excellent advice - - - and for persons of the male persuasion, too.


Thank you, dave the backer!

I am glad it was helpful! 

Be well,
Abby


----------



## In the Kitchen

how can you maintain good weight when doc prescribes pills that may increase appetite?  What is the reason for this?  First they tell you to get weight off and then prescribe medication that makes you gain?


----------



## dave the baker

Change to a doc that listens


----------



## abbychoice

*Appetite pills*



In the Kitchen said:


> how can you maintain good weight when doc prescribes pills that may increase appetite? What is the reason for this? First they tell you to get weight off and then prescribe medication that makes you gain?


 
Hello!
In the first place, I guess it depends on what are the reason for that prescription. If the pills are vital to treat or cure a certain condition, you should just measure the pros and cons... Also, take into account if that effect is permanent or temporary, as it may wear off. 

Try to talk to your doctor about it and explain to him/her how important to you it is to maintain your weight - maybe you'll have a second choice of pills.

If there is no other choice but to take the pills, you can find a strategy to maintain your weight - try maybe to talk to a nutritionist!!


I understand how frustrating it may be, but sometimes you just have to be a little McGiver  

Good luck! There is always a solution!


----------



## In the Kitchen

Thanks!  I always feel of some importance when people respond so quickly. I am just starting on antidepressants and it seems more people are taking them. The doctor is kind of losing patience w/me due to the fact my body seems to have reaction to them.  I sure wish I had guts to tell him I don't need them.  When discussing antidepressants w/others seems like they respond that it is 'norm' and I am not.  I often feel life is one big rock and we need all help we can get.  

Thanks again and I want to say I feel like I am starving.  Sure something I don't want to do is keep eating quick 'fillers'.  I ate bag of chips yesterday and that wasn't good!


----------



## abbychoice

*Antidepressants*



In the Kitchen said:


> Thanks!  I always feel of some importance when people respond so quickly. I am just starting on antidepressants and it seems more people are taking them. The doctor is kind of losing patience w/me due to the fact my body seems to have reaction to them.  I sure wish I had guts to tell him I don't need them.  When discussing antidepressants w/others seems like they respond that it is 'norm' and I am not.  I often feel life is one big rock and we need all help we can get.
> 
> Thanks again and I want to say I feel like I am starving.  Sure something I don't want to do is keep eating quick 'fillers'.  I ate bag of chips yesterday and that wasn't good!



Hello,
I don't know why you started the antidepressants - if it really is for a depressive mood or for any medical condition which can be treated or relieved by the effects of antidepressants. Anyway, you should talk to your doctor and if you feel like he/she doesn't care about your concerns, you really should change doctor. The doctor/patient relashionship is, itself, therapeutic, and if that fails then  you are already in a tortuous path.

Antidepressants do have that side effect, among others. I can advise you 2 things:
1 - When you crave and must eat something, try to avoid those killing foods - chips, sweets, fast-food... try to have fruits and vegetables. I know you must think "easy for you to say", but you might feel worse after that...

2 - Try to make some more exercise, as it releases endorphins in your organism, they are natural antidepressants. Exercise also has a cathartic effect, the same as food cravings, and so you will be distracted from eating.

I really recommend you expose your feelings to your doctor!

Good luck, hang in there!!


----------



## navywife

ITK, I've Pm'd you....

  I'm trying to lose weight, and I also decided to go veggie.  It's made a big difference for me personally.  
 I managed to talk my carnivore DH into trying a vegetarian diet (i hate that word) for a month, to see hoe we feel. The only reason he agreed was because of his confidence in my cooking skills. (isn't he a sweetie?)
On January 1, 2009, I quit all soda, coffee, and meat of any kind. 
I read a book, and it kind of opened my eyes about how my food gets to my plate, and I didn't like it.
So I buy as much local fresh produce as I can afford, I joined the local Co-Op (not just for hippies any more! ), and I've cut down on a whole lot of processed foods. I also try to watch my sugar and fat intake.  

So far it's working.  My energy level has increased, and my sugar cravings are nowhere as bad as they used to be, with that mothly exception. My skin has cleared up, and my body has lost that feeling I can only describe as "congested".
I've eaten meat here and there since then, I'm not being militant or difficult, but by and large, no meat has made a big difference.

Just my 2 cents. To each his own, to be sure. This is just what seems to be working for me.


----------



## fire34fighter

another thing to avoid is carbs, especially when they're not from whole grain wheat producs.


----------



## Claire

Who is trying to lose weight?  Who isn't!??!!!


----------



## Wyogal

your body needs carbs, it helps the brain stay healthy. Just be smart about which carbs to eat.


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

I am trying to lose weight. I am prediabetic and really don't want to cross that line. It is tough because DH isn't very receptive changing his diet (he is overweight too) and insists on bringing junk into the house.


----------



## KatieFrank

Exercise is key for me!


----------



## Nanna

Ohhh I have a sweet tooth, also!  I eat craisins and almonds for a snack.  The crunch of the nuts and the sweet of the craisins is super!  Also, I love the Abs Diet book - there are so many yummy smoothie recipes in there, its like drinking dessert that is good for you!


----------



## Randy_

60 pounds since mid-March!!  Goal is to be 200 by Christmas.  Got another 10 pounds to go.


----------



## cookingexp

I would be one of them raising hands willing to loose my weight. Well, I am not that fat but I am over-weight according to my height. I succeeded in reducing my weight by 3 kgs but since I was on a holiday at home, gained another 5 kgs. I do regular activities of playing tennis and cricket but it hardly helps.


----------



## dex

Wyogal said:


> your body needs carbs, it helps the brain stay healthy. Just be smart about which carbs to eat.


 Yep!  I try and stay away from over processed crap.



KatieFrank said:


> Exercise is key for me!


Me too!


----------



## MostlyWater

In June and July I gained a crazy amount of weight.  I've dieted before, and generally eat healthy anyway, so I am sort of in a quandry as to what to do.  First thing I checked my thryoid blood levels with my dr so that's OK.

Now I'm eating a lot of fruits and veggies, and some protein.  Light on the good carbs, too.  Being that I'm 45, closer to 46, I guess I have to face the fact that I'm aging....


----------



## babetoo

did you start on a new medication before the weight gain. diabetic drugs can cause you to gain weight. some others as well, have that side effect.  the only way i know how to lose weight is to eat less. sounds like you are doing a good job. don't cut foods you like completely out of your diet. you will just fail and eat them. allow yourself small portions of all most anything, including desserts. therein lies success.


----------



## bakechef

I agree with you babetoo.  I know this from experience.  I have lost large amounts of weight twice before, by severely limiting what I allowed myself to eat, and gained it all back and then some.

I am on the journey again except that nothing is off limits.  I try to eat the right things and stay within my calorie allotment 80% of the time, the other 20% I cut myself some slack and if I need some Ben and Jerry's, I have some!  I have lost 60 lbs. this year, I am trying to lose slowly.  This diet or lack of one seems effortless I don't have the crazy cravings that I had before.


----------



## CharlieD

I know I need to start some diet, getting too heavy lately, but do not know where to start.


----------



## mollyanne

Shave your beard and remove your hat, CharlieD (avatar)...that'll take off 20 lbs. right there .


----------



## CharlieD

Interesting idea, bu I really was more interested in around belly area!


----------



## Wyogal

eat less, exercise more. One can always start by asking their doctor for advice.


----------



## mollyanne

That's easy, CharlieD....just don't eat anything white. No processed sugar (and potatoes turn into sugar in your body). I'll do it with you . We can compare how many inches lost in our waist. Accountability helps with willpower issues. We'll have 6-pack abs in no time 

Then we'll join kayelle on her next trip to Tahiti to show off our results! 
Oh, almost forgot Alexandros the CabanaBoy & KathleenA in Icaria! 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f12/anti-aging-nutrition-food-63123-2.html

.


----------



## CharlieD

I'll starve. Everything white is my favorite. Potatoe, noodles, white bread. I honestly do cannot imagine life without potato.


----------



## mollyanne

Could you live, Charlie, if you made mashed cauliflower instead of mashed potatoes? You could put Earth Balance Butter on them because that brand is made with only healthy oils like olive oil. And you can mash them with skim milk or Almond Unsweetened Milk (white but they don't count). If you don't think you can live without potatoes then that's okay but you'll have to go the route of smaller portions and lots of exercise.

As for pasta you can substitute whole grain pasta. I know some taste like cardboard but there are some brands that are deeeelish (i can't remember the brand name right now...anyone out there know?) 

And for bread...you'll get used to whole grain bread in time (not whole wheat). In fact, eventually, you'll prefer the extra flavor and texture over plain white. Trader Joes has a whole grain bread with wheatberries that is awesome. It has purple on the packaging (look for wheatberries listed under the name). 

It takes 30 days to break old habits. Can you hang in there for 30 days?

.


----------



## mollyanne

Charlie, I read that Ronzoni Multigrain pasta is excellent...and it's not white . Whole wheat pasta often has white flour in it...but not wholegrain pasta. Some prefer Ronzoni to white.


----------



## bakechef

CharlieD said:


> I'll starve. Everything white is my favorite. Potatoe, noodles, white bread. I honestly do cannot imagine life without potato.



you can eat whatever you want, as long as you keep your calories around 1500 per day, you will lose weight.  To maintain, you can eat more depending on your activity level.

No need for fad or trendy diets.


----------



## sarah

no dieting for me!i cant diet as i love food,and i love desserts,what i do is that i eat big breakfast,very small lunch(usually based on just salads and fruits),a cup of milk in the evening and a normal portion of dinner.But i burn 500 calories everyday except sundays.Most ppl complement me on my weight and they have difficulty believing im a mother of 3 kids.


----------



## mieketsai

count me in too. try many times before, but fail.


----------



## Robo410

eat food (nothing processed) mostly plants (veggie and fruit heavy) not too much (calories are calories)  it really works


----------



## CharlieD

As far as bread goes I have starte to buy multy grain bread and actuall it is delicious. I also am trying to cut out the sweets, I think I live on them. Trying to take small steps.


----------



## g8g8

No Sugar, No cheese, No fries, No coke, eat more veggies & fruits, do 20-30 mins exercise 3 times a week.


----------



## g8g8

Cooking appliance is also important. I’m using my new Secura oven to grill fish, beef, chicken, pork, veggies everyday for my p90x diet. Works great! The amazing thing is you can see how much fat and oil we don’t have to eat during cooking. I recommend everyone if you want to loose weight, reduced the cal, and healthier food, should get one. You should not cook your beef steak with butter or oil in the pan. 
I already lost 25 lbs in the past 3 months. I think this oven is helping a lot with my diet.

Bon Courage guys


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

This is strange.  At the beginning of June, I purchased a new, cordless-electric Black & Decker lawnmower.  This year has been a good one for grass.  I was cutting my lawn twice a week.  I lost a few pounds.  I then tore the meniscus in my right knee (hope to have surgery on it in another week or so), so I've been laid up for the entire month of July.  And yet, I've lost 16 lbs. this month.  Does walking with a crutch really use up that more energy than does plain walking?  I know I'm getting closer to the eight hours of sleep per night that I've been telling my wife I need for the last 25 years.  Maybe that's how I'm losing the weight.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## MostlyWater

Charlie, how about cutting portions in half, then ?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Goodweed of the North said:


> I then tore the meniscus in my right knee (hope to have surgery on it in another week or so), so I've been laid up for the entire month of July. And yet, I've lost 16 lbs. this month. Does walking with a crutch really use up that more energy than does plain walking?
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
Sorry to hear!  Yes, walking with a crutch uses up more calories.  For good cardio, get a wheelchair and tool around in that!  That's exhausting!

I've been losing weight, cutting down portions and eliminating processed foods.  Drinking lots of water and tea.


----------



## CharlieD

MostlyWater said:


> Charlie, how about cutting portions in half, then ?


 I don't think my potions are big. I've never really ate a lot, it is what I eat not how much. Or at least in the last half a year or so I've been watching how much I eat. Need to cut down sweets. I live on them. I am so tired I can barely stay up at work and I keep munching on scones, bakery I go to makes awesome scones. Need to stop being tired.


----------



## babetoo

charlie, please see your dr. being tired all the time can be caused by many things. as i found out recently when i got so sick in april. you could very well have anemia. the sweets do play a part. they jack up your blood sugar for a while and then down it goes. you crave sweets because you are tired. not the best solution. i thought i was eating a balanced diet and was still anemic. many more things other than just a balanced diet.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Charlie;  Eating too many carbs is how I became diabetic.  In addition, a very real problem in our northern areas is a insufficient vitamin D.  My new Dr. tells me that I would have to drink 4 gallons of milk a day to provide me with the vitamin-D I need.  He had me get some blood work done, and sure enough, I was very low in vitamin D.  When the body dosn't have enough,  It can't produce the natural hormones or chemicals it needs to combat every day aches and pains caused by normal day-to-day stress.  So, it creates cortizones, one of the steroids.  This causes a person to feel tired, increases weight, and possibly is one of the causes of adult-onset, or type-2 diabetes.  

See your own doctor and have him send you for simple blood work to find out if you might be diabetic, or have a vitamin D deficiency.  It can only help you.  After that, eat a wide range of veggies, with a moderate amount of protien.  Include very colorful foods, such as black beans, raspberries, blueberries, red bell peppers, peppers in general, etc.  And eat the skins of potatoes and even sweet potatoes.  Make sure to use whole grains, including brown rice, and whole wheat pasta.  Cut the sweets and processed flours from your diet and you will feel a whole bunch better.

I had to learn the hard way.  Hopefully, you won't.  I have seen a brother in law, and a best friend die from diabetes, because they refused to take their diets seriously.  And both died in their mid fifties.  I am 54, and still going strong, except for a torn meniscus right now.

Yes, we love to cook.  Yes, we love to eat good food.  But there is much more to great food than scones, cakes, cookies, pastries, and pies.  Learn to love what has been naturally provided for us by nature, and you will enjoy a better life.

And you know those pancakes that I'm famous for, well they only get cooked once a week, and my wife eats them.  I make something different for myself, or make them with whole wheat flour (which are pretty darned tasty), and top them with just enough honey to satisfy, or with just a tbs. full of maple syrup, or crushed, fresh fruit when in season.  

If I can do it, you can do it, my friend.  Take care of yourself now, before you are forced to by a medical condition.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Detroit Remedy

I think to lose weight we must find out if our thyroid is working properly....The thyroid works in a four gland endocrine loop which includes the pituitary, the hypothalamus, and adrenals. This is your metabolism. 
Gaining and losing superfluous fat is a chemical metabolic internal process constituted by the action of the pituitary, the hypothalamus, the adrenals, and the heater of the body, the thyroid. 
we need o feed our thyroid....Iodine the most important.
Food manufacturers used natural iodine in various foods 20 years ago but, because iodine is more expensive, they replaced it with the dangerous halogen, bromide, in the quest for profit and due to "greeditis". 
here are nasty things in our water and in our food that are called chlorine, fluoride, and bromides. We drink, eat, and shower in these poisons. The bromides are in all white flour which is used for cookies, pies, donuts, cakes, spaghetti, etc. half the thyroid problems and half the heart problems are caused by our polluted water. What your medical doctor doesn't know is that these halogens move into your thyroid and "mimic" iodine. Besides your thyroid, halogens attack your heart and can cause cancer.


----------



## In the Kitchen

Detroit Remedy said:


> I think to lose weight we must find out if our thyroid is working properly....The thyroid works in a four gland endocrine loop which includes the pituitary, the hypothalamus, and adrenals. This is your metabolism.
> Gaining and losing superfluous fat is a chemical metabolic internal process constituted by the action of the pituitary, the hypothalamus, the adrenals, and the heater of the body, the thyroid.
> we need o feed our thyroid....Iodine the most important.
> Food manufacturers used natural iodine in various foods 20 years ago but, because iodine is more expensive, they replaced it with the dangerous halogen, bromide, in the quest for profit and due to "greeditis".
> here are nasty things in our water and in our food that are called chlorine, fluoride, and bromides. We drink, eat, and shower in these poisons. The bromides are in all white flour which is used for cookies, pies, donuts, cakes, spaghetti, etc. half the thyroid problems and half the heart problems are caused by our polluted water. What your medical doctor doesn't know is that these halogens move into your thyroid and "mimic" iodine. Besides your thyroid, halogens attack your heart and can cause cancer.



This post interested me since I have close friend whose son had thyroid  just removed last  week.  He has to take prescription drug for rest of his life.  i know the family who are trul y health conscious.  How these things happen, one never knows.  I do agree diet has lot to do with it and definitely the food we eat we can not be sure of.  Just have to try  to start from scratch as they once did to prevent lot of preservatives that body doesn't need.  I have been questioning the meat we buy.  What are the cows fed before they are slaughtered?  Cows used to be fed the way people were.  No preservatives or antibiotics or what else?  Seems everyone I know has someone with cancer.


----------



## Chrissy13

I am definitely always trying to lose weight! haha but more importantly, I am trying to stay  healthy. Five years ago I gave up all kinds of sodas! At restaurants if I do not want to order bottled water or drink the water they serve I order unsweetened iced tea or lemonnade. Also, I only eat chicken and try not to eat too many fatty foods. But mostly cutting out the sodas has helped me maintain my sugar intake. I do still enjoy some milk chocolate now and then


----------



## TexasBirdGirl

I lost over 50 lbs in about 6 months...I have kept it off for over a year and am now working on loosing another 10-15. 
I lost it by using The Daily Plate on LIVESTRONG.COM - Calorie Counter, Weight Loss, Food Calorie Counter, Nutrition Facts | LIVESTRONG.COM
It is by far the simplest easiest way to loose weight!


----------



## maggiemiller

I think that loosing weight is might be difficult, always try to drink one or two glasses of water before every meals, this will make you feel more full and so you won't eat so much, and always try to do regular exercise, and also take proper diet while doing exercise,  Try to eat less, if you want to burn some fat, but cutting down will significantly help you lose a few pounds quite easily.


----------



## mollyanne

In the Kitchen said:


> ...I have close friend whose son had thyroid just removed last week. He has to take prescription drug for rest of his life. i know the family who are trul y health conscious. How these things happen, one never knows. I do agree diet has lot to do with it...


Thyroid malfunction is heriditary. It isn't caused by diet.



			
				Chrissy13 said:
			
		

> Five years ago I gave up all kinds of sodas! At restaurants if I do not want to order bottled water or drink the water they serve. I order unsweetened iced tea or lemonnade


But isn't iced tea and lemonade made with mostly water from the restaurant?

.


----------



## mollyanne

Correction: I'm sorry, InTheKitchen...my statement above that thyroid malfunction is soley hereditary is not true. I just read that in addition to heredity it can be caused by exposure to radiation, chemicals, iodine depletion, lack of vitamin A&E&Zinc, air pollutants, and overuse of some drugs. So diet can aid in the treatment. I'm always learning.


----------



## athens100

I am in! I need to lose 7 to 8 lbs.. I already eat fairly healthy, but I have a sweet tooth (maybe a couple actually). My grocery store makes these annisette cookies that are to die for!  Snacking at night is a problem for me, but I think it is mind over matter. I will drink water instead of snack while I am watching tv.  I exercise a lot, but I still have a layer of fat to get rid of.........


----------



## babetoo

lost twenty pounds when i was sick, last time. gained 10 back. would like to half of that off. it never ends does it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> lost twenty pounds when i was sick, last time. gained 10 back. would like to half of that off. it never ends does it?


 
Nope, it never does.  I got within 5 lbs of my goal weight and ended up gaining 20 again because of medications.  I've decided to quit worrying so much about the extra weight and stick with my exercise and eating healthy foods.


----------



## taxlady

I would like to lose about 10 lbs. Gotta get some exercise. A few years ago I lost 50 lbs with the Atkins diet. I have slowly gained back 20 lbs, but at 114 lbs I was actually a bit scrawny.


----------



## CookLikeJulia

I'm on my diet for the last 1 1/2 years and still going on. I stay on my 55 kilos weight, with my daily exercise routine with a balance diet.


----------



## recipeontology

I weigh 16 lbs. less than I did two years ago. I started off hiking four times per week but couldn't keep the weight off so I started lifting weights at the gym 4x per week which helped keep several pounds off. Then I cut out eating real food for breakfast on most days in favor of flavored oatmeal and also do 15 - 20 min. of elliptical at the gym. The weight has stayed off even when I miss a few days of the gym. My goal was not to lose weight though but to lower my BP and cholesterol. I haven't checked it in a few months but I would think that losing 8 lbs. would mean it got lower.


----------



## AnnieDrews

Hi, I'm new here and I made some big lifestyle changes starting last January. I am eating healthier (loosely counting calories, less fat, more water, lots of fiber) and (most importantly) exercising. I have lost 40 pounds since Jan. and have 11 more to go until I reach my goal weight. I have found a good balance between eating the things I love and the healthier items that I also love but didn't get enough of in the past. I have learned to cook in a healthier way and have adapted some things. Others I just continue to cook the old way; I just try to limit how much of them I allow myself to eat.

I did have a problem within the last couple of weeks with cookies and candies I made for Christmas. But they are almost gone and I have gotten back on track with my exercise, etc.

One thing I have learned is to savor my food. I've always loved food, but now when I have something special...I truly appreciate it!


----------



## joesfolk

I'm not really trying to lose weight (though believe me I could lose a ton!) but I am trying not to gain any since I somehow managed to get through the holidays without gaining any.  Now the tough part is to get through the boring winter months when I normally cook up a storm, much of it baked goods.  Dh is finally trying to watch his carbs for the sake of his diabetes so I have been limiting the processed carbs and the starchy veggies and been going with more of the slow acting carbs for our meals.  I have to say though I miss the bad carbs it is refreshing to be eating more of the healthier stuff.


----------



## ShirleyLouise

I'm in!!!!  Began two years ago, lost 35 lbs, now gained 8 of those.  Need to still lose about 20 pounds, then decide from there (30 would be great, but I'm not young anymore and need to be realistic).  Lost 20 just watching what I ate, lost 15 on the Scarsdale Diet, but find that having to eat particular foods on a particular day doesn't fit in my lifestyle. Too busy and out quite a bit.  So..it is back to watching what I eat plus trying to keep under 1500 calories a day.  I love my sweets and breads and when I am stressed, that is where I head.  No will power when out at a pot luck or such.  I find that when I sit down to relax, my inner self says, it is time to snack and my head says "whoa,"  it is a battle for sure.  Have to remember that I leave for the sunny south (I live in northern Canada) in a month and a half, and it would be great to have lost that nine pounds that I have gained so I can wear my summer clothes again.  I need all the encouragement I can get.


----------



## Skittle68

I gained about 10 lb since winter started and am drying to cut down on sweets now that Christmas is over. I have a sweet tooth something awful lol. I'm only 5' tall so 10 lb is quite a bit on me. In the summer I'm very active, but in the winter about all I do is rock climb. I'm from northern Minnesota and unless you like to be out in the cold, or go to the gym your options are limited. I used to be on the diving team in high school, and I'd like to get back into that, but I usually have to work the night they have open swimming :/


----------



## potsnpanties

I've been doing my post-festive season detox for the past 10 days or so,  I've already lost around 15 lb which is great, I'm just a bit over  halfway to my first short term goal! I've been looking more into  strength training related exercise rather than a lot of cardio (cardio  hinders more than helps me) so once I get back into the swing of the  exercise routine again, it's lots of bodyweight training, yoga and  pilates and a little bit of cardio


----------



## babetoo

i need to lose ten pounds. gonna try and just cut what i eat in half. that way no special foods needed and tasty grub in the bargain., back on my exercise bike should help. wish me luck.


----------



## Zhizara

Good Luck, BabeToo.  I'll be rooting for you.


----------



## babetoo

thanks, hard to believe that it sept. the doctors and family were urging me to eat, because i had lost twenty pounds while ill. guess i took them to literally, lol


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good Luck, Babe. I'm up to walking 10 miles a day. Shrek rode the recumbent bike for 30 minutes today. I'm going to start using the bike again, too!


----------



## joesfolk

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good Luck, Babe. I'm up to walking 10 miles a day. Shrek rode the recumbent bike for 30 minutes today. I'm going to start using the bike again, too!


Beg pardon Your Ogreness, but have your doctors okay'd you for so much exercise?  Will you be walking alone?   Please forgive me if I seem a little too nosy.  I'm just concerned for you.   I'm very thankful that we still have you here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

joesfolk said:


> Beg pardon Your Ogreness, but have your doctors okay'd you for so much exercise? Will you be walking alone? Please forgive me if I seem a little too nosy. I'm just concerned for you. I'm very thankful that we still have you here.


 
They know about the walking...I'll be talking to the cardiologist on Thursday about the bike and strength training. I am being that good at least! I've been very good about following my restrictions...to the letter.

Oh, and I do my walking in the mall with the other old folks!

Thanks!


----------



## joesfolk

Glad to hear you are following directions.  Now go eat a Billy goat.  I hear they are great for building muscle and as we all know the heart is a muscle<3


----------



## PrincessFiona60

joesfolk said:


> Glad to hear you are following directions. Now go eat a Billy goat. I hear they are great for building muscle and as we all know the heart is a muscle<3


 
Trolls eat goats...I'm an Ogre


----------



## joesfolk

I most humbly beg your pardon my liege.  May Your Ogreness reign forever!  Who sprinkles rose petals in front of you when you walk?


----------



## babetoo

babetoo said:


> thanks, hard to believe that it sept. the doctors and family were urging me to eat, because i had lost twenty pounds while ill. guess i took them to literally, lol


 

my hardest time is at night from about 9 pm on. i find myself eating stuff i don't need and i am not really hungry. some of it may be medications. the rest is just lousy impulse control. at two in a.m. woke up and had a bunch of chocolate covered raisins. these are leftovers from christmas baking. maybe it won't be so hard if i just don't have that kind of stuff in the pantry.


----------



## Lorrae

I most definitely need to get rid of a few pounds that added up over the holidays... BUT, I just joined a new Cardio Full-Body *Bootcamp* that seems like it will be doing the trick, lol!


----------



## Zhizara

babetoo said:


> my hardest time is at night from about 9 pm on. i find myself eating stuff i don't need and i am not really hungry. some of it may be medications. the rest is just lousy impulse control. at two in a.m. woke up and had a bunch of chocolate covered raisins. these are leftovers from christmas baking. maybe it won't be so hard if i just don't have that kind of stuff in the pantry.



I noticed with snacking in the evening that I would crave something about the same time as I had something yesterday.  Once I noticed that, I just told myself that was why I was craving, and skipped the snack.  After a couple of days, I no longer have the craving, and get back to not snacking again.

BTW, a bowl of Nuts & Bolts (Alix's recipe) Party Mix will satisfy you instead of a meal sometimes.  If I have breakfast, and it's time for lunch (I usually have a sandwich) but I'm not very hungry, I eat some of this instead.  You'd be surprised how satisfying it is and you don't need much.


----------



## chopper

babetoo said:


> my hardest time is at night from about 9 pm on. i find myself eating stuff i don't need and i am not really hungry. some of it may be medications. the rest is just lousy impulse control. at two in a.m. woke up and had a bunch of chocolate covered raisins. these are leftovers from christmas baking. maybe it won't be so hard if i just don't have that kind of stuff in the pantry.


 
Night time isn't my hard time, but coming home right after work was, and still is sometimes.  One thing I do is to brush and floss my teeth or chew gum.  It might help you too.


----------



## Zhizara

chopper said:


> Night time isn't my hard time, but coming home right after work was, and still is sometimes.  One thing I do is to brush and floss my teeth or chew gum.  It might help you too.



Right after work is when I always started dinner.  As long as I was cooking, I could wait until it was done.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

joesfolk said:


> I most humbly beg your pardon my liege. May Your Ogreness reign forever! Who sprinkles rose petals in front of you when you walk?


 

Rose thorns, maybe!

There is a large contigent of people walking and a walk-in clinic (run by the hospital I use) right there in the mall if I feel off.


----------



## Skittle68

I usually eat a couple big meals per day, and I don't snack too much. I know that's supposed to be bad for your metabolism, but it seems like if I snack, I'm just as hungry at mealtime, and then I eat just as much!! I am a really slow eater- my bf usually sits and watches me finish dinner when he is done, so it's not like I'm wolfing down food before it has time to register that I'm full. Weren't they working on some sort of pill that expands and fills up your stomach before you eat dinner? I think I need that lol.


----------



## Zhizara

Skittle68 said:


> I usually eat a couple big meals per day, and I don't snack too much. I know that's supposed to be bad for your metabolism, but it seems like if I snack, I'm just as hungry at mealtime, and then I eat just as much!! I am a really slow eater- my bf usually sits and watches me finish dinner when he is done, so it's not like I'm wolfing down food before it has time to register that I'm full. Weren't they working on some sort of pill that expands and fills up your stomach before you eat dinner? I think I need that lol.



Back in my working days I was responsible for the inventory at our Puerto Rico plant.  I noticed that the people there were all so trim and fit looking, so I asked about it.

She said that they eat their largest meal of the day at lunchtime, with only a small dinner meal.  It does make sense.  You have time and exercise to work off a big lunch.


----------



## sparrowgrass

I was just diagnosed with pre-diabetes--some folks say pre-diabetes is like being 'a little bit pregnant--and I don't want to get any worse! I am low-carbing, with lots of low carb veggies, meat, and very little grain. No sugar, but that is not a hardship to me. 

I have been testing my blood sugar regularly and have reduced my fasting levels to normal! Yay, me!!! And I have lost 12 pounds since the first of December--double Yay!!

I do get a jump if I eat, for example, a sandwich, so I am trying hard to avoid the grains, even the 'good' ones. I fill up on broccoli or salad or protein, instead. And, it is very odd, but I am absolutely not hungry between meals, and I have very few cravings.

Anybody else low-carbing?


----------



## Kur

I have to eat low carb too, because of insulin resistance... It's hard because although I don't have much of a sweet tooth, I love pasta and bread. Must be the Italian in me.


----------



## carmen.cane

My hand is already raised up in the air, but losing weight is not that easy. I have gained about 50 pounds during my pregnancy and now I have to lose all of this weight. The nights without sleep, the work around the house and watching the baby all the time didn't do the trick yet. I am seriously thinking about a diet, but don't know which one is the healthier and the most appropriate for my lifestyle. Please help me with some advices! 
Thanks :*


----------



## Josie1945

Welcome to DC. I would like to lose 15 pounds but nothing helps. If you find the secert please share.

Josie


----------



## babetoo

i don't even want to talk about it. will keep trying, though.


----------



## Leanne

I am on one of my weight loss jaunts at the moment. Quitting smoking and Christmas really didn't do my figure much good. I have simply lowered my carb intake and slightly increased my exercise. This has always worked for me. I am losing about 3lbs a week which suits me just fine. Good luck to all who are getting trim!


----------



## carmen.cane

I have heard about a ridiculous diet with soup, fiber bars and boiled apples. It's supposedly a wonder diet that will help you lose about 22 pounds. It doesn't seem very healthy and I don't know if I should try it. What do you think?


----------



## Mama

Those ridiculous diets don't work.  Even if you do manage to lose weight, is it really something you are going to do for the rest of your life?  If not, you're just going to gain it all back.

I started Weight Watchers at the beginning of the year and it's working great for me...I've already lost a little over 20 pounds eating normal foods and making good choices.


----------



## AnnieDrews

Mama said:


> Those ridiculous diets don't work. Even if you do manage to lose weight, is it really something you are going to do for the rest of your life? If not, you're just going to gain it all back.
> 
> I started Weight Watchers at the beginning of the year and it's working great for me...I've already lost a little over 20 pounds eating normal foods and making good choices.


 
I agree! Don't count on a quick fix that you cannot continue for the rest of your life. It has to be just that...a lifestyle change.


----------



## carmen.cane

Mama said:


> Those ridiculous diets don't work.  Even if you do manage to lose weight, is it really something you are going to do for the rest of your life?  If not, you're just going to gain it all back.
> 
> I started Weight Watchers at the beginning of the year and it's working great for me...I've already lost a little over 20 pounds eating normal foods and making good choices.




I have heard of this program, but never actually imagined how it is to have someone that watches over your weight and diet. Can you tell us more about what this program requires and what changes brought for you?


----------



## Selkie

I've dropped 55 lbs. in 90 days - low carbs, low sugar, small to medium portion control (no seconds) and walking.

Basically, sensible food choices; fresh fruits for dessert, non-fat snacks (nuts, dried fruit, pork rinds, sugar-free ice cream bars, etc.), the main meal of the day around noon (a hamburger without the bun, baked chicken in place of fried - all fried food is a no-no, in a short time you won't miss it!), with only a light meal in the evening (salad, cheese & fruit, 1/2 portion of leftovers.)

Learning what is fattening and what is low fat and fat free is just a matter of a little reading and study (it's not hard), so educating yourself is the best thing you can do and may even save your health.


----------



## Mama

I'm using the online program.  I don't go to meetings and no one "watches over my diet or weight".  The program gives you a certain number of daily points based upon your age, height and weight.  As your weight decreases, so do the amount of daily points you get.  Everyone is also given 49 weekly points to use if you chose whenever you want during that week (they don't carry over).  You can also get activity points depending upon the duration and and intensity of the activity.  You are encouraged to get at least 30 minutes of activity everyday. 

All foods are given a point value.  Fruits and most vegetables are free (in moderation) to encourage people to eat more of those.  There is a recipe builder where you can plug in your own recipes and serving size and it will give you a point value for that recipe per serving.  The recipe builder as well as the points calculator calculates the number of points based upon the nutritional value of the recipe/food (total fat, carbs, protein and fiber).  You can eat whatever you want but when you are out of points, you are out of points.  It is a very forgiving program...unlike other programs...if you "fall off the wagon", you have weekly points to fall back on and if that is not enough, you can just put in some more time exercising...or...if you really "fall off the wagon", just call it a day and start anew .


----------



## bakechef

Down 71 pounds.

No gimmicks, just moderation.  Nothing is off limits.  I do keep junk and heavily processed foods to a minimum.  I eat healthy fats, mostly healthier breads (100% whole wheat) and just try to keep balance.  I consume more fiber now.  Breakfast is a healthy cereal (like bran flakes) which I actually prefer and have since I was a kid, lunch is a sandwich and a piece of fruit, and dinner is a protein, veg and a starch or starchy veg.  Sometimes I have a light snack between meals if I feel peckish.

I follow this plan about 80% of the time, the other 20% I know that there will be dinners out, and other occasions where there will be goodies I want, and I let myself have them.

Now for exercise, I really need to start exercising.


----------



## carmen.cane

Mama said:


> I'm using the online program.  I don't go to meetings and no one "watches over my diet or weight".  The program gives you a certain number of daily points based upon your age, height and weight.  As your weight decreases, so do the amount of daily points you get.  Everyone is also given 49 weekly points to use if you chose whenever you want during that week (they don't carry over).  You can also get activity points depending upon the duration and and intensity of the activity.  You are encouraged to get at least 30 minutes of activity everyday.
> 
> All foods are given a point value.  Fruits and most vegetables are free (in moderation) to encourage people to eat more of those.  There is a recipe builder where you can plug in your own recipes and serving size and it will give you a point value for that recipe per serving.  The recipe builder as well as the points calculator calculates the number of points based upon the nutritional value of the recipe/food (total fat, carbs, protein and fiber).  You can eat whatever you want but when you are out of points, you are out of points.  It is a very forgiving program...unlike other programs...if you "fall off the wagon", you have weekly points to fall back on and if that is not enough, you can just put in some more time exercising...or...if you really "fall off the wagon", just call it a day and start anew .



It sounds fun and indeed very forgiving. I will check it and see if I can stick to it. Thank You!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am on 33g of fat and 1000mg soduim a day.  That's it, I can eat anything I want within those guidelines.  And since I cannot eat raw vegetables...it's been tough!


----------



## carmen.cane

Selkie said:


> I've dropped 55 lbs. in 90 days - low carbs, low sugar, small to medium portion control (no seconds) and walking.
> 
> Basically, sensible food choices; fresh fruits for dessert, non-fat snacks (nuts, dried fruit, pork rinds, sugar-free ice cream bars, etc.), the main meal of the day around noon (a hamburger without the bun, baked chicken in place of fried - all fried food is a no-no, in a short time you won't miss it!), with only a light meal in the evening (salad, cheese & fruit, 1/2 portion of leftovers.)
> 
> Learning what is fattening and what is low fat and fat free is just a matter of a little reading and study (it's not hard), so educating yourself is the best thing you can do and may even save your health.



The truth is that in time you educate your appetite and your body learns that he should crave only for healty food. Getting to that point is the difficult part


----------



## Tammyintn

I have just started the south beach diet,been on it for just 12 days so i have alot to learn,it seems like a good diet plan its healthy.


----------



## AnnieDrews

You all have mentioned exercise, or the lack of exercise. I have to say, at least for me, exercise has been the key for me finally getting myself into shape during the past year. I have never been one to want to work out or go to the gym. I had looked for something I enjoyed and that I could physically do....I have some limitations. I bought an elliptical and HATED IT. I have had a treadmill in the past and hated that, too. I finally found the Leslie Sansone DVDs and just took off with that and love it so much. I can do it, it is easy for me and it is great exercise. I do one of the walks (either 2, 3 or 5 mile) every morning before work. I usually take the weekends off from formal exercise.

So if you want to exercise, DO keep looking until you find something that you enjoy and can stick with.

I've lost 40 pounds in the past year and have 10 pounds to go until I reach my goal weight.


----------



## joesfolk

carmen.cane said:


> I have heard about a ridiculous diet with soup, fiber bars and boiled apples. It's supposedly a wonder diet that will help you lose about 22 pounds. It doesn't seem very healthy and I don't know if I should try it. What do you think?


 I think any diet will work as long as you continue to follow it.  How long could anyone follow this diet.  It would work because after a very short time you get sick of the food and cut down your portions.  That is also why it fails.  Who could eat like that forever?


----------



## JGDean

My friend cut out wheat, dairy, sugars and salt. Any meats were lean. Lots of veggies. Fruit once a day as a treat. She lost 70 lbs and has kept it off for 3 years. She walks and does a little bit of free weights each day except for Sunday. I think a lot of it has to do with you mind set and not letting yourself feel deprived.


----------



## carmen.cane

joesfolk said:


> I think any diet will work as long as you continue to follow it.  How long could anyone follow this diet.  It would work because after a very short time you get sick of the food and cut down your portions.  That is also why it fails.  Who could eat like that forever?



It really is a drastic diet, but I know people that tried it and it worked. They ate like this for about a month or two and after this one month of salads, fruits, vegetables and grilled chicken breast. The next step was to start eating regular food gradually  until having a normal and healthy diet. For them it worked and they lost a total of 66 pounds in about 6 months, but I don't know if I could do it. It seems too difficult.


----------



## radhuni

Now I am 90kg. I want to lose weight, the main problem with me is rice. Our staple diet is rice and it contains large amount of carbohydrates. I tried roti, chapaties instead of rice but that don't suit with my digestion. I am very fond of sweets yet I haven't eat any kind of sweet meats for a long time so I always feel that something is missing in my meal.


----------



## Selkie

Portion control is just as important as the amount of carbohydrates (starches). Take 1/3 less rice than you're used to and gradually get you're body used to eating less... not overnight... not all at once, but over the course of a month.

Fewer carbohydrates...
More vegetables to fill in...
No carbs after 6:00 p.m. (you're body will turn carbs directly to fat while you sleep)
A positive attitude and explore creative but pleasant ways to alter your diet with the results always in mind as motivation.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

I have been on the dietchef regime for 5 wks, I have lost 16lbs.


----------



## Love2cook11

I've been losing steadily for a while now, total lost is about 60lbs!!  I've made bad choices this week with food and exercise so tonight's dinner I'm getting back on the bandwagon.  I'm 155lbs, goal is about 140.

No secret diet or anything, just burning more calories than I consume.   eating foods that are good for me and cutting out the junk (fast food, hfcs, etc).  And I exercise.


----------



## simonbaker

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I have been on the dietchef regime for 5 wks, I have lost 16lbs.


 
Congratulations!!  Please share your secrets.


----------



## mrs.mom

I have been following a diet for 4 weeks now. At first it was very hard specially because I am the only one in my house tring to loose weight. So I am cooking special dinner for me and also cooking another dinner for my family each day. But now I got used to it. I have only lost 11 Ibs. My goal is 30 Ibs. Wish me luck


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

simonbaker said:


> Congratulations!! Please share your secrets.


Thank you, its was six weeks yesterday and I have lost 21lbsDiet Chef | Enjoy Losing Weight


----------



## simonbaker

mrs.mom said:


> I have been following a diet for 4 weeks now. At first it was very hard specially because I am the only one in my house tring to loose weight. So I am cooking special dinner for me and also cooking another dinner for my family each day. But now I got used to it. I have only lost 11 Ibs. My goal is 30 Ibs. Wish me luck


 
Good luck! I'm dieting also I's only ben not quite a week. I have alot  to lose. I cook seperately for myself & another meal for my family. It's a struggle but I'll get used ti it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I am in the process of losing quite a bit.  This time I decided to concentrate on eating a normal amount of calories and not going on a highly restrictive plan.  This with some exercise is working.  Also eat a lot of citrus because the activity involved in peeling them takes some time.


----------



## DaveSoMD

I had lost 15 lbs between August and mid-November of last year, 10 of them are now back. (I stopped walking when the weather got cold and they all came back).  So I am now trying to loose those 10lbs by the end of April and another 25 lbs by the beginning of August.


----------



## Skittle68

Aunt Bea said:
			
		

> I am in the process of losing quite a bit.  This time I decided to concentrate on eating a normal amount of calories and not going on a highly restrictive plan.  This with some exercise is working.  Also eat a lot of citrus because the activity involved in peeling them takes some time.



I eat grapefruit because it keeps me busy for awhile lol. I use a serrated knife to cut off the peel, the pick out the juicy sections with my fingers and leave the tough bitter membrane behind. Personally I like grapefruit with no sugar. Obviously this wouldn't work for someone who needs piles of sugar


----------



## jacky77

well i gained a couple of pounds (4). Unfortunately I can't go on a real heavy diet because of other medical issues. I was bringing progresso soups to work and leftovers thinking i was ok, but NOPE. gotta go back to the eggs for lunch diet. I eat a normal dinner. And i don't eat breakfast. I've tried but it just makes me sleepy and i gain more weight so no...in total i'd like to lose 14 lbs. I walk (usually) every day (thanks rain, no walking this week) (and thanks back for hurting as well). today i brought some honey bunches of oats to work in a sandwich bag and when i felt hungry ate some of it and drank some water....it's almost 4:30 and i'm fine...almost dinner time.


----------



## simonbaker

jacky77 said:


> well i gained a couple of pounds (4). Unfortunately I can't go on a real heavy diet because of other medical issues. I was bringing progresso soups to work and leftovers thinking i was ok, but NOPE. gotta go back to the eggs for lunch diet. I eat a normal dinner. And i don't eat breakfast. I've tried but it just makes me sleepy and i gain more weight so no...in total i'd like to lose 14 lbs. I walk (usually) every day (thanks rain, no walking this week) (and thanks back for hurting as well). today i brought some honey bunches of oats to work in a sandwich bag and when i felt hungry ate some of it and drank some water....it's almost 4:30 and i'm fine...almost dinner time.


 
Maybe try something light for breakfast. To keep your metabolism up, health care trainers say to eat light every 3-4 hours: Low-cal granola, banana, granola bar, etc. I am certainly no expert but I once lost 115 lbs. Unfortunately I have gained most of it back. Now I'm back on the "lifestyle change". I know what I've done wrong. It's always been easier for me to lose weight than it is to keep it off.


----------



## jacky77

simonbaker said:


> Maybe try something light for breakfast. To keep your metabolism up, health care trainers say to eat light every 3-4 hours: Low-cal granola, banana, granola bar, etc. I am certainly no expert but I once lost 115 lbs. Unfortunately I have gained most of it back. Now I'm back on the "lifestyle change". I know what I've done wrong. It's always been easier for me to lose weight than it is to keep it off.




I haven't eaten breakfast since i was maybe 9. I'm 34. I just don't get  hungry at all before 10:30. I'm awake and working and fine. I noticed  today by 2ish that i was only snacking on my cereal. I know i need more  protein during the day...I think adding a hardboiled egg may do it. I've really honestly tried to eat breakfast and wound up hungrier throughout the day. I gave up on it after a week. 
In order for me to lose weight i have to walk more/exercise and eat less. no more yummy progresso soups filled with salt for me.


----------



## taxlady

jacky77 said:


> I haven't eaten breakfast since i was maybe 9. I'm 34. I just don't get  hungry at all before 10:30. I'm awake and working and fine. I noticed  today by 2ish that i was only snacking on my cereal. I know i need more  protein during the day...I think adding a hardboiled egg may do it. I've really honestly tried to eat breakfast and wound up hungrier throughout the day. I gave up on it after a week.
> In order for me to lose weight i have to walk more/exercise and eat less. no more yummy progresso soups filled with salt for me.



If you aren't hungry, don't eat.

But, you might want to try a glass of milk or unsweetened juice and see if that makes you hungry. At least if you have a glass of milk you will get some protein and a bit of sugar (lactose).

I don't like usually eat breakfast until I have been awake for several hours.


----------



## bakechef

It took me a while to get my body used to breakfast.  I too would seem to get more hungry because I ate breakfast.  I knew that if I was going to get my metabolism in gear and get healthy, I had to get on a better eating regimen.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You have to train yourself to eat breakfast.  I had the same problem, don't like the sight of food first thing in the morning.  But now, once I got used to it, I eat before the busy, active part of my day and not chowing down at night when I'm getting ready for sleep.  I also eat every three to four hours during the day and stop eating 3 hours before I go to bed. 

Most of my "eating" is, yogurt, fruit or a couple of whole grain crackers with hummus.


----------



## Selkie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You have to train yourself to eat breakfast.  I had the same problem, don't like the sight of food first thing in the morning.  But now, once I got used to it, I eat before the busy, active part of my day and not chowing down at night when I'm getting ready for sleep.  I also eat every three to four hours during the day and stop eating 3 hours before I go to bed.
> 
> Most of my "eating" is, yogurt, fruit or a couple of whole grain crackers with hummus.



Gee, you sound just like me!  Although, I've learn, "No white at night." meaning - No flour, No sugar, No dairy products after 6:00 p.m.


----------



## Dumpandstir

I have been trying to loose weight.  I count calories and carbs.  Try to keep around 1500-1800 cal and under 100 carbs.  I lost about 20lbs in a 5 weeks.  I also do a little exercise mainly table tennis on the wii.


----------



## CWS4322

Nutritionists claim that people who skip breakfast are more inclined to struggle with their weight. I don't know--I don't usually eat breakfast--I am the same size I was 10 years ago. I don't have a scale, just jeans I keep wearing and have for years <g>. I eat protein around 9-10 a.m. when I'm HUNGRY. Sometimes it is a steak (that's what I had yesterday for breakfast) but often it is 2 hardboiled eggs or yogurt with nuts mixed in. I can't eat until I'm hungry in the morning and don't EVEN suggest peanut butter before noon. That makes me gag (even though the PB is just peanuts). Funny I can eat nuts (usually about 10-12 almonds or walnut halves) with my yogurt, but I can't eat PB.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Selkie said:


> Gee, you sound just like me!  Although, I've learn, "No white at night." meaning - No flour, No sugar, No dairy products after 6:00 p.m.


 
I find I am eating basically a diabetic diet, I am much better at it than Shrek and he is a diabetic.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Nutritionists claim that people who skip breakfast are more inclined to struggle with their weight. I don't know--I don't usually eat breakfast--I am the same size I was 10 years ago. I don't have a scale, just jeans I keep wearing and have for years <g>. I eat protein around 9-10 a.m. when I'm HUNGRY. Sometimes it is a steak (that's what I had yesterday for breakfast) but often it is 2 hardboiled eggs or yogurt with nuts mixed in. I can't eat until I'm hungry in the morning and don't EVEN suggest peanut butter before noon. That makes me gag (even though the PB is just peanuts). Funny I can eat nuts (usually about 10-12 almonds or walnut halves) with my yogurt, but I can't eat PB.



There are a lot of doctors who agree that you shouldn't eat until you are hungry, even if it means skipping breakfast.


----------



## jacky77

i won't force myself to eat. I won't starve myself either.  i eat when i'm hungry...In total i'd like to lose 15 lbs. I've never been that weight unless you count preteen years. It would be nice...


----------



## simonbaker

jacky77 said:


> i won't force myself to eat. I won't starve myself either. i eat when i'm hungry...In total i'd like to lose 15 lbs. I've never been that weight unless you count preteen years. It would be nice...


 As we get older our metabolism's slow down. It takes a well balanced diet to maintain or lose weight. I,m no expert the experts say eat every 4 hours.


----------



## mrs.mom

Yesterday, I invited some freinds for dinner. I was very happy because everyone had noticed that I lost some weight. I only lost 11 Ibs and trying for more 20 or 25 Ibs but that is a good start. Four years ago I was 40 Ibs less from what I am now. This was because I was breastfeeding and going to the gym 3 times every week. I returned to my weight when I was in high school. But everyone at that time including my husband and my parents told me this was too much and I have to gain 20 or 25 Ibs to look healthy. Unfortunately they convined me and I gained not only 25 Ibs but reached 40 Ibs in 4 years. Now I think they were jelous from me. So I intend on going back but ofcoarse this time is harder because I don't have time to go to the gym and I am not breastfeeding anymore, but I'LL BE BACK.


----------



## jacky77

simonbaker said:


> As we get older our metabolism's slow down. It takes a well balanced diet to maintain or lose weight. I,m no expert the experts say eat every 4 hours.



It's true your metabolism slows down as you get older. But just because experts say to eat every 4 hours doesn't mean that rule is for everyone. Eat when you're hungry, don't overeat and try water first. Walk before you decide to eat and remember portion control is key.  My problem is that I discovered baking...which is awful. My cheesecakes and lava cakes and yummy treats caught up with me and meds also didn't help...
Each person, body is different. The key is movement and eating well and to NOT over eat.


----------



## jacky77

Mrs Mom-do it for you hon!!! 11 lbs is a lot!!! I bet you look great!


----------



## lisareneethepainter

I am confused, why are you folks cooking different foods for yourselves and your families? I prepare a healthy meal for everyone when I diet! We have been extremely surprised will the delicious and nutricious (groan) recipes I've found and created.


----------



## jacky77

lisareneethepainter said:


> I am confused, why are you folks cooking different foods for yourselves and your families? I prepare a healthy meal for everyone when I diet! We have been extremely surprised will the delicious and nutricious (groan) recipes I've found and created.


I think some people on here have special diets because of health issues. I've done it before, it's not that bad.


----------



## Jessica_Morris

I would like to lose some weight too. But it's so hard nowadays, everytime I think I'm doing good I turn around and fail the next day! I'm a Type 1 Diabetic though and I weigh 180 lbs at 5"6 (doctors say for my height I should weigh about 130) - I'm 23 years old, and I haven't been there since like 9th grade. I've looked for interesting weight loss recipes, but I've yet to find any of those... *So If you've got Healthy Recipes, I'd like to hear your suggestions! *Maybe with others with me, I'll find the courage and drive to lose a few pounds.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

lisareneethepainter said:


> I am confused, why are you folks cooking different foods for yourselves and your families? I prepare a healthy meal for everyone when I diet! We have been extremely surprised will the delicious and nutricious (groan) recipes I've found and created.


 
I cook for my health, which would also be perfect for my husband.  But he won't eat correctly, he may eat what I fix, but then he "supplements" with all the wrong things.


----------



## mhallner

While it is hard to eat right when there are so many fast food chains that keep popping up.  There is still hope!!  I love to cook and bake healthy and I always get my recipes from lightandtasty.com and cookinglight.com. They have delicious, healthy recipes for breakfast, lunch and dinner.  Oh yea, and my favorite dessert.  The key is to eat healthy and exercise.  Good luck to all of you!!


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I cook for my health, which would also be perfect for my husband. But he won't eat correctly, he may eat what I fix, but then he "supplements" with all the wrong things.


 
I'm exactly in the same boat as you.


----------



## Skittle68

I've been eating a salad before every meal to help control my portion size of the main dish (which for me, tends to be the most calorie dense). I cut up a whole head of romaine with a ceramic knife, then soak it in ice cold water and about a 1/4 cup lemon juice for a few min. I drain it but don't rinse the lemon water off, then store it in a tupperware produce container (it is actually rubbermaid brand). It keeps for over a week before it starts to brown, and stays very, very crisp. Having the lettuce cut up already has really helped me keep to my goal of eating more salad


----------



## mrs.mom

*I usually drink a cup of water before any meal which is working very well with me. But I've read an article may be 2 years ago about the benifits of drinking green tea after dinner. I think it said that green tea does not allow the body to store fat. Does anyone know anything about that?*


----------



## jdthompson

I drink green tea regularly and have found that it helps maintain my current weight.  Drinking green tea alone will not shed the pounds.  I still need to watch what I eat and exercise regularly.  But it certainly does help in keeping the weight off...and looking young!


----------



## simonbaker

I have lost 17 pounds in 35 days. I still have a long ways to go but at least the scale is going down.


----------



## jdthompson

That's fantastic Simon!! Keep doing what you're doing and you'll get there!


----------



## simonbaker

jdthompson said:


> That's fantastic Simon!! Keep doing what you're doing and you'll get there!


Thank you for the encouragement. It really does help.


----------



## babetoo

i am not doing well in cutting calories. sad.


----------



## simonbaker

babetoo said:


> i am not doing well in cutting calories. sad.


 Don't give up, there's always tomorrow.


----------



## Selkie

I've been on a plateau now for weeks, bouncing around + or - 3 lbs. 

I'm not pleased, but I'm also not discouraged. There have been a number of factors besides what I've eaten that have thrown me off. (New medications, eating out more than normal, etc.) I'm not on any kind of time schedule, so my weight loss will happen when it happens. I'll just fix meals that have fewer carbohydrates than usual for a week or so and then adjust to the new levels. 

My body is NOT going to depress me or be the cause of me losing my normal, cheerful disposition! It is a work in progress!!!


----------



## MrsLMB

Hubby and I started a new eating routine 7 weeks ago.  I involved him completely in all aspects of it except for the shopping.  He's one of those who sneaks things into the cart when I'm not looking so he will have to earn his wings to the grocery store in time.  Anyway, he was a huge snacker.  Now he's very aware of what he eats as well as how much he eats.  The first week was the hardest as we both adjusted to dramatic reductions in our fat and salt intake.  But now it's pretty easy.  We had great weight loss the first 2 weeks then it leveled out.  We are still losing and we both agree that we do not want to have to start this all over again.  I'm really proud of him for sticking to this with me and for helping me when I was having a "moment" that required chocolate that I couldn't have.


----------



## babetoo

simonbaker said:


> Don't give up, there's always tomorrow.


 

am starting a calorie counting diet on may 1, we'll see how i do. i know how to do it but it is still hard. ordering groceries with that in mind. wish me luck.


----------



## LPBeier

My two sisters-in-law, my two nieces and a couple of friends are all trying to lose "just 10-pounds" with an actual goal of getting fit and whatever weight and inches go with that as a bonus.

My biggest food challenge is chocolate.  While I have semi-retired from cake decorating, I am still surrounded by sugar and chocolate.  Chocolate can give me migraines, but it is also my go-to food when under stress (which is most of the time!).  So, I am really needing support for not buying, making or accepting anything that would test my temptations.  In the last 6 weeks I have lost five pounds and my clothes are super baggy - for from building muscle with my workout plan which includes two pool classes a week, a gym workout specially designed for me and my health issues and going for walks with family and friends.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> My two sisters-in-law, my two nieces and a couple of friends are all trying to lose "just 10-pounds" with an actual goal of getting fit and whatever weight and inches go with that as a bonus.
> 
> My biggest food challenge is chocolate. While I have semi-retired from cake decorating, I am still surrounded by sugar and chocolate. Chocolate can give me migraines, but it is also my go-to food when under stress (which is most of the time!). So, I am really needing support for not buying, making or accepting anything that would test my temptations. In the last 6 weeks I have lost five pounds and my clothes are super baggy - for from building muscle with my workout plan which includes two pool classes a week, a gym workout specially designed for me and my health issues and going for walks with family and friends.


 
Yay, LP  I'!  Good Job!

I'm gaining weight, but losing inches.  Seems really weird, even though I understand why.  I am told that I will start losing some weight again and make it to my goal.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> ...
> In the last 6 weeks I have lost five pounds and my clothes are super baggy - for from building muscle with my workout plan which includes two pool classes a week, a gym workout specially designed for me and my health issues and going for walks with family and friends.



Yay for baggy clothes! And for working out.


----------



## LPBeier

Who would have thunk that it would be my 85 year old father trying his hardest at classes for his COPD (held at the Y) who would inspire me to join up and finally get fit!  Now we are each others' cheerleader!

But about the baggy pants - I have to go get some new workout clothes....all these really "buff" people in their workout wear and me with my cane and baggy clothes! No a pretty picture


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Who would have thunk that it would be my 85 year old father trying his hardest at classes for his COPD (held at the Y) who would inspire me to join up and finally get fit! Now we are each others' cheerleader!
> 
> But about the baggy pants - I have to go get some new workout clothes....all these really "buff" people in their workout wear and me with my cane and baggy clothes! No a pretty picture


 
I had to get two new pairs of workout pants, my others were sliding off.  I got to buy MEDIUMS!!!!!  I also managed to put two new tops in the cart, too


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I had to get two new pairs of workout pants, my others were sliding off.  I got to buy MEDIUMS!!!!!  I also managed to put two new tops in the cart, too


I am actually looking forward to seeing what size I am now.  Yes, I am hoping to sneak a couple of other items in too!  I have some "spend this much get this much off" certificates for my favourite clothing store so Monday I will be having some fun!


----------



## simonbaker

babetoo said:


> am starting a calorie counting diet on may 1, we'll see how i do. i know how to do it but it is still hard. ordering groceries with that in mind. wish me luck.


A great web site to check out is sparkpeople.com it's where you track your food, they do the calorie count for you. It's been a hige motivater for me. I lost 22 pounds in 42 days.


----------



## babetoo

wow simon, i will have to check it out. thanks


----------



## Midnight_Merlot

While I admit that I'm NOT trying to lose weight(I'm quite small actually), I AM on a "quest" to eat healthier...(stupid gallstones -ugh). Good news is that I have nearly eradicated myself of those dreaded stones, &, I have thus found out gobs of interesting info about the crap that I USED to eat. EVOO is now my best friend, &, butter/margarine shall never again cross my lips. I now READ ingredients, &, steer far clear from things that are processed & contain high fruitcose corn syrup/corn syrup...(do you have ANY idea as to how many products that actually contain this yucky ingredient??? - it's SHOCKING!!) I now boycott white breads in favor of 100% whole wheat products...my mayo now is the olive oil, less calorie mayo (side note - my family members also love this stuff...doubt that I will ever buy reg. mayo. ever again). I also "splurged" on these series of books(now my food bibles) by David Ziinczenko called "Eat This, Not That"(I have 6 of these now)...My grocery shopping list is now quite different that lists of my past...I now buy 75% of fresh veggies, followed by about 10% dairy(the healther kind), then, use the remaining 15% reserved onto my whole grains - MINUS the HFCS junk...
I eat more oftenly, I have gobs more energy, &, I just feel SOOOO MUCH BETTER than I have felt for years gone past.WHOO-HOO!! I reall have "embraced" this healthier lifestyle, &, am DAILY feeling better!!! Luck to you all!!


----------



## Skittle68

Midnight_Merlot said:
			
		

> While I admit that I'm NOT trying to lose weight(I'm quite small actually), I AM on a "quest" to eat healthier...(stupid gallstones -ugh). Good news is that I have nearly eradicated myself of those dreaded stones, &, I have thus found out gobs of interesting info about the crap that I USED to eat. EVOO is now my best friend, &, butter/margarine shall never again cross my lips. I now READ ingredients, &, steer far clear from things that are processed & contain high fruitcose corn syrup/corn syrup...(do you have ANY idea as to how many products that actually contain this yucky ingredient??? - it's SHOCKING!!) I now boycott white breads in favor of 100% whole wheat products...my mayo now is the olive oil, less calorie mayo (side note - my family members also love this stuff...doubt that I will ever buy reg. mayo. ever again). I also "splurged" on these series of books(now my food bibles) by David Ziinczenko called "Eat This, Not That"(I have 6 of these now)...My grocery shopping list is now quite different that lists of my past...I now buy 75% of fresh veggies, followed by about 10% dairy(the healther kind), then, use the remaining 15% reserved onto my whole grains - MINUS the HFCS junk...
> I eat more oftenly, I have gobs more energy, &, I just feel SOOOO MUCH BETTER than I have felt for years gone past.WHOO-HOO!! I reall have "embraced" this healthier lifestyle, &, am DAILY feeling better!!! Luck to you all!!



That is all really great- I've been trying to eat healthier myself, mainly by eating a lot of salad with lots of fresh veggies. But just wanted to let you know that high fructose corn syrup is just glucose, and metabolizes in your body just like cane sugar. Only reason they use it is because it is cheaper.


----------



## babetoo

hey simon, i signed up and am gearing up to go on the first. again thank you. they have lots of recipes. some however don't appear to be very low cal.


----------



## simonbaker

babetoo said:


> hey simon, i signed up and am gearing up to go on the first. again thank you. they have lots of recipes. some however don't appear to be very low cal.


 Glad it works for you.    I always feel with any lifestyle change you can eat about anything in moderation. I found the key to be portion control & exercise.  Good Luck!


----------



## babetoo

portion control works too. however it is easy to delude myself that the portion is not to many calories. counting calories has worked for me in the past. i do eat some things like desserts in tiny portions and that works too,. i lost so much weight when sick last year. everyone encouraged me to eat!eat! and i did. lol now it has to come off.


----------



## simonbaker

babetoo said:


> portion control works too. however it is easy to delude myself that the portion is not to many calories. counting calories has worked for me in the past. i do eat some things like desserts in tiny portions and that works too,. i lost so much weight when sick last year. everyone encouraged me to eat!eat! and i did. lol now it has to come off.


 I have always found that it is easier (not neccessarily easy) but easier to lose weight than to maintain it. I lost 123 lbs in 18 months the gained back 100 of it in 7 years.  But, I'm back on track to keep it off permanetly this time.


----------



## bakechef

Skittle68 said:
			
		

> That is all really great- I've been trying to eat healthier myself, mainly by eating a lot of salad with lots of fresh veggies. But just wanted to let you know that high fructose corn syrup is just glucose, and metabolizes in your body just like cane sugar. Only reason they use it is because it is cheaper.



I think the jury is still out on that one.  I am not convinced that it is metabolized the same, I could be wrong.  Whatever the outcome, I am better off putting natural sugars in my body than HFCS.


----------



## mrs.mom

*I started to loose weight since last February. I lost about 20 pounds. But I still need to loose 10 more pounds to reach my ideal weight. The problem is I've been the same weight for 2 weeks now and I think if I remain like this without loosing any pounds I'm going to be frustrated.*


----------



## mommyNY2

i need to loose extra weight!

i find self.com magazine very inspiring!


----------



## simonbaker

mrs.mom said:


> *I started to loose weight since last February. I lost about 20 pounds. But I still need to loose 10 more pounds to reach my ideal weight. The problem is I've been the same weight for 2 weeks now and I think if I remain like this without loosing any pounds I'm going to be frustrated.*


 Always remember..muscle weighs more than fat. You're toning don't you feel great!


----------



## babetoo

sunday it is bye bye to beer. diet starts. can't justify all those calories. i love a beer and a book and a cig. vanity thy name is woman.


----------



## LPBeier

Babe, you crack me up!  Just remember you aren't in this alone.  

I don't drink beer or smoke, but I am giving up a huge vice - chocolate.  It is very difficult specially seeing I live with two huge chocoholics and need to make them baking.  But I am surrounding myself with healthy snacks, like my own trail mix, California mandarin oranges (very sweet tasting), DH's gluten free Sweet potato quinoa cookies (made with agave syrup and dates instead of sugar.  I flavour my water with orange and lemon slices (and as a treat Nestea individual ice teas for water bottles).  

If we stick together we will win this!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

110 days no cigarettes...and my new diet is going fine...arrrrghhh!!!!


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 110 days no cigarettes...and my new diet is going fine...arrrrghhh!!!!


Hang tough!   The smoking part gets better.


----------



## Skittle68

I just bought size 3 jeans yesterday!! First time I've worn a size 3 since high school!!


----------



## simonbaker

Skittle68 said:


> I just bought size 3 jeans yesterday!! First time I've worn a size 3 since high school!!


 CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## babetoo

well folks, i fell off the wagon big time, yesterday. chinese food, chocolate covered strawberries. then for dinner, an eight oz lobster tail dipped in melted butter. however the scale says no harm no foul. so i am back at it today. it was a wonderful mothers day though. my son gave me two tails for mother's day. my daughter brought the chinese and i made the berries. the strawberries were the best i have seen in many years. red and good even in the middle.


----------



## mommyNY2

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 110 days no cigarettes...and my new diet is going fine...arrrrghhh!!!!


 
that's awesome! congratulations!
i am smoke free for 7 yrs! it's best decision i ever done for myself/family.
keep up good work, chewing on celery sticks have helped me.


----------



## taxlady

babetoo said:


> well folks, i fell off the wagon big time, yesterday. chinese food, chocolate covered strawberries. then for dinner, an eight oz lobster tail dipped in melted butter. however the scale says no harm no foul. so i am back at it today. it was a wonderful mothers day though. my son gave me two tails for mother's day. my daughter brought the chinese and i made the berries. the strawberries were the best i have seen in many years. red and good even in the middle.



You didn't fall off the wagon. You had a cheat day 

If you don't schedule the occasional cheat day, it's much harder to stick with a diet.


----------



## Selkie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 110 days no cigarettes...and my new diet is going fine...arrrrghhh!!!!



It will get better! I found that drinking a glass of water, even a small one,  during an urge helped greatly!

I quit smoking eight years ago, but unfortunately, not in time. Beginning last January, I now wear an oxygen tube under my nose and am undergoing Prednizone steroid therapy, which may extend my life a half dozen years or so... or not. Believe me, you don't want this kind of difficulty!!! *QUIT NOW*!!!

As for my diet, I weigh myself every morning just as soon as I get up. I praise myself if I lose 1/2 a pound, but if I stay the same or gain, I say, "Oh well, I'll do better tomorrow."

I don't beat myself up, but become more conscious about what I eat that day... and fight the cravings. That's not easy since food is a large part of what comes on TV and looks so good! But I'll eat a zero calorie alternative as a reluctant substitute, knowing that my goal is worth the temporary deprivation. (Note the word, "temporary")


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The diet is a funny thing, before I started that silly nutrition class and cardiac rehab, I was losing weight, about 2 pounds a week.  Since I started the class I am gaining weight...about 2 pounds a week.  And my activity level is at least three times what it was before the heart attack.  However, I had to go buy new pants and bought the next size down.

So, I am losing inches and gaining weight.  Go figure!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

And the cigarette thing...I only think about how nasty they smell when I walk by someone who is smoking.  I haven't had an urge for a cigarette in about three weeks.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 110 days no cigarettes...and my new diet is going fine...arrrrghhh!!!!


 

That is fantastic!

I quit three years ago and it was the toughest thing I have ever done.

  Now I am fighting the battle of the bulge but, that is far easier for me than the smoking.  I am really trying to change the way I eat this time and not just diet.  I am concentrating on eating a normal amount and increasing activity, the pounds are slowly taking care of themselves.  The Wegmans grocery chain has a website that has the basic plan I am using.

Change is never easy


----------



## Selkie

_PF, "So, I am losing inches and gaining weight.  Go figure!"_

Probably both, trading muscle for fat and water weight. ANY diet can produce a weight loss the first two weeks.. (8-10 lbs.) and it's all water weight, considered temporary and deceiving that the diet is working. The REAL diet begins after 3-4 weeks when fat tissue begins to be broken down for energy.

BTW, I didn't have a heart attack, but back in December I did have a Triple Bypass, so I know something about what you're going through - heart health-wise.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> And the cigarette thing...I only think about how nasty they smell when I walk by someone who is smoking. I haven't had an urge for a cigarette in about three weeks.


 

For the first year I followed those people 
I was like a stalker


----------



## Selkie

Aunt Bea said:


> For the first year I followed those people
> I was like a stalker



What's strange is that I never liked the smell of my own smoke, let alone someone elses'... ever!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Selkie said:


> _PF, "So, I am losing inches and gaining weight.  Go figure!"_
> 
> Probably both, trading muscle for fat and water weight. ANY diet can produce a weight loss the first two weeks.. (8-10 lbs.) and it's all water weight, considered temporary and deceiving that the diet is working. The REAL diet begins after 3-4 weeks when fat tissue begins to be broken down for energy.
> 
> BTW, I didn't have a heart attack, but back in December I did have a Triple Bypass, so I know something about what you're going through - heart health-wise.



I have cut my Triglyceride levels by 75%...the doctor was very pleased.  He says he wishes more people would embrace the changes like I have.  I just don't want to end up in a bed next to my patient's...selfish, I know! 

I did stop going to Rehab, now I'm just doing it on my own.  It's much nicer, I can get it done earlier in the day and not get off work at 11 pm.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek has started smoking again, I told him to please make sure it's not following me.  I'm trying very hard not to be a "Holier than Thou" ex-smoker.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The diet is a funny thing, before I started that silly nutrition class and cardiac rehab, I was losing weight, about 2 pounds a week.  Since I started the class I am gaining weight...about 2 pounds a week.  And my activity level is at least three times what it was before the heart attack.  However, I had to go buy new pants and bought the next size down.
> 
> So, I am losing inches and gaining weight.  Go figure!



What Selkie said. I'll bet your body mass/fat ratio is lots better now. Next time you go swimming you might sink. 

One of my uncles built a summer house. He hauled all the bricks up a hill. He was hoping to lose weight, but didn't change weight at all. But, by the time the house was finished all of his shirts were too small and all of his trousers were way too loose.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> What Selkie said. I'll bet your body mass/fat ratio is lots better now. Next time you go swimming you might sink.
> 
> One of my uncles built a summer house. He hauled all the bricks up a hill. He was hoping to lose weight, but didn't change weight at all. But, by the time the house was finished all of his shirts were too small and all of his trousers were way too loose.



I am trying to stay on the low side for weights...I really don't need Popeye arms.  My morning walks are taking me farther away, though!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am trying to stay on the low side for weights...I really don't need Popeye arms.  My morning walks are taking me farther away, though!



Popeye arms are better than that jiggly, wing thing that has happened to my upper arms.


----------



## Selkie

Speaking of dieting, as I type this (eating and typing at the same time...oops!) I'm having an early dinner - tacos. I thought I would splurge a few calories. As it turns out, the shells I planned to use where already opened... and stale - *Phttuie!!!* After only one bite I dumped the contents of the shells onto my plate, and I'm now finishing shelless tacos and saving myself a bunch of carbs in the process, which is fine with me.

Washing my keyboard of taco sauce is a small price to pay!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Popeye arms are better than that jiggly, wing thing that has happened to my upper arms.



Mine did slim down...the arthritis in my shoulders is really mad, though.  Oh well, can't have everything


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Selkie said:


> Speaking of dieting, as I type this (eating and typing at the same time...oops!) I'm having an early dinner - tacos. I thought I would splurge a few calories. As it turns out, the shells I planned to use where already opened... and stale - *Phttuie!!!* After only one bite I dumped the contents of the shells onto my plate, and I'm now finishing shelless tacos and saving myself a bunch of carbs in the process, which is fine with me.
> 
> Washing my keyboard of taco sauce is a small price to pay!



I always end up eating it with a fork anyway!  I asked Shrek when the last time we bought taco shells, he said about 2 years ago...I threw away the package I found in the cabinet.


----------



## simonbaker

Weigh in day for me last thursday. I am down 24 pounds since March 5th. Happy dance!


----------



## babetoo

wow i am in awe. you set a good example for me.


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> Weigh in day for me last thursday. I am down 24 pounds since March 5th. Happy dance!


----------



## DaveSoMD

I had lost 5 by my birthday last week, then put is all back on over my long b-day weekend.  *URP* but it was worth it.


----------



## luvs

i decided to lose 10-15. maybe 20. we'll see. a few weeks of apples & pears, portobellos, some buttered veggies, this kinda-hidden sliver of chix or seafood here & there~ diet pop when i'm being a real rebel~ that shant make me into _sheer_ mental mincemeat, huh? lol. huh


----------



## bakechef

babetoo said:


> well folks, i fell off the wagon big time, yesterday. chinese food, chocolate covered strawberries. then for dinner, an eight oz lobster tail dipped in melted butter. however the scale says no harm no foul. so i am back at it today. it was a wonderful mothers day though. my son gave me two tails for mother's day. my daughter brought the chinese and i made the berries. the strawberries were the best i have seen in many years. red and good even in the middle.



You didn't fall off the wagon!  You had one of those "that's life" kinda days.  one day of indulgence here and there will help keep you sane and won't hurt your progress!  Gotta allow life to happen!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Weigh in day for me last thursday. I am down 24 pounds since March 5th. Happy dance!



Fantastic!  Congratulations!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> well folks, i fell off the wagon big time, yesterday. chinese food, chocolate covered strawberries. then for dinner, an eight oz lobster tail dipped in melted butter. however the scale says no harm no foul. so i am back at it today. it was a wonderful mothers day though. my son gave me two tails for mother's day. my daughter brought the chinese and i made the berries. the strawberries were the best i have seen in many years. red and good even in the middle.



Oh no!  That doesn't even count!!!  Any meals shared with Great Grandkids does not contain calories...


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Fantastic! Congratulations!


 

Thank you to everyone for all your positive support. It really does help.


----------



## Somebunny

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Weigh in day for me last thursday. I am down 24 pounds since March 5th. Happy dance!


My goodness Sbaker!  Good for you!  Whatever are you doing that's 3 lbs. Per week!


----------



## babetoo

i am really upset with my diet. only lost one pound in a week and a half. at that rate, i will be dead before i reach my goal. except for mothers day  have been sticking to a 1200 or 1000 calories diet . i am really not very active but one can only be so active at 73. what to do?  any ideas?


----------



## Aunt Bea

babetoo said:


> i am really upset with my diet. only lost one pound in a week and a half. at that rate, i will be dead before i reach my goal. except for mothers day have been sticking to a 1200 or 1000 calories diet . i am really not very active but one can only be so active at 73. what to do? any ideas?


 

Just keep going.  The pounds will fall off if you stick with it.  Ya gotta believe


----------



## luvs

maybe you're not ingesting _enough_, babe, & your metabolism is fixing things for you by compensating by itself. lemme tell 'ya, too few calories generally works less than ingesting a reasonable, -yet restricted-, diet


----------



## simonbaker

babetoo said:


> i am really upset with my diet. only lost one pound in a week and a half. at that rate, i will be dead before i reach my goal. except for mothers day have been sticking to a 1200 or 1000 calories diet . i am really not very active but one can only be so active at 73. what to do? any ideas?


 
Lifting weights can help increase your metabolism. Pick up some 3-5 # dumbbells or just use some large soup cans  for the weights. Lift over your head, up & down or side to side.  Good luck with it. Hope this helps.


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> Lifting weights can help increase your metabolism. Pick up some 3-5 # dumbbells or just use some large soup cans  for the weights. Lift over your head, up & down or side to side.  Good luck with it. Hope this helps.



And weights are good for bone density. A big consideration for me.


----------



## luvs

i decided to not lose weight. ain't worth my time. took me ages to _gain,_ why lose?


----------



## simonbaker

luvs said:


> i decided to not lose weight. ain't worth my time. took me ages to _gain,_ why lose?


 

For a longer Quality of life.


----------



## luvs

so you think i should lose? or gain/maintain. have ya seen my pix on my profile? the profile pix from 4/5/11 & 5/5? cause so maybe you'd change those thoughts, if they were of a negative sort....... some of us would geatly benefit from drastic weight gain. i would.

Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - luvs's Albums


----------



## luvs

here;s me, a few others-


----------



## luvs

a further pic


----------



## simonbaker

luvs said:


> a further pic


 
My bad...........maybe protein shakes?


----------



## luvs

simonbaker said:


> My bad...........maybe protein shakes?


 
oh, not a problem. 

got plenty of shakes & stuff.


----------



## DebLynn

I just joined the forum yesterday. I have been trying to lose my last 6 pounds for about 6 months now. A year ago I made the change to get healthy and all and I lost 35 pounds. My goal weight is only 6 pounds away! I was within two pounds in January this year, but gained back 4 since then. Its so hard to be so close!


----------



## simonbaker

DebLynn said:


> I just joined the forum yesterday. I have been trying to lose my last 6 pounds for about 6 months now. A year ago I made the change to get healthy and all and I lost 35 pounds. My goal weight is only 6 pounds away! I was within two pounds in January this year, but gained back 4 since then. Its so hard to be so close!


 
Check out sparkpeople.com it's a great place to get inspired & motivated.


----------



## babetoo

i am getting very discouraged with my diet. am beginning to think i will just stay at this weight. not just yet. want to dry exercise on my recumbent bike first.


----------



## Claire

I've sort of given up on weight loss, and try to concentrate on healthy eating and exercise.  Didn't we used to have a line on exercise?  Can't find it.  Anyway, my latest thing is that when I have to wait for my husband to do something (like when I accompany him to an appointment), I don't sit and wait for him.  Weather permitting, I walk.  I tell him where I'll be, more or less, so he can get in the car and find me.  Why didn't I think of that years ago?  The place where he has most of his medical appointments abuts a Wal-Mart, I can walk a mile or three while he's in there.  The place we take the car for service abuts our closest mall.  Again, I can walk miles while the car is being worked on.


----------



## simonbaker

Claire said:


> I've sort of given up on weight loss, and try to concentrate on healthy eating and exercise. Didn't we used to have a line on exercise? Can't find it. Anyway, my latest thing is that when I have to wait for my husband to do something (like when I accompany him to an appointment), I don't sit and wait for him. Weather permitting, I walk. I tell him where I'll be, more or less, so he can get in the car and find me. Why didn't I think of that years ago? The place where he has most of his medical appointments abuts a Wal-Mart, I can walk a mile or three while he's in there. The place we take the car for service abuts our closest mall. Again, I can walk miles while the car is being worked on.


There is a thread on let's be accountable for diet & exercise under health & nutrition.
What a great idea to go for a walk while waiting. It's so simple but makes so much sense. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## luvs

reducing kCals means weight reduction. expending more than the system can contend with results in weight loss. 
we reach points where weight levels- for a time,- though ironically, level.  increasing intake can undo this.
protein/ketosis diets work. rough on the kidneys, though. get fluids in. they make the stomach full & we need them besides. 
fruits, veggies, lean proteins, & snacks like ricecakes & air-popped corn.
& fat increases satiety. so oddly enough, snacking on 'fattening' foods will make you less hungry. nuts, cheeses,..... i use more butter & whipping cream in my cooking than you'd begin to imagine. & i'm _thin!!~....._ i dine on that of my choosing & when i want, rather than when i 'should'. the second i notice a pang of fullness, i put the food aside.
this works, i sincerely mean that!~


----------



## Saphellae

We went to eat out tonight, with a couple of friends.  Like everyone else I got a burger, but it was a burger with guacamole and tomato and lettuce - and I cut it in half and took the rest home for tomorrow. Go me !


----------



## simonbaker

Saphellae said:


> We went to eat out tonight, with a couple of friends. Like everyone else I got a burger, but it was a burger with guacamole and tomato and lettuce - and I cut it in half and took the rest home for tomorrow. Go me !


 

Good for you....fantastic willpower!!


----------



## sparrowgrass

Down 30 pounds since 12/1/10, slow but pretty steady.  Doc told me I was 'pre-diabetic' and I want to stave off the diabetes for as long as possible.  I have cut most carbs out--very little bread, noodles, rice, sugar, and I mostly don't miss them.  (Until the folks at work start toasting bagels in the break room--aaarrrggggh.)


----------



## simonbaker

sparrowgrass said:


> Down 30 pounds since 12/1/10, slow but pretty steady. Doc told me I was 'pre-diabetic' and I want to stave off the diabetes for as long as possible. I have cut most carbs out--very little bread, noodles, rice, sugar, and I mostly don't miss them. (Until the folks at work start toasting bagels in the break room--aaarrrggggh.)


 
Check out atkins.com there  are bread recipies you can make that are low carb. & taste pretty good.


----------



## taxlady

sparrowgrass said:


> Down 30 pounds since 12/1/10, slow but pretty steady.  Doc told me I was 'pre-diabetic' and I want to stave off the diabetes for as long as possible.  I have cut most carbs out--very little bread, noodles, rice, sugar, and I mostly don't miss them.  (Until the folks at work start toasting bagels in the break room--aaarrrggggh.)



That may have seemed slow, but that was 30 pounds in less than half a year! Congratulations.

Going slower means that your body has a better chance to adapt to the new weight and it is more likely to stay off. 

Are you trying to lose more, or have you reached your goal weight?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am still maintaining my weight, not happy about it, but my Doctor says I'm doing great.  The meds I am taking are most of the problem.

Shrek, on the other hand, has lost 18 pounds with the new Diabetes medication.  PM me if anyone wants to know about it and I can direct you to the website.  We had a class on it at work and I was immediately sold on it for him.


----------



## infinitecookbook

I'm on a high protein diet at the moment. I've lost about 17 pounds so far which I am really happy about. But, I've been tempted almost everyday for the past couple of weeks with something sweet. Cookies, Cake... tonight it was a banana split with gelato. Really strange because I'll barely have any carbs all day, do a nice workout and be doing well with the diet plan and then someone just pops up with a banana split or it's someone's birthday and there's a cake or I have an urge to bake some cookies (and I'm all excited about the art of baking a cookie)... it's like taking two steps forward and one step backward. It's not a cheat day it's a cheat hour - EVERYday!

I know the answer. Cut it out right? Yeah I know... I will (he said as he went to the kitchen to grab a cookie).


----------



## babetoo

i know i am a wimp but have given up the calorie counting. it was just making me obsessed with food and made me nuts as well. back to cutting fat and sugar where i can and portion control. that's it. i am  not worried about health, i am not that heavy. i know, excuses, excuses, but there it is.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> i know i am a wimp but have given up the calorie counting. it was just making me obsessed with food and made me nuts as well. back to cutting fat and sugar where i can and portion control. that's it. i am  not worried about health, i am not that heavy. i know, excuses, excuses, but there it is.



Babe, I gave up calorie and fat gram counting.  Went back to how I was eating before and I'm back to losing weight.  I think they were trying to starve me...I also don't have the cravings for sweets like I was having before while I was on that diet.


----------



## simonbaker

Baby steps for me. I weigh in every 2 weeks at the clinic. I lost 2 pounds in 2 weeks. Not to bad considering I had pizza 3 times last week as well as 2 homemade sugar cookies & famous dave's too. I am sure I would have gained if I would'nt have exercised on the elliptical.  26 pounds down total since early March.


----------



## kadesma

I find that I don't gain now with dialysis but the minute I'm told no or don't I just have to!!! Anybody else feel like that? You know we have to give  up so much in life I resent soemone telling me you can't have that well Crap I can too.
kades


----------



## luvs

kadesie, you make me laugh! when i am told i cannot have an item, i find myself compulsively seeking & then ingesting said item. maybe i'm a a'lil rebel. 'cept i luv the stuff i luv & i shant part w/ it!!~


----------



## kadesma

luvs said:


> kadesie, you make me laugh! when i am told i cannot have an item, i find myself compulsively seeking & then ingesting said item. maybe i'm a a'lil rebel. 'cept i luv the stuff i luv & i shant part w/ it!!~


I know sweetie. It's hard to have another adult give you orders. I find myself angry as a hornet at some of the people I have to deaal with. I usually end up giving in but there are times I get so angry my family runs for cover
kades


----------



## Aunt Bea

kadesma said:


> I find that I don't gain now with dialysis but the minute I'm told no or don't I just have to!!! Anybody else feel like that? You know we have to give up so much in life I resent soemone telling me you can't have that well Crap I can too.
> kades


 

I agree with you.  I am fine as long as I have a choice and do not feel deprived.

The Buddha said " Desire is the source of all suffering"  

I think he had a weight problem too


----------



## DebLynn

I have an app on my iphone that I use diligently to track what I eat and the calories I am eating. I enter my current weight and then enter my target weight and it gives me a "reasonable" daily calorie goal. When I enter a food, I can type in my own calorie count or the search function will let me search the food for the correct number of calories. It has helped me lose 32 pounds and now I'm within 3 pounds of my goal weight!!!


----------



## simonbaker

DebLynn said:


> I have an app on my iphone that I use diligently to track what I eat and the calories I am eating. I enter my current weight and then enter my target weight and it gives me a "reasonable" daily calorie goal. When I enter a food, I can type in my own calorie count or the search function will let me search the food for the correct number of calories. It has helped me lose 32 pounds and now I'm within 3 pounds of my goal weight!!!


 

What is the app on your phone? Is there a cost involved?  Is it a specific program that you signed up for?  Sounds like a great way to be kept accountable. Congratulations on your weight loss!


----------



## DebLynn

Its an app for the iphone called "Lose it!". And its free! I think there's a website too, that you can upload the information I put in the phone to the website, but I never used it. I know the app is free, but I never visited the website. As far as I know, there's no "program" to pay or sign up for. I just use it as a tool on my phone because its always with me and I can enter information from anywhere. 

It has been my right arm in my weight loss journey this past year. It adjusts the daily calorie goal as your weight goes down. Whenever you enter a new weight, it will make a slight adjustment to your calorie goal. For example, when I started at 157 pounds, it gave me a daily calorie goal of 1900 or so and now, at 125 pounds, my daily calorie goal is 1600. Once you reach your goal weight, it re-adjusts your calorie goal to "maintenance level" , once I get to 122 pounds, it says my calorie daily level should be 1800 to maintain that weight. It takes your age and height into account when you set it up for the first time. Then you can enter how fast you want to lose weight. I have mine set at 1/2 pound per week, but you can set it for more. That setting also plays a part in the calorie suggestion is gives you. 

My favorite part is that it allows you to view a whole week at a time so you can see if your over or above your calorie goal for the week as a whole. This is great for me because I allow myself one "cheat" day a week, so if I go over one day, I can "make up" for it on other days of the week or by adding extra exercise. In addition, you can enter your daily exercise and it will calculate those calories and take that amount of calories off what you've eaten for the day or the week, so you can eat that much more wihtout going over (good for my cheat day). 

Overall, its been the best tool for me. Of course, its only as good as the information you put into it.


----------



## simonbaker

DebLynn said:


> Its an app for the iphone called "Lose it!". And its free! I think there's a website too, that you can upload the information I put in the phone to the website, but I never used it. I know the app is free, but I never visited the website. As far as I know, there's no "program" to pay or sign up for. I just use it as a tool on my phone because its always with me and I can enter information from anywhere.
> 
> It has been my right arm in my weight loss journey this past year. It adjusts the daily calorie goal as your weight goes down. Whenever you enter a new weight, it will make a slight adjustment to your calorie goal. For example, when I started at 157 pounds, it gave me a daily calorie goal of 1900 or so and now, at 125 pounds, my daily calorie goal is 1600. Once you reach your goal weight, it re-adjusts your calorie goal to "maintenance level" , once I get to 122 pounds, it says my calorie daily level should be 1800 to maintain that weight. It takes your age and height into account when you set it up for the first time. Then you can enter how fast you want to lose weight. I have mine set at 1/2 pound per week, but you can set it for more. That setting also plays a part in the calorie suggestion is gives you.
> 
> My favorite part is that it allows you to view a whole week at a time so you can see if your over or above your calorie goal for the week as a whole. This is great for me because I allow myself one "cheat" day a week, so if I go over one day, I can "make up" for it on other days of the week or by adding extra exercise. In addition, you can enter your daily exercise and it will calculate those calories and take that amount of calories off what you've eaten for the day or the week, so you can eat that much more wihtout going over (good for my cheat day).
> 
> Overall, its been the best tool for me. Of course, its only as good as the information you put into it.


 
Thank you very much for the information. I will definitely check it out.


----------



## simonbaker

I checked out the "lost it" web site & got myself sighned up. Now I am on 2 sites for double the support & motivation. Check out sparkpeople.com sometime it is a great website too.


----------



## DebLynn

^ thanks, I'll check it out!


----------



## simonbaker

Weekends are my toughest time to stay on track for eating healthy, anyone else out there have the same problem?  I did a little better this weekend but still went over my recomended calorie intake. I got 40 mn. on the elliptical today. Weigh in day is 6-2-11.


----------



## Aunt Bea

simonbaker said:


> Weekends are my toughest time to stay on track for eating healthy, anyone else out there have the same problem? I did a little better this weekend but still went over my recomended calorie intake. I got 40 mn. on the elliptical today. Weigh in day is 6-2-11.


 

I am ok on the weekend.

 Snacking at night has always been my problem.

Maybe if you reduce your daily intake by 50 to 100 calories then you could bank the extra 250 to 500 calories for a guilt free weekend snack.  Just a thought.  

The main thing is to stick with it


----------



## Skittle68

The app I use on my phone is "livestrong". It's free and had a lot of calorie information for restaurant food, as well as generic (like potatoes, or pork chops). It has a section for figuring out how many calories you burn doing various exercises, and automatically offsets those calories from your goal.


----------



## simonbaker

Skittle68 said:


> The app I use on my phone is "livestrong". It's free and had a lot of calorie information for restaurant food, as well as generic (like potatoes, or pork chops). It has a section for figuring out how many calories you burn doing various exercises, and automatically offsets those calories from your goal.


 
I will defintely check it out. Thanks!


----------



## babetoo

Aunt Bea said:


> I am ok on the weekend.
> 
> Snacking at night has always been my problem.
> 
> Maybe if you reduce your daily intake by 50 to 100 calories then you could bank the extra 250 to 500 calories for a guilt free weekend snack. Just a thought.
> 
> The main thing is to stick with it


 

night snacking my problem too aunt bea. i am trying to eat dinner later . that seems to help some. i think it is boredom that makes us do it. if there are no goodies, i will just make some. how bout you?


----------



## Aunt Bea

babetoo said:


> night snacking my problem too aunt bea. i am trying to eat dinner later . that seems to help some. i think it is boredom that makes us do it. if there are no goodies, i will just make some. how bout you?


 

I try to tough it out but, if I get to the point where I need a snack then it is usually a bowl of cereal or a glass of milk and some crackers.  

The house is pretty much empty at this point so the temptation is not too great.  Also I do better at this time of year.  My worst time is from November thru April.  Now that is all behind me, literally


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> I try to tough it out but, if I get to the point where I need a snack then it is usually a bowl of cereal or a glass of milk and some crackers.
> 
> The house is pretty much empty at this point so the temptation is not too great.  Also I do better at this time of year.  My worst time is from November thru April.  Now that is all behind me, literally






and she knows what the word "literally" means.


----------



## Skittle68

As a server, I often have to eat dinner after I get home from work at 9:30-10:00, then I usually go to bed at 11 to stay on the same sleep schedule as my bf, who works days  makes not eating late nearly impossible. I've been trying to just have a salad or something light for dinner, but it gets old after awhile. I'm always hungriest for dinner and it's hard to resist just grabbing a burger or pasta or something from work. I'm down to a size three and would like to stay that way.


----------



## bakingmumof4

Me me me me.  TRYING being the main word here.


----------



## DaveSoMD

I'm down 15 lbs since the beginning of April!  WhoooHoooo!!!


----------



## Pioneer Lady

Jikoni said:


> Kitty, try a cleanse every now and then a detox. I do detox twice a year, it gets rid of stuff that are stuck in your body and have not been flushed out for a while, after that your digestive system picks up and you are fine. I try to cleanse after Christmas and in the spring, sort of like spring cleaning my insides. Right now I am trying to tone up for the summer.




What type of cleanse and detox do you do?  I've heard of warm lemon juice & water in the morning...  Do you have a "recipe"?  LOL!

Thanks for this tip!

I want to get started right away but unlike most I have much more than 10 lbs. I need to drop 50 lbs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

DaveSoMD said:


> I'm down 15 lbs since the beginning of April!  WhoooHoooo!!!




Good Job!  Shrek has now lost about 27 pounds.  He's starting to move around better and be more active.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Pioneer Lady said:


> I want to get started right away but unlike most I have much more than 10 lbs. I need to drop 50 lbs.



I'm going for loosing 60 lbs by next April.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good Job!  Shrek has now lost about 27  pounds.  He's starting to move around better and be more active.



Thanks!  Tell Shrek I said "Great Job and Keep going!! "


----------



## LPBeier

DaveSoMD said:


> I'm down 15 lbs since the beginning of April!  WhoooHoooo!!!





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good Job!  Shrek has now lost about 27 pounds.  He's starting to move around better and be more active.



Dave and Shrek way to go!  That is such inspiration for me!

I have lost 8 pounds since March.  I know that is slower, but considering that my life is a roller coaster right now I am very happy with my progress.  I get to the pool when I can (trying for 3 mornings a week), the gym twice a week and now I have an elliptical trainer (thanks to my best friend) which both DH and I are trying to use a few times a day.  

I am feeling so much better physically and emotionally for getting fit and thinner.  It is so nice not to wear baggy sweats!

This is becoming a lifestyle for us rather than just diet and exercise.  The other benefit is that we are spending quality time together exercising, planning healthy dinners and just feeling good!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Dave and Shrek way to go!  That is such inspiration for me!
> 
> I have lost 8 pounds since March.  I know that is slower, but considering that my life is a roller coaster right now I am very happy with my progress.  I get to the pool when I can (trying for 3 mornings a week), the gym twice a week and now I have an elliptical trainer (thanks to my best friend) which both DH and I are trying to use a few times a day.
> 
> I am feeling so much better physically and emotionally for getting fit and thinner.  It is so nice not to wear baggy sweats!
> 
> This is becoming a lifestyle for us rather than just diet and exercise.  The other benefit is that we are spending quality time together exercising, planning healthy dinners and just feeling good!



Good for you!  I'm going to see if I can go off the med that is causing my weight gain...it's just depressing to work so hard to lose weight, but be unable to because of a medicine.


----------



## DaveSoMD

LPBeier said:


> Dave and Shrek way to go!  That is such inspiration for me!
> 
> I have lost 8 pounds since March.  I know that is slower, but considering that my life is a roller coaster right now I am very happy with my progress.  I get to the pool when I can (trying for 3 mornings a week), the gym twice a week and now I have an elliptical trainer (thanks to my best friend) which both DH and I are trying to use a few times a day.
> 
> I am feeling so much better physically and emotionally for getting fit and thinner.  It is so nice not to wear baggy sweats!
> 
> This is becoming a lifestyle for us rather than just diet and exercise.  The other benefit is that we are spending quality time together exercising, planning healthy dinners and just feeling good!



Congratulations to you too!!!


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

LPBeier said:


> I have lost 8 pounds since March. I know that is slower, but considering that my life is a roller coaster right now I am very happy with my progress.


 
That's great and not that slow at all! It's taken me a year and a half to lose 16lbs and stabalise my weight. (Admittedly that's just increased exercise and a little less eating chocolate as I know it's super slow). So 8lbs in 2 months is brill and with any luck, because you lost it at a reasonable pace, it will stay off too! Good luck, keep at it.

Choc


----------



## mrs.mom

There is something strange that happened to me this week! I will start from the beginning. I started my diet since last February. I was 182 Ibs. I am not complaining of any disease, I am only doing this diet to look fit. I am 32 years old. I was following a diet that I planned for myself. It depends on eating lots of fruits and veggies with a piece of meat, chicken or fish at dinner and very low carbs. I had the same meals over and over day after day until I got super bored. On Thursday I used to dine out and eat anything with no restrictions. I lost 17 Ibs. in about 2 months and remained the same weight for 2 more months until last week. This week I decided to change my breakfast to 1 hard boiled egg with one bran toast instead of 2 bran toast with 1 teaspoon of low fat cream cheese. My lunch and dinner is still the same. Fortunately I lost 4 pounds in one week and I am still loosing more. I feel very happy.


----------



## Dumpandstir

I am down 45 lbs since February.  I lost about 30 lbs right off the bat then plateaued for 3 months.  Now I am hitting it hard again and have lost another 15 since July.  I figured I have about 25 lbs left to get high school skinny again.  

I walk/run 3-3.5 miles every morning then do it again at night after dinner.  Holding calories at 1500 or under and carbs under 100 grams.  I also take a daily vitamin  and 2000 mg of vitamin C to help regulate blood sugar.


----------



## simonbaker

Dumpandstir said:


> I am down 45 lbs since February. I lost about 30 lbs right off the bat then plateaued for 3 months. Now I am hitting it hard again and have lost another 15 since July. I figured I have about 25 lbs left to get high school skinny again.
> 
> I walk/run 3-3.5 miles every morning then do it again at night after dinner. Holding calories at 1500 or under and carbs under 100 grams. I also take a daily vitamin and 2000 mg of vitamin C to help regulate blood sugar.


 Congratulations on your loss!!   I am in the same situation as you. I also lost 30# in a short time. I am now in the plateau stage. It gets discouraging at times & I think what the heck I can just as well it it anyway.  I am getting back into healthy eating but I need to put more concentration on exercise.


----------



## vitauta

depends on how you are defining "trying".


----------



## NotActuallyaHero

I cut out coffee and soda and now drink only green tea and water. 

I started losing weight without changing any of my actual eating habits.

Thing is, I'm fuller quicker. 

I guess all that coffee and soda just stretched me out or something.


----------



## LPBeier

With my Dad taking sick again and being in hospital, convalescent care and needing more of me at home, I have not been able to do much.  I have gained all ten pounds, am sluggish and don't have the muscle tone on my legs and stomach that I worked so hard to get.

It's not Dad's fault, just worked out that way.  Anyway, I am hoping to go back to the pool tomorrow.

And I get a lot of encouragement here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> With my Dad taking sick again and being in hospital, convalescent care and needing more of me at home, I have not been able to do much.  I have gained all ten pounds, am sluggish and don't have the muscle tone on my legs and stomach that I worked so hard to get.
> 
> It's not Dad's fault, just worked out that way.  Anyway, I am hoping to go back to the pool tomorrow.
> 
> And I get a lot of encouragement here.



It's time for some_ you_ time and maybe even some time for that fella you married.


----------



## Aunt Bea

LPBeier said:


> With my Dad taking sick again and being in hospital, convalescent care and needing more of me at home, I have not been able to do much.  I have gained all ten pounds, am sluggish and don't have the muscle tone on my legs and stomach that I worked so hard to get.
> 
> It's not Dad's fault, just worked out that way.  Anyway, I am hoping to go back to the pool tomorrow.
> 
> And I get a lot of encouragement here.



It's definitely a full time job!

It seems like we all spend the first half of our life tearing our bodies apart and the second half trying to glue them back together.

All you can do is hang in there and keep trying!  

One foot in front of the other.


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> With my Dad taking sick again and being in hospital, convalescent care and needing more of me at home, I have not been able to do much. I have gained all ten pounds, am sluggish and don't have the muscle tone on my legs and stomach that I worked so hard to get.
> 
> It's not Dad's fault, just worked out that way. Anyway, I am hoping to go back to the pool tomorrow.
> 
> And I get a lot of encouragement here.


 Tomorrow is a new day for a fresh start.  Sometimes "life" can get in the way of taking care of ourselves.  It just shows what a giving & caring person you are.  Don't give up, you can do this!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's time for some_ you_ time and maybe even some time for that fella you married.


Yep, on both counts!  I have a doctor's appointment in Vancouver Wednesday, actually an assessment meeting at the pain clinic which I have been waiting two years for.  I have informed Dad I have getting a care worker in for his lunch.  I am hoping that leads to him realizing this could/should be a regular thing.  

As for DH, it is his birthday Friday and our 10th anniversary on September 1st (also the 20th anniversary of the day we met for five minutes in the middle of nowhere ).

I have lots of good plans!  The Y is the start of it - me time to the max!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Yep, on both counts!  I have a doctor's appointment in Vancouver Wednesday, actually an assessment meeting at the pain clinic which I have been waiting two years for.  I have informed Dad I have getting a care worker in for his lunch.  I am hoping that leads to him realizing this could/should be a regular thing.
> 
> As for DH, it is his birthday Friday and our 10th anniversary on September 1st (also the 20th anniversary of the day we met for five minutes in the middle of nowhere ).
> 
> I have lots of good plans!  The Y is the start of it - me time to the max!



I just did the math...27 years!! For the Green One and I.

But, a 10th Anniversary is Special!    Anything special planned?


----------



## Icec

Back when I graduated from college I weighed around 150, now I'm up to 170 and wishing I still had the stamina and speed on the tennis court that I used to. Maybe I've just been enjoying all sorts of cookies too much, but around a month ago I decided to cut out all sweets from my diet except for 1 object, whatever it be a day. And so far I've lost 5lbs. Slow, but I think I'm getting there.


----------



## LPBeier

Icec said:


> Back when I graduated from college I weighed around 150, now I'm up to 170 and wishing I still had the stamina and speed on the tennis court that I used to. Maybe I've just been enjoying all sorts of cookies too much, but around a month ago I decided to cut out all sweets from my diet except for 1 object, whatever it be a day. And so far I've lost 5lbs. Slow, but I think I'm getting there.


What a great way to start, and you still allow yourself that "little indulgence".  Don't think of it as being slow.....look at it that you are training your system to not want the sweets long term.


----------



## Fabiabi

For me it's all about portion size and having no control over it. I don't really eat rubbish but I do have an enormous appetite so tend to over eat on the healthy stuff.


----------



## simonbaker

My problem is that I always need something sweet after I eat. I cannot just stop at 1 bite. It's my biggest challenge.  I started a new program at the gym today. It helps to stay accountable.


----------



## Fabiabi

simonbaker said:


> My problem is that I always need something sweet after I eat. I cannot just stop at 1 bite. It's my biggest challenge.  I started a new program at the gym today. It helps to stay accountable.



I have this issue too. I used to have quite an active job and would be on my feet somedays for 12 hours, trouble now is my appetite is the same but i'm not burning more than my intake to am having to think about what I eat.


----------



## simonbaker

I have been exercising 3-4 days a week. I need to get more serious about eating healthier.


----------



## babetoo

i have finally just accepted the facts about my weight. at my age , i can't be very active. the old bones, just won't do it. do use my bike. anyway, just eating what i like, and trying not to eat to much of it. probably not a good idea to do severe diets anyway. that's my excuse, what's yours?


----------



## DeliciaKay76

im cooking more at home and trying to teach my kids eating out is a treat not something that u have to eat everyday.  I let my kids help me with some stuff and they like that because they are very involved.  I lost 125lbs and since they see me smaller they want to be healthy as well.


----------



## chocotuile

I need something sweet at the end of each meal too! Sure, I'd like to lose the "last 5 pounds" but I'd rather eat and be happy! I started a new workout regimen a month and a half ago, more to get myself back in shape. I'll be taking a long trip soon, and would prefer to walk and explore instead of jumping into a cab. My old body couldn't handle walking 30 minutes, let alone the whole day! I feel a lot healthier now, but still eating my sweets!


----------



## CharlieD

I am having really hard time with my weight lately. I've gain probably 10 pounds and I do not feel comfortable carrying it. 

When people say "have an apple to curb your appetite", well if I have an apple my appetite only gets bigger. Think I need help. Or I will be a huge blob in no time.


----------



## CharlieD

DeliciaKay76 said:


> ... I lost 125lbs and since they see me smaller they want to be healthy as well.


Wow, good for you. No, great for you. Tell us more, how did you do it.


----------



## simonbaker

CharlieD said:


> I am having really hard time with my weight lately. I've gain probably 10 pounds and I do not feel comfortable carrying it.
> 
> When people say "have an apple to curb your appetite", well if I have an apple my appetite only gets bigger. Think I need help. Or I will be a huge blob in no time.


 Do not give up!   Start drinking at least 8 glasses of water a day, that helped me get started.  We all will have setbacks.  Start with small steps: walk around the block this afternoon. It's a lifestyle change that will make you feel better.


----------



## CharlieD

Thank you Simon, one of my big problems - not enough sleep. Walking is not going to happen, simply becasue of my schedule. I can check here as much as I want becasue I am on PC all day and nobody knows what is on my second monitor. BUt to leave office is nearly impossible in my 15 minut break. I'll try ther watter thoughj. I am really bad about it. I have to forth (or is it force?) my self to drink.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm doing fine with the water part...but getting up and moving is a problem.  Since I quit smoking, I no longer take breaks that get me outside for a walk.


----------



## PPoppy

DeliciaKay76 said:


> im cooking more at home and trying to teach my kids eating out is a treat not something that u have to eat everyday.  I let my kids help me with some stuff and they like that because they are very involved.  I lost 125lbs and since they see me smaller they want to be healthy as well.



That's great keep going like that 

I've recently helped my dad to lose weight. 
Little by little, I spent a few months in France at their place so I started right away.
First, I was in charge of its meal and of what was in the fridge (no tentations, no eating) I made him what he liked, even pastries, but everything was in small quantities. "Slowcarbs" like pasta or bread at everymeal. I just tried to make him reduce the amount of food he was having. Then he started to lose a lot at first, so he got motivated. 
Little by little I added more vegetables. Sometimes just a salad (big one) for dinner. Always a dessert (to complete his apetite) Now I've left France but he kept going on that same behaviour : Just reducing quantities, and drinking sparkling water (he doesn't like regular one) and he lost almost 70 pounds already. Slowly (because we started in April) but it works.
And he doesn't feel on a diet at all. 
At first he complained " what ! that's ridiculous so few pastas" but after the dessert he wasn't hungry anymore. And if he gets hungry during the day he has 2 things he knows he can eat/have : orange juice, and hard boiled eggs, as a snack.

Having me caring may have helped. But my sister did the same on her own, with a lot of sports and she lost 85pounds already.


----------



## Dawgluver

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Thank you Simon, one of my big problems - not enough sleep. Walking is not going to happen, simply becasue of my schedule. I can check here as much as I want becasue I am on PC all day and nobody knows what is on my second monitor. BUt to leave office is nearly impossible in my 15 minut break. I'll try ther watter thoughj. I am really bad about it. I have to forth (or is it force?) my self to drink.



Can you walk before or after work, Charlie?  Or break it into chunks?  10 minutes here and there.  I try to get in at least 30 minutes a day and also have a recumbent bike/rowing machine for when the weather's bad.  Walking really helps me to keep the pounds from creeping up!


----------



## simonbaker

CharlieD said:


> Thank you Simon, one of my big problems - not enough sleep. Walking is not going to happen, simply becasue of my schedule. I can check here as much as I want becasue I am on PC all day and nobody knows what is on my second monitor. BUt to leave office is nearly impossible in my 15 minut break. I'll try ther watter thoughj. I am really bad about it. I have to forth (or is it force?) my self to drink.


 I do know what you mean. At first it was tough for me to get enough water in too. My biggest thing is I don't drink that much of anything.  But, once I started making myself drink 8 glasses of water it really helps fill me up.Putting a couple of drops of peppermint extract in the water helped me. When it's ice cold peppermint water it goes down pretty well.


----------



## Aunt Bea

CharlieD said:


> I am having really hard time with my weight lately. I've gain probably 10 pounds and I do not feel comfortable carrying it.
> 
> When people say "have an apple to curb your appetite", well if I have an apple my appetite only gets bigger. Think I need help. Or I will be a huge blob in no time.




I use a whole grapefruit as a snack to curb my appetite.  The time it takes me to peel it and then eat it sort of stretches out the process and seems more satisfying than many other types of snack.


----------



## taxlady

I quit smoking 14 July. I knew I would gain some weight. I have already gained 20 lbs and I needed to lose about 10 when I quit.


----------



## chocotuile

I fill 3 mugs with water each morning, the goal being for the mugs to be empty by noon. Repeat for afternoon. Have a glass of water before dinner to curb my appetite, then one right after (so I know not to go overboard on dessert!). Done. 8 glasses.


----------



## kezlehan

taxlady said:


> I quit smoking 14 July. I knew I would gain some weight. I have already gained 20 lbs and I needed to lose about 10 when I quit.



This is unfortunately why I am reluctant to quit smoking. I know that sounds really bad...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I quit smoking in January, I've gained 10 pounds, but only in the last 2 months.  Now I'm back where I started 5 years ago and have 40 pounds to get rid of.


----------



## Timothy

DeliciaKay76 said:


> <...I lost 125lbs and since they see me smaller they want to be healthy as well.


 


PPoppy said:


> I've recently helped my dad to lose weight.
> >...and he lost almost 70 pounds already. <...my sister did the same on her own, with a lot of sports and she lost 85pounds already.


 
DeliciaKay76 and PPoppy, you two are inspirations to all of us! You've accomplished so much with your efforts! 

I'm seriously impressed with both of you!!!!

Congrats, and keep up the fantastic work!


----------



## Aunt Bea

I quit smoking a couple of years ago using Chantix and it worked great for me but, I did gain about 20 pounds.  That came off pretty quickly with diet but now I have been struggling with the ancient fat.  That has been more difficult for me.  Since I developed diabetes the disease and the various medications have made it tougher for me to lose.  I have finally stopped dieting and have begun to eat a diet based on the calories needed for a person of normal size.  My theory is that I will learn how to eat normally and the weight will go on its own.  So far this is working for me.  I am trying to incorporate some exercise into my life and that is the hardest thing for me to maintain on a daily basis.   With winter coming I think I will start walking the mall.   I can use retail therapy to take my mind off of the exercise.  I just need to sprint past the food court.


----------



## Dawgluver

Retail therapy


----------



## vitauta

i hope no one regrets having quit smoking, or goes back to it because of weight gain.  i made at least 20 serious attempts to quit smoking over a 25 year period,--even succeed on two occasions to stop for over a year.  when i quit for good, (i think it's for good) my weight gain didn't taper off and stop like before.  i've been struggling with weight on and off these last 19 years--but age, metabolism and other factors are the causes, not cigarettes.  quitting smoking was the best thing i ever did in my lifetime, for my lifetime, to achieve a healthier body.  nobody knows how much body damage can be reversed by giving up smoking.  i do know that i am grateful every day that i'm no longer a smoker.  every day i also wish i had quit many years sooner....


----------



## vitauta

taxlady said:


> I quit smoking 14 July. I knew I would gain some weight. I have already gained 20 lbs and I needed to lose about 10 when I quit.




quitting cigarettes is a real victory for life, breath and health, taxlady, congratulations!  weight challenges can be tough, but you can tackle them too...


----------



## Dawgluver

You guys are all heroes in my view!  Nasty habit to try and kick.


----------



## CharlieD

I keep telling my doctor that in the last 2 years that I quot smoking I am less healthy than I ever was. I gain total of about 30 pounds, and first 20 i was kind of ok, but last 10 really are hard.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CharlieD said:


> I keep telling my doctor that in the last 2 years that I quot smoking I am less healthy than I ever was. I gain total of about 30 pounds, and first 20 i was kind of ok, but last 10 really are hard.



I feel the same way, Charlie.  I had a heart attack, my nerves are shot, gaining weight and I can no longer control my diabetes with diet.  I truly believe the stress of quitting smoking has adversely effected my health.


----------



## sparrowgrass

Delicia, good for you!!  Wow!!  

I want a round of applause--I am down 60 pounds since this time last year.  My blood sugar was too high, and I have knocked off the grains and sugar.  Sugar, not a problem, but I do miss all those grainy things.


----------



## Aunt Bea

sparrowgrass said:


> Delicia, good for you!!  Wow!!
> 
> I want a round of applause--I am down 60 pounds since this time last year.  My blood sugar was too high, and I have knocked off the grains and sugar.  Sugar, not a problem, but I do miss all those grainy things.




Congratulations that is fantastic!

I am restricting grains also and it is tough but, it works.  

Any tips you have would be appreciated.


----------



## Timothy

Aunt Bea said:


> Congratulations that is fantastic!
> 
> I am restricting grains also and it is tough but, it works.
> 
> Any tips you have would be appreciated.


 
I"ve just recently started eating all the grains I want and I've put on 5 pounds more of me already in two weeks.

Still warm, thick sliced and toasted Homemade bread slathered with butter is my downfall. It's like a dessert to me.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Timothy said:


> I"ve just recently started eating all the grains I want and I've put on 5 pounds more of me already in two weeks.
> 
> Still warm, thick sliced and toasted Homemade bread slathered with butter is my downfall. It's like a dessert to me.




I hear ya!

I live a couple of miles from an old Italian bakery that makes the best bread in the world. 

 Everyone I know always buys an extra loaf to eat in the car on the way home because the aroma of the warm bread makes you crazy.


----------



## Timothy

Aunt Bea said:


> I hear ya!
> 
> I live a couple of miles from an old Italian bakery that makes the best bread in the world.
> 
> Everyone I know always buys an extra loaf to eat in the car on the way home because the aroma of the warm bread makes you crazy.


 
I couldn't agree more, Aunt Bea! I had a bakery directly across the street from me when I lived in Berlin. They made little personal loafs of bread that were perfect for one person! I got one every morning at 4am and had it with breakfast. Yum City!


----------



## vitauta

we had an italian bakery like that at one time.  lord, i miss that wonderful bread to this day, and still daydream about it often...


----------



## taxlady

sparrowgrass said:


> Delicia, good for you!!  Wow!!
> 
> I want a round of applause--I am down 60 pounds since this time last year.  My blood sugar was too high, and I have knocked off the grains and sugar.  Sugar, not a problem, but I do miss all those grainy things.



    Way to go!


----------



## Dawgluver

sparrowgrass said:
			
		

> Delicia, good for you!!  Wow!!
> 
> I want a round of applause--I am down 60 pounds since this time last year.  My blood sugar was too high, and I have knocked off the grains and sugar.  Sugar, not a problem, but I do miss all those grainy things.



Wow, Sparrowgrass, that's a mid-sized child!  Congrats!!!

And congrats to Delicia!!!

Way to go guys!!!


----------



## sparrowgrass

STOP with the warm bread talk, or I will find you and smother you in your sleep!!  

We did a benefit yesterday for 2 kids fighting cancer--I baked 4 loaves of honey oat bread, 3 pumpkin and 2 apple pies.  And didn't have a bite of any of them!!  (We had an auctioneer selling the stuff--the bread brought $8 a loaf and the pies went for about $10 each.  Made me feel good!)

Yes, it is hard, and yes, I do miss my bread and pasta and rice--but I would miss my eyes and my kidneys and my feet more, so I try to think about that.  I have a disease, and I am a major part of the treatment!

I love veggies, and I am a meat eater, so maybe it is easier for me.  I don't restrict most vegetables, and I really don't worry about fat--butter or olive oil on the veggies, nice juicy chicken thighs or pork.  

And, hateful as it is, some exercise every day.  I have a recumbent bike, but I am more likely to spend my exercise time DOING something--working in the garden, vacuuming under the furniture, raking leaves.  Seems more productive, and as long as I am up and around, it counts.


----------



## CWS4322

Congrats Sparrowgrass! That's great. 

I have lost 10 lb this year--a surprise, because I've been the same weight forever and wasn't trying to lose weight. I cut way back on refined sugar, processed foods, and bread. I eat more quinoa, bulgar wheat, and wild rice (well, I always ate wild rice). I rarely eat pasta. I switched from orange juice to home-squeezed veggie juice. EVOO and vinegar, S&P on salads. And, 1 8 oz glass of water with 1 T of vinegar in it 3x/day. I love protein, veggies, and fruit, and focus on that. My treat is to eat cheese. I also take 1/2 of the amount I used to take and leave 2 T (for example, if it is mashed potatoes) and use a luncheon plate instead of a dinner plate.


----------



## jusnikki

I've always been at a good wait until I had my third child. With my first two I lost the weight without even trying. With My third the weight refuse to come off. I started at 145 lbs at the start of my pregnacy and was 200 by the time I had her. Then I gain 10 more pounds after that. I was miserable.... 

Anyway I lost about 65 lbs and that was six years ago. I manage to keep it off until last year when I lost my oldest sister to breast cancer. Then I lost a brother this year to lung cancer. So it's been stressful to say the least. I've gained about 10 pounds back. I know i need to keep my health in check especially since cancer has taken to family members. 

So I am now eating better and trying to lose the weight. You have those people who are always telling you the weight is in the "right places" so I don't need to lose...THat's bull!! No extra weight is good weight. So, I'm gonna try to eat better and exercise.  I'm going to try anyway.....


----------



## Skittle68

Just moved into a house that needs a LOT of deep cleaning before we unpack, so it makes it really hard to cook and eat healthy. Pretty much been living off ramen noodles and pizza for the last week. I'm almost done with the cleaning but then we still have to unpack. Pretty sure I've gained a few pounds already :/ I can't wait to get back to my (mostly) healthy diet. Plus, I bought Halloween candy and didn't get one trick or treator!!!


----------



## jusnikki

Skittle68 said:


> Just moved into a house that needs a LOT of deep cleaning before we unpack, so it makes it really hard to cook and eat healthy. Pretty much been living off ramen noodles and pizza for the last week. I'm almost done with the cleaning but then we still have to unpack. Pretty sure I've gained a few pounds already :/ I can't wait to get back to my (mostly) healthy diet. Plus, I bought Halloween candy and didn't get one trick or treator!!!


 

That's why I didn't get any halloween candy this year. Last year we didn't have any trick or treaters and all that candy was left for me to finish off, lol. This year we had no trick or treaters and no candy for me to eat...


----------



## vitauta

most years, after the thanksgiving/christmas/new years' holidays, if i've gained less than five pounds, i feel i've done alright.  i accept it, with a vague plan for getting back into shape come the new year.  

i have a new plan for this holiday season.  my goal is to lose 1-3 pounds by 2012.  my back-up plan (simply must have one) is to hold fast--zero tolerance for a single ounce of weight gain.  turkey day will be here in less than a week.  i am confident i can meet my goal and still enjoy the special holiday goodies along the way....


----------



## powerplantop

I have started to really watch what I eat. If I want something I will eat some but I no longer stuff myself. I do eat a lot more real food and mostly stay away from fast and processed foods. Its hard since I travel for work but the results are worth it. 

Now it is harder to drop the pounds but the fat is still coming off.

Before I my pants waist size was 38 now I wear 34's and they are loose. 

Me March 2010 in Pakistan @ 265lbs.






Me about two weeks ago in Cali, Colombia @ 200lbs.


----------



## taxlady

Wow powerplantop, I'm impressed.

Look at the difference in your face! Now we can see that you are handsome and not just cute


----------



## powerplantop

taxlady said:


> Wow powerplantop, I'm impressed.
> 
> Look at the difference in your face! Now we can see that you are handsome and not just cute



Thanks, the best part is I don't really feel like I am on a diet. I just make different choices.


----------



## vitauta

powerplantop said:


> Thanks, the best part is I don't really feel like I am on a diet. I just make different choices.




and now you are a Healthier hottie, pp!!  good on you!


----------



## powerplantop

vitauta said:


> and now you are a Healthier hottie, pp!!  good on you!



Thanks! I feel better and sleep better.


----------



## Rocklobster

powerplantop said:


> Thanks! I feel better and sleep better.


I'm diggin't the GQ pose in the last shot! Lookin' good, man!

It's that time of year for me also. I am on a mission to lose 10 lbs. Not so much the weight, but getting myself firmer. I really let things go in the second half of this year.


----------



## taxlady

I really have to do something about the weight. I wanted to lose about 10 lbs and then I quit smoking in July. I gained over 25 pounds.  

Maybe I'll do low carb in the new year. I gained weight the last time I quit and I lost 50 lbs with the Atkins diet. It took over a year, but that's okay, it took five years to gain back the 10 lbs that were excess prior to quitting this time.

DH wants to try a diet with low glycemic load.


----------



## bakechef

powerplantop said:
			
		

> I have started to really watch what I eat. If I want something I will eat some but I no longer stuff myself. I do eat a lot more real food and mostly stay away from fast and processed foods. Its hard since I travel for work but the results are worth it.
> 
> Now it is harder to drop the pounds but the fat is still coming off.
> 
> Before I my pants waist size was 38 now I wear 34's and they are loose.
> 
> Me March 2010 in Pakistan @ 265lbs.
> 
> Me about two weeks ago in Cali, Colombia @ 200lbs.


Congrats!  

I too have taken on a similar way of eating, more natural, less processed, and I have found that losing the weight and keeping it off has been pretty easy.  I just need to get a bit more focused and get rid of the last 20.  I have found maintaining the 70 LB. weight loss pretty easy just by putting better quality foods in and keeping portions reasonable.


----------



## Salvy

taxlady said:


> I really have to do something about the weight. I wanted to lose about 10 lbs and then I quit smoking in July. I gained over 25 pounds.
> 
> Maybe I'll do low carb in the new year. I gained weight the last time I quit and I lost 50 lbs with the Atkins diet. It took over a year, but that's okay, it took five years to gain back the 10 lbs that were excess prior to quitting this time.
> 
> DH wants to try a diet with low glycemic load.


I feel your pain. Quit smoking 6/7/11, and as of last week checkup, gained 40 lbs. Plus I retired 10/10, and thats not helping. The MD told me to quit smoking, but he didnt say to quit eating. Sal.


----------



## taxlady

Salvy said:


> I feel your pain. Quit smoking 6/7/11, and as of last week checkup, gained 40 lbs. Plus I retired 10/10, and thats not helping. The MD told me to quit smoking, but he didnt say to quit eating. Sal.



Before I quit, my doctor said not to worry about the weight gain with the quitting smoking. I could deal with that later.


----------



## Salvy

taxlady said:


> Before I quit, my doctor said not to worry about the weight gain with the quitting smoking. I could deal with that later.


 Kinda what my MD  said. 20-25 lbs would be normal, but 40 lbs? Sal.


----------



## Aunt Bea

For me this is a constant battle!

I have been focusing on eating the calories for what should be my normal weight.

Only eating small amounts of carbs that have, for me, a high *WOW* factor.

Eating only until I am not hungry instead of until I am full.

Walking daily for exercise.  I set the timer on my phone for 15 minutes and see how far I can get then head home when it rings.

I am losing slowly and am very pleased that so far this eating season I am still losing.

It gets boring and tedious but, for me it is better than the very strict diets I went on when I was younger.  I still am annoyed that I have gotten to the point in my life where I can finally afford to buy a decent automobile and most any food but now I have to walk and restrict my eating.  Life does not seem fair!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've lost 20 pounds in the last two months.  Shrek has lost about 40 pounds since July.  We have cut portions and restricted sugars.  It's working well for us.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've lost 20 pounds in the last two months.  Shrek has lost about 40 pounds since July.  We have cut portions and restricted sugars.  It's working well for us.



How's the quit smoking going? When was it you quit?


----------



## Andy M.

I'm in the "should be losing weight" category.  I've dieted successfully more than once including losing 43 pounds after a heart attack almost 9 years ago.  My Dr. pushes me and threatens that diabetes is around the corner.   

I just can't get motivated to make the effort.  Food just tastes too good.  I have never been a regular exerciser.  Any exercise I do is related to dieting.  I even have an exercise machine I bought so I would have no excuse for not exercising.  I know exactly where it is too.  

I see this as an addiction.  I'm addicted to eating.  Some laugh when I say this but I'm convinced it's as much of an addiction as smoking or illegal drugs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> How's the quit smoking going? When was it you quit?



1/8/10...first heart attack 1/9/10.   I'm doing well, don't even think about cigarettes.  Chocolate on the other hand...  I got up to 183 from 173 in about 2 months when I went off the Chantix.  My yesterday weigh-in...162.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I'm in the "should be losing weight" category.  I've dieted successfully more than once including losing 43 pounds after a heart attack almost 9 years ago.  My Dr. pushes me and threatens that diabetes is around the corner.
> 
> I just can't get motivated to make the effort.  Food just tastes too good.  I have never been a regular exerciser.  Any exercise I do is related to dieting.  I even have an exercise machine I bought so I would have no excuse for not exercising.  I know exactly where it is too.
> 
> I see this as an addiction.  I'm addicted to eating.  Some laugh when I say this but I'm convinced it's as much of an addiction as smoking or illegal drugs.



Most of our food "addictions" are started when we are babies.  Depends on what our mothers gave us when we were little.  They are finding in some studies that babies fed with a low salt solution in water have a preference for salty foods when they are toddler age.  The studies are still in their infancy (pun intended) but are showing promise in dictating sweet or salt preferences.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Andy M. said:


> I'm in the "should be losing weight" category.  I've dieted successfully more than once including losing 43 pounds after a heart attack almost 9 years ago.  My Dr. pushes me and threatens that diabetes is around the corner.
> 
> I just can't get motivated to make the effort.  Food just tastes too good.  I have never been a regular exerciser.  Any exercise I do is related to dieting.  I even have an exercise machine I bought so I would have no excuse for not exercising.  I know exactly where it is too.
> 
> I see this as an addiction.  I'm addicted to eating.  Some laugh when I say this but I'm convinced it's as much of an addiction as smoking or illegal drugs.



Maybe you should think about driving your grandson to the prom!  

It seems that in order to be successful we all need a reason outside of ourselves.


----------



## CWS4322

I don't try to lose weight--I just try not to gain weight. I have a pair of jeans from 1987. If they still fit, I'm okay. Otherwise, no pasta, bread, alcohol, or ice cream for a week. I don't own a scale--I own a pair of jeans that tell me if I'm gaining weight.


----------



## Salvy

CWS4322 said:


> I don't try to lose weight--I just try not to gain weight. I have a pair of jeans from 1987. If they still fit, I'm okay. Otherwise, no pasta, bread, alcohol, or ice cream for a week. I don't own a scale--I own a pair of jeans that tell me if I'm gaining weight.


 You forgot no life.Sal.


----------



## CWS4322

Salvy said:


> You forgot no life.Sal.


What do you mean? I eat very well--including FRESH eggs several times / week. I just don't eat a lot of carbs or processed foods. I cook with butter, whole milk, cream. I juice my own fruit juices. I don't eat snacks--except for pretzels or popcorn once in awhile. I don't eat sweets (don't really like sweets since I cut sugar from my diet more or less). I also make my own bread, but don't make bread that often. I probably eat more protein than anything. I love protein--eggs, roast beef, and steak. I also don't eat out--can't afford to do so. Everything in moderation.


----------



## babetoo

spent about 2 hours on line today. ordered my groceries for jan. lots of healthy veggies, and fish, chicken. no sugar jam, lots of fruits, fresh and juice. getting set for the big start diet on the third. i have to do this this time. i have no energy, forty extra pounds wears me out, just carrying it around.


----------



## CWS4322

babetoo said:


> spent about 2 hours on line today. ordered my groceries for jan. lots of healthy veggies, and fish, chicken. no sugar jam, lots of fruits, fresh and juice. getting set for the big start diet on the third. i have to do this this time. i have no energy, forty extra pounds wears me out, just carrying it around.


Good luck! And, I've heard that turning on the radio and dancing helps--haven't tried it, the local radio stations are talk shows, but it makes sense.


----------



## babetoo

CWS4322 said:


> Good luck! And, I've heard that turning on the radio and dancing helps--haven't tried it, the local radio stations are talk shows, but it makes sense.
> 
> thank you for the luck. i have a recumbent bike. just have to get back on it.


----------



## CWS4322

babetoo said:


> CWS4322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck! And, I've heard that turning on the radio and dancing helps--haven't tried it, the local radio stations are talk shows, but it makes sense.
> 
> thank you for the luck. i have a recumbent bike. just have to get back on it.
> 
> 
> 
> You go, girl. One of the machines my mom used at PT in August/September while I was there was a recumbent bike. She's now able to walk 1/4 mile/day thanks to the strength building exercises. These were paid for by MediCare because they were ordered by her doctor. For her, it was fun. Maybe your doctor could order you to go to PT for a bit to help?
Click to expand...


----------



## babetoo

after my last stay in the hospital for falling, i was sent to p.t. they had one there . it really helped. i quit doing at home as i got heavier. worst time to quit, wasn't it. my legs are fine as far as the muscles go. just no endurance. so here i go again.


----------



## CWS4322

babetoo said:


> after my last stay in the hospital for falling, i was sent to p.t. they had one there . it really helped. i quit doing at home as i got heavier. worst time to quit, wasn't it. my legs are fine as far as the muscles go. just no endurance. so here i go again.


 Good luck with the PT!


----------



## babetoo

got a week's head start on my new years diet. have lost six pounds already. i am full of veggies, fruit, lots of good salads and lean meat. counting calories.


----------



## simonbaker

babetoo said:


> got a week's head start on my new years diet. have lost six pounds already. i am full of veggies, fruit, lots of good salads and lean meat. counting calories.


 Good for you!  You are an inspiration. I need to get going in that direction too.


----------



## taxlady

Today I had celery sticks with homemade hummus. It's a start.


----------



## Girl49

*Keep UP Good Work*

Powerplantop: Good work! I, too, am trying to stay trimmer and have had success. I'll turn 50 in July and want to have plenty of energy and be lean and mean. 

Dieting never works for me; it has a psychological boomerang effect. Instead, I eat mostly healthy but let myself indulge in small amounts of fatty or sweet things (especially at holidays). I exercise almost daily and avoid most fast and processed foods. 

Not sure if anyone reads _Cooking Light_ or _Eating Well_, but I've found a lot of very tasty recipes in them. Portion control is my biggest problem o


----------



## Dawgluver

powerplantop said:
			
		

> I have started to really watch what I eat. If I want something I will eat some but I no longer stuff myself. I do eat a lot more real food and mostly stay away from fast and processed foods. Its hard since I travel for work but the results are worth it.
> 
> Now it is harder to drop the pounds but the fat is still coming off.
> 
> Before I my pants waist size was 38 now I wear 34's and they are loose.
> 
> Me March 2010 in Pakistan @ 265lbs.
> 
> Me about two weeks ago in Cali, Colombia @ 200lbs.



Way to go, PPT!


----------



## vitauta

taxlady said:


> Today I had celery sticks with homemade hummus. It's a start.




there are a few fine brands of hummus that i like and buy when they are on sale.  the flavors i like are usually a combination of garlic, scallions and roasted red peppers.  i'm wondering, taxilady, is making your own hummus worth all the work involved?  and is homemade hummus significantly better tasting than store bought varieties?


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> there are a few fine brands of hummus that i like and buy when they are on sale.  the flavors i like are usually a combination of garlic, scallions and roasted red peppers.  i'm wondering, taxilady, is making your own hummus worth all the work involved?  and is homemade hummus significantly better tasting than store bought varieties?



If you use canned chick peas and a food processor, it really isn't a lot of effort. I think my homemade hummus is tastier than restaurant stuff. I have never bought ready made hummus. I use the recipe from _Joy of Cooking_. The black olives really kick it up a notch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We did our first weigh-in today for the facility Biggest Loser Contest.  The person who loses the highest percentage of body weight will get the entry fees ($20 per entrant).  Unfortunately I just got finished losing 18 pounds...I',m now down to the tough weight.  But I plan on losing 30 pounds over the next 12 weeks.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> We did our first weigh-in today for the facility Biggest Loser Contest.  The person who loses the highest percentage of body weight will get the entry fees ($20 per entrant).  Unfortunately I just got finished losing 18 pounds...I',m now down to the tough weight.  But I plan on losing 30 pounds over the next 12 weeks.



18 pounds!  :yay:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> 18 pounds!  :yay:



Yeah, but it doesn't count for Biggest loser at work...


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, but it doesn't count for Biggest loser at work...




i know, right?  but keep your eye on the REAL prize, pf!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> i know, right?  but keep your eye on the REAL prize, pf!



Yeah, $400 if 20 people sign up like they did last year!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Yeah, $400 if 20 people sign up like they did last year!



Think of it as having given birth to quadruplets, and a whole lot cheaper!  Congrats!


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 1/8/10...first heart attack 1/9/10.   I'm doing well, don't even think about cigarettes.  Chocolate on the other hand...  I got up to 183 from 173 in about 2 months when I went off the Chantix.  My yesterday weigh-in...162.



You are doing great, PF.  My personal mentor!    I'm even considering a bicycle!



Dawgluver said:


> Think of it as having given birth to quadruplets, and a whole lot cheaper!  Congrats!



  And here I was counting each quarter pound as a stick of butter (fat) pulled from the body.  Your image is very motivating.  LOL


----------



## babetoo

seven count em seven pounds since end of dec. i am pleased and it makes staying on course easier.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yea!!! Babe!!!

Another 2 pounds for me.


----------



## Aunt Bea

babetoo said:


> seven count em seven pounds since end of dec. i am pleased and it makes staying on course easier.




Congratulations babe!


----------



## babetoo

thanks aunt bea, blew diet last night with cookies. i keep for great grandchildren. will have to buy them snacks that i don't like. gummy bears comes to mind


----------



## Skittle68

babetoo said:
			
		

> thanks aunt bea, blew diet last night with cookies. i keep for great grandchildren. will have to buy them snacks that i don't like. gummy bears comes to mind



Candy corn lol. Or use fruit as snack for them, and cookies/candy as a rare treat. That's what my grandma did. When I eat grapefruit (with no sugar added) I still moan and groan with how good it is. My parents didn't buy it, so I only got it at grandma's. I have to deal with my skinny bf's pop and cookies around the house. He had a batch of cookie dough in the fridge for a week and I didn't eat any of it!! And I only ate 3 of the cookies he made. Now that took some will power. 

I did drink two glasses of pepsi yesterday tho :/ I'm at the heavier side of my normal weight fluctuation right now so I'm trying to be good until my pants aren't so tight.


----------



## Aunt Bea

babetoo said:


> thanks aunt bea, blew diet last night with cookies. i keep for great grandchildren. will have to buy them snacks that i don't like. gummy bears comes to mind




I also have to buy things that don't tempt me.  One thing that works for me is the refrigerated cookie dough.  I am not tempted to run out and bake them when I need a fix but, I can bake them up on short notice if I need a treat for a small visitor. 

Keep at it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Merlot

What about the weight watchers fudge bars? I think they are pretty good


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Merlot said:


> What about the weight watchers fudge bars? I think they are pretty good



What sweetener do they use?


----------



## babetoo

i am really having a tough time, trying not to eat in the evening. anyone have something that works for them. i think part of it is meds. i take at night. have to take so need to overcome that somehow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> i am really having a tough time, trying not to eat in the evening. anyone have something that works for them. i think part of it is meds. i take at night. have to take so need to overcome that somehow.



That's when I eat 2 tablespoons of peanut or almond butter on rye crackers.


----------



## Al Pine

babetoo said:


> i am really having a tough time, trying not to eat in the evening. anyone have something that works for them. i think part of it is meds. i take at night. have to take so need to overcome that somehow.



Don't be mean to yourself, I think you're setting yourself up to fail.
It's OK to eat, just find something that works for you....have a couple
of Dill pickle spears, they're only a few calories, or have some Yogurt,
Dannan "Light & Fit" is low calorie, have some Granola, homemade is best.

I use "Rolled Oats" in almost everything, I add them to soup, stew, on
my sandwich, in Tuna fish, mix the oats in with ground beef, with eggs;
almost everything....they don't change the taste of anything, they help
 to fill you up, they add whole grain to your diet and help you feel
more full.

Have some Bananas, Oranges, Apples, Carrots, Celery, and whatever
else you like, so when you get hungry, you can eat them instead of
chip, cookies and candy. Just a little bit of peanut butter on a  stalk
of celery can be filling. If you don't like the long fibers on the celery,
use a peeler to peel the bottom of the celery stalk off to get rid
of them.


----------



## vitauta

here's my favorite way to cut calories, and in a most pleasurable way, too:  i stroll and scroll the member's food photo gallery, devouring the deliciously pictured meals there with an active imagination.  i do this most frequently in the early mornings and late evenings when my appetite just won't let me be....fantasy foods can offer a short-term fix for a calorie conscious foodie....


----------



## Aunt Bea

I am a night eater and I need to plan for my fourth meal in my calorie allowance.

 I do the peanut butter, crackers and small glass of skim milk or a banana/skim milk and ice cube milkshake buzzed up in the blender. 

I agree with Al, don't be mean to yourself, keep experimenting!


----------



## babetoo

the diet is going well. i have lost ten pounds in five weeks. counting calories seems to work. i know i am eating better. at least twenty more pounds to go. i just keep telling myself that i can do it. how is everyone else doing on their quest to shed the fat??


----------



## Rocklobster

babetoo said:


> the diet is going well. i have lost ten pounds in five weeks. counting calories seems to work. i know i am eating better. at least twenty more pounds to go. i just keep telling myself that i can do it. ?


----------



## Aunt Bea

I am feeling better and losing slowly, I have a long, long way to go.  The biggest problem I have is the new energy and need for less sleep.  I hate it!  I really enjoyed my long naps and full nights sleep.  I need to come up with a new routine to use this extra time.  

I really enjoy reading all of the progress reports and little tips.   They help inspire me and keep things fresh! 

Now about that exercise...............


----------



## taxlady

babetoo said:


> the diet is going well. i have lost ten pounds in five weeks. counting calories seems to work. i know i am eating better. at least twenty more pounds to go. i just keep telling myself that i can do it. how is everyone else doing on their quest to shed the fat??



w00t!

Way to go Babe.

They say that losing 2 pounds per week is optimal.


----------



## Addie

Thirty five years ago I had gastro surgery. They severed all the nerves to my stomach. As a result, I can go days without eating. I never get hunger pains, and looking at food doesn't bother me. You would think I have the perfect situation to lose weigh. I have diabetes, so I have to eat. Unfortunately, if it has fat, I want it. This past week because I haven't been eating due to my cold, I have lost seven pounds. Now if only I can keep them off. I will pick at supper tonight. Probably eat only the carrots. At least it is something.


----------



## simonbaker

I was doing well for awhile with eating right & exercising. I had lost about 30#. Then, after Thanksgiving I just quit eating right & there is just no time to exercise.  I do know what I need to do....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm stalled on weight loss, but my clothes are getting bigger...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm stalled on weight loss, but my clothes are getting bigger...


 
You haave reached a plateau. Quite normal when dieting. Your body is taking the time to adjust to your weight loss. You will start losing again soon.


----------



## powerplantop

babetoo said:


> the diet is going well. i have lost ten pounds in five weeks. counting calories seems to work. i know i am eating better. at least twenty more pounds to go. i just keep telling myself that i can do it. how is everyone else doing on their quest to shed the fat??



2 pounds a week is really good. 

I am kind of stuck at the moment but I am so close to my goal that I am not worried. I am still losing fat just not weight which is the real goal anyway. If I lose this last bit of belly fat then there would be no reason to lose any more. I will just have to see what happens. I did not put it on over night so it may take a while to take it all off.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> You haave reached a plateau. Quite normal when dieting. Your body is taking the time to adjust to your weight loss. You will start losing again soon.



Actually, I'm gaining muscle which weighs more than fat, still burning the fat.  I'm not worried.  If I wasn't losing inches I would be plateaued.


----------



## babetoo

Aunt Bea said:


> I am feeling better and losing slowly, I have a long, long way to go. The biggest problem I have is the new energy and need for less sleep. I hate it! I really enjoyed my long naps and full nights sleep. I need to come up with a new routine to use this extra time.
> 
> I really enjoy reading all of the progress reports and little tips. They help inspire me and keep things fresh!
> 
> Now about that exercise...............


 
aunt bea, no exercising going on here. keep trying to get back on my bike . so far not doing so well on it. i have more energy too and i like that part. my night sleeping is messed up though. not sure why. ah well, we can only try!


----------



## ShannonCorinna

The most important part of losing weight is to not beat yourself up, ever! We've lost almost 200 pounds as a middle aged couple and it's taken time and persistence, but as we've cut out almost all processed foods from our diet and are now eating mostly real food that we cook at home, we feel better than we can believe.


----------



## Aunt Bea

ShannonCorinna said:


> The most important part of losing weight is to not beat yourself up, ever! We've lost almost 200 pounds as a middle aged couple and it's taken time and persistence, but as we've cut out almost all processed foods from our diet and are now eating mostly real food that we cook at home, we feel better than we can believe.



Congratulations that is a fantastic team effort!

What are the basics of your plan/routine?


----------



## Addie

Since I have been sick with this cold I have lost ten pounds. I have only eaten two bowls of chicken soup. I have absolutely no appetite and am not hungry. This is not good for a diabetic. My son bought me a package of striped shortbread cookies. And they sit unopened. These are my very favorite cookies. I am drinking plenty of fluids. And that is my only intake. I think next Thursday I am going in to see the doctor. It is time for my six month checkup. I don't want to lose too much weight. I would have to buy all new clothes. 

I am feeling much better and am putting around the house. Right now I am doing laundry. Have the kitchen half cleaned. Did the bathroom earlier. So I should have my appetite back.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Since I have been sick with this cold I have lost ten pounds. I have only eaten two bowls of chicken soup. I have absolutely no appetite and am not hungry. This is not good for a diabetic. My son bought me a package of striped shortbread cookies. And they sit unopened. These are my very favorite cookies. I am drinking plenty of fluids. And that is my only intake. I think next Thursday I am going in to see the doctor. It is time for my six month checkup. I don't want to lose too much weight. I would have to buy all new clothes.
> 
> I am feeling much better and am putting around the house. Right now I am doing laundry. Have the kitchen half cleaned. Did the bathroom earlier. So I should have my appetite back.



Eat!!!   It's tough for me to do the nursey thing from so far away!!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Eat!!! It's tough for me to do the nursey thing from so far away!!!


 
My daughter is taking me out to lunch for pizza. I will have to eat or she will get suspicious. I will have a Pepsi with it. She asked me if I wanted an eggplant parm. No, I feel like pizza. It has been a long time since I had any. I will try to get something down. This being Saturday and your day off, I don't want you to have to do the nursey thing. After we eat, we are both going to get our hair cut. She knew I had a cold, but not how bad it was or how sick I was with it.


----------



## Rocklobster

ShannonCorinna said:


> The most important part of losing weight is to not beat yourself up, ever!.



Hmm, I would have thought beating yourself up would burn a lot of calories, with all of that punching and rolling around.. (sorry for the groaner)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> My daughter is taking me out to lunch for pizza. I will have to eat or she will get suspicious. I will have a Pepsi with it. She asked me if I wanted an eggplant parm. No, I feel like pizza. It has been a long time since I had any. I will try to get something down. This being Saturday and your day off, I don't want you to have to do the nursey thing. After we eat, we are both going to get our hair cut. She knew I had a cold, but not how bad it was or how sick I was with it.



Good...I can head back to my vegetative state and off "High Alert."


----------



## DebLynn

I too am slimming. (Though you'd never know based on my Superbowl menu.) taking a day off tomorrow, but I will go to the gym and get my run in. I am 3 pounds into a 25 pound weigh loss goal. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## vitauta

DebLynn said:


> I too am slimming. (Though you'd never know based on my Superbowl menu.) taking a day off tomorrow, but I will go to the gym and get my run in. I am 3 pounds into a 25 pound weigh loss goal.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!




way to go, deb!  i like your super bowl pardon clause....


----------



## taxlady

I'm doing the low carb thing to try to lose the 30 pounds I gained since July, when I quit smoking (and another 10 that were excess in July). I have had very good success with low carb in the past and it doesn't adversely affect my cholesterol levels.

However, it's much harder when trying to keep sodium levels reasonable.

PrincessFiona, you soaked olives in plain water to leach out the salt. How many soakings? How long? How much of the salt do you think you got out?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I'm doing the low carb thing to try to lose the 30 pounds I gained since July, when I quit smoking (and another 10 that were excess in July). I have had very good success with low carb in the past and it doesn't adversely affect my cholesterol levels.
> 
> However, it's much harder when trying to keep sodium levels reasonable.
> 
> PrincessFiona, you soaked olives in plain water to leach out the salt. How many soakings? How long? How much of the salt do you think you got out?



I soaked them in filtered water, changed the water each day, until the soak of the day yielded clear water, no color.  It was three days and I reduced the salt level considerably, probably about 75%.  Then you can taste the olive, not the salt.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I soaked them in filtered water, changed the water each day, until the soak of the day yielded clear water, no color.  It was three days and I reduced the salt level considerably, probably about 75%.  Then you can taste the olive, not the salt.



Thank you. Gonna go soak some olives.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good...I can head back to my vegetative state and off "High Alert."


 
I had three slices of a small pizza and a half Pepsi. But I left the crust. I hope you are feeling better. It is lousy when you don't feel better and don't know the reason.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I had three slices of a small pizza and a half Pepsi. But I left the crust. I hope you are feeling better. It is lousy when you don't feel better and don't know the reason.



I have actually pinned it down, intolerance to one of my medications.  They had me on 2 Cholesterol medications, I stopped one about 4 days ago and I feel great!  Also, my sodium levels were dropping, another thing that can mess you up.  Blood sugars have been fine, 95-105.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have actually pinned it down, intolerance to one of my medications. They had me on 2 Cholesterol medications, I stopped one about 4 days ago and I feel great! Also, my sodium levels were dropping, another thing that can mess you up. Blood sugars have been fine, 95-105.


 
I was living in Texas when I ws pregnant with my fifth child. The third trimester was during the hottest summer months. I was concerned about taking in too much salt. The doctor told me that I needed salt. There are chemicals in salt that the body needs. Glad you are feeling better. I had my cholesterol cut back also. Sometimes I think the doctors overdose the patient.


----------



## babetoo

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have actually pinned it down, intolerance to one of my medications. They had me on 2 Cholesterol medications, I stopped one about 4 days ago and I feel great! Also, my sodium levels were dropping, another thing that can mess you up. Blood sugars have been fine, 95-105.


 
see i told you those cholesterol meds. were bad. keep an eye on the one you are taking. any muscle aches, stop taking and see the doctor. glad you are feeling better. the muscle deterioration takes awhile.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> see i told you those cholesterol meds. were bad. keep an eye on the one you are taking. any muscle aches, stop taking and see the doctor. glad you are feeling better. the muscle deterioration takes awhile.



No muscle problems, but that icky stomach feeling is gone.  I think I outgrew two meds, I'm seeing the PA on Monday.


----------



## DebLynn

Well, I'm down 3.8 pounds for the first three weeks. It's slow progress but at least the needle on the scale is going in the right direction.


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> Thank you. Gonna go soak some olives.



PF, I'm guessing you weren't soaking kalamata olives? Finally, today, they taste like they aren't too salty. I can see from this thread that I started soaking them on 4 Feb.

I think it's that shiny skin that repels the water.

I'm going to try some of the green ones with pimentos next. They should be easier.


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> PF, I'm guessing you weren't soaking kalamata olives? Finally, today, they taste like they aren't too salty. I can see from this thread that I started soaking them on 4 Feb.
> 
> I think it's that shiny skin that repels the water.
> 
> I'm going to try some of the green ones with pimentos next. They should be easier.



Try soaking the green ones in Gin!


----------



## simonbaker

DebLynn said:


> Well, I'm down 3.8 pounds for the first three weeks. It's slow progress but at least the needle on the scale is going in the right direction.


 Good for you!  It's a start.  Good inspiration for me to get started, again.


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> Try soaking the green ones in Gin!



Sounds like a good idea, once I get rid of the salt.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> PF, I'm guessing you weren't soaking kalamata olives? Finally, today, they taste like they aren't too salty. I can see from this thread that I started soaking them on 4 Feb.
> 
> I think it's that shiny skin that repels the water.
> 
> I'm going to try some of the green ones with pimentos next. They should be easier.



No, I just soaked a can of black olives, Black Pearls.  I don't soak my Kalamatas, I just wait until I can have a salt free day and then pig out.


----------



## babetoo

i have lost ten pounds but am stuck there. hate when that happens. makes it hard to stay with it. i am though, just wish it could be quicker.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No, I just soaked a can of black olives, Black Pearls.  I don't soak my Kalamatas, I just wait until I can have a salt free day and then pig out.



I won't be doing any free salt days for a while. That blood pressure that shot up to 180 is going down. I measured it Friday and it was 143. Not eating so much salt seems to be doing the trick.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I won't be doing any free salt days for a while. That blood pressure that shot up to 180 is going down. I measured it Friday and it was 143. Not eating so much salt seems to be doing the trick.



I am intesnly sensitive to salt, it shows up in my blood pressure, every time.  But, if I can cut out salt in all of my food for a day, I can enjoy the kalamatas for a snack.  I didn't mean that for one day I would just kick my low salt diet to the curb...I will do that for carbs, but not for salt.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am intesnly sensitive to salt, it shows up in my blood pressure, every time.  But, if I can cut out salt in all of my food for a day, I can enjoy the kalamatas for a snack.  I didn't mean that for one day I would just kick my low salt diet to the curb...I will do that for carbs, but not for salt.



That makes better sense.


----------



## Addie

babetoo said:


> i have lost ten pounds but am stuck there. hate when that happens. makes it hard to stay with it. i am though, just wish it could be quicker.


 
Be patient Little Grasshopper!


----------



## babetoo

pigged out last night. hate it when i do that. hopefully no weight gain.


----------



## Merlot

babetoo said:


> pigged out last night. hate it when i do that. hopefully no weight gain.


 
You are doing great so far and one day of cheating.. meh it happens.. keep up the great work!!


----------



## babetoo

Merlot said:


> You are doing great so far and one day of cheating.. meh it happens.. keep up the great work!!


 
thank you, that makes me feel better. i didn't eat one bite of frosting when the kids were decorating valentine cookies.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had grapes, cheddar and stewed chicken for dinner tonight.  I have a weigh in tomorrow for our facility Weight Loss Survivor game.  So far my weight has stayed steady, even with exercise.  But, when I put on clothes (size 16 pants) they are difficult to keep up...so I know I am losing inches.


----------



## simonbaker

I got back on the elliptical this morning for the first time in 3 months.  It was only for 10 minutes but will get more time in after work.


----------



## Addie

babetoo said:


> thank you, that makes me feel better. i didn't eat one bite of frosting when the kids were decorating valentine cookies.


\

Good for you. Keep up the good work. I do all the baking for my whole family. Come holiday time, my home smellls like a bakery. But like you, I never even lick one finger or even take a smidgen of taste. Don't be so hard on yourself. Take those small snacks between meals. A fresh piece of fruit, a couple of pretzels, etc. And when you know you are going to be baking, make sure you have that snack before you even start to gather your ingredients. You will be less likely to take a tiny taste. Good luck. And we are all behind you.


----------



## DebLynn

So far so good. I'm down a total of 5.5 pounds in 4 weeks- 19.5 pounds more to go! Hoping to reach my goal weight in June. Its frustrating because I was at my goal weight last June, then in July, our family moved, we started new jobs, kids started new schools, I was out of my normal exercise routine and with schedules crazy, there was a lot of take out dinners. I gained 25 pounds in 7 months! Now that things have settled and we've gotten into a routine, I'm back to running and the gym and can focus again. I just want to get back to where I was a year ago. 

I've been getting more accustomed to smaller portions. I haven't cut out any foods at all, when I want something fattening, I've just been eating a small amount of it. I give myself 1 cheat meal a week, its usually Saturday's when we eat out. Knowing that I can have what I want in that meal helps to keep me sane the rest of the week. At first 1500 calories a day seemed like so little, but now it seems like a pretty normal amount. The key is not letting myself get too hungry- I have found that I have to keep a snack with me all the time. In my desk at work, I have an orange, some v-8 cans, popcorn, etc. to have just in case I feel hungry. If I let myself get too hungry, I always overeat at the next meal. 

I'm going to start training for a 10K next week. I've been pretty consistent at running 2-3 miles 3 days a week until now. So, I'd like to add mileage and do a 10K in June as a goal to work toward. 

Hope everyone else is hanging in there.


----------



## simonbaker

DebLynn said:


> So far so good. I'm down a total of 5.5 pounds in 4 weeks- 19.5 pounds more to go! Hoping to reach my goal weight in June. Its frustrating because I was at my goal weight last June, then in July, our family moved, we started new jobs, kids started new schools, I was out of my normal exercise routine and with schedules crazy, there was a lot of take out dinners. I gained 25 pounds in 7 months! Now that things have settled and we've gotten into a routine, I'm back to running and the gym and can focus again. I just want to get back to where I was a year ago.
> 
> I've been getting more accustomed to smaller portions. I haven't cut out any foods at all, when I want something fattening, I've just been eating a small amount of it. I give myself 1 cheat meal a week, its usually Saturday's when we eat out. Knowing that I can have what I want in that meal helps to keep me sane the rest of the week. At first 1500 calories a day seemed like so little, but now it seems like a pretty normal amount. The key is not letting myself get too hungry- I have found that I have to keep a snack with me all the time. In my desk at work, I have an orange, some v-8 cans, popcorn, etc. to have just in case I feel hungry. If I let myself get too hungry, I always overeat at the next meal.
> 
> I'm going to start training for a 10K next week. I've been pretty consistent at running 2-3 miles 3 days a week until now. So, I'd like to add mileage and do a 10K in June as a goal to work toward.
> 
> Hope everyone else is hanging in there.


 Good for you!!  With your take charge attitude with things is inspirational to me to get started again.


----------



## Addie

Pretty soon we will see you winning the Boston Marathon! Keep up the good work. We are all pulling for you. Those pounds are easy to put on an sooo hard to take off.


----------



## DebLynn

I'm down to 145, 7 pounds gone, 18 more to go. I'm doing much better with the exercising than the eating. My 1 cheat meal turns into a cheat weekend. Especially today, we did Chinese takeout, which is my favorite, and I ate like a million calories! Thankfully I got a 4 mile run in this morning also. I'm sure as I get closer to my goal weight, I won't be able to get away with the overeating like I do now. I'm finding that the key is not eating out so much, when I cook and take my own lunch to work, I stay on track. But if I forget my lunch and have to eat out, it's over.


----------



## babetoo

i am so proud of myself. i have lost 15 pounds. still counting calories, and it seems to get easier, rather than harder. i try not to think about the other thirty i have to lose. but i am determined to be successful. i do find i have more energy. my blood sugars are wonderful. and i have been able to cut my insulin use in half. so wish me luck, everyone.


----------



## taxlady

babetoo said:


> i am so proud of myself. i have lost 15 pounds. still counting calories, and it seems to get easier, rather than harder. i try not to think about the other thirty i have to lose. but i am determined to be successful. i do find i have more energy. my blood sugars are wonderful. and i have been able to cut my insulin use in half. so wish me luck, everyone.



I'm impressed.

Wishing you luck Babe.


----------



## Dawgluver

babetoo said:
			
		

> i am so proud of myself. i have lost 15 pounds. still counting calories, and it seems to get easier, rather than harder. i try not to think about the other thirty i have to lose. but i am determined to be successful. i do find i have more energy. my blood sugars are wonderful. and i have been able to cut my insulin use in half. so wish me luck, everyone.



Whoa!  15 pounds!  Great job, Babe!


----------



## DebLynn

babetoo said:
			
		

> i am so proud of myself. i have lost 15 pounds. still counting calories, and it seems to get easier, rather than harder. i try not to think about the other thirty i have to lose. but i am determined to be successful. i do find i have more energy. my blood sugars are wonderful. and i have been able to cut my insulin use in half. so wish me luck, everyone.



15 pounds is great! I'm glad to hear you're finding it easier. I hope to get to that point too with the calorie counting.


----------



## FrankZ

babetoo said:


> i am so proud of myself. i have lost 15 pounds.




Good job... if you feel yourself giving in to temptation just go to the store and look at 60 sticks of butter... that will help.


----------



## CharlieD

Good for you.


----------



## babetoo

i am stuck again and not losing. everyone join in a giant shout out, "stay out of the cookies, and don't buy anymore?  not even for the grand babies. thanks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> i am stuck again and not losing. everyone join in a giant shout out, "stay out of the cookies, and don't buy anymore?  not even for the grand babies. thanks.



Done...are you going to listen to us?


----------



## Aunt Bea

babetoo said:


> i am stuck again and not losing. everyone join in a giant shout out, "stay out of the cookies, and don't buy anymore?  not even for the grand babies. thanks.




Babe,

You have some along way so just keep doing what you have been doing and even if the scale is not moving you are making progress.  I think you are right about not buying anymore.  I have found that when I am being a little bit weak the best thing to do is buy a single serving or a snack pack, when it is gone it is gone!  I really hate the fact that I am paying a higher price but, in the long run it is cheaper and I am better off.

_*Stay out of the cookies! 

*
_


----------



## babetoo

i am sure going to be trying to leave the sweets at the store. thanks you two.


----------



## taxlady

babetoo said:


> i am sure going to be trying to leave the sweets at the store. thanks you two.



Here's some encouragement from me too


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> i am sure going to be trying to leave the sweets at the store. thanks you two.



I just think of it as more of you to hug!


----------



## Addie

Sometimes I think losing weight is harder to do than raising children. For all of you who are doing your dangest to lose weight, remember you have a cheering section.


----------



## DebLynn

This time of year is girl scout cookie time too, so we have several boxes in our pantry right now. I allow myself two a day. It's enough to give me a treat without going overboard. For the first time ever, we have made our girl scout cookies last three weeks so far. They're almost gone, but in the past they'd be gone in less than a week. Down 9 pounds now, 16 to go.


----------



## taxlady

DebLynn said:


> This time of year is girl scout cookie time too, so we have several boxes in our pantry right now. I allow myself two a day. It's enough to give me a treat without going overboard. For the first time ever, we have made our girl scout cookies last three weeks so far. They're almost gone, but in the past they'd be gone in less than a week. Down 9 pounds now, 16 to go.



Have Girl Sprout cookies gotten better since the '60s? I never thought they were very good when I was a Girl Sprout.


----------



## sparrowgrass

I love GS cookies, but last year, I bought them and had them sent to soldiers in the middle east--much better for everyone concerned.  This year, that option was not available, so my cookies went to Headstart.

The Boy Scout moms were in the office yesterday with baked goods--I told them to go away!  (I gave them $3, but didn't take any cake or cookies!)

I am down almost 70 pounds since Dec 2011.  Holding pretty steady right now, but I have a few more pounds to lose.  More importantly, my blood sugar and cholesterol are good, and I feel GREAT, as Tony the Tiger says.


----------



## Aunt Bea

sparrowgrass said:


> I love GS cookies, but last year, I bought them and had them sent to soldiers in the middle east--much better for everyone concerned.  This year, that option was not available, so my cookies went to Headstart.
> 
> The Boy Scout moms were in the office yesterday with baked goods--I told them to go away!  (I gave them $3, but didn't take any cake or cookies!)
> 
> I am down almost 70 pounds since Dec 2011.  Holding pretty steady right now, but I have a few more pounds to lose.  More importantly, my blood sugar and cholesterol are good, and I feel GREAT, as Tony the Tiger says.



That is fantastic!

I think it would help if all GS cookies were deported!

For me a sleeve of the peanut butter Do-si-dos is a single serving with a big glass of milk! 

Like so many things, now just a memory.


----------



## Rocklobster

I have stalled. It was a New Years resolution that never got rolling, but I have had a good week. The warm weather has made it a bit easier. I have been running all week(first time I ran more than three times in one week for ages. Off of the big eggy weggy breakfasts and getting a couple of litres of water into me daily. I feel a lot better, but I think I am only down a couple of lbs. I am 190 ish and would like to get back down to 175. I guess that's not too bad for being 6 ft tall, but the height to weight chart says I should be below 180.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Weight is stalled, but I'm losing inches...so I am happy.  I went and bought a big package of safety pins for alterations until I can start buying new clothes.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Weight is stalled, but I'm losing inches...so I am happy.  I went and bought a big package of safety pins for alterations until I can start buying new clothes.



The inches are what matters (I'm sure you know that.)

When I lost weight several years ago, down to 115, I still couldn't fit a dress I had fit at 130 and fit and muscular.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> The inches are what matters (I'm sure you know that.)
> 
> When I lost weight several years ago, down to 115, I still couldn't fit a dress I had fit at 130 and fit and muscular.



I'm enjoying being able to walk out of my pants...


----------



## CookingBuddy101

Not only am I trying to lose weight but overall change the way I eat. I do portion control and cut most fried foods out. I love my french fries so i will just portion them. When I make homemade sweet and sour chicken I either grill the chicken breast or pan fry it. No deep frying with batter. Got to start somewhere.


----------



## MrsLMB

CookingBuddy101 said:


> Not only am I trying to lose weight but overall change the way I eat. I do portion control and cut most fried foods out. I love my french fries so i will just portion them. When I make homemade sweet and sour chicken I either grill the chicken breast or pan fry it. No deep frying with batter. Got to start somewhere.


 
That is a great way to start !  It's much less stressful and shocking to your mind and body than doing a diet.

I found that portion control is really easy.  You get results and don't feel deprived.

Small alterations in the way you cook will become a welcome habit that will also give great results.

There will be a time or 2 when you stray from all of that and indulge .. don't worry about that .. acknowledge that you enjoyed it and then get back at it.

The problem with diets is that sooner or later you will go off the diet and fall back into the old routine.  

Small changes will bring about a much better and long lasting result.

Good luck and much success !!


----------



## babetoo

i agree with all that, however at the moment i am stuck. that depresses me and make it hard to hang in.


----------



## CookingBuddy101

I lost 20 pounds in in January 2011 and kept it off. I fell off the wagon a couple times... lol! I rather dip my food rather then smoother it in sauce or portion out sauce on my food. Portion control is my key.  I eat my big meal at lunch time.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Weight is stalled, but I'm losing inches...so I am happy.  I went and bought a big package of safety pins for alterations until I can start buying new clothes.



My weight loss has stalled for the last 6 months!  I'm really not trying too hard though.  I have had more than one person ask me if I had lost more weight, which makes me feel great!  

I just need to incorporate more exercise, I am not motivated since I am on my feet 9 hours at work and come home and cook for an hour, but one day I'm just going to do it, I swear that I will


----------



## taxlady

My weight is finally going down. I've lost 10 pounds. My "fat" jeans are too big. Still have 30 or so to go.


----------



## vitauta

bravo, tl!  now get rid of the too-big jeans so there is no possible path of return....


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> bravo, tl!  now get rid of the too-big jeans so there is no possible path of return....



Thanks Vit.

It doesn't work that way for me. If I get rid of the "fat" jeans, I'll just need them again in a week or so. Sort of a Murphy's Law kinda thing. So, I will just have to keep the danged things, even though I'm trying to get rid of stuff.


----------



## vitauta

but tl, don't you see that so long as those too-big jeans have a place in your home they will assume proprietary residence there?  disposing of them immediately would be a positive of untold layers of inspiration going forward....


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> but tl, don't you see that so long as those too-big jeans have a place in your home they will assume proprietary residence there?  disposing of them immediately would be a positive of untold layers of inspiration going forward....



Sorry, I know this from personal experience. If I get rid of them, I will likely gain weight so I can curse getting rid of them.

If I keep them, they simply annoy me by taking up space. I can live with that better than I can live with regaining weight. There is also something inspiring about a pair of jeans that I can't wear *because they are too big.* 

Your logic seems sound and I'm sure it works well for some people.


----------



## slett

I'm trying!  My problem is not with "fast food" or sugar or fried foods.  More with portions, bread, work schedules etc...  We for the most part eat home cooked meals from scratch.  I just eat too much Also I generally work from 1pm-midnight, eat dinner between 5 & 6 then work for another 6-7 hours and it's time for another meal.  Usually a couple pieces of toast.
My plan is replace 1 meal every day with a salad, no more after work snacks.  If need be I always have carrot & celery sticks in the fridge for snacking.  No more second helpings at dinner.
Here's hoping it helps!


----------



## Addie

slett said:


> I'm trying! My problem is not with "fast food" or sugar or fried foods. More with portions, bread, work schedules etc... We for the most part eat home cooked meals from scratch. I just eat too much Also I generally work from 1pm-midnight, eat dinner between 5 & 6 then work for another 6-7 hours and it's time for another meal. Usually a couple pieces of toast.
> My plan is replace 1 meal every day with a salad, no more after work snacks. If need be I always have carrot & celery sticks in the fridge for snacking. No more second helpings at dinner.
> Here's hoping it helps!


 
I used to keep carrot sticks and celery sticks in a glass of salt water for my kids to grab until their meal was ready. Also keep fruit handy for a snack. And remember it takes 20 minutes for your stomach to realize that you just gave it food. Eat a snack food or a salad 20 minutes before you eat your meal. You will be less inclined to want those second helpings. Good luck.


----------



## FrankZ

DebLynn said:


> This time of year is girl scout cookie time too, so we have several *boxes* in our pantry right now. I allow myself *two a day*. It's enough to give me a treat without going overboard.



I don't think two boxes a day is going overboard provided you space em out through the day...


----------



## Dizario

My sister is 17, last 5 yers she was underweight, but fortunatly, her doctor advised her a special diet. The thing is that when you are a teen it's very important to get all vitamins and nutritions. Now my sister lost more than 15 pounds!!! We are so happy fo her. Besides losing weight,she inproved her health. People!Be more careful with diets and have a consultatiom with you doctor. Just Be more patient and everything will be alright!


----------



## DebLynn

Just checking in here. Since January 20 I'm down 17 pounds, have 8 more to go. The last 10 are the toughest right? Thankfully I haven't gone through any plateaus. I think it's because I'm not making very drastic calorie reductions, just enough to lose a pound a week- slow and steady. And keeping my energy up with running. 

I did cut down on soda. I love Pepsi but I try to avoid it as much as possible. I do give in to one can a week though. So glad tomato season will be soon, can't wait for Summer ripe tomato sandwiches and tomato salads and fresh tomato basil pizza!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Barbara L

I have just read and reread "The Sugar Blockers Diet" by Rob Thompson, MD and we started the Sugar Blockers eating plan today. This is not the Sugar Busters diet that was out a few years ago. It is similar, but not as restrictive. The main point Dr. Thompson made was that research shows that it is starches that are the main culprit in making us gain weight. However we don't have to totally give us starches if we cut way back on them (1 full serving a day) and we eat foods that are known "sugar blockers" (many vegetables, many fruits, nuts, vinegar, etc.) before eating the starchy food. I would definitely recommend this book. The science behind it all is fascinating (and written in a way that we can all understand it). Dr. Thompson is a cardiologist who became interested in this when he was diagnosed with diabetes.

By using sugar blockers, the sugar from starch in our foods is supposed to go into our system slower. For instance, he said that most foods take the whole 22 feet of our small intestines to be digested, but high starch foods are absorbed in the first few inches. I loved the example he gave about why it is important to have these sugars go into our system slowly. Imagine a fort being protected by a battalion of soldiers. If the enemy attacks one at a time, it will take fewer soldiers to hold them off. But if the enemy attacks all at once, it may take the whole battalion. 

I'd better stop now, or I will rewrite the whole book here.  I have NEVER been so excited or so optimistic about a diet in my life! And before you ask, yes it does include exercise. Mainly to take a 20 minute walk after eating, but it includes some strength exercises as well.

I will let you know how things progress (or don't progress, but I hope that is not the case!).


----------



## simonbaker

I just got back from aqua chi, feels great!


----------



## Bolledeig

Wow, you guys are good dieters! Congrats on the 17lbs, DebLynn! 

My best dieting tip is to watch Paula Deen cook. Hearing butter and mayonnaise in every single sentence makes me feel real fat and horrible! :p


Dieting too. Was down to my ideal weight a few months ago, but I'm up 7lbs now. Starvation is hard..


----------



## Addie

I have the perfect scale for dieters. It is digital. If you don't like what it is showing, move it a couple of inches and it will be five to ten pounds less. I should get a new scale, but I kind of like this quirky thing.


----------



## Barbara L

Eight days into the Sugar Blockers Diet and loving it! I have lost 9 pounds so far, and James has lost 10 or 11. We are not going hungry, and that is a good thing! Also, my blood glucose levels are really good.


----------



## simonbaker

Barbara L said:


> Eight days into the Sugar Blockers Diet and loving it! I have lost 9 pounds so far, and James has lost 10 or 11. We are not going hungry, and that is a good thing! Also, my blood glucose levels are really good.


 Congratulations on your weight loss!!  Good for you, it has to feel great!  

Aqua chi for me tonight I need to get more conscience what I am putting in my mouth, I have alot to lose.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Barbara L said:


> Eight days into the Sugar Blockers Diet and loving it! I have lost 9 pounds so far, and James has lost 10 or 11. We are not going hungry, and that is a good thing! Also, my blood glucose levels are really good.



That is great news!

I was watching a piece about chia seeds on TV earlier and I think I need to pick some up.  It seems that a tablespoon of them has the same amount of fiber that is contained in a cup of oat bran.  That should go along way toward insuring a full feeling.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Barbara L

Aunt Bea said:


> That is great news!
> 
> I was watching a piece about chia seeds on TV earlier and I think I need to pick some up.  It seems that a tablespoon of them has the same amount of fiber that is contained in a cup of oat bran.  That should go along way toward insuring a full feeling.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Thanks!  I found chia seeds on ebay for $24 for 3 pounds (free shipping). We love them in things, and I even like them plain.


----------



## Barbara L

simonbaker said:


> Congratulations on your weight loss!!  Good for you, it has to feel great!
> 
> Aqua chi for me tonight I need to get more conscience what I am putting in my mouth, I have alot to lose.


About having more conscience about what you are putting in your mouth, I saw an idea that might help. Rather than writing down what you have already eaten, keep a food journal and write down what you are about to eat. That way you have time to ask yourself, do I really want to eat all of that?

Good luck!  I know I have a lot to lose too, and so does James.


----------



## simonbaker

Iwent to the pool early & got 50 minutes of water walking in at the pool before aqua chi class.  My knee is still a little sore but I know that it will feel better in the morning.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Iwent to the pool early & got 50 minutes of water walking in at the pool before aqua chi class. My knee is still a little sore but I know that it will feel better in the morning.


 
I was hoping to be able to join the water excercise program, But it has been nixed by my health plan. Because of my heart condition, they would require for me to sign a disclaimer. I was so looking forward to it as a means to get some much needed excercise and to help with losing weight. Although at the doctor's this morning, I have lost another pound. And not from trying. It is this stupid eating thing I have been going through. But I am still plugging away. Today I ate more of the watermelon and opened a can of cold beans that I had in the fridge. It was a small can, and it took me more than an hour to get it all down. The day I gain a pound instead of losing one, I will know I am on the road to recovery. 

Now my clothes and shoes are starting to get too big. I have gone down one cup size in my bra, and my shoes which I usually buy 5.5 EEE are way too wide and falling off my feet. I have a smaller pair and I thinki it is time to get them out of the shoe box. Some of my tops are just falling off me. The shoulder seams are halfway down my arms. Right now I cannot afford a whole new wardrobe. 

For my height I should weigh 105 pounds. Instead I am at 146. So I do need to lose more, but not this way. I have lost more than ten pounds since March. If I can conquer this eating problem, then I can lose the weight by just eating sensibly.


----------



## Skittle68

Addie said:
			
		

> I was hoping to be able to join the water excercise program, But it has been nixed by my health plan. Because of my heart condition, they would require for me to sign a disclaimer. I was so looking forward to it as a means to get some much needed excercise and to help with losing weight. Although at the doctor's this morning, I have lost another pound. And not from trying. It is this stupid eating thing I have been going through. But I am still plugging away. Today I ate more of the watermelon and opened a can of cold beans that I had in the fridge. It was a small can, and it took me more than an hour to get it all down. The day I gain a pound instead of losing one, I will know I am on the road to recovery.
> 
> Now my clothes and shoes are starting to get too big. I have gone down one cup size in my bra, and my shoes which I usually buy 5.5 EEE are way too wide and falling off my feet. I have a smaller pair and I thinki it is time to get them out of the shoe box. Some of my tops are just falling off me. The shoulder seams are halfway down my arms. Right now I cannot afford a whole new wardrobe.
> 
> For my height I should weigh 105 pounds. Instead I am at 146. So I do need to lose more, but not this way. I have lost more than ten pounds since March. If I can conquer this eating problem, then I can lose the weight by just eating sensibly.



What's the problem with signing the disclaimer? As long as you sign it knowing you are going to be careful, take it easy, wouldn't a little very light exercise be good?


----------



## Addie

Skittle68 said:


> What's the problem with signing the disclaimer? As long as you sign it knowing you are going to be careful, take it easy, wouldn't a little very light exercise be good?


 
It would. But even though the lifeguard knows CPR, there is no medical personnel there. That is the problem. They want to know that should I start to have chest pains, that there is oxygen available immediately. Nobody there is qualified to administer oxygen. This is a public pool and run by the Parks Department. It involves more responsibility than they are qualified to administer or willinig to take on.


----------



## Barbara L

Addie said:


> It would. But even though the lifeguard knows CPR, there is no medical personnel there. That is the problem. They want to know that should I start to have chest pains, that there is oxygen available immediately. Nobody there is qualified to administer oxygen. This is a public pool and run by the Parks Department. It involves more responsibility than they are qualified to administer or willinig to take on.


Is there a senior health center or something similar that has a pool you could use? What about the Y? I hope you can find something. That would be great for you. We are hoping to join a local (15 miles away) aquatic center soon.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Barbara L said:


> About having more conscience about what you are putting in your mouth, I saw an idea that might help. Rather than writing down what you have already eaten, keep a food journal and write down what you are about to eat. That way you have time to ask yourself, do I really want to eat all of that?
> 
> Good luck!  I know I have a lot to lose too, and so does James.



I find that it helps me to use smaller plates and glasses.  I also keep measuring cups in various foods to help me with portion control.  One example is that I am supposed to limit myself to 1/2 cup of my homemade granola so I put a 1/3 cup measure in the storage container.  I use the 1/3 because I tend to heap it up when I take a scoop, I figure using the 1/3 cup gets me about where I am supposed to be without thinking.  The whole idea of dieting seems to be a series of small sustained changes and not just one big miracle.  I guess all we can do is to keep taking small steps toward our individual goals.


----------



## Skittle68

Barbara L said:
			
		

> About having more conscience about what you are putting in your mouth, I saw an idea that might help. Rather than writing down what you have already eaten, keep a food journal and write down what you are about to eat. That way you have time to ask yourself, do I really want to eat all of that?
> 
> Good luck!  I know I have a lot to lose too, and so does James.



I really like that idea. I use livestrong, but I'm really bad about being consistent with it. I drop weight when I use it because it makes me think about what I'm eating. Seeing the calories on a big Mac makes me decide to order a salad (with grilled chicken, no cheese, and I only use a little bit of the dressing). But when I go back to not using it., after a couple months my jeans are tight again.


----------



## Skittle68

I had a big taco salad for lunch today that was about as healthy as you can get it while using ground beef. Only about 215 calories and I feel nice and full. No cheese or tortilla chips, but I used a low sodium seasoning packet so I could use extra for some oomph without it being super salty. Left the taco meat a little watery so the sauce could filter down all over the lettuce. I soaked the romaine in ice cold water before chopping it and sending it through the salad spinner so that it would be extra crispy. That sort of makes up for no tortilla chips. And luckily or me I've never been a huge cheese eater so I don't miss it too much.  Over all a healthy, satisfying lunch


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I don't now how it works with some people, but I find aversion therapy works for me.  My diet was easy to control when I looked at my diabetes risks. 

Now that I have diabetes, it was inevitable, I now use the idea of one shot a day of non-insulin or having to go on insulin with 4 shots a day and a much stricter diet with the added benefits of possible amputation, blindness, etc.


----------



## Bolledeig

I've swapped ground beef with the leanest ground turkey. Just as good for half the calories!


----------



## Skittle68

Bolledeig said:
			
		

> I've swapped ground beef with the leanest ground turkey. Just as good for half the calories!



I don't enjoy the flavor of ground turkey as much, it's a little expensive, and it's not that much lower in calories than ground beef that is drained and rinsed. After you get rid of the grease all that's left is lean.


----------



## bakechef

Skittle68 said:
			
		

> I don't enjoy the flavor of ground turkey as much, it's a little expensive, and it's not that much lower in calories than ground beef that is drained and rinsed. After you get rid of the grease all that's left is lean.



When I'm cooking crumbled ground beef for tacos or in a spaghetti sauce, I will cook it well, so that most of the fat is rendered and then pour in some water, stir around and then drain in a colander, gets rid of a ton of grease that isn't really needed.


----------



## taxlady

Let me get this straight. You guys cook ground beef, then drain it, then rinse it with water??? Do you actually get more fat off with the water? Fat isn't water soluble.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Let me get this straight. You guys cook ground beef, then drain it, then rinse it with water??? Do you actually get more fat off with the water? Fat isn't water soluble.



Rinse with hot water, it will rinse the bulk of the fat off and lower the sat fat content of the ground beef.


----------



## Skittle68

taxlady said:
			
		

> Let me get this straight. You guys cook ground beef, then drain it, then rinse it with water??? Do you actually get more fat off with the water? Fat isn't water soluble.



No, it's not water soluble, but the water still rinses it away. Or if you pour the water in the pan, the fat floats to the top and you can pour it off. It definitely makes it less greasy.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Let me get this straight. You guys cook ground beef, then drain it, then rinse it with water??? Do you actually get more fat off with the water? Fat isn't water soluble.


 
And aren't you washing away most of the flavor of the meat? Why not just buy extra lean sirloin ground meat? No fat, no flavor.


----------



## Skittle68

Addie said:
			
		

> And aren't you washing away most of the flavor of the meat? Why not just buy extra lean sirloin ground meat? No fat, no flavor.



It still has flavor after you rinse it. I don't always rinse, sometimes I just drain, and there is definitely a difference in greasiness, and I don't notice a difference in flavor.


----------



## Barbara L

To add my two cents worth to the drained and rinsed ground beef debate, I do sometimes drain mine, and I have (if it is especially greasy) rinsed it a little. When I do, though, I always wipe the pan out and then put the meat back in to quickly cook off whatever water is on it.


----------



## simonbaker

I have a nice cast iron pan I like to use to brown ground anything. We absorb the grease with paper towels in the pan. It absorbs the grease yet does'nt take away the good flavor of the browning in the pan.


----------



## Barbara L

simonbaker said:


> I have a nice cast iron pan I like to use to brown ground anything. We absorb the grease with paper towels in the pan. It absorbs the grease yet does'nt take away the good flavor of the browning in the pan.


I do that as well.


----------



## CWS4322

I have steamed the ground beef instead of browning it in a pan. Same result.


----------



## Skittle68

60 calories over my daily goal today. Shouldn't have buttered that bread!! Lol. Just kidding- that is still doing pretty dang good!!


----------



## simonbaker

Good for you!!


----------



## DebLynn

Over by 60 is really good! I went over by 180 today. Why do I love tacos so much?!


----------



## Barbara L

We didn't lose as much the 2nd week of our diet, but our clothes are fitting looser. James wore pants to church that he had not been able to put on for over 6 months.


----------



## LPBeier

Barbara L said:


> We didn't lose as much the 2nd week of our diet, but our clothes are fitting looser. James wore pants to church that he had not been able to put on for over 6 months.


Yay, Barbara and James! That's fantastic!  Every little bit counts!

I have not been "trying" to lose, even though I want to.  However, with only getting certain foods down my throat and doing my pool walking I am feeling more fit.  I haven't weighed myself in forever (nervous to I guess!) but I am also finding clothes fit better.


----------



## Rrmatt

I have lost about 10 pounds since starting a large garden. It's been fun and food related and should help promote healthy eating in our house. Tilling and planting is much more strenuous than I expected


----------



## Barbara L

Rrmatt said:


> I have lost about 10 pounds since starting a large garden. It's been fun and food related and should help promote healthy eating in our house. Tilling and planting is much more strenuous than I expected


That's great! I am hoping to have another garden next year. Both times I have started a garden here (once in the yard and once a container garden) I have gotten sick and couldn't tend them. I always joke that gardening makes me sick.  I love fresh produce from the garden though, especially tomatoes and zucchini.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Barbara L said:


> We didn't lose as much the 2nd week of our diet, but our clothes are fitting looser. James wore pants to church that he had not been able to put on for over 6 months.



That is fantastic!


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> Yay, Barbara and James! That's fantastic!  Every little bit counts!
> 
> I have not been "trying" to lose, even though I want to.  However, with only getting certain foods down my throat and doing my pool walking I am feeling more fit.  I haven't weighed myself in forever (nervous to I guess!) but I am also finding clothes fit better.


That's great! 

I'm not kidding, I am loving this diet. It is the first one that James has been "all in" on (and it was his idea in the first place). I even realized tonight that (when we have some money, of course) if we eat at a nice steak restaurant, I can still have fried mushrooms as long as I don't get croutons on my salad or have the bread or potatoes. The breading on the mushrooms would be the only starch, and mushrooms are a sugar blocker. The amazing thing is, we were both big bread and potato eaters, but we have not even missed them.


----------



## vagriller

I have renewed my quest to lose weight. What I'm doing is pretty simple. I'll just give an example with what I ate today so far. I ate sort of a late breakfast of homemade granola with some fresh strawberries and blueberries in it. Then at about 12:30pm I had a banana and orange. Then at 2:30 I finished off the granola and fresh fruit. For dinner I just have whatever the rest of the family is having. This seems to be working for me, and I feel great!


----------



## CWS4322

I have found that adding more exercise and eating lots of veggies (from the garden) keep my weight in check. I don't eat carbs (pasta, bread) very often, nor do I eat fried foods very often. I also have cut out sugar--I drink Seltzer with some vinegar added (cider, red wine) and that curbs my desire for sweets. My one downfall, is I love homemade ice cream. But, I don't eat that every day.


----------



## powerplantop

powerplantop said:


> I have started to really watch what I eat. If I want something I will eat some but I no longer stuff myself. I do eat a lot more real food and mostly stay away from fast and processed foods. Its hard since I travel for work but the results are worth it.
> 
> Now it is harder to drop the pounds but the fat is still coming off.
> 
> Before I my pants waist size was 38 now I wear 34's and they are loose.
> 
> Me March 2010 in Pakistan @ 265lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me about two weeks ago in Cali, Colombia @ 200lbs.



Me in Cali again, I was 195 when I left home 6 weeks ago.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

powerplantop said:


> Me in Cali again, I was 195 when I left home 6 weeks ago.



Looking good, missing your videos...and when is that soy sauce going to be done???

I hope you are having a good time.


----------



## powerplantop

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Looking good, missing your videos...and when is that soy sauce going to be done???
> 
> I hope you are having a good time.



Thank you. I will make more when I get back. 

I need to ask my wife how it is doing...I had forgotten that I was making that.

I always have a good time.


----------



## Addie

You are looking so good. Keep up the good work. You can do it.


----------



## Barbara L

Latest update: The weight is kind of hovering in the same place this week, but our clothes are loosening up and we are feeling more energetic. The doctor's office just called with our blood test results. I can't remember the numbers (I am horrible at remembering numbers when I just hear them), but when I asked if they could mail the results to us, she said yes. The good news is that my triglycerides are way down (not where they should be yet, but close), and my cholesterol is very good. Both my triglycerides and cholesterol have been bad for a few years.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yea!  Barbara!


----------



## DebLynn

Powerplantop, amazing transformation! What an incredible effort you must have put into your weight loss. My husband is on a similar path. He is 6' and 240 lbs. right now and wants to get down below 200. 

Kudos to everyone whose been losing. It sure takes a lot of patience. 

I'm just 6 pounds away from my goal now. So close!!!


----------



## powerplantop

DebLynn said:


> Powerplantop, amazing transformation! What an incredible effort you must have put into your weight loss. My husband is on a similar path. He is 6' and 240 lbs. right now and wants to get down below 200.



Thank you. I do think about what I eat so there is some effort everyday. But over all it is more about a life style change more than a diet. I sleep better and enjoy life a lot more now.


----------



## Barbara L

powerplantop said:


> Thank you. I do think about what I eat so there is some effort everyday. But over all it is more about a life style change more than a diet. I sleep better and enjoy life a lot more now.


That's great!


----------



## Skittle68

Had a nice salad for lunch- I've been trying to convince myself I like vinegarettes instead of ranch dressing, and I was somewhat successful today. I made my own zesty Italian and used about 1/4 of the oil called for, red wine vinegar instead of plain white, and I used extra vinegar to make up for the lack of oil. The recipe says to use extra water instead of the oil, but I really like the extra kick. At first I was adding an extra splash of red wine vinegar to the salad, but it's too easy to over-do it that way lol. I ended up with vinegar and lettuce soup one time. Why does the dressing even need oil? I certainly can't taste it. Do you think it would be ok if I didn't add the oil? The vinegar and seasoning are where all the flavor is at, isn't it?


----------



## Addie

Skittle68 said:


> Had a nice salad for lunch- I've been trying to convince myself I like vinegarettes instead of ranch dressing, and I was somewhat successful today. I made my own zesty Italian and used about 1/4 of the oil called for, red wine vinegar instead of plain white, and I used extra vinegar to make up for the lack of oil. The recipe says to use extra water instead of the oil, but I really like the extra kick. At first I was adding an extra splash of red wine vinegar to the salad, but it's too easy to over-do it that way lol. I ended up with vinegar and lettuce soup one time. Why does the dressing even need oil? I certainly can't taste it. Do you think it would be ok if I didn't add the oil? The vinegar and seasoning are where all the flavor is at, isn't it?


 
Have you ever considered using rice vinegar? It is not as strong and has a nice flavor. Adding your own seasonings just enhances it. 

You don't have to use oil if you don't want to. Some people just put lemon juice on their salads.


----------



## Skittle68

Addie said:
			
		

> Have you ever considered using rice vinegar? It is not as strong and has a nice flavor. Adding your own seasonings just enhances it.
> 
> You don't have to use oil if you don't want to. Some people just put lemon juice on their salads.



I haven't tried rice vinegar, but I like the red wine vinegar because of the strong flavor. I certainly wouldn't be against trying it- love trying new things, and it's good to switch things up so you don't get bored.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH really likes plain balsamic vinegar on his salads.  No oil.


----------



## Skittle68

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> DH really likes plain balsamic vinegar on his salads.  No oil.



I have a balsamic glacé that I use. Again, I like it because it's concentrated and has stronger flavor lol. I bet THAT might be good mixed with a little oil and seasoning... Hmmmm  It's also great for cooking. I use it with this bourbon brown sugar marinade. It calls for cider vinegar but I like my balsamic glacé in it


----------



## PrincessFiona60

In a well mixed/shaken vinaigrette, the oil helps the vinegar and spices stick to the salad and not just pool in the bottom of the bowl.  That is it's main function.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> In a well mixed/shaken vinaigrette, the oil helps the vinegar and spices stick to the salad and not just pool in the bottom of the bowl.  That is it's main function.


Yup, you can't get the emulsion without the oil.


----------



## simonbaker

I like just putting alot of fresh squeezed lemon on  a salad, it brings out a wonderful taste in all the fresh vegetables.


----------



## DebLynn

Runners World magazine mentioned recently a study done that indicates a bit of healthy fat like olive oil in salad dressing helps the body absorb a greater percentage of the nutrients in the rest of the salad's ingredients. They don't explain why though. I found that interesting.


----------



## taxlady

DebLynn said:


> Runners World magazine mentioned recently a study done that indicates a bit of healthy fat like olive oil in salad dressing helps the body absorb a greater percentage of the nutrients in the rest of the salad's ingredients. They don't explain why though. I found that interesting.


Those nutrients are probably fat soluble.


----------



## CWS4322

DebLynn said:


> Runners World magazine mentioned recently a study done that indicates a bit of healthy fat like olive oil in salad dressing helps the body absorb a greater percentage of the nutrients in the rest of the salad's ingredients. They don't explain why though. I found that interesting.


The fat soluble vitamins are A,D,E, and K.


----------



## DebLynn

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## CWS4322

I'm in my skinny jeans! I've been eating big breakfasts (today's took me 10 minutes to make), a moderate lunch, and salads or veggies for dinner, sometimes meat, for 10 days. I tried these jeans on last Friday...had to "suck it in" to zip them. Today, they zip right up. 

To check my breakfast regime, see: 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/what-have-you-had-for-breakfast-lately-70240-130.html

I am not hungry, I don't have afternoon or evening cravings, and I don't feel deprived. I do think, however, that eating "grains" instead of bread with breakfast makes a difference in combination with the greens. The DH eats toast with his breakfast. He ate grains yesterday and was so full at lunch, he didn't finish his salad. He is an afternoon (no--all day grazer). He said that he was surprised at how full he was all day.

I committed (to myself) to try it for 30 days, give or take. I'd say try it for a week, even 3-4 days.


----------



## Skittle68

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I'm in my skinny jeans! I've been eating big breakfasts (today's took me 10 minutes to make), a moderate lunch, and salads or veggies for dinner, sometimes meat, for 10 days. I tried these jeans on last Friday...had to "suck it in" to zip them. Today, they zip right up.
> 
> To check my breakfast regime, see:
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/what-have-you-had-for-breakfast-lately-70240-130.html
> 
> I am not hungry, I don't have afternoon or evening cravings, and I don't feel deprived. I do think, however, that eating "grains" instead of bread with breakfast makes a difference in combination with the greens. The DH eats toast with his breakfast. He ate grains yesterday and was so full at lunch, he didn't finish his salad. He is an afternoon (no--all day grazer). He said that he was surprised at how full he was all day.
> 
> I committed (to myself) to try it for 30 days, give or take. I'd say try it for a week, even 3-4 days.



Good for you!!


----------



## CWS4322

Skittle68 said:


> Good for you!!


Thanks--I didn't have a lot to lose--maybe 5-7 lb (no scale, just the Skinny Jean test), all I did was change when I ate my big meal of the day. It was so easy. I thought it would take until the end of July to get into my skinny jeans. I didn't cut out ice cream or alcohol, just changed what I ate for breakfast and what I ate for supper. And, no snacks during the day--not hungry, no soda pop (don't drink more than 1-3 cans of Coke / month).


----------



## Skittle68

Oh my god I ate so much crap yesterday I don't even want to think about how many calories it was!! Back to the diet today!


----------



## DebLynn

^same here. I must have had 3,000 calories yesterday. The family holiday picnic was cheeseburgers, baked beans, potato salad, chips, strawberry shortcake and cookies. And of course I had to have some of everything. At least I ran 7 miles this morning to burn some of it off.


----------



## Skittle68

The party I was at had "cake pops" (cake crumbled up with frosting and shaped into a ball around a stick, and dipped in chocolate), and crackers with cream cheese with sweet pepper
jam poured over the top of it. Yum!!! Not to mention the beer. If it wasn't for the beer it wouldn't have been so bad lol


----------



## Kylie1969

Well done CWS, that is a fabulous effort!

It is amazing what can happen when you just cut down on certain foods and change your eating habits 



CWS4322 said:


> I'm in my skinny jeans! I've been eating big breakfasts (today's took me 10 minutes to make), a moderate lunch, and salads or veggies for dinner, sometimes meat, for 10 days. I tried these jeans on last Friday...had to "suck it in" to zip them. Today, they zip right up.
> 
> To check my breakfast regime, see:
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/what-have-you-had-for-breakfast-lately-70240-130.html
> 
> I am not hungry, I don't have afternoon or evening cravings, and I don't feel deprived. I do think, however, that eating "grains" instead of bread with breakfast makes a difference in combination with the greens. The DH eats toast with his breakfast. He ate grains yesterday and was so full at lunch, he didn't finish his salad. He is an afternoon (no--all day grazer). He said that he was surprised at how full he was all day.
> 
> I committed (to myself) to try it for 30 days, give or take. I'd say try it for a week, even 3-4 days.


----------



## CWS4322

Okay--about a month ago, I started eating my big meal for breakfast. My goal was to fit into my skinny jeans by the end of July. That happened after 10 days. Today I had to run some errands, so I thought I'd wear my favorite jeans...not happening. Jeans are 4" too big (I am not a big person--size 12). Okay. Let's try another pair of jeans...oops, no, not gonna happen. The jeans I ended up wearing were size 6. Designer jeans. Oh my. Check out the What have you had for breakfast lately thread to get a sense of what I've been eating...

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/what-have-you-had-for-breakfast-lately-70240.html


----------



## CWS4322

CWS4322 said:


> Okay--about a month ago, I started eating my big meal for breakfast. My goal was to fit into my skinny jeans by the end of July. That happened after 10 days. Today I had to run some errands, so I thought I'd wear my favorite jeans...not happening. Jeans are 4" too big (I am not a big person--size 12). Okay. Let's try another pair of jeans...oops, no, not gonna happen. The jeans I ended up wearing were size 6. Designer jeans. Oh my. Check out the What have you had for breakfast lately thread to get a sense of what I've been eating...
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/what-have-you-had-for-breakfast-lately-70240.html


As I was hopping in and out of the car today while doing errands, I kept thinking "my legs are skinny." I was a semi-pro athlete--so I've always had, if I must say so myself, nice legs, but not skinny legs. And no, I have not cut out all the soda or liquor in my life. I just changed the time of day that I eat my big meal and combined greens with grains.  Can't say how much weight I've lost, I refuse to own a scale. I just know I've gone down 3-4 sizes in jeans (that is flipping shocking for me--I fluctuate between a size 10 and 12, when "fat" a 14). Those size 6 jeans were ones I wore in 1990! I couldn't get rid of them--they were flipping expensive.... I probably should contact Dr. Oz...it was one of his shows that prompted me to do the "load calories on the front-end" of the day experiment. It worked.


----------



## powerplantop

CWS4322 said:


> I probably should contact Dr. Oz...it was one of his shows that prompted me to do the "load calories on the front-end" of the day experiment. It worked.



I am the opposite if I eat a big breakfast I am starving early on and then pig out at lunch. Now I eat a small light breakfast then a light lunch. At night I have a good meal but keep it within reason, most of the time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is so great CWS!! I'm jumping up and down, which is scary and should burn some calories...


----------



## bakechef

Being on vacation in Maine, I am eating way too much and may need to have my jaw wired shut when I get home   everywhere you go there is baked goods or great ice cream.  I had an awesome piece of blueberry pie yesterday with a perfect crust!  I've had peanut butter pie today, along with ice cream from a place that makes it there.  Their "scoop" is actually 3 balls of ice cream mashed together, so their serving sizes are quite generous!  I've eaten at my favorite Chinese restaurant, along with the buffet at the casino.  Add to that a few whoopie pies (a must have when visiting Maine) and I'm surprised that my pants still fit! 

Back home tomorrow and back to more sensible eating, I think I need it!


----------



## Addie

I went to Winthrop yesterday to have my vitals checked. I lost another pound. I don't know if that is good or bad. I have been eating, and I thought for sure that I would start to regain the weight I had lost when I had the eating  problem. But at my height, I could stand to lose at least another 25 pounds. They have a new scale that is digital. Right down to the ounce. I like it. The old one was the one with the sliding weights. The new one is more accurate. 

I have a stupid digital here at home. It is a bit neurotic though. Stand on it and it gives you a weight. But if you don't like what it is showing, move it and you will get a reading of lower weight. Works for me.


----------



## CWS4322

powerplantop said:


> I am the opposite if I eat a big breakfast I am starving early on and then pig out at lunch. Now I eat a small light breakfast then a light lunch. At night I have a good meal but keep it within reason, most of the time.


Supposedly, because protein takes longer to digest, eating protein in the morning keeps you fuller. I know the mornings I eat rice with my greens, I'm not as satiated as I am the mornings I eat quinoa or barley with my greens and eggs. I read s/where recently that one needs to add whole grains to greens to get the full nutritional benefit of the greens.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That is so great CWS!! I'm jumping up and down, which is scary and should burn some calories...


Thanks, PF. I haven't been wearing jeans lately--too hot, so I was a bit surprised. Don't know what I'm going to wear when the weather cools off!


----------



## Skittle68

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> Supposedly, because protein takes longer to digest, eating protein in the morning keeps you fuller. I know the mornings I eat rice with my greens, I'm not as satiated as I am the mornings I eat quinoa or barley with my greens and eggs. I read s/where recently that one needs to add whole grains to greens to get the full nutritional benefit of the greens.



We did an experiment in high school chemistry, where we held a couple different types of burning food under a dish of water, and measured the rise in temp to determine the number of calories. The only two I remember we're the peanut and the cheeto. The calories were roughly the same, but the cheeto flared up and burned hot and fast, and the peanut smoldered the whole time and took much longer. Definitely a good thing to remember when you are reluctant to eat something like nuts just because they are high calorie. In moderation, they are a good snack to keep you full longer.


----------



## CWS4322

Skittle68 said:


> We did an experiment in high school chemistry, where we held a couple different types of burning food under a dish of water, and measured the rise in temp to determine the number of calories. The only two I remember we're the peanut and the cheeto. The calories were roughly the same, but the cheeto flared up and burned hot and fast, and the peanut smoldered the whole time and took much longer. Definitely a good thing to remember when you are reluctant to eat something like nuts just because they are high calorie. In moderation, they are a good snack to keep you full longer.


+1 exactly. Carbs fill you up, but take less time to digest. It helps (for me) that I'm a protein addict. I love protein. Most folks eat the smallest meal in the morning, largest in the evening. Then people go to bed. I've been trying to change the paradigm--get most of my energy foods on board in the a.m., and then have something light (small) for supper, so a smaller meal for supper. For snacks, I've been drinking veggie juice for snack.


----------



## Skittle68

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> +1 exactly. Carbs fill you up, but take less time to digest. It helps (for me) that I'm a protein addict. I love protein. Most folks eat the smallest meal in the morning, largest in the evening. Then people go to bed. I've been trying to change the paradigm--get most of my energy foods on board in the a.m., and then have something light (small) for supper, so a smaller meal for supper. For snacks, I've been drinking veggie juice for snack.



I am bad. That's exactly how I eat. Small or no breakfast, small lunch, and then I eat like I've been saving up calories all day (which I have!!) I love my big dinners... Plus I can't stand going to bed hungry!! I can be mildly hungry all day and it doesn't bother me, but come evening, all I want to do it eat.  I just crave food at night. Doesn't seem to make a difference if I eat a lot during the day or not, so I just don't, usually.


----------



## Skittle68

Skittle68 said:
			
		

> I am bad. That's exactly how I eat. Small or no breakfast, small lunch, and then I eat like I've been saving up calories all day (which I have!!) I love my big dinners... Plus I can't stand going to bed hungry!! I can be mildly hungry all day and it doesn't bother me, but come evening, all I want to do it eat.  I just crave food at night. Doesn't seem to make a difference if I eat a lot during the day or not, so I just don't, usually.



For example, it's 6:30 and I've only had around 550 calories today... I did eat it in pretty small amounts throughout the day tho, so that's at least something, right?


----------



## CWS4322

I wasn't really trying to lose weight--I really wanted to get some energy back (and, if I did get back into my skinny jeans--bonus or I could give them away). What I wasn't anticipating was that my "bloomers" would turn into bloomers that almost reach my armpits (I know, TMI). If I jumped up and down, PF, they'd be around my ankles. Suspenders? Now I have to go lingerie shopping (or go without--the weather is HOT)...I don't have any skinny lingerie I was hoping to squeeze into again...I see the color purple...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I meant I was jumping up and down...burning calories and causing earth tremors in China...


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> Being on vacation in Maine, I am eating way too much and may need to have my jaw wired shut when I get home   Add to that a few whoopie pies (a must have when visiting Maine)!


 
There isn't a kid in New England that hasn't had a Whoopie pie. It was a staple of our lunch bag as a kid. While the rest of the world was eating Twinkies, we had the Whoopie Pie! We also had the half moon cakes/cookies. We used to go around the corner to the Quality Bakery on the way to school and for a nickel, we would buy a day old halfmoon and eat it on the way to school. That or a piece of pizza from the corner store. But we had to have that Whoopie Pie in our lunch bag.


----------



## bakechef

Addie said:
			
		

> There isn't a kid in New England that hasn't had a Whoopie pie. It was a staple of our lunch bag as a kid. While the rest of the world was eating Twinkies, we had the Whoopie Pie! We also had the half moon cakes/cookies. We used to go around the corner to the Quality Bakery on the way to school and for a nickel, we would buy a day old halfmoon and eat it on the way to school. That or a piece of pizza from the corner store. But we had to have that Whoopie Pie in our lunch bag.



I love whoopie pies, I'm on the hunt for the ultimate recipe.  I know that the filling will involve crisco, and I'm just going to have to be OK with that,  it may be that one recipe where I break the "no hydrogenated fat" rule, they just aren't the same with butter, tasty yes, but not the same!


----------



## simonbaker

I have started doing some water walking & it's amazing how much better it makes my knees & everything feel better. I just need to incoprorate more sensible eating paterns.


----------



## bakechef

I really need to take the step and join the gym down the street.  I need to get this last bit if weight off.  I dream of being "slim" again, not skinny, but for clothes to look great on me again.  It seems that when I get down to a medium shirt, almost everything that I try on looks good.  Right now I stick to patterned shirts to help hide the lumpiness that is my torso    I must be doing something right because people can't believe that I weigh as much as I do.

I know that I'll get my energy back when I start working out again, just getting the energy to do it after 8 hours on my feet......


----------



## bakechef

been eating better and going to the gym for almost 3 weeks with 6 pounds lost!

I am finally at the point of working out where I have more energy and look forward to going to the gym!  I am going 5 days a week every work day after work!

I had a physical yesterday and the only number out of whack is my LDL, I told him that I didn't want a prescription, and I would come back in 6 months and we could check it again, the more weight I get off and the more my body gets used to exercise, I'm willing to bet that the number will go down, it has in the past when I've lost a lot of weight.  I just don't care for the side effects of statins, and I want to avoid medication if I can.


----------



## Steve Kroll

DW and I recently started up on the Sonoma diet. Tomorrow, it will be two weeks. In that short time, I've already lost 17 pounds and Kellie has lost 9. I just can't figure out _why_. It sure seems like we are eating a LOT of food - neither of us feels hungry.

Not that I'm not complaining.


----------



## bakechef

I'm at the end of my weight loss, so it will come off slower, already down 75 pounds over the last couple of years!  The first 70 or so pounds was without exercise.  I want to see what it feels like to be "fit" 

I've lost lots of weight before, but have never been fit or truly healthy.  I am determined more than ever to make the weight loss "stick" this time!


----------



## Skittle68

I hate dieting. I just love food so much... I was a little over 120 (which is nearing the top of my healthy weight range for my height. Yes I'm short, shut up lol), and I watched my diet for a couple weeks and got down to right around 117, then maintained for awhile. I've been watching what I eat again, and now I'm around 114-115. My goal is to get, and stay under 110. 95 lb is the bottom of my healthy range.  With starting school comes a gym membership, so maybe I can even convince myself to work out a little. It would be good for my back to do some kind of exercise other than carrying around heavy trays at work (always on the left side).


----------



## bakechef

Skittle68 said:


> I hate dieting. I just love food so much... I was a little over 120 (which is nearing the top of my healthy weight range for my height. Yes I'm short, shut up lol), and I watched my diet for a couple weeks and got down to right around 117, then maintained for awhile. I've been watching what I eat again, and now I'm around 114-115. My goal is to get, and stay under 110. 95 lb is the bottom of my healthy range.  With starting school comes a gym membership, so maybe I can even convince myself to work out a little. It would be good for my back to do some kind of exercise other than carrying around heavy trays at work (always on the left side).



First I think that the correct term is "vertically challenged" 

Yeah dieting stinks.  Luckily I eat fairly well, I just had to eat a bit less to lose weight.  Once I'm at my maintain point, I'll be able to get back to my regular eating.  I have maintained the same weight for about a year and it wasn't all that hard now that I eat better.


----------



## chubbs

I'm 6'2" & was 220 age 16-this year.Turn 24 in a few days.I am down to 208 now.No strict diet & barely workout.I cut down ALLOT on processed foods & pop.I now drink water regularly,use to not drink it often.I switched out refined sugar & salt to organic sugar & himalayan salt.I actually been eating more then I used to eat.I have a big red romaine with baby kale & watercress salad for lunch with a wild blueberry smoothie everyday for lunch.


----------



## Addie

chubbs said:


> I'm 6'2" & was 220 age 16-this year.Turn 24 in a few days.I am down to 208 now.No strict diet & barely workout.I cut down ALLOT on processed foods & pop.I now drink water regularly,use to not drink it often.I switched out refined sugar & salt to organic sugar & himalayan salt.I actually been eating more then I used to eat.I have a big red romaine with baby kale & watercress salad for lunch with a wild blueberry smoothie everyday for lunch.


 
Keep all that up and you will have to change your name to Skinny! Good work.


----------



## vitauta

i started a one month trial on the medifast diet two weeks ago.  medifast is a diet created by physicians at johns hopkins about 30 years ago.  it is fully loaded with nutrients, requires no exercise and is jump-started with a menu of low carb-low fat, low sugar foods.  like atkins, medifast is restrictive, allowing no fruits whatever during its initial stage.  unlike atkins, fats are very limited on medifast and portion control is stressed.  that said, you are eating every two hours all day long, so hunger is not ever really a problem.  in just over two weeks time i lost 15 pounds.  i'm sure this weight is easily regained when the diet is over without proper follow through.  i am very pleased with this diet so far, but am so ready to be done with it too.  i very much miss the foods i love, the foods we talk about every day on discussing cooking.  what i need now is a good reentry plan, so that my lost pounds stay gone....
but for a surprisingly easy loss of 20-25 pounds in one month's time, i don't think one can do much better than this nutritionally sound medifast diet.


----------



## Addie

How many of you go on a maintenance diet once you reach your desired weight? I commend all of  you for wanting to get that extra weight off. But keeping it off is the real hard part. You not only have to lose the weight, but develop a whole new attitude toward food. You are not on a diet, but eating healthy. The way you should be doing. 

I am not one to talk. I have been overweight for far too long. And being diabetic only makes my weight problem more pressing. Good luck to all of you on your quest to get rid of those extra pounds.


----------



## powerplantop

Addie said:


> How many of you go on a maintenance diet once you reach your desired weight? I commend all of  you for wanting to get that extra weight off. But keeping it off is the real hard part. You not only have to lose the weight, but develop a whole new attitude toward food. You are not on a diet, but eating healthy. The way you should be doing.
> 
> I am not one to talk. I have been overweight for far too long. And being diabetic only makes my weight problem more pressing. Good luck to all of you on your quest to get rid of those extra pounds.



Staying motivated when the scales are not moving is very hard. I did a three month project in Colombia belly shrinking the whole time. Made it home and I had gained 2 pounds..... But now I focus on losing fat and not weight. Its more about being healthy than skinny. The fat continues to come off even if the scales are moving slowly in the other direction. 

I do find it easier to resist temptation when working outside the US. Its a lot harder to order a pizza when you do not know much of the local language. Pizza Hut  close to the hotel in Colombia never got any of my business....


----------



## Saphellae

I agree, it is hard to stay motivated when the scale is not moving. I prefer to think of it this way.. I lost 50 lbs, and want to lose the last 10, but have been stuck at the same number for 6 months! I prefer to think of this positively, and that I have learned to maintain my smaller self.  Now if my body just knew that OK, I"M READY TO MOVE ON NOW?!?!?!


----------



## Merlot

I'm getting ready to turn 40 and I never had a problem up until about 5 years ago but I figured out that I was snacking off my childs plate when he wouldnt finish.  I also tend to eat a lot more sweets now.  So I cut the snacking and cut the sweets, also cut down on one pop a day (I used to drink 2) and I have lost 8 lbs in about a week and a half.  Seems like when I diet, everything looks good except what I should eat...


----------



## NickCooks

Hi All,

I couldn't read the whole thread so hopefully I am not repeating anything that's been said already. I have successfully lost 40 pounds and kept it off without adding any exercise to my day and without being hungry.

I started with a diet of lean meats and vegetables. A single 6 to 8 ounce portion of meat and as much vegetables as I wanted. No dairy, sugar, fruit, rice or flour of any kind. Also no beans. Essentially no starches. I know it sounds restrictive but if you like vegetables it's easy to do. 

For instance I'll cube up a few eggplants, add some chopped garlic, diced onion, S&P and a drizzle of olive oil in non stick pans and roast them in the oven at about 375 until soft. You can also add different squashes and slices of tomato. Just watch the olive oil. Try to stay under 2.5 tablespoons per sitting. You'd be amazed how far that goes. It's delicious and I ate as much eggplant as I wanted.

Also I took a Calcium and Magnesium supplement because of the lack of dairy even though I was probably getting more than enough from the veggies.  After you hit your goal you can re-introduce some beans first then, healthy grains and cheeses as long as you monitor your weight daily and adjust as needed. Also at that point it would be good to work in some light exercise at least 3 times a week if you could.

And don't forget to cheat every now and then. I'd say twice a month until you reach your goal. I for one love homemade pretzels and beer. (and ice cream of course) I now cheat once a week. Just be careful that you don't binge eat and give yourself a good month of no cheating when you first start to get that scale moving.


----------



## Savannahsmoker

I just wanted to mention that I broke through the 180 pound plateau and weighed in at 179.6.  I started at 235 and am working on getting down to and maintaining about 175.  

Thanks to all those who posted about low cal but tasty foods and recipes.


----------



## taxlady

Savannahsmoker said:


> I just wanted to mention that I broke through the 180 pound plateau and weighed in at 179.6.  I started at 235 and am working on getting down to and maintaining about 175.
> 
> Thanks to all those who posted about low cal but tasty foods and recipes.


w00t! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Snip 13

For the first time in my life I can actually relate to a thread like this one. I weighed like a 100 lbs soaking wet up until a year ago, stayed the same weight give or take a pound since I was 14. I've gained about 20 pounds in the past 6 months and I have no idea why. I still eat the same, walk every day and run after my kids. Not sure if it's because I'm over 30 now or if something is wrong. Surely age related weight gain should be gradual? Anyway, I've discovered that eating loads of papaya has helped and so does pineapple. Both of these fruits help break down proteins and fat. I've lost 5 pounds since last week.


----------



## taxlady

Snip 13 said:


> For the first time in my life I can actually relate to a thread like this one. I weighed like a 100 lbs soaking wet up until a year ago, stayed the same weight give or take a pound since I was 14. I've gained about 20 pounds in the past 6 months and I have no idea why. I still eat the same, walk every day and run after my kids. Not sure if it's because I'm over 30 now or if something is wrong. Surely age related weight gain should be gradual? Anyway, I've discovered that eating loads of papaya has helped and so does pineapple. Both of these fruits help break down proteins and fat. I've lost 5 pounds since last week.


When is the last time you had your thyroid checked?


----------



## Snip 13

taxlady said:


> When is the last time you had your thyroid checked?


 
I've been on medication for an underactive thyroid for 10 yrs. Had it checked about 2 months ago and that's not the cause but well spotted! I'm starting to wonder if I shouldn't maybe be tested for diabetes. I'm thirsty all the time and I get up about 5 times a night to wee. Not sure what else it could be but since I don't have medical aid testing for problems is a hobby I can't afford lol!


----------



## taxlady

Snip 13 said:


> I've been on medication for an underactive thyroid for 10 yrs. Had it checked about 2 months ago and that's not the cause but well spotted! I'm starting to wonder if I shouldn't maybe be tested for diabetes. I'm thirsty all the time and I get up about 5 times a night to wee. Not sure what else it could be but since I don't have medical aid testing for problems is a hobby I can't afford lol!


My mum had and my sister has underactive thyroid, so it came to mind. I get tested regularly.

You could buy some of those test sticks for sugar in the urine at the pharmacy. Or, find out how much a test for diabetes costs. It might not be as expensive as you think. Maybe Princess Fiona has better suggestions, since she is a nurse and diabetic.


----------



## Addie

Snip 13 said:


> I've been on medication for an under active thyroid for 10 yrs. Had it checked about 2 months ago and that's not the cause but well spotted! I'm starting to wonder if I shouldn't maybe be tested for diabetes. I'm thirsty all the time and I get up about 5 times a night to wee. Not sure what else it could be but since I don't have medical aid testing for problems is a hobby I can't afford lol!


 
Get yourself to a doctor to have your blood tested for an A1c test. Even if it is an emergency room. I don't mean to scare you, but diabetes is a silent killer. While you are battling constant thirst, inside the diabetes is doing it dastardly deeds attacking your major organs. Starting with your circulatory system, heart and kidneys. Constant thirst is a symptom of a more deep problem. Most likely diabetes. If you have anyone in your family that is diabetic, then most likely you will develop it also. Get it checked now and if you are lucky, you will only be type two. It can be controlled in two ways. With medications (pills) or diet. If you are borderline for type one, then you may have to go with the injections of insulin. That is up to your doctor to decide. You may be only borderline and con control it with diet alone. 

*Everyone* in my family (back to my grandparents) has heart disease and/or diabetes. They go hand in hand. I am the last one of my generation to be diagnosed with diabetes. Next will be my children. Knowing the family history, they are checked every three months for it. I don't expect any of my kids to escape developing this hideous disease. And neither do they. 

A little known secret. In this country, if a hospital receives even one dollar from the federal government, they cannot refuse you medical treatment. And since you don't have medical coverage, they can direct you to medical services that are available to you. Your best bet is an emergency room. I hate to use that, but a doctor really doesn't want to see you without medical coverage. Good luck.


----------



## taxlady

Addie, Snip is in South Africa, not the US.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Addie, Snip is in South Africa, not the US.


 
I realized that when I went back to re read her post.


----------



## Barbara L

I said I would keep you all up-to-date on how our Sugar Blockers Diet is going. I know I haven't posted much. Last week we both hit the lowest weight we have been in a few years, and James has lost a couple pounds more since then. Over-all I have been kind of up and down with my weight, but my blood pressure and blood glucose levels have remained nice and low. Still not low enough to get off of my medications, but with more weight loss, I am hoping to be able to get off of at least some of it. 

We have done pretty well about cutting out starches. We are allowed to eat some though, and so we do have an occasional baked potato or I'll throw a handful of "garden" pasta into the pot. James's birthday was last Friday, and we definitely blew it on the starches (We knew ahead of time we would, but he would have totally lost heart if he could not have his birthday cake, and our friend made spaghetti for supper that night because he loves it so much--Fridays at their house is always our worst starch night.) 

Anyway, at this point the weight is not falling off, but it is going down, and we feel much better physically.


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:
			
		

> I realized that when I went back to re read her post.



Thanks for the advise. Think I will find out about that test tomorrow. I've had a heart attack and I'm on medication . Really hoping that  diabetes is doesn't go hand in hand in this case!  Starting to feel like the more medication they put me on the more I need lol! I had my  sugar level tested about  6 years ago and I was borderline diabetic but the Dr said I was fine after a course of Glucophage and change in diet. Must say my symptoms are pointing in that direction. Thirst, frequent urination, fatigue and I get dizzy if I don't eat often. I think I was just avoiding the issue, hoping it's nothing though. Thanks again, I'll post an update when I get back from the Clinic.!


----------



## Addie

Snip 13 said:


> Thanks for the advise. Think I will find out about that test tomorrow. I've had a heart attack and I'm on medication . Really hoping that diabetes is doesn't go hand in hand in this case! Starting to feel like the more medication they put me on the more I need lol! I had my sugar level tested about 6 years ago and I was borderline diabetic but the Dr said I was fine after a course of Glucophage and change in diet. Must say my symptoms are pointing in that direction. Thirst, frequent urination, fatigue and I get dizzy if I don't eat often. I think I was just avoiding the issue, hoping it's nothing though. Thanks again, I'll post an update when I get back from the Clinic.!


 
I am glad to hear you are taking your symptoms seriously. Diabetes is a life threatening disease. There are many diabetics in this forum that are only too willing to give you all the support you may need or want. I have a friend whose mother refused to admit that she was diabetic until she had both legs amputated because of the damage the disease had done to her circulatory system. Please do let us know what they find. I will be praying for you and sending up a prayer or two while I worry.


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> I am glad to hear you are taking your symptoms seriously. Diabetes is a life threatening disease. There are many diabetics in this forum that are only too willing to give you all the support you may need or want. I have a friend whose mother refused to admit that she was diabetic until she had both legs amputated because of the damage the disease had done to her circulatory system. Please do let us know what they find. I will be praying for you and sending up a prayer or two while I worry.


I will be at the Clinic first thing tomorrow. Hopefully it something small. Think my biggest fear is needles, diabetes is the last thing I want. I'd rather catch a snake with my bare hands than inject myself! I don't even like taking Asprin yet I end up having to take a fistfull of meds each day. Ironic isn't it? Murphy holds a personal grudge against me I'm sure 
Think I'm off to bed, it's 10pm here and I'm exausted. Have a gr8 evening


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Savannahsmoker said:


> I just wanted to mention that I broke through the 180 pound plateau and weighed in at 179.6.  I started at 235 and am working on getting down to and maintaining about 175.
> 
> Thanks to all those who posted about low cal but tasty foods and recipes.



Congratulations!


----------



## simonbaker

I went to a deep water class tonight, then did laps for 20 minutes.  I did not do so great on eating today hit the doritoes & the greasy brat.'s pretty hard. After I got cleaned up went in the dark garage, cranked up the music & had an intense work out for 40 minutes. I feel great now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hey, some days it happens!  Nothing to beat yourself up for, just get back to it tomorrow.  

You can't fall off the wagon if you never climb on.


----------



## Addie

Like PF said. It happens. You are asking your body to both mentally and physically change a lifestyle that you have fed for a long time. You will make it. Don't beat yourself over it. Just start again tomorrow. We all have faith in you and are here to lend support.


----------



## simonbaker

Well said. You have so many good ones.


----------



## bakechef

You'll never be perfect just take it one day at a time and try to make those bad eating choices less.  That one meal won't make you gain weight, doing this type of eating habitually will.  I had to program my self for everyday foods and sometimes foods, there is no way that I could go through life beating myself up for not being perfect.  If we had it in us to be perfect, then none of us would have weight issues.  Better habits take a while to stick, but they will over time, but nothing will sabotage you quicker than guilt. 

Keep up the good work, you are stronger than your guilt.


----------



## Dawgluver

+1

I think if you totally deprive yourself, you'll feel cheated and eat more, and that doesn't make for a lifestyle change.  If, for one or two days a week, you can have some guilty pleasures, you won't feel deprived and might be able to stick to the eating plan for the rest of the week.  Not to say eat a whole cake or a quart of ice cream, but a bit of each won't hurt once or twice a week.


----------



## CWS4322

Snip 13 said:


> I will be at the Clinic first thing tomorrow. Hopefully it something small. Think my biggest fear is needles, diabetes is the last thing I want. I'd rather catch a snake with my bare hands than inject myself! I don't even like taking Asprin yet I end up having to take a fistfull of meds each day. Ironic isn't it? Murphy holds a personal grudge against me I'm sure
> Think I'm off to bed, it's 10pm here and I'm exausted. Have a gr8 evening


Keep us posted, Snip. We care.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Keep us posted, Snip. We care.


+1


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> +1


 
We sure do. It is folks like Snip that make me so grateful that I live where I do. I will never have to worry again about any medical needs I may have until the day I leave this earth. My prayers are on their way for Snip.


----------



## Snip 13

taxlady said:


> +1


 

Thank you everyone! It's nice to know my DC family care so much


----------



## In the Kitchen

I am really and sincerely ashamed to say this, but I just started smoking due to too much stress in my life.  Most people don't believe what I tell them it is.  I feel they have no time to understand or try to encourage    They rather ignore and tell me this stress I am going through is not happening.  I know God is only One who is permitting this and evidently HE feels with His help I am strong enough to endure this.  It is just something that I did not cause.  It  is only when you are trying to defend yourself you reach out and try to stop it.  (Maybe some of you remember what I am referring to)  It has gone on for so long.  I was married 25 years to abuser and now I got another one.  I realize when people try to abuse others they themselves must be miserable.  

This smoking does kill my appetite and confidence.  I was so health conscious now, I really don't care.  Life is too short and I do what I can to accept it.  My self worth is shot.  This is exactly what abusers want to hear.  So very sad how people can't let someone try to live their life and I don't have too long.  

Sorry to be a downer but life is not fair just have to live it.


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> We sure do. It is folks like Snip that make me so grateful that I live where I do. I will never have to worry again about any medical needs I may have until the day I leave this earth. My prayers are on their way for Snip.


 
Got my results, had more test done and I'm Pre- Diabetic whatever that may be. Apparently very high risk for developing diabetes. The Doc put me on Metformin and I must eat a diabetic friendly diet.

At least I don't have to inject myself, thank Goodness for that!!!!

Thank you Addie for the advise and everyone else that gave support and advise.


----------



## Addie

Snip 13 said:


> Got my results, had more test done and I'm Pre- Diabetic whatever that may be. Apparently very high risk for developing diabetes. The Doc put me on Metformin and I must eat a diabetic friendly diet.
> 
> At least I don't have to inject myself, thank Goodness for that!!!!
> 
> Thank you Addie for the advise and everyone else that gave support and advise.


 
Metformin is the best medication you could be on. During the field trials, they had great success. I am so glad you followed through. Your family needs you.


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> Metformin is the best medication you could be on. During the field trials, they had great success. I am so glad you followed through. Your family needs you.


 
Thanks Addie, I'm not going anywhere! Only the good die young lol!
I think it will work out just fine. I look after myself as best I can and won't do anything to harm my health on purpose.
Might need some diabetic recipes but luckily there are many on DC


----------



## Addie

Snip 13 said:


> Thanks Addie, I'm not going anywhere! Only the good die young lol!
> I think it will work out just fine. I look after myself as best I can and won't do anything to harm my health on purpose.
> Might need some diabetic recipes but luckily there are many on DC


 
A low carb diet with plenty of protein. Fresh veggies. Lots of salads. Be careful of fresh fruit. Most of them are loaded with natural sugar. Eat them in moderation. Grains for breakfast. Cooked is better than dry. If your doctor doesn't have you come in for blood work in six months, then make an appointment for a checkup.


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> A low carb diet with plenty of protein. Fresh veggies. Lots of salads. Be careful of fresh fruit. Most of them are loaded with natural sugar. Eat them in moderation. Grains for breakfast. Cooked is better than dry. If your doctor doesn't have you come in for blood work in six months, then make an appointment for a checkup.


 
Going back in 3 months. He told me to make the appointment so long.

I eat mainly sweet potatoes, brown rice, rye bread, oats, weetabix, branflakes, rice noodles, barley, lentils, beans and homemade muesli (sugar free, I add stevia) when I eat carbs. I do eat macaroni once a month when I make mac 'n cheese though, don't like wholegrain pasta 

As far as fruit goes I only really eat lemons, papaya and Grapefruit. Not very often since fruit is expensive and I tend to save it for the kids. I love fruits but I prefer veggies. Don't have a big sweet tooth.

Protein wise I eat mainly lean beef, pork and fish (plus all the pulses I eat) and I love egg. 
I must do some research to find out what to avoid. I don't like processed food so that's a start. They usually contain loads of hidden sugars.
Gosh I hope I know what I'm doing lol!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snip 13 said:


> Going back in 3 months. He told me to make the appointment so long.
> 
> I eat mainly sweet potatoes, brown rice, rye bread, oats, weetabix, branflakes, rice noodles, barley, lentils, beans and homemade muesli (sugar free, I add stevia) when I eat carbs. I do eat macaroni once a month when I make mac 'n cheese though, don't like wholegrain pasta
> 
> As far as fruit goes I only really eat lemons, papaya and Grapefruit. Not very often since fruit is expensive and I tend to save it for the kids. I love fruits but I prefer veggies. Don't have a big sweet tooth.
> 
> Protein wise I eat mainly lean beef, pork and fish (plus all the pulses I eat) and I love egg.
> I must do some research to find out what to avoid. I don't like processed food so that's a start. They usually contain loads of hidden sugars.
> Gosh I hope I know what I'm doing lol!



I'm thinking it's the sweet potatoes and the dry cereals that are doing it for you.  The rest of your diet sounds good.

Just holler if you need help!  Did they set you up with a glucometer for daily checks?  If not I would ask them for one.


----------



## kimmo

I've come to realise that what works for someone, may not work for others.  I have tried the no carbs, no dairy...tried everything.  What works for me is just cutting down on quantity - depending on how much exercise I am doing.  Obviously eating sensibly and not binging on sweets and chocolate - which I love - also helps.  It's an ongoing thing trying to keep weight down!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm thinking it's the sweet potatoes and the dry cereals that are doing it for you.  The rest of your diet sounds good.
> 
> Just holler if you need help!  Did they set you up with a glucometer for daily checks?  If not I would ask them for one.


Believe it or not Wheetabix has added sugar.

Actual fruit is much better for you than fruit juice (even unsweetened). I'm not sure if that counts with lemon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Believe it or not Wheetabix has added sugar.
> 
> Actual fruit is much better for you than fruit juice (even unsweetened). I'm not sure if that counts with lemon.




I was counting Wheetabix as a dry cereal.  Any cereal that is processed so you can pour milk on it to eat.  They always have added sugar and those that don't often are high in carbs, low in nutrition for what you are eating.  Better breakfast choices include protein with wholegrain toast.

I am also leaning towards veggies for breakfast via frittatas.


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was counting Wheetabix as a dry cereal. Any cereal that is processed so you can pour milk on it to eat. They always have added sugar and those that don't often are high in carbs, low in nutrition for what you are eating. Better breakfast choices include protein with wholegrain toast.
> 
> I am also leaning towards veggies for breakfast via frittatas.


 
Our Wheetabix or shall I say Weetbix as it's called here comes in a sugar and salt free variety. The bran flakes I buy are also sugar free and I don't eat them with sugar, just low fat milk.

I eat my fruit and drink only freshly squeezed orange juice when I go out sometimes.
I eat oats often and rye bread with poached eggs. The rye bread comes from a health shop and it's low GI and sugar free.
I think lemons might be my problem since they still contain lots of natural sugar and I add the juice to my water.
The sweet potatoes I always thought were fine since I bake mine and don't add sugar.
Darn it I'm confused, thanks for the advise!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snip 13 said:


> Our Wheetabix or shall I say Weetbix as it's called here comes in a sugar and salt free variety. The bran flakes I buy are also sugar free and I don't eat them with sugar, just low fat milk.
> 
> I eat my fruit and drink only freshly squeezed orange juice when I go out sometimes.
> I eat oats often and rye bread with poached eggs. The rye bread comes from a health shop and it's low GI and sugar free.
> I think lemons might be my problem since they still contain lots of natural sugar and I add the juice to my water.
> The sweet potatoes I always thought were fine since I bake mine and don't add sugar.
> Darn it I'm confused, thanks for the advise!



Sweet potatoes have a starch component AND a sugar component.  You need to start looking at grams of carbs per serving.


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sweet potatoes have a starch component AND a sugar component. You need to start looking at grams of carbs per serving.


 
OMG, so much to think of  Please can I ask you to PM me a list of good veg, fruit and carbs? Pretty please, Google is not much help. Too many different opinions.


----------



## taxlady

Snip 13 said:


> OMG, so much to think of  Please can I ask you to PM me a list of good veg, fruit and carbs? Pretty please, Google is not much help. Too many different opinions.


Looking at the amount of carbohydrates actually makes it simple. Find a reputable site, e.g., government or reputable university, that has a list.

I have free software from the USDA to look up nutrients. Nutrient Data Products and Services

BTW, you want to subtract the amount of fibre from the amount of carbs. Fibre is counted as a carb, but isn't digested and doesn't effect blood sugar.

You can take glycemic index into account, but that adds another layer of complication. I would start out counting carbs and when that is easy go on to consider GI.


----------



## taxlady

Snip 13 said:


> Our Wheetabix or shall I say Weetbix as it's called here comes in a sugar and salt free variety....


Oops, I can never remember the spelling of Weetabix. I was so pleased that I remembered that it wasn't Wheatabix. 

I had to look up Weetbix (no "a") and found out that it is the Australian and South African version, also the original name.


----------



## CWS4322

Snip 13 said:


> Our Wheetabix or shall I say Weetbix as it's called here comes in a sugar and salt free variety. The bran flakes I buy are also sugar free and I don't eat them with sugar, just low fat milk.
> 
> I eat my fruit and drink only freshly squeezed orange juice when I go out sometimes.
> I eat oats often and rye bread with poached eggs. The rye bread comes from a health shop and it's low GI and sugar free.
> I think lemons might be my problem since they still contain lots of natural sugar and I add the juice to my water.
> The sweet potatoes I always thought were fine since I bake mine and don't add sugar.
> Darn it I'm confused, thanks for the advise!


Snip--try cider vinegar in your water instead of the lemon.


----------



## Snip 13

CWS4322 said:


> Snip--try cider vinegar in your water instead of the lemon.


 
I'll try it thanks  I love cider vinegar so it should taste fine. I was out today so I just added a pinch of citric acid. The water tastes really bad here even when boiled.


----------



## taxlady

Snip 13 said:


> I'll try it thanks  I love cider vinegar so it should taste fine. I was out today so I just added a pinch of citric acid. The water tastes really bad here even when boiled.


How much lemon juice do you put in your water? Raw, unsweetened lemon juice only has ~8 grams of carbs in 100 grams of juice. That's ~4 grams of carbs in the juice of an entire (average sized) lemon. That's really not very much.

In the Atkins diet, lemon and lime juice added to water are the only allowed fruit juice.

BTW, cider vinegar has ~1 gram of carbs/100 grams.


----------



## Addie

Snip, orange juice whether fresh squeezed or processed will raise your sugar levels really fast. It is what they give to a patient when their sugar drops to dangerous levels. I am always surprised at how fast it acts in bringing up my sugar level when I am in trouble. You are better off eating an orange instead of the juice. When eaten with fibre and protein, your body absorbs it at a much slower rate. And you are still getting the benefits of the Vitamin C. Have you got a nutritionist available that you can consult? In the U.S. we have ones that have gone through special training just for diabetic patients.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snip 13 said:


> OMG, so much to think of  Please can I ask you to PM me a list of good veg, fruit and carbs? Pretty please, Google is not much help. Too many different opinions.



LOL!  Taxlady gave you the link to what I would use for finding serving sizes and nutritional information, I have it installed on my computer..  You are looking for foods that are low in carbs.  The typical Low-Carb diet suggests between 20-60 grams of carbs per day.  If you are busy chasing kids all day, I would only go between 50-60 grams per day, your body needs the carbs.

Leafy green, red, yellow veggies are the best.  If something tastes sweet, check the carbs.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Snip 13

taxlady said:


> How much lemon juice do you put in your water? Raw, unsweetened lemon juice only has ~8 grams of carbs in 100 grams of juice. That's ~4 grams of carbs in the juice of an entire (average sized) lemon. That's really not very much.
> 
> In the Atkins diet, lemon and lime juice added to water are the only allowed fruit juice.
> 
> BTW, cider vinegar has ~1 gram of carbs/100 grams.


 
Juice from 1 fresh squeezed lemon in a litre of water. My water bottle takes 1 litre and I get lemons from my friend's tree.


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> Snip, orange juice whether fresh squeezed or processed will raise your sugar levels really fast. It is what they give to a patient when their sugar drops to dangerous levels. I am always surprised at how fast it acts in bringing up my sugar level when I am in trouble. You are better off eating an orange instead of the juice. When eaten with fibre and protein, your body absorbs it at a much slower rate. And you are still getting the benefits of the Vitamin C. Have you got a nutritionist available that you can consult? In the U.S. we have ones that have gone through special training just for diabetic patients.


 
Thanks Addie, orange juice gives me heartburn anyway. Won't lose sleep over it. 
Most days I just drink my cup of coffee in the morning. Water with a bit of lemon, iced rooibos tea flavoured with fresh mint or lemon verbena (no sugar added) make it myself, green tea, oolong tea, jasmine tea and sometimes a cup of tea at night with lemon. I could use citric acid instead of lemon in my tea I suppose.


----------



## taxlady

Snip 13 said:


> I'll try it thanks  I love cider vinegar so it should taste fine. I was out today so I just added a pinch of citric acid. The water tastes really bad here even when boiled.


Have you thought of getting a Britta filter or similar?


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL! Taxlady gave you the link to what I would use for finding serving sizes and nutritional information, I have it installed on my computer.. You are looking for foods that are low in carbs. The typical Low-Carb diet suggests between 20-60 grams of carbs per day. If you are busy chasing kids all day, I would only go between 50-60 grams per day, your body needs the carbs.
> 
> Leafy green, red, yellow veggies are the best. If something tastes sweet, check the carbs. I hope this helps.


 
Thanks PF, still can't understand why I have a problem. I eat healthier that most and I've been doing so my whole life. Sure I eat the odd bad meal but don't we all?
I eat low fat foods most of the time too and yet I end up with high cholesterol and heart disease. 
My biggest weakness is salt and my blood preasure is fine, go figure lol!

I think a big part of the problem may be that I've started skipping meals more often. I have no appetite lately. I eat breakfast when I'm up to it and only at about 10 pm, skip lunch most days and eat the same amount of food at night as my 5 yr old.
I snack on celery and frozen iced tea to beat the heat. I'm never hungry in summer.


----------



## Snip 13

taxlady said:


> Have you thought of getting a Britta filter or similar?


 
I've been looking for water filters on sale since we moved here but money is really tight. There always seems to be something more important that comes up like clothes for my kids, medication etc.
Our fuel prices went up 3 times in the past month because of transport strikes. Supermarkets have increased their prices so much that my groceries cost 1/3 more this month than last and I bought the same goods.
This country is going nowhere slowly. Wish we could just go back to Botswana.


----------



## taxlady

Snip 13 said:


> I've been looking for water filters on sale since we moved here but money is really tight. There always seems to be something more important that comes up like clothes for my kids, medication etc.
> Our fuel prices went up 3 times in the past month because of transport strikes. Supermarkets have increased their prices so much that my groceries cost 1/3 more this month than last and I bought the same goods.
> This country is going nowhere slowly. Wish we could just go back to Botswana.


I hear ya. Have you looked in 2nd hand stores? I usually find several perfectly good ones. The real cost is the actual filters that only last 2 months each. But, I think it's worth it.


----------



## Snip 13

taxlady said:


> I hear ya. Have you looked in 2nd hand stores? I usually find several perfectly good ones. The real cost is the actual filters that only last 2 months each. But, I think it's worth it.


 
I have looked but I haven't found any yet. If I don't find one I'll just go and buy a filter jug. I saw one for R100 About $12. Not too bad but still too much right now but I can buy it in November. My daughter is going on her first school tour so I had to pay for that, couldn't say no she was so excited.


----------



## CWS4322

Snip--I add all kinds of vinegar to water or Seltzer--red or white wine vinegar in the evening, balsamic vinegar, cider vinegar, coconut vinegar. I find it very refreshing when it is hot out. During our unbelievably hot summer here, I drank many glasses of water or Seltzer with apple cider vinegar added every day. I brought a bottle of Seltzer with cider vinegar added every time I had to drive somewhere.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snip 13 said:


> Thanks Addie, orange juice gives me heartburn anyway. Won't lose sleep over it.
> Most days I just drink my cup of coffee in the morning. Water with a bit of lemon, iced rooibos tea flavoured with fresh mint or lemon verbena (no sugar added) make it myself, green tea, oolong tea, jasmine tea and sometimes a cup of tea at night with lemon. I could use citric acid instead of lemon in my tea I suppose.



Use the lemon, the few calories that it adds completely overtake for freshness what using just citric acid would give.  The plan is real, fresh foods, not replacing it with chemicals.  And you would lose that lemon zip.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snip 13 said:


> Thanks PF, still can't understand why I have a problem. I eat healthier that most and I've been doing so my whole life. Sure I eat the odd bad meal but don't we all?
> I eat low fat foods most of the time too and yet I end up with high cholesterol and heart disease.
> My biggest weakness is salt and my blood preasure is fine, go figure lol!
> 
> I think a big part of the problem may be that I've started skipping meals more often. I have no appetite lately. I eat breakfast when I'm up to it and only at about 10 pm, skip lunch most days and eat the same amount of food at night as my 5 yr old.
> I snack on celery and frozen iced tea to beat the heat. I'm never hungry in summer.



I don't know, either!  I spent many years as a pre/borderline diabetic.  Then one heart attack and I went over that hill and became a diabetic.  I can't eat any better than I have for the last 15 years.  I make a joke about only being able to eat cardboard, but I'm not far off from that considering my diabetes and heart disease, to top it off the difficulty I have with eating because of bone loss in my jaws.

Stay enthusiastic about trying different foods.  Check out the app from the USDA, it is a great online resource.  Ask questions, you know we are all "know-it-alls" and are happier than heck helping you out.  Diabetes is not the end of the world, it's the start of a new you.  Lot's o hugs!


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't know, either! I spent many years as a pre/borderline diabetic. Then one heart attack and I went over that hill and became a diabetic. I can't eat any better than I have for the last 15 years. I make a joke about only being able to eat cardboard, but I'm not far off from that considering my diabetes and heart disease, to top it off the difficulty I have with eating because of bone loss in my jaws.
> 
> Stay enthusiastic about trying different foods. Check out the app from the USDA, it is a great online resource. Ask questions, you know we are all "know-it-alls" and are happier than heck helping you out. Diabetes is not the end of the world, it's the start of a new you. Lot's o hugs!


 
Thanks PF, you're input means a lot and it helps to know I'm not alone.
Think I'll stick to my dash of real fresh lemon in my water. Lemon is not bad in moderation. I hardly have any sugar anyway, not even much in natural form. I had my heart attack when I was in my 20's and my health has just gotten worse since then. I'm 2 cm's shorter because of losing bone mass, my teeth are translucent and I get pains in my legs at night. Sometimes they get really swollen. 
I can't think that depriving my body of the good nutrients that fresh foods provide will do any good. 
I just hate feeling like an old lady. I love being active and running after the kids but my body and mind seem to belong to 2 different people lol!
Even posting on DC has started feeling a bit fake. I mostly add the recipes and foods I prepare for my family since what I eat won't even excite a rabbit  Cooking is not as much fun since I can't eat most of the things I love to make anymore.
Maybe I killed a puppy in my past life and this is payback


----------



## Snip 13

CWS4322 said:


> Snip--I add all kinds of vinegar to water or Seltzer--red or white wine vinegar in the evening, balsamic vinegar, cider vinegar, coconut vinegar. I find it very refreshing when it is hot out. During our unbelievably hot summer here, I drank many glasses of water or Seltzer with apple cider vinegar added every day. I brought a bottle of Seltzer with cider vinegar added every time I had to drive somewhere.


 
Thanks CW, I tried adding just a dash to my water last night. White wine vinegar since I was out of Cider vinegar. I'll try the Cider vinegar but the wine vinegar made sick as a dog. Haven't slept much, spent half the night chucking up what felt like battery acid  
I only had 2 glasses with about a tsp of vinegar so I think it might not agree with me.


----------



## Addie

Snip, right now you are going through a stage of shock in finding that you have been diagnosed with a disease that you have heard horror stories about. The secret to managing your diet is not to live for your diabetes. You have been placed on Metformin. That is the very best medication for diabetes. You have a great diet already. Just eat carbs in moderation and concentrate on proteins. And for those cramps in your legs at night, you need potassium in your diet. Try to eat a banana every day. Or at least every other day. A great source of potassium. And it is good for your new diet. My son gets me pygmy bananas about twice a week. Every so often I take a break and don't eat them for about two weeks. Then I get back on the regimen. 

I know what you are going through right now. "Good God, what more can go wrong with my body?" I had three heart attacks last year. On top of the diabetes. I have been through open heart surgery, almost lost my leg due to no blood flow, etc. Now I am developing cataracts. And I am in a fight to get the needed surgery before I lose my sight. "Good God, what more can go wrong with my body?" I am the worlds worst diabetes patient. I drive my doctor and nurses crazy. I refuse to live my life around my diabetes. I skip meals, check my sugar readings if I remember, and pretty much live my life the way I want to. As long as I take my medicine like I should, then I do fine. and that is the secret. They have a birthday cake here in the building every month for the residents. I take a small piece. I am not a sweet eater. After a couple of bites, I never finish the piece. So what. I went off my diet once this month and it didn't kill me. I just don't make it a habit to do that very often. 

Right now you feel like you are the only person in the world with this hideous disease. You feel panicky. Like you are all alone and no one understands. Well, you are wrong. It is not a hideous disease. You stated that you had a heart attack in your 20's. Well, like I told you earlier, heart and diabetes go hand in hand. You have us here in DC. We will get you through this first stage. And that is what it is. Just a stage. The next stage is acceptance. And that will come shortly. PF, me and any other member of DC who has been diagnosed with diabetes has gone through what you are going through right now. Think of this event in your life as a means to expand your knowledge. Make it a learning experience. You are going to learn about food and how your body reacts to what you eat. Try to keep your weight down. That plays a big part in handling your diabetes. The less you weigh, the more control you will have over your sugar. I lost enough weight this year that now I am off any medicine and control it by diet alone. And I am doing fine. And so will you. Remember we are here for you.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Snip, right now you are going through a stage of shock in finding that you have been diagnosed with a disease that you have heard horror stories about. The secret to managing your diet is not to live for your diabetes. You have been placed on Metformin. That is the very best medication for diabetes. You have a great diet already. Just eat carbs in moderation and concentrate on proteins. And for those cramps in your legs at night, you need potassium in your diet. Try to eat a banana every day. Or at least every other day. A great source of potassium. And it is good for your new diet. My son gets me pygmy bananas about twice a week. Every so often I take a break and don't eat them for about two weeks. Then I get back on the regimen.
> 
> I know what you are going through right now. "Good God, what more can go wrong with my body?" I had three heart attacks last year. On top of the diabetes. I have been through open heart surgery, almost lost my leg due to no blood flow, etc. Now I am developing cataracts. And I am in a fight to get the needed surgery before I lose my sight. "Good God, what more can go wrong with my body?" I am the worlds worst diabetes patient. I drive my doctor and nurses crazy. I refuse to live my life around my diabetes. I skip meals, check my sugar readings if I remember, and pretty much live my life the way I want to. As long as I take my medicine like I should, then I do fine. and that is the secret. They have a birthday cake here in the building every month for the residents. I take a small piece. I am not a sweet eater. After a couple of bites, I never finish the piece. So what. I went off my diet once this month and it didn't kill me. I just don't make it a habit to do that very often.
> 
> Right now you feel like you are the only person in the world with this hideous disease. You feel panicky. Like you are all alone and no one understands. Well, you are wrong. It is not a hideous disease. You stated that you had a heart attack in your 20's. Well, like I told you earlier, heart and diabetes go hand in hand. You have us here in DC. We will get you through this first stage. And that is what it is. Just a stage. The next stage is acceptance. And that will come shortly. PF, me and any other member of DC who has been diagnosed with diabetes has gone through what you are going through right now. Think of this event in your life as a means to expand your knowledge. Make it a learning experience. You are going to learn about food and how your body reacts to what you eat. Try to keep your weight down. That plays a big part in handling your diabetes. The less you weigh, the more control you will have over your sugar. I lost enough weight this year that now I am off any medicine and control it by diet alone. And I am doing fine. And so will you. Remember we are here for you.


 You are such a nice person addie!


----------



## Addie

Thank you.


----------



## Snip 13

simonbaker said:


> You are such a nice person addie!


 
+3
(from me myself and Irene lol!)


----------



## Skittle68

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> I am really and sincerely ashamed to say this, but I just started smoking due to too much stress in my life.  Most people don't believe what I tell them it is.  I feel they have no time to understand or try to encourage    They rather ignore and tell me this stress I am going through is not happening.  I know God is only One who is permitting this and evidently HE feels with His help I am strong enough to endure this.  It is just something that I did not cause.  It  is only when you are trying to defend yourself you reach out and try to stop it.  (Maybe some of you remember what I am referring to)  It has gone on for so long.  I was married 25 years to abuser and now I got another one.  I realize when people try to abuse others they themselves must be miserable.
> 
> This smoking does kill my appetite and confidence.  I was so health conscious now, I really don't care.  Life is too short and I do what I can to accept it.  My self worth is shot.  This is exactly what abusers want to hear.  So very sad how people can't let someone try to live their life and I don't have too long.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer but life is not fair just have to live it.



I'm so sorry to hear this- I know this is an older post, but I've been so busy with school I'm never on here anymore. You said you found another abuser? Well you lost the first one, so maybe you need to find it in yourself to lose this one too. That would be one major source of stress out of the way.  If smoking was what you needed to do to cope, don't beat yourself up too much. There are worse things you could have done than that. Unfortunately quitting can be stressful in and of itself, but that's also doable. Good luck with everything, and stay strong.


Snip:
Glad you found out about the pre-diabetes before it got worse snip!! Hopefully now that you know what's causing your current issues, you can control it and feel better. The well water at my house tastes bad too, and I actually send it through a britta water pitcher twice, and keep a large jug, with a spout, of cold water in the fridge all the time. Lemon is great in water, but if you have issues with thin enamel on your teeth you really need to be careful about constantly drinking acidic liquids. High protein diets can also put your body in a state of acidity, which your body uses calcium to counteract, so get plenty of calcium (dairy isn't necessarily the best source because of the high level of protein. The US is the leading consumer of dairy, and has the leading number of osteoporosis cases, so that should probably tell people we are doing something wrong), or you body will leech it out of your teeth and bones. 

I've been going to the gym, since I get a free membership through the college, and I feel great about it! Went to a yoga class yesterday, and a cardio class this morning. Pretty sure the cardio lady was trying to kill us lol. And doing so in such a cheerful manner, too!! I almost walked out!  But I hung in there, and plan to go back for more on Monday. It was a little more technical than I expected, I had a hard time keeping up with some of the moves, and I probably looked a little uncoordinated, but I'm told she mostly repeats the same moves, and you get better at it. I haven't lost any weight yet, but its great for my body.  I also got a hot tub!!! It's so great for my back! It has super powerful moto-massage jets, that give me a great lower back massage. The combination of carrying heavy trays at work, and being fairly large chested for my small stature wreaks havoc on my lower back.  So that's what's going on in my world right now. Sorry I'm never on anymore. I still try to keep reading a lot of the posts, but I just don't have much time for posting. Miss everyone!!

Skittle


----------



## simonbaker

I am on my 22nd day of my 90 days in a row of exercise. Today I was on the elliptical for 22 minutes then just did some weights. It felt like a pretty light workout until I sat down for awhile then tried to get up & walk normally.   I'm thinking it's time for the pool tomorrow.


----------



## Skittle68

simonbaker said:
			
		

> I am on my 22nd day of my 90 days in a row of exercise. Today I was on the elliptical for 22 minutes then just did some weights. It felt like a pretty light workout until I sat down for awhile then tried to get up & walk normally.   I'm thinking it's time for the pool tomorrow.



Great job!!! Make sure you alternate cardio days and weight training days, or do upper body one day and lower the next to give your muscles a chance to heal and recover (this is when you'll get your toning).

I am so sore from the cardio class yesterday, I can literally barely walk. My bf even noticed I was limping lol. I told you she was trying to kill us!! I've stretched my calves (that's where I'm the most sore), and I'm about to go take advantage of the calf massaging jets in the hot tub. Yay!
I'm probably still going to need some ibuprofen for work tonight tho...


----------



## simonbaker

Hope the hot tub helped your calves. The pool & hot tub felt fantastic today. Brought the daughter with me today & we were in the pool & hot tub for 2 hours.  All the pain went away in my legs.  Thanks for the tip on alternating, it makes sense.


----------



## CWS4322

A friend has lost 85 lb since she (a) switched to eating her big meal from evening to a.m. (b) cut out refined sugar, (c) cut out pasta and bread (except for when she goes out to eat 2x / month) and (d) cut red meat consumption to 1-2x per week. She also switched plates to a smaller plate and doesn't snack b/tween meals. 

She was shocked it was so easy (she started in January). She has had a weight issue all of her life (she's 48). No, she didn't start exercising...hates to sweat.


----------



## simonbaker

I find that exercise gives you the strength to get through the day.


----------



## vitauta

CWS4322 said:


> A friend has lost 85 lb since she (a) switched to eating her big meal from evening to a.m. (b) cut out refined sugar, (c) cut out pasta and bread (except for when she goes out to eat 2x / month) and (d) cut red meat consumption to 1-2x per week. She also switched plates to a smaller plate and doesn't snack b/tween meals.
> 
> She was shocked it was so easy (she started in January). She has had a weight issue all of her life (she's 48). No, she didn't start exercising...hates to sweat.



and this sounds like an Easy way to lose weight to you, cws?  not for me, not for a prolonged time, anyhow....


----------



## CWS4322

It really is easy (if you don't have a sweet tooth!). I don't know how much weight I've lost--I didn't have a lot to lose, but I have shrunk two sizes by just changing a few things. I do love bread--but don't make it all the time. I don't have any bread in the house right now. Thinking of firing up the bread machine...and, I don't eat pasta very often. It isn't a diet, it is a change in eating habits.


----------



## vitauta

i'm afraid my unrelenting appetite for carbs (in the form of breads, potatoes, pastas and rice) makes me a poor candidate for the interesting eating changes you are proposing, cws--sweets i could do without quite easily....


----------



## Tomcat1066

I'm doing the paleo diet myself, so no grains of any kind.  The hardest part is that it means no pasta.

Still, I've lost 29 lbs so far, so I'm gonna stick with this for a while longer at the least


----------



## simonbaker

I cut portion sizes down dramatically. I eat 10 -12 oz. at every meal. Ususally steel cut oats & fruit for breakfast, lite, 12 grain sandwich bread with 2 oz. lean meat for lunch then 3 oz. meat at supper with a salad & potato. If I get hungry between meals I will eat only fresh fruit or vegetables. I exercise at least 30 minutes a day. I have been on this self program for the last 25 days. I have lost 17 pounds so far. I have a long ways to go & alot more to lose but I am feeling so much better. I love the pool. Water walking has done wonders for me. When I don't feel like exercising I will at least get a 30 min. in outside with the dog.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Fantastic SB!  I'm excited for you!


----------



## Dawgluver

Way to go, SB!


----------



## simonbaker

Thank you!  You support is greatly appreciated.  I just hope my numbers reflect it at the doc.


----------



## bakechef

Good job SB!


----------



## bakechef

I've been on vacation and eating really poorly, but it's been delicious! 

Back to the gym today, and back to a good eating plan soon, but not before I try out the new mini pie maker.....


----------



## simonbaker

I am still working on learning lap swimming, I just cannot seem to get the breathing thing right. It feels like I have drank a good portion of the pool lately.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> I am still working on learning lap swimming, I just cannot seem to get the breathing thing right. It feels like I have drank a good portion of the pool lately.



SB, try using a kickboard.  Hold it straight out and practice face in the water, turn your head to the side and breathe, face back in the water.  Keep kicking .  Or use it closer and keep your face out of the water.  You can hold it behind your head while you swim on your back too.

Front crawl just takes a rhythm.  You don't need to take a breath every time, if you feel comfortable, take one every three or so strokes.  Important to not bury your head too far underwater, and make your strokes smooth, reach with your cupped hands, don't flail or kick so much that you make a big splash.  Try to keep it underwater with minimal splash.  Good luck!  Do they have adult swim classes?


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> SB, try using a kickboard.  Hold it straight out and practice face in the water, turn your head to the side and breathe, face back in the water.  Keep kicking .  Or use it closer and keep your face out of the water.  You can hold it behind your head while you swim on your back too.
> 
> Front crawl just takes a rhythm.  You don't need to take a breath every time, if you feel comfortable, take one every three or so strokes.  Important to not bury your head too far underwater, and make your strokes smooth, reach with your cupped hands, don't flail or kick so much that you make a big splash.  Try to keep it underwater with minimal splash.  Good luck!  Do they have adult swim classes?


Were you a swimming instructor or life guard?


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> Were you a swimming instructor or life guard?



Yup, both!  For years, in Canada during our summers.


----------



## bakechef

simonbaker said:


> I am still working on learning lap swimming, I just cannot seem to get the breathing thing right. It feels like I have drank a good portion of the pool lately.



I once drank a good portion of a lake trying to learn how to water ski.  I'm pretty sure skiing is supposed to happen on top of the water.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> SB, try using a kickboard. Hold it straight out and practice face in the water, turn your head to the side and breathe, face back in the water. Keep kicking . Or use it closer and keep your face out of the water. You can hold it behind your head while you swim on your back too.
> 
> Front crawl just takes a rhythm. You don't need to take a breath every time, if you feel comfortable, take one every three or so strokes. Important to not bury your head too far underwater, and make your strokes smooth, reach with your cupped hands, don't flail or kick so much that you make a big splash. Try to keep it underwater with minimal splash. Good luck! Do they have adult swim classes?


 Thanks! I have tried a kickboard but I feel like a fool as I don't seem to move very fast for some reason. I tried flippers but that did not end well. I am just pretty much self taught. The lifegaurd in the pool has given me some good tips.  I know what you mean about the rhythm. My problem is after I take a breath learning to EXHALE in the water,  & I learned tonight about keeping my face flat, or my ear in the water when I turn my head. I tend to want to lift my head to take a breath. It's like I understand how to do it & it gets frustrating that I just can't quite get it yet. I am determined to learn it as I love the pool. I appreciate your input.


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:
			
		

> I once drank a good portion of a lake trying to learn how to water ski.  I'm pretty sure skiing is supposed to happen on top of the water.



My first time I forgot to let go of the ski rope when I fell.  "BLUB BLUB, Dad, BLUB, stop the boat! BLUB!"


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> My first time I forgot to let go of the ski rope when I fell. "BLUB BLUB, Dad, BLUB, stop the boat! BLUB!"


 lol. I'm afraid I would be drowned if I even tried that!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I am still working on learning lap swimming, I just cannot seem to get the breathing thing right. It feels like I have drank a good portion of the pool lately.


 
I bet your innards are nice and clean.


----------



## simonbaker

Very well said!  




Addie said:


> I bet your innards are nice and clean.


----------



## Dawgluver

Check into adult swim classes, they will really help with technique, SB.  The key is to make yourself as aerodynamic as possible, which means keeping kicks underwater and pointing your toes, keeping legs flexible, turning rather than lifting your head, and overall reducing drag.

If you want to lift your head, I would recommend learning the breast stroke or side stroke.  Very easy and relaxing.


----------



## simonbaker

I will try it , Thanks!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Check into adult swim classes, they will really help with technique, SB.  The key is to make yourself as aerodynamic as possible, which means keeping kicks underwater and pointing your toes, keeping legs flexible, turning rather than lifting your head, and overall reducing drag.
> 
> If you want to lift your head, I would recommend learning the breast stroke or side stroke.  Very easy and relaxing.


I was going to suggest breast stroke or crawl. I find them more relaxing when I'm not in a hurry.

When I lived in Denmark, I went swimming almost every day. Danes do mostly breast stroke, but are aware of the crawl. I taught the lifeguards how to do sidestroke and showed them how to hold a person while doing breast stroke. They thought it was brilliant.


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> I was going to suggest breast stroke or crawl. I find them more relaxing when I'm not in a hurry.
> 
> When I lived in Denmark, I went swimming almost every day. Danes do mostly breast stroke, but are aware of the crawl. I taught the lifeguards how to do sidestroke and showed them how to hold a person while doing breast stroke. They thought it was brilliant.


 when you do the breast stroke is it underwater?


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> when you do the breast stroke is it underwater?


Sometimes, but more often it is on the surface. It's easy to swim head out of the water or to lift your head for a breath.


----------



## CWS4322

simonbaker said:


> when you do the breast stroke is it underwater?


There are a couple of ways to do the breast stroke. One has your head above water (the recreational method--doing a frog-kick), the other has you doing the frog kick and "bobbing" your head every 2-3 strokes (what you see competitive swimmers do). You can also do the dolphin kick with the breast stroke. I also find the side-stroke very relaxing--switching sides for each lane change. I like to do some breast stroke, side stroke, crawl, butterfly (the stroke I did competitively--not the easiest stroke to do), backstroke, and then back to the crawl, some skulling, some dolphin kicking holding a kickboard. I can spend 40 minutes in the pool flipping which stroke I do. I'm sure there are Youtube videos on how to do each of these strokes. I love to be in the water. The most important thing is to ENJOY it.


----------



## CWS4322

Mock Sour Cream

1 c cottage cheese (I use no fat or 2%)
1 T fresh lemon juice
1 T skim milk (or skim milk powder)
1/4 tsp salt

Run everything through the FP. One tablespoon has about 10 calories and 60 mg sodium. This makes about 18 1T servings. Add some chopped fresh chives or herbs, garlic. Great on bake potatoes or perogies when you realize you don't have any sour cream in the house.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Mock Sour Cream
> 
> 1 c cottage cheese (I use no fat or 2%)
> 1 T fresh lemon juice
> 1 T skim milk (or skim milk powder)
> 1/4 tsp salt
> 
> Run everything through the FP. One tablespoon has about 10 calories and 60 mg sodium. This makes about 18 1T servings. Add some chopped fresh chives or herbs, garlic. Great on bake potatoes or perogies when you realize you don't have any sour cream in the house.




That's a good one the have, thanks CWS!


----------



## simonbaker

After the daughter's piano recital today there was a small reception with goodies & punch. I took a peanut butter crispy bar. I have not eaten anything sweet or baked like that in the last 23 days. After 1 bite I just could not eat it. I was suprised that I did not care for it. That is a first!  I got 45 minutes in on the elliptical at home in the garage, sure glad it was a beautiful day outside today.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> After the daughter's piano recital today there was a small reception with goodies & punch. I took a peanut butter crispy bar. I have not eaten anything sweet or baked like that in the last 23 days. After 1 bite I just could not eat it. I was suprised that I did not care for it. That is a first!  I got 45 minutes in on the elliptical at home in the garage, sure glad it was a beautiful day outside today.



Good for you, SB!  

And 45 minutes, wow!  I usually do 30.  At this rate you will be where you want to be much sooner than you think!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> After the daughter's piano recital today there was a small reception with goodies & punch. I took a peanut butter crispy bar. I have not eaten anything sweet or baked like that in the last 23 days. After 1 bite I just could not eat it. I was suprised that I did not care for it. That is a first! I got 45 minutes in on the elliptical at home in the garage, sure glad it was a beautiful day outside today.


 
You just made the discovery that all diabetics make. You lose your craving for sweets. When I made the Chocolate, Chocolate Chip cookies from The Chew, I made them small. I then put them in the freezer. I also made about four of them the size of a Hershey's Kill. I baked a dozen on them today. I made two of the tiny ones for myself. I took one bite and had to spit it out. It was just too sweet. I asked my son to try one and he thought it was fine. I sent the rest of them home with him. 

I have two favorite candy bars. Mounds and York Peppermint Patty. Last year I bought a Mounds on impulse. I took one bite, tried to swallow it it. I got so sick. I was out on my scooter and kept having to stop to vomit. And there was nothing in my stomach. Oh what fun I have! Lesson learned.


----------



## Claire

I know this probably sounds stupid, but because of various reasons, I've lost 30 lbs in the past year or so.  I joke that the first ten I really, really worked at.  The second ten was pure stress (taking care of parents).  The third ten was that i had a fall and hip break and just didn't want to get up and eat.

The thing is that it puts me at the top of the charts for my height/weight, rather than being 30 lbs way overweight.

I don't like the way I lost it, but do want to keep it here.  Plus, my husband and I have always been within ten pounds of each other, and I want him to come down to my weight.  So that's what I'm working for right now.


----------



## Snip 13

Claire said:


> I know this probably sounds stupid, but because of various reasons, I've lost 30 lbs in the past year or so. I joke that the first ten I really, really worked at. The second ten was pure stress (taking care of parents). The third ten was that i had a fall and hip break and just didn't want to get up and eat.
> 
> The thing is that it puts me at the top of the charts for my height/weight, rather than being 30 lbs way overweight.
> 
> I don't like the way I lost it, but do want to keep it here. Plus, my husband and I have always been within ten pounds of each other, and I want him to come down to my weight. So that's what I'm working for right now.


 
I lost weight because of stress and illness and stayed that way for 3 or 4 years. I just recently gained it back, I'm exactly the right healthy weight I should be for my height etc.
Thing is, I got so used to being underweight that I feel fat and uncomfortable now. Logically I know I'm still thin but gaining 20 lbs has made me feel huge 
My husband is exactly double my weight, he's 242 and I'm 121. It's almost strange, he was exactly double my weight even when I was pregnant and 191 lbs.
I gained masses of weight with both pregnancies and lost it after just a few weeks without trying with both kids too.
Tried on some of my jeans from when we stayed in Botswana, think I'll only get my right butt cheek in them now 
Gave them to my Daughter, she fits into them and she's 10. Guess I was way too thin. She's not a fat child.


----------



## simonbaker

Enjoyed going to deep water class tonight then right into aqua chi class after that. Eating light today. I am feeling way relaxed now.


----------



## CWS4322

simonbaker said:


> Enjoyed going to deep water class tonight then right into aqua chi class after that. Eating light today. I am feeling way relaxed now.


Being in the water will do that to you! Great! I'm envious--I gotta get the key to my friend's apartment so I can use the pool!


----------



## simonbaker

I went to the pool again today but it was so crowded. They were teaching swimming lessons with kids under 8 years old in half the pool. I stayed for about a 1/2 hour the sat in the hot tub for 20 minutes. Did not feel like I got much of a work out today, plans to go to the other gym tomorrow.


----------



## mmyap

I'm currently trying to shed about 10 to 15 pounds to make my doctor happy avoid the pre-diabetic range.  I've spent my entire life yo-yoing from slim to fat to slim and back again.  I'm almost 50 and I've decided that I have no desire to try for thin.  I like food to much and I like cooking too much.  I'm trying to find my happy balance by eating healthy most of the time and enjoying indulgences occassionally.  I recently joined a zumba class which is great fun but truthfully I'm a hot mess since I'm rhythmically challenged. My biggest challenge is carb's.  My dragon to be vanquished. I've made many changes to my diet but carbs are like my crack.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Carb Crack, absolutely!  That's exactly what it's like!  Good luck!  I hope you stay away from the Diabetes end.  It's no fun.


----------



## simonbaker

When I got home I really did not feel like exercising. It was our 26th wedding anniversary. Had to bring the cat to the vet. he had an abses from a cat fight. Then we all went out to a family restaurant for supper. Did not get home until 8 pm & it was real cold outside. I made up my mind I had to do it.  The garage was cold but got on that elliptical for 1 hour. It was my first hour!  It was not cold in the garage when I got done.  My legs were a little sore today. Plans to go in the pool later tonight. My blood pressure was the best it's ever been for quite awhile this morning 137/74.  
Happy friday to all!!


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> When I got home I really did not feel like exercising. It was our 26th wedding anniversary. Had to bring the cat to the vet. he had an abses from a cat fight. Then we all went out to a family restaurant for supper. Did not get home until 8 pm & it was real cold outside. I made up my mind I had to do it.  The garage was cold but got on that elliptical for 1 hour. It was my first hour!  It was not cold in the garage when I got done.  My legs were a little sore today. Plans to go in the pool later tonight. My blood pressure was the best it's ever been for quite awhile this morning 137/74.
> Happy friday to all!!



Happy Anniversary, Simonbaker and DH of Simonbaker!   

Good for you to brave the cold and the elliptical, and congrats on the lower BP!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Happy Anniversary, Simonbaker and DH of Simonbaker!
> 
> Good for you to brave the cold and the elliptical, and congrats on the lower BP!


+1


----------



## vitauta

already you are showing good new numbers, sb--congrats, you go!


----------



## Somebunny

Way to go Simonbaker.  You are inspiring!  Happy anniversary too!


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> When I got home I really did not feel like exercising. It was our 26th wedding anniversary. Had to bring the cat to the vet. he had an abses from a cat fight. Then we all went out to a family restaurant for supper. Did not get home until 8 pm & it was real cold outside. I made up my mind I had to do it.  The garage was cold but got on that elliptical for 1 hour. It was my first hour!  It was not cold in the garage when I got done.  My legs were a little sore today. Plans to go in the pool later tonight. My blood pressure was the best it's ever been for quite awhile this morning 137/74.
> Happy friday to all!!



Happy Anniversary SB


----------



## bakechef

simonbaker said:


> When I got home I really did not feel like exercising. It was our 26th wedding anniversary. Had to bring the cat to the vet. he had an abses from a cat fight. Then we all went out to a family restaurant for supper. Did not get home until 8 pm & it was real cold outside. I made up my mind I had to do it.  The garage was cold but got on that elliptical for 1 hour. It was my first hour!  It was not cold in the garage when I got done.  My legs were a little sore today. Plans to go in the pool later tonight. My blood pressure was the best it's ever been for quite awhile this morning 137/74.
> Happy friday to all!!



That's how to do it!

When you "don't feel like" working out is the best time to push through and just do it.  Your mind wants to work against you, especially early on in a weight loss exercise plan, and if you can just push through, you not only feel better physically, but you know that you had it in you to push through.

I have some really busy days at work and there are lots of days where I battle the urge to just go home and relax.  I go to the gym directly from work, and I feel great afterwards.  A lazy evening on the sofa is my reward.


----------



## Snip 13

Well done on the progress Simon and happy anniversary!


----------



## simonbaker

Thank you to all for the anniversary wishes.

Again thank you all so very much with the support on my weight loss & exercise.  It is your inspiration that keeps me going.  Sometimes I get discouraged as with the 20# I have lost no one, who does'nt know I've changed my lifestyle, has even noticed that I have lost anything. I know it's for my health & nothing else, but I am so glad, that I feel you are all on my side with this.  : )  Thanks again!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Thank you to all for the anniversary wishes.
> 
> Again thank you all so very much with the support on my weight loss & exercise. It is your inspiration that keeps me going. Sometimes I get discouraged as with the 20# I have lost no one, who doesn't know I've changed my lifestyle, has even noticed that I have lost anything. I know it's for my health & nothing else, but I am so glad, that I feel you are all on my side with this. : ) Thanks again!


 
SB, it really does make a difference when you have support. When you go down a size, folks will notice. They will notice it in your face first. In the meantime, just play a game whereby it is just your secret and see how long before anyone says anything. Then when they do say something about how great you look, just pass it off as if it is nothing. Anyone can do it if they want to. Put on a superiority air. "After all, doesn't everyone lose weight whenever they really want to? It really isn't that hard." 

They will go home filled with jealousy that you can do it, why can't they. And you are the center of attention here in DC land. We all are rooting for you.


----------



## CWS4322

Happy Anniversary! 26 years' is good--my parents have been married 58 years. I've been married 25, but my track record isn't great-we live apart--works better for us.

I started changing when I eat most of my calories in June. I've shrunk 2 sizes--but that wasn't why I changed things up. I recall that 20 lb is one dress size. So I'm guessing I've lost 20-30 lb. I don't own a scale (well, not one I can stand on). I go by which clothes fit. 

I was a bit miffed that n/one had noticed...however, I overheard a co-worker describe me as the "slim, tall, blonde--can't remember her name" the other day. I can't remember the last time someone described me as slim and tall (blonde, I get that all the time). I'm the shortest person in my family and extended family---and I'm 5'6"! And, I'm only blonde during the summer months when I'm working outside in the garden. I have to admit, I was really tickled to be described as "tall and slim!!! at my age!!! Are you talking about ME? Tall AND SLIM--whooo-hoo!


----------



## simonbaker

Lucky you, enjoy it!!  You deserve it!

I got on the elliptical today for 30 minutes. The first 10 minutes not to intense. For the next 20 minutes I cranked the endurance up to 10. It felt good to get a good sweat going.


----------



## CWS4322

SB--keep going! I have those "lines" one gets with abs just from doing weights and using my "stretchy band" at home during TV commercials. Mind you, my body should have muscle memory from competing professionally as an x-c skier and I did a lot of competitive swimming when I was young. I also used to run 10-12 km a day. So the muscles come back.But, the little bit of exercise I do each day has made a difference. The DH finally noticed I've lost weight--didn't call me "slim," but he did finally comment--"you've lost weight." He's probably worried that I'll be spending $ on clothes...


----------



## simonbaker

I went to deep water class tonight the aqua chi I'm feeling real relaxed about now.I really do like the pool, wish I were a better swimmer though.


----------



## Skittle68

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> Happy Anniversary! 26 years' is good--my parents have been married 58 years. I've been married 25, but my track record isn't great-we live apart--works better for us.
> 
> I started changing when I eat most of my calories in June. I've shrunk 2 sizes--but that wasn't why I changed things up. I recall that 20 lb is one dress size. So I'm guessing I've lost 20-30 lb. I don't own a scale (well, not one I can stand on). I go by which clothes fit.
> 
> I was a bit miffed that n/one had noticed...however, I overheard a co-worker describe me as the "slim, tall, blonde--can't remember her name" the other day. I can't remember the last time someone described me as slim and tall (blonde, I get that all the time). I'm the shortest person in my family and extended family---and I'm 5'6"! And, I'm only blonde during the summer months when I'm working outside in the garden. I have to admit, I was really tickled to be described as "tall and slim!!! at my age!!! Are you talking about ME? Tall AND SLIM--whooo-hoo!



Good for you!! I get called the "short little blonde."  No one will ever describe me as tall lol


----------



## TattySandwich

Hi all newbie here im looking to shed some pounds, iv done it before but gained them again  Could anyone point me in some direction of good posts/recipes to help me on my way? 

Look forward to contributing.


----------



## Addie

TattySandwich said:


> Hi all newbie here I'm looking to shed some pounds, iv done it before but gained them again  Could anyone point me in some direction of good posts/recipes to help me on my way?
> 
> Look forward to contributing.


 
First all, *Welcome!*

We presently have a member Simon Baker (SB) who was told by her doctor in no uncertain terms, to lose weight. And we have been following her progress. All of us are so proud of her. Every so often her wagon tilts a little bit, but no major fall offs. And we will gladly give you all the support you may or may not need. Losing weight can often be a daunting task. It is so easy to get discouraged. But we will all be here to keep you going. There are a number of us who are Type 2 (T2) diabetics. I have noticed that folks who try to go by the diet of a T2 usually lose weight. Simply by eating the right foods and in small amounts. SB is finding that she is eating a lot less than she used to. She feels fuller with less food. The diet for a T2 will certainly not hurt you. As you may well know, sugar is the bain of the American diet. 

If you have any questions, feel free to ask. There is nothing we love better than helping someone.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I haven't posted much here, but since this time last year, I've gone from 265 lbs. to 237 lbs., and still losing.  My goal is 155 lbs.  I believe I have a way to go yet.  Portion control, a very good protien drink that is very low carb (good for us diabetics) and more movement have been the key so far.  I had a plateau at 240 lbs. for several weeks, but burst through that over the Thanksgiving Holydays, where I lost 5 lbs.  And i ate some of everything served, just small portions, which I found still satisfied.

I'm doing the happy dance.  Aren't you glad we don't have visuals?

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I haven't posted much here, but since this time last year, I've gone from 265 lbs. to 237 lbs., and still losing. My goal is 155 lbs. I believe I have a way to go yet. Portion control, a very good protien drink that is very low carb (good for us diabetics) and more movement have been the key so far. I had a plateau at 240 lbs. for several weeks, but burst through that over the Thanksgiving Holydays, where I lost 5 lbs. And i ate some of everything served, just small portions, which I found still satisfied.
> 
> I'm doing the happy dance. Aren't you glad we don't have visuals?
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 
Great goinig CLN. Those plateaus can be a killer. So discouraging. You just have to know to expect them. Keep up the good work and do pop in more often letting us know how you are doing. Even if it is just a little tilt of the wagon every so often. I am only too happy to pass on any encouragement needed. You deserve it.  And one for you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I haven't posted much here, but since this time last year, I've gone from 265 lbs. to 237 lbs., and still losing.  My goal is 155 lbs.  I believe I have a way to go yet.  Portion control, a very good protien drink that is very low carb (good for us diabetics) and more movement have been the key so far.  I had a plateau at 240 lbs. for several weeks, but burst through that over the Thanksgiving Holydays, where I lost 5 lbs.  And i ate some of everything served, just small portions, which I found still satisfied.
> 
> I'm doing the happy dance.  Aren't you glad we don't have visuals?
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



That 5 pounds was from crawling around on the floor with those Gorgeous Granddaughters of yours, that and getting off the floor! 

Seriously, Good Job!  Looks like you are doing something right in your diet.  Very proud of you!  Happy Dance and you should be glad there's no visual...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That 5 pounds was from crawling around on the floor with those Gorgeous Granddaughters of yours, that and getting off the floor!
> 
> Seriously, Good Job! Looks like you are doing something right in your diet. Very proud of you! Happy Dance and you should be glad there's no visual...


 
there might be no visual, but I can feel the floor shake.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> there might be no visual, but I can feel the floor shake.



The problem is getting the Happy Dance started on the inside soon enough it makes it to the outside so you CAN feel the floor shake...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The problem is getting the Happy Dance started on the inside soon enough it makes it to the outside so you CAN feel the floor shake...


 
The only Happy Dance I can do is to tap my toes. I used to kill myself dancing to Glen Miller music. Now if I can tap a toe or two I am very happy.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> First all, *Welcome!*
> 
> We presently have a member Simon Baker (SB) who was told by her doctor in no uncertain terms, to lose weight. And we have been following her progress. All of us are so proud of her. Every so often her wagon tilts a little bit, but no major fall offs. And we will gladly give you all the support you may or may not need. Losing weight can often be a daunting task. It is so easy to get discouraged. But we will all be here to keep you going. There are a number of us who are Type 2 (T2) diabetics. I have noticed that folks who try to go by the diet of a T2 usually lose weight. Simply by eating the right foods and in small amounts. SB is finding that she is eating a lot less than she used to. She feels fuller with less food. The diet for a T2 will certainly not hurt you. As you may well know, sugar is the bain of the American diet.
> 
> If you have any questions, feel free to ask. There is nothing we love better than helping someone.


 Thanks for the kind words addie!!  I started at 285# on August 20th & I weighed myself tonight, after swimming, at 255#. I must confess, I gained 3# over Thanksgiving. Granted, I have not been to the gym for 4 days either. It felt wonderful to get back to deep water class tonight. I am looking at it as a minor set back, getting right back up on that horse.


----------



## simonbaker

The wonderful support & great tips I get from DC is what helps keep me going! Thanks to all!!


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> The wonderful support & great tips I get from DC is what helps keep me going! Thanks to all!!



Great job, SB!  Beagle weighs 23 pounds, you lost more weight than a full-grown dog weighs!  30 pounds, wow!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

SB, go to the store and have fun with the butter display, pile 30 packages of butter in your cart and take a good look at it.  That's how much you have lost by now.  If you put the butter back, they will probably let you back in the store.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm also thinking the combined weight of 5 cats.

30 pounds of anything is a lot of weight to lose.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Thanks for the kind words addie!! I started at 285# on August 20th & I weighed myself tonight, after swimming, at 255#. I must confess, I gained 3# over Thanksgiving. Granted, I have not been to the gym for 4 days either. It felt wonderful to get back to deep water class tonight. I am looking at it as a minor set back, getting right back up on that horse.


 
That wasn't a setback, that was the treat I have been telling you to give yourself every so often. So you titled the wagon a little bit. At least you didn't fall off it completely. Keep it going. You are doing great. And you know we are all pulling for you.


----------



## simonbaker

Thank you all for the wonderfull support. Those are some great visuals pf & dawg., on the weight, I never really looked at it like that.  It will give me something to think about when I am resisting the candy at nighttime. Dh has a real sweet tooth & there always seems to be so much  candy  around here.  I can be sitting here on my lap top & this is where all my support is coming from. Thanks again!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Two and a half hours of shoveling snow tonight.  That should have burned some calories.  I left for to visit the kids on Wednsday with a temperature in the mid 50's.  i came back to find 2 inches of snow in my yard.  By the time I got off work today, the plow had dumped a pile of snow 2 foot deep, by ten foot long, by 12 foot wide.  And then there was the 12 inches of snow over the rest of the driveway, and covering the 20 foot pathway to my front door.

Around here, we don't need no stinking gym.  I'm gonna be sore tomorrow, I just know it.

I insist on manually shoveling my driveway, and walkways.  It gives me that extra calorie burn, and helps condition my heart, lungs, and muscles. 

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

See, Chief gets snow...I need him to share some...


----------



## chopper

Does that mean I need to duck again?  Is there a snowball coming?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Chopper and PriFi, the snowballs will be hurled tomorrow.  My shoulders are a bit stiff tonight.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

Chief, shovelling snow is probably great exercise. Just remember that it can be dangerous to your health if you aren't in shape.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

taxlady said:


> Chief, shovelling snow is probably great exercise. Just remember that it can be dangerous to your health if you aren't in shape.



My heart, circulatory system, and bones are all in great shape.  I keep active, though I can't swing a splitting mall like I used to.  I am losing weight, and getting in better shape before I do get into such shape that I am in trouble.  I look forward to shoveling as a way to get extra exercise.  I'm also avoiding elevators.  My goal is to get to about 150 lbs., and keep up a walking regimen, and lifestyle exercise rather than having to go to the gym.  I enjoy walking a fishing stream.  And to do that where I live, because the forest is so thick, and the landscape is rugged, you have to be in pretty good shape to do it, let alone wade a fast stream.  Besides, how can you help a granddaughter or grandson fly a kite, or ride a dirt bike if you aren't in good shape.  I did it with my kids, and will do it with my grandkids.  If you can't enjoy life, then what's the use in living it.  And for me, that joy comes from giving to my family, friends, and community, with a bit of fishing on the side for me. 

Besides, what good is it to have created the world's best pancake recipe if I can't eat them once in a while?  To do that, I have to be in better shape than I am now.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

Glad to hear that you are in decent shape Chief. I agree, lifestyle exercise is more fun and easier to keep up.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Thanks TL.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

Good for you cheif! It's wonderful that you are incorporating the outdoors & you have the option to have such beautiful surrondings to live a healthy lifestyle. My option here is the bike trails through town, which we do occasionaly on weekends. Our daughter (13) came to the gym with me tonight & worked with a trainer. In the spring she wants to get back into discus & she wants to build up more strength to be able to throw it further/harder. So, while she was doing that I got 35 minutes on the elliptical, 10 minutes on the bike then did some weights for 15 minutes. Feeling better now, looking forward to the pool tomorrow night.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Good for you cheif! It's wonderful that you are incorporating the outdoors & you have the option to have such beautiful surrondings to live a healthy lifestyle. My option here is the bike trails through town, which we do occasionaly on weekends. Our daughter (13) came to the gym with me tonight & worked with a trainer. In the spring she wants to get back into discus & she wants to build up more strength to be able to throw it further/harder. So, while she was doing that I got 35 minutes on the elliptical, 10 minutes on the bike then did some weights for 15 minutes. Feeling better now, looking forward to the pool tomorrow night.


 
Any chance of getting Daddy into this and making it a family affair?


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Any chance of getting Daddy into this and making it a family affair?


 I wish I could get him too. I have tried countless times. I told him what you wrote & he says then who would come home & clean the house & wash clothes, it's a back & forth thing between us, but I keep trying.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It would be another shared activity...at least you both would have the energy to do the housework with all of you pitching in.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It would be another shared activity...at least you both would have the energy to do the housework with all of you pitching in.


 dan says he's still laughing. He can be sooo stubborn!


----------



## MarianaGirgus

*Give me ideas*

Me  
I need to get more east quick recipes ...


----------



## Slitke

Chief, you've got it down.  Recently watched a lecture on the secrets of longevity and of the four, natural movement was key.  Far more beneficial than going to the gym.  And family.  So keep spending time with those grand kids.  

The other two were eating real food, mostly local and a positive attitude.  In case anyone was curious.


----------



## DebLynn

28 pounds gone here! Took what felt like forever- 8 months. Could have done it quicker if I didn't "cheat" so much.

Congrats to all of you who have lost and are still losing. You can do it!!


----------



## simonbaker

DebLynn said:


> 28 pounds gone here! Took what felt like forever- 8 months. Could have done it quicker if I didn't "cheat" so much.
> 
> Congrats to all of you who have lost and are still losing. You can do it!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16439


 Congratulations!!  You look great!


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> Congratulations!!  You look great!


+1


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> +1



+2


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Down to 233 on the scales this morning.  I've lost about 32 pounds in the last year, with most of that in the last 3 months.  Makes me smile.  Oh, and Deby-lynn, I'll never look as good as you.  But then again, I'm a guy.  That's a given.  I'll never look as good as my wife either, and for the same reason.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## SweetTeboho

I would like to lose weight but trying to lose weight might be strong verbiage.


----------



## SweetTeboho

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Down to 233 on the scales this morning.  I've lost about 32 pounds in the last year, with most of that in the last 3 months.  Makes me smile.  Oh, and Deby-lynn, I'll never look as good as you.  But then again, I'm a guy.  That's a given.  I'll never look as good as my wife either, and for the same reason.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Congrats!


----------



## SweetTeboho

DebLynn said:


> 28 pounds gone here! Took what felt like forever- 8 months. Could have done it quicker if I didn't "cheat" so much.
> 
> Congrats to all of you who have lost and are still losing. You can do it!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16439



You look awesome!


----------



## Chef Kat

DebLynn said:


> 28 pounds gone here! Took what felt like forever- 8 months. Could have done it quicker if I didn't "cheat" so much.
> 
> Congrats to all of you who have lost and are still losing. You can do it!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16439


Wowsers!  You DO look great!  I don't know what the "before" picture would have been like but congrats on what you've achieved!


----------



## Addie

There are a lot of things in life that give us satisfaction. Like a bowl of hot soup on a cold winter's night. But losing unwanted weight has to be at the top. Congradulations to all of our DC member who are struggling and winning that battle.  And one for all of you.


----------



## DebLynn

Thanks.

ChiefL, congrats on the 32 pounds! 

Slow and steady is the key.


----------



## Kylie1969

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Down to 233 on the scales this morning.  I've lost about 32 pounds in the last year, with most of that in the last 3 months.  Makes me smile.  Oh, and Deby-lynn, I'll never look as good as you.  But then again, I'm a guy.  That's a given.  I'll never look as good as my wife either, and for the same reason.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Chief, well done on losing 32 pounds, that is fabulous!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Kylie1969 said:


> Chief, well done on losing 32 pounds, that is fabulous!



Only 80 pounds to go.  I can do that in a week, maybe we should expand that time-frame a bit.  Realistically, if I lose just 2 pounds a week, that's just 40 weeks away.

Seeeeeeya, Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kylie1969

That is brilliant Chief, love the motivation


----------



## Savannahsmoker

Finally broke 180 at 178.3 down from 215. 

In a 1964 flight physical I weighed in at 180.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hooray!  Great and Congrats!


----------



## Dawgluver

Great job, Chief and Savannah!  Yay!!!

So proud of all of our DC weight losers!


----------



## simonbaker

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Down to 233 on the scales this morning. I've lost about 32 pounds in the last year, with most of that in the last 3 months. Makes me smile. Oh, and Deby-lynn, I'll never look as good as you. But then again, I'm a guy. That's a given. I'll never look as good as my wife either, and for the same reason.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Congratulations! Good for you!


----------



## Savannahsmoker

Congrats to all.


----------



## Marrie Ann

I have lost about 2 pounds since starting low carb diet last week. It's very satisfying.


----------



## simonbaker

Marrie Ann said:


> I have lost about 2 pounds since starting low carb diet last week. It's very satisfying.


 Good for you!!  You are off to a great start!!


----------



## DebLynn

Marrie Ann said:


> I have lost about 2 pounds since starting low carb diet last week. It's very satisfying.



I've always wanted to try low carb but I love my carbs so much! I'm sure I don't get enough protein also. Good for you for sticking to it!


----------



## luvs

think of your kidneys. when/if they ache, quit. it's ketosis.


----------



## callmaker60

Trying all the time...


----------



## simonbaker

DebLynn said:


> I've always wanted to try low carb but I love my carbs so much! I'm sure I don't get enough protein also. Good for you for sticking to it!


 I have a tough time getting my protein in sometimes too. I rely on cottage cheese, milk, beans, almonds, chicken & occasionaly beef jerky. Hope it helps!


----------



## luvs

incomplete proteins have 0 value besides caloric. i spotted several.


----------



## Alex-Peter

Eating food not be a barrier to weight loss , It is also not the main reason you can eat whatever you want , however keep your weight workout Such as running an hour every day and enter in one clubs the fitness To keep in shape , and good luck


----------



## taxlady

luvs said:


> incomplete proteins have 0 value besides caloric. i spotted several.


I only see two incomplete proteins in that list. If one were to eat the almonds and the beans on the same day, there would be complete protein.

Besides, almonds and beans have lots of other nutrients than incomplete protein and calories, unless you don't count vitamins, fibre, and minerals.


----------



## simonbaker

I have not gotton to the pool this weekend & am missing it very much. I did get on the elliptical for 40 mn. yesterday morning. It's so darn cold out in that garage today not sure if I will brave the cold & get out there, plans to get to both my classes tomorrow in the pool.  Eating healthier is finally starting to feel easier for me, instead of such a challenge.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Most important, eat a wide variety of foods in the proper proportions, including 3oz. of meat, a half cup of each veggie.  Avoid highly processed, or fast foods.  Increase how much you move.  Start a walking program, or a swimming program, something that's easy on the knees and back.  And remember, a loss of two pounds or so a week is a good loss rate.  You will hit plateaus, where you are doing everything right, but the weight will not come off.  These are temporary, and sometimes mean that you have to step up your exercise routine a bit.

You have to want the weight loss.  You have to be stubborn about it, and for a long time.  You don't have to starve yourself, or spend money on fad diets.  Remember, the foods you eat contain matter.  Your body is made of matter.  part of the food is unusable by the body and is eliminated from your body.  The rest is absorbed, and is either used up as energy, turned into healthy body tissue, or fat.  Think about what food is, and what your body does with it.  Go from there.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## LPBeier

*I LOST FIVE POUNDS!!!* 

Last week when I weighed myself officially I was a little surprised that my weight was less than I suspected, but today it was down another five pounds!  I know a lot of this is just from the "cleansing" I am doing on my candida diet but whatever it is I will take it.

The emotional boost something like that gives when you are feeling so lousy and overwhelmed by the limited food options is humongous!  I also just physically feel better.

I may be restricted in what I eat but I am not starving and am actually liking my choices, partly because they are wholesome foods and partly because I am not in as much pain or depression as I was eating all the other stuff.

I am basically on a diet of poultry, most veggies (no corn, carrots, peas, asparagus), no fruit of any kind, no cow dairy, soy, eggs or gluten.  I have a lot of goat milk, yogurt and cheese, brown rice, coconut (milk, oil, etc.), citrus, and a lot of little things that bring flavour to what I can eat.  I am having a lot of salads, homemade soup, rice cake sandwiches, etc.  So I am not deprived, just healthy!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ya! That is good news Laurie!  Keep it up!


----------



## DebLynn

Good for you LP! 


I just ordered Jillian Michaels Killer Buns and Thighs and Abs DVDs. It's getting harder to drive to the gym 3-4 times a week. Now that I am happy with my weight, I really need to tone up.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

DebLynn said:


> Good for you LP!
> 
> 
> I just ordered Jillian Michael's Killer Buns and Thighs and Abs DVDs. It's getting harder to drive to the gym 3-4 times a week. Now that I am happy with my weight, I really need to tone up.



Running up hills creates killer buns and thighs at the same time.  Push-ups creates killer abs.

I allowed myself to be talked into doing calisthenics with a fellow sailor, back in my early thirties.  He was conditioning himself to try out for the Navy Seals.  We were stationed on the same ship.  At that time, I could do sit-ups and crunches endlessly, literally.  But his routine included lots of push-ups, 2 sets of 25 in the morning, 2 sets at noon, and 2 sets after our shift ended.  On that third group of sets, on my 1rst day trying to keep up with my friend, I pulled a stomach muscle.  That ended that.  

If you do 1 set of twenty push-ups per day, you will be amazed at the workout you give your core muscles.  It takes a great deal of stomach muscle strength to keep your body in a straight line while doing push-ups.  It doesn't hurt the pectorals, triceps, or deltoids either.

Another great stomach exerciser is swimming, especially the dolphin kick, though the Australian crawl is pretty good at working all of the muscle groups as well.  The butterfly, well that's for people in much, much better shape than me.  And you have to be careful with the butterfly, because it can over develop the pectorals and lats, while leaving the back muscles untested.  People who specialize in the butterfly have to do back exercises to avoid becoming muscularly unbalanced, witch can lead to health issues.

Good luck with your conditioning program, whatever it is.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie

I went for my pre-op checkup today. I am back down to 139 lbs. I was up to 142. Was hoping to stay there. But haven't had any appetite at all. So today I went downstairs for the Christmas party. We were supposed to have KFC. The manager got out voted. I had three little slices of sausage. Again it was all Italian food smothered in tomato. Nothing like acidic foods to eat the bottom of my stomach out. What wasn't smothered in tomato, was fried and sitting in a pool of grease. That would certainly make my gall bladder happy. So from now on I am going to skip the parties. Had it been KFC I could have had some mac and cheese. Even some of their instant mashed potatoes with a little gravy. It is still early, so I am gong to try to eat something here in my home.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Addie said:


> I went for my pre-op checkup today. I am back down to 139 lbs. I was up to 142. Was hoping to stay there. But haven't had any appetite at all. So today I went downstairs for the Christmas party. We were supposed to have KFC. The manager got out voted. I had three little slices of sausage. Again it was all Italian food smothered in tomato. Nothing like acidic foods to eat the bottom of my stomach out. What wasn't smothered in tomato, was fried and sitting in a pool of grease. That would certainly make my gall bladder happy. So from now on I am going to skip the parties. Had it been KFC I could have had some mac and cheese. Even some of their instant mashed potatoes with a little gravy. It is still early, so I am gong to try to eat something here in my home.



Might I suggest a little baked chicken, with garlic, salt, and olive oil rubbed in before baking, with a side of freshly steamed acorn squash, and a refreshing, pre-made salad from the grocery store, sans the generic dressing.  Follow this with an eggnog brule', and your favorite beverage.  Dinner will be served when you get it cooked.  But it's an easy menu.  an hour to make it from begging to end, tops.


Or, a bowl of Rice Krispies, with milk and honey is always tasty.  I had that three days back, first time in 20 years.  I was amazed at how great it tasted.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

I stepped on the scale & I am 40# down from my previous weight in late august.Portion size & exercise it what has done it for me.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> I stepped on the scale & I am 40# down from my previous weight in late august.Portion size & exercise it what has done it for me.



Excellent, SB!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> I stepped on the scale & I am 40# down from my previous weight in late august.Portion size & exercise it what has done it for me.



You know, I'm starting to lose weight just jumping up and down and cheering for you!  Congratulations!


----------



## Addie

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Might I suggest a little baked chicken, with garlic, salt, and olive oil rubbed in before baking, with a side of freshly steamed acorn squash, and a refreshing, pre-made salad from the grocery store, sans the generic dressing. Follow this with an eggnog brule', and your favorite beverage. Dinner will be served when you get it cooked. But it's an easy menu. an hour to make it from begging to end, tops.
> 
> 
> Or, a bowl of Rice Krispies, with milk and honey is always tasty. I had that three days back, first time in 20 years. I was amazed at how great it tasted.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 
I will take the bowl of Rice Krispies minus the honey. No sugar please. What I ended up with was a very small strip steak cooked rare in butter. No salt. Just enough to keep me from munching later.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I stepped on the scale & I am 40# down from my previous weight in late august.Portion size & exercise it what has done it for me.


 
And keeping track of what you eat. It does make you aware of when you go off track. Keep up the good work. And remember everytime you post here of your breakfast or lunch or whatever, I am following your progress. Keep up the good work. Don't you feel better with those 40#'s gone? I am just so proud of you.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You know, I'm starting to lose weight just jumping up and down and cheering for you! Congratulations!


 Thank you! You always manage to put a smile on my face no matter what. Thanks to Dawg, & Addie as well, your support is what keeps me going!


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> I stepped on the scale & I am 40# down from my previous weight in late august.Portion size & exercise it what has done it for me.


w00t!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Thank you! You always manage to put a smile on my face no matter what. Thanks to Dawg, & Addie as well, your support is what keeps me going!


 
Just to let you know. even Spike is keep track of your progress. He always asks me how you are doing.


----------



## LPBeier

simonbaker said:


> I stepped on the scale & I am 40# down from my previous weight in late august.Portion size & exercise it what has done it for me.



SB, you are an inspiration!  Way to go!


----------



## DebLynn

Awesome SB! 

Chief, I would do 20 push ups every day but right now I can't even do 1! Baby steps.


----------



## simonbaker

Thank you to everyone for all the positive support!  My legs are sore tonight so I am taking a break from the gym for 1 night. Keeping my meals between 300-400 calories is getting easier. Looking at it as a total lifestyle change that I can live with.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Thank you to everyone for all the positive support!  My legs are sore tonight so I am taking a break from the gym for 1 night. Keeping my meals between 300-400 calories is getting easier. Looking at it as a total lifestyle change that I can live with.



SB, you know you have a big cheering squad and support group here!  We just love success stories, and you are doing great!


----------



## Skittle68

I miss the days when I could literally eat whatever I wanted in whatever portions i felt like. Those days ended when I was 19 and I realized the larger size pants I bought didn't fit me anymore. Once I started paying attention, I got back down to a size 3/4 pretty easily, and I got rid of all the 5/6 pants. Ever since, I've used my pants as a monitor for my weight. Pants are tight=better watch what goes in your mouth, or you are going to look like a stuffed sausage, and be uncomfortable all day. Unfortunately, my pants are getting tight faster, and it's getting harder and harder to get back into the comfy loose jeans stage. Man it sucks getting older! It is so hard to be consistent with eating healthy. Kudos to all the people that have to do it for months at a time to lose large amounts of weight. 5-10 lb is hard enough! Every time I get back down to "pants are loose" I tell myself I'm going to keep eating healthy, with a treat now and then, so that I don't have to do another calorie restriction phase, but it just doesn't happen. Yesterday was my first day of yet another calorie restricting phase. Egg white for breakfast, turkey sandwich and raw veggies for lunch, and planning stir fry for dinner, with no rice, and no egg roll. Bf made cheesecake the other night, but luckily it wasn't too hard to resist because it was just jello no bake stuff. Good thing he didn't just bring home the ingredients for cheesecake, cuz I would have made one, and then I would have had to have a piece!


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> SB, you know you have a big cheering squad and support group here!  We just love success stories, and you are doing great!



+1


----------



## Snip 13

Skittle68 said:


> I miss the days when I could literally eat whatever I wanted in whatever portions i felt like. Those days ended when I was 19 and I realized the larger size pants I bought didn't fit me anymore. Once I started paying attention, I got back down to a size 3/4 pretty easily, and I got rid of all the 5/6 pants. Ever since, I've used my pants as a monitor for my weight. Pants are tight=better watch what goes in your mouth, or you are going to look like a stuffed sausage, and be uncomfortable all day. Unfortunately, my pants are getting tight faster, and it's getting harder and harder to get back into the comfy loose jeans stage. Man it sucks getting older! It is so hard to be consistent with eating healthy. Kudos to all the people that have to do it for months at a time to lose large amounts of weight. 5-10 lb is hard enough! Every time I get back down to "pants are loose" I tell myself I'm going to keep eating healthy, with a treat now and then, so that I don't have to do another calorie restriction phase, but it just doesn't happen. Yesterday was my first day of yet another calorie restricting phase. Egg white for breakfast, turkey sandwich and raw veggies for lunch, and planning stir fry for dinner, with no rice, and no egg roll. Bf made cheesecake the other night, but luckily it wasn't too hard to resist because it was just jello no bake stuff. Good thing he didn't just bring home the ingredients for cheesecake, cuz I would have made one, and then I would have had to have a piece!


 
Just thought I'd throw this out there. Many woman are vitamin D and B12 deficient.
Adding a vitamin D and B12 supplement to your diet will aid weight loss.
Cranberry extract is also great for weight loss. Just drink lots of water too.
I started gaining a bit of weight after turning 30 and since taking my vitamin D and cranberry I have lost it again.


----------



## Snip 13

Another thing that changes as we get older is bowel movements. Yip, I said it. The older we get the more constipated we get lol!
This too can cause weight gain. An easy way to solve this is by adding a tablespoon of ground flaxeed to your cereal, porridge or yogurt. I sometimes even sprinkle it on my toast. Taste yummy and it has the added benefit of speeding up your motabolism.
My kids love it in vanilla yogurt and on peanut butter toast.


----------



## Addie

The older you get, the harder it is to lose the weight. for women, menopause just makes it harder. 

For me, I have the unfortunate ability to just not eat. I don't get hunger pangs, so food doesn't look that good to me. You can give me a box of chocolates and they will just sit there. My taste buds work fine, but my tummy has no desire to have them in there. I love to cook. for everyone else, but not myself. The only time I really can enjoy food if I go out to a restaurant. And not a fancy one. A Denny's will do. But going out for every meal is expensive. The surgery I had giving me this problem saved my life. Literally! Had they waited a few more hours, I would not be here. But I have often wondered, what kind of life has it given me. The most essential part of living, and I can't seem to enjoy it like other folks. My enjoyment with food comes from making them happy. 

I get more enjoyment out of sewing, reading and other activities along with cooking and feeding other folks. For those that know me, they give me a salad plate when I eat at their home. A  spoon of this, a little of that, and the rest, no thanks. The one big thing that turns me off eating right away is to see someone pile there plate up really high. How in heavens name can anyone eat that much food in one sitting and go for seconds. My SIL can. And he doesn't gain weight.


----------



## LPBeier

I think the big difference for me this time around is that I know for a fact the food I shouldn't eat makes me sick and not having it makes me feel better.  I am finding it a lot easier to stick to the diet even with it being so strict and this being the time of year when there is so much temptation out there.

I just came back from a Christmas lunch from TB's work and the food is always incredible there - all home made.  I skipped the buns, grabbed a heaping pile of salad (no dressing), passed up the carrots/corn/peas as they are all no-nos for now, said no to the stuffing, mashed potatoes, yams with marshmallows and ham, and went straight to the turkey, no gravy please!  And I felt subserviently fed and not deprived.  Of course I never looked at the other side of the room where the dessert tables were   That might be too tempting!

My body is feeling better already.  I don't weigh in again until Monday, but I can feel a difference already!


----------



## Addie

Good for you. So often I will eat something just to be polite. I have to stop doing that. It just usets my stomach. You have more fortitude than I have. I used to tell folks "No thanks, I am allergic to that." I need to strt doing that again. Keep up the good work.


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> And I felt *subserviently* fed and not deprived.  Of course I never looked at the other side of the room where the dessert tables


*sufficiently*!!! stupid spell check


----------



## kadesma

Addie said:


> The older you get, the harder it is to lose the weight. for women, menopause just makes it harder.
> 
> For me, I have the unfortunate ability to just not eat. I don't get hunger pangs, so food doesn't look that good to me. You can give me a box of chocolates and they will just sit there. My taste buds work fine, but my tummy has no desire to have them in there. I love to cook. for everyone else, but not myself. The only time I really can enjoy food if I go out to a restaurant. And not a fancy one. A Denny's will do. But going out for every meal is expensive. The surgery I had giving me this problem saved my life. Literally! Had they waited a few more hours, I would not be here. But I have often wondered, what kind of life has it given me. The most essential part of living, and I can't seem to enjoy it like other folks. My enjoyment with food comes from making them happy.
> 
> I get more enjoyment out of sewing, reading and other activities along with cooking and feeding other folks. For those that know me, they give me a salad plate when I eat at their home. A spoon of this, a little of that, and the rest, no thanks. The one big thing that turns me off eating right away is to see someone pile there plate up really high. How in heavens name can anyone eat that much food in one sitting and go for seconds. My SIL can. And he doesn't gain weight.


 Addie, you have heard that old saying I say it about my grandsons Cade and Carson, they eat to live not live to eat. Food just does not matter, they just hurry through it and are off and running again. Life is that way for some. You are a lot like me cooking for my family is more important than eating it for me. But boy watching my sons makes me so happy. I adore cooking for them and my DH.
Life is sure funny that way.
kades


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> *sufficiently*!!! stupid spell check


 
Would all those who have misspelled a word or two please stand up. Gee, the whole room is standing!


----------



## vitauta

i love food, but on the whole, do not much enjoy cooking.  and though i get some satisfaction from seeing others appreciate food i prepare, for me cooking is mainly a means to an end. i am such a selfish foodie--i doubt i would do any cooking at all, if lost my appetite for food.


----------



## simonbaker

I have been doing pretty well with my eating up until today that is. Tracking my food I have eaten almost 2,000 calories today, I try not to go over 1,400-1,500 tops. That bowl of chewy candy was calling my name today. I did go in the pool for an hour for deep water class but need to get back on track tomorrow.


----------



## CWS4322

So the other day, I grabbed what I thought were my "fat pants" black cords--I was running late, I'd washed them, they were hanging by the wood stove and DRY...they were a bit tight around the waist...oh-oh, what's going on? Well, when I got home, I changed into my "jammy pants." Turns out the black cords are a size 8, not 12 (which should be dropping off me--and do--but not when the pants are a size 8!).  Gee, guess they aren't my "fat pants" black cords...don't know where those are...maybe in the bottom of my closet? And, I don't know how I acquired this pair of size 8 black cords...suspect they were in a bag of clothes a friend asked me to donate to the thrift store when she moved and for some odd reason, I pulled this pair out--probably for a friend who wears size 8, but never got them to her. My new goal, to have those black cords not be a bit tight the next time I grab them out of the closet.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> *sufficiently*!!! stupid spell check


I was wondering what word you meant.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I was wondering what word you meant.



I dunno, I kinda liked subserviently...

Too funny!


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Would all those who have misspelled a word or two please stand up. Gee, the whole room is standing!



I didn't misspell it, my phone did LOL!!!


----------



## luvs

yinz look great! both pix/personality~


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I dunno, I kinda liked subserviently...
> 
> Too funny!


 
I like it when someone misspells a word. It makes me stretch my mind.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I didn't misspell it, my phone did LOL!!!


 
My phone always dials the wrong number. The keys on my keyboard move to the wrong finger. I completely understand.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Naniamo bars...they showed up at the bakery today.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Naniamo bars...they showed up at the bakery today.


 
That's a new one for me. What are they?


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> That's a new one for me. What are they?


I'm probably best qualified to answer this question! 

Nanaimo bars are a slice made with a coco, coconut base, a custard centre and a hard chocolate topping.  They have also been known as New York Slice but the original "Nanaimo Bar" (as legend tells it) was invented by a lady in Nanaimo, which is on Vancouver Island.  She submitted the recipe to a charity cookbook.  I will post the recipe when I have a moment or to....or there might even be one there already! 

They are very addicting and a horrible temptation for any diet.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I'm probably best qualified to answer this question!
> 
> Nanaimo bars are a slice made with a coco, coconut base, a custard centre and a hard chocolate topping. They have also been known as New York Slice but the original "Nanaimo Bar" (as legend tells it) was invented by a lady in Nanaimo, which is on Vancouver Island. She submitted the recipe to a charity cookbook. I will post the recipe when I have a moment or to....or there might even be one there already!
> 
> They are very addicting and a horrible temptation for any diet.


 
The picture is Food Porn. I don't eat sweets, but I want one of them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Well, I know where to get them again when I want one.  Yes, recipe please LP.  I knew I should have got more than two.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie--you DO NOT want to get addicted to 

Nanaimo bar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Nanaimo Bars | City of Nanaimo

LOVE Nanaimo bars.


----------



## LPBeier

CWS4322 said:


> Addie--you DO NOT want to get addicted to
> 
> Nanaimo bar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Nanaimo Bars | City of Nanaimo
> 
> LOVE Nanaimo bars.



Sorry CWS, already gave the link and hooked lined and sunk her on the picture alone!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well, I know where to get them again when I want one.  Yes, recipe please LP.  I knew I should have got more than two.


Princess, CW's recipe link is as genuine as you can get.  If you can't find Vanilla custard powder (it's Byrd's up here), you can use instant vanilla pudding powder but I like the real deal better.


----------



## taxlady

Is there a way to do it by making custard without the powder? I don't like some of the ingredients in Byrd's.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Princess, CW's recipe link is as genuine as you can get.  If you can't find Vanilla custard powder (it's Byrd's up here), you can use instant vanilla pudding powder but I like the real deal better.



I can get the vanilla custard powder...at the same store I got the Nanaimo Bars...


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Is there a way to do it by making custard without the powder? I don't like some of the ingredients in Byrd's.



LIke I mentioned, you can use instant Vanilla pudding, or even a home made buttercream (not meringue style) with extra vanilla in it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm calling this dessert Death By Canadians...


----------



## Skittle68

CWS4322 said:


> Addie--you DO NOT want to get addicted to
> 
> Nanaimo bar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Nanaimo Bars | City of Nanaimo
> 
> LOVE Nanaimo bars.



Ooooh I might have to make these for my family Christmas! (Thanks for posting these under the weight loss thread btw lol!)


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm calling this dessert Death By Canadians...





Oh, you know that Butter tarts are British/Canadian as well...


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, I need to get us off the subject of my greatest downfall (the N bars)!

It has been a rough week with appointments, spending all of Wednesday afternoon/evening and again Thursday morning with TB at the hospital (he is much better and going to our doctor today who will probably want extensive testing for diabetes).  I had some cheats to my diet and while it didn't affect my weight so much it affected how I feel which is probably worse.  

But as of today it is back to normal and I am going to try and do some good exercise on the weekend as well as healthy eating so I will be ready for Monday's weigh-in.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Addie

I went to Winthrop yesterday for my vitals and blood work. So she weighed me and entered it into the computer. Then she took a second look. "This has to be wrong." From 149 to 138 in two and a half weeks. "Someone made a wrong entry". I really didn't feel like a lecture, so I kept my mouth shut. It was right. And I can feel and see it in my clothes. I was in and out of there in fifteen minutes. If I had opened my mouth, I would have been there for a few hours.  

I am so tired of all this health stuff for me. Just leave me alone. When something is wrong, I will tell you. I take my meds because if I don't I start to get chest pains and feel uncomfortable. Not a feeling I like. After all I am an adult and have all my faculties. I know when something is not right and when to seek medical care. I do have some intelligence. I am not a person who uses 'medical' to seek attention for myself. Fortunately, I don't have to go back to Winthrop until January and if I work it right it will be at the end of the month. Medicare only requires that they see me once a month minimum to check my vitals. So they can get paid. And I won't need blood work for another six months.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, I totally understand about the whole doctor/health concerns thing.  I was getting pretty frustrated with it myself.

But you do need to watch that you don't lose too much weight.  This isn't a lecture, just a caring friend.  And you are an adult who can do it on your own.  I would have probably kept my mouth shut too!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Addie, I totally understand about the whole doctor/health concerns thing. I was getting pretty frustrated with it myself.
> 
> But you do need to watch that you don't lose too much weight. This isn't a lecture, just a caring friend. And you are an adult who can do it on your own. I would have probably kept my mouth shut too!


 
One of the things they don't take into consideration is that I am only 4'8" tall. I should weigh around 100 pounds. So any weight loss, is a good thing in the end. All the weight I have been carryingaround all these years is from having five babies. My concern was more on them than myself. You stand next to the stoveand eat what is left in the pot. You clean up their plates and eat what is left on. Not exactly the best diet to eat for about 15+ years. Then by the time you can concentrate on yourself, the weight has become part of your life and you don't really notice it. You put it down to middle age spread. Even your spouse has managed to put on a few pounds over the years. So you do't feel so bad. 

In a way, I have been handed a gift. And if I use it wisely, I can get down to 100 pounds very easily. I don't get hunger pains. If I use the gift wisely, I can get there in six months or even less. I will take the six months or more. I am in no rush. Last night I had fried Haddock. The fish is good, the fryiing not so good. But considering how much I have had to eat this week, I can afford the frying. I just need to keep an eye on how much I am losing month to month. I don't want to raise any food suspicions.


----------



## simonbaker

Last night I didn't get to they gym as  I was feeling under the weather. Today I didn't get done with work until almost 7 pm then had to pick the daughter up at school by 7:30. Again, no exercise. I have not had much of an appetite at all today. Hope it works to get in the pool tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Last night I didn't get to they gym as I was feeling under the weather. Today I didn't get done with work until almost 7 pm then had to pick the daughter up at school by 7:30. Again, no exercise. I have not had much of an appetite at all today. Hope it works to get in the pool tomorrow.


 
Sounds like your body is making an adjustment to your diet. Something that happens every few months as the pounds come off.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Sounds like your body is making an adjustment to your diet. Something that happens every few months as the pounds come off.


 I did not realize that was the reason, I figured I had a touch of the flu. Thanks for the tip! It feels like I am starting to come out of it tonight.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I did not realize that was the reason, I figured I had a touch of the flu. Thanks for the tip! It feels like I am starting to come out of it tonight.


 
You will also hit a plateau. Your body will be making changes. Your waist will all of a sudden appear, your bra will become too big and have to go over to another hook, your hips will start to fall off and you will have renewed energy. But you won't lose any pounds during this time. Don't get discouraged. In a couple of weeks, the pounds will start to come off again. Just keep sticking to your diet. You are do so good.


----------



## LPBeier

SB, I can relate to everything Addie said.  When I lost weight a few years ago that was exactly what happened.  I would have times where I couldn't eat a thing and was extremely active.  Then there would be times of lethargy and I was eating amounts that were within my diet but I was figuring I was eating way too much as I wasn't losing anything.  Then my body would "reshape".  It was just my body and brain getting used to everything.

I had a rough spot yesterday.  I had some fruit (yes, an orange and some berries) and I become so emotionally unstable I was yelling at everyone and everything in sight.  Because mood swings have been something that has haunted me all my life I got scared and wanted to just quite this whole diet thing.  But TB helped me through and I woke up this morning feeling less full of fluid and with a clear head.  So I am ready to carry it through another day.

I guess we all hit plateaus and lows and it is good we have this thread to come to and keep each other strong.

SB, keep up the good work - you are doing so well!


----------



## simonbaker

Getting ready to go to the pool this morning. Starting to feel better this morning. Thanks to everyone for all the positive support it's great to wake up & starting reading all the positive feedback on DC, what a great way to start the day!


----------



## grndzro

just stay away from carbs, excercise as much as you can handle, and eat more protein. The best way to loose weight is to gain muscle. 

Take a few days each week and go swimming. Treading water is very low impact and uses almost all your muscles.

Be especially wary of carbs because whenever you eat simpler carbs such as potatoes/bread your body starts converting them immediately to fat by releasing a specific enzyme. 

IMO you are beter off skipping simple carbs and eating small amounts of fat/sugar if you must to keep up your energy levels. (Keeping within your calorie count of course) Eat lots of salads......stock up on Beano ^^


----------



## simonbaker

grndzro said:


> just stay away from carbs, excercise as much as you can handle, and eat more protein. The best way to loose weight is to gain muscle.
> 
> Take a few days each week and go swimming. Treading water is very low impact and uses almost all your muscles.
> 
> Be especially wary of carbs because whenever you eat simpler carbs such as potatoes/bread your body starts converting them immediately to fat by releasing a specific enzyme.
> 
> IMO you are beter off skipping simple carbs and eating small amounts of fat/sugar if you must to keep up your energy levels. (Keeping within your calorie count of course) Eat lots of salads......stock up on Beano ^^


 Great advice, thank you! I try to eat a well balanced diet but I do have a difficult time getting my protein intake in everyday. I am not a huge fan of meat. I have tried several different protein drinks & shakes from homememade ones to boughten & I just cannot tolerate the taste. Egg whites help as well as beans, milk & cottage cheese. I appreciate your input.


----------



## grndzro

simonbaker said:


> Great advice, thank you! I try to eat a well balanced diet but I do have a difficult time getting my protein intake in everyday. I am not a huge fan of meat. I have tried several different protein drinks & shakes from homememade ones to boughten & I just cannot tolerate the taste. Egg whites help as well as beans, milk & cottage cheese. I appreciate your input.



Check the recipe I recently posted. HQ protein, tastes great, very inexpensive, pretty healthy.

The Muscle milk Naturals strawberry flavor tastes very good, flavored with Stevia.
http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=CY-7033#.UNFf7SAbbgE


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Great advice, thank you! I try to eat a well balanced diet but I do have a difficult time getting my protein intake in everyday. I am not a huge fan of meat. I have tried several different protein drinks & shakes from homememade ones to boughten & I just cannot tolerate the taste. Egg whites help as well as beans, milk & cottage cheese. I appreciate your input.



I still think a balanced diet with good portion control and exercise is what works the best, making sure you are getting the nutrition you need without depriving yourself.  So far you are doing an excellent job, SB and losing weight at the correct rate.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## bakechef

I haven't had much of an appetite lately except when it comes to sugar lol, I'm always ready for sugar!

I've lost 2 pounds over the last week, which is good, I've been stuck at the same number for a couple months.  I may hunker down at the beginning of the year to lose more!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I still think a balanced diet with good portion control and exercise is what works the best, making sure you are getting the nutrition you need without depriving yourself.  So far you are doing an excellent job, SB and losing weight at the correct rate.  Keep up the good work!



I totally agree with the Princess, SB!  You are doing awesome.  There will be peaks and valleys but on the whole sensibility in diet, exercise and attitude are what it takes and you have it.

I didn't lose any more on my Monday weigh-in but I am not discouraged.  I didn't gain either.  I know that I now need to add more exercise to the equation and that will come.  I have to do it slowly because of all my conditions but I am positive I can.  I saw a new exercise machine that I may want to look at for when I can't get to the pool but it will be an after Christmas purchase!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm trying to eat right now, but not lose any weight, so I can win Biggest loser.  This has not been easy or fun.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm trying to eat right now, but not lose any weight, so I can win Biggest loser.  This has not been easy or fun.



Do you mean the television show Biggest loser?  Are you a contestant?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Do you mean the television show Biggest loser?  Are you a contestant?



No...the competition is at work.  I'm winning this year!


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No...the competition is at work. I'm winning this year!


 Good for you!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No...the competition is at work.  I'm winning this year!



Yay!  Go PF!


----------



## luvs

win, fiona! call on that inner strength & wherewithal.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gee, I shoulda kept me mouf shut...now you are going to want to know my starting and final weights...

Thanks for the cheering squad!


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Gee, I shoulda kept me mouf shut...now you are going to want to know my starting and final weights...
> 
> Thanks for the cheering squad!


 Heck, I'm still waiting to hear about that award winning secret recipie!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Heck, I'm still waiting to hear about that award winning secret recipie!



Which recipe was that?


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Which recipe was that?


 The only hint you would give us was it was orange something? last summer......


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okay, short and long term memory are shot...I'm sorry I don't remember


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Gee, I shoulda kept me mouf shut...now you are going to want to know my starting and final weights...
> 
> Thanks for the cheering squad!



Add me to your cheering squad!  And I don't need weights, just a picture of the trophy!

So I was talking to my niece today and she asked how the new diet/treatment was going and I said quite well.  I said I am hoping to start back at the pool in January if I can get a HandyDART ride (the accessability transit TB works for) 

So, she has given me a challenge.  There is a walk\run in April that she, her sister and her aunt go in every year.  The walk is 5k and her challenge is that I get in shape to go with them.  I can push my other niece's stroller with my awesome grandnephew for support.

So, I now need a cheering squad too.  I am actually a little nervous about it, but if my health continues to improve and I get active again, it would be a wonderful accomplishment!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Well of course!  Three cheers for LP! 

I will also be participating in the Relay For Life and the YMCA 5K next year.  My Relay last year was partially derailed when Shrek ended up in the hospital, I have to make up for it next year.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well of course!  Three cheers for LP!
> 
> I will also be participating in the Relay For Life and the YMCA 5K next year.  My Relay last year was partially derailed when Shrek ended up in the hospital, I have to make up for it next year.


You will do fine, Princess.  You are actually my inspiration for going in this walk because you have come so far with your own health problems and still manage to participate.  And just before the relay, tell Shrek he has to be a good boy and stay healthy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> You will do fine, Princess.  You are actually my inspiration for going in this walk because you have come so far with your own health problems and still manage to participate.  And just before the relay, tell Shrek he has to be a good boy and stay healthy!



Yeah, I wouldn't want him to bust a gut, again!!!  It's a good thing he likes me a little...


----------



## LPBeier

This may amount to TMI, but I just went to put on my nightie and both my good ones are in the wash (one in wash, one in dryer) and I wanted to wash the clothes I had on.  So I went into my drawer and found one I have kept but has been too tight to wear.  

It FITS!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't want him to bust a gut, again!!!  It's a good thing he likes me a little...



He adores you, silly.  He'll behave!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> This may amount to TMI, but I just went to put on my nightie and both my good ones are in the wash (one in wash, one in dryer) and I wanted to wash the clothes I had on.  So I went into my drawer and found one I have kept but has been too tight to wear.
> 
> It FITS!!!!!



Now that IS good news.


----------



## taxlady

I be part of the cheering squad too, Laurie.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I be part of the cheering squad too, Laurie.



Yay, I need all the help I can get!


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> Yay, I need all the help I can get!



Go Laurie!


----------



## LPBeier

I had a huge melt-down last night.  TB got off early and got a ride home with a supervisor, but he had driven our car there with a coworker who lives just down the road so he left the car for him to drive home.  This meant we had to wait up for the friend to bring the car back (he doesn't have access to our section of the underground to park it).  So we sat up watching the Voice until midnight and then finished after the car was safely home and got to be about 1 am.  

I am struggling to get my crocheting done for gifts needed on Saturday and have been having problems.  I shouldn't have been working on it so late, but I did and made several mistakes.  I am really having a problem with meals when TB is at work because I am so limited on what I can eat and I hate eating alone.  Not a great combination.  So, last night I had some noodles with butter and Parmesan.  None of those items are on my diet.  

I also had a Coke Zero earlier in the day.  And I have been basically housebound for two days because of the weather. I think this and being tired is what caused me to crumble.  Poor TB had to sit and listen to me cry and vent for another hour with neither of us getting to sleep before 2 am.  That can be usual for me, but he has to put in another shift today.

I just don't know what I can do about the cheating.  This isn't a weight-loss diet.  It is a lifestyle change because my body can't process certain food items. So cheating doesn't just keep the pounds on, it causes reactions - both physical and emotional.  

I am very frustrated right now and tired.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm so sorry, Laurie. Maybe this would help. On Sundays I check the newspaper to see what is on sale and then make a weekly menu. Then I make a shopping list based on what I already have and what I need to make the items on the menu. So you could plan for easy dinners on the nights when TB is working and have the ingredients on hand.

Take care. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> This may amount to TMI, but I just went to put on my nightie and both my good ones are in the wash (one in wash, one in dryer) and I wanted to wash the clothes I had on. So I went into my drawer and found one I have kept but has been too tight to wear.
> 
> It FITS!!!!!


 Congratulations!!  That is the most wonderful feeling, good for you! What a great feeling of accomplishment!


----------



## simonbaker

I went & got my fasting blood work done today. I just recieved an e mail from the doc. that my numbers are looking much better, but no details. I wrote back that I would like to know my numbers. Anxious to get the results after 4 months.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> This may amount to TMI, but I just went to put on my nightie and both my good ones are in the wash (one in wash, one in dryer) and I wanted to wash the clothes I had on. So I went into my drawer and found one I have kept but has been too tight to wear.
> 
> It FITS!!!!!


 
We all have clothes in the back of the closet that are going to fit again someday. Your "someday" has arrived. Congratulations. Keep up the good work. I love a success story.


----------



## LPBeier

simonbaker said:


> I went & got my fasting blood work done today. I just recieved an e mail from the doc. that my numbers are looking much better, but no details. I wrote back that I would like to know my numbers. Anxious to get the results after 4 months.



Here in BC we can register on the computer and have access to all our lab test results.  It is supposedly something new they are are trying.


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> I'm so sorry, Laurie. Maybe this would help. On Sundays I check the newspaper to see what is on sale and then make a weekly menu. Then I make a shopping list based on what I already have and what I need to make the items on the menu. So you could plan for easy dinners on the nights when TB is working and have the ingredients on hand.
> 
> Take care. I hope you feel better soon.



Thanks, GG.  Part of the problem is that the diet is so limited.  I can only eat so much meat a day and mostly poultry. I can have beef once in awhile, but am not really supposed to have it for two months.  I can have all the salad greens I want (no spinach for the moment but kale is okay and I like it raw or steamed), most veggies except carrots, corn and peas.  So it isn't so much the planning or even having the ingredients, I usually do.  It is the boredom of the same things.  I can't have bread, potatoes or pasta but can have brown rice (as is, pasta or rice cakes).  I think I am also just really tired trying to get things done for the holidays and missing my Dad a lot.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Here in BC we can register on the computer and have access to all our lab test results. It is supposedly something new they are are trying.


 
Same here with our Health Clinic. You can also read your whole record and see what the doctor has written. I have never bothered with it. If it is important, they will call me and talk to me.


----------



## CWS4322

LP and PF--I always wanted to be a cheerleader, but I always got passed up during try outs. I can still do the splits (not voluntarily mind you--only when I slip on Saint slime). You go girls!


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Same here with our Health Clinic. You can also read your whole record and see what the doctor has written. I have never bothered with it. If it is important, they will call me and talk to me.



It is really good for TB who needs to get his thyroid levels checked regularly. He can get the results and adjust his dosage accordingly.  The doctor only calls if the results are way out off and wants to see him.


----------



## Addie

Unfortunately for me, I tend to be cavalier when it comes to my health. I take my pills and just hope for the best. At one time I had been branded "non-compliant." I don't take the concerns of my doctor or the nurses who look after me to heart. My attitude is, "If it is serious, I will let you know. In the meantime, leave me alone." I do have to get my vitals checked once a month according to Medicare rules or ESP will not get paid. So on that, I will comply. But it can only happen on a Tuesday or Thursday. They are finally getting my message. I have all my faculties and have been told  I have above average intelligence. So I know if I need to see the doctor. I also know when I need to go to the ER instead.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am also considered Non-Compliant...I know the risks and it's my decision/my choice if I am going to follow all the restrictions/suggestions laid on my doorstep.  I am also not going to blame anyone but myself if I end up with problems.


----------



## PhilinYuma

Shame on you non-compliant ladies!:P  I am not non compliant, I am just not seeing a doctor. I have not been to the doctor in 25 years, probably longer.  I do not recommend this approach to anyone, but it has worked out fine for me, - partly because I don't smoke, drink little, exercise daily and keep within my IBW range, and being an RN doesn't hurt -- saving me both a lot of money and unpleasant drug reactions to which I am notoriously prone.  I am quite sure that if I had a good check up now, the blood work alone would cause the doc to put me on half a dozen treatment and prophylactic meds, but I am hoping that I shall cruise merrily along until all of these secret ailments get me at once, avoiding the need for drug therapy, surgery, or a nursing home. 
Cheers


----------



## PrincessFiona60

PhilinYuma said:


> Shame on you non-compliant ladies!:P  I am not non compliant, I am just not seeing a doctor. I have not been to the doctor in 25 years, probably longer.  I do not recommend this approach to anyone, but it has worked out fine for me, - partly because I don't smoke, drink little, exercise daily and keep within my IBW range, and being an RN doesn't hurt -- saving me both a lot of money and unpleasant drug reactions to which I am notoriously prone.  I am quite sure that if I had a good check up now, the blood work alone would cause the doc to put me on half a dozen treatment and prophylactic meds, but I am hoping that I shall cruise merrily along until all of these secret ailments get me at once, avoiding the need for drug therapy, surgery, or a nursing home.
> Cheers



LOL!  I would have been fine too, but then I got Breast and Ovarian Cancer.  Once that happened the doctors would not leave me alone.    The heart attack was the next nail in the coffin...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL! I would have been fine too, but then I got Breast and Ovarian Cancer. Once that happened the doctors would not leave me alone.  The heart attack was the next nail in the coffin...


 
My wakeup call was my heart racing like mad. Then next thing I am in the surgery getting a quint-tuplet bypass. Then the ulcer on my leg, then the heart attack from the Avandia, etc. ESP has mostly Alzheimer patients. Geting them to understand I am not one of them has been a long battle. But I won. Right now I feel I am being over medicated. So without telling anyone, I have chosen to not take some of my evening meds. I get them in the morning and I feel fine. One is for pain in my leg (Gabapentin) and the other is to regulate the angina (Ranexa). My leg no longer has the seizures and the angina has been gone for a long time. When I tried to tell the doctor how my leg was doing, he wasn't listening. He wanted me to stay on the med.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I take my meds correctly, I just have problems with all the conflicting diet restrictions.  Between the Dietician, my Primary and the Cardiologist, I'm not allowed much in the way of food.


----------



## CWS4322

Go LP and PF  !!!!!I always wanted to be a cheerleader!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Go LP and PF !!!!!I always wanted to be a cheerleader!!!



I'll be sure to let you know when I am performing...

I'm working now on my diet for the new year...pre-planning what I will be allowing myself for max weight loss and nutritional value.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I take my meds correctly, I just have problems with all the conflicting diet restrictions. Between the Dietician, my Primary and the Cardiologist, I'm not allowed much in the way of food.


 
When I was first put on the Gabapentin, my leg was having extreme seizures and I would let out the most ungodly scream when it happened. I had a large hole in my leg and you could see the back of my leg and the arteries. The bone was right up front and completely visible. I was on eight 400 mg each a day. Now I am down to four 400 mg a day. It has been more than two years since I have had a seizure in my leg. The Ranexa is for the angina that I could not get under control no matter what I did. Well I no longer have angina attacks. That is due to the Ranexa. But there is a side effect that I cannot tolerate any more. Every time I lay down I get very dizzy. It is a nasty dizziness. It makes me want to vomit. When I only take two a day, I don't get that problem. My primary and cardiologist will not listen to me. So I have made my own decision. The dizziness has lessen significantly if I take only two a day instead of the four.


----------



## simonbaker

I got my blood tests, doctor stuff back. Good news! In 4 months my cholesterol went from 268 to 171, & my glucose from 126 to 106. Those were the main 2 I was the most concerned about, oh yeah, then my weight, from 285# to 241#. I still have a ways to go but I am feeling so much better.  I am happy to report that I am out of the "high risk" for a stroke.  Thanks to everyone at DC for all the wonderful support!! I could not have done it without all of you!!!


----------



## vitauta

what great news, sb-- great christmas present, thanks to a great effort by you! 
this is a wonderful way for you to begin your holiday celebrations, and the new year, 2013, especially!! (big grin)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> I got my blood tests, doctor stuff back. Good news! In 4 months my cholesterol went from 268 to 171, & my glucose from 126 to 106. Those were the main 2 I was the most concerned about, oh yeah, then my weight, from 285# to 241#. I still have a ways to go but I am feeling so much better.  I am happy to report that I am out of the "high risk" for a stroke.  Thanks to everyone at DC for all the wonderful support!! I could not have done it without all of you!!!



Yay!!!!  You did it!  I am so proud of you!


----------



## LPBeier

simonbaker said:


> I got my blood tests, doctor stuff back. Good news! In 4 months my cholesterol went from 268 to 171, & my glucose from 126 to 106. Those were the main 2 I was the most concerned about, oh yeah, then my weight, from 285# to 241#. I still have a ways to go but I am feeling so much better.  I am happy to report that I am out of the "high risk" for a stroke.  Thanks to everyone at DC for all the wonderful support!! I could not have done it without all of you!!!



Oh I am so very proud of you SB!!!  We knew you could do it!  I know it is not easy but since you have all this progress it should give you that much more strength, energy and incentive to soldier on through the next phase.  Don't forget to tell us your lows too - we are here to praise you and to lift you up!


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, my news.  A lot of the doubt and tears were because I was missing my thyroid medication - it isn't prescription but obviously is doing something for me.  My depression was at an all time low yesterday and I was trying to get things ready for today's Christmas party with TB's family.  I was hungry but afraid to eat things in fear they were bad for me.  Finally I figured out the medication, TB ran to the store and a few hours after I took some I calmly finished the dreaded crochet slippers.

I also got my wedding rings back on for the first time in about 6 months.  There is no point in having them sized because my fingers go up and down like a yo-yo.  I just wear them around my neck when I can't get them on my finger.  

Finally, I needed some clothes to wear as we were going out for tacos and some shopping.  My jeans all have stretch to them but my usual ones are falling off me.  So on a whim I tried my "thin" pair.  They are a size 16 and while they were form fitting they were completely comfortable!!!!!  So I took an early weigh-in and I am at 203!!!!! I can't believe I make break the 200 barrier before the end of the year!

And I have all of you to thank for this. Your own successes and encouragement have been keeping me going.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm glad you figured out the Thyroid medication and the pants are just WOW!  Good job!


----------



## Addie

Sounds like this is going to be a stellar Christmas for everyone. Congratulations for a job well done. Christmas came early for all of you. We are all so pround.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh no!!  I've lost 6 pounds in a week...I was trying to hold onto this until it counted in January.  I better go eat that box of cookies...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh no!!  I've lost 6 pounds in a week...I was trying to hold onto this until it counted in January.  *I better go eat that box of cookies...*



And have an extra helping of mashed potatoes, stuffing and gravy 

But congratulations is still in order.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, LP!

I lost all my weight last year at Christmas time...and hit a plateau during our Biggest Loser contest.  Kinda frustrating.


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> Okay, my news. A lot of the doubt and tears were because I was missing my thyroid medication - it isn't prescription but obviously is doing something for me. My depression was at an all time low yesterday and I was trying to get things ready for today's Christmas party with TB's family. I was hungry but afraid to eat things in fear they were bad for me. Finally I figured out the medication, TB ran to the store and a few hours after I took some I calmly finished the dreaded crochet slippers.
> 
> I also got my wedding rings back on for the first time in about 6 months. There is no point in having them sized because my fingers go up and down like a yo-yo. I just wear them around my neck when I can't get them on my finger.
> 
> Finally, I needed some clothes to wear as we were going out for tacos and some shopping. My jeans all have stretch to them but my usual ones are falling off me. So on a whim I tried my "thin" pair. They are a size 16 and while they were form fitting they were completely comfortable!!!!! So I took an early weigh-in and I am at 203!!!!! I can't believe I make break the 200 barrier before the end of the year!
> 
> And I have all of you to thank for this. Your own successes and encouragement have been keeping me going.


 Wow !  Good for you!!  It's wonderfull you are so close to getting under the big "clunck" on the scale. That is a real landmark, watch out because I will be right behind you sometime soon......

What a great way to start 2013!!


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, it's been awhile for this thread!  

I was disappointed when I did my weigh-in on December 31st and found I had gained 3 pounds.  I wasn't sure why as I was on my diet, and I didn't let it get to me.  I had just really hoped to be under 200 by the new year.  I was feeling so rotten from not eating much so I decided to put some of the lesser items back in (mostly beef and some potatoes) to fill me up and not worry about the weight.

So, I was not expecting much when I weighed in on Monday.  To my surprise, I re-lost the 3 pounds and am back to an even 200!  I also feel better so I think it was probably fluid which flares up my chronic pain from the pressure.  

I will be eating soft foods for another week until the dentist can put in the post and take the impressions of my tooth for my crown.  So I will try to be careful to balance my intolerances with nutrition.  I find my coconut milk based soups are good and filling, and with all the veggies I pack in them, very healthy!

I am hoping to get to the pool soon; however, I am having difficulty setting up my rides.  The times for the pool walking lanes are 6 am to 9 am, which are the busiest times for the accessibility buses in the morning and even being married to a driver doesn't help.   Once I get it set up and get a spot on a bus I will be okay.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## jabbur

This is my first post in this thread.  I decided several months ago after Princess did her blood sugar test on HFCS to try to limit that in my diet.  My middle sister was diagnosed with diabetes last year so I figured it could only help.  The main thing I did was to cut back on the amount of soda pop I drink.  I haven't eliminated it all together but try to keep it to 2 servings a week max.  I also went from the large dinner plate to the small dinner plate for my meals to help with portion control.  I've managed to lose almost 15 lbs and can fit into jeans that have been stowed away for so many years I can't remember the last time I wore them.  Now with the wedding coming up in Nov. I'm hoping to drop even more weight before then.  I know I won't be svelte (I've NEVER been that!) but another dress size smaller would be wonderful.


----------



## bakechef

That's awesome Jabbur! 

I'm trying to reduce refined sugar in my diet, I'll never eliminate it completely, but if I can cut it down, I'll be better off.  I will still use it in baking, but that's not an everyday food.

Dumped the HFCS quite a while ago, and quit artificial sweeteners almost a year ago.  If I need a no calorie sweetener, I use stevia extract powder (not the packets). I've been buying Natural Bliss vanilla creamer for coffee, but I'm going to try to switch to half and half, a lot less calories, and no sugar.   I figure that little changes are best to start with.


----------



## vitauta

yayy, jabbur!  fifteen big pounds off and weighing in After all the indulgent holidays, too!  that's a remarkable achievement, and you are way ahead of the pack, heading toward spring.  you have the ideal opportunity to custom-chisel your curves even further for november's wedding--whose wedding, byw?  are you getting married, yourself?  sorry for not keeping up with events better....


----------



## LPBeier

Yay Jabbur!  When I hit the 15 pound mark in December I was ecstatic! You should be very proud of yourself, specially, as Vit says over the holidays!  I am very proud of you for sure! Keep up the good work and stop by here often to let us know how you are doing and more importantly if you need some support and/or encouragement!

Vit, her son is getting married!


----------



## jabbur

There's a lot there to lose!  At my heaviest I was 335lbs! Yikes!  This morning I'm down to 310.  Hope to get below 300 for the first time in 20 years.  I've been hanging around 325 the last year. My downfall is starches.  I love any kind of bread or potatoes.  I like salty over sweet although I do enjoy my chocolate. Just cutting back the amounts seems to have done something.  I'm not counting carbs or anything else.  Just watching how much of something I eat.


----------



## simonbaker

jabbur said:


> There's a lot there to lose! At my heaviest I was 335lbs! Yikes! This morning I'm down to 310. Hope to get below 300 for the first time in 20 years. I've been hanging around 325 the last year. My downfall is starches. I love any kind of bread or potatoes. I like salty over sweet although I do enjoy my chocolate. Just cutting back the amounts seems to have done something. I'm not counting carbs or anything else. Just watching how much of something I eat.


 Good for you losing 25#  You should be very proud!!    Sounds like you are on the right track!  Keep up the good work. Are you getting some kind of exercise with your eating plan?  Start small, just walking for 15-20 mn. is a great start. Originally I was at 317# at my highest weight. I got down to 285# & stayed there for quite some time.  The doctor gave me a real wake-up call to get my medical numbers down as they were off the charts high.  I continue to work on it. I love the pool, started with just water walking which helped my knees quite a bit, couldn't believe at first that it was even exercise, but it has helped take more pounds off.  I have had a slight relapse over the holidays, I have gained 4 # back.  I am determined to continue to lose more weight.  It is a definite lifestyle change but well worth it!


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> Wow, it's been awhile for this thread!
> 
> I was disappointed when I did my weigh-in on December 31st and found I had gained 3 pounds. I wasn't sure why as I was on my diet, and I didn't let it get to me. I had just really hoped to be under 200 by the new year. I was feeling so rotten from not eating much so I decided to put some of the lesser items back in (mostly beef and some potatoes) to fill me up and not worry about the weight.
> 
> So, I was not expecting much when I weighed in on Monday. To my surprise, I re-lost the 3 pounds and am back to an even 200! I also feel better so I think it was probably fluid which flares up my chronic pain from the pressure.
> 
> I will be eating soft foods for another week until the dentist can put in the post and take the impressions of my tooth for my crown. So I will try to be careful to balance my intolerances with nutrition. I find my coconut milk based soups are good and filling, and with all the veggies I pack in them, very healthy!
> 
> I am hoping to get to the pool soon; however, I am having difficulty setting up my rides. The times for the pool walking lanes are 6 am to 9 am, which are the busiest times for the accessibility buses in the morning and even being married to a driver doesn't help.  Once I get it set up and get a spot on a bus I will be okay.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


 Good for you re-losing that 3#!!  You are so very close to getting under that big "klunck" on the scale.  I am a long ways off from that but it's a goal that I have in sight. My minor set back over the holidays was a 4# weight gain. I start swimming lessons this thursday, I'm still lovin the pool unfortunately I'm still lovin the junk food too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jabbur said:


> This is my first post in this thread.  I decided several months ago after Princess did her blood sugar test on HFCS to try to limit that in my diet.  My middle sister was diagnosed with diabetes last year so I figured it could only help.  The main thing I did was to cut back on the amount of soda pop I drink.  I haven't eliminated it all together but try to keep it to 2 servings a week max.  I also went from the large dinner plate to the small dinner plate for my meals to help with portion control.  I've managed to lose almost 15 lbs and can fit into jeans that have been stowed away for so many years I can't remember the last time I wore them.  Now with the wedding coming up in Nov. I'm hoping to drop even more weight before then.  I know I won't be svelte (I've NEVER been that!) but another dress size smaller would be wonderful.



Jabbur, you have no idea how glad this makes my heart to know that my little experiment made that type of change in your life!  Thanks for letting me know and I am so excited for you.  Good start!

We did my weigh in today and I managed to lose 3 pounds trying to not lose weight.   I had a 30 minute walk after work.  Still trying to get a gym membership, it's too cold outside for strenuous walking.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Jabbur, you have no idea how glad this makes my heart to know that my little experiment made that type of change in your life! Thanks for letting me know and I am so excited for you. Good start!
> 
> We did my weigh in today and I managed to lose 3 pounds trying to not lose weight. I had a 30 minute walk after work. Still trying to get a gym membership, it's too cold outside for strenuous walking.


 Congratulations on your weight loss!!  Wish I could say the same..


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Congratulations on your weight loss!! Wish I could say the same..


 
Have you hit that plateau that we discussed at the beginning of your odyssey of weight loss? Don't get discouraged. You may not see the weight coming off, but you will see a change in your body shape. One day you will put your hand on your waist and discover that you actually have one.


----------



## LPBeier

simonbaker said:


> Congratulations on your weight loss!!  Wish I could say the same..


+1 for the Princess

SB, you have done so well and this was the worst time of the year to try and lose weight.  At least with me I know that if I eat the wrong food it will not only make me gain weight but I will get sick too.  That is extra incentive.  My problem is getting the exercise I need because my fibromyalgia and osteoarthritis are bad right now.  I really wish I could go to the pool like you.

Don't be hard on yourself.  Think of how far you have come, not how far you have yet to go.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Have you hit that plateau that we discussed at the beginning of your odyssey of weight loss? Don't get discouraged. You may not see the weight coming off, but you will see a change in your body shape. One day you will put your hand on your waist and discover that you actually have one.


 Thank you addie. I am still working on losing the 3# I gained over Christmas break.  My swimming lessons went great tonight!


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> +1 for the Princess
> 
> SB, you have done so well and this was the worst time of the year to try and lose weight. At least with me I know that if I eat the wrong food it will not only make me gain weight but I will get sick too. That is extra incentive. My problem is getting the exercise I need because my fibromyalgia and osteoarthritis are bad right now. I really wish I could go to the pool like you.
> 
> Don't be hard on yourself. Think of how far you have come, not how far you have yet to go.


 Thank you LP.  I need to leave the candy alone I love anything gummy or chewy, I need to get out of this mode.  If it were up to me I would give up all food except for candy.


----------



## Addie

I went for my monthly checkup at Winthrop today. I lost three pounds. And it wasn't because I was trying to. I have been eating. Mostly veggies. Today I had a wax and green bean salad with Ranch dressing. The nurse asked me if I was eating. Really eating. I have been. I was surprised that I had lost. I thought for sure it would show about a five pound gain. I have been picking, picking, picking. In fact I have a big bowl of ice cream in front of me. YUM! What I haven't been eating is carbs. And I don't ever eat sweets or desserts.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> I went for my monthly checkup at Winthrop today. I lost three pounds. And it wasn't because I was trying to. I have been eating. Mostly veggies. Today I had a wax and green bean salad with Ranch dressing. The nurse asked me if I was eating. Really eating. I have been. I was surprised that I had lost. I thought for sure it would show about a five pound gain. I have been picking, picking, picking.* In fact I have a big bowl of ice cream in front of me. YUM! What I haven't been eating is carbs. And I don't ever eat sweets or desserts.*



 YAY!! I always thought ice cream was a sweet, a dessert AND a carb! YAY!!   Thanks, Addie for breaking that myth!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

LPBeier said:


> YAY!! I always thought ice cream was a sweet, a dessert AND a carb! YAY!!   Thanks, Addie for breaking that myth!



I saw an episode of Iron Chef a couple weeks back where ice cream was made using beef fat.  I don't know if it was a savory, or sweet ice cream, but the judges loved it.  If it was a savory ice cream, it would be low carb.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## LPBeier

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I saw an episode of Iron Chef a couple weeks back where ice cream was made using beef fat.  I don't know if it was a savory, or sweet ice cream, but the judges loved it.  If it was a savory ice cream, it would be low carb.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Sorry, Chief, not going to try beef fat ice cream sweet OR savory - Not going to happen!


----------



## Addie

I realize the fat for ice cream comes from the family of bovines. But I want the fat from the right place. The udders.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Addie said:


> I realize the fat for ice cream comes from the family of bovines. But I want the fat from the right place. The udders.


Now, I didn't say that I was going to do it.  I just said I saw it done.  I'll stick to cream for my ice cream fat content as well.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

Savoury ice cream sounds very different and interesting. I would try it if someone offered me some.


----------



## Skittle68

After eeking up to the top of my healthy weight range over the holidays, I've been counting calories again. I've only been actually keeping track for the last few days, and I've stuck in the 1200 to 1300 range. I was 122 over the holidays, down to 119 now. Hoping to get down to 105, which is 10 lb above the lower end of my healthy range. I usually get down to about 112-115 before I lose my motivation. Maybe this time I can stick it out...


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Savoury ice cream sounds very different and interesting. I would try it if someone offered me some.


 
At the garlic festival in Gilroy, CA they tried Garlic Ice Cream. Didn't go over too well.


----------



## LPBeier

Olive Oil Ice Cream is very nice - the one I had contained dried fruit and nuts.  It was very tasty!


----------



## Claire

Over the past 18 months I've lost about 30 lbs.  The first ten were the right way, upping my aerobic activity mostly.  The last 20 was anxiety and travel.  Now I'm not happy with how it happened (broken hip, sick and dying parents), but I really do NOT want to re-gain it and that's my goal this year.  Rebuilding lost muscle (particularly in my thighs) without re-gaining weight.


----------



## Snip 13

simonbaker said:


> Thank you LP. I need to leave the candy alone I love anything gummy or chewy, I need to get out of this mode. If it were up to me I would give up all food except for candy.


 
Have you tried sugar free candies to satisfy your sweet tooth?

I love these and sugar free old fashioned candies but I can't find a pic of those.
There is a big variety of sugar free and low carb candies available.


----------



## Addie

Claire said:


> Over the past 18 months I've lost about 30 lbs. The first ten were the right way, upping my aerobic activity mostly. The last 20 was anxiety and travel. Now I'm not happy with how it happened (broken hip, sick and dying parents), but I really do NOT want to re-gain it and that's my goal this year. Rebuilding lost muscle (particularly in my thighs) without re-gaining weight.


 
You go girl! You know you will get all the support and encouragement you will need right here.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> You go girl! You know you will get all the support and encouragement you will need right here.



+1 (couldn't have said it better, Addie)


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> +1 (couldn't have said it better, Addie)



+2!


----------



## simonbaker

Snip 13 said:


> Have you tried sugar free candies to satisfy your sweet tooth?
> 
> I love these and sugar free old fashioned candies but I can't find a pic of those.
> There is a big variety of sugar free and low carb candies available.



Thanks for the tip. I will check them out. Ido enjoy the sugar free werther originals.  Sugar free chocolate is not so good.


----------



## LPBeier

simonbaker said:


> Thanks for the tip. I will check them out. Ido enjoy the sugar free werther originals.  Sugar free chocolate is not so good.



Sugar free chocolate is getting so much better.  Russel Stover makes some good stuff and they have Reese's Peanut Butter Cups, York Peppermint Patties and others in sugar free now too.  My Dad loved them.  There were some bars I got that you couldn't tell the difference, but I can't remember the name.  You just can't eat a lot because the malitol can have a not too great side-affect.


----------



## LPBeier

I had a horrible day yesterday.  I ate quesadillas which had cheese, tortillas, sour cream that I shouldn't have, not to mention the mexi-fries (tator tots) and the Bavarian cream empanada I shared with TB.  Then for dinner it was a mushroom Swiss burger and onion rings followed by a Peanut Buster Parfait at DQ for a late (9 pm) dinner.  

The worst part of it is that I actually feel better today than I did before eating all that food that is supposed to be bad for my allergy and food intolerances.  I say the worst part because I am hoping that doesn't make it easier to stray again.  

Mostly I think I just needed to get some food in me, and my flu-like symptoms are gone, I just have a cold.  I weighed in this morning and I am still holding at 200 which is good.  Health is my first goal here, weight-loss the second!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Sugar free chocolate is getting so much better.  Russel Stover makes some good stuff and they have Reese's Peanut Butter Cups, York Peppermint Patties and others in sugar free now too.  My Dad loved them.  There were some bars I got that you couldn't tell the difference, but I can't remember the name.  You just can't eat a lot because the malitol can have a not too great side-affect.


I have had Russel Stover stuff made with alcohol sugar (can't remember which one) that was very good. I have had other chocolate made with maltitol that was good. That was about six or seven years ago when I was doing Atkins. The alcohol sugars are low carb.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had to stop posting calories, I was getting too anxious about it all.  I'm doing much better mind-set wise not being a slave to reporting.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I had to stop posting calories, I was getting too anxious about it all.  I'm doing much better mind-set wise not being a slave to reporting.



Yes, I totally agree.  The fact that mine is a "life-style" more than a "diet" is helping me to a) stay on it and b) (like confessed below) be able to forgive myself and move on if I slip.

You will do great, Princess!  We are here to cheer you on!


----------



## MrsLMB

LPBeier said:


> I had a horrible day yesterday. I ate quesadillas which had cheese, tortillas, sour cream that I shouldn't have, not to mention the mexi-fries (tator tots) and the Bavarian cream empanada I shared with TB. Then for dinner it was a mushroom Swiss burger and onion rings followed by a Peanut Buster Parfait at DQ for a late (9 pm) dinner.
> 
> The worst part of it is that I actually feel better today than I did before eating all that food that is supposed to be bad for my allergy and food intolerances. I say the worst part because I am hoping that doesn't make it easier to stray again.
> 
> Mostly I think I just needed to get some food in me, and my flu-like symptoms are gone, I just have a cold. I weighed in this morning and I am still holding at 200 which is good. Health is my first goal here, weight-loss the second!


 
You know what .. sometimes we NEED to take a different path for our mental health so we can work better on the physical ! We do that periodically and we got over the guilt thing.

Sticking to a strict diet can be very taxing and sometimes you just have to do something a bit naughty .. then it's done.

So acknowledge that food you ate, recognize that you enjoyed it and put yourself back on track .. it's going to be okay !!


----------



## simonbaker

I enjoy tracking my food on line. I use sparkpeople. Its a free site that lays out a calorie plan for you. It helps broaden my horizons as far as going out to eatn portion contoll & just knowning when to say enough for the day. I slack off on it sometimes but its a good guide for my long term lifestyle change.


----------



## bakechef

I weighed myself near christmas and not again until yesterday.  I was afraid that my sugar binge over Christmas had caused some weight gain.  Well the good news is, I am at the SAME weight as I was before Christmas!  Maybe I should try an all cookie diet? 

My eating habits over Christmas were really terrible, my sugar addiction reared its ugly head, luckily I seem to have it under control once again.  For the first time in my life I seem to be able to get back on track fairly easily after holidays or vacation.  At the beginning of this latest weight loss journey, the thought of the holidays or vacation caused me so much anxiety.  Now I just enjoy them, eat what I want, and get back on track when it's over.  I may have finally found my balance with food.  Since it has been 3 years since I started, I'm encouraged.  I never maintained weight for more than a couple of months before gaining again.


----------



## Addie

Bakechef and simonbaker, and all others who are trying to lose weight, when I was first diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes in the late 90's, I was in a panic. Give up BBQ sauce? It has sugar in it. Give up coffee? I can't drink it without sugar. Cookies and milk? My favorite snack. Hot cocoa? Anything better on a cold winter's day? Pasta? I grew up on pasta. As the months flew by, I calmed down. I had been seeing all foods as carbs or had sugar in them. Common sense took over. I did cut way back on foods that had sugar in them. My sugar levels were some days too low. A quick glass of orange juice or a very large spoonful of sugar brought my sugar right back up. And I didn't die from having that sugar. As time went by, I slowly adjusted my diet so that those episodes happened less and less frequently. And when they did, I was finding that the sugar trick was just too much. I had been going without sugar so long, that I now couldn't tolerate the sweetness. I also discovered that there are good and bad carbs. Potatoes are a good carb. (What a relief. I love baked potatoes.) 

Today, the only sugar in my diet at all is in my coffee. I promised myself, after trying all the chemical sweeteners, if I could have sugar in just my coffee, then I would gladly give up sugar in every other form. As time went by, I started to cut back on the amount of sugar. I now put less sugar in my coffee and do not stir it. As a result, I get a mouthful at the bottom of the cup. BIG YUK! So I never drink that last mouthful. 

Today, I will on occasion eat a small chocolate chip cookie. I never finish it. Too sweet. I would rather have a big bowl of broccoli than peas, carrots, or other veggie that is high in natural sugar. I love most veggies. but have developed a strong fondness for the veggies that are best for me. 

It is all a matter of changing your life style. And it happens over time very slowly. You learn new eating habits and they become a natural part of your life. With portion control, you find that if you go into a restaurant and they bring you an enormous plate full to the brim of food, you are lucky if you eat a quarter of it. And if you take a doggie bag home, it really goes to the doggie. 

Don't be so hard on yourselves. All of you will get a handle on this thing called "sensible eating." You will run into folks who all have an aunt or uncle who is on insulin. They cheat all the time and it didn't do them any harm. That's them, not you. For some, counting calories works. Others, it is keeping track of sugar and carbs. Keeping a food diary works for others. The only right system is the one that works for you. 

Picture your heart doing a 'happy dance' every time you eat right. Think of your blood just rushing though your arteries and veins when you eat foods low in cholesterol. You know how you feel when you have eaten way too much? Well that is how your arteries feel when you eat a big fat grease laden burger. Sluggish. 

You will hit plateaus, your body's shape will change. Just remember you put the weight on over a long period of time. It will take time to lose it. It doesn't happen over night. 

A.A. has an acronym of H.A.L.T. When a member feels like they are going to fall off the wagon, remember H.A.L.T. Don't allow yourself to get Hungry, Angry, Lonely or Tired. When any one of those feelings creep up on you, that is when you are most likely to fall off your diet wagon.


----------



## bakechef

Thanks for the encouragement Addie!

I really don't have a restrictive diet, I still eat everything.  Sugar is what seems to be a problem for me at times, but luckily I am able to control those cravings like never before.  All it takes is a couple of weeks of restricting my sugar intake to curb the cravings.  But to be honest after a vacation or holiday, my body is ready for more healthy foods and the sugar cravings start to subside a bit.  It's still a bit of a struggle, but not like it used to be.

My only added sugar is the Natural Bliss vanilla creamer, and a teaspoon of raw sugar on my oatmeal.  Yeah, here and there I'll eat sweets, but I'm not having crazy cravings for it anymore.  I still eat pasta, rice, bread etc..  but not in large quantities anymore.  

Over the last 3 years I've lost 80 pounds, with the last 30 coming off in the last year and a half, and I am totally OK with the slow weight loss.  I will have months of a plateau, but it no longer bothers me, I see it as maintaining, and since I am not really dieting, I see that as a huge success!


----------



## Artem

I guess I am the lucky one...gaining weight is SO hard for me...maybe that's because of my steak diet


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, thank you so much for sharing all that.  Very wise words from a very wise woman!


----------



## Claire

My husband's primary care physician is astonished.  He is no longer even considered borderline diabetic.  In his case it was regulating carbs, not necessarily even limiting them.  Just spreading them out over the day.  Every body is different.  He hasn't lost weight (although that would help) and lately has fallen down on aerobic exercise.  the latter can be difficult (It was 10 degrees this morning, and he has asthma).  We bought an exercise bike a few years ago, but face it, they are incredibly boring.  I think my husband might be the first man his doctor had "cure himself' with diet alone.  I know that all the men I've known who hit that diabetes wall left it to their wives to deal with it, then bitched and moaned about their "diet", and cheated whenever possible.  Hidden caches of sweets and chips.  I took out two measuring cups (1/2 c and 1 c) and told him, you're on.  Just as I did when he was diagnosed with gout.  I took out a 2 quart pitcher, filled it with water, and said, you're on your own.  Drink it or not.  he's a big boy.  I just told him, you have to decide how much pain you're willing to live with.  My hands are shaky (always have been) ... do you want ME giving you a shot?


----------



## Addie

Claire said:


> My husband's primary care physician is astonished. He is no longer even considered borderline diabetic. In his case it was regulating carbs, not necessarily even limiting them. Just spreading them out over the day. Every body is different. He hasn't lost weight (although that would help) and lately has fallen down on aerobic exercise. the latter can be difficult (It was 10 degrees this morning, and he has asthma). We bought an exercise bike a few years ago, but face it, they are incredibly boring. I think my husband might be the first man his doctor had "cure himself' with diet alone. I know that all the men I've known who hit that diabetes wall left it to their wives to deal with it, then bitched and moaned about their "diet", and cheated whenever possible. Hidden caches of sweets and chips. I took out two measuring cups (1/2 c and 1 c) and told him, you're on. Just as I did when he was diagnosed with gout. I took out a 2 quart pitcher, filled it with water, and said, you're on your own. Drink it or not. he's a big boy. I just told him, you have to decide how much pain you're willing to live with. My hands are shaky (always have been) ... do you want ME giving you a shot?


 
Smart man you have there. Wise wife he has.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Smart man you have there. Wise wife he has.



Consulted Yoda you did, Addie!   you have!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is great, Claire!


----------



## Snip 13

Claire said:


> My husband's primary care physician is astonished. He is no longer even considered borderline diabetic. In his case it was regulating carbs, not necessarily even limiting them. Just spreading them out over the day. Every body is different. He hasn't lost weight (although that would help) and lately has fallen down on aerobic exercise. the latter can be difficult (It was 10 degrees this morning, and he has asthma). We bought an exercise bike a few years ago, but face it, they are incredibly boring. I think my husband might be the first man his doctor had "cure himself' with diet alone. I know that all the men I've known who hit that diabetes wall left it to their wives to deal with it, then bitched and moaned about their "diet", and cheated whenever possible. Hidden caches of sweets and chips. I took out two measuring cups (1/2 c and 1 c) and told him, you're on. Just as I did when he was diagnosed with gout. I took out a 2 quart pitcher, filled it with water, and said, you're on your own. Drink it or not. he's a big boy. I just told him, you have to decide how much pain you're willing to live with. My hands are shaky (always have been) ... do you want ME giving you a shot?


 
I was also diagnosed a little while ago as "pre diabetic" and a lot of people said I will get diabetes. My tests are clear now and my sugar level is normal. I asked my Dr about it and he said that even though only a few people don't become diabetic after pre-diabetes, some are lucky. Guess I'm one of the lucky ones!
All I did was change my diet and only used the meds he gave me for a week or so.
I couldn't face more medication, I already rattle after taking my meds


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> Addie, thank you so much for sharing all that. Very wise words from a very wise woman!


 Well said +1


----------



## CWS4322

Folks, please remember you are not dieting, you are changing your eating habits. I have lost 20-30 lb because I switched up when I ate my biggest meal (breakfast), cut bread out of my diet almost completely, only eat whole grains, and eliminated white sugar. The problem is that now I don't have any jeans that fit. And, my "sweet tooth" doesn't bother me, but the tooth I broke eating popped wild rice does...


----------



## bakechef

CWS4322 said:


> Folks, please remember you are not dieting, you are changing your eating habits. I have lost 20-30 lb because I switched up when I ate my biggest meal (breakfast), cut bread out of my diet almost completely, only eat whole grains, and eliminated white sugar. The problem is that now I don't have any jeans that fit. And, my "sweet tooth" doesn't bother me, but the tooth I broke eating popped wild rice does...



Well said!

When I stopped looking at food as the enemy, when I stopped severe restriction, that's when it became much easier.  Slow gradual changes make the most sense.  For me this approach works.  I still eat the bad stuff once in a while, but when you make a habit of not eating much of certain things (like sugar) you crave them much less.

I don't know if I'll ever get to the point of eliminating sugar, but getting it under control works best for me.


----------



## simonbaker

Happy news this morning. I stepped on the scale & lost the weight that I gained over Christmas!  Happy Dance!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yea!  I'm doing well about 2 pounds a week.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yea! I'm doing well about 2 pounds a week.


 Yipeeee!!  We are all doing the happy dance today!!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Happy news this morning. I stepped on the scale & lost the weight that I gained over Christmas! Happy Dance!!


 
 You are back on track.


----------



## Skittle68

simonbaker said:


> Happy news this morning. I stepped on the scale & lost the weight that I gained over Christmas!  Happy Dance!!



Nice job!! I am getting there as well. Not as quickly as I would like, but just getting rid of all the Christmas chocolate helped.


----------



## LPBeier

Great news, SB and PF!  Congratulations. 

I unfortunately have gained 2 pounds but I believe that to be because I have been eating more carbs trying to get rid of my cold symptoms.  Now I am getting back to normal so should lose them rather quickly - specially since you have both inspired me!


----------



## simonbaker

I was back in the pool today for the first time since last saturday & it felt so wonderful. My second swimming lesson was tonight. I absolutely love it. Need to continue to practice but it's all starting to make sense. Mom in the hospital all week. They plan to discharge her tomorrow, very crowded there.  She is still in alot of pain but they say medicare doesn't pay just because you are in pain or have enough strength. I am so discusted with them!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's true about Medicare, pain or ability to take care of yourself at home does not count.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's true about Medicare, pain or ability to take care of yourself at home does not count.


 Frustrateingly acurate.it just seems very wrong!


----------



## Kylie1969

Well done SB and Fi


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> I was back in the pool today for the first time since last saturday & it felt so wonderful. My second swimming lesson was tonight. I absolutely love it. Need to continue to practice but it's all starting to make sense. Mom in the hospital all week. They plan to discharge her tomorrow, very crowded there.  She is still in alot of pain but they say medicare doesn't pay just because you are in pain or have enough strength. I am so discusted with them!



Great job, ladies!

SB, I understand your frustration.  Would that my mom could have gone into assisted living following her hospital discharge.  You are an angel to do so much!


----------



## simonbaker

I had my 4th swimming lesson tonight. All is going well. Still working on the breathing correctly. I was doing better but tonight just seemed to have more anxiety. talked with instructor & she asked what was going on. I told her about mom living here, we did some unique stetches & deep breathing, I was amazed what a difference it made. Taking a break from lessons for a couple of weeks until we get things figured out here. I will continue to practice. Weight at a standstill now. Still exercising & trying to eat right but no change in  the weight. To busy making sure everyone's needs are met lately.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> I had my 4th swimming lesson tonight. All is going well. Still working on the breathing correctly. I was doing better but tonight just seemed to have more anxiety. talked with instructor & she asked what was going on. I told her about mom living here, we did some unique stetches & deep breathing, I was amazed what a difference it made. Taking a break from lessons for a couple of weeks until we get things figured out here. I will continue to practice. Weight at a standstill now. Still exercising & trying to eat right but no change in  the weight. To busy making sure everyone's needs are met lately.



Please take care of yourself, SB.  Sure hoping for the best for you and your family!


----------



## bakechef

simonbaker said:


> I had my 4th swimming lesson tonight. All is going well. Still working on the breathing correctly. I was doing better but tonight just seemed to have more anxiety. talked with instructor & she asked what was going on. I told her about mom living here, we did some unique stetches & deep breathing, I was amazed what a difference it made. Taking a break from lessons for a couple of weeks until we get things figured out here. I will continue to practice. Weight at a standstill now. Still exercising & trying to eat right but no change in  the weight. To busy making sure everyone's needs are met lately.



Maintainin' is better than gainin'!

Do take some time for yourself, you will be better equipped to take care of others!


----------



## CWS4322

simonbaker said:


> I had my 4th swimming lesson tonight. [...]


You done good! Excellent! I learned to swim (and skate) almost about the same time I learned to walk, so I can't really get my head around "pool anxiety." However, the little boy I am teaching to swim has "pool anxiety." He "lost" his suit during swimming lessons and everyone laughed. He's very sensitive. He loves that when we go to D**'s apartment to swim, we have the pool to ourselves. The family has a trip booked for FL the end of February. I hope to get the little lad comfortable in the water so he can enjoy the hotel pool while they are there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm down another 3 pounds on weigh-in yesterday.  I need to up my calories, I'm losing too fast for my comfort.  I want to stick to 2 pounds a week, at this rate I am having problems with my blood pressure going too low and my body isn't adapting to the lower weight like it should.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm down another 3 pounds on weigh-in yesterday.  I need to up my calories, I'm losing too fast for my comfort.  I want to stick to 2 pounds a week, at this rate I am having problems with my blood pressure going too low and my body isn't adapting to the lower weight like it should.



Oh boy.  Hope you can get things under control, PF.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Oh boy.  Hope you can get things under control, PF.



I have an appointment for medication adjustments tomorrow.


----------



## CWS4322

*I*



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm down another 3 pounds on weigh-in yesterday.  I need to up my calories, I'm losing too fast for my comfort.  I want to stick to 2 pounds a week, at this rate I am having problems with my blood pressure going too low and my body isn't adapting to the lower weight like it should.


This is why I don't own a scale and I turn my back when I get weighed at my doctor's office. I go by if my clothes fit/are too tight. I don't want to get fixated on how much I weigh. I have very large bones, I weigh a lot for a person who wears the size of clothes I wear.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> This is why I don't own a scale and I turn my back when I get weighed at my doctor's office. I go by if my clothes fit/are too tight. I don't want to get fixated on how much I weigh. I have very large bones, I weigh a lot for a person who wears the size of clothes I wear.



I'm not obsessing over my weight, but I am getting antsy over how I feel.  Not fun being light-headed and feeling drunk all the time.  That is what is happening with the low blood pressure.  I think it's important to remind people who are taking medications to watch themselves carefully and be aware of what could effect their health.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I had my 4th swimming lesson tonight. All is going well. Still working on the breathing correctly. I was doing better but tonight just seemed to have more anxiety. talked with instructor & she asked what was going on. I told her about mom living here, we did some unique stetches & deep breathing, I was amazed what a difference it made. Taking a break from lessons for a couple of weeks until we get things figured out here. I will continue to practice. Weight at a standstill now. Still exercising & trying to eat right but no change in the weight. To busy making sure everyone's needs are met lately.


 
But you know your numbers are getting better and better each day. And aside from the weight, your doctor was very concerned about them also. Just don't forget that Simonbaker needs some attention also. After everyone is settled for the night, head for the bathtub and fill it with hot bubbly water and soak away all your problems you faced that day. Have DH dry you off when you step out. And don't forget that bath dusting powder. 

Take some of that dusting powder and sprinkle it on your sheets. A little bit of aromatherapy for you and DH.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm not obsessing over my weight, but I am getting antsy over how I feel.  Not fun being light-headed and feeling drunk all the time.  That is what is happening with the low blood pressure.  I think it's important to remind people who are taking medications to watch themselves carefully and be aware of what could effect their health.



when I was 290 pounds I had high blood pressure.  After losing my first 50 pounds I started feeling light headed, if I would stand up too fast, I'd feel like I was going to pass out.  I started to wean myself off the pills over the course of a couple of weeks.  About a month later I went to the doctor and my blood pressure was "on the high side of normal" as she said.  I told her that I hadn't taken the pills in about a month, but she told me that I had to start taking them again, I didn't.  Now after over 85 pounds lost, my blood pressure is normal.  I still take readings every so often to make sure that I'm still on track.


----------



## simonbaker

wow 85#'s! Good for you!!  I hope to be able to do that too.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm down another 3 pounds on weigh-in yesterday. I need to up my calories, I'm losing too fast for my comfort. I want to stick to 2 pounds a week, at this rate I am having problems with my blood pressure going too low and my body isn't adapting to the lower weight like it should.


 Hope all goes well for you. You are getting to be to petite & small Keeping you in positive thoughts.


----------



## CWS4322

I am not an MD, but I just wanted to say: if you are on meds for high blood pressure, do not change the dose or go off the meds without talking to your dr first.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I am not an MD, but I just wanted to say: if you are on meds for high blood pressure, do not change the dose or go off the meds without talking to your dr first.



Absolutely!  Some of my meds work to protect my heart and also regulate my blood pressure.  I would not want to give up the wrong one that's keeping me from another hear attack.  That's why I'm frustrated by trying to reach the cardiologist for help and advice.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm not doing well at all.  I am having a hard time staying on this diet even though I know it is going to make me healthy.  I haven't weighed myself this week (supposed to be Monday) because I am scared I have gained much of it back.  I am afraid to eat because things are bad for me and then I go and get something that really IS bad for me.  

The rest of you are doing so well.  Keep up the good work.  

I know I will get back on track, I am just having a bad bout of pain and the cold and stress I had before the angiogram have kind of taken their toll.  I am really hoping I can get to the pool or some form of exercise soon. 

Sorry to sound so down.  It really isn't as bad as it might seem, I just want to get back on track again.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I am not an MD, but I just wanted to say: if you are on meds for high blood pressure, do not change the dose or go off the meds without talking to your dr first.


 
Ditto


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Absolutely! Some of my meds work to protect my heart and also regulate my blood pressure. I would not want to give up the wrong one that's keeping me from another hear attack. That's why I'm frustrated by trying to reach the cardiologist for help and advice.


 
PF I looked up all my meds, printed out the picture, name and what they were for along with other information. Sometimes my pharmacy will change a pill. I notice it right a way and look it up. It is always just a different manufacturer, same med. But the first couple of times this happened, I freaked out. I thought the pharmacy had made a mistake. Now they give me a notice of the change and why. So I remove the old picture and insert the new one. That way I always know what I am taking. I also write down on each sheet the amount and number of doses I take each day. 

I wouldn't dare to stop taking my BP meds. Right now I am having an opposite problem with my BP. It plummets for no reason. The doctor did lower the dose and I seem to be doing good with it. But I would never play around with any of my heart or BP meds. My life depends on them.


----------



## CWS4322

LPBeier said:


> I'm not doing well at all.  I am having a hard time staying on this diet even though I know it is going to make me healthy.  I haven't weighed myself this week (supposed to be Monday) because I am scared I have gained much of it back.  I am afraid to eat because things are bad for me and then I go and get something that really IS bad for me.
> 
> The rest of you are doing so well.  Keep up the good work.
> 
> I know I will get back on track, I am just having a bad bout of pain and the cold and stress I had before the angiogram have kind of taken their toll.  I am really hoping I can get to the pool or some form of exercise soon.
> 
> Sorry to sound so down.  It really isn't as bad as it might seem, I just want to get back on track again.


LP--if you are having a hard time with the lifestyle changes re diet, than perhaps it is not for you. Talk to your doctor. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Absolutely!  Some of my meds work to protect my heart and also regulate my blood pressure.  I would not want to give up the wrong one that's keeping me from another hear attack.  That's why I'm frustrated by trying to reach the cardiologist for help and advice.


The DH's blood pressure was high. The dr asked him to monitor it for 3 months. He brought a home blood pressure thingy, checked his BP 3x a day for 3 months, averaged it. Normal. Went in, the reading was high. However, he is back on "monitor it for 3 months." I suspect he is stressed when he goes to the dr and that is why it is higher than the readings at home. He is fit, eats more veggies than most people, doesn't smoke (never has) or drink excessively (okay, a beer every so often), and sleeps 8 hours a night. Why he would have high blood pressure is beyond me. If the dr were to put him on meds, he would probably be one of those people who would stop taking them without consulting the dr.--just the way he is. However, if your dr. has you on heart meds, do not stop taking them without talking to your dr. That is one of the biggest complaints I hear from cardio docs, patients decide they are "feeling better" and stop taking their heart meds.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> LP--if you are having a hard time with the lifestyle changes re diet, than perhaps it is not for you. Talk to your doctor. {{{hugs}}}


 
Definitely talk to your doctor. And you know how they often tell you to treat yourself every so often when you are on a diet? Well, would that work for you? You would stick to the diet for six days and on the seventh you could treat yourself. By the time you reach the seventh day and it is time for your treat, you will find that your treat is within the bounds of the diet. You will feel better and not want to eat something that is going to spoil that feeling. Sometimes you have to play games with yourself to accomplish the desired effect. Good luck and keep trying. We are all rooting for you.


----------



## LPBeier

CWS4322 said:


> LP--if you are having a hard time with the lifestyle changes re diet, than perhaps it is not for you. Talk to your doctor. {{{hugs}}}



CWS, this is a diet that my naturopath put me on because I am allergic to candida, and sugar (among a huge list of other things) promotes it.  My GP is in total agreement with the diagnosis and actually so am I.  It is just really hard to stay away from certain items.  Oh, I am not talking about cake and cookies and that type of thing.  I am talking about fruit (fresh, frozen, dried, juice) of any kind, potatoes and other starches, carrots and peas, pork and other cured meat, etc.  I have always thought of myself as a healthy eater but now a lot of what I thought was healthy isn't.  I will be able to bring stuff back, but first I have to rid myself completely of it and then bring things back slowly, seeing how they affect me.

On top of all of this, I am allergic to eggs, mushrooms (my favourite thing in the world), beef, avocados, pineapple and papaya and must stay off of most of them for a year.  Beef I can have once a week as it is a low allergy and I was off it for two months.

I know I need to do this.  The tough times are when TB is at work in the evenings.  I can cook healthy for both of us, but there is so little I can eat and I hate cooking a big meal for myself so I end up grazing...on the wrong things.  I keep clearing everything out of the house, but there is always something.

I think my problem right now is that because I cheated when I had my cold and then when I had my angiogram (they gave me a sandwich and arrowroots after and I was so hungry I ate them) my chronic pain started up again.  The allergy really "hits me where it hurts" literally and then I eat because I am in pain.

I think if I can get the pain and sleep patterns under control I will be able to get back into the swing of things.  Weight loss is just a bonus for me here (and will help with the pain thing).  The main thing is to not eat things that make me sick.

Thanks for your encouragement and hugs.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Definitely talk to your doctor. And you know how they often tell you to treat yourself every so often when you are on a diet? Well, would that work for you? You would stick to the diet for six days and on the seventh you could treat yourself. By the time you reach the seventh day and it is time for your treat, you will find that your treat is within the bounds of the diet. You will feel better and not want to eat something that is going to spoil that feeling. Sometimes you have to play games with yourself to accomplish the desired effect. Good luck and keep trying. We are all rooting for you.



Thanks, Addie.

Like I said below, this is not a weight-loss diet, but removing foods that I am allergic too.  I am allowed to add things back, but before I do I must be completely clear of allergens and symptoms for a month.  I haven't gotten to that point yet.  But your advice about the 7th day thing sounds good!  I keep a dish of pumpkin seeds by my bed, recliner and on my desk.  Last night I put some dried fruit beside one of those bowls and while I went for it a couple of times, I found myself reaching for the seeds after that.  So, I understand what you mean.!


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> The DH's blood pressure was high. The dr asked him to monitor it for 3 months. He brought a home blood pressure thingy, checked his BP 3x a day for 3 months, averaged it. Normal. Went in, the reading was high. However, he is back on "monitor it for 3 months." I suspect he is stressed when he goes to the dr and that is why it is higher than the readings at home. He is fit, eats more veggies than most people, doesn't smoke (never has) or drink excessively (okay, a beer every so often), and sleeps 8 hours a night. Why he would have high blood pressure is beyond me. If the dr were to put him on meds, he would probably be one of those people who would stop taking them without consulting the dr.--just the way he is. However, if your dr. has you on heart meds, do not stop taking them without talking to your dr. That is one of the biggest complaints I hear from cardio docs, patients decide they are "feeling better" and stop taking their heart meds.


My doctor told my DH to buy a blood pressure meter (are they even called sphygmomanometers anymore?) for exactly the reason you mentioned. She said people often have higher BP readings at the doctor's office from stress, so take them at home. Unfortunately, his BP was still high and she is still working on the right dosage.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> My doctor told my DH to buy a blood pressure meter (are they even called sphygmomanometers anymore?) for exactly the reason you mentioned. She said people often have higher BP readings at the doctor's office from stress, so take them at home. Unfortunately, his BP was still high and she is still working on the right dosage.



Dad had a BP meter at home as well (we still have it actually).  We had to monitor it regularly because his health issues would affect it.  I would call it into the doctor and he would adjust the meds accordingly.  It's a good idea to have one!


----------



## LPBeier

Well, to quote GWTW, "Tomorrow is another day".  And today is my tomorrow!  I had a rough weekend health and emotion wise, but got a good sleep and have a new outlook.

We got the supplements I was missing and I was able to get pretty well back on track with my meal plan for my intolerances (I have decided to not use the "d" word.  I was down yesterday because I had regained 5 pounds and TB reminded me that it isn't about the weight, that is a positive benefit of staying away from foods that make me sick.

This morning I have a better outlook, less pain and more energy.  These are both related to not having sugar, starches and other things that my body is "rejecting".  I am currently working on a menu plan and grocery list for the week so that will really help as well.

Thanks again to everyone here - I feel so good that I can "be myself" and get encouraged.  You encourage me personally, but also by your own stories.  I am hoping to start using the Food Diary thread as well!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Dad had a BP meter at home as well (we still have it actually).  We had to monitor it regularly because his health issues would affect it.  I would call it into the doctor and he would adjust the meds accordingly.  It's a good idea to have one!



I check my BP daily, so does Shrek.  If you take BP meds you should learn how to keep track of your BP...the new meters are fool proof.  I had the fun of teaching Shrek when you had to use a cuff and stethoscope.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Off my diet today...had my stress test, was better than I thought it would be...until I got stuck in the machine when it went offline.  No problem, I took a nap while they figured it out.  Poor Shrek was waiting and had no idea what was going on.  And this is twice in a row someone listened to me and got the right vein on the first try.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Off my diet today...had my stress test, was better than I thought it would be...until I got stuck in the machine when it went offline.  No problem, I took a nap while they figured it out.  Poor Shrek was waiting and had no idea what was going on.  And this is twice in a row someone listened to me and got the right vein on the first try.



Glad it worked out in the end.  Poor Shrek!  I hope you get good results!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Should find out Wednesday.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Should find out Wednesday.


 Keeping you in positive thoughts & prayers!


----------



## simonbaker

I went to deep water class tonight. It's been 5 days since I've been in the pool. Not doing so great on my eating habits. I need to leave that chewy candy alone. I do fine during the day but nighttime snacking is still my weakness.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I check my BP daily, so does Shrek. If you take BP meds you should learn how to keep track of your BP...the new meters are fool proof. I had the fun of teaching Shrek when you had to use a cuff and stethoscope.


 
I too have a BP machine. But I use it only for my pulse rate. Anytime I have had to call 911, the EMTs have told me that they don't care what my BP was on my machine. But they are interested in my pulse rate. Only when I feel that my pulse rate is speeding up do I bother to check it. I don't even check my sugars with any regularity. Much to bain of Winthrop. I am not the best patient they have ever had. I refuse to live my life around my health. If I am not feeling very well, then I do what I have to so that I can continue with what I was doing.


----------



## LPBeier

simonbaker said:


> I went to deep water class tonight. It's been 5 days since I've been in the pool. Not doing so great on my eating habits. I need to leave that chewy candy alone. I do fine during the day but nighttime snacking is still my weakness.


SB, I find evening snacking the hardest too.  I am allowed pumpkin seeds so I buy them in bulk and have a container by my desk, my recliner and my craft table.  I also make sure I have a glass of water or club soda with me at all times.  This really helps.  Is there something you like that is good for your diet that you can keep nearby for those times you crave something sweet?

By the way, good on you for getting back to the pool.  I have got to start going to bed earlier so I can get up at 6 am to get to the pool for my walking.  The lanes are only open between 6 and 9 and I have to get there around 7 to get a proper lane.


----------



## Addie

When I shop, I refuse to buy snack or junk foods. And there are a lot of foods my intestinal track simply can't handle. Like anything with a skin. So just about everything I eat, needs to be cooked. It sure cuts down on my eating or nibbling. Who want to go out in the kitchen at night and start cooking again. I have to find a bread that I like. I am going to look at the aritsan dark bread the next time I go shopping. Then I can make grilled cheese sandwiches, or BLT after I peel the tomato. I can eat crackers. And I do like graham crackers. Should have some of those on hand for snacking. And rice cakes are another snack I can handle. Smeared with PB and warmed in the microwave makes for good eating. The PB melts down right into the rice cake. 

Fortunately for me, the aisle that has all the goodies and junk food are on my son's side of my grocery list. So if I put down Large Bag of Chips, he laughs and crosses it off. Fruits are also on his side. So he gets me one peach, plum, etc. Makes sure I get some fresh fruit. Even if it is not on the list.


----------



## CWS4322

I love it when research supports a theory. 

Meal timing matters for weight loss success - Health - CBC News

I have been eating my big meal (most days) for breakfast since June. The waistband of the jeans I wore in May, well, I can hold the waistband away from my waist 6 inches. How much weight have I lost? Who knows, I don't own a scale. What I do know is that I've shrunk 2 full sizes and am halfway between a size 10 and 8. And, I feel a lot better. I have challenged several friends who have wanted to lose weight to give it a try for 30 days. One is down 1 dress size since the beginning of January. The other is almost there. It works. Give up this North American notion of loading up in the evening. Take the time to load up in the morning.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> When I shop, I refuse to buy snack or junk foods. And there are a lot of foods my intestinal track simply can't handle. Like anything with a skin. So just about everything I eat, needs to be cooked. It sure cuts down on my eating or nibbling. Who want to go out in the kitchen at night and start cooking again. I have to find a bread that I like. I am going to look at the aritsan dark bread the next time I go shopping. Then I can make grilled cheese sandwiches, or BLT after I peel the tomato. I can eat crackers. And I do like graham crackers. Should have some of those on hand for snacking. And rice cakes are another snack I can handle. Smeared with PB and warmed in the microwave makes for good eating. The PB melts down right into the rice cake.
> 
> Fortunately for me, the aisle that has all the goodies and junk food are on my son's side of my grocery list. So if I put down Large Bag of Chips, he laughs and crosses it off. Fruits are also on his side. So he gets me one peach, plum, etc. Makes sure I get some fresh fruit. Even if it is not on the list.


The only snack food in my house is popcorn (kernels). Unless you count nuts and cheese. I do not buy chips, breakfast cereal, etc. There are no cookies, cakes, muffins, or bread in the house. I do not eat those things regularly. If I want bread, I bake it, ditto cookies. For muffins, I make mini-muffins if I make them. I use lettuce for "wraps" for sandwiches. 
In the back of one cupboard, for reasons I do not know, there is a 4 liter jar of cheerios (jar because I store everything in glass). I don't remember buying those--perhaps my lodger from last summer left them. In my freezer, there is no ice cream, if I want ice cream, I make it. But, I eat well (at least, in my opinion). The pork roast the other night was delicious (one of those meals at night) and the leftovers for breakfast were great The only thing I had to buy to make the meal was a 12-oz. can of beer.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> When I shop, I refuse to buy snack or junk foods. And there are a lot of foods my intestinal track simply can't handle. Like anything with a skin. So just about everything I eat, needs to be cooked. It sure cuts down on my eating or nibbling. Who want to go out in the kitchen at night and start cooking again. I have to find a bread that I like. I am going to look at the aritsan dark bread the next time I go shopping. Then I can make grilled cheese sandwiches, or BLT after I peel the tomato. I can eat crackers. And I do like graham crackers. Should have some of those on hand for snacking. And rice cakes are another snack I can handle. Smeared with PB and warmed in the microwave makes for good eating. The PB melts down right into the rice cake.
> 
> Fortunately for me, the aisle that has all the goodies and junk food are on my son's side of my grocery list. So if I put down Large Bag of Chips, he laughs and crosses it off. Fruits are also on his side. So he gets me one peach, plum, etc. Makes sure I get some fresh fruit. Even if it is not on the list.


If you have a Norwegian cheese slicer, a couple of slices of cheese on a rice cake, nuked for about 30 seconds, is a nice snack. The Norwegian cheese slicer/slide makes thin slices of cheese. (Famous Norwegian Inventions). It also is great to use to make thin cucumber slices.


----------



## LPBeier

I have re-lost two of my five pounds!  But that really is just secondary.  I am feeling better, not in so much pain, finding it easier to stay on the diet and much more active again.  I think it was probably just the cold I had.  I tend to eat carbs when I have a cold but now I know that carbs are not my friend - most of them I am allergic too and they zap me of energy and bother my pain levels.  I can have certain carbs of course, just not the real bad ones - sugar (all forms natural and refined), startches, etc.

I am even going to go to bed early tonight to see if I can get up and go to the pool - first time since the summer!


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> I have re-lost two of my five pounds! But that really is just secondary. I am feeling better, not in so much pain, finding it easier to stay on the diet and much more active again. I think it was probably just the cold I had. I tend to eat carbs when I have a cold but now I know that carbs are not my friend - most of them I am allergic too and they zap me of energy and bother my pain levels. I can have certain carbs of course, just not the real bad ones - sugar (all forms natural and refined), startches, etc.
> 
> I am even going to go to bed early tonight to see if I can get up and go to the pool - first time since the summer!


 
Well done! Glad you are feeling better, don't be so hard on yourself you're doing great!


----------



## LPBeier

Snip 13 said:


> Well done! Glad you are feeling better, don't be so hard on yourself you're doing great!



I didn't think I was being hard on myself at all - in fact I meant that post to be all positive!


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> I didn't think I was being hard on myself at all - in fact I meant that post to be all positive!


 
It was meant as a response to a previous post you made when you said you're not doing well at all.
Glad to hear you are back on track, you go girl!


----------



## simonbaker

CWS4322 said:


> I love it when research supports a theory.
> 
> Meal timing matters for weight loss success - Health - CBC News
> 
> I have been eating my big meal (most days) for breakfast since June. The waistband of the jeans I wore in May, well, I can hold the waistband away from my waist 6 inches. How much weight have I lost? Who knows, I don't own a scale. What I do know is that I've shrunk 2 full sizes and am halfway between a size 10 and 8. And, I feel a lot better. I have challenged several friends who have wanted to lose weight to give it a try for 30 days. One is down 1 dress size since the beginning of January. The other is almost there. It works. Give up this North American notion of loading up in the evening. Take the time to load up in the morning.


 
Good for you! What a wonderful feeling that is!!


----------



## simonbaker

Did not have much extra time today after work but I snuck in the gym for 50 minutes this afternoon. I got 28 minutes on the elliptical & lifted  some weights for awhile. felt good.


----------



## LPBeier

CWS4322 said:


> I love it when research supports a theory.
> 
> Meal timing matters for weight loss success - Health - CBC News
> 
> I have been eating my big meal (most days) for breakfast since June. The waistband of the jeans I wore in May, well, I can hold the waistband away from my waist 6 inches. How much weight have I lost? Who knows, I don't own a scale. What I do know is that I've shrunk 2 full sizes and am halfway between a size 10 and 8. And, I feel a lot better. I have challenged several friends who have wanted to lose weight to give it a try for 30 days. One is down 1 dress size since the beginning of January. The other is almost there. It works. Give up this North American notion of loading up in the evening. Take the time to load up in the morning.



We have been eating our main meal at noon for at least a year because of TB's work.  I do feel it has made a difference and with my new food constraints I end up having a good breakfast, a big lunch and then a small salad or yogurt or tsasiki on a rice cake for dinner and I am fine.  I mentioned I get munchies in the evenings, but my raw pumpkin seeds handle that.  I am not even taking that many of them at once! 

Thanks CWS for this article and congratulations on your success!


----------



## simonbaker

Deep water class last night felt great. Mom had back surgery today, lots of family here staying with us, off & on for awhile, so I am finding it very difficult to get the time to get in the gym. Still watching portion sizes closely, just need to get more into the fruits & vegetables.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

SB, I've been eating my big meal at lunch...still can't do the huge breakfast thing.  At lunch I manage to get in 4 servings of vegetables (fruits) in my salad.  Two servings of greens (spinach and romaine), one serving of tomatoes, and a one serving of mixed carrots, onion, chopped green or black olives OR craisins, strawberries, etc.  On top of that goes my meat serving, usually chicken or tuna.  

Snack in the AM is fruit, snack in the afternoon is fruit.  Breakfast is my carb chow down with 9 grain toast, butter and fruit spread - 2 slices and a Banana.  I take my meds with a V-8 juice.  Dinner---time to slow down, tonight I had two slices of 9 grain, toasted with two slices of Pepper-Jack cheese.  I have two cups of coffee (breakfast and when I get home) during the day and the rest of the time I drink water.  Sometimes, if I feel wobbly, I will have a hot chocolate before I head to bed.

Anyway, that's how I got fruit and veggies in during the day.  As for my weight loss, that has stalled because of medication changes...again.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> SB, I've been eating my big meal at lunch...still can't do the huge breakfast thing. At lunch I manage to get in 4 servings of vegetables (fruits) in my salad. Two servings of greens (spinach and romaine), one serving of tomatoes, and a one serving of mixed carrots, onion, chopped green or black olives OR craisins, strawberries, etc. On top of that goes my meat serving, usually chicken or tuna.
> 
> Snack in the AM is fruit, snack in the afternoon is fruit. Breakfast is my carb chow down with 9 grain toast, butter and fruit spread - 2 slices and a Banana. I take my meds with a V-8 juice. Dinner---time to slow down, tonight I had two slices of 9 grain, toasted with two slices of Pepper-Jack cheese. I have two cups of coffee (breakfast and when I get home) during the day and the rest of the time I drink water. Sometimes, if I feel wobbly, I will have a hot chocolate before I head to bed.
> 
> Anyway, that's how I got fruit and veggies in during the day. As for my weight loss, that has stalled because of medication changes...again.


 Thanks for the tips, I 'll give that a try. I enjoy breakfast as long as it's not a busy day of catering breakfasts, I love to eat in the morning. It's tough to stop for lunch as it's a busy time so lunch is usually around 3:00 for me.  At suppertime I would much rather just snack my night away  rather than eat a meal. There are so many people (family) in & out of the house, with different meal schedules, it's making it a challenge to stay on track.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek manages to eat his dinner about 30 minutes before I get off work...I quit worrying about his dinner and just take care of mine.  I too eat lunch around 2 or 3...


----------



## LPBeier

I forgot to weigh in today so will have to do it in the morning.  I have been walking about 20 minutes a day around our complex at my own speed with my cane.  I am trying to set my rides up for the pool but it is not going well.  They have cut several of the busses for that route and it is a busy time with getting people to work, appointments and dialysis.  Those are all priorities over social rides (which they classify exercise as).  I am only driving to the grocery store these days and the pool is in the next Municipality.  So, the walking is my next best choice.

I have a breathing test tomorrow (routine every 6 months regarding my asthma) so I will probably not walk again until Thursday.  I don't want to be out of breath for the test.  I will be taking our rapid transit there and back so that trip will take enough out of me without adding an extra walk.

But I am getting a lot of encouragement from reading about all of you.  I am going through a pain flare at the moment and have realized I just can't expect too much of myself but also can't let it go completely.  I have been using my pedal exerciser while sitting at the desk and doing my arm weights while watching TV.  Every little bit helps.

Congratulations to all of you.  You are doing great!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Thanks for the tips, I 'll give that a try. I enjoy breakfast as long as it's not a busy day of catering breakfasts, I love to eat in the morning. It's tough to stop for lunch as it's a busy time so lunch is usually around 3:00 for me. At suppertime I would much rather just snack my night away rather than eat a meal. There are so many people (family) in & out of the house, with different meal schedules, it's making it a challenge to stay on track.


 
If you are going to snack, then keep crunchy foods on hand. They make you chew, and the act of chewing tells your brain that you are eating a meal. Snack on a really crunchy apple. celery, carrots. Foods that make a sound. I used to keep a jar of carrot and celery sticks in salted water in the fridge for the kids. I kept it right in front of the fridge so it was the first thing the saw. they may not have been fond of cooked veggies, but always ate them raw.


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> If you are going to snack, then keep crunchy foods on hand. They make you chew, and the act of chewing tells your brain that you are eating a meal. Snack on a really crunchy apple. celery, carrots. Foods that make a sound. I used to keep a jar of carrot and celery sticks in salted water in the fridge for the kids. I kept it right in front of the fridge so it was the first thing the saw. they may not have been fond of cooked veggies, but always ate them raw.


 
Caitlin eats everything I put infront of her but Daniel is fussy with veggies. He does love raw celery, green beans, carrots, zucchini, cherry tomatoes, baby spinach and baby cos lettuce and raw peas!

The only cooked veggies he will eat are broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, all squash, beetroot and sweet potatoes. He eats baked beans but I have to add fried onion, mayo, chutney and hotsauce.
He likes brown lentils in brown rice with chopped tomatoes and onion. 
If I make soup he'll eat any veggies!
Strange child lol!


----------



## LPBeier

Up five pounds, but I am not surprised or upset.  I blew the diet a few times and while it is not a weight-loss diet, it does affect it.  It is pick myself up, dust myself off and take another run at it!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Up five pounds, but I am not surprised or upset. I blew the diet a few times and while it is not a weight-loss diet, it does affect it. It is pick myself up, dust myself off and take another run at it!


 
Just the fact that you have found a diet that does work for you, makes you a winner. Keep hanging in there. Those five pounds will drop off when you least expect them to. Won't you be happily surprised?


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Addie!   You are so right - when I first lost the 15 pounds so easily I was so surprised.  And it will happen again when I can get myself to stay on track again. 

This isn't a diet I would choose to go on, but all the health benefits (less pain, depression; more movement, energy) far outweigh the strict boundaries of the diet.  And if I don't follow it I know that gaining weight is probably the least of my worries - I don't feel good and that is the most important factor for me.  

Like all of you with your diabetes, if I cheat, I am putting myself at risk.  It isn't quite the same risk, but I "get sick" and have been there way too often in my life.


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> Up five pounds, but I am not surprised or upset. I blew the diet a few times and while it is not a weight-loss diet, it does affect it. It is pick myself up, dust myself off and take another run at it!


 
You'll get there, slow and steady wins the race  Just think in kilograms, you're only up 2.2 kgs!

I gain that much once a month for 5 - 7 days lol!


----------



## Addie

Snip 13 said:


> You'll get there, slow and steady wins the race  Just think in kilograms, you're only* up 2.2 kgs!*
> 
> I gain that much once a month for 5 - 7 days lol!


 
That sounds so much better than five pounds.


----------



## Snip 13

It does sound better lol!


----------



## LPBeier

It's funny because when they weigh Joie at the vet's office and say he lost a kilo, I say "no he lost 2.2 pounds - it sounds better than one kilo!"

Odette, I really enjoyed our little pact we made yesterday about our "health diets".  You inspired me and I was a good girl today.  

Only problem is I am still really down and in pain - not to do with the diet, but very little sleep last night thanks to Joie being sick again and then having to drive and take transit to go to my breathing test today (which I did really well - he said I have lost weight since six months ago and my breathing, pre-inhalers was better than post-inhalers then).  I am going to take some time to myself and try and get rested.  I may have to go see about my pain as well but hopefully sleep with solve it.

So ,Miss Snip, just take one day or even one meal or snack at a time and you will feel better soon.  You can PM me if you need to "talk".


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> It's funny because when they weigh Joie at the vet's office and say he lost a kilo, I say "no he lost 2.2 pounds - it sounds better than one kilo!"
> 
> Odette, I really enjoyed our little pact we made yesterday about our "health diets". You inspired me and I was a good girl today.
> 
> Only problem is I am still really down and in pain - not to do with the diet, but very little sleep last night thanks to Joie being sick again and then having to drive and take transit to go to my breathing test today (which I did really well - he said I have lost weight since six months ago and my breathing, pre-inhalers was better than post-inhalers then). I am going to take some time to myself and try and get rested. I may have to go see about my pain as well but hopefully sleep with solve it.
> 
> So ,Miss Snip, just take one day or even one meal or snack at a time and you will feel better soon. You can PM me if you need to "talk".


 
I've been good too  Thank you for inspiring me! It does take time to feel better after misbehaving with diet etc. for so long. 
I promise I'll be patient and take things easy and you must do the same! We can do this!
Think I'll go PM the rest of what I want to say


----------



## DebLynn

OMGosh! I gained 4 pounds this winter! Not from overheating but because I cut down on my running drastically due to weather. Better get my but on the treadmill before Spring training season. My first race is April 27. Hope to be down 6 pounds by then.


----------



## Addie

DebLynn said:


> OMGosh! I gained 4 pounds this winter! Not from overheating but because I cut down on my running drastically due to weather. Better get my but on the treadmill before Spring training season. My first race is April 27. Hope to be down 6 pounds by then.


 
Where are you running?


----------



## LPBeier

Major Breakthrough!!!!

I finally have gotten past the biggest hurdle in my allergy diet.  My body is telling me what to and what NOT to eat!  I went off dairy because it was affecting my kidney problems and that was just too much for me to handle because my yogurt is such a big part of the candida "killing" treatment.  I have it morning and night.  

So what happened was I was eating everything I shouldn't - chocolate, ice cream (yes, dairy), hot dogs, and so on trying to find what I needed.  I am back on the yogurt and I had ONE raisin (TB's Mom brings them fresh from California and they are delicious) and I felt instantly yucky.  I had my yogurt and I could feel the goodness it was doing.

Yes!!!  This, the fact I am getting better sleeps and the wet weather has subsided at least for now, and my pain, emotions and outlook are getting back on track.  

Snip, thanks for the encouragement (will PM you soon)


----------



## DebLynn

Addie said:


> Where are you running?



My first race of the season is along the CT shore in a town called Stratford. Benefits an animal shelter.


----------



## simonbaker

I have been missing the pool terribly. I have been using my elliptical at home, weight is still staying about the same. Mom is still in hospital, but now in rehab, maybe only another week. Dh & the daughter said they would go have a long lunch with her tomorrow. I am so looking forward to the pool.


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> Major Breakthrough!!!!
> 
> I finally have gotten past the biggest hurdle in my allergy diet. My body is telling me what to and what NOT to eat! I went off dairy because it was affecting my kidney problems and that was just too much for me to handle because my yogurt is such a big part of the candida "killing" treatment. I have it morning and night.
> 
> So what happened was I was eating everything I shouldn't - chocolate, ice cream (yes, dairy), hot dogs, and so on trying to find what I needed. I am back on the yogurt and I had ONE raisin (TB's Mom brings them fresh from California and they are delicious) and I felt instantly yucky. I had my yogurt and I could feel the goodness it was doing.
> 
> Yes!!! This, the fact I am getting better sleeps and the wet weather has subsided at least for now, and my pain, emotions and outlook are getting back on track.
> 
> Snip, thanks for the encouragement (will PM you soon)


 
So glad it's finally paying off for you


----------



## CWS4322

A friend of mine called me yesterday. She's been trying to lose 35 lb for ages. Back in November, she asked me how I "shrunk." So I told her. She was doubtful she could give up sugar, but started drinking water with lemon juice/vinegar 15 minutes before eating and throughout the day. She also did the "switch up" (eating her big meal in the morning, with veggies, the grains were hard for her, but she finally was able to add those in in January). She's lost 15 lb without doing ANYTHING else. She's so thrilled and, she isn't craving sugar or hungry between meals. We've known each other for 30 years. She has always been trying to lose 25-35 lb. Sometimes has lost it, but has gained it back. She said that eating this way has been an epiphany for her. It isn't just me--eating a breakfast that includes veggies, proteins, and a bit of carbs WORKS (or maybe it is the water with lemon/vinegar). I'm so happy for her. Oh, and her blood pressure has gone down so that it is at the high-end of normal. No, she hasn't added exercise, but she has lost weight and feels better.


----------



## LPBeier

Congrats to your friend (and to you)!  That is an inspiring story. 

I was actually just thinking about this thread.  Thanks (sarcastically) to the fact I have been having a major pain flare, I have (enthusiastically) re-lost my weight and am back to 200 pounds where I was at Christmas.

We are at a cross-roads.  It seems that the anti-candida diet is helping many things but is playing havoc with my sugar levels, moods and the biggest... my pain levels.  To a point it helps all of these, but the diet (along with my other food allergies) so limits what I can eat that I am not getting the nutrition I need  and am living on a whole pile of supplements.  I take enough medication already thanks to my pain and other conditions and while the prescriptions are paid for, the supplements are not.  

So, I am trying to find the close-to-perfect balance of food, exercise, rest and medication to manage my weight, pain levels and general health.  I have been having a lot of problems sleeping lately so if I can get that under control I think it will help everything else!

I am encouraged by all of your stories.

CWS, I HAVE to stay away from all forms of sugar so to hear of two people who can do it to lose weight is very positive!


----------



## simonbaker

I throughly enjoyed the pool today. Still no word about any test results. I called twice. Call back came when I was in the pool. Hope to find out something very soon. I went to deep water class, then did laps an additional 15 mn. then went to aqua chi class. The water took all of the stress out of my day today.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> I throughly enjoyed the pool today. Still no word about any test results. I called twice. Call back came when I was in the pool. Hope to find out something very soon. I went to deep water class, then did laps an additional 15 mn. then went to aqua chi class. The water took all of the stress out of my day today.



Water does that, doesn't it?  Now we need to get you a mask and snorkel so you can see all the fish in a warm ocean, SB!  Hoping for the best for the tests.

I ate way too much on vacation, hard not to. We're back to seminormal now.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Water does that, doesn't it? Now we need to get you a mask and snorkel so you can see all the fish in a warm ocean, SB! Hoping for the best for the tests.


Thank you!


----------



## chopper

Stayed home today because I have a nasty cold and didn't want to give It to everyone else. I slept right through breakfast  and ate my lunch I packed to take to work. Chicken and veggies.  Dinner tonight was chili. I'm doing well leaving the sweets alone-but I do have the Atkins bars and I do eat those. Planning for my food I will eat at work really helps me.


----------



## chopper

Oh, I almost forgot...a week ago I was told that I need to do a sleep study. I haven't heard back from the hospital, and my husband said that by the time they call I will have lost enough weight that I won't have sleep apnea any more. Now that would be nice.


----------



## Aunt Bea

chopper said:


> Stayed home today because I have a nasty cold and didn't want to give It to everyone else. I slept right through breakfast  and ate my lunch I packed to take to work. Chicken and veggies.  Dinner tonight was chili. I'm doing well leaving the sweets alone-but I do have the Atkins bars and I do eat those. Planning for my food I will eat at work really helps me.




I agree planning is very important!

Also try not to let yourself become too hungry or too tired until your new way of eating becomes automatic.

Hope you feel better!


----------



## LPBeier

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree planning is very important!
> 
> Also try not to let yourself become too hungry or too tired until your new way of eating becomes automatic.
> 
> Hope you feel better!



Yes, Aunt Bea, that is very good advice.  I know that has a lot to do with why I am having trouble with the candida diet - the types of food I can eat are so restricted that I don't eat enough and it effects my blood sugar.  If I eat the wrong things my pain and other symptoms flare and I don't sleep well.  

It is so hard to find that right balance.

Chopper, keep up the good work.  I am sorry you are not feeling well but am glad you are taking care of yourself.


----------



## simonbaker

I got in they gym for about an hour after work today. 23 mn on elliptical & 20 mn lifting weights, made me feel much better. In anticipation of dr's appt tomorrow.


----------



## chopper

Thanks for the support A. Bea and L.P.  still have a cold, but feeling somewhat better. Wore myself out at work.  I was supporting an all day field trip for one of my schools today and had to eat lunch at 10:15.  Got way too hungry by three when I was able to have a snack.  Ate more than I should have for supper.  I will do better tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I got in they gym for about an hour after work today. 23 mn on elliptical & 20 mn lifting weights, made me feel much better. In anticipation of dr's appt tomorrow.


 
It is good to hear that you are doing so much in trying to lose your weight. Keep up the good work. And do share any good news I know you will get from your doctor. We are all pulling for you. 

Tomorrow my daughter gets the results of her latest MRI.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> It is good to hear that you are doing so much in trying to lose your weight. Keep up the good work. And do share any good news I know you will get from your doctor. We are all pulling for you.
> 
> Tomorrow my daughter gets the results of her latest MRI.


 Hoping for the best results on your daughters tests! Keeping you both in prayers...


----------



## LPBeier

*Chopper* - slips happen because of life.  Don't worry about them, just start a new day.  (I need to tell myself that one alot).

*Addie* - prayers for you and your daughter.  I hope all goes well.

*Simonbaker* - That is awesome!  You are doing so well!

I took Violet to the off leash dog park today!  By myself!  She has been so anxious lately because she is missing Joie.  And I am just not able to take her on walks with the leash - I am so afraid she will pull me over and that would be disastrous.

We went around once (about 30 minutes which included stopping to talk to a couple while Violet played with their dogs!) and each of us went at our own pace which got her energy out and I was able to get some real aerobic exercise without overdoing it.  If I can't get to the pool, I think I will do this more often - it is good for both of us physically and we both can socialize with others 

I really am feeling better tonight - not so much pain or swelling.  I think it is partly the weather, the exercise and I am eating better.


----------



## Addie

Thank you LP. 

Sounds like you may have found a partial answer to your heath difficulties. I hope you find your way. Fighting pain can be exhausting as well I know. Pets have a way of leading us into better health even if it is only mental. The weather is slowly improving, so you will be able to get out more each day. Good luck.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Addie.  Your words mean a lot. 

Simonbaker, I forgot to mention I am praying for a good doctor's appointment.  Please let us know what happens.


----------



## bakechef

After my shameful eating frenzy last week on vacation, I am getting back on track!  I'm so bloated, I'm not weighing myself for 2 weeks so that I can lose the water weight and let my body get back even, so I know where I am.

I really want to lose a bit more before our wedding in August.


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> After my shameful eating frenzy last week on vacation, I am getting back on track!  I'm so bloated, I'm not weighing myself for 2 weeks so that I can lose the water weight and let my body get back even, so I know where I am.
> 
> I really want to lose a bit more before our wedding in August.



Don't beat yourself up, Bakechef.  It's soooo hard to be good on vacation, I carted home a few extra pounds myself!  Sometimes diets need a vacation too.


----------



## Addie

The doctor told my daughter that they used to have folks with her kind of cancer on chemo for three years minimum. They are looking for one year to eighteen months for her. There was no change in her MRI from the last one. But that is good. There was no increase in the cancer either. There is still some swelling of her brain from the surgery. That is normal. They are now looking at ten months for the next change. She also discussed some other health problems she has been having that has nothing to do with the cancer. (That is a hard word to type.) So he is going to call some of the experts in the fields she needs and have them take her right away. Her spirits are still up. And I guess that is all I can ask at this time. 

Thank you all so much for the angels. I know they are watching over her.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is good news Addie!


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, that IS good news.  I will keep praying for you both


----------



## Dawgluver

Yay Addie!


----------



## simonbaker

Great news addie!!

The doc at the appt today said the biopsy came back benine.  Thank goodness! Unfortunately, they feel they don't have a big enough sample of it to make an acurate diagnosis. All of the doc's are going to consult this week & we go back next wed morning. They will discuss 1 of 3 options. The first, they feel, will be to do a laprascoptic biopsy where they would be able to get a bigger piece of the mass. Another option would be to leave it alone & watch it for approx. 3 months & see if there is any change. The last option would be to surgically remove it, they are aprehensive about just going in & doing that without more to go on. I just want it to be gone!       Tomorrow we meet with the radiology oncologist for a consoltation. I guess it's better that they are being throughal, although the waiting & the unknown makes me crazy.

Went in the gym for an hour yesterday & back in the pool today for an hour. Continuing to work out is about the only thing still keeping me sane.  

Thank you to all for the prayers & support!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Great news addie!!
> 
> The doc at the appt today said the biopsy came back benine.  Thank goodness! Unfortunately, they feel they don't have a big enough sample of it to make an acurate diagnosis. All of the doc's are going to consult this week & we go back next wed morning. They will discuss 1 of 3 options. The first, they feel, will be to do a laprascoptic biopsy where they would be able to get a bigger piece of the mass. Another option would be to leave it alone & watch it for approx. 3 months & see if there is any change. The last option would be to surgically remove it, they are aprehensive about just going in & doing that without more to go on. I just want it to be gone!       Tomorrow we meet with the radiology oncologist for a consoltation. I guess it's better that they are being throughal, although the waiting & the unknown makes me crazy.
> 
> Went in the gym for an hour yesterday & back in the pool today for an hour. Continuing to work out is about the only thing still keeping me sane.
> 
> Thank you to all for the prayers & support!!!



Oh, SB, thank goodness!!!  Benign!!!  Sure hope the rest comes out well, I can sure understand why you're going crazy!

Big hugs, my friend!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Great news addie!!
> 
> The doc at the appt today said the biopsy came back benine.  Thank goodness! Unfortunately, they feel they don't have a big enough sample of it to make an acurate diagnosis. All of the doc's are going to consult this week & we go back next wed morning. They will discuss 1 of 3 options. The first, they feel, will be to do a laprascoptic biopsy where they would be able to get a bigger piece of the mass. Another option would be to leave it alone & watch it for approx. 3 months & see if there is any change. The last option would be to surgically remove it, they are aprehensive about just going in & doing that without more to go on. I just want it to be gone!       Tomorrow we meet with the radiology oncologist for a consoltation. I guess it's better that they are being throughal, although the waiting & the unknown makes me crazy.
> 
> Went in the gym for an hour yesterday & back in the pool today for an hour. Continuing to work out is about the only thing still keeping me sane.
> 
> Thank you to all for the prayers & support!!!



Benign is fantastic!  The more tests the better, I may have mentioned it before...Breast cancer saved my Mother's life...they did more testing and found Stage 1 Ovarian cancer, too, something that rarely happens.  (finding stage 1)

Chin up Dear!  We are all rooting for you!


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Benign is fantastic! The more tests the better, I may have mentioned it before...Breast cancer saved my Mother's life...they did more testing and found Stage 1 Ovarian cancer, too, something that rarely happens. (finding stage 1)
> 
> Chin up Dear! We are all rooting for you!


Thank you all very very much! I so much appreciate your support!

I am sorry to hear about your mom. Happy to hear they caught it at stage 1.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Thank you all very very much! I so much appreciate your support!
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your mom. Happy to hear they caught it at stage 1.



Mom is doing great, she is 5 years past Chemo.  She is the Poster girl for Chemo and Survival, that's why I mentioned her.


----------



## Addie

Taking a larger piece of tissue laproscopically is a piece of cake. They will just numb your surface, make two minute incisions, one for the camera and one for the instrument to take the biopsy, and then close. Each incision will probably be no longer than an inch or so. You are going to be just fine. The fact that the first tests came back benign is a good sign. Like you said, it is the waiting that is the hard part.


----------



## chopper

Oh SB, I'm glad you got some good news.  I am praying that the mass goes away.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> The doctor told my daughter that they used to have folks with her kind of cancer on chemo for three years minimum. They are looking for one year to eighteen months for her. There was no change in her MRI from the last one. But that is good. There was no increase in the cancer either. There is still some swelling of her brain from the surgery. That is normal. They are now looking at ten months for the next change. She also discussed some other health problems she has been having that has nothing to do with the cancer. (That is a hard word to type.) So he is going to call some of the experts in the fields she needs and have them take her right away. Her spirits are still up. And I guess that is all I can ask at this time.
> 
> Thank you all so much for the angels. I know they are watching over her.



Great to hear this Ads


----------



## Kylie1969

Very good news so far SB, so pleased to his this 

Lets hope everything else continues to be fine



simonbaker said:


> Great news addie!!
> 
> The doc at the appt today said the biopsy came back benine.  Thank goodness! Unfortunately, they feel they don't have a big enough sample of it to make an acurate diagnosis. All of the doc's are going to consult this week & we go back next wed morning. They will discuss 1 of 3 options. The first, they feel, will be to do a laprascoptic biopsy where they would be able to get a bigger piece of the mass. Another option would be to leave it alone & watch it for approx. 3 months & see if there is any change. The last option would be to surgically remove it, they are aprehensive about just going in & doing that without more to go on. I just want it to be gone!       Tomorrow we meet with the radiology oncologist for a consoltation. I guess it's better that they are being throughal, although the waiting & the unknown makes me crazy.
> 
> Went in the gym for an hour yesterday & back in the pool today for an hour. Continuing to work out is about the only thing still keeping me sane.
> 
> Thank you to all for the prayers & support!!!


----------



## simonbaker

Met with oncologist yeaterday afternoon. Dr's cannot determine what the mass in my lower left back is. With the CT scans, biopsy & MRI it is unclear. Taking a bigger biopsy could pose risks. It has been determined to remove this thing surgically. Now just to wait for the phone call. 

I sure will be missing the pool for awhile.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The waiting is worse than anything.  Just remember, anything they remove counts towards your weight loss


----------



## Addie

And don't forget to tell them you are on a weight loss diet. They will cooperate with you. Today these are for you.


----------



## LPBeier

I agree with Fiona that the waiting is the worst.  We are waiting for my sister's surgery date for her back (cancer) and it is a day by day thing.  I am so thankful for you that the original biopsy came back benign.  It is still good to get it out of there - you will feel so much better.

But SB, you are strong of mind and, thanks to the pool and the gym, of body.  You will get through this.  You are in my thoughts and prayers.  Let us know when the surgery date is and come here for encouraging ANY TIME you need it! 

{{{{{{{{{{{{{simonbaker}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## CWS4322

simonbaker said:


> Great news addie!!
> 
> The doc at the appt today said the biopsy came back benine.  Thank goodness! Unfortunately, they feel they don't have a big enough sample of it to make an acurate diagnosis. All of the doc's are going to consult this week & we go back next wed morning. They will discuss 1 of 3 options. The first, they feel, will be to do a laprascoptic biopsy where they would be able to get a bigger piece of the mass. Another option would be to leave it alone & watch it for approx. 3 months & see if there is any change. The last option would be to surgically remove it, they are aprehensive about just going in & doing that without more to go on. I just want it to be gone!       Tomorrow we meet with the radiology oncologist for a consoltation. I guess it's better that they are being throughal, although the waiting & the unknown makes me crazy.
> 
> Went in the gym for an hour yesterday & back in the pool today for an hour. Continuing to work out is about the only thing still keeping me sane.
> 
> Thank you to all for the prayers & support!!!


I think one of the most wonderful words to ever hear in the English language is the word "benign." I so love that word, and am so happy for you, SB.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> I think one of the most wonderful words to ever hear in the English language is the word "benign." I so love that word, and am so happy for you, SB.


+1!!


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> The doctor told my daughter that they used to have folks with her kind of cancer on chemo for three years minimum. They are looking for one year to eighteen months for her. There was no change in her MRI from the last one. But that is good. There was no increase in the cancer either. There is still some swelling of her brain from the surgery. That is normal. They are now looking at ten months for the next change. She also discussed some other health problems she has been having that has nothing to do with the cancer. (That is a hard word to type.) So he is going to call some of the experts in the fields she needs and have them take her right away. Her spirits are still up. And I guess that is all I can ask at this time.
> 
> Thank you all so much for the angels. I know they are watching over her.


Where is the happy dance emoticon? Addie, I am so happy to hear this--can't wait to go out and tell Harriet and Myrtle. I bet they know how to do the happy dance...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Where is the happy dance emoticon? Addie, I am so happy to hear this--can't wait to go out and tell Harriet and Myrtle. I bet they know how to do the happy dance...



The Chicken dance / Pajaritos a Volar - YouTube


----------



## taxlady

Tell me there wasn't really a chicken wearing lederhosen.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chickens are fashion conscious...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Chickens are fashion conscious...


That's why I didn't think you would catch one wearing lederhosen.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Chicken dance / Pajaritos a Volar - YouTube


That's exactly what the girls did when I told them the good news about Addie's daughter and SB!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I knew it!


----------



## chopper

Nice!  Love those chickens who can dance!


----------



## CWS4322

chopper said:


> Nice!  Love those chickens who can dance!


Gisabelle does the high step...she kicks her legs straight out in front when she comes outside in the snow...if she'd wiggle her butt, she'd be doing the can-can or could audition to be on Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## chopper

CWS4322 said:


> Gisabelle does the high step...she kicks her legs straight out in front when she comes outside in the snow...if she'd wiggle her butt, she'd be doing the can-can or could audition to be on Dancing with the Stars.



  love that!


----------



## simonbaker

I Got to the gym & exercise 4 days last week, friday & today just didn't work out. Not feeling great today, a little nautious & dizzy at times. Probaly just from laying around to much today. Anxiously awaiting a phone call when the surgery will be.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I think one of the most wonderful words to ever hear in the English language is the word "benign." I so love that word, and am so happy for you, SB.


 
Absolutely! I woud rather be typing "Benign" then "Cancer."


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> That's why I didn't think you would catch one wearing lederhosen.


 
Chickens all over the world do that dance. Even in Germany and Switzerland.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I Got to the gym & exercise 4 days last week, friday & today just didn't work out. Not feeling great today, a little nautious & dizzy at times. Probaly just from laying around to much today. Anxiously awaiting a phone call when the surgery will be.


 
You probably won't get the call over the weekend. Keep your mind on something happy.


----------



## xcrazyforfoodx

Trying to lose a few pounds. I was in great shape about 6-7 months ago... best of my life! But then a freak weight-lifting accident occurred and I was forced to the sidelines for quite a while. Time to get back into shape!


----------



## LPBeier

xcrazyforfoodx said:


> Trying to lose a few pounds. I was in great shape about 6-7 months ago... best of my life! But then a freak weight-lifting accident occurred and I was forced to the sidelines for quite a while. Time to get back into shape!


Glad you found this thread!  We are all about encouraging each other here. 

Sorry to hear about your accident.  I hope the injuries weren't too serious.  Remember to start back slowly.  And don't be too hard on yourself.  Before you know it you will be right back where you were. 

I look forward to hearing your progress, and any challenges - believe me, all of us here have gone through both!


----------



## LPBeier

I got a thumbs up from my asthma doc yesterday!   He has cleared me to do more walking outside as long as it doesn't effect my other symptoms, but my breathing is better than it has been in years! 

I am really hoping to get to the pool but the time frame 6 am - 8 am is very difficult for me both in getting up and transportation.  I am hoping I may be able to afford to renew my YMCA membership again as I can go almost anytime I want to do the water walking.  It isn't as good a set-up, but it is what got me in shape the first time, and they have the treadmills, etc. and coaches right there.

I am staying at the 200 mark, but the good news is I am not going up.  As soon as I can get more active, I know the weight will start going down again.


----------



## chopper

LPBeier said:


> I got a thumbs up from my asthma doc yesterday!   He has cleared me to do more walking outside as long as it doesn't effect my other symptoms, but my breathing is better than it has been in years!
> 
> I am really hoping to get to the pool but the time frame 6 am - 8 am is very difficult for me both in getting up and transportation.  I am hoping I may be able to afford to renew my YMCA membership again as I can go almost anytime I want to do the water walking.  It isn't as good a set-up, but it is what got me in shape the first time, and they have the treadmills, etc. and coaches right there.
> 
> I am staying at the 200 mark, but the good news is I am not going up.  As soon as I can get more active, I know the weight will start going down again.



Great!  I'm happy for you!  If I lived near you we could walk together.  My foot feels good enough to walk now, and I have been trying to take a walk every day.  Around my country block is 1 1/2 miles, and I can make that again now.  I still have some troubles with my foot and my knees too, but I just know that if I keep it up and keep losing the pounds that it will get to feeling better.  

I started at 238 pounds, and I have been trying to loose weight for four weeks now.  6# lost the first week, and 2# per week after that.  I am down to 226# now. I would love to be at that 200 mark with you.  If I can maintain my current rate of weight loss (2 # per week) then I could be at 200# by sometime in July. 
I guess I just need to eat low carb for the rest of my life.  I think I can!


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> Great! I'm happy for you! If I lived near you we could walk together. My foot feels good enough to walk now, and I have been trying to take a walk every day. Around my country block is 1 1/2 miles, and I can make that again now. I still have some troubles with my foot and my knees too, but I just know that if I keep it up and keep losing the pounds that it will get to feeling better.
> 
> I started at 238 pounds, and I have been trying to loose weight for four weeks now. 6# lost the first week, and 2# per week after that. I am down to 226# now. I would love to be at that 200 mark with you. If I can maintain my current rate of weight loss (2 # per week) then I could be at 200# by sometime in July.
> I guess I just need to eat low carb for the rest of my life. I think I can!


 
Two more for our weight loss cheering section. LP and chopper. So hop on the band wagon and lets get to cheering those pounds off.


----------



## chopper

Addie said:


> Two more for our weight loss cheering section. LP and chopper. So hop on the band wagon and lets get to cheering those pounds off.



Thanks!  But, don't forget that crazyforfood is also trying to loose now! So make it three!  

I can use all the help you can dish out!  I think it helps just to let you all know where I was at, where I am now, and what my first goal is!  I really need to get below that 200 mark.  I know that is hard for someone as tiny as you to even think of, but knees were not made to carry so much weight!


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> Thanks! But, don't forget that crazyforfood is also trying to loose now! So make it three!
> 
> I can use all the help you can dish out! I think it helps just to let you all know where I was at, where I am now, and what my first goal is! I really need to get below that 200 mark. I know that is hard for someone as tiny as you to even think of, but knees were not made to carry so much weight!


 
At one time I was only 4'8" and weighed 180 lbs. Having a plethora of kids will pack on the weight. But slowly over the years I have lost it to where I am now 139 lbs. Still have a way to go though. I work on it when I am not having other health problems. The lowest I have ever been was 84 lbs. I looked like a severe anorexic. Took me six months to get back up to 100 lbs. My weight has been all over the place.


----------



## LPBeier

chopper said:


> Thanks!  But, don't forget that crazyforfood is also trying to loose now! So make it three!
> 
> I can use all the help you can dish out!  I think it helps just to let you all know where I was at, where I am now, and what my first goal is!  I really need to get below that 200 mark.  I know that is hard for someone as tiny as you to even think of, but knees were not made to carry so much weight!



I so know what you are saying, Chopper.  People say that because I am 5'8" 200 lbs isn't bad.  They even said I didn't look heavy at 230.  But when you have a fractured back, knee replacement and other ailments that are affected by weight, it doesn't matter what your proportions are, too much weight is too much.  And Addie, I am not in the least saying you don't understand - my SIL is your height and has had her weight go all over the place.  It is all relative! 

I am setting a goal of 170, but if I am a little up or down from that I will be fine with it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm about going insane with this new diet...the food part is fine, but I am still gaining weight.  I walk 1 hour 4 days a week, I do weights 3 days a week.  I'm almost up to a jog on my walks now and I'm adding reps with each workout.  I am NOT losing inches.  The only thing that has improved is my cholesterol levels and blood pressure.


----------



## LPBeier

Princess, take heart in the fact that you are getting healthier.  Maybe the diet isn't the right one for you.  Maybe you have just hit a plateau, but please don't get discouraged or stop what you are doing.  You are doing so well...so much better than me...and it will pay off.

{{{{{{{{{{{{{Princess Fiona}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> I so know what you are saying, Chopper. People say that because I am 5'8" 200 lbs isn't bad. They even said I didn't look heavy at 230. But when you have a fractured back, knee replacement and other ailments that are affected by weight, it doesn't matter what your proportions are, too much weight is too much. And Addie, I am not in the least saying you don't understand - my SIL is your height and has had her weight go all over the place. It is all relative!
> 
> I am setting a goal of 170, but if I am a little up or down from that I will be fine with it.


 
I'm just over 5.8 and I look terrible at 160 (The biggest I've been) , my mom is almost the same height and looks good at 200lbs. 
There's no "one size fits all"

You are doing great Laurie  You'll get there, slow and steady wins the race!!

P.S I'm glad to hear your asthma is under control!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm about going insane with this new diet...the food part is fine, but I am still gaining weight. I walk 1 hour 4 days a week, I do weights 3 days a week. I'm almost up to a jog on my walks now and I'm adding reps with each workout. I am NOT losing inches. The only thing that has improved is my cholesterol levels and blood pressure.


 
Have you considered consulting a dietician?


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Have you considered consulting a dietician?


Or cutting out the bread and similar products?


----------



## jharris

I'm not trying to lose weight but would like to redistribute some.

It wouldn't have to be moved far. Just from my belly to my behind.

You see, I suffer from the men's disease "Noasitol".

The primary warning sign is a constant hitching up of the britches as they yield to the pull of gravity.

If you constantly have the sensation of a reverse snuggie you just may have noasitol.


----------



## Snip 13

jharris said:


> I'm not trying to lose weight but would like to redistribute some.
> 
> It wouldn't have to be moved far. Just from my belly to my behind.
> 
> You see, I suffer from the men's disease "Noasitol".
> 
> The primary warning sign is a constant hitching up of the britches as they yield to the pull of gravity.
> 
> If you constantly have the sensation of a reverse snuggie you just may have noasitol.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Have you considered consulting a dietician?



This is the diet decided on/approved by my Cardiologist, my Primary and the Dietician.

I get two slices of bread every other day - 9 grain and I only have 1 half serving of rice crackers as a mid-afternoon snack.  No starchy carbs at lunch, protein and veg/fruit only.


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This is the diet decided on/approved by my Cardiologist, my Primary and the Dietician.
> 
> I get two slices of bread every other day - 9 grain and I only have 1 half serving of rice crackers as a mid-afternoon snack. No starchy carbs at lunch, protein and veg/fruit only.


 
You could try adding papaya or pineapple to your diet. The enzymes they contain help you break down proteins and they provide good fiber. Low carb diet can cause pretty bad constipation.

Drinking green tea or cayenne tea with a dash of lemon is also good for getting the metabolism going.

I have Green Tea or Cayenne every day and I've really noticed an improvement in my overall health.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Not having problems with constipation, days I don't eat steel cut oats, I have pineapple as a mid morning snack. I get plenty of carbs from the fresh fruit and veg I eat.  I'm eating right...that's why the weight gain is making me crazy!  I'm exercising right...that's why the weight gain is making me crazy.  So I am down to medications that are causing the weight gain...


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not having problems with constipation, days I don't eat steel cut oats, I have pineapple as a mid morning snack. I get plenty of carbs from the fresh fruit and veg I eat. I'm eating right...that's why the weight gain is making me crazy! I'm exercising right...that's why the weight gain is making me crazy. So I am down to medications that are causing the weight gain...


 

That's a big possibility! It would drive me crazy too 
Hope you figure it out, good luck


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This is the diet decided on/approved by my Cardiologist, my Primary and the Dietician.
> 
> I get two slices of bread every other day - 9 grain and I only have 1 half serving of rice crackers as a mid-afternoon snack.  No starchy carbs at lunch, protein and veg/fruit only.


Then the only explanation can be the photos on DC. You must be able to figure out how to turn off that feature so you can't see the pics of food? Your brain tells your body you ate the food when you look at the pics, and therefore, you are not losing the weight. Your brain is lying to your body. I'm sure there is a study out there s/where that shows people who spend time cooking in cyberspace / on food forums have a harder time losing weight even when on a restricted diet.


----------



## Snip 13

CWS4322 said:


> Then the only explanation can be the photos on DC. You must be able to figure out how to turn off that feature so you can't see the pics of food? Your brain tells your body you ate the food when you look at the pics, and therefore, you are not losing the weight. Your brain is lying to your body. I'm sure there is a study out there s/where that shows people who spend time cooking in cyberspace / on food forums have a harder time losing weight even when on a restricted diet.


 
Or you might be getting water retention from sitting in front of your PC to often!


----------



## chopper

PF, have you tried really changing up the kind of exercise you are doing?  My doc has said that if you hit a wall and stop losing to change from walking to bike riding, or whatever....or walk really fast and then slow down and continue the cycle throughout the walk.  Adding in hills also helps.  Or go swimming one day a week and walk the rest.  You get the idea.  Just changing it up is the main thing.  It's worth a try if you haven't done it.


----------



## LPBeier

I just weighed in at (drumroll please)

*!!198!!*

Now to maintain that.... but it sure feels good to get under that 200 mark.

For everyone else who is struggling with their weight goals right now I commend you, cheer you on and say "if I can do it, anyone can".  I am in no way gloating.  This is hard and 2 pounds under does not mean I am in the clear, but it is a nice start!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I just weighed in at (drumroll please)
> 
> *!!198!!*
> 
> Now to maintain that.... but it sure feels good to get under that 200 mark.
> 
> For everyone else who is struggling with their weight goals right now I commend you, cheer you on and say "if I can do it, anyone can".  I am in no way gloating.  This is hard and 2 pounds under does not mean I am in the clear, but it is a nice start!


w00t!


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Then the only explanation can be the photos on DC. You must be able to figure out how to turn off that feature so you can't see the pics of food? Your brain tells your body you ate the food when you look at the pics, and therefore, you are not losing the weight. Your brain is lying to your body. I'm sure there is a study out there s/where that shows people who spend time cooking in cyberspace / on food forums have a harder time losing weight even when on a restricted diet.


 
I think she is licking the pictures on her monitor.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I just weighed in at (drumroll please)
> 
> *!!198!!*
> 
> Now to maintain that.... but it sure feels good to get under that 200 mark.
> 
> For everyone else who is struggling with their weight goals right now I commend you, cheer you on and say "if I can do it, anyone can". I am in no way gloating. This is hard and 2 pounds under does not mean I am in the clear, but it is a nice start!


 
Another success story!  Dang we are good!


----------



## CWS4322

LPBeier said:


> I just weighed in at (drumroll please)
> 
> *!!198!!*
> 
> Now to maintain that.... but it sure feels good to get under that 200 mark.
> 
> For everyone else who is struggling with their weight goals right now I commend you, cheer you on and say "if I can do it, anyone can".  I am in no way gloating.  This is hard and 2 pounds under does not mean I am in the clear, but it is a nice start!


Woo-hoo! Milestone!!! Congratulations. It must feel nice to be under the 200 mark! You go, girl! I don't own a scale, I go by which drawer of clothes I can wear. I don't want to know what I weigh....


----------



## MrsLMB

LPBeier said:


> I just weighed in at (drumroll please)
> 
> *!!198!!*
> 
> Now to maintain that.... but it sure feels good to get under that 200 mark.
> 
> For everyone else who is struggling with their weight goals right now I commend you, cheer you on and say "if I can do it, anyone can". I am in no way gloating. This is hard and 2 pounds under does not mean I am in the clear, but it is a nice start!


 

 WTG !!!


----------



## simonbaker

MrsLMB said:


> WTG !!!


 Great Job!!

Good for you!!! What a wonderful feeling that must be!!     You are a true inspiration!  My last weight was 229#, so looking forward to getting under that 200# mark too.

I got to the pool tonight for deep water class, then I ent in to the warm water pool for awhile & did 100 sit ups on the rack in the pool. I figured I had better try & tighten up my stomach for the next couple of weeks before they cut me up.


----------



## chopper

LPBeier said:


> I just weighed in at (drumroll please)
> 
> *!!198!!*
> 
> Now to maintain that.... but it sure feels good to get under that 200 mark.
> 
> For everyone else who is struggling with their weight goals right now I commend you, cheer you on and say "if I can do it, anyone can".  I am in no way gloating.  This is hard and 2 pounds under does not mean I am in the clear, but it is a nice start!



It's a great start!  I am so happy for you!


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> I just weighed in at (drumroll please)
> 
> !!198!!
> 
> Now to maintain that.... but it sure feels good to get under that 200 mark.
> 
> For everyone else who is struggling with their weight goals right now I commend you, cheer you on and say "if I can do it, anyone can".  I am in no way gloating.  This is hard and 2 pounds under does not mean I am in the clear, but it is a nice start!



Yay!!


----------



## Dawgluver

jharris said:


> I'm not trying to lose weight but would like to redistribute some.
> 
> It wouldn't have to be moved far. Just from my belly to my behind.
> 
> You see, I suffer from the men's disease "Noasitol".
> 
> The primary warning sign is a constant hitching up of the britches as they yield to the pull of gravity.
> 
> If you constantly have the sensation of a reverse snuggie you just may have noasitol.



I didn't realize it had a name!  And it's not just men, I, too, have Noasitol.  Thanks, Jeff, for putting a name to the, uh, not the face.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I didn't realize it had a name!  And it's not just men, I, too, have Noasitol.  Thanks, Jeff, for putting a name to the, uh, not the face.


Not face, but cheeks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My exercise is strictly monitored by Cardiac rehab...it is still too cold for me to be riding a bike, too much ice still on the roads, too.  I have a recumbent bike in the living room, I use that at least once a week for aerobic and cardiac.  I don't swim, not that I can't, I don't.  I haven't been in a swimsuit in over 20 years.


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> I just weighed in at (drumroll please)
> 
> *!!198!!*
> 
> Now to maintain that.... but it sure feels good to get under that 200 mark.
> 
> For everyone else who is struggling with their weight goals right now I commend you, cheer you on and say "if I can do it, anyone can". I am in no way gloating. This is hard and 2 pounds under does not mean I am in the clear, but it is a nice start!


 
That is fantastic news!!!! Well done 
Gloat away, you deserve too!!!!


----------



## Snip 13

My weight seems to have stabilized at my goal weight. Lost all I wanted and needed too. Not going to put my weight in Bold Purple, I might get a whack on this thread since it only took me a week.
I feel great though. No shortness of breath or chest pains anymore and I've got my energy back


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I just weighed in at (drumroll please)
> 
> *!!198!!*
> 
> Now to maintain that.... but it sure feels good to get under that 200 mark.
> 
> For everyone else who is struggling with their weight goals right now I commend you, cheer you on and say "if I can do it, anyone can".  I am in no way gloating.  This is hard and 2 pounds under does not mean I am in the clear, but it is a nice start!



Congratulations Laurie!  I hope it continues for you!

Hugs!


----------



## Aunt Bea

I just came from my routine checkup. 

I have been following a low carb eating plan since the first of the year and it is showing some good results.

The evil scale showed a 20 pound drop and my A1C is down to 6.3!

Now about that exercise!


----------



## chopper

Aunt Bea said:


> I just came from my routine checkup.
> 
> I have been following a low carb eating plan since the first of the year and it is showing some good results.
> 
> The evil scale showed a 20 pound drop and my A1C is down to 6.3!
> 
> Now about that exercise!



That is great!  Start slow with the exercise.  It will be easier because of the weight loss!  Congrats!


----------



## Aunt Bea

chopper said:


> That is great!  Start slow with the exercise.  It will be easier because of the weight loss!  Congrats!



Thanks!

I am starting the exercise as slow as possible!

You are probably too young to remember Don McNeill's Breakfast Club.

All you breakfast clubbers line up and march, once around the breakfast table!

Maybe tomorrow morning!


----------



## Sonoincucina

Addie,

Have just read your entry about your daughter. I don't know the full story but I know how you must feel as my family feel the same for me. I was diagnosed with colon cancer 3 yrs ago and have since had 3 more operations for metastasis in my liver where they removed more than half.  I had 6 months chemo and radiotherapy. Its hard going for my checkups and the anxiety is tremendous, but the hospital keeps me very much under control. Fortunately where we live the hospital has an excellent reputation for cancer care.
My sister in law had a brain tumor which was operated on and although recovery is still on going she came well out of it. Have courage and most of all faith and positiveness. I wish you both all the best.


----------



## Sonoincucina

Just a snip to pass on to those on diets. My daughter had loads of problems with her weight a couple of years ago but she had the fortunate advice to go to a paedetrician. He did loads of tests.  Now his advice was to keep all her carbohydrates to before midday and just to have protein in the evening. It worked for her and she still carries on this practice and she also found out she was intolerant certain foods and she produced too much cortisol. She cut them out and the weight just dropped off. She tries to introduce her illiminated foods back gradually. Maybe it s worth a try providing no one has other health problems. Good luck.


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> That is great!  Start slow with the exercise.  It will be easier because of the weight loss!  Congrats!


+1!!


----------



## CWS4322

Sonoincucina said:


> Just a snip to pass on to those on diets. My daughter had loads of problems with her weight a couple of years ago but she had the fortunate advice to go to a paedetrician. He did loads of tests.  Now his advice was to keep all her carbohydrates to before midday and just to have protein in the evening. It worked for her and she still carries on this practice and she also found out she was intolerant certain foods and she produced too much cortisol. She cut them out and the weight just dropped off. She tries to introduce her illiminated foods back gradually. Maybe it s worth a try providing no one has other health problems. Good luck.


That's interesting--cortisol production is the cause of a number of problems with dogs (I used to be very involved with dog rescue and testing cortisol for aggression was one of the things we did). Time for me to go back to Goggle U and do some research on cortisol and weight gain/inability to lose weight. 

I eat my protein in the morning and restrict my carbs. I know the "Bernstein" diet includes not eating carbs after 3:00 p.m. Two friends lost a lot of weight on that diet, but when they went off it, they gained it all back. By switching up when I ate my big meal, I shrunk 2 sizes (from a 14 to 10). That was last June. I still eat that way and have not gained the weight back. 

A friend of mine went off birth control pills and lost a lot of weight. Two years later, she's still slim.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I am starting the exercise as slow as possible!
> 
> You are probably too young to remember Don McNeill's Breakfast Club.
> 
> All you breakfast clubbers line up and march, once around the breakfast table!
> 
> Maybe tomorrow morning!


 
I remember the Breakfast Club. I will lead the parade of all who have even lost five pounds. Even with my bad hip. And getting your A1c down is a tremendous accomplishment. I think I am just as excited about that as the wieght loss. We need a chart to show the total weight loss of all members combined. We are looking at combined pounds lost well over 1,000 lbs. by the end of the year.


----------



## Addie

Sonoincucina said:


> Addie,
> 
> Have just read your entry about your daughter. I don't know the full story but I know how you must feel as my family feel the same for me. I was diagnosed with colon cancer 3 yrs ago and have since had 3 more operations for metastasis in my liver where they removed more than half. I had 6 months chemo and radiotherapy. Its hard going for my checkups and the anxiety is tremendous, but the hospital keeps me very much under control. Fortunately where we live the hospital has an excellent reputation for cancer care.
> My sister in law had a brain tumor which was operated on and although recovery is still on going she came well out of it. Have courage and most of all faith and positiveness. I wish you both all the best.


 
You will notice that at the end of each of my posts I put an angel emoticon. It is for my daughter. Every one needs an angel to watch over them So here is one for you. 

The members here have been so kind in their concern for both me and my daughter. I can't thank them enough for all the angels they have sent my way for both me and my daughter. I had five children. Two girls and three boys. I now have only one daughter and three boys. She is my first born. To lose her would totally destroy me. We have been through so much together. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> I just came from my routine checkup.
> 
> I have been following a low carb eating plan since the first of the year and it is showing some good results.
> 
> The evil scale showed a 20 pound drop and my A1C is down to 6.3!
> 
> Now about that exercise!



Hooray!  Good job!


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> I just came from my routine checkup.
> 
> I have been following a low carb eating plan since the first of the year and it is showing some good results.
> 
> The evil scale showed a 20 pound drop and my A1C is down to 6.3!
> 
> Now about that exercise!



You lost the equivalent of two whole hams!  Think about it.   AB, you rock!


----------



## simonbaker

Aunt Bea said:


> I just came from my routine checkup.
> 
> I have been following a low carb eating plan since the first of the year and it is showing some good results.
> 
> The evil scale showed a 20 pound drop and my A1C is down to 6.3!
> 
> Now about that exercise!


 
 Great going!  Good for you!!  I'm sure that you feel much better too!  You should feel very proud of yourself!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Thanks for all of the encouragement and support!


----------



## chopper

I have walked every day since Monday for 1/2 hour each day.  Today I walked for an hour!


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> I have walked every day since Monday for 1/2 hour each day.  Today I walked for an hour!


Way to go Chopper!

I've been so lazy, I think my legs are gonna atrophy.


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> Way to go Chopper!
> 
> I've been so lazy, I think my legs are gonna atrophy.



Maybe that is what was happening to mine!


----------



## Addie

You know, your legs can just quit working for you anytime they want to. Be kind to your legs. They have to support you for the rest of your life.


----------



## chopper

Addie said:


> You know, your legs can just quit working for you anytime they want to. Be kind to your legs. They have to support you for the rest of your life.



That is why I need to lose the weight.  My knees were not made to hold up this much weight.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> That is why I need to lose the weight. My knees were not made to hold up this much weight.


 
That's why we are here. To cheer on those who want to or need to lose that wieght.


----------



## Aunt Bea

chopper said:


> That is why I need to lose the weight.  My knees were not made to hold up this much weight.




According to the google every pound you lose takes four pounds of pressure off of the knees!  A small loss can make a very large difference!


----------



## CWS4322

Aunt Bea said:


> According to the google every pound you lose takes four pounds of pressure off of the knees!  A small loss can make a very large difference!


Wow! I didn't know that. Good to know.


----------



## chopper

So...if every pound is like four pounds of pressure, I'm putting 900 pounds of pressure on my knees every time i take a step?  Lets hope I just did that mental math wrong...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> So...if every pound is like four pounds of pressure, I'm putting 900 pounds of pressure on my knees every time i take a step?  Lets hope I just did that mental math wrong...



Divide that by two knees...


----------



## simonbaker

When I was 285# 7 months ago, my knees were real bad. Catering was a real challenge. Every 45 mn I had to sit as it hurt with every step I took. After starting in the pool, working out & healthier eating as well as the awesome support on DC, I am back to 8-10 hours on my feet without  the pain.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> When I was 285# 7 months ago, my knees were real bad. Catering was a real challenge. Every 45 mn I had to sit as it hurt with every step I took. After starting in the pool, working out & healthier eating as well as the awesome support on DC, I am back to 8-10 hours on my feet without the pain.


 
SB, when you first posted what your doctor said to you, I was horrified. The average doctor just doesn't say something like that to a patient. Not unless they have cancer or some other incurable disease and they know the patient can handle the truth. I am so GLAD that you took his words to heart and immediately started to make changes in your lifestyle. My first thought was "I hope it is not too late for her." 

Please remember, your health comes first. I know you and your husband have worked hard over the years in maintaining your own business. But there has to be days when he is going to have to carry the load alone. With the upcoming surgery, give yourself time to heal completely. Don't rush it. Let him hire a temporary worker while you heal. I am sure that there are some teenage girls or boys who would love a chance to earn some money towards college. After school hours and all day Saturday. Who knows. That teenager may turn out to be headed for culinary school after they graduate. 

Stay with your diet. You are doing so good. Don't worry about your upcoming surgery. We are all here pulling for you. That first pain that sent you to the hospital was just a warning sign. A lot of folks don't even get that. Just the fact that your first biopsy came back benign is a big sign of hope. 

Keep up the hard work. We are all pulling for you. 
One for you,  one for your daughter,  and one for DH.  We all need an angel to look down on us and keep us safe.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> SB, when you first posted what your doctor said to you, I was horrified. The average doctor just doesn't say something like that to a patient. Not unless they have cancer or some other incurable disease and they know the patient can handle the truth. I am so GLAD that you took his words to heart and immediately started to make changes in your lifestyle. My first thought was "I hope it is not too late for her."
> 
> Please remember, your health comes first. I know you and your husband have worked hard over the years in maintaining your own business. But there has to be days when he is going to have to carry the load alone. With the upcoming surgery, give yourself time to heal completely. Don't rush it. Let him hire a temporary worker while you heal. I am sure that there are some teenage girls or boys who would love a chance to earn some money towards college. After school hours and all day Saturday. Who knows. That teenager may turn out to be headed for culinary school after they graduate.
> 
> Stay with your diet. You are doing so good. Don't worry about your upcoming surgery. We are all here pulling for you. That first pain that sent you to the hospital was just a warning sign. A lot of folks don't even get that. Just the fact that your first biopsy came back benign is a big sign of hope.
> 
> Keep up the hard work. We are all pulling for you.
> One for you,  one for your daughter,  and one for DH.  We all need an angel to look down on us and keep us safe.


Excellent words of advice.


----------



## chopper

Went to a wedding this afternoon.  Ate all the wrong things.  Easter is tomorrow, and I will probably eat all the wrong things again.  Guess Monday will not be a great weigh-in.  Trying to decide if I should just wait until next Monday to weigh myself.  Oh well...


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Excellent words of advice.



Indeed!


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> Went to a wedding this afternoon. Ate all the wrong things. Easter is tomorrow, and I will probably eat all the wrong things again. Guess Monday will not be a great weigh-in. Trying to decide if I should just wait until next Monday to weigh myself. Oh well...


 
We are all entitled to have a day off every so often. But do weigh yourself Monday morning. If there is a weight gain, it will give you the incentive to get back on track.


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:


> Went to a wedding this afternoon.  Ate all the wrong things.  Easter is tomorrow, and I will probably eat all the wrong things again.  Guess Monday will not be a great weigh-in.  Trying to decide if I should just wait until next Monday to weigh myself.  Oh well...



Nothing wrong with celebration food!  Don't beat yourself up, Chopper!


----------



## chopper

Thanks, I know, life will go on.  I am hoping that brunch tomorrow will be ok.  At least my feast will be early in the day.  I will get back on track tomorrow evening.  Maybe will boil some eggs before i go to bed tonight for next week to eat for breakfast before work.    and...I will go ahead and weigh in.  We shall see.......


----------



## Aunt Bea

chopper said:


> Thanks, I know, life will go on.  I am hoping that brunch tomorrow will be ok.  At least my feast will be early in the day.  I will get back on track tomorrow evening.  Maybe will boil some eggs before i go to bed tonight for next week to eat for breakfast before work.    and...I will go ahead and weigh in.  We shall see.......



Just a bump in the road.

Have a great Easter!

Take the dogs for a walk and move forward!

I think those dogs are going to become great exercise coaches!


----------



## CWS4322

Snip 13 said:


> You could try adding papaya or pineapple to your diet. The enzymes they contain help you break down proteins and they provide good fiber. Low carb diet can cause pretty bad constipation.
> 
> Drinking green tea or cayenne tea with a dash of lemon is also good for getting the metabolism going.
> 
> I have Green Tea or Cayenne every day and I've really noticed an improvement in my overall health.


Snip--tried the cayenne tea with lemon this morning...just wondering how many days it will be before it puts hair on my chest? 

It was tasty. It certainly warmed me up (and cleared my sinuses)!


----------



## Snip 13

CWS4322 said:


> Snip--tried the cayenne tea with lemon this morning...just wondering how many days it will be before it puts hair on my chest?
> 
> It was tasty. It certainly warmed me up (and cleared my sinuses)!


 

You do get used to it! You can always try the cayenne capsules if you want. My mom drinks capsules or just puts half a tsp of cayenne in her mouth and glugs it down with water. I love the heat so tea works better for me. I've gone from 1/4 to 1 full tsp. I looooooovvvvveeee the taste!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Snip--tried the cayenne tea with lemon this morning...just wondering how many days it will be before it puts hair on my chest?
> 
> It was tasty. It certainly warmed me up (and cleared my sinuses)!



How much cayenne do you use?  Help!  I've about killed myself with this one.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm going to let snip answer that. I used about 1-1/2 tsp cayenne powder and the juice of 1/2 lemon. Might have used too much cayenne...


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How much cayenne do you use? Help! I've about killed myself with this one.


 
Seems like I'm heating DC up a bit! 
Start with 1/4 tsp and work your way up to a tsp. I took me about 1 week to get used to it and enjoy it.


----------



## CWS4322

Snip 13 said:


> Seems like I'm heating DC up a bit!
> Start with 1/4 tsp and work your way up to a tsp. I took me about 1 week to get used to it and enjoy it.


Now you tell me! I do like spicy, so I might back it off to 1/2 of what I put in today and see how that goes. Do you drink it more than once a day?


----------



## Snip 13

PF and CW, sorry for burning you both. Didn't realize you would use such a big dose to begin with.  
I made the same mistake, almost didn't try again but I'm glad I did!


----------



## Snip 13

CWS4322 said:


> Now you tell me! I do like spicy, so I might back it off to 1/2 of what I put in today and see how that goes. Do you drink it more than once a day?


 
Once a day is enough but if you like the taste you can drink a bit more. I drink 2-3 cups on cold days just to warm me up but it's not necessary


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got the capsules, thinking I wouldn't burn my mouth, one healthy burp made me realize I could burn all the way back up!  I'll start with 1/8th tsp...not tolerating spicy hot like I used to.


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got the capsules, thinking I wouldn't burn my mouth, one healthy burp made me realize I could burn all the way back up! I'll start with 1/8th tsp...not tolerating spicy hot like I used to.


 
Start with what you can handle, a little bit is better than nothing 
I do feel good when I drink it, don't get as many headaches anymore either.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snip 13 said:


> Start with what you can handle, a little bit is better than nothing
> I do feel good when I drink it, don't get as many headaches anymore either.



I fixed myself some curried tuna for lunch today and added some cayenne.


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I fixed myself some curried tuna for lunch today and added some cayenne.


 
There's your answer... what you can't drink in the tea you can make up for in food 
I love adding a bit of cayenne to my homemade lemonade too. Very nice in summer and it has less bite when cold!
I had some on my avocado today.


----------



## Snip 13

I weighed this morning and my weight has stayed on my ideal weight after the Easter Weekend pig out. Yipeee!


----------



## Skittle68

Have any of you seen the documentary "Forks over Knives"? I just watched it last week and it freaked me out a little. I've basically been a vegan for the last week and a half. I got to eat some goodies when we were tasting new items at work, but that's about it. Otherwise nothing but veggies, fruit, and whole grain item. I've managed to add very little oil to anything as well. This is what I ate for lunch- veggie skewers, whole grain brown rice, and a tortilla. 



Yum! 

(In case anyone is worried, I have been making sure to include sources of protein) 

Tonight I'm planning to make sweet potato chili. My sister says its so good you would never even notice it's meatless. 

I have lost 3 lb in a week and a half.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cool, Skittle!


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> SB, when you first posted what your doctor said to you, I was horrified. The average doctor just doesn't say something like that to a patient. Not unless they have cancer or some other incurable disease and they know the patient can handle the truth. I am so GLAD that you took his words to heart and immediately started to make changes in your lifestyle. My first thought was "I hope it is not too late for her."
> 
> Please remember, your health comes first. I know you and your husband have worked hard over the years in maintaining your own business. But there has to be days when he is going to have to carry the load alone. With the upcoming surgery, give yourself time to heal completely. Don't rush it. Let him hire a temporary worker while you heal. I am sure that there are some teenage girls or boys who would love a chance to earn some money towards college. After school hours and all day Saturday. Who knows. That teenager may turn out to be headed for culinary school after they graduate.
> 
> Stay with your diet. You are doing so good. Don't worry about your upcoming surgery. We are all here pulling for you. That first pain that sent you to the hospital was just a warning sign. A lot of folks don't even get that. Just the fact that your first biopsy came back benign is a big sign of hope.
> 
> Keep up the hard work. We are all pulling for you.
> One for you,  one for your daughter,  and one for DH.  We all need an angel to look down on us and keep us safe.


Thank you very much for your comforting words & advice. Thank to all for your continued support as well. Yes, the surgery has been weighing heavy on my mind lately. So glad it's scheduled. Colonoscopy planned for thursday the 11th then surgery, friday the 12th. 

Continuing to work out & going to pool helps me stay sane. 

Dh seems to think he will be able to handle work ok. Have called back some former workers we have had in the past to help out. Our cafe hours are 8-3, M-F so until school is out, no kids available. It will all work out. Thanks for caring.

Hope all is well with your daughter as well. You take care of yourself to Addie Hope you are feeking good. Let spikeknow he needs to give you some extra TLC now. 

If I get some down time in the hospital I will get on DC to keep you all posted.
Thanks again!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Wise words, Addie.  Simonbaker, we are all wishing the best for you, Sweetie!


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Wise words, Addie. Simonbaker, we are all wishing the best for you, Sweetie!


 Thank you very much!


----------



## Kylie1969

Well done!



Skittle68 said:


> Have any of you seen the documentary "Forks over Knives"? I just watched it last week and it freaked me out a little. I've basically been a vegan for the last week and a half. I got to eat some goodies when we were tasting new items at work, but that's about it. Otherwise nothing but veggies, fruit, and whole grain item. I've managed to add very little oil to anything as well. This is what I ate for lunch- veggie skewers, whole grain brown rice, and a tortilla.
> 
> View attachment 17583
> 
> Yum!
> 
> (In case anyone is worried, I have been making sure to include sources of protein)
> 
> Tonight I'm planning to make sweet potato chili. My sister says its so good you would never even notice it's meatless.
> 
> I have lost 3 lb in a week and a half.


----------



## simonbaker

Got in the gym friday for 45 mn.  Nothing this weekend, looks like a nice day, maybe a nice long walk later with the dog.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Got in the gym friday for 45 mn. Nothing this weekend, looks like a nice day, maybe a nice long walk later with the dog.


 
If there is a hill nearby, go up it. Burns more calories. I think the dog will love the walk. Spike give Teddy Bear at least three hours of walking every day.


----------



## chopper

simonbaker said:


> Got in the gym friday for 45 mn.  Nothing this weekend, looks like a nice day, maybe a nice long walk later with the dog.



Good idea, it will make the dog happy too.   
I love walking the dogs.  They see, to have such a great time.  We have another beautiful day here, so I am sure my dogs will get another walk.  Good for us all!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

More walking today, I wanted to do weights today, but I will be doing that tomorrow at the Y.


----------



## chopper

Six weeks later, and 15 pounds lighter (Even with a wedding and Easter Sunday)!


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:


> Six weeks later, and 15 pounds lighter (Even with a wedding and Easter Sunday)!



Whoohoo!!!


----------



## taxlady

Way to go Chopper!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yay Chopper!  Conga-rats!!!


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> Way to go Chopper!



Thanks TL. Low carb is my life!


----------



## simonbaker

Congratulations Chopper!!  What an awesome feeling!  Good for you!


----------



## simonbaker

I went to deep water class & aqua chi tonight, felt great. My membership will be put on hold for 6-8 weeks after today, sure will be missing that pool!  I will be getting back there as soon as I can after I get healed up.


----------



## Snip 13

Well done Chopper !!!!


----------



## chopper

Thanks PF, SB, and Snip.


----------



## chopper

There will be no walking today.  I am not at work because we have a snow day.  Blizzard winds have kept me inside too.  I will watch what I am eating though, and tomorrow is another day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

75 laps around the living room...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 75 laps around the living room...



  An old friend and colleague, since deceased, used to wear a backpack filled with heavy books, and run up and down his basement stairs for a workout!  He also played golf and tennis in the summer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have 6 steps...not enough, but....the hospital is 8 flights and the cath lab is on the first floor...


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:


> An old friend and colleague, since deceased, used to wear a backpack filled with heavy books, and run up and down his basement stairs for a workout!  He also played golf and tennis in the summer.



I did go up and down the stairs a lot, but I can do it because my knees are feeling better.  I'm thinking that if I wore a heavy back pack that I would have sore knees again.  I have enough weight all on my own to carry up and down stairs.  I also didn't sit down all day.  Even when I was on DC I was standing at the counter!  I am sitting now though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm hoping I can convince the PTB that I need a counter height desk, I would much rather stand more throughout the day.  Much of my work is sit and type, jump up, run down the hall, come back sit and type, jump up grab the things from the printer, sit and type...I honestly think I would be more efficient if I didn't have to getup and sit down all the time.  And i know I would burn more calories.  I didn;t start having bad health problems until I took a desk job...


----------



## mmyap

I have a little bit of good medical news.  I had my annual doctor visit yesterday and discovered that not only did I lose 15 lbs. but more importantly all my blood sugar levels have returned to the normal / healthy range.  It's a start in the right direction.

I'm thinking of picking up some ankle weights to wear while at work.  I think you would use more calories just going about your normal routines with those.  Any thoughts on that?


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have 6 steps...not enough, but....the hospital is 8 flights and the cath lab is on the first floor...



Nothing stopping you from going up and down the stairs before or after your appointments!


----------



## Aunt Bea

mmyap said:


> I have a little bit of good medical news.  I had my annual doctor visit yesterday and discovered that not only did I lose 15 lbs. but more importantly all my blood sugar levels have returned to the normal / healthy range.  It's a start in the right direction.
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up some ankle weights to wear while at work.  I think you would use more calories just going about your normal routines with those.  Any thoughts on that?



That is great news, congratulations!


----------



## MrsLMB

mmyap said:


> I have a little bit of good medical news. I had my annual doctor visit yesterday and discovered that not only did I lose 15 lbs. but more importantly all my blood sugar levels have returned to the normal / healthy range. It's a start in the right direction.
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up some ankle weights to wear while at work. I think you would use more calories just going about your normal routines with those. Any thoughts on that?


 
Congratulations on your great news !!!

I've worn ankle weights before .. not sure about calories burned and all that but I do know they made my legs a bit stronger and I found I had more stamina that before using them.

Maybe someone else with more information will come along and chime in.

Again .. congratulations .. your hard work is paying off !!


----------



## chopper

mmyap said:


> I have a little bit of good medical news.  I had my annual doctor visit yesterday and discovered that not only did I lose 15 lbs. but more importantly all my blood sugar levels have returned to the normal / healthy range.  It's a start in the right direction.
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up some ankle weights to wear while at work.  I think you would use more calories just going about your normal routines with those.  Any thoughts on that?



Congratulations!


----------



## Dawgluver

mmyap said:


> I have a little bit of good medical news.  I had my annual doctor visit yesterday and discovered that not only did I lose 15 lbs. but more importantly all my blood sugar levels have returned to the normal / healthy range.  It's a start in the right direction.
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up some ankle weights to wear while at work.  I think you would use more calories just going about your normal routines with those.  Any thoughts on that?



Great news, Mmyap!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mmyap said:


> I have a little bit of good medical news.  I had my annual doctor visit yesterday and discovered that not only did I lose 15 lbs. but more importantly all my blood sugar levels have returned to the normal / healthy range.  It's a start in the right direction.
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up some ankle weights to wear while at work.  I think you would use more calories just going about your normal routines with those.  Any thoughts on that?



Yay!!!  That's excellent news!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Nothing stopping you from going up and down the stairs before or after your appointments!



Unfortunately, the upper floor's stairwells are not traveled as heavily as the lower floors...I wouldn't want to pitch over up there.  I do walk the stairs from the lower Parking level to the 3rd floor where the Heart Institute is...that's 5 flights.


----------



## CWS4322

I dropped the "brat dog" off with the friend who will be "doggy sitting" the brat dog while I'm away (half the time at her house, half the time at mine). She said, "OMG, you are so skinny!" I haven't been called "skinny" since I was 21 years old. I loved it! Of course, she was walking behind me--and I never have had a butt...and maybe the rain was blurring her vision...


----------



## taxlady

I thought I would post this video as inspiration. George Takei was born in 1937, he's 73 years old!

The George Takei Happy Dance - YouTube


----------



## vitauta

taxlady said:


> I thought I would post this video as inspiration. George Takei was born in 1937, he's 73 years old!
> 
> The George Takei Happy Dance - YouTube




a great big thanks, taxy, for the best feelgood video i've seen in ages!! so much going on here:  a big YaY for physical fitness and sex appeal at any age, gay relationship recognition--a nod and smile to our growing inclusiveness as a people, a reminder of wwII internment of american-japanese in the u.s., and our need to appreciate and celebrate our shared human heritage....

i replayed this clip several times, and haven't stopped smiling yet.


----------



## simonbaker

I have not been gaining or losing weight, just staying the same. Not much of an appetite. Especially meat has no appeal to me at all. For some reason it seems to make dh angry that I do not care to eat meat, I figure it's his problem, not mine, but makes for some tense meals at  times.


----------



## MrsLMB

simonbaker said:


> I have not been gaining or losing weight, just staying the same. Not much of an appetite. Especially meat has no appeal to me at all. For some reason it seems to make dh angry that I do not care to eat meat, I figure it's his problem, not mine, but makes for some tense meals at times.


 
Staying the same can be a good thing !

As for the meat ... I wouldn't worry about that much at all.  

In time you will re-acquire a taste for it .. in the meantime just be sure you are getting all the vitamins and minerals you need.

Tell DH that just means there is more for him !


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> I have not been gaining or losing weight, just staying the same. Not much of an appetite. Especially meat has no appeal to me at all. For some reason it seems to make dh angry that I do not care to eat meat, I figure it's his problem, not mine, but makes for some tense meals at  times.



Now, SB, you just concentrate on healing!  Losing weight will come.  Tell DH to take a hike.  Eat what makes you feel good, if he wants to make you some comfort food like mac and cheese, let him do it.  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## GotGarlic

simonbaker said:


> I have not been gaining or losing weight, just staying the same. Not much of an appetite. Especially meat has no appeal to me at all. For some reason it seems to make dh angry that I do not care to eat meat, I figure it's his problem, not mine, but makes for some tense meals at  times.



I think this is probably his way of expressing his worry about you and your recovery. He wants you to be back to normal, just as you do. It will take time for both of you to adjust.  Take care.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I have not been gaining or losing weight, just staying the same. Not much of an appetite. Especially meat has no appeal to me at all. For some reason it seems to make DH angry that I do not care to eat meat, I figure it's his problem, not mine, but makes for some tense meals at times.


 
You need that protein to speed the healing process. Try just one bite at each meal. In the meantime don't worry about the weight. That problem will take care of itself in time. Your appetite will return when it is ready to. Don't try to rush it. For one thing, you are not as active as you were when you were working. So you don't work up an appetite. Also your system got used to small amounts of food before the surgery. It hasn't gotten the message yet that right now you should be eating more. Keep in mind that pain medication will kill your appetite along with making you sleepy just when you don't want to sleep. It will also constipate you. And if you are full of waste, then of course you are not going to have an appetite. 

Be patient with yourself. We are all pulling and praying for you.


----------



## vitauta

GotGarlic said:


> I think this is probably his way of expressing his worry about you and your recovery. He wants you to be back to normal, just as you do. It will take time for both of you to adjust.  Take care.



yes, sb, what gg said.  oftentimes, men are not very good at expressing their loving concern in a loving way....


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> yes, sb, what gg said. oftentimes, men are not very good at expressing their loving concern in a loving way....


 
His whole world has been turned upside down. He not only hasn't got his working partner at his side, the woman he has known as his wife has changed also. Men do not like change. He wants you back the way you were. It will happen in time.


----------



## simonbaker

Thank you all very much for your kind words & support, I really do appreciate it from all of you. I have never been known as a real patient person. It feels that I have been going through the ultimate test during this time of my life. Even though I know this shall pass it does not seem fast enough for me.  Been trying to do a little more walking outside daily. Sometimes it's hard to figure out if the pain is from the surgery or just a bad gut ache?  I eat the blandest food that that I can come up with, in small amounts.  Taking stool softners to keep things moving through, just want to get things back to normal.  Thanks again to all for your support. I really do appreciate it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Thank you all very much for your kind words & support, I really do appreciate it from all of you. I have never been known as a real patient person. It feels that I have been going through the ultimate test during this time of my life. Even though I know this shall pass it does not seem fast enough for me.  Been trying to do a little more walking outside daily. Sometimes it's hard to figure out if the pain is from the surgery or just a bad gut ache?  I eat the blandest food that that I can come up with, in small amounts.  Taking stool softners to keep things moving through, just want to get things back to normal.  Thanks again to all for your support. I really do appreciate it!



I had a doctor who went fishing so he wouldn't even be in town for at least 48 hours after my surgery.  He didn't want the harassing phone calls to let me go home before I was ready.  I'm a horrible patient.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I had a doctor who went fishing so he wouldn't even be in town for at least 48 hours after my surgery. He didn't want the harassing phone calls to let me go home before I was ready. I'm a horrible patient.


 
The first question I ask before they can even tell me what is wrong, "when can I go home?"


----------



## GotGarlic

simonbaker said:


> Thank you all very much for your kind words & support, I really do appreciate it from all of you. I have never been known as a real patient person. It feels that I have been going through the ultimate test during this time of my life. Even though I know this shall pass it does not seem fast enough for me.  Been trying to do a little more walking outside daily. Sometimes it's hard to figure out if the pain is from the surgery or just a bad gut ache?  I eat the blandest food that that I can come up with, in small amounts.  Taking stool softners to keep things moving through, just want to get things back to normal.  Thanks again to all for your support. I really do appreciate it!



Did they tell you about the BRAT diet? Bananas, rice, applesauce and toast are recommended for allowing the gut to rest after surgery. Nothing with high fiber. Take care


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Did they tell you about the BRAT diet? Bananas, rice, applesauce and toast are recommended for allowing the gut to rest after surgery. Nothing with high fiber. Take care


A friend of mine used to use the BRAT diet a lot. She seemed to have a "delicate stomach" and it was her doctor's recommendation. 

Do you know if you are allowed brown rice and whole grain toast with the BRAT diet? My friend was told that the A was for apple, not necessarily apple sauce.  Though I can imagine that apple peel isn't so good for this diet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> A friend of mine used to use the BRAT diet a lot. She seemed to have a "delicate stomach" and it was her doctor's recommendation.
> 
> Do you know if you are allowed brown rice and whole grain toast with the BRAT diet? My friend was told that the A was for apple, not necessarily apple sauce.  Though I can imagine that apple peel isn't so good for this diet.



BRAT is supposed to be a low residue diet, the brown rice and whole grain are not good for the BRAT diet.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> BRAT is supposed to be a low residue diet, the brown rice and whole grain are not good for the BRAT diet.


 
My thoughts exactly. When I had my gastro surgery, the doctor had me on a no fiber diet for about six months. Then gradually he allowed me to introduce low fiber foods one at a time. Soft boiled or scrambled eggs were my mainstay. I felt like I had eaten a banquet with just one egg.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I had a doctor who went fishing so he wouldn't even be in town for at least 48 hours after my surgery. He didn't want the harassing phone calls to let me go home before I was ready. I'm a horrible patient.


 To be quite honest, I did not make for a good patient either. First I wanted was out of that hospital.  Good report back from check up appt. today. I can go back to water walking & light work hours on monday the 13th!  Made my whole day!


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> My thoughts exactly. When I had my gastro surgery, the doctor had me on a no fiber diet for about six months. Then gradually he allowed me to introduce low fiber foods one at a time. Soft boiled or scrambled eggs were my mainstay. I felt like I had eaten a banquet with just one egg.


 I know what you mean. Small portions seem very filling to me too. Doc told me today I could go back to eating a regular diet now. I have been hungry for fruits & veggies so went & picked up some fresh bean sprouts, bok choy, snow peas & fresh pineapple. Figured I would make a nice chicken stir fry sometime soon.


----------



## chopper

Lost four pounds this week!  

I have been going up and down lately.  Maybe because I was able to up the exercise.  My knees are feeling somewhat better and I can walk pretty well now.  I have also been able to ride my bike some.  But the big news is...I am down a total of 20 pounds from where I started.  Others don't really see a change, but I can feel it!  Only 18 more pounds before I am in "one-der land!"


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> To be quite honest, I did not make for a good patient either. First I wanted was out of that hospital. Good report back from check up appt. today. I can go back to water walking & light work hours on monday the 13th! Made my whole day!


 
Glad to hear it. Take it slow. You are not Superwoman yet. Introduce foods with skin, one at a time. See how you system handles the skins. Some folks can handle them just fine, some can't. I am glad you can go in the pool again. I know it was something you really enjoyed. Keep us posted. We are all pulling for you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> Lost four pounds this week!
> 
> I have been going up and down lately.  Maybe because I was able to up the exercise.  My knees are feeling somewhat better and I can walk pretty well now.  I have also been able to ride my bike some.  But the big news is...I am down a total of 20 pounds from where I started.  Others don't really see a change, but I can feel it!  Only 18 more pounds before I am in "one-der land!"



Yea!  Keep it up!


----------



## chopper

Thanks PF. I really am on a mission this time, and I hope that what I am doing (life style changes) will stick!  Summers are easier for me, because they are much less stressful.  For some reason when I get home from work I think I need to eat a whole bag of chips, or a whole box of crackers!  I'm thinking if I can keep these changes up that by this time next year I will be feeling really good.  My knees will thank me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Someone told Shrek that Greek Yogurt is the best for protein and weight loss...I wish I liked yogurt.


----------



## chopper

Right, I don't do yogurt either.


----------



## Addie

Keep up the good work chopper. If you feel like a snack, think protein. Not carb. Beef jerkey would be a good choice. Even cheese. Nibble stuff.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've started wanting fresh fruit for nibbles instead of salty carbs.  It's taken a bit of doing to get it done, though.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've started wanting fresh fruit for nibbles instead of salty carbs. It's taken a bit of doing to get it done, though.


 
I can't tell you the last time I had a potato chip. I just finished eating a small plate of baked beans for a snack. I was going to have some bacon with them, but Spike stole my bacon. I only have used two and a half slices out of the package. I cut the whole package in half and only make half slices. One each time. This is the first time I have bought bacon for myself in two years. I buy a pound and give it to Spike before it even goes in my fridge. I really make a strong concerted effort to practice portion control. Mostly protein, a small amount of carbs and a big helping of veggie.

When I give Spike my shopping list his half covers the produce department. So on the list I just say, "one fruit of any that are on sale." Sometimes I have more than three and some months nothing I like is on sale. Spike knows what I like. Sometimes I will have a baked 'tater for a snack. Problem is the amount of butter. I think my favorite snack though is two small cans of wax beans and beets. Chilled, drained and with Hidden Valley dressing. The problem there is the dressing. I could drink that stuff out of the bottle.


----------



## Aunt Bea

chopper said:


> Thanks PF. I really am on a mission this time, and I hope that what I am doing (life style changes) will stick!  Summers are easier for me, because they are much less stressful.  For some reason when I get home from work I think I need to eat a whole bag of chips, or a whole box of crackers!  I'm thinking if I can keep these changes up that by this time next year I will be feeling really good.  My knees will thank me.



You are doing a great job!

The only way I have been able to handle trigger foods is to keep them out of the house!  

The only crunch is carrot sticks with some salad dressing or a crisp Claussen pickle, not exactly a chip or a cracker.  Maybe you could paint a carb control tortilla with some olive oil, sprinkle on some herbs and spices, cut it up and bake it in the oven to make some chips, just a thought.

Just keep working on cleaning up your daily routine and remember _It's not what you do once in awhile, it's what you do everyday__ that counts!_

Keep your eye on the prize, Chop!


----------



## Addie

When my kids were school age, I used to keep a large glass in the fridge filled with celery and carrot sticks. I kept it right in front so it was the first thing they saw and would grab. Every day a fresh batch was made. And it always went fast.


----------



## simonbaker

I am feeling fantastic!  Just got home from the gtm. I got in 8 miles in 80 minutes.  Had some good music on my headphones, it was quite the adreneline rush. Forst time in a very long time I've felt this good!


----------



## chopper

Aunt Bea said:


> You are doing a great job!
> 
> The only way I have been able to handle trigger foods is to keep them out of the house!
> 
> The only crunch is carrot sticks with some salad dressing or a crisp Claussen pickle, not exactly a chip or a cracker.  Maybe you could paint a carb control tortilla with some olive oil, sprinkle on some herbs and spices, cut it up and bake it in the oven to make some chips, just a thought.
> 
> Just keep working on cleaning up your daily routine and remember _It's not what you do once in awhile, it's what you do everyday__ that counts!_
> 
> Keep your eye on the prize, Chop!



Thanks!  I really like celery with peanut butter.  Gives me the crunch with a good punch of protein.  I'm not sure why I don't make my nutrition a priority during the school year when I am working.  I just get tired I guess.  I could do retirement really well, but that is not in the near future.  I am more motivated than ever right now, so yes, my eye is on the prize!


----------



## chopper

Addie said:


> When my kids were school age, I used to keep a large glass in the fridge filled with celery and carrot sticks. I kept it right in front so it was the first thing they saw and would grab. Every day a fresh batch was made. And it always went fast.



This is what I do in the summer when I am home.  Guess I need to get better at doing it all year long.


----------



## chopper

simonbaker said:


> I am feeling fantastic!  Just got home from the gtm. I got in 8 miles in 80 minutes.  Had some good music on my headphones, it was quite the adreneline rush. Forst time in a very long time I've felt this good!



You rock girlfriend!  Good for you!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I am feeling fantastic! Just got home from the gtm. I got in 8 miles in 80 minutes. Had some good music on my headphones, it was quite the adreneline rush. Forst time in a very long time I've felt this good!


 
I love hearing good news. Keep it up. Sounds like you have found your road to travel.


----------



## simonbaker

Thank you very much for the encouragement!  I think I may have over-did a bit this afternoon. I swam a mile in the pool (36 laps) it took me a long time (90 minutes), I'm feeling like a truck ran over me tonight.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Thank you very much for the encouragement! I think I may have over-did a bit this afternoon. I swam a mile in the pool (36 laps) it took me a long time (90 minutes), I'm feeling like a truck ran over me tonight.


 
Slow down little grasshopper. You have the rest of  your life to get back to where you were before the surgery.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Slow down little grasshopper. You have the rest of your life to get back to where you were before the surgery.


Dh was giving me a hard time when I got home, I was pretty tired. Thing is, I have a 35 year class reunion over labor day weekend. Alot of people I have not seen in a long time.......I need to get in better shape.


----------



## xcrazyforfoodx

LPBeier said:


> Glad you found this thread!  We are all about encouraging each other here.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your accident.  I hope the injuries weren't too serious.  Remember to start back slowly.  And don't be too hard on yourself.  Before you know it you will be right back where you were.
> 
> I look forward to hearing your progress, and any challenges - believe me, all of us here have gone through both!



I got totally sidetracked from this forum... stumbled upon it today in my bookmarks, hopefully I'll be more frequent!

Anyways, onto the progress. Turns out during the course of recovering from my injury I put on nearly 20 pounds (yeesh). However, I can say that for about a month and a half now I have been able to exercise regularly with little to no pain/resistance. In the last 3 weeks I have lost about 3 pounds and have been watching what I've been eating. I'll be back to "tip top" shape in a few more months... unless of course something bad happens again

*knocks on wood*


----------



## chopper

Sounds like you have a good start and will lose that weight and get back in shape in no time.  

I am starting water aerobics today.  Should be interesting.  I found a friend that also wants to go, so that is nice.


----------



## Rocklobster

Hi. My name is Roch and I have a beer belly.

Started to walk again. I would like to drop around 20lbs. This apartment living hasn't been agreeing with me, I guess. Lots of sitting around in the evenings. Going to cut back on the hi cal meals and carbs....

I have been searching around the internet for hiking/walking trails in my area. Just got back from one a few minutes ago. Great little 5 k walk meandering through a small village country roads, wetlands and  a very old cemetary.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Rocklobster said:


> Hi. My name is Roch and I have a beer belly.
> 
> Started to walk again. I would like to drop around 20lbs. This apartment living hasn't been agreeing with me, I guess. Lots of sitting around in the evenings. Going to cut back on the hi cal meals and carbs....
> 
> I have been searching around the internet for hiking/walking trails in my area. Just got back from one a few minutes ago. Great little 5 k walk meandering through a small village country roads, wetlands and  a very old cemetary.



You haven't started drinking that green stuff again have you? 

Walking the cemeteries in this area is one of my favorite activities!

Good luck!


----------



## Rocklobster

Aunt Bea said:


> You haven't started drinking that green stuff again have you?
> 
> Walking the cemeteries in this area is one of my favorite activities!
> 
> Good luck!


Not yet. That's coming. I am still on the morning smooties, though. Usually frozen fruit, bananas and yougurt with skim milk.  I do well for most of the day, but it is usually the big dinner washed down with a few beers and netflix that is getting me....Once an avid jogger, I don't do much any more. I love hiking. But, like I said, my after work activities dampen any desire to get out in the evenings....


----------



## chopper

Glad you had a nice hike Rock!  I really like hiking in the mountains, and don't do that nearly enough.  

Last weekend I did a 22 mile bike ride.  It is a big ride that starts at the Garden of the Gods and then through Colorado Springs and then back through the Garden of the Gods again.  If you have ever been to Colorado Springs, you would know how much of a climb those hills in the park can be.  Anyway, the ride is at night with about 1000 people in attendance.  We have done it for years. 

Today I started my water aerobics classes.  What an easy way to get exercise!  I loved it!  I will be doing that again.  The first time was free to see if you like it.  I can get a pass for 12 times for 25 dollars!  Never dreamed it would be so cheap!  I will be going two times a week I think on Tuesday and Thursday mornings.  

So far since Feb. 25th I have lost 22 pounds.  I am in pretty good shape, but need to keep working, and have quite a bit of weight yet to lose.


----------



## Aunt Bea

chopper said:


> Glad you had a nice hike Rock!  I really like hiking in the mountains, and don't do that nearly enough.
> 
> Last weekend I did a 22 mile bike ride.  It is a big ride that starts at the Garden of the Gods and then through Colorado Springs and then back through the Garden of the Gods again.  If you have ever been to Colorado Springs, you would know how much of a climb those hills in the park can be.  Anyway, the ride is at night with about 1000 people in attendance.  We have done it for years.
> 
> Today I started my water aerobics classes.  What an easy way to get exercise!  I loved it!  I will be doing that again.  The first time was free to see if you like it.  I can get a pass for 12 times for 25 dollars!  Never dreamed it would be so cheap!  I will be going two times a week I think on Tuesday and Thursday mornings.
> 
> So far since Feb. 25th I have lost 22 pounds.  I am in pretty good shape, but need to keep working, and have quite a bit of weight yet to lose.



Amazing, you go girl!

It sounds like you are training for the Iron Girl Triathlon. 

Athleta Iron Girl Syracuse Women's Triathlon. Embracing seasoned athletes and novices alike, this event features a (600 meter Swim - 30K Bike - 5K Run).
​


----------



## chopper

Aunt Bea said:


> Amazing, you go girl!
> 
> It sounds like you are training for the Iron Girl Triathlon.
> 
> Athleta Iron Girl Syracuse Women's Triathlon. Embracing seasoned athletes and novices alike, this event features a (600 meter Swim - 30K Bike - 5K Run).
> ​


You are too funny!  I'm not a sissy!  I used to do all of these things before I started hurting everywhere and gaining weight.  I am now on oxygen at night because my oxygen levels go below 85% when I sleep.  I know it sounds silly, but I think that is what was causing most of my problems.  It is good to be me again.  I still have some knee pain, but I can walk and sleep.  Life is good!  And...by the way, I don't run any more, so I'm not training for that!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Toe is healed, Shoulder is good...Relay is tomorrow night, I'll be walking all night, I'm sure I will stop here and there.  Hopefully nothing else will happen between now and October ...when I plan on having the other toe "fixed".  I've quit worrying about my weight, the more I worry, the more I gain, if I just ignore it, it will take care of itself.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've quit worrying about my weight, the more I worry, the more I gain, if I just ignore it, it will take care of itself.



It can be very frustrating!

I lost approx. 34 pounds since the first of the year and now I am gaining or staying at the same weight.  I am just trying to plod through it by staying on the same basic lo carb eating plan that I have been using.  

I am also trying to incorporate some mild exercise into the daily routine.  

Just keep putting one foot in front of the other!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> It can be very frustrating!
> 
> I lost approx. 34 pounds since the first of the year and now I am gaining or staying at the same weight.  I am just trying to plod through it by staying on the same basic lo carb eating plan that I have been using.
> 
> I am also trying to incorporate some mild exercise into the daily routine.
> 
> Just keep putting one foot in front of the other!



Great weight loss Aunt Bea!  Since I quit messing/worrying about it, I have lost 5 pounds.


----------



## Addie

I don't worry about it anymore either. As long as I don't gain, I am fine. I have such terrible eating habits. I had a small bowl of vanilla ice cream for breakfast. And I  probably won't eat until late tonight. I wouldn't care if I never ate again. I don't get hunger pains. And the only reason I eat is for the nutritional value.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Great weight loss Aunt Bea!  Since I quit messing/worrying about it, I have lost 5 pounds.



Thanks, I may have found your five!


----------



## chopper

Aunt Bea,
You may want to start adding in a "fatter day" each week.  I find that when I rename Saturday to fatter day, and eat more carbs (healthy ones, but things I wouldn't normally eat on my low carb diet-like whole wheat bread or an oatmeal cookie) that I tend to lose more weight.  I still watch the portions, but allow myself a little of the forbidden things.  I'm not sure why this is, but when a friend told me about it, I tried it and it works!


----------



## chopper

PF, have a wonderful time on your walk tonight.  My niece does that too, and we always give to the cause when she does.  She has so much fun with her friends and co workers on that night.  She talks about it for months.  She also buys an illuminary  in honor of my son (her cousin) and carries that for that lap.


----------



## Aunt Bea

chopper said:


> Aunt Bea,
> You may want to start adding in a "fatter day" each week.  I find that when I rename Saturday to fatter day, and eat more carbs (healthy ones, but things I wouldn't normally eat on my low carb diet-like whole wheat bread or an oatmeal cookie) that I tend to lose more weight.  I still watch the portions, but allow myself a little of the forbidden things.  I'm not sure why this is, but when a friend told me about it, I tried it and it works!



I think that can be a good idea.  I tend to eat the same things day after day and my body gets used to it.  When you shake things up a little I think it stimulates your metabolism.

I wonder if Hallmark has a card for Fatter Day!


----------



## chopper

Aunt Bea said:


> I think that can be a good idea.  I tend to eat the same things day after day and my body gets used to it.  When you shake things up a little I think it stimulates your metabolism.
> 
> I wonder if Hallmark has a card for Fatter Day!



I thought you would like that!   

I am toasting to you right now with my cup of tea!  Go Aunt Bea!  You can do this!  Lets see that scale go back down by having a Fatter Day this weekend!  If there was a card, I would send you one!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> PF, have a wonderful time on your walk tonight.  My niece does that too, and we always give to the cause when she does.  She has so much fun with her friends and co workers on that night.  She talks about it for months.  She also buys an illuminary  in honor of my son (her cousin) and carries that for that lap.



We have 4 luminarias, My Mom (Breast and Ovarian), Shrek (Bladder), Me (Breast and Ovarian) and our Daughter-In-Law who died from Lymphoma almost 20 years ago.

Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We have 4 luminarias, My Mom (Breast and Ovarian), Shrek (Bladder), Me (Breast and Ovarian) and our Daughter-In-Law who died from Lymphoma almost 20 years ago.
> 
> Thanks for the good wishes.



Have a good run, PF!  Great cause.

http://www.google.com/search?q=meli...or+life&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## simonbaker

I'm trying to keep my calorie intake to around 1,500 per day.  Not such a good day for staying on track, 400 calories over the top. I  could have lived without that "luncheon" at the birthday party. Just maintaining my weight now, need to start losing again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Have a good run, PF!  Great cause.
> 
> melissa etheridge i run for life - Google Search



I did 8 miles...that is 32 laps.  I wish my legs would fall off And my feet are killing me, but I had a good time.  Shrek chickened out on me at 1:30 AM and came home to sleep.  So it was just me on the track from then till 7 am, except for potty breaks, food and water stops I kept going, slower and slower...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I did 8 miles...that is 32 laps.  I wish my legs would fall off And my feet are killing me, but I had a good time.  Shrek chickened out on me at 1:30 AM and came home to sleep.  So it was just me on the track from then till 7 am, except for potty breaks, food and water stops I kept going, slower and slower...



Whoa!!!  That's amazing, I have a new hero!!!  Way to go, PF!!!

Conga-rats!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Whoa!!!  That's amazing, I have a new hero!!!  Way to go, PF!!!
> 
> Conga-rats!!!!



Thanks, do you know anyone who takes used feet as a trade-in for new?

I slept from 11:30 till 6 PM...and I'm ready to go back to bed. I get tomorrow and Monday to recover.  I'm getting old.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, do you know anyone who takes used feet as a trade-in for new?
> 
> I slept from 11:30 till 6 PM...and I'm ready to go back to bed. I get tomorrow and Monday to recover. *I'm getting old*.


 
Join the club. You won't be lonely.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, do you know anyone who takes used feet as a trade-in for new?
> 
> I slept from 11:30 till 6 PM...and I'm ready to go back to bed. I get tomorrow and Monday to recover.  I'm getting old.



I think any 20 year old would feel even older after doing 8 miles....

You rock!  Get some rest PF!


----------



## Dawgluver

Here you go, PF, rename Latte:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Here you go, PF, rename Latte:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18122




ROFL!!!  Headed towards bed, now.


----------



## chopper

So...I weighed in this morning...I lost another three pounds this last week.  I am 26 pounds lighter than when I started trying to lose.  I have now officially lost more than 10% of my original body weight.  I still have quite a ways to go, but that is a big goal for me.


----------



## Aunt Bea

chopper said:


> So...I weighed in this morning...I lost another three pounds this last week.  I am 26 pounds lighter than when I started trying to lose.  I have now officially lost more than 10% of my original body weight.  I still have quite a ways to go, but that is a big goal for me.



Fantastic!

The change in your daily habits is more important than the number.

Keep chugging along, I think I can, I think I can, Whoo...Whoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chopper

Aunt Bea said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> The change in your daily habits is more important than the number.
> 
> Keep chugging along, I think I can, I think I can, Whoo...Whoo!!!!!!!!!



Thanks Aunt Bea!  I really think I have the life style change thing down now.  I just need to not let things slide, and just eat the way I know my body needs.  I also need to make sure to continue to exercise when I go back to work in August, and throughout the winter.  That is when I have not done so well.  Gotta love summer!


----------



## LPBeier

I have just been trying to catch up on this thread.  Congrats to everyone who is losing - you are doing great.

I am doing not so great.  Some health and personal issues the last several months that kept me from DC,also took their toll on my diet and fitness.  I am now back up over to what I have been averaging for a few years (215) and hovering between that and 220 which is an all time high for me.

But things are starting to work out a bit and soon I will be able to finally renew my Y membership.  For the summer we stick pretty close to salads either with protein in them, or grill meat to go with fresh veggies and/or salad.

Here's to a brand new start.


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> The change in your daily habits is more important than the number.
> 
> Keep chugging along, I think I can, I think I can, Whoo...Whoo!!!!!!!!!


What Aunt Bea said.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I have just been trying to catch up on this thread.  Congrats to everyone who is losing - you are doing great.
> 
> I am doing not so great.  Some health and personal issues the last several months that kept me from DC,also took their toll on my diet and fitness.  I am now back up over to what I have been averaging for a few years (215) and hovering between that and 220 which is an all time high for me.
> 
> But things are starting to work out a bit and soon I will be able to finally renew my Y membership.  For the summer we stick pretty close to salads either with protein in them, or grill meat to go with fresh veggies and/or salad.
> 
> Here's to a brand new start.


(((Hugs))) We're rooting for you.


----------



## chopper

LPBeier said:


> I have just been trying to catch up on this thread.  Congrats to everyone who is losing - you are doing great.
> 
> I am doing not so great.  Some health and personal issues the last several months that kept me from DC,also took their toll on my diet and fitness.  I am now back up over to what I have been averaging for a few years (215) and hovering between that and 220 which is an all time high for me.
> 
> But things are starting to work out a bit and soon I will be able to finally renew my Y membership.  For the summer we stick pretty close to salads either with protein in them, or grill meat to go with fresh veggies and/or salad.
> 
> Here's to a brand new start.



Good for you for eating right, and getting back on track.  It is never easy for some of us, and we understand.


----------



## GotGarlic

Congrats, chopper! Great news! Laurie, I know you'll beat those challenges and get things will get better. Hugs to you both!


----------



## simonbaker

GotGarlic said:


> Congrats, chopper! Great news! Laurie, I know you'll beat those challenges and get things will get better. Hugs to you both!



+1....


----------



## simonbaker

I am still continuing the bike, elliptical & weights at the gym twice a week & the pool 2-3 times a week. The scale is not moving to fast.  Getting through the 4th of July holiday & weekends have their challenges, I seem to do fine during the week, need to work on healthier eating habits on the weekends.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks everyone for the encouragement.  I am still overdoing the carbs and do not have energy for exercise.  I am really concerned that I am giving up the fight.  I am just too sore and tired and while my brain knows that if I exercise and eat right I will be less sore and tired, it doesn't seem to be helping.  The heat doesn't help either.


----------



## chopper

simonbaker said:


> I am still continuing the bike, elliptical & weights at the gym twice a week & the pool 2-3 times a week. The scale is not moving to fast.  Getting through the 4th of July holiday & weekends have their challenges, I seem to do fine during the week, need to work on healthier eating habits on the weekends.



I give myself one "fatter day" per week, and am still able to lose.  You just have to be really good on all other six days, and it seems to average out.  It makes the weekends a lot easier if I can just forget the diet one day.


----------



## chopper

LPBeier said:


> Thanks everyone for the encouragement.  I am still overdoing the carbs and do not have energy for exercise.  I am really concerned that I am giving up the fight.  I am just too sore and tired and while my brain knows that if I exercise and eat right I will be less sore and tired, it doesn't seem to be helping.  The heat doesn't help either.



Any chance for a water aerobics class?  It seems to be so much nicer on the body and joints.  It also helps you to beat the heat.  Best thing I have done yet for my weight loss venture!  Hang in there.  I know you can do it!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I am still continuing the bike, elliptical & weights at the gym twice a week & the pool 2-3 times a week. The scale is not moving to fast. Getting through the 4th of July holiday & weekends have their challenges, I seem to do fine during the week, need to work on healthier eating habits on the weekends.


 
And you can't expect the scale to move faster. Think about how long it took you to put that poundage on. It went on pretty easy and you didn't even pay much attention. Also don't forget you had a major life threatening issue interrupting this journey of yours. So now you have picked up the pieces and am still determined you are going to reach your goal. That in itself is quite an accomplishment. Someone of lesser character would be using that surgery as an excuse for all sorts of reason to forget it all. "After all, I just went through a life saving surgery." But not you. You followed the doctors orders and as soon as your system would allow it, you got back on track. 

Be patient with yourself. Is it time to go and buy a new piece of clothing one size smaller? Even if it is just a blouse. Or a new bathing suit for the pool. It is a great way to treat yourself instead of breaking the diet. You feel yourself filled with pride every time you put it on. When you get discouraged, put on the blouse as a reminder of how far you have come. 

I am still rooting for you. Good job SB. Keep it going.


----------



## taxlady

Well said, Addie.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Well said, Addie.


 
Thank you TL. I have noticed that each person who is trying to lose weight, seem to have their own rooting section. And that is a good thing. I know when Simonbaker came on and told us what her doctor had just told her, I was horrified and scared for her. 

Losing weight is so much harder than putting it on. We all need a cheering section. Here's hoping that everyone who is in this battle will lose five pounds this week. Five pounds can mean one size down in the clothing department for some.  And for all our dieters.


----------



## chopper

It took me 20 pounds before losing a size in clothing.  I have lost a total of 26 pounds so far and have gone from a size 20 to a size 18.  At my ideal weight I am a size 14 or 16.  in high school I was a size 12.  I guess I just carry it well...or not so well...


----------



## LPBeier

chopper said:


> Any chance for a water aerobics class?  It seems to be so much nicer on the body and joints.  It also helps you to beat the heat.  Best thing I have done yet for my weight loss venture!  Hang in there.  I know you can do it!



I have tried the classes, even the light ones for arthritis sufferers, and it is too much.  I would try to go at my own pace, but that is hard when you are watching the instructor and you subconsciously want to follow.  My knee or hip would go and that would be it for any kind of exercise.  I have found just walking in the pool and doing some of the stretches I learned in the classes the best.  Then I could graduate to the treadmill at a slow walking pace.  But that was a few years ago and the arthritis has progressed so much more.

When Dad's estate comes in the next few weeks I am hoping to join the Y again, but it is summer and there is limited free times because of kid's lessons, swim team, etc.  

I sound like I am making excuses, but I really am not meaning to.  I want to get fit again.  The doctor I saw yesterday wants my GP to address again the chance I have rheumatoid arthritis and/or chronic fatigue syndrome because I am showing signs of both.  It is frustrating when your mind wants to get fit and healthy and your body just can't handle it.

Sorry to be such a downer.  I know I have succeeded in the past, but it just seems so much harder now.


----------



## Aunt Bea

One thing that has helped me is to create a simple spreadsheet that plots out my goal over an eighteen month period by week.  I have various milestones listed and I mark my actual progress against plan.  It helps me to break it down into small realistic steps rather than just staring at a *HUGE NUMBER!*  It has been six months since I started and I am only a pound or two behind plan.  I keep testing new lows and am maintaining a slow downward trend, sort of like a bear market!  Dieting is really simple it is just boring and tedious like so many worthwhile things in life.  

I would encourage anyone who is currently at a normal weight never to gain more than five pounds without going on a diet to get it off immediately!

I wish I could find this old gypsy! 

Thinner trailer - YouTube


----------



## chopper

LPBeier said:


> I have tried the classes, even the light ones for arthritis sufferers, and it is too much.  I would try to go at my own pace, but that is hard when you are watching the instructor and you subconsciously want to follow.  My knee or hip would go and that would be it for any kind of exercise.  I have found just walking in the pool and doing some of the stretches I learned in the classes the best.  Then I could graduate to the treadmill at a slow walking pace.  But that was a few years ago and the arthritis has progressed so much more.
> 
> When Dad's estate comes in the next few weeks I am hoping to join the Y again, but it is summer and there is limited free times because of kid's lessons, swim team, etc.
> 
> I sound like I am making excuses, but I really am not meaning to.  I want to get fit again.  The doctor I saw yesterday wants my GP to address again the chance I have rheumatoid arthritis and/or chronic fatigue syndrome because I am showing signs of both.  It is frustrating when your mind wants to get fit and healthy and your body just can't handle it.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer.  I know I have succeeded in the past, but it just seems so much harder now.



I know you want to lose, and want to get moving.  It is really hard when your body hurts.  I have been there.  I felt like I couldn't do anything.  I think that my being on oxygen now helps.  My Oxygen levels were dropping below 85% at night, and it was affecting my health.  Since I have been on the oxygen I have been able to sleep better, and I think that was the key to get me some energy, and stop some of the pain.  I'm sorry that the water aerobics classes didn't work out for you.  I hope that you can get back into the water soon and do your own therapy.  (((Hugs))).


----------



## chopper

Yikes Aunt Bea!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

chopper said:


> Yikes Aunt Bea!!!!!





It's not as far fetched as some of the things I've tried over the years!


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> It took me 20 pounds before losing a size in clothing. I have lost a total of 26 pounds so far and have gone from a size 20 to a size 18. At my ideal weight I am a size 14 or 16. in high school I was a size 12. I guess I just carry it well...or not so well...


 
For me it is about eight pounds. I know I have lost some this week. I have a favorite cotton dress that I just love. It is soft and when my daughter gave it to me, it just fit. Snugly! Now I notice that I have wiggle room. It surprised me this morning when I put it on. I don't mind losing the weight, I just don't want to get too small for this dress.


----------



## chopper

Addie said:


> For me it is about eight pounds. I know I have lost some this week. I have a favorite cotton dress that I just love. It is soft and when my daughter gave it to me, it just fit. Snugly! Now I notice that I have wiggle room. It surprised me this morning when I put it on. I don't mind losing the weight, I just don't want to get too small for this dress.




Being too small for a dress is not a problem I have ever had, nor have most people posting on this thread.


----------



## Addie

I know what you are saying LP. That was my problem at the beginning of this week when I was feeling so helpless. I just WANT to feel healthy again. I will never be where I was a couple of years ago. But I sure would like to have just one week without any complaints or aches and pains. Hang in there.


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> The doctor I saw yesterday wants my GP to address again the chance I have rheumatoid arthritis and/or chronic fatigue syndrome because I am showing signs of both.



Laurie, have you seen an endocrinologist about your symptoms? It seems to me that a specialist would be better able to diagnose rheumatoid arthritis. I have a friend who has RA; she has been on Remicade for several years and is doing very well. There are other biologic meds available for treating auto-immune diseases, too.


----------



## LPBeier

Thank you so much chopper, Addie and GG - I feel so loved!

I left DC awhile ago for several months because I was dealing with health and personal issues (including my sister's cancer) and I realize now that was a mistake.  You don't have to tell your whole story, just ask for someone to listen to what you can tell and your "family" responds comfortingly.

I have not seen an endocrinologist but will talk to my GP about it.  I will see her next week when I get the blood test results.  I am really hoping I can start getting off some of my medication, but I will need to be replacing it with healthy choices in food and exercise.  I need to pull out the binder from my pain management clinic to remind me of the exercises and coping strategies.  It is hard to believe it has been two years since I took that course.


----------



## LPBeier

Aunt Bea said:


> One thing that has helped me is to create a simple spreadsheet that plots out my goal over an eighteen month period by week.  I have various milestones listed and I mark my actual progress against plan.  It helps me to break it down into small realistic steps rather than just staring at a *HUGE NUMBER!*  It has been six months since I started and I am only a pound or two behind plan.  I keep testing new lows and am maintaining a slow downward trend, sort of like a bear market!  Dieting is really simple it is just boring and tedious like so many worthwhile things in life.
> 
> I would encourage anyone who is currently at a normal weight never to gain more than five pounds without going on a diet to get it off immediately!
> 
> I wish I could find this old gypsy!



Aunt Bea, I think I will pass on the gypsy, but love your spreadsheet idea.  I just have to be careful not to make too strict goals because of my pain levels.  We learned that if you set your expectations too high and don't meet them because of the pain, it makes everything worse.  But having something to go by sounds great!


----------



## chopper

You are most welcome LP. You take care of you, and just let us know what we can do to help.


----------



## LPBeier

Does anyone watch "Extreme Weight Loss".  I almost wish I needed to lose more weight (not really) and lived in the states because Chris is fabulous!  I was specially moved by Jami's story last night.  The transformation, both physically and emotionally, was incredible - going from not wanting to be on the show because she wanted to die, to doing the final weigh-in in a bikini!

I had a great fitness coach at the Y and I hope she is still there when I rejoin next month.


----------



## chopper

May need to watch that show. How wonderful to make such a change!  How old is this gal?


----------



## LPBeier

She is 27.

The show centers around a trainer named Chris Powell and a weight loss clinic in California.  People are chosen who have struggled with obesity all their lives.  This year they had twins and a married couple which were interesting, and several individuals.  Chris takes them through a full year of learning, fitness, lifestyle changes (including diet) and often has to help them lose emotional baggage before pounds.

It is on ABC Tuesday nights at 8 pm and is two hours.


----------



## Aunt Bea

LPBeier said:


> Aunt Bea, I think I will pass on the gypsy, but love your spreadsheet idea.  I just have to be careful not to make too strict goals because of my pain levels.  We learned that if you set your expectations too high and don't meet them because of the pain, it makes everything worse.  But having something to go by sounds great!



Realistic is the key!  

I think it is better to show some slow, steady, sustained progress than to set the bar too high and get discouraged time after time.  If at the end of the year I only make 75% of my goal I'm still winning, it will just take a little longer than planned. 

I have to keep reminding myself it took over half a century to get into this pickle and it will take some time to get out of it. 

I think I have the eating part figured out.

I'm still having problems convincing myself that exercise is fun! 

I still haven't ruled out the gypsy!


----------



## chopper

I may have to catch that show, but it is hard to fit in TV watching in the summer evenings when it is so nice out.  We are either walking or sitting on the deck, or watching the sun set, or across the street watching the neighbor fly his rc airplane, or flying a kite, or playing with the dogs............We have several things recorded that we need to watch when the weather is not so nice.


----------



## chopper

Get real...rule out the gypsy!


----------



## chopper

Is a gypsy like this genie where you don't really get what you wish for?

Toyota RAV4 2013 Big Game Commercial "Wish Granted" Starring Kaley Cuoco (Official) - YouTube


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Thank you TL. I have noticed that each person who is trying to lose weight, seem to have their own rooting section. And that is a good thing. I know when Simonbaker came on and told us what her doctor had just told her, I was horrified and scared for her.
> 
> Losing weight is so much harder than putting it on. We all need a cheering section. Here's hoping that everyone who is in this battle will lose five pounds this week. Five pounds can mean one size down in the clothing department for some.  And for all our dieters.



Thank you & TL so much for your, and everyone's, encouragement.  I started at 285# & am now down to 222#, still working on it everyday. This past weekend was tough, getting together with old fiends with to much good food & drinks.  As making this a lifestyle change I just try to look at these set backs a giant hurdles to overcome & know I need to get back on track Monday morning.  Your advice & encouragement is so much appreciated!!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Thank you & TL so much for your, and everyone's, encouragement. I started at 285# & am now down to 222#, still working on it everyday. This past weekend was tough, getting together with old fiends with to much good food & drinks. As making this a lifestyle change I just try to look at these set backs a giant hurdles to overcome & know I need to get back on track Monday morning. Your advice & encouragement is so much appreciated!!


 
SB, whether you realize it or not. just the fact that you are willing to put the starting amount out there for the world to see what your weight was at the start shows how committed you are to losing this weight. The average person when asked, will hem and haw about their true weight. Sixty-three pounds? That is more than a commercial size bag of flour for your café. And you have done this in spite of having an unexpected interruption in your quest. Keep it up. What has your doctor said about your weight loss? Have you gone down a size?


----------



## taxlady

63 lbs is the average weight of a nine year old child. I'm impressed SB.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> 63 lbs is the average weight of a nine year old child. I'm impressed SB.


 
Fifty pounds is the weight of a large sack of flour for her café. I too am so impressed with her accomplishment. She is now on to a large sack of sugar.


----------



## bakechef

simonbaker said:


> Thank you & TL so much for your, and everyone's, encouragement.  I started at 285# & am now down to 222#, still working on it everyday. This past weekend was tough, getting together with old fiends with to much good food & drinks.  As making this a lifestyle change I just try to look at these set backs a giant hurdles to overcome & know I need to get back on track Monday morning.  Your advice & encouragement is so much appreciated!!



The hardest thing is allowing yourself to do is enjoy the "cheats" and realize that they will be a constant part of your life, it's how you move on from them that counts.  One day of indulgence once in a while isn't going to ruin it all!  It's part of enjoying life. You seem to have a good handle on it!


----------



## taxlady

bakechef said:


> The hardest thing is allowing yourself to do is enjoy the "cheats" and realize that they will be a constant part of your life, it's how you move on from them that counts.  One day of indulgence once in a while isn't going to ruin it all! * It's part of enjoying life.* You seem to have a good handle on it!


Yup, it's a lifestyle change, so it has to be enjoyable to work.


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> The hardest thing is allowing yourself to do is enjoy the "cheats" and realize that they will be a constant part of your life, it's how you move on from them that counts.  One day of indulgence once in a while isn't going to ruin it all!  It's part of enjoying life. You seem to have a good handle on it!



Well said, Bakechef!  SB, we are all so proud of you!


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> SB, whether you realize it or not. just the fact that you are willing to put the starting amount out there for the world to see what your weight was at the start shows how committed you are to losing this weight. The average person when asked, will hem and haw about their true weight. Sixty-three pounds? That is more than a commercial size bag of flour for your café. And you have done this in spite of having an unexpected interruption in your quest. Keep it up. What has your doctor said about your weight loss? Have you gone down a size?



Thank you Addie!  Have not looked at before compared to a 50# bag of flour, seems to put it into perspective.  The Dr. is pleased about my weight loss & encourages me to stay on track. As far as going down a size, yes, for pants I was at 26-28 & am down to a 14-16. Still a ways to go but determined to get there.  My next biggest hurdle is to get under 200#. A few challenges lye ahead with a large, weekend family reunion coming up in a couple of weeks then vacation the first part of August.  All in good time. Thanks again for your positive encouragement!


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> 63 lbs is the average weight of a nine year old child. I'm impressed SB.



Wow, a person, who would have thought....Thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## simonbaker

bakechef said:


> The hardest thing is allowing yourself to do is enjoy the "cheats" and realize that they will be a constant part of your life, it's how you move on from them that counts.  One day of indulgence once in a while isn't going to ruin it all!  It's part of enjoying life. You seem to have a good handle on it!



You are so right. I do not think that I would be able to entirely give up candy & bakery items, they are my weakness. It's just the simple fact to learn that all food is good, the key is moderation.   I appreciate your encouraging advice!!


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> You are so right. I do not think that I would be able to entirely give up candy & bakery items, they are my weakness. It's just the simple fact to learn that all food is good, the key is moderation.   I appreciate your encouraging advice!!


Don't give up the candy and bakery items. Just start only eating the highest quality, tastiest candy and bakery items. Cultivate a taste for the "good stuff". Then the cheaper stuff will be less tempting and that's the stuff that is far more easily found.


----------



## bakechef

simonbaker said:


> You are so right. I do not think that I would be able to entirely give up candy & bakery items, they are my weakness. It's just the simple fact to learn that all food is good, the key is moderation.   I appreciate your encouraging advice!!



Baked goods are my weakness too!  I've made about 8 vanilla cake recipes in the last couple of months to develop a perfect one for our wedding cake!  I really love cake and I'm glad that I haven't gained any weight!


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> Don't give up the candy and bakery items. Just start only eating the highest quality, tastiest candy and bakery items. Cultivate a taste for the "good stuff". Then the cheaper stuff will be less tempting and that's the stuff that is far more easily found.



I like how you think!!


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> I like how you think!!


I learned that quite by accident. I lived in Denmark before I came to Canada. Denmark has a lot of bakeries and they all make fabulous pastries. People just couldn't understand my "self control". No, I don't want your crappy cake mix cake with sickly sweet icing. I'm used to much better. Ma

"Unfortunately", Montreal now produces a lot of really good pastries. Makes it much harder to say no.


----------



## taxlady

Maybe we should all be smoking pot. 

Study: Why Pot Smokers Are Skinnier - Lindsay Abrams - The Atlantic


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Maybe we should all be smoking pot.
> 
> Study: Why Pot Smokers Are Skinnier - Lindsay Abrams - The Atlantic



Nope, just gives me the munchies...BTDT.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nope, just gives me the munchies...BTDT.


Did you read that study? They wrote that pot smokers take in more calories, but are still thinner and have less diabetes. It's part of why this is so intriguing to scientists.


----------



## LPBeier

SB, I have said it before and I will keep saying it because it is so true for me and I know others here too.  You are an inspiration.

People don't just inspire others through their success.  In fact, for me that is almost the opposite of the truth.  I admire those who succeed through their challenges and mistakes.  You are doing so well but are also not afraid to admit those hurdles.  As others have said, you have to let yourself "cheat", but then move on.  

You are ALL inspirations to me.  I have been reading more than writing here the last while and you are all helping me get ready to pick myself and try this all again.  Thank you!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> You are so right. I do not think that I would be able to entirely give up candy & bakery items, they are my weakness. It's just the simple fact to learn that all food is good, the key is moderation. I appreciate your encouraging advice!!


 
Once I became diabetic, I was horrified. What? No sugar? Give up BBQ sauce? Give up all those little things that came with sugar? After a year or two, I got so used to going without all those sugary enhanced foods, that when I did indulge in a favorite like a Mounds Bar or Peppermint Patty, it was so sweet more often than not, I had to spit out that first bite. Now other than sugar in my coffee, I simply cannot tolerate anything sweet. If I have a doughnut, it is a plain cake doughnut and even then only eat half. Last week I made an apple pie for Spike. I took such a thin sliver for a slice, it weighed less than an ounce. Maybe three apple slices? I only ate one slice of apple. 

The longer you go between sweets, the more you are going to find them less desirable. You will develop a sensitivity to the sweetness of the sugar. Hang in there. You are going to make it.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> The longer you go between sweets, the more you are going to find them less desirable. You will develop a sensitivity to the sweetness of the sugar. Hang in there. You are going to make it.



I totally agree, Addie.  When I was told last fall I had a candida allergy and one of the biggest things I had to delete from my diet (for life) was sugar, I was horrified.  I stayed off everything, including all fruit and other natural sugars for 4 months.  Now, a piece of chocolate, any cake, even my beloved pure maple syrup are so sweet I have no interest.  Happily I can have my fruit back, as long as it is not processed with sugar (jam, etc.).  

I guess the only thing that frustrates me is even though I have cut all this out I still am not losing weight.  But I know I have to get more active in a way that doesn't affect my chronic pain issues.  Baby steps!


----------



## chopper

I'm so glad that you are getting encouragement and inspiration to get back on track LP. It really is a matter of taking baby steps, but it is worth it.  I did some measurements of my body this morning, and it is amazing the inches that are gone!  I really hope you can find a way to exercise that works without causing too much pain.  Hang in there.  I'm here for you.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, chopper.

The other day I was getting my new cookware and we saw the Nutri-bullet. I have seen it on TV and was skeptical, but did some research and decided it was better than the Ninja or Vitamix.

We decided to purchase it.  That was on Saturday and from Sunday on we have been having one of their "Nutriblast" smoothies every morning for breakfast.  It contains half leafy greens, half fresh fruit and 1/8 to 1/4 cup "boosters" which can be nuts, seeds, etc.).  It has a booklet with recipes and the values of each ingredient.  They have a whole (almost) raw menu plan with recipes, but we are right now just sticking to breakfast.

We both mentioned today that we can almost feel the toxins leaving our bodies and are more energetic.  I am breathing better with my asthma and my pain levels are much lower.  This is the only change we have made!  

I think if I keep at this, I will be able to exercise soon.!  As you say, baby steps.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, chopper.
> 
> The other day I was getting my new cookware and we saw the Nutri-bullet. I have seen it on TV and was skeptical, but did some research and decided it was better than the Ninja or Vitamix.
> 
> We decided to purchase it.  That was on Saturday and from Sunday on we have been having one of their "Nutriblast" smoothies every morning for breakfast.  It contains half leafy greens, half fresh fruit and 1/8 to 1/4 cup "boosters" which can be nuts, seeds, etc.).  It has a booklet with recipes and the values of each ingredient.  They have a whole (almost) raw menu plan with recipes, but we are right now just sticking to breakfast.
> 
> We both mentioned today that we can almost feel the toxins leaving our bodies and are more energetic.  I am breathing better with my asthma and my pain levels are much lower.  This is the only change we have made!
> 
> I think if I keep at this, I will be able to exercise soon.!  As you say, baby steps.


 w00t!


----------



## CWS4322

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, chopper.
> 
> The other day I was getting my new cookware and we saw the Nutri-bullet. I have seen it on TV and was skeptical, but did some research and decided it was better than the Ninja or Vitamix.
> 
> We decided to purchase it.  That was on Saturday and from Sunday on we have been having one of their "Nutriblast" smoothies every morning for breakfast.  It contains half leafy greens, half fresh fruit and 1/8 to 1/4 cup "boosters" which can be nuts, seeds, etc.).  It has a booklet with recipes and the values of each ingredient.  They have a whole (almost) raw menu plan with recipes, but we are right now just sticking to breakfast.
> 
> We both mentioned today that we can almost feel the toxins leaving our bodies and are more energetic.  I am breathing better with my asthma and my pain levels are much lower.  This is the only change we have made!
> 
> I think if I keep at this, I will be able to exercise soon.!  As you say, baby steps.


I've been wondering about that...keep us posted! And, glad you're back on track...baby steps lead to big steps!


----------



## taxlady

Laurie, I just had a look at that link for the Nutri-Bullet. Am I wrong that it is basically a Magic-Bullet with a new kind of blade, an "extractor blade"?

How are you liking the results of using the extractor blade? How does it compare with say, a blender?

I noticed that they sell an "upgrade kit" with the extractor blade.


----------



## CrystalWriter

I've started cutting down on my sugar intake, in a bid to lose weight. I started using stevia in my tea & coffee. Which as a result as seen me start to lose interest in sugery drinks. Next change is to cut out high sugary treats. Luckily I attempt to cook healthy low-fat when I can.


----------



## CarolPa

This thread has gone on for a long time.  Some of the names have changed, but the story is the same.  Congrats to all of your for doing so well with your weight loss.  It always helps to have a group of friends to give encouragement.  I am learning a lot from the pointers and advice posted here.

Keep going!!!


----------



## simonbaker

I am not starting my day out to well with 2 fresh wal mart donuts for breakfast. Happy Sunday!


----------



## CWS4322

CrystalWriter said:


> I've started cutting down on my sugar intake, in a bid to lose weight. I started using stevia in my tea & coffee. Which as a result as seen me start to lose interest in sugery drinks. Next change is to cut out high sugary treats. Luckily I attempt to cook healthy low-fat when I can.


I cut out white sugar about a year ago. I too experienced the same thing--I no longer crave sugary beverages. I use maple syrup, rice syrup, agava syrup, or honey for sugar in recipes. Although I love to bake, I only eat a small sample of what I make and give the rest away. When I do have a sugary treat, I get the worst headache and diarrhea (TMI). My body is no longer used to sugar and it tells me that. The same is true for bread (I also cut way back on my bread and pasta consumption). I get terrible gas when I eat bread or white pasta. I now eat whole grains, no white flour or pasta. I think I cook healthy--no processed foods, no canned foods, no additives such as processed cheese, ketchup, etc. I feel a lot better and a lot of my friends have asked me my secret. I wear the same size I wore when I graduated from high school (and not just earrings, PF!). I feel great.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I cut out white sugar about a year ago. I too experienced the same thing--I no longer crave sugary beverages. I use maple syrup, rice syrup, agava syrup, or honey for sugar in recipes. Although I love to bake, I only eat a small sample of what I make and give the rest away. When I do have a sugary treat, I get the worst headache and diarrhea (TMI). My body is no longer used to sugar and it tells me that. The same is true for bread (I also cut way back on my bread and pasta consumption). I get terrible gas when I eat bread or white pasta. I now eat whole grains, no white flour or pasta. I think I cook healthy--no processed foods, no canned foods, no additives such as processed cheese, ketchup, etc. I feel a lot better and a lot of my friends have asked me my secret. I wear the same size I wore when I graduated from high school (and not just earrings, PF!). I feel great.




But I love those earrings...


----------



## CrystalWriter

Well my doctor thinks I have celiac's disease, so it maybe that I do need to cut a hell of a lot more out, and introduce different foods, that I don't really eat. 

But one thing at a time. Thankfully because of the heat, I don't want any hot drinks, and I've stopped buying can packs, and have replaced with flavoured water. Who knows maybe by the end of this British Heatwave, I'll have stopped sugar all together. 



CWS4322 said:


> I cut out white sugar about a year ago. I too experienced the same thing--I no longer crave sugary beverages. I use maple syrup, rice syrup, agava syrup, or honey for sugar in recipes. Although I love to bake, I only eat a small sample of what I make and give the rest away. When I do have a sugary treat, I get the worst headache and diarrhea (TMI). My body is no longer used to sugar and it tells me that. The same is true for bread (I also cut way back on my bread and pasta consumption). I get terrible gas when I eat bread or white pasta. I now eat whole grains, no white flour or pasta. I think I cook healthy--no processed foods, no canned foods, no additives such as processed cheese, ketchup, etc. I feel a lot better and a lot of my friends have asked me my secret. I wear the same size I wore when I graduated from high school (and not just earrings, PF!). I feel great.


----------



## taxlady

CrystalWriter said:


> Well my doctor thinks I have celiac's disease, so it maybe that I do need to cut a hell of a lot more out, and introduce different foods, that I don't really eat.
> 
> But one thing at a time. Thankfully because of the heat, I don't want any hot drinks, and I've stopped buying can packs, and have replaced with flavoured water. Who knows maybe by the end of this British Heatwave, I'll have stopped sugar all together.


Don't start cutting out too much until the doctor has verified whether or not you have celiac. I seem to remember reading that if you start cutting out gluten and stuff, it can confuse the diagnostic tests.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I am not starting my day out to well with 2 fresh wal mart donuts for breakfast. Happy Sunday!


 
Oh Dear! I am assuming you are going to be back on track in the next 24 hours.


----------



## Addie

Many, many moons ago some folks hunting in the jungles on the other side of the world came across a unknown tribe of head hunters. The folks offered them sugar. The head hunters thought, after tasting it, that they were being poisoned. The folks almost lost their heads until one of them started to eat the sugar. The head hunters let them keep their heads, but still refused to eat the sugar. Maybe they instinctively knew something.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sunday is always good for your mood food day...donuts are an excellent GFYMFD.  You have to or you find an excuse to do it more often.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sunday is always good for your mood food day...donuts are an excellent GFYMFD.  You have to or you find an excuse to do it more often.


"GFYMFD"? Google didn't tell me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That's because I just made it up..._good for your mood food day._


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sunday is always good for your mood food day...donuts are an excellent GFYMFD.  You have to or you find an excuse to do it more often.



+++1


----------



## CrystalWriter

I'm awaiting a date to have a gut biopsy 

So the only thing I'm cutting out atm is sugar, though I'm slowly adding the items I can eat, if I have to switch to gluten-free. Otherwise I can see me eating only a handful of things. 

So bread & pasta is still on the table for the time being, I'm just thinking ahead, about the food items I don't really eat on a day to day basis, just bring them into my diet, just so that I get used to them, 




taxlady said:


> Don't start cutting out too much until the doctor has verified whether or not you have celiac. I seem to remember reading that if you start cutting out gluten and stuff, it can confuse the diagnostic tests.


----------



## Dawgluver

CrystalWriter said:


> I'm awaiting a date to have a gut biopsy
> 
> So the only thing I'm cutting out atm is sugar, though I'm slowly adding the items I can eat, if I have to switch to gluten-free. Otherwise I can see me eating only a handful of things.
> 
> So bread & pasta is still on the table for the time being, I'm just thinking ahead, about the food items I don't really eat on a day to day basis, just bring them into my diet, just so that I get used to them,



Oh dear, hope everything goes well, CW!


----------



## simonbaker

Tomorrow is a new day, a fresh start Monday morning to get back on  track!


----------



## CrystalWriter

Dawgluver said:


> Oh dear, hope everything goes well, CW!



It should a gut biopsy is the only way to correctly diagnose celiac's, unless a doctor is confident enough with the blood test results.


----------



## Dawgluver

CrystalWriter said:


> It should a gut biopsy is the only way to correctly diagnose celiac's, unless a doctor is confident enough with the blood test results.



Gut, meaning stomach, or intestine?  Have you been able to pin them down to a date for your appointment?  

Sounds scary!  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## CarolPa

I think a gluten intolerance would be tough to deal with, especially if your diet normally contains wheat products, and whose doesn't to some point?  I checked online for the symptoms and as soon as I saw "weight loss" I knew I didn't have it.  LOL  It's that way with a lot of diseases. 

Crystal Writer, I am in no way trying to humorize your problem.  It can be serious.  Maybe they will find out that it's not celiac, but something else.  Good luck to you.


----------



## CrystalWriter

Dawgluver said:


> Gut, meaning stomach, or intestine?  Have you been able to pin them down to a date for your appointment?
> 
> Sounds scary!  {{{hugs}}}



Pass I didn't ask, as I didn't wanna know, been told to expect the letter within 2wks.


----------



## CrystalWriter

Actually gluten intolerance and Coeliac's is two different things, or so I'm told. An intolerance is an allergy, and coeliac is an auto-immune disease. You'd be surprized how many people get that wrong.

I don't have weight loss so, but I know you weren't trying to humerize it.  Sadly the doc's have counted most other things out. So they are trying this. 



CarolPa said:


> I think a gluten intolerance would be tough to deal with, especially if your diet normally contains wheat products, and whose doesn't to some point?  I checked online for the symptoms and as soon as I saw "weight loss" I knew I didn't have it.  LOL  It's that way with a lot of diseases.
> 
> Crystal Writer, I am in no way trying to humorize your problem.  It can be serious.  Maybe they will find out that it's not celiac, but something else.  Good luck to you.


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> I think a gluten intolerance would be tough to deal with, especially if your diet normally contains wheat products, and whose doesn't to some point?  I checked online for the symptoms and as soon as I saw "weight loss" I knew I didn't have it.  LOL  It's that way with a lot of diseases.



I've had Crohn's disease for over 20 years and didn't lose weight till relatively recently. Not everyone has all the same symptoms of a disease. I think a doctor is really the only one who can diagnose problems like these, since there are many things that can cause similar symptoms.


----------



## GotGarlic

CrystalWriter said:


> Actually gluten intolerance and Coeliac's is two different things, or so I'm told. An intolerance is an allergy, and coeliac is an auto-immune disease. You'd be surprized how many people get that wrong.



This is true. I've been tested for celiac as well.


----------



## chopper

Good morning.  I hope everyone is starting out Monday morning with a healthy breakfast.  I weighed in this morning and I have lost three more pounds this week.  I am at a total loss of 31 pounds, and still going strong.  My DIL also lost three pounds this week, and she was on vacation.  I think this morning I will have some eggs and veggies with a carb balance tortilla.  I still have relatives visiting, and I am still staying on track.  We made some really good mint-tactic bars and I did have a small piece, but didn't go overboard.


----------



## CWS4322

Good for you, Chopper! I had a doctor's appt. today...at the end, she asked me if I was aware of how much weight I'd lost since last year...I told her I knew I'd shrunk two sizes...but I don't weigh myself (I stand on the scale backwards when weighed at the doctor's). So we had a rather long discussion about how I switched how I eat. She said she goes on a diet every 3-4 months, but always gains the weight back...I see her again in two weeks. She's promised to report back on her progress eating the way I eat!


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Good for you, Chopper! I had a doctor's appt. today...at the end, she asked me if I was aware of how much weight I'd lost since last year...I told her I knew I'd shrunk two sizes...but I don't weigh myself (I stand on the scale backwards when weighed at the doctor's). So we had a rather long discussion about how I switched how I eat. She said she goes on a diet every 3-4 months, but always gains the weight back...I see her again in two weeks. She's promised to report back on her progress eating the way I eat!


Sounds like you have a very sensible doctor. Hang on to her.


----------



## socalchica

Hi, new here! Just joined today! 

I've been trying to incorporate more fruits and smoothies into my diet, but is that healthy? I've been told that fruit has a lot of sugar and isn't always best for weight loss.


----------



## GotGarlic

socalchica said:


> Hi, new here! Just joined today!
> 
> I've been trying to incorporate more fruits and smoothies into my diet, but is that healthy? I've been told that fruit has a lot of sugar and isn't always best for weight loss.



Hi and welcome to DC  Fruit has sugar but is mostly water so it's low-calorie. The fiber fills you up before you overdo the sugar. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Addie

It is a different kind of sugar. And like most fruit you are taking in much needed vitamins and nutrients. Just remember you also need protein in your diet. 

Folks think and believe so many myths about certain foods. Not all carbs are bad. A baked potato is another veggie loaded with much needed vitamins and nutrients. The carb content is much lower than the need for all the good things. Most folks think watermelon is just water and sugar. Wrong! Again loaded with so many other good things. If you are looking to change your diet, you need to start educating yourself. The internet is a great place to start. Along with DC.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> Sounds like you have a very sensible doctor. Hang on to her.


I love her--she's great! If she weren't my doctor, I'd be cultivating her as a friend.


----------



## taxlady

socalchica said:


> Hi, new here! Just joined today!
> 
> I've been trying to incorporate more fruits and smoothies into my diet, but is that healthy? I've been told that fruit has a lot of sugar and isn't always best for weight loss.


The problem isn't with smoothies, where you are getting whole fruit. It's with fruit juice, where the fibre has been removed. You don't get the beneficial fibre and you can drink a whole lot more of that sugar when it's just juice.


----------



## chopper

Congrats CWS.  Two sizes!  How wonderful!  My doctor will be pleasantly suprized when I go in next week too I think.  She told me in February that losing ten percent of my body weight would be a good place to start.  While I am now past that so she should see that as good progress.  I really like my doc too, and she is realistic.  I love that you are an inspiration for your doctor.  They are real people too.


----------



## chopper

Welcome socalchica.  We are glad that you have joined us!  Fruit is a good thing!  I agree with taxlady on fruit.  The whole fruit is great!  I don't eat a lot of fruit, but when I do I eat it i have the whole fruit rather than the juice.  I also agree with Addie on the eating of protein along with the fruit.  If I eat any kind of carb at all including fruit, I eat protein along with it.  I think I will have melon this morning with breakfast, but a small portion with eggs too.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> It is a different kind of sugar. And like most fruit you are taking in much needed vitamins and nutrients. Just remember you also need protein in your diet.
> 
> Folks think and believe so many myths about certain foods. Not all carbs are bad. A baked potato is another veggie loaded with much needed vitamins and nutrients. The carb content is much lower than the need for all the good things. Most folks think watermelon is just water and sugar. Wrong! Again loaded with so many other good things. If you are looking to change your diet, you need to start educating yourself. The internet is a great place to start. Along with DC.



Addie, I cannot eat a baked potato.  It spikes my blood sugar, and I love baked potatoes!  If I have them at dinner, I can eat maybe 1 or 2 bites of it along with the rest of my meal without having a BS spike.  

For some reason I never found out, my grandfather did not allow bread and potatoes to be served at the same meal.  It had to be one or the other.  It wasn't because of his knowledge of nutrition because this was back in the early 1900's when no one really knew much about nutrition.  And it couldn't have been because of the cost, because bread and potatoes were both very cheap back then.  My mother never knew the reason, but he continued that until he died.


----------



## socalchica

Great! Thank you for all of the advice!


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> For some reason I never found out, my grandfather did not allow bread and potatoes to be served at the same meal.  It had to be one or the other.  It wasn't because of his knowledge of nutrition because this was back in the early 1900's when no one really knew much about nutrition.  And it couldn't have been because of the cost, because bread and potatoes were both very cheap back then.  My mother never knew the reason, but he continued that until he died.



I wonder if he was familiar with Edgar Cayce. He supposedly had visions and gave readings on various topics, mostly medical, but he did discuss nutrition and he advocated not eating more than one starch at a meal. He died in 1945.
http://www.edgarcayce.org/


----------



## Aunt Bea

CarolPa said:


> Addie, I cannot eat a baked potato.  It spikes my blood sugar, and I love baked potatoes!  If I have them at dinner, I can eat maybe 1 or 2 bites of it along with the rest of my meal without having a BS spike.
> 
> For some reason I never found out, my grandfather did not allow bread and potatoes to be served at the same meal.  It had to be one or the other.  It wasn't because of his knowledge of nutrition because this was back in the early 1900's when no one really knew much about nutrition.  And it couldn't have been because of the cost, because bread and potatoes were both very cheap back then.  My mother never knew the reason, but he continued that until he died.



Try eating the baked potato with fat, butter or sour cream or try a few french fries.  The fat slows the absorption of the carbs into your system and also tastes good.  This works for me with potatoes but not with bread or baked goods.  With them nothing helps anymore.  My Mother believed in the one starch or sweet rule and she also would only eat those types of things at breakfast and lunch as part of a meal.  Never after lunch.  You really need to experiment and find out what works for your body.

I wish I came with an owners manual!


----------



## simonbaker

I had a great work out this afternoon. Slow day at work so I went right into the gym after work & got 35 mn on the elliptical & 30 mn on the stationary bike, by the time I got home it was time to go back to the pool to aqua chi class.

This weekend is our live in for the weekend, family re union. 40 people with alot of good food & drinks. Always a challenge to stay on track.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I had a great work out this afternoon. Slow day at work so I went right into the gym after work & got 35 mn on the elliptical & 30 mn on the stationary bike, by the time I got home it was time to go back to the pool to aqua chi class.
> 
> This weekend is our live in for the weekend, family re union. 40 people with alot of good food & drinks. Always a challenge to stay on track.


 
You certainly seem to be in the path of being tested. Folks hate to see other succeed where they have failed. So if someone tries to tell you, "Oh go ahead. One little mouthful isn't going to make any difference," the perfect line for you right now is, "I haven't fully recovered from my surgery and the doctor told me not to eat it. If I do eat it, it could send me right back into surgery." 

One spoon of this, one spoon of that. You don't have to have a big helping of everything. Take one of the smaller plates. Make a sampler plate of foods you like. Eat slowly. The slower you eat, the less you will eat. And talk to someone while you are eating. It will cause you to eat slower, thus getting filled up with less food. I know sweets are your nemesis, so allow yourself one small helping of a sweet at the end of a meal. And if you show no weight gain in the next day of two, you can feel really proud. You are a success. But if you do, then so be it. Think of the positive side. You spent the weekend with family. And there is nothing more important than family.


----------



## Litehouse9

I've been in denial and putting off doing anything about my weight, but it keeps creeping up each year.  I would love to get some ideas for weight loss...  I need help!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Litehouse9 said:


> I've been in denial and putting off doing anything about my weight, but it keeps creeping up each year.  I would love to get some ideas for weight loss...  I need help!



This is an excellent thread to read from the beginning.  Lots of good ideas and encouragement.


----------



## CarolPa

GotGarlic said:


> I wonder if he was familiar with Edgar Cayce. He supposedly had visions and gave readings on various topics, mostly medical, but he did discuss nutrition and he advocated not eating more than one starch at a meal. He died in 1945.
> Edgar Cayce' s Association for Research and Enlightenment (A.R.E.) - Edgar Cayce readings: Spiritual Growth, Health, Ancient Mysteries




*Got Garlic* Although that sounds like a good explanation, I doubt that was the case. (no pun intended!)  My grandfather was born in England in the 1800's.  He came to America with his very poor family when he was 5 years old.  He never went to even one day of school and worked as soon as he was able.  He could not read or write, not even his name.  It might have been a custom in his family, maybe from the part of England where they were from.  Even when he was raising his family, they had 11 children and were very poor.  You would think they would eat whatever was in abundance and would fill everyone up.  

This thing with Edgar Cayce is the first time I have heard any reference to this.  I will read up on it.  Thanks!

*Aunt Bea*, I will check my BS the next time I eat a baked potato with lots of butter and sour cream.  I have heard that fat is a key in helping keep blood sugar low.  It would be wonderful if I could enjoy baked potatoes again, even half a potato!


----------



## simonbaker

I had to talk myself into going into the gym today. I just did a few weight machines & 35 mn on the elliptical.   Aqua chi in the pool for 45 mn after that. The weekend starts tomorrow night with the big family, weekend, reunion.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good on you SB


----------



## Kylie1969

I have been getting on the exercise bike every day for the last 3 weeks...I love it, feels good!

I dont really want to lose much weight, more about the cardio side of things, good for the heart etc


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> Good morning.  I hope everyone is starting out Monday morning with a healthy breakfast.  I weighed in this morning and I have lost three more pounds this week.  I am at a total loss of 31 pounds, and still going strong.  My DIL also lost three pounds this week, and she was on vacation.  I think this morning I will have some eggs and veggies with a carb balance tortilla.  I still have relatives visiting, and I am still staying on track.  We made some really good mint-tactic bars and I did have a small piece, but didn't go overboard.



Well done Chops and to your DIL


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I had to talk myself into going into the gym today. I just did a few weight machines & 35 mn on the elliptical. Aqua chi in the pool for 45 mn after that. The weekend starts tomorrow night with the big family, weekend, reunion.


 
Come Monday, you will feel more like being there. Your mind right now is elsewhere.


----------



## CarolPa

Kylie1969 said:


> I have been getting on the exercise bike every day for the last 3 weeks...I love it, feels good!
> 
> I dont really want to lose much weight, more about the cardio side of things, good for the heart etc




Good for you Kylie!  Many people don't realize that some daily exercise is essential for everyone, not just those looking to lose weight!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you Carol 

I too believe that even just 30 minutes of exercise a day is vital for a healthy body, mind and soul 

We also go for a walk for about 30 minutes after dinner most nights


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Thank you Carol
> 
> I too believe that even just 30 minutes of exercise a day is vital for a healthy body, mind and soul
> 
> We also go for a walk for about 30 minutes after dinner most nights


 
I had a quintuplet bypass surgery on my heart. Two of the bypasses failed shortly after the surgery. I miss taking long walks. I miss not be able to be as active as I used to be. I would love to take up bike riding again. But all that is to be no more. Not if I want to stay alive long enough to see my daughter beat her present health problem.


----------



## Kylie1969

Awww Ads, it is a shame you cant do any of that anymore, but like you say, it is not good for you to do it in your situation

How is your daughter going?


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Awww Ads, it is a shame you cant do any of that anymore, but like you say, it is not good for you to do it in your situation
> 
> How is your daughter going?


 
She went to see her oncologist this past week. The tumor has gone down more and the swelling of her brain has finally subsided completely. Her last chemo will be in October. If there is any of the tumor left they will go in and remove it. But they have high hopes that the tumor will be gone by then. This is the best news I have had for a year.


----------



## Kylie1969

Ads, I really am ever so happy for you 

That really is fabulous news, it sounds like it is certainly going and hopefully it will all be gone by the time she has her last chemo session...great news!


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Ads, I really am ever so happy for you
> 
> That really is fabulous news, it sounds like it is certainly going and hopefully it will all be gone by the time she has her last chemo session...great news!


 
Thank you. It looks like all those angels have been really watching over her. I am so grateful to everyone here in DC. I don't know how I would have handled all of this without a place like DC to come to. It has been a lifeline for me. It is a place I can come to so that I don't think of her plight for 24 hours.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> She went to see her oncologist this past week. The tumor has gone down more and the swelling of her brain has finally subsided completely. Her last chemo will be in October. If there is any of the tumor left they will go in and remove it. But they have high hopes that the tumor will be gone by then. This is the best news I have had for a year.



Excellent news, Addie!  Wow, who would have thought?


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> She went to see her oncologist this past week. The tumor has gone down more and the swelling of her brain has finally subsided completely. Her last chemo will be in October. If there is any of the tumor left they will go in and remove it. But they have high hopes that the tumor will be gone by then. This is the best news I have had for a year.


w00t!


----------



## Addie

Thank you everyone. When my SIL told me, I started to shake and cry. It has been a long haul. We are almost at the end of the road.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is just so good...you and your family must be so relieved...I am so pleased you all got through it


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> She went to see her oncologist this past week. The tumor has gone down more and the swelling of her brain has finally subsided completely. Her last chemo will be in October. If there is any of the tumor left they will go in and remove it. But they have high hopes that the tumor will be gone by then. This is the best news I have had for a year.


The power of prayer! So happy to hear that Addie! I'll tell Harriet and Myrtle in the morning. They've been asking how your daughter was doing. Really--they talk to me.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Thank you everyone. When my SIL told me, I started to shake and cry. It has been a long haul. We are almost at the end of the road.


I am so happy to hear the wonderful news Addie!  I will continue to keep you & your daughter in my prayers. Prayers of healing, strength & thankfulness. Take care!


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> I had a quintuplet bypass surgery on my heart. Two of the bypasses failed shortly after the surgery. I miss taking long walks. I miss not be able to be as active as I used to be. I would love to take up bike riding again. But all that is to be no more. Not if I want to stay alive long enough to see my daughter beat her present health problem.




*Addie*, I am so glad you received good news about your daughter!  That's wonderful!  

My bypass surgery was quadruple with one failing afterward.  I still do my exercising, but at my pace.  People who don't know my story would say I am not exercising, but it is what I can do at the speed at which I can do it.  That's why I prefer to exercise in my own home.  No one judging me.  One time when I was still working I was walking up the stairs and a man said "If you walk up the stairs any slower you will be going backwards."  Within a week I was in the hospital.  Sometimes people just don't realize what they're saying when they don't know the circumstances.


----------



## LPBeier

Addis I am so glad to hear about your daughter.  That is wonderful news. I will keep her, and you in my prayers.

My new asthma medication is bloating me up and giving me no appetite. I am trying to eat healthy with my nutri blasts in the morning and protein with salads for the other two meals. But there is no point in weighing myself because of the bloating.

I am hoping to make it to the YMCA tomorrow to sign up. I am very excited about this step.  I was more comfortable there than the rec centre


----------



## chopper

LPBeier said:


> Addis I am so glad to hear about your daughter.  That is wonderful news. I will keep her, and you in my prayers.
> 
> My new asthma medication is bloating me up and giving me no appetite. I am trying to eat healthy with my nutri blasts in the morning and protein with salads for the other two meals. But there is no point in weighing myself because of the bloating.
> 
> I am hoping to make it to the YMCA tomorrow to sign up. I am very excited about this step.  I was more comfortable there than the rec centre



I'm excited for you too about the YMCA. You need to be where you are comfortable. If you wait awhile to weigh, I am sure you will see a difference even with the asthma meds messing things up.  Good luck!


----------



## simonbaker

Deep water aerobics tonight. I stepped on the scale after class & it said that I gained 9 lbs in 2.5 days~!  I sure hope that is not right!  I ate some different foods & had a few extra drinks over the weekend but didn't think I had done that bad!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Deep water aerobics tonight. I stepped on the scale after class & it said that I gained 9 lbs in 2.5 days~!  I sure hope that is not right!  I ate some different foods & had a few extra drinks over the weekend but didn't think I had done that bad!!



I bet it's mostly water weight from all the wonderful food you had with salt in it.  Flush yourself with plenty of water.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I bet it's mostly water weight from all the wonderful food you had with salt in it.  Flush yourself with plenty of water.


+1
That was my first thought too.


----------



## simonbaker

I sure hope that is the case! I will be drinking a lot of water this week!  We start vacation this Friday through next Friday, I need to get a handle on this now!


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> I sure hope that is the case! I will be drinking a lot of water this week!  We start vacation this Friday through next Friday, I need to get a handle on this now!



I suspect the scale might be off.  You'd have to be eating constantly in order to gain that much in 2 days.  

Try changing up your water with iced tea, any kind.  I like hibiscus, Celestial Seasonings are all good.  Any of it is a mild diuretic.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> The power of prayer! So happy to hear that Addie! I'll tell Harriet and Myrtle in the morning. They've been asking how your daughter was doing. Really--they talk to me.


 
I believe you. You know you don't have to convince me. Have they become little mommas yet? I miss hearing about them and their activities. Please tell them I said "coo, coo." And please thank them for me for their concern and prayers.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Deep water aerobics tonight. I stepped on the scale after class & it said that I gained 9 lbs in 2.5 days~! I sure hope that is not right! I ate some different foods & had a few extra drinks over the weekend but didn't think I had done that bad!!


 
SB, I go to Winthrop and the scales show 140#'s. I get home just an hour later and my scale says 145. I trust Winthrop more than my own. Don't get discouraged. Pick one scale and only take that one as your gospel scale. I would choose your doctor's scale. Just for the heck of it, ask you doctor how often he has his scale calibrated.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> +1
> That was my first thought too.


 
And ditto here.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> *Addie*, I am so glad you received good news about your daughter! That's wonderful!
> 
> My bypass surgery was quadruple with one failing afterward. I still do my exercising, but at my pace. People who don't know my story would say I am not exercising, but it is what I can do at the speed at which I can do it. That's why I prefer to exercise in my own home. No one judging me. One time when I was still working I was walking up the stairs and a man said "If you walk up the stairs any slower you will be going backwards." Within a week I was in the hospital. Sometimes people just don't realize what they're saying when they don't know the circumstances.


 
I had to have surgery on my leg six years ago. Today I am afraid of losing my balance when I have one foot off the floor. The surgery was a success and I still have my leg today. But stairs have become my nemesis. I have to make sure there is a railing so I can pull myself up. Or I can crawl up on all fours. But coming down is another story. I can run down going backwards. If I go down facing forward, it jolts my hip and I almost go down the flight faster then I intended. Weird, I know. But my whole life has been lived as weird.


----------



## CWS4322

I am medication that makes me nauseous. Interesting way to lose weight. I can still eat eggsm grains, greens, oh, and cheese. Other than that, everything else makes me gag. What is most interesting is I do crave carbs (which I rarely eat) when the nausea passes in the late afternoon. Hopefully, the nausea will go away by the end of next week. Not the way one wants to lose weight and I'm not counting this--I'll probably gain the weight (7 lb) back. I want the nausea to go away.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I am medication that makes me nauseous. Interesting way to lose weight. I can still eat eggsm grains, greens, oh, and cheese. Other than that, everything else makes me gag. What is most interesting is I do crave carbs (which I rarely eat) when the nausea passes in the late afternoon. Hopefully, the nausea will go away by the end of next week. Not the way one wants to lose weight and I'm not counting this--I'll probably gain the weight (7 lb) back. I want the nausea to go away.


 
 I know the feeling. I have very severe vertigo. When the medication doesn't work, the only thing to bring it under control, is the dry heaves. I am afraid to eat for a couple of days as that seems to set off another round of the vertigo. Can't win for losing. Pun intended!


----------



## chopper

Went to the doctor today.  She was pleased with my weight loss. My blood pressure has always been good, but now it was 100/60. Doesn't get much better than that.  Not bad for someone who will soon be 53 years old.


----------



## CarolPa

Great BP Chopper!  I have a cardiologist appt on the 14th and need to get mine down a bit before then.  

Addie Please be careful.  With the stairs combined with the vertigo, it can be very dangerous.  

CWS4322 My Metformin causes some nausea, especially since he upped my dose, but it's not enough to cause any weight loss.  Right after my heart surgery I was diagnosed with diabetes so they started me on Metformin.  That and the surgery caused some nausea and I ended up losing 25 lbs.  I had an appetite and could eat most everything, but after a few bites I got nauseated and had to stop.  I was disappointed that it eventually went away....I still have about 50 more pounds to lose.


----------



## chopper

I have about 40 more pounds that I could lose.  I will just keep going the way I am and see if I can do that.  The big thing is to not let it creep back up.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Great BP Chopper! I have a cardiologist appt on the 14th and need to get mine down a bit before then.
> 
> Addie Please be careful. With the stairs combined with the vertigo, it can be very dangerous.
> 
> CWS4322 My Metformin causes some nausea, especially since he upped my dose, but it's not enough to cause any weight loss. Right after my heart surgery I was diagnosed with diabetes so they started me on Metformin. That and the surgery caused some nausea and I ended up losing 25 lbs. I had an appetite and could eat most everything, but after a few bites I got nauseated and had to stop. I was disappointed that it eventually went away....I still have about 50 more pounds to lose.


 
I also became nauseous on Metformin after taking it for several months. My doctor is still trying to get me to agree to go back on it. Nope. Not for me. At the beginning it just about saved my life. I was waking up in the middle of the night with sugar spikes as high as 360. The Metformin brought it under control immediately. I am so glad to hear I am not the only one who get nauseous from Metformin. At first the doctor thought I wasn't telling him everything. Then I delayed taking my morning dose until I took it in front of him and within ten minutes was heaving very hard. A strain on my heart. That was more than a year ago. Vomiting is the hard way to lose weight.


----------



## CWS4322

CarolPa said:


> Great BP Chopper!  I have a cardiologist appt on the 14th and need to get mine down a bit before then.
> 
> Addie Please be careful.  With the stairs combined with the vertigo, it can be very dangerous.
> 
> CWS4322 My Metformin causes some nausea, especially since he upped my dose, but it's not enough to cause any weight loss.  Right after my heart surgery I was diagnosed with diabetes so they started me on Metformin.  That and the surgery caused some nausea and I ended up losing 25 lbs.  I had an appetite and could eat most everything, but after a few bites I got nauseated and had to stop.  I was disappointed that it eventually went away....I still have about 50 more pounds to lose.



I am very sensitive to medication. This is an anti-anxiety medication (2nd one we've tried--first one made me so nauseated there were days all I could do was lie on the couch and remain very, very still with my eyes closed). This one isn't quite as bad, but I really don't have much of an appetite and some foods taste funny. I have a very "trigger happy" gag reflex, so if nauseated, I can't swallow.


----------



## simonbaker

I got back on the scale this afternoon after deep water aerobics, it's down 5 lbs from Monday but it's still 4 lbs heavier than before the weekend, I will need to pay serious attention to my eating habits when vacation starts Friday night.  

Thanks to all for the positive encouragement!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I got back on the scale this afternoon after deep water aerobics, it's down 5 lbs from Monday but it's still 4 lbs heavier than before the weekend, I will need to pay serious attention to my eating habits when vacation starts Friday night.
> 
> Thanks to all for the positive encouragement!


 
The vacation is from work, not the diet. (Unfortunately!) You had your free days when you had the family reunion.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> The vacation is from work, not the diet. (Unfortunately!) You had your free days when you had the family reunion.


 You are absolutely right! Now I just have to keep reminding myself of that all week long. I'm looking forward to vacation but a little apprehensive at the same time.  Our hotel will have wii fii so it will help keep me on track recording what I eat.
Thank you so very much for the support!


----------



## Kylie1969

Have a great time away SB


----------



## CWS4322

Okay, a year ago I did want to lose weight. I lost the weight, was happy to "fit" into size 10 again. I'm 5'6". I like being this size--this is the size I was from the time I graduated high school four-five years ago. I'm not liking that my size 10 jeans are hanging off me (I can pull them down without having to unbutton/unzip them). I don't have any more clothes that fit me! I can't afford new clothes. Hopefully, once I get this drug switched so I can take it at night, the nausea will pass and I'll be able to eat every day. There have been days when all I can stomach is a piece of cheese or a kiwi. Other days, I'm fine, but the number of those days/week is fewer than the days I don't eat all or only eat enough to sustain a chicken (or maybe not even).  Done ranting. I know many are struggling to lose weight. It took me 6 months to shrink 2 sizes (I think?). What happened was I changed how I eat. My friends took me out for breakfast this morning. I had a poached egg, a pile of fresh fruit, cottage cheese, and my splurge was three fried sausages. I wasn't even tempted by the pancakes, waffles, fried potatoes, etc. A year ago, I would have never have ordered the breakfast I ordered. I guess I have succeeded in acquiring new eating habits.


----------



## Addie

I know the feeling CWS. I don't know what the name of what my problem is, but I do know it is not anorexia. I went shopping this morning and bought a lot of the foods I enjoy. I will even make the effort to cook them, and then eat only one or two mouthfuls. Then I start to gag or heave. I can't get the food to go down my throat. Knowing I am going to be able to eat just a few mouthfuls, I bought somewhat healthy snack foods, like one of each fruit. Here's hoping I can finish a whole pear or peach in one sitting. 

In the meantime like you, I can't afford a whole new wardrobe. I bought a pair of shorts that could now fit a grown man. They just fall down around my ankles. Tops are sliding off my shoulders. Dresses just hang straight down on me. 

I bought some green grapes. I have been known to sit and eat the whole bag in one sitting. So I grabbed about five or six of them when I was putting them away. I ate two and the rest went back into the bag. Animal Crackers. Who doesn't love them? Ate three of them, closed the package and put it away. My dislike of bread started this all. Two pieces of artisan bread with a pile of cold cuts and cheese along with a slice of tomato and a mayo spread . Even now it sound so good. But I know if I took two bites, I would start gagging and heaving. 

I am not trying to lose the weight. I don't want to end up looking like a matchstick. I don't know what the problem is, but I wish it would go away.


----------



## CWS4322

simonbaker said:


> I got back on the scale this afternoon after deep water aerobics, it's down 5 lbs from Monday but it's still 4 lbs heavier than before the weekend, I will need to pay serious attention to my eating habits when vacation starts Friday night.
> 
> Thanks to all for the positive encouragement!


I don't own a scale. I have no idea how much I weigh. I gauge my weight by how my clothes fit. I find the worrying about whether I've lost or gained weight too stressful. For me, shrinking a size works. A size roughly = 20 lb for me.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> I know the feeling CWS. I don't know what the name of what my problem is, but I do know it is not anorexia. I went shopping this morning and bought a lot of the foods I enjoy. I will even make the effort to cook them, and then eat only one or two mouthfuls. Then I start to gag or heave. I can't get the food to go down my throat. Knowing I am going to be able to eat just a few mouthfuls, I bought somewhat healthy snack foods, like one of each fruit. Here's hoping I can finish a whole pear or peach in one sitting.
> 
> In the meantime like you, I can't afford a whole new wardrobe. I bought a pair of shorts that could now fit a grown man. They just fall down around my ankles. Tops are sliding off my shoulders. Dresses just hang straight down on me.
> 
> I bought some green grapes. I have been known to sit and eat the whole bag in one sitting. So I grabbed about five or six of them when I was putting them away. I ate two and the rest went back into the bag. Animal Crackers. Who doesn't love them? Ate three of them, closed the package and put it away. My dislike of bread started this all. Two pieces of artisan bread with a pile of cold cuts and cheese along with a slice of tomato and a mayo spread . Even now it sound so good. But I know if I took two bites, I would start gagging and heaving.
> 
> I am not trying to lose the weight. I don't want to end up looking like a matchstick. I don't know what the problem is, but I wish it would go away.


I hear you, Addie. I have fed the chickens a lot of fruit and veggies since mid-June. I've invited a friend to drop by this evening to eat some of the food left from when my house guests were here. Otherwise, it will go to the chickens. I wonder if they like baba ganoughj - they are not particularly fond of raw egg plant. 

I have shorts I bought last summer. I have to wear those with a big safety pin to hold them up--if I don't, the waist slides down and is around my knees if I'm not quick enough to hike them up--hard to do if you have both hands full.  And, I probably look like I'm wearing s/one else's shorts. I am so annoyed that I didn't think about this when buying things--they all have French seams on the sides and rear pockets so altering them would take a lot of time and effort (can't take the sides in, have to take the waistband and pockets off to take darts in the back).


----------



## Addie

They will pick the seed out of the eggplant. Give Myrtle a special treat from me.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie, I don't know what could be causing your eating problem but it sounds terrible and possibly dangerous.  It's hard to get your nutrients when you only eat a couple bites.  I would like to have whatever it is, just for a few months, until I lose the weight I would like to lose,  That's the way I was for a few months after my heart bypass surgery, but it didn't last long enough to get rid of all the excess weight, and now I'm gaining it back.  Yikes!


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Addie, I don't know what could be causing your eating problem but it sounds terrible and possibly dangerous. It's hard to get your nutrients when you only eat a couple bites. I would like to have whatever it is, just for a few months, until I lose the weight I would like to lose, That's the way I was for a few months after my heart bypass surgery, but it didn't last long enough to get rid of all the excess weight, and now I'm gaining it back. Yikes!


 
I have been picking at grapes all day. And yes, I do lose weight with this problem. Part of the problem is that I had the bottom of my stomach removed. I had ulcers eating my ulcers and was just an nth away from my stomach perforating. During the surgery, they severed my vagus nerve (that's the one that creates the acid in the stomach) and the nerve that tells you when you are hungry. As a result, I don't get hunger pains like most folks do. The only reason I eat is because I actually miss the act of chewing. When I get involved in a  project, I have gone as long as five days with just liquids simply because I forget to eat. I always have a cup of coffee, water or tea in my hand. I even take a cup of coffee to bed with me. Sometimes in the winter I keep a cup of chicken broth going. Part of my present problem is I simply do not feel like cooking. I need to get a checkup for my thyroid again. It is that time. I am showing all the signs of my thyroid slowing me down and I have no energy. I hope it is just my thyroid and not all old age. The thyroid problem can be fixed. Not much to do about old age. Just doing the dishes can leave me exhausted. And I use paper plates and bowls.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie - I think a man at work had that same problem, had part of his stomach removed.  Afterwards he lost a lot of weight, but he was overweight to begin with so it was good for him to lose.  He never said that he didn't get hungry, but he could only eat small amounts and had to eat very often.  

I hope you can get some energy back and feel better.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> ... then eat only one or two mouthfuls. Then I start to gag or heave. I can't get the food to go down my throat.


Addie, I know you are not a dog, but I had a dog that had a condition where the esophagus narrowed. He would gag and heave when fed. We started giving him an anti-nausea/gag pill about 30 minutes before feeding. I won't say it was perfect, but it helped. He also was a heart dog and on a number of heart meds. When I remember, I take an OTC motion-sickness pill with my medication and that seems to help (but might be why I'm so sleepy). Have you explored such options with your doctor? Might be worth asking about. Also, have they checked to make sure there is no helio bacter still present from the ulcers? This particular dog also had helio bacter present when younger and would gag and heave immediately after he started eating. I mean no offense using an experience I had with a dog and what you are experiencing. I am just trying to think out of the box.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Addie, I know you are not a dog, but I had a dog that had a condition where the esophagus narrowed. He would gag and heave when fed. We started giving him an anti-nausea/gag pill about 30 minutes before feeding. I won't say it was perfect, but it helped. He also was a heart dog and on a number of heart meds. When I remember, I take an OTC motion-sickness pill with my medication and that seems to help (but might be why I'm so sleepy). Have you explored such options with your doctor? Might be worth asking about. Also, have they checked to make sure there is no helio bacter still present from the ulcers? This particular dog also had helio bacter present when younger and would gag and heave immediately after he started eating. I mean no offense using an experience I had with a dog and what you are experiencing. I am just trying to think out of the box.


 
No offense taken.

I can't eat long spaghetti. It just hangs down my throat. It seem my swallowing muscles have gotten weaker with age. My doctor said this is common in the elderly. 

I have been on anti nausea pills for ages. Since the early 70's But there are things I have learned not to do. Like turning too fast, don't tilt my head up to look at tall buildings, look at them from a distance, don't look at the bow of a boat cutting through the water on TV, etc. All those things bring on the vertigo plus others. That I have under control through trial and error. 

Part of my eating problem is that I am no longer as active as I used to be. I am not chasing after a plethora of kids, washing windows and woodwork, scrubbing floors, etc. That too is common in the elderly. So I don't need as much food. I personally think it is mostly mental. I used to love making cakes and other foods for my kids. I seem to have lost my love of cooking even for myself. So I tend to eat quick foods that I can throw together. But I am finding if I buy foods that require cooking, I eat better and make the effort to cook. No choice since the only food I have all has to be cooked. Nibbling on a raw chicken leg is not very appetizing. A raw potato taste better when it is baked. And I am not to keen of munching of raw onions for a snack. 

I have been eating for the past two days. I bought and cooked a smoked shoulder. I can get a lot of meals out of that. I have the tomato and pickle all cut up. Spike will pick up a small sub roll for me on his way here tonight. So I am going to make a smoked shoulder with tomato and chopped pickle. I am also going to use the sandwich spread I bought that is made by Hidden Valley. It has Parm cheese along with buttermilk in it and has a nice bite. I am actually looking forward to eating it.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, I have gagging problems but not to the extent you do.  I am sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Addie, I have gagging problems but not to the extent you do. I am sending hugs and prayers.


 
Thank you LP. Getting old is hard work. I think I am going to stop the process right now. I don't like it. All anyone ever told me was how much fun I could have now that the kids have left home. They lied to me.


----------



## LPBeier

*I did it!!!!!*

Well it took me awhile, but I finally rejoined the YMCA last Wednesday.  I haven't been around to be able to tell you.

I have yet to go there and work out, but that will happen tomorrow.  It was a long weekend in BC and I was out walking for long periods all three days.  So, today I am just doing gentle stretches to keep things moving and lower my pain levels.  If I tried doing pool or treadmill walking, I know I would be in big trouble pain wise.

But it was a big step in the right direction.  I really felt comfortable being back there so there is some motivation.

As for my weight, I am back to 220, my heaviest recorded weight.  The weekend was hard on me diet-wise as well because we spent a day with TB's parents and they insisted on buying ice cream (even when we said we really can't eat it), then burgers and taking us back to their place for desserts, that, again, we can't have.  TB's mom just can't get her head around the fact we can't eat flour/gluten, dairy, soy and eggs.  And TB is a lot worse off than me, but I am trying to eat healthy because of my pain and to lose weight.  They mean well, I know.  We will just have to be more assertive with them.

On the whole, I feel good about this.  Tomorrow is the first day I will be devoting time to better my health and appearance.  I even have a young Mom at our church who wants to coach/train me and she has experience with many of my physical challenges.  I am really excited about that.

And I know I have a cheering section here.


----------



## CWS4322

LP--if I may suggest, don't get on the scale. Judge whether you have lost weight by how you feel and how your clothes fit. I've been standing "backwards" on the scale when I go for my annual for almost 30 years. Less stress, sweetie.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> No offense taken.
> 
> I can't eat long spaghetti. It just hangs down my throat. It seem my swallowing muscles have gotten weaker with age. My doctor said this is common in the elderly.


Ummm...this was an old dog. The drugs were prescription. And the problem was swallowing. I would still ask the doc if there are new drugs if you have been on the drugs for awhile. I think I might have the pill bottle from the ol' boy that I would have filled at the pharmacy--human drug. Give me a couple of days to find it...


----------



## chopper

38 pounds lost!


----------



## CWS4322

chopper said:


> 38 pounds lost!


Way to go, Chopper!!!! You must feel so much better! And, the change in eating habits seems to have been the right choice for you.


----------



## chopper

CWS4322 said:


> Way to go, Chopper!!!! You must feel so much better! And, the change in eating habits seems to have been the right choice for you.



I feel as if this really is a life change for me since I have now done this for six months.  I don't feel deprived at all any more.  You are right, I feel so much better now.  I got rid of all of my size 20 pants, and I am wearing 18s and 16s.  I wore some 18s today, and they are so big on me that I need to start getting rid of 18s too!


----------



## CWS4322

chopper said:


> I feel as if this really is a life change for me since I have now done this for six months.  I don't feel deprived at all any more.  You are right, I feel so much better now.  I got rid of all of my size 20 pants, and I am wearing 18s and 16s.  I wore some 18s today, and they are so big on me that I need to start getting rid of 18s too!


+1 

It is a nice feeling, isn't it? Like you, I don't feel deprived at all. 

I gave all my size 14s to a friend who has been dropping sizes--she's on the fence between 16 and 14, but doesn't want to stop there (and who can afford a new wardrobe each size???). Giving her those clothes has given her incentive to continue (not to mention, she has watched me shrink over the last year). Those giant safety pins come in handy when you are dropping sizes but not quite the next size...


----------



## Addie

*Hi Charlie and Welcome to this thread.*

The following is a site for Jewish recipes and suggestions of staying within the Dietary Laws of Kosher. 

Kosher Recipe Index - All Kosher Recipes

 Take a look. And not at the sweets! I know you.


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> 38 pounds lost!


w00t! Well done.


----------



## chopper

CWS4322 said:


> +1
> 
> It is a nice feeling, isn't it? Like you, I don't feel deprived at all.
> 
> I gave all my size 14s to a friend who has been dropping sizes--she's on the fence between 16 and 14, but doesn't want to stop there (and who can afford a new wardrobe each size???). Giving her those clothes has given her incentive to continue (not to mention, she has watched me shrink over the last year). Those giant safety pins come in handy when you are dropping sizes but not quite the next size...



  I used the safety pins on a sun dress the other day.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> w00t! Well done.



+1!!


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> w00t! Well done.



Thanks!  I'm loving it!  Hard to believe I have actually done so well.


----------



## Aunt Bea

chopper said:


> 38 pounds lost!



That's the equivalent of carrying around a four year old 24X7, good job!


----------



## CarolPa

chopper said:


> I feel as if this really is a life change for me since I have now done this for six months.  I don't feel deprived at all any more.  You are right, I feel so much better now.  I got rid of all of my size 20 pants, and I am wearing 18s and 16s.  I wore some 18s today, and they are so big on me that I need to start getting rid of 18s too!



Congrats on a job well done to you and also CWS and anyone else who has successfully lost weight.  I can get to the point that my tight pants are no longer tight, but not enough to go down to the next size.  I am still working on it!


----------



## texasgirl

Wow, this is an old thread. I'm glad to see it open though, lol. I think I would like to reread everything myself. 
Have lost 13 lbs, thanks to my new found appetite control and energy!!
I have 47 more to go 
Nice job Chopper!!


----------



## Addie

We have several members who are shedding those extra pounds that come with middle age and having babies. Our newest member to join this thread is CharlieD. And we all give a lot of support to anyone who is fighting the battle of the bulge. Losing weight is a hard job. It went on so easily. And you don't even notice it happening. Not until your doctor tells you that you have some serious health problems that are caused by all that weight you are carrying around. Keep coming back and let us know how you are doing. Losing those thirteen pounds were no easy feat. It takes hard work to lose weight. Good luck.


----------



## GotGarlic

texasgirl said:


> Wow, this is an old thread. I'm glad to see it open though, lol. I think I would like to reread everything myself.
> Have lost 13 lbs, thanks to my new found appetite control and energy!!
> I have 47 more to go
> Nice job Chopper!!



Hey, TG! Great to see you! Hope you're doing well


----------



## CWS4322

CarolPa said:


> Congrats on a job well done to you and also CWS and anyone else who has successfully lost weight.  I can get to the point that my tight pants are no longer tight, but not enough to go down to the next size.  I am still working on it!


I didn't set out to lose weight, I set out to change my eating habits and maybe gain some energy and perhaps shed a few pounds. It has been over a year. The "new" eating habits are firmly in place and, golly gee, I lost weight, and have more energy.


----------



## chopper

GotGarlic said:


> Hey, TG! Great to see you! Hope you're doing well



+1,  great job!


----------



## simonbaker

chopper said:


> 38 pounds lost!


Congratulations!!  That is wonderful news!!  Good for you!


----------



## simonbaker

Just getting back from a long weekend of mom's homemade baked goodies, cold beer & fair food, I ate it all in moderation, but I ate it all. Tomorrow is back to the gym for me. I did get 2 hours on a sit down elliptical type exercise machine while there. Hope I at least maintained.


----------



## taxlady

Very interesting article:
*"The obesity era*

         "As the American people got fatter, so did marmosets, vervet monkeys and mice. The problem may be bigger than any of us"


Here's the link: David Berreby


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I celebrated my 15 pound weight loss with a dish of vanilla ice cream.  Back to it tomorrow or Friday...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I celebrated my 15 pound weight loss with a dish of vanilla ice cream.  Back to it tomorrow or Friday...


Hip hip hurray!


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> Very interesting article:
> *"The obesity era*
> 
> "As the American people got fatter, so did marmosets, vervet monkeys and mice. The problem may be bigger than any of us"
> 
> 
> Here's the link: David Berreby


Gives one lots of points to ponder.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Gives one lots of points to ponder.


I found it very interesting that lab animals with strictly controlled diets weigh more than their earlier counterparts.


----------



## CarolPa

taxlady said:


> I found it very interesting that lab animals with strictly controlled diets weigh more than their earlier counterparts.




I think that's because the animals left to their own resources have to forage for their food, and eat because they are hungry.  The lab animals are used to being given the food, so they eat it because it's there.  Just like I do.  LOL


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> I think that's because the animals left to their own resources have to forage for their food, and eat because they are hungry.  The lab animals are used to being given the food, so they eat it because it's there.  Just like I do.  LOL


But, the lab animals are getting the same amounts of the same kinds of food and over decades, they are getting heavier.


----------



## CWS4322

I don't know about the formulas for the food remaining the same over decades. If the mix in the food has changed, that could be why the animals have gained weight--they aren't processing the food the same, etc. Also, what type of conditions are they in--has the environment changed so that they don't have as much room to move around? If they are getting grains, have those been significantly altered to increase the caloric amount? All sorts of unanswered questions one could raise. We know that humans eat more processed foods that contain more junk.


----------



## GotGarlic

CWS4322 said:


> I don't know about the formulas for the food remaining the same over decades. If the mix in the food has changed, that could be why the animals have gained weight--they aren't processing the food the same, etc. Also, what type of conditions are they in--has the environment changed so that they don't have as much room to move around? If they are getting grains, have those been significantly altered to increase the caloric amount? All sorts of unanswered questions one could raise. We know that humans eat more processed foods that contain more junk.



It seems to me that medical researchers would have taken those questions into consideration.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> I don't know about the formulas for the food remaining the same over decades. If the mix in the food has changed, that could be why the animals have gained weight--they aren't processing the food the same, etc. Also, what type of conditions are they in--has the environment changed so that they don't have as much room to move around? If they are getting grains, have those been significantly altered to increase the caloric amount? All sorts of unanswered questions one could raise. We know that humans eat more processed foods that contain more junk.


You are right, some things may have changed. I guess the point I was making was that they were always in a controlled environment where they didn't have to forage, just had their food given to them.

Maybe some of the problem is caused by changes in the grains they are eating and that we are eating. Or other foods. Or the type of lighting.

More evidence that it isn't an individual problem.


----------



## simonbaker

Happy to say I only gained 1 Lb over labor day weekend. Aqua chi for 45 mn & water jogging for 15 mn tonight!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I celebrated my 15 pound weight loss with a dish of vanilla ice cream.  Back to it tomorrow or Friday...


Belated congrats on that, PF. I was busy eating a bowl of vanilla ice cream with butterscotch topping to help you celebrate!


----------



## CarolPa

CWS4322 said:


> Belated congrats on that, PF. I was busy eating a bowl of vanilla ice cream with butterscotch topping to help you celebrate!




Is it too late to celebrate?  I could go for some ice cream!


----------



## Robin

I am. And I find it difficult to eat right. First of all I rarely want to eat breakfast. I'm just not hungry. But I stay up late at night and thats when I want to snack.


----------



## CarolPa

Robin said:


> I am. And I find it difficult to eat right. First of all I rarely want to eat breakfast. I'm just not hungry. But I stay up late at night and thats when I want to snack.




I don't think there's any such thing as "eating right" when it comes to mealtimes.  Your mealtime should be when you are hungry, not when society says you should eat.  Just be careful that the night time snacking isn't mindless eating.


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> I don't think there's any such thing as "eating right" when it comes to mealtimes.  Your mealtime should be when you are hungry, not when society says you should eat.  Just be careful that the night time snacking isn't mindless eating.


Agreed


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Happy to say I only gained 1 Lb over labor day weekend. Aqua chi for 45 mn & water jogging for 15 mn tonight!



Good for you. That one pound will fall off this week. The next holiday is Halloween. Buy candy you don't like to pass out to the kiddies.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Belated congrats on that, PF. I was busy eating a bowl of vanilla ice cream with butterscotch topping to help you celebrate!



 Thanks, CWS...The Seafood Alfredo I had Tuesday night, probably added it back.


----------



## CWS4322

CarolPa said:


> I don't think there's any such thing as "eating right" when it comes to mealtimes.  Your mealtime should be when you are hungry, not when society says you should eat.  Just be careful that the night time snacking isn't mindless eating.


I do agree it is best to eat when one is hungry. I wasn't a breakfast person until I made breakfast my main meal of the day. I include protein, veggies, grains. It fills me up and I am not hungry later. I used to work nights and used to eat "breakfast" around 4:00 a.m., lunch around 9:00 a.m. and my evening meal around 1:00 p.m. It was hard to get back to sleeping during the night and at first I would wake up hungry at 4:00 a.m. You can train yourself to eat breakfast. Theoretically, it should be within a short time after getting up, regardless of the hour. This is because the natural state of one's body is to want fuel after waking up. Many people are out of the habit of eating breakfast and get hit by HUNGER or CRAVINGS mid-morning. It is hard to satisfy those cravings or turn off the hunger response if you don't eat sensible food.


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> I don't think there's any such thing as "eating right" when it comes to mealtimes.  Your mealtime should be when you are hungry, not when society says you should eat.  Just be careful that the night time snacking isn't mindless eating.



Along with that, you don't have to have the "traditional" American breakfast, either. I often have turkey and cheese sandwiches with fruit for breakfast, or leftovers. Having both protein and a carbohydrate will make you feel full longer, whether the protein is eggs, cheese, meat, beans or nuts. And I don't want breakfast as soon as I get up, either, but I usually have it within a couple hours of getting up.

Not everyone does well on the three-meals-a-day diet, either. Some people feel better eating 4-6 small meals per day. Some of those can be snacks - doesn't have to be a big meal each time. 

I do think 12 hours between dinner and breakfast is too much, though. Hope this helps.


----------



## Robin

CarolPa said:


> I don't think there's any such thing as "eating right" when it comes to mealtimes.  Your mealtime should be when you are hungry, not when society says you should eat.  Just be careful that the night time snacking isn't mindless eating.



They say that if you go too long between meals your metabolism slows down. So not eating actually makes your body pack on the pounds more when you do eat. That's why they say to eat regularly and healthy food.


----------



## Robin

CWS4322 said:


> I do agree it is best to eat when one is hungry. I wasn't a breakfast person until I made breakfast my main meal of the day. I include protein, veggies, grains. It fills me up and I am not hungry later. I used to work nights and used to eat "breakfast" around 4:00 a.m., lunch around 9:00 a.m. and my evening meal around 1:00 p.m. It was hard to get back to sleeping during the night and at first I would wake up hungry at 4:00 a.m. You can train yourself to eat breakfast. Theoretically, it should be within a short time after getting up, regardless of the hour. This is because the natural state of one's body is to want fuel after waking up. Many people are out of the habit of eating breakfast and get hit by HUNGER or CRAVINGS mid-morning. It is hard to satisfy those cravings or turn off the hunger response if you don't eat sensible food.



My awake hours are a little wonky. I am awake usually around 9. I am not hungry till noon. Then we have dinner around 5 and take a 2hr nap. Then I stay up really late so somewhere between 11pm to 1am I usually want a snack. I go to bed again somewhere around 2 to 4 am.


----------



## texasgirl

You have to eat, to lose. Stupid saying, however, it's true. I went years eating a couple times a day and gained. Now that I know that eating small amounts and the right food, 6 times a day, I am losing. 
I lost another 2 lbs, so, now it's 15lbs off and I'm excited again, lol
If you have to eat that late, make it good food. Vegetables, fresh or frozen, not canned, are the best. If you make a habit of eating something small when you get up, you will get use to it. Your metabolism is like a fire. If you don't stoke and feed it, you goes out. You have to keep it burning.


----------



## GotGarlic

Robin said:


> My awake hours are a little wonky. I am awake usually around 9. I am not hungry till noon. Then we have dinner around 5 and take a 2hr nap. Then I stay up really late so somewhere between 11pm to 1am I usually want a snack. I go to bed again somewhere around 2 to 4 am.



So what do you snack on?

If you're eating your first meal at noon and your second meal at 5 pm, it's not surprising that you're hungry again 6 hours later  For your schedule, that's dinnertime.

This reminds me of our experience visiting our German exchange student and his family. They had their main meal in the middle of the day, an afternoon snack of coffee and pastry, and a smaller meal of cold cuts and bread in the evening. You could have something relatively light, like soup and/or sandwiches around midnight.


----------



## CarolPa

I think many people today are overweight because they eat because it's lunchtime or dinnertime, etc.  They eat to keep hunger and cravings at bay.  It's my opinion that you should eat when you are hungry.  Hunger is your bodies way of telling you it needs fuel.  If you don't get hungry until mid morning, don't eat until mid morning.  If you eat before your body signals hunger, you are adding calories when your body is still burning the last calories you ate.  So the extra calories get stored as fat.  Our bodies are biologically programed for eating when hunger strikes.  The abundance of food and social situations have us retrained to eat according to a different schedule.  Also, if you get hungry and then feed your body empty calories, you will continue to want to eat because your body didn't receive the nutrients it was needs.

This is just my opinion and isn't necessarily for everyone.  I don't doubt that there are other eating plans that are successful in dieting.  You can lose weight on any diet as long as you stick to it.  Each person has to follow what works for them.


----------



## CarolPa

GotGarlic said:


> So what do you snack on?
> 
> If you're eating your first meal at noon and your second meal at 5 pm, it's not surprising that you're hungry again 6 hours later  For your schedule, that's dinnertime.
> 
> This reminds me of our experience visiting our German exchange student and his family. They had their main meal in the middle of the day, an afternoon snack of coffee and pastry, and a smaller meal of cold cuts and bread in the evening. You could have something relatively light, like soup and/or sandwiches around midnight.




This is the way my grandparents ate.  I always thought it was because my grandfather worked  the afternoon shift in the mill and my grandmother always gave him a big meal at noon before he went to work.  Maybe that wasn't the case, because my grandmother was German and may have developed that eating pattern from her heritage.  When I was single I kept my weight low by eating breakfast and lunch and then having a small salad or cup of veggies at dinnertime.  My reasoning for that was I was active in the morning and afternoon at work and needed that fuel.  In the evenings, I would be sitting on the couch watching TV and wasn't burning as many calories.  Also, I slept so much better going to bed on an empty stomach because my body was resting and repairing, not digesting a big meal.  This kept me thin.  After marrying my husband, dinner was a necessity for him.  He eats very little during the day and is famished at dinner time.  I tended to change my eating habits to mesh with his and I gained a lot of weight.  I was eating because he was eating, not because I was hungry and my body wanted fuel.  He was used to eating that way and never gained an ounce.  Not fair!


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> I think many people today are overweight because they eat because it's lunchtime or dinnertime, etc.  They eat to keep hunger and cravings at bay.  It's my opinion that you should eat when you are hungry.



You're contradicting yourself a bit here  If they're eating at lunchtime or dinnertime to keep hunger at bay, then they're hungry and should eat. There are many reasons why people are overweight.

I think it's normal for people to get hungry every 6-8 hours. CWS said her schedule used to have her eating the last meal of the day at 1 p.m. and the first meal at 4 a.m. That's 15 hours! No wonder she woke up ravenous. It's the same with Robin: If his first meal is at noon and second meal at 5 p.m., of course he's going to get hungry 6-7 hours later. That means he has to have a regular meal at that time, not a snack.


----------



## Robin

GotGarlic said:


> So what do you snack on?
> 
> If you're eating your first meal at noon and your second meal at 5 pm, it's not surprising that you're hungry again 6 hours later  For your schedule, that's dinnertime.
> 
> This reminds me of our experience visiting our German exchange student and his family. They had their main meal in the middle of the day, an afternoon snack of coffee and pastry, and a smaller meal of cold cuts and bread in the evening. You could have something relatively light, like soup and/or sandwiches around midnight.



Just depends on what I have. Usually if there is (I suppose you'd call it lunch but I say dinner) left I will eat that. Like yesterday we ate potatoes, chicken liver, and corn muffins. There was a little chicken liver (about a half cup) and a couple corn muffins left. Me and my two yr old shared it. 

Other times it might be a PB&honey sandwich. Usually something small.


----------



## CarolPa

GotGarlic said:


> You're contradicting yourself a bit here  If they're eating at lunchtime or dinnertime to keep hunger at bay, then they're hungry and should eat. There are many reasons why people are overweight.
> 
> I think it's normal for people to get hungry every 6-8 hours. CWS said her schedule used to have her eating the last meal of the day at 1 p.m. and the first meal at 4 a.m. That's 15 hours! No wonder she woke up ravenous. It's the same with Robin: If his first meal is at noon and second meal at 5 p.m., of course he's going to get hungry 6-7 hours later. That means he has to have a regular meal at that time, not a snack.




Maybe I worded that wrong.  If they are eating at lunchtime or dinnertime to keep hunger at bay, I mean they are eating *before* they get hungry to keep themselves from getting that hungry feeling.  I don't think they should be eating those meals until they actually feel hungry.  Obviously I don't always follow this, or I would not have a weight problem.  I just think that this is how our bodies are meant to work.  It is normal to go a long time between dinner and breakfast the next day because your body should not be digesting food while you sleep.  It is called breakfast for a reason.  "Break Fast"  break the fast you were on overnight.  

I can easily relate to Robin's food schedule.  If I eat dinner at 5 PM, 6 or 7 hours later I am in bed, fast asleep.  I want that 5 PM meal to be pretty much digested by the time I go to bed.

I realize there are many reasons for being overweight and there are just as many ways of dealing with losing it.  Each person should do what works for them to keep their weight under control and stay healthy.


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> ...your body should not be digesting food while you sleep.



Do you have a source for that? I'm not trying to be difficult; I have serious digestive issues and I am very interested in learning as much as I can about the digestive system, metabolism and nutrition.


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> ...  Our bodies are biologically programed for eating when hunger strikes.  The abundance of food and social situations have us retrained to eat according to a different schedule.  Also, if you get hungry and then feed your body empty calories, you will continue to want to eat because your body didn't receive the nutrients it was needs.
> 
> ...


I've been saying that for years.

I think we have to re-learn to listen to our bodies. Our bodies will usually tell us not only when it's a good time to eat, they will tell us what we need to eat.

Ever get a craving for OJ? You probably need vitamin C. Ever eat a pork chop and the visible fat was really yummy at the beginning of the meal and then at some point it tasted gross? That's your body telling you that you need fat and then telling you that you have eaten enough fat.


----------



## CWS4322

GotGarlic said:


> So what do you snack on?
> 
> If you're eating your first meal at noon and your second meal at 5 pm, it's not surprising that you're hungry again 6 hours later  For your schedule, that's dinnertime.
> 
> This reminds me of our experience visiting our German exchange student and his family. They had their main meal in the middle of the day, an afternoon snack of coffee and pastry, and a smaller meal of cold cuts and bread in the evening. You could have something relatively light, like soup and/or sandwiches around midnight.


I was an exchange student in Germany. I ate like that. We had breakfast and then our big meal at noon, coffee around 4:00 p.m. and our evening meal was light--veggies, bread with spreads. I lost 18 lb when I lived in Germany. I was, however, running 10 km a day.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Do you have a source for that? I'm not trying to be difficult; I have serious digestive issues and I am very interested in learning as much as I can about the digestive system, metabolism and nutrition.


I have no sources, but I think it's good to sleep/nap after a heavy meal. I think your body needs more of its resources to digest it and if you are up and walking around, you will be diverting those resources to your muscles and brain. Ever seen a pride of lions gorge themselves after a kill? They nap after that.


----------



## texasgirl

They also run for long periods


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I've been saying that for years.
> 
> I think we have to re-learn to listen to our bodies. Our bodies will usually tell us not only when it's a good time to eat, they will tell us what we need to eat.
> 
> Ever get a craving for OJ? You probably need vitamin C. Ever eat a pork chop and the visible fat was really yummy at the beginning of the meal and then at some point it tasted gross? That's your body telling you that you need fat and then telling you that you have eaten enough fat.



I do believe our bodies tell us when we need to eat, but not so much about what we need. Does anyone ever get a "craving" to sit in the sun? Vitamin D only comes naturally from sunlight, which is why it's added to so many foods. And it's only relatively recently, historically, that citrus has been easily available to Europeans and North Americans and scurvy was stamped out.

I read years ago that research showed that people who eat until they're not hungry anymore weighed less than people who eat until they're full. There's also some amazing new research focusing on how the bacteria that live naturally in our guts affect our lives, including obesity, diabetes and other diseases: You Are Your Bacteria: How the Gut Microbiome Influences Health
The bacteria in our gut already plays an important role in digestion. But new studies indicate that our bacteria could play a major role in whether or not we become obese


----------



## Gravy Queen

Haven't seen Charlie around on this thread , how are you doing Charlie ?


----------



## taxlady

texasgirl said:


> They also run for long periods


Before they eat, not usually after.


----------



## CarolPa

GotGarlic said:


> Do you have a source for that? I'm not trying to be difficult; I have serious digestive issues and I am very interested in learning as much as I can about the digestive system, metabolism and nutrition.




I don't have a source right at hand, but if I look around I might be able to find one.  I think I have read that more than once, but I just don't remember exactly where.  I don't think you are being difficult.  We are having a discussion, and learning from each other.  

TaxLady - As far as the lions gorging themselves and then taking a nap, isn't that what we all do on Thanksgiving?  LOL  I think animals like that have to hunt for their food.  They may have to go a long time before they find something to eat, and then it might be a very long time before they have another kill to eat.  It's survival.  Most people have food readily available and don't have to eat that way.


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> ...
> 
> TaxLady - As far as the lions gorging themselves and then taking a nap, isn't that what we all do on Thanksgiving?  LOL  I think animals like that have to hunt for their food.  They may have to go a long time before they find something to eat, and then it might be a very long time before they have another kill to eat.  It's survival.  Most people have food readily available and don't have to eat that way.


I'm just saying that after a heavy meal or a meal with a lot of meat/protein, I think a nap is a good idea. Those kind of meals tend to make us sleepy. I try to listen to my body. If I'm sleepy, I take a nap or go to bed, if I can.


----------



## CarolPa

CarolPa said:


> I don't have a source right at hand, but if I look around I might be able to find one.  I think I have read that more than once, but I just don't remember exactly where.  I don't think you are being difficult.  We are having a discussion, and learning from each other.
> 
> TaxLady - As far as the lions gorging themselves and then taking a nap, isn't that what we all do on Thanksgiving?  LOL  I think animals like that have to hunt for their food.  They may have to go a long time before they find something to eat, and then it might be a very long time before they have another kill to eat.  It's survival.  Most people have food readily available and don't have to eat that way.




I didn't spend a lot of time searching and some of what I did find was discussions such as ours.  Anyone can post anything on the internet and I did not find anything that I would consider reliable info.  I did find this article that says that if you are hungry when you go to bed you may have disturbed sleep, so it's better to eat something.  If not, it's ok to go to bed without eating something.  But it sounded to me as if they were talking about eating a small snack, not a full meal, and they were talking about eating it a few hours before bedtime, not right before you go to bed.  

The Effects Of Sleeping On An Empty Stomach | ThatDiary.com

I did read somewhere at one time that you shouldn't eat before going to bed, but apparently that has been debunked.  I only know that if I eat before I got to bed I am uncomfortable and don't sleep well.  That is me, personally.

Now I will move on to the breakfast thread, where I will be listing my breakfast of crow sandwich.


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> ...Now I will move on to the breakfast thread, where I will be listing my breakfast of crow sandwich.



 Good one, Carol! Thanks for reporting back. We don't eat dinner shortly before bed, but the evening meal is generally the big meal of the day for us.


----------



## simonbaker

I'm not doing so well today. Ate all the wrong foods tonight, mostly a box of english almond toffee the neigbors  brought over for us watching their dog. No exercise today as we spent most of the afternoon/evening getting ready for a rummage sale on Saturday morning. Feeling guilty.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I'm not doing so well today. Ate all the wrong foods tonight, mostly a box of english almond toffee the neigbors  brought over for us watching their dog. No exercise today as we spent most of the afternoon/evening getting ready for a rummage sale on Saturday morning. Feeling guilty.



The next time someone gives you something like the toffee, save it for the café and put it on the counter for the customers to take a free piece. They will appreciate it and remember your kindness. Good PR for the café. And you lose the guilt. Along with more weight.


----------



## Aunt Bea

simonbaker said:


> I'm not doing so well today. Ate all the wrong foods tonight, mostly a box of english almond toffee the neigbors  brought over for us watching their dog. No exercise today as we spent most of the afternoon/evening getting ready for a rummage sale on Saturday morning. Feeling guilty.



_*Don't feel guilty!!!!!!!*_

Use the experience to determine the who, what, when, why and where of the situation and move on.

I fall off the wagon from time to time and I find that each time it happens I learn a little something about the triggers that cause it to happen.  

_~~~~Each time I find myself laying flat on my face,
I just pick myself up and get back in the race~~~
_


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I do believe our bodies tell us when we need to eat, but not so much about what we need. Does anyone ever get a "craving" to sit in the sun? *Vitamin D only comes naturally from sunlight,* which is why it's added to so many foods. And it's only relatively recently, historically, that citrus has been easily available to Europeans and North Americans and scurvy was stamped out.
> 
> I read years ago that research showed that people who eat until they're not hungry anymore weighed less than people who eat until they're full. There's also some amazing new research focusing on how the bacteria that live naturally in our guts affect our lives, including obesity, diabetes and other diseases: You Are Your Bacteria: How the Gut Microbiome Influences Health
> The bacteria in our gut already plays an important role in digestion. But new studies indicate that our bacteria could play a major role in whether or not we become obese


From: Vitamin D - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Vitamin D is found in few dietary sources.[1][3][58][61] Sunlight exposure is the primary source of vitamin D for majority of people, other than supplements


The link above lists some foods with Vitamin D:



some kinds of mushrooms
fatty fish
beef liver
eggs


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> From: Vitamin D - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> The link above lists some foods with Vitamin D:
> 
> 
> [*]some kinds of mushrooms
> [*]fatty fish
> [*]beef liver
> [*]eggs



I'm glad to know that - thanks. The thing is, because of multiple complex medical issues, I'm deficient in a lot of vitamins and minerals. My body does not absorb them properly. But I don't have cravings for foods containing all those things - particularly not mushrooms or liver! 

I think cravings are more likely to be related to emotional issues than physical deficiencies.


----------



## taxlady

You know, it's kinda funny. I seldom get a craving for vegis. But, if I haven't been eating my vegis, as soon as there are some on the plate I automatically start eating them first and eat more of them than when I have been eating my vegis.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> You know, it's kinda funny. I seldom get a craving for vegis. But, if I haven't been eating my vegis, as soon as there are some on the plate I automatically start eating them first and eat more of them than when I have been eating my vegis.



By the same token, if I have been eating soft foods for a few days, like spaghetti or other pastas, or fish and mashed potatoes, I start to crave something crunchy. I think some of it has to with a desire for variety.


----------



## CharlieD

Gravy Queen said:


> Haven't seen Charlie around on this thread , how are you doing Charlie ?


 
I'm fine, thank G-d. Trying to cut on Sugar to begin with. The hardest part is cutting bread. I am always hungry without bread. I love it. I can live on bread.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> The next time someone gives you something like the toffee, save it for the café and put it on the counter for the customers to take a free piece. They will appreciate it and remember your kindness. Good PR for the café. And you lose the guilt. Along with more weight.


Great tip Addie, thank you! I will plan on that next time for sure!


----------



## simonbaker

Aunt Bea said:


> _*Don't feel guilty!!!!!!!*_
> 
> Use the experience to determine the who, what, when, why and where of the situation and move on.
> 
> I fall off the wagon from time to time and I find that each time it happens I learn a little something about the triggers that cause it to happen.
> 
> _~~~~Each time I find myself laying flat on my face,
> I just pick myself up and get back in the race~~~
> _


Thank you, Aunt Bea.  We have been getting ready for a rummage sale this weekend & it was just feeling overwhelmed w so much to do.  I got in the gym for 50 mn total on the elliptical & bike, now I need to get to aqua chi class at 5 45. Something light for supper tonight!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

2 more pounds gone...after a day of food and fluids...I hope I remember to re-weigh in the morning for a good weight.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 2 more pounds gone...after a day of food and fluids...I hope I remember to re-weigh in the morning for a good weight.


Congratulations!!  Happy Dance!!  What a great feeling!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's amazing how fast the weight is coming off with just a change of medication and I can move again.  Thanks SB!!


----------



## CarolPa

taxlady said:


> You know, it's kinda funny. I seldom get a craving for vegis. But, if I haven't been eating my vegis, as soon as there are some on the plate I automatically start eating them first and eat more of them than when I have been eating my vegis.




I get cravings for veggies.  Once we were in Las Vegas and had eaten so much rich food I was craving a salad.  Just couldn't face another heavy meal.  

Congratulations* PF* on the nice weight loss you have going on.  And also to any others who are dieting successfully.


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> From: Vitamin D - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> The link above lists some foods with Vitamin D:
> 
> 
> 
> some kinds of mushrooms
> fatty fish
> beef liver
> eggs


One of the best sources is milk which also contains calcium. Humans need calcium for bone development and strength and for the body to absorb and use calcium it needs vitamin D. Which is one of the reasons you shouldn't give babies and small children fat-free mlk. 

Sunlight as a source is fine but not all countries have enough sunlight to provide sufficient vit D without a supplementary source. When people from India and Pakistan first came to Britain and bringing their wives and children in any number in the 1960s and '70s there was a rise in cases of rickets in their babies. Rickets, a condition caused by calcium and vit D deficiency, had been more or less wiped out in the indigenous population  and it took the medical community quite a while to get to the bottom of the problem until it was pointed out that Asian babies spent a lot of their time in the sun with few clothes on whereas in Britain they had to be well wrapped up and didn't get a lot of sun on their bodies. The problem was solved by vit D supplements. There has been another growth in rickets in children again in recent years caused by over use of sunscreen.

When I was little in the early 1950s babies and children under school age were issued with free cod liver oil (a good source of vit D) and free orange juice and older children had free milk at primary school. I hated the milk but absolutely loved the cod liver oil. (I was a bit weird even then)


----------



## Mad Cook

texasgirl said:


> They also run for long periods


And they may not eat again for 2 or 3 days.


----------



## taxlady

I didn't mention milk as a source of vitamin D, because, as the UK Dairy Council puts it, "There is very little vitamin D in milk and in fact only trace amounts and in the UK milk is not fortified with vitamin D."

This is an international forum, so I like to give info that is relevant to all of us or specify where it is applicable.

Vitamins in milk


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's amazing how fast the weight is coming off with just a change of medication and I can move again.  Thanks SB!!


I swear there is no better feeling in the world than better flexibility after being limited for a time. I know as I speak from experience!


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> I didn't mention milk as a source of vitamin D, because, as the UK Dairy Council puts it, "There is very little vitamin D in milk and in fact only trace amounts and in the UK milk is not fortified with vitamin D."
> 
> This is an international forum, so I like to give info that is relevant to all of us or specify where it is applicable.
> 
> Vitamins in milk


I assume you are quoting the (British) Dairy Council's information which is only partly correct. The DC says milk is very low in Vit D and it is per se. However, they are referring to milk alone, ie skimmed/fat free milk, in order to comply with product description legislation. Vitamin D is a fat soluble vitamin and is present in the fat in milk ie the cream. If the cream is removed, as with skimmed milk, the vitamin D is largely removed which is why I referred to the Govenment's advice that skimmed milk should not be fed to very young children. The NHS and the Department of Health make this quite clear and describe whole/full fat milk as a good source of vitamin D as well as other vitamins.


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> I assume you are quoting the (British) Dairy Council's information which is only partly correct. The DC says milk is very low in Vit D and it is per se. However, they are referring to milk alone, ie skimmed/fat free milk, in order to comply with product description legislation. Vitamin D is a fat soluble vitamin and is present in the fat in milk ie the cream. If the cream is removed, as with skimmed milk, the vitamin D is largely removed which is why I referred to the Govenment's advice that skimmed milk should not be fed to very young children. The NHS and the Department of Health make this quite clear and describe whole/full fat milk as a good source of vitamin D as well as other vitamins.


Yes, I was quoting the (British) Dairy Council. I wrote that's how they put it and I put it in quotes.

We were discussing milk, not dairy products in general. And, North American milk is a pretty good source of vitamin D, because it has been fortified with vitamin D. They do that because, as you mentioned, it works well with calcium and there is a fair bit of calcium in milk.


----------



## CarolPa

My skim milk says "25% Vit D"  and also says that it contains Vit D3.  For a while, my Grandson had to be switched to fat free milk because whole milk was causing constipation.  The doctor told them to switch.  But now sometimes he gets 2% and sometimes skim depending on where he is.  

Milk is said to be very good for weight loss, and of course, they are talking about skim milk.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just read a study about Vit D3 being effective for reducing ear infections in children.  Supplementation is good for kids, too!


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just read a study about Vit D3 being effective for reducing ear infections in children.  Supplementation is good for kids, too!



I've read also that rickets is making a reappearance in children because they often drink more soda than milk and using sunscreen prevents their bodies from absorbing vitamin D from the sun.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> I've read also that rickets is making a reappearance in children because they often drink more soda than milk and using sunscreen prevents their bodies from absorbing vitamin D from the sun.



Remember running loose in the summer...Mom had to take the grill brush to you the day before school started.  Our hair bleached out by the sun and we had tans that were gorgeous!  

Now kids aren't allowed in the sun


----------



## GotGarlic

I sure do. Good times!


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> My skim milk says "25% Vit D"  and also says that it contains Vit D3.  For a while, my Grandson had to be switched to fat free milk because whole milk was causing constipation.  The doctor told them to switch.  But now sometimes he gets 2% and sometimes skim depending on where he is.
> 
> Milk is said to be very good for weight loss, and of course, they are talking about skim milk.


That skim milk has that much Vitamin D because it was fortified, which I think is a good thing.

I just read that thinking skim milk is better for weight loss is just what seems obvious.It isn't based on research. One study of children showed that the ones who drank skim milk were chubbier than the ones who drank whole milk. They think that this is because the full fat milk is probably more filling. Of course, the chubbier kids may be drinking the skim milk because their parents are trying to help them lose weight, so there could be a bias here. More research needs to be done on this.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> I assume you are quoting the (British) Dairy Council's information which is only partly correct. The DC says milk is very low in Vit D and it is per se. However, they are referring to milk alone, ie skimmed/fat free milk, in order to comply with product description legislation. Vitamin D is a fat soluble vitamin and is present in the fat in milk ie the cream. If the cream is removed, as with skimmed milk, the vitamin D is largely removed which is why I referred to the Govenment's advice that skimmed milk should not be fed to very young children. The NHS and the Department of Health make this quite clear and describe whole/full fat milk as a good source of vitamin D as well as other vitamins.



Back in the 90's this country went on a "cut out the cholesterol" madness. Even for young children. So mothers were giving their children as young as one year old skim milk. They were putting their very young children of fat free diets. Wisely, pediatricians were telling these mothers that unless they were registered dieticians to stop messing with their young charges and start feeding them properly. They were seeing a lot of health problems in the children even before they started school. This madness didn't last too long.


----------



## CarolPa

The pediatrician originally told my DIL that my gs needed whole milk.  When he starting having constipation she told her to switch him to skim milk.  Now that the issue has been resolved he gets 2% at home and skim at our house.  He eats full fat cheese and full fat yogurt.  If I was going to worry about his diet, it would be the junk food...donuts etc that they give him.  They say it's not a lot, but to me, it seems like a lot.  Not my child, not my business, I guess.  

He is neither overweight or underweight.  He eats healthy food at meals but junk food in between.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> The pediatrician originally told my DIL that my gs needed whole milk.  When he starting having constipation she told her to switch him to skim milk.  Now that the issue has been resolved he gets 2% at home and skim at our house.  He eats full fat cheese and full fat yogurt.  If I was going to worry about his diet, it would be the junk food...donuts etc that they give him.  They say it's not a lot, but to me, it seems like a lot.  Not my child, not my business, I guess.
> 
> He is neither overweight or underweight.  He eats healthy food at meals but junk food in between.



Unfortunately constipation in children is the result of 'too much of a good thing.' Too much milk. I had the same problem with all of my kids. And I have to agree with you. "Not my child, not my business'. Only once have I ever interfered with anything my kids do with raising their children. 

My SIL was battling Non Hodgkin's Cancer. Money was scarce and my G'daughter was crying because she didn't get all the electronic toys her friends got for Christmas. She was making the Christmas Dinner for everyone miserable. I finally jumped in and went after her with a vengeance. Her  parents never said a word. I said all the things to her that they were unable to get the courage to say. And I understood that. They were trying to protect her from knowing how seriously ill her father was. When you go from a $3K paycheck a week to surviving on disability pay, and the bills still keep coming in, it is a shock to everyone. And to be fighting an imminent possible death also did not make for a happy holiday for anyone. She was 14 at the time and she needed to grow up fast. But once again we are in the same battle with her mother. She is just a little better with this crisis. She doesn't whine as much, but is not as much help as she could be. Maybe it is time for me to jump in again. She is 21 now and needs to do some more growing fast.


----------



## CharlieD

My parents came over for lunch Friday. It is such a rare occasion, that every time it happens I go out of m way to prepare something they will like. I made so many and so much of yummy foods, we could not stop eating. I over ate for the whole 3 weeks I've been trying to eat less. And been pigging out today too. Everything taste so good.


----------



## simonbaker

Back in the pool today for water aerobics, aqua chi & practicing what I have learned in swimming lessons. All is going well. Looking forward to going back tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

5 more pounds.  I've been getting in 45 min of exercise a day.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Back in the pool today for water aerobics, aqua chi & practicing what I have learned in swimming lessons. All is going well. Looking forward to going back tomorrow.



Isn't it nice to get away and Just do something nice for yourself?


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 5 more pounds.  I've been getting in 45 min of exercise a day.




Good for you!  I am so jealous, but then, you are doing what you're supposed to do and I'm not so the jealousy is not warranted.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks!  I am working hard on it this time.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks!  I am working hard on it this time.



Do you need a cheering section of your own? I am always here. Great job! Keep it going. Looking to seeing you in a bikini. And so is Shrek!


----------



## Mad Cook

Just been browsing the American Slimming World site to have a look to see how it differs from SW over here. It says that September 18th (that's still today where I am at 9.10 this evening) is National Cheeseburger Day in America. And _you_ think _we're_ weird  

Is there _really_ a National Cheeseburger Day or is it just an invention of Slimming World? And what about the poor burgers that don't have cheese? This is discrimination.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nope!  It's real...and I avoided all cheeseburgers today.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's one of those "holidays" sponsored by marketers and declared by Congress for no good reason. I'd bet most people don't know about it and don't care.


----------



## CarolPa

I didn't know about it. I never paid attention to any  holiday that didn't give me a day off work. Never heard of slimming world either.  Think I will take a look.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks!  I am working hard on it this time.


Good for you!!  Congratulations!!  I had better get on the stick to catch up!!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Good for you!!  Congratulations!!  I had better get on the stick to catch up!!



You can do it. I know you can. Get busy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Good for you!!  Congratulations!!  I had better get on the stick to catch up!!



Yeah!  If this toothless old granny can do it, anyone and especially you can do it.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah!  If this toothless old granny can do it, anyone and especially you can do it.



Ya hear that SB? Get a moveon! You can do it. 

I thought I was the only toothless one until I discovered I have four wisdom teeth coming in. Seventy-four and I am still cutting teeth.


----------



## simonbaker

I hope to be able to! It gets frustrating at times. I have been in the gym or pool everyday this week & only 1 lb. down.  I decided to take today (Friday) off.  I do feel better but that scale isn't moving very fast.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I hope to be able to! It gets frustrating at times. I have been in the gym or pool everyday this week & only 1 lb. down.  I decided to take today (Friday) off.  I do feel better but that scale isn't moving very fast.



SB, you seem to be on sort of a plateau. They have found that when this happens, if you change your diet around, stop some foods, add new ones, you can get back to losing more, faster. It might be worth looking into.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> SB, you seem to be on sort of a plateau. They have found that when this happens, if you change your diet around, stop some foods, add new ones, you can get back to losing more, faster. It might be worth looking into.


O.k I will try it...Thanks for the tip Addie!  May try some more intense interval training at the gym too.


----------



## CharlieD

How am I supposed to be on the diet if my MIL keeps sending us presents like this?


----------



## CharlieD

Hm, it is kind of hard to see but it is a huge plater of assorted chocolates with a chocolate horn in the middle full of candy. A second one in as many as two weeks. I have no will power, dieting has been postponed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CharlieD said:


> How am I supposed to be on the diet if my MIL keeps sending us presents like this?
> 
> View attachment 18674



It's not just you who needs diet education, but all those well-meaning people around you need help, too.  Gentle teaching of what you can eat and stick to your diet.  Remind them, in the long run, you get to spend more time with them.


----------



## Dawgluver

CharlieD said:


> Hm, it is kind of hard to see but it is a huge plater of assorted chocolates with a chocolate horn in the middle full of candy. A second one in as many as two weeks. I have no will power, dieting has been postponed.



Charlie, when I get something like that, I bring it to the teacher's lounge, and it's gone in a few hours.  Do you have a lounge at work where you can get rid of it?


----------



## CharlieD

Of course I could do that, but, and do not take this in the wrong way, but it is a couple hundred dollars gift basket. I just do not think it would be appropriate to give something like this away.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Is this a traditional holiday gift for you, Charlie?  Small bites, if so...make it last as long as you can.  Make it a challenge!


----------



## CharlieD

Thank G-d kids are very willing to help to get rid off the candies.  I did have only one small one last night though. Change was to great to deny my self. I can forgo sugar in the tea. But could never ever resist chocolate,  dark chocolate that is. Could not care less for milk chocolate.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dark chocolate is the best one to pick, both for lower sugar content and higher antioxidants.  It also has a richer taste so you can eat less and still feel satisfied. I have 1 ounce of dark chocolate a day, usually 60% cacao and above.


----------



## CharlieD

Have to admit drinking doesn't help. My oldest came into town, which doesn't happen note then once a year, so we had a very nice get together with the whole family. My parents came over. I usually do not drink, but it was just so nice, by that I meant my father behaved a and did not argue with anybody. I just had to have a couple of shots  well maybe more, who counts after 10 or so... Will  restart tomorrow.


----------



## CarolPa

_*If a messy kitchen is a happy kitchen, then this kitchen is delirious. *_



I like that, PF!  In fact, right now, my whole house is delirious!​


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> _*If a messy kitchen is a happy kitchen, then this kitchen is delirious. *_
> 
> 
> 
> I like that, PF!  In fact, right now, my whole house is delirious!​




Mine, too...need to fix that.


----------



## Mad Cook

CharlieD said:


> Thank G-d kids are very willing to help to get rid off the candies.  I did have only one small one last night though. Change was to great to deny my self. I can forgo sugar in the tea. But could never ever resist chocolate, dark chocolate that is. Could not care less for milk chocolate.


 
Normally I wouldn't care less if chocolate vanished off the face of the earth. Don't like it much. Possibly a result of my age. I was born in 1949 and in the aftermath of WWII sweet rationing lasted until 1954 - it was considered more important to import raw materials to rebuild industry and pay off the wartime debt than to import sugar for sweets and chocolate.

But I digress. Because I didn't have a limitless supply of chocolate as a small child I suppose I never got a taste for it. However, If I am not eating properly I can get really serious chocolate cravings. (I've been told that this may be because choc contains iron - don't know if this is true) To combat the cravings I take a one-a-day multi-vitamin and mineral supplement which seems to stop any cravings for chocolate.

I just pass this on in case it helps anyone else.


----------



## taxlady

I ate very little candy of any kind as a child. It was only for special occasions. I did not find this a hardship, since I had no cavities and the kids who ate candies did. One friend, who ate a lot of candy, had 12 cavities by the age of 10. I ate a lot of fruit.

But, as an adult, I adore good chocolate.


----------



## simonbaker

Did not get to exercise today, I did get in the pool for 90 mn yesterday. Had to run errands after work then school conferences for the daughter (14). All is well, all "A's".  
I did stay in my calorie range today. : )


----------



## CharlieD

Strangely there were not always food to buy in Soviet Union. But there were always dark chocolate in the stores. Sometimes a piece of chocolate and a glass of milk were all we had to eat. One would think I'd have an aversion to those two products, but I love both. Can drink milk with a good candy bar on any given time.


----------



## CWS4322

When I was an exchange student in Germany, we went to East Berlin. We had to spend a certain amount of East German Marks. We bought chocolate from the Soviet Union. It wasn't very good chocolate, as I recall.

Onto the weight loss issue. Since having changed when I eat my big meal (breakfast) and how I eat (June 2012), I have now officially "shrunk" three sizes. My size 10 pants are too big, and the size 8s are comfortable. I hope to plateau at some point. I can't afford new clothes. I don't have any size 6s in the closet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> When I was an exchange student in Germany, we went to East Berlin. We had to spend a certain amount of East German Marks. We bought chocolate from the Soviet Union. It wasn't very good chocolate, as I recall.
> 
> Onto the weight loss issue. Since having changed when I eat my big meal (breakfast) and how I eat (June 2012), I have now officially "shrunk" three sizes. My size 10 pants are too big, and the size 8s are comfortable. I hope to plateau at some point. I can't afford new clothes. I don't have any size 6s in the closet.



I'm excited because I am shrinking into the clothes I have.  I have now dumped 20 lbs. However, I am now at the weight I was when I had my heart attack.  20 more, tough ones, to go!  I may not HAVE to buy new clothes for my trip in November.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm excited because I am shrinking into the clothes I have.  I have now dumped 20 lbs. However, I am now at the weight I was when I had my heart attack.  20 more, tough ones, to go!  I may not HAVE to buy new clothes for my trip in November.



Wow, you are now 2 daschunds, or one beagle minus 3 lbs, or 4 Patrons lighter!  Way to go, PF!!  (No heart attack).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Closer to 7 Patrons...he's still only about 3 pounds.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oops, my bad.  That's a lot of Patrons!  I just estimated.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Oops, my bad.  That's a lot of Patrons!



He gets excited to see me, because he knows where all the treats are hidden...  When he's really clingy I put him in my shirt and he snuggles down to sleep.

I have so much more energy lately, I think I've finally hit the magic button for my weight loss.


----------



## Addie

I am holding at 139-141. I need to get on the ball and try to lose 20 more pounds. And I have nothing in my closet or drawers that will fit if I do lose it. I will have to rethink all of this. Or hit the lottery!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He gets excited to see me, because he knows where all the treats are hidden...  When he's really clingy I put him in my shirt and he snuggles down to sleep.
> 
> I have so much more energy lately, I think I've finally hit the magic button for my weight loss.



Don't weigh yourself with Patron in your shirt.  Of course, you know this! 

20 lbs is huge!  Congarats, PF!


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> I am holding at 139-141. I need to get on the ball and try to lose 20 more pounds. And I have nothing in my closet or drawers that will fit if I do lose it. I will have to rethink all of this. Or hit the lottery!



So Addie, you need to lose the equivalent of 4 Teddies at 5 lb each?


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Don't weigh yourself with Patron in your shirt.  Of course, you know this!
> 
> 20 lbs is huge!  Congarats, PF!


+1 Yes, Congarats.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Don't weigh yourself with Patron in your shirt.  Of course, you know this!
> 
> 20 lbs is huge!  Congarats, PF!





taxlady said:


> +1 Yes, Congarats.




Thanks!  I do so much better when I'm not reporting everyday.  I know, but it really helps to just report milestones.


----------



## simonbaker

CWS4322 said:


> When I was an exchange student in Germany, we went to East Berlin. We had to spend a certain amount of East German Marks. We bought chocolate from the Soviet Union. It wasn't very good chocolate, as I recall.
> 
> Onto the weight loss issue. Since having changed when I eat my big meal (breakfast) and how I eat (June 2012), I have now officially "shrunk" three sizes. My size 10 pants are too big, and the size 8s are comfortable. I hope to plateau at some point. I can't afford new clothes. I don't have any size 6s in the closet.


Good for you! I am still celebrating getting down to  a 14-16 size from a 26-28 size. Looking forward to getting down to those single didgets!


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm excited because I am shrinking into the clothes I have.  I have now dumped 20 lbs. However, I am now at the weight I was when I had my heart attack.  20 more, tough ones, to go!  I may not HAVE to buy new clothes for my trip in November.


Congratulations!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

And the same back to you SB!


----------



## CWS4322

Congrats to both of you (SB and PF)!!!! I have a doctor's appointment in October. I think I'll have to step on the scale to figure out how much weight I've lost. I don't own a scale--I go by clothes size...only now, I've shrunk out of most of the clothes I have.

I do know that the "distance" between the smaller sizes is less than the larger sizes. I have been doing a workout that is supposed to get rid of the muffin top (not every day, but at least 3 times / week when I feel like working up a sweat).


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Good for you! I am still celebrating getting down to  a 14-16 size from a 26-28 size. Looking forward to getting down to those single didgets!



Wow, SB, that's wonderful!  Does your family even recognize you?


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Congrats to both of you (SB and PF)!!!! I have a doctor's appointment in October. I think I'll have to step on the scale to figure out how much weight I've lost. I don't own a scale--I go by clothes size...only now, I've shrunk out of most of the clothes I have.
> 
> I do know that the "distance" between the smaller sizes is less than the larger sizes. I have been doing a workout that is supposed to get rid of the muffin top (not every day, but at least 3 times / week when I feel like working up a sweat).


Good job. Don't forget about Value Village.


----------



## simonbaker

The support from everyone is just great! It has inspired me to get on that darn elliptical at home today & punch out a hot & sweaty 71 minutes!  Thank you all!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> The support from everyone is just great! It has inspired me to get on that darn elliptical at home today & punch out a hot & sweaty 71 minutes!  Thank you all!!!



71 minutes!  Wow.  Pretty soon you'll be running marathons, SB!  We do daily 30-40 minute walks or the recumbent/rower, 71 minutes is true dedication.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> 71 minutes!  Wow.  Pretty soon you'll be running marathons, SB!  We do daily 30-40 minute walks or the recumbent/rower, 71 minutes is true dedication.


Thanks! I am feeling much better after a long hot shower.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I might try this technique:


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I might try this technique:



A serious question for Charlene and the rest of you dieters.  

What kind of scale do you use?

I want/need a new one and I would like one that is accurate.  The one I have now weighs in about fifteen pounds under the one at my Doctor's office.  

Maybe I should buy my Doctor a new scale or give him my old one!


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> A serious question for Charlene and the rest of you dieters.
> 
> What kind of scale do you use?
> 
> I want/need a new one and I would like one that is accurate.  The one I have now weighs in about fifteen pounds under the one at my Doctor's office.
> 
> Maybe I should buy my Doctor a new scale or give him my old one!



Great idea.  My Dr's scale also weighs heavy, I prefer my home scale.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have a Taylor Digital scale, I got it at Costco for about $20.  It is within 2 pounds of the doctor's scale.

Funny, I was talking to the nurse, women walk up to to the scale and remove everything they can without being starkers, men walk up and just stand on the scale, keys, change, shoes, etc.


----------



## bakechef

I told the nurse last time that I had to take my phone out of my pocket because I just took it off the charger and it had a full battery...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> I told the nurse last time that I had to take my phone out of my pocket because I just took it off the charger and it had a full battery...



ROFL!!!


----------



## CharlieD

Mad Cook said:


> Normally I wouldn't care less if chocolate vanished off the face of the earth. Don't like it much. Possibly a result of my age. I was born in 1949 and in the aftermath of WWII sweet rationing lasted until 1954 - it was considered more important to import raw materials to rebuild industry and pay off the wartime debt than to import sugar for sweets and chocolate.
> 
> ...




Interesting. My oldest did not eat the chocolate till he was 8 or so. First we would not give it him when he was really little, we lied told him it doesn't taste good. Then he simply did not ask for, until I almost forced him to try a chocolate candy. It was love at first Bite, so to speak.


----------



## CWS4322

Aunt Bea said:


> A serious question for Charlene and the rest of you dieters.
> 
> What kind of scale do you use?
> 
> I want/need a new one and I would like one that is accurate.  The one I have now weighs in about fifteen pounds under the one at my Doctor's office.
> 
> Maybe I should buy my Doctor a new scale or give him my old one!


I don't own a scale. When I go to see my doctor and I have to be weighed, I stand backwards on the scale so I can't see my weight and forbid the nurse to tell me what I weigh. I go by how my clothes fit and how I feel. I think weighing oneself gets one more focused on how much weight one has lost vs. how well one is doing on changing one's eating habits (which will last a lifetime, vs. a diet which often means one gains the weight back). I have kept the weight off for 18 months thanks to changing how I eat. If I had gone on a diet, I probably would've gained the weight back by now. Instead, I focused on changing my eating habits. I was not overweight, I just didn't like being a size 14. I really like being a size 8.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I might try this technique:


lol  Looks like my style!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Good for you! I am still celebrating getting down to  a 14-16 size from a 26-28 size. Looking forward to getting down to those single digits!



Wow!!! That is impressive. That is five sizes. Hubby has a whole new girlfriend.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I might try this technique:


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I might try this technique:




They have that cartoon taped on the scale at my cardiologist office!


----------



## Mad Cook

I fell off the (diet) wagon big time over the weekend so today when I was invited out to lunch I thought "What the hell" and went. I had thick slices of lamb rump cooked perfectly with just a little pinkness, and roasted veg (carrot, sweet potato and parsnips) accompanied by _the _most gorgeous creamed potatoes, followed by fresh fig tart and cream, And, what's more, I had a glass of wine with it - so there! I probably won't need to eat again today. 

Back on the Slimming World plan tomorrow. Class and weigh in on Wednesday.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> I fell off the (diet) wagon big time over the weekend so today when I was invited out to lunch I thought "What the hell" and went. I had thick slices of lamb rump cooked perfectly with just a little pinkness, and roasted veg (carrot, sweet potato and parsnips) accompanied by _the _most gorgeous creamed potatoes, followed by fresh fig tart and cream, And, what's more, I had a glass of wine with it - so there! I probably won't need to eat again today.
> 
> Back on the Slimming World plan tomorrow. Class and weigh in on Wednesday.



Every so often you need to treat yourself. You main dish was a balanced nutritional meal.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Well today was Doctor day!

A1C held steady at 6.3 and his evil scale registered a 10 pound loss, I was sure it would be more like 20!

The slow pace gets discouraging, but I'm still a loser in his book!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Fantastic A1C!  Good job!


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Fantastic A1C!  Good job!



Thanks, I think I am finally getting the hang of this eating business after almost 60 years of trying to figure it out!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks, I think I am finally getting the hang of this eating business after almost 60 years of trying to figure it out!



It's an evolving process process as you age, different needs for different stages of your life.  Unfortunately, my cravings still think I am 20 years old.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Wow!!! That is impressive. That is five sizes. Hubby has a whole new girlfriend.


Thank you Addie!

Deep water class tonight then aqua chi, it takes all of the stress out of my day.


----------



## CWS4322

I personally don't like the word "diet." It suggests that once you lose the weight, you can go back to your old eating habits. I prefer "new eating habits" that will last a lot longer than diet efforts. Change how you eat, and you will keep the weight off. Diet and the weight will come back on after you go back to your old eating habits. Simple. Add more exercise (a pound of fat is about the same as a pound of butter, a pound of muscle is about the size of a golf ball--you can lose fat and gain muscle and still weigh the same, but not wear the same size clothes--hence the reason why I don't weigh myself) and you will feel better and look better.


----------



## Mad Cook

CWS4322 said:


> I personally don't like the word "diet." It suggests that once you lose the weight, you can go back to your old eating habits. I prefer "new eating habits" that will last a lot longer than diet efforts. Change how you eat, and you will keep the weight off. Diet and the weight will come back on after you go back to your old eating habits. Simple. Add more exercise (a pound of fat is about the same as a pound of butter, a pound of muscle is about the size of a golf ball--you can lose fat and gain muscle and still weigh the same, but not wear the same size clothes--hence the reason why I don't weigh myself) and you will feel better and look better.


That's why I like Slimming World. There's nothing faddy about it and there's no-one telling you you'll go to hell if you have a gin and tonic or a slice of toast. It's about re-learning how to eat sensibly and healthily. 

And it works - I've played hookey for the last two weeks but I went this evening and way-hay, I've lost 5 pounds! I want to do it slowly and I don't want to part with much more than a pound a week. I don't want to be left with a lot of loose skin after the fat has gone!

I don't exercise as such - I reckon shovelling and carting two wheelbarrows of wet straw and manure (sorry if you're in the middle of your lunch) to the muck heap twice a day and walking half a mile a day to and from the field with the horse means I'm let off the treadmill.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> That's why I like Slimming World. There's nothing faddy about it and there's no-one telling you you'll go to hell if you have a gin and tonic or a slice of toast. It's about re-learning how to eat sensibly and healthily.
> 
> And it works - I've played hookey for the last two weeks but I went this evening and way-hay, I've lost 5 pounds! I want to do it slowly and I don't want to part with much more than a pound a week. I don't want to be left with a lot of loose skin after the fat has gone!
> 
> I don't exercise as such - I reckon shovelling and carting two wheelbarrows of wet straw and manure (sorry if you're in the middle of your lunch) to the muck heap twice a day and walking half a mile a day to and from the field with the horse means I'm let off the treadmill.



I would pay someone to let me live on their farm and be allowed to help with the chores. I can't possibly think of a better way to live. It leaves you with a good healthy tired at the end of the day. Unfortunately, I no longer can stand too long or walk very far. So it takes me twice as long to do just a simple chore right here in my apartment. It doesn't cost anything to dream though.


----------



## CharlieD

Any advice on treadmill? I decide to get one so i  can do at least some exercises. Looked on line there hundreds of them. Where do I even start?


----------



## Aunt Bea

CharlieD said:


> Any advice on treadmill? I decide to get one so i  can do at least some exercises. Looked on line there hundreds of them. Where do I even start?



Charlie, why not walk around the block?????

I guess I'm just too cheap to spend money until I'm sure I've committed myself to a long term exercise program.

Good luck, whatever route you take!


----------



## simonbaker

EFX is a good brand name that stands behind their machines. I have a "octane" brand elliptical, it's a little more economical & works great, it's a little easier on the knees.


----------



## Mad Cook

CharlieD said:


> Any advice on treadmill? I decide to get one so i can do at least some exercises. Looked on line there hundreds of them. Where do I even start?


Are you anywhere near a riding stables? If you are and you go along and volunteer to help they'll bite your hand off. Mucking out, carting water buckets, filling, carrying and hanging hay nets, sweeping the stable yard, leading the horses in and out to the paddocks - You get the same effect (weight loss and developing muscles) as when you go to the gym but it's free and the horses appreciate the attention.


----------



## CharlieD

Mad Cook said:


> Are you anywhere near a riding stables? If you are and you go along and volunteer to help they'll bite your hand off. Mucking out, carting water buckets, filling, carrying and hanging hay nets, sweeping the stable yard, leading the horses in and out to the paddocks - You get the same effect (weight loss and developing muscles) as when you go to the gym but it's free and the horses appreciate the attention.



Aaahhhhhh ............. No!


----------



## CharlieD

Aunt Bea said:


> Charlie, why not walk around the block?????
> 
> I guess I'm just too cheap to spend money until I'm sure I've committed myself to a long term exercise program.
> 
> Good luck, whatever route you take!



sorry when it hits 25 bellow, walking isn't happening.


----------



## Addie

Charlie I know several folks who have treadmills. They have them set up in an area where they are all alone. No TV, radio or anyone to talk to. So the treadmill just sits there unused. 

I don't mean to discourage you, but set it up where you can at least watch television or talk to someone. Or at the very least make sure there is enough room for you to set a book on so you can read while working out on it. It can get very lonely when you are all alone and have nothing to do but walk and look at four walls. The main reason why so many treadmills just sit unused in the corner somewhere and lonely. Sooner or later they end up in a yard sale. Good luck.


----------



## CarolPa

CharlieD said:


> Any advice on treadmill? I decide to get one so i  can do at least some exercises. Looked on line there hundreds of them. Where do I even start?



I am on my second treadmill and second elliptical and I do use them as does my husband. They are set up in a gameroom that has a TV and I watch TV while I exercise.  I'm gong to be watching TV anyway, why not exercise while I do it? First, decide if you want to run on it or walk on it.  If you want to run on it you need a heavy duty one that can take the pounding.  If you just want to walk you can get any kind.  I suggest going somewhere like Dick's Sporting Goods where you can get on the ones they have set up and try them all out to see what feels right for you.  I did not do this with my first elliptical and it was an uncomfortable fit for me and I sold it and bought one I had tried out.  Once you decide what kind you want, check on Craigslist in your area and see if anyone has a used one.  If not, then buy the one that felt best.  

If you are really not sure if you are going to continue to use it, maybe you can get a used one cheap to use until you know this is something you want to do long term before making a bigger investment.  

Good luck to you on this!


----------



## simonbaker

Not much for losing weight for me this weekend. Way to much good food around, then the movie theater popcorn & candy...argh!!!  Back to hitting it hard come tomorrow. : (


----------



## CWS4322

CharlieD said:


> Any advice on treadmill? I decide to get one so i  can do at least some exercises. Looked on line there hundreds of them. Where do I even start?


No advice here, CharlieD. I make sure when I go s/where in my car, I park at the far side of the parking lot. If there are stairs, I take the stairs. I also store a lot of stuff in my basement, so am up and down the stairs several times/day. I keep a set of hand weights by the couch and if I'm watching TV, I do some lifts during commercials, ditto for the stretch band. I also picked up a DVD set - Slim in 6 - at the Goodwill and pop that in the DVD player 3x / week. Is there a mall nearby that has morning walks? This is one way to walk without having to deal with the weather.


----------



## GotGarlic

I was going to say what Carol said  Great advice.


----------



## CarolPa

Aunt Bea said:


> Charlie, why not walk around the block?????
> 
> I guess I'm just too cheap to spend money until I'm sure I've committed myself to a long term exercise program.
> 
> Good luck, whatever route you take!




I don't have issues with anyone who does their walking outside.  It is actually better for you than the treadmill, because with an electric treadmill, the treadmill is moving you and you are exerting less energy. And walking outside is free.   I used to walk outside 20 years ago but for one thing, my health is not as good as it was and I am concerned that something will happen if I am out there walking.  If I'm on my treadmill all I have to do is turn it off and stop.  Also, my husband is here if something happens.  The second concern is that my neighbors are not all good about keeping their dogs on a leash or in a fenced in yard.  I love dogs, but not when a strange one is barking and chasing me up the street.  Traveling to the park to walk takes time, and I could already be walking on my treadmill for that time period.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Medical ID Carol...I have a key fob USB with all my medical files AND a medical ID pendant.  I don't leave home without them.  I also walk in a well traveled area by the YMCA.


----------



## Andy M.

SO has the third one in.  It comes preloaded with a form to fill our that contains all your medical information, medications, etc.

USB Medical ID Bracelets And Dog Tags With Free Custom Engraving


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I like those!!  Mine is easy to update, it also has a form/template to fill out.  It's the most current info I have and the program is on the USB so it can be used with any computer.  And I can keep Shrek on there, too.


----------



## taxlady

Do the EMTs usually have access to a computer "on the scene"?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Do the EMTs usually have access to a computer "on the scene"?



They do now with EMR (Electronic Medical Records) at least here in Missoula.  Tied to both hospitals and the 2 clinics that I use.  They are used now to transmit vitals, etc. to the receiving ER's and the Docs on Call.


----------



## CarolPa

Oh, I understand there's ways to be protected.  It's just not for me.  I prefer to be inside on my exercise equipment.


----------



## Addie

All our Boston Emergency vehicles have on board computers. Police, Fire and Ambulances.


----------



## GotGarlic

They do here, too. Having EMR is one of the requirements of the Affordable Care Act and there's funding in the Act to help implement it. In my area, most doctors' offices affiliated with the largest hospital system are connected to it. All my doctors can see all my test results with graphs and all my meds. The system warns of interactions. 

You can even have your palm scanned and associated with your account so EMTs can access your records if you are unconscious.


----------



## simonbaker

Got to the gym for water aerobics & aqua chi tonight, felt great!  I have had 2 bad days of eating this past week, I need to leave those sweets alone!


----------



## Mad Cook

I was rather miffed this week I was congratulating myself on losing 10lbs in 6 weeks using my scales at home only to be told that the all-singing, all dancing, whizzy, whizzy, Slimming World electronic scales say it's only 8 lbs. Grrr! 

Still not up to full mileage on my 5 miles a week walking challenge. Didn't do any this last week as every time I went up to the stables I needed the car for something else so I haven't got my mile a day in. Will start again on Monday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Now at 25 pounds lost, I'm starting to get comments.  Problem, sciatic pain is curtailing my walking.  If it's not one thing it's another.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now at 25 pounds lost, I'm starting to get comments.  Problem, sciatic pain is curtailing my walking.  If it's not one thing it's another.



That is a mean thing to have. Been there, done that. Take care of yourself.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> That is a mean thing to have. Been there, done that. Take care of yourself.



The pain that goes down my leg is what I can't handle...dull throbbing, makes me nauseous.  I have a TENS machine for some pain relief and BioFreeze for bedtime.  Not perfect but they help.  This pain can't be handled by tylenol or pain meds...darn it!  I hate nerve pain.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The pain that goes down my leg is what I can't handle...dull throbbing, makes me nauseous.  I have a TENS machine for some pain relief and BioFreeze for bedtime.  Not perfect but they help.  This pain can't be handled by tylenol or pain meds...darn it!  I hate nerve pain.



I have had it on more than once occasion. Twice I had it so severe I couldn't even stand, never mind walk. The first time was right after The Pirate was born at home. Newborn baby and I couldn't even get up to feed him or change him for three days. Only bed rest helped. The second time was in Hawaii. I decided to go for a walk. It lasted five hours. Just made it home.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now at 25 pounds lost, I'm starting to get comments.  Problem, sciatic pain is curtailing my walking.  If it's not one thing it's another.



Oh man, sciatica is the worst.  Congrats on the 25 pound loss, though, PF!

And to you too, Mad Chef, for your 8 to 10 pound loss!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The pain that goes down my leg is what I can't handle...dull throbbing, makes me nauseous.  I have a TENS machine for some pain relief and BioFreeze for bedtime.  Not perfect but they help.  This pain can't be handled by tylenol or pain meds...darn it!  I hate nerve pain.


I suffered from that for about 6 weeks one year. A friend booked me in to see her massage therapist who also has an MD in acupuncture. I kid you not, 10 minutes after she put the needles in, the pain went away and has not returned (it has been 10 years). If you have access to an acupuncturist, it might be worth a try. Nothing else I did worked. Since it is nerve pain, acupuncture might be the answer.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> I have had it on more than once occasion. Twice I had it so severe I couldn't even stand, never mind walk. The first time was right after The Pirate was born at home. Newborn baby and I couldn't even get up to feed him or change him for three days. Only bed rest helped. The second time was in Hawaii. I decided to go for a walk. It lasted five hours. Just made it home.


I couldn't sit, stand, walk, or drive. It was a brutal six weeks that 10 minutes at the acupuncturist cured.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I suffered from that for about 6 weeks one year. A friend booked me in to see her massage therapist who also has an MD in acupuncture. I kid you not, 10 minutes after she put the needles in, the pain went away and has not returned (it has been 10 years). If you have access to an acupuncturist, it might be worth a try. Nothing else I did worked. Since it is nerve pain, acupuncture might be the answer.




I'll check into that.  It's driving me nuts!


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The pain that goes down my leg is what I can't handle...dull throbbing, makes me nauseous. I have a TENS machine for some pain relief and BioFreeze for bedtime. Not perfect but they help. This pain can't be handled by tylenol or pain meds...darn it! I hate nerve pain.


I know aspirin is much maligned these days but when I have problems with my hip in cold damp weather aspirin is the only thing that really gets to it. Paracetamol doesn't work on me and ibuprofen only works for me in conjunction with codeine which is not a good thing to be taking. I don't have to take as much aspirin as Nurofen and codeine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I can't take anymore aspirin than I already do or risk bleeding problems.  Same with ibuprofen.  Even the narcotic I have does not help very much.  My TENS unit is working okay, along with the biofreeze and some therapy exercises I got from the therapists at work.  Being in healthcare, I have several routes I can research without it costing me my leg.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can't take anymore aspirin than I already do or risk bleeding problems.  Same with ibuprofen.  Even the narcotic I have does not help very much.  My TENS unit is working okay, along with the biofreeze and some therapy exercises I got from the therapists at work.  Being in healthcare, I have several routes I can research without it costing me my leg.




I would love to try accupuncture for my lower back but cost is an issue with me, too.  I am OK throughout the day but it kills me during the night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> I would love to try accupuncture for my lower back but cost is an issue with me, too.  I am OK throughout the day but it kills me during the night.



I'm very upset that I can no longer take ibuprofen, it has always been effective for me.  I really do not like being dependent on narcotics that don't work well.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm very upset that I can no longer take ibuprofen, it has always been effective for me.  I really do not like being dependent on narcotics that don't work well.




I can no longer take ibuprofen either, and I'm upset that I can no longer GET narcotics.


----------



## taxlady

A friend of mine had her gall bladder removed. They gave her oxydone. It just made her dopey, without helping with the pain. She smoked a joint and that worked.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> A friend of mine had her gall bladder removed. They gave her oxydone. It just made her dopey, without helping with the pain. She smoked a joint and that worked.



Shrek couldn't handle morphine, it's a last resort for him if you need him to make sense.  I can't work if I am taking narcotics, so I have to try other avenues to deal with the pain.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek couldn't handle morphine, it's a last resort for him if you need him to make sense.  *I can't work if I am taking narcotics,* so I have to try other avenues to deal with the pain.




Do you mean you can't function?  Or you're not allowed to work with narcotics in your blood.


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> A friend of mine had her gall bladder removed. They gave her oxydone. It just made her dopey, without helping with the pain. She smoked a joint and that worked.


Although Cannabis is a Class B Controlled Drug under the Misuse of Drugs Act 1971, in the UK under certain circumstances a medical drug created from cannabis is legally allowed in the UK but because it is produced by only one company it is too expensive for most patients to pay for on a private prescription or for the NHS to provide free so in fact it is rarely prescribed. 

While looking this up I came across the Ed Rosenthal case. I was quite shocked that someone could be convicted and sentenced because the Judge declared that the evidence which would clear him was inadmissible!

Apparently Queen Victoria used cannabis for "period" pains (that would be before it was made illegal, of course).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> Do you mean you can't function?  Or you're not allowed to work with narcotics in your blood.



Not many people want their nurses to be on narcotics while taking care of them...I'm not allowed to work with narcotics on board, good thing I hate taking them.


----------



## simonbaker

Not such a good week for me on eating well. I have continued to exercise, but eating the wrong foods. Stepped on the scale before going in the pool, I gained 3 pounds. : (  Plans to start cutting out the bakery & candy, tough with halloween just around the corner.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Not such a good week for me on eating well. I have continued to exercise, but eating the wrong foods. Stepped on the scale before going in the pool, I gained 3 pounds. : (  Plans to start cutting out the bakery & candy, tough with halloween just around the corner.



You seemed to have lost some of your resolve since the surgery. Try to remember that the purpose for Halloween is to pass out the candy, not take it in. We have to get you back on track. I know you can do it. Go girll!!


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not many people want their nurses to be on narcotics while taking care of them...I'm not allowed to work with narcotics on board, good thing I hate taking them.




Oh, I understand.  Most companies, even those not in the medical field, do not want their employees on narcotics, but allow it if it is prescribed and does not interfere with work performance.  I feel so much better when I take Percocet, but I do not take it unless it's prescribed after surgery.  Then I take one a day to stretch it out as long as I can.  I don't think I ever took enough to become dependent, but only because the doc would not prescribe that much.  I could very easily become an addict.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> You seemed to have lost some of your resolve since the surgery. Try to remember that the purpose for Halloween is to pass out the candy, not take it in. We have to get you back on track. I know you can do it. Go girll!!


Thanks Addie, I'm having a better week, so far, but it's only Tuesday!
I'm back to tracking my food on line & being more  conscience of what is going in my mouth.  Not opening that bag of candy until the kids start coming to the door for trick or treating Thursday night...Halloween.
Thanks for your support!


----------



## Kathleen

Someone might have already posted this, so I apologize if I did not see it in this thread.  Several at my job are trying to lose weight.  Many recommended a web site called Lose-It.  What I like about it is that it has tools for logging food, will keep count of calories, will log exercise, and has forums.  It has a terrific app for your phone and allows you to scan the bar code on foods to add to your diet.  Friends can become a group and post on each others homepage to motivate and get motivated.  Plus, it is free.

I recently joined up.  There is a premium version for $39/year, which isn't too spendy compared to other options.  With the premium version, it will give nutritional information, etc.  

It's not hard to use, but it is not as simple as some of its more expensive competitors.  *coughsWeightcoughsWatchers*  However, it is a fraction of the price.  I've been using it.  Many of my co-workers are using it.  Just want to toss it out there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Kathleen, I bookmarked it to look at this weekend.


----------



## simonbaker

Thanks for the tip. I will check that site out also.  I currently use sparkpeople.com,, but I'm always looking for new ideas.


----------



## Gravy Queen

There is a free app called my Fitness pal which is very useful , try using it to track what you eat , it adds up the calories . You can put recipes in too and it will work out the calories per portion plus it shows you the nutritional values . 

It is soooo easy to eat more calories than you need so keeping a check can be an eye opener .


----------



## CarolPa

Gravy Queen said:


> There is a free app called my Fitness pal which is very useful , try using it to track what you eat , it adds up the calories . You can put recipes in too and it will work out the calories per portion plus it shows you the nutritional values .
> 
> It is soooo easy to eat more calories than you need so keeping a check can be an eye opener .




I use FitDay.  I am also registered at SparksPeople, but I can't figure that one out.


----------



## simonbaker

Great tips, When I get a chance I will check both of those web sites, Fitness pal & FitDay, out.  Sounds like right up my alley!


----------



## simonbaker

I got in the gym for 45 mn today, just 25 mn on the bike then lifted weights for 25 mn, just to change it up a bit.


----------



## CWS4322

CarolPa said:


> I would love to try accupuncture for my lower back but cost is an issue with me, too.  I am OK throughout the day but it kills me during the night.


I don't know what the prices are in the States, but I have had acupuncture treatment for two issues. I went to a physiotherapist who was certified to practice a form of deep tissue accupuncture--it worked wonders on my chronic lower back pain and also resolved the issue where I could not turn my head and look over either shoulder. The treatments were $55 a session, and it took about 4-6 sessions to fix a problem with which I had lived for 25 years. I have been lower back pain free since 2005. And, I can still see over my shoulder. The acupuncture treatment for the sciatica nerve pain was $60 and I only required the one treatment. Some insurance plans cover acupuncture up to a certain amount. I was able to use the cost of the treatments on my tax returns under medical expenses.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> I would love to try accupuncture for my lower back but cost is an issue with me, too.  I am OK throughout the day but it kills me during the night.



Carol, are you on Medicare? If so, have you read that nice thick book they send you every year? Check to see if it is covered.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> Carol, are you on Medicare? If so, have you read that nice thick book they send you every year? Check to see if it is covered.




I doubt if it's covered.  Mine doesn't even cover my chiropractor, but he is a friend and charges me a minimal fee.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> I doubt if it's covered.  Mine doesn't even cover my chiropractor, but he is a friend and charges me a minimal fee.



Carol,* Medicare *is a federal program. And if you are on your state's *Medicaid* what Medicare doesn't pay for, Medicaid will pay the balance. Medicaid will also pay for your premiums for your Medicare.


----------



## CarolPa

I am not on  Medicaid, just Medicare.  I do not qualify.


----------



## Addie

Okay SB, checking up on you. How much of the Halloween candy do you eat?


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Okay SB, checking up on you. How much of the Halloween candy do you eat?


Thanks for checking Addie!  I was careful what I ate all day, I did splurge & have 3 fun size twix & 2 fun sized snickers & some hard candy. I ended up only going 50 calories over my goal for the day. We had over 100 trick or treaters for 5 hours, very busy neighborhood here. It felt like I had a sugar hangover, not much for an appetite the day after.  Got some time in the gym yesterday.  I'm feeling much better, overall, about eating this week, & exercising this week. Maybe the pool today.
Hope all is well with you Addie!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Thanks for checking Addie!  I was careful what I ate all day, I did splurge & have 3 fun size twix & 2 fun sized snickers & some hard candy. I ended up only going 50 calories over my goal for the day. We had over 100 trick or treaters for 5 hours, very busy neighborhood here. It felt like I had a sugar hangover, not much for an appetite the day after.  Got some time in the gym yesterday.  I'm feeling much better, overall, about eating this week, & exercising this week. Maybe the pool today.
> Hope all is well with you Addie!



Glad to hear the good news. At least you are aware of the dangers in special holidays. Now we have to get you through Thanksgiving.  Here's one watching over you and what you eat.


----------



## Kathleen

Just something healthier than my usual lunch:

I had a passel of Swiss chard left in the garden, so I made this recipe.  It's colorful, healthy, and really good!  Plus, it is easy to substitute items if needed.  Leeks instead of garlic.  Spinach instead of chard.  Black beans instead of pintos, etc.

I cut the oil and butter to 1 tablespoon each.  And I added 2 cups of cooked Barilla PLUS macaroni.  All said, a yummy lunch for 344 calories per serving!  With the two cups of pasta, I have four lunches!  Oh, and it freezes well too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sounds good Kathleen, thanks!


----------



## simonbaker

The pool felt wonderful today, like a relief after going in the gym for most of the week, last week. Water aerobics class then aqua chi, love it!


----------



## Kathleen

Aqua chi sounds awesome.


----------



## simonbaker

Kathleen said:


> Aqua chi sounds awesome.


I just love it, it feels like an internal massage.


----------



## CarolPa

Kathleen said:


> Just something healthier than my usual lunch:
> 
> I had a passel of Swiss chard left in the garden, so I made this recipe.  It's colorful, healthy, and really good!  Plus, it is easy to substitute items if needed.  Leeks instead of garlic.  Spinach instead of chard.  Black beans instead of pintos, etc.
> 
> I cut the oil and butter to 1 tablespoon each.  And I added 2 cups of cooked Barilla PLUS macaroni.  All said, a yummy lunch for 344 calories per serving!  With the two cups of pasta, I have four lunches!  Oh, and it freezes well too!




I copied that recipe.  I love Swiss Chard and also Pinto Beans.  What could I substitute for the goat cheese, if necessary?


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> I copied that recipe.  I love Swiss Chard and also Pinto Beans.  What could I substitute for the goat cheese, if necessary?



Cream cheese.


----------



## simonbaker

An hour in the pool tonight felt great!


----------



## Kathleen

CarolPa said:


> I copied that recipe.  I love Swiss Chard and also Pinto Beans.  What could I substitute for the goat cheese, if necessary?



Feta is also goat cheese, but I think it would work.  How about some fresh mozzarella?


----------



## Kathleen

There is a small group at work that is trying to drop mass and get healthier.  Everyone has their own eating plan to follow, but it is nice to have the camaraderie.  On Friday, we were all given "pebbles" by myInertia.com.  I went out for a walk today simply because I could see my rating against others in my group.  Who wants to be on the bottom of the exercise list???  

It's obnoxiously effective for me since I do not want to be at the bottom of the exercise barrel.  In retrospect, I cannot believe I VOLUNTEERED to wear this little thing!   

I'm not sure if I should be thrilled at its effectiveness or disturbed over the big brother-ishness.  

I did lose 2 pounds this week.......hmmm.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kathleen said:


> Feta is also goat cheese, but I think it would work.  How about some fresh mozzarella?



Feta doesn't melt very well. Another option is ricotta.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kathleen said:


> There is a small group at work that is trying to drop mass and get healthier.  Everyone has their own eating plan to follow, but it is nice to have the camaraderie.  On Friday, we were all given "pebbles" by myInertia.com.  I went out for a walk today simply because I could see my rating against others in my group.  Who wants to be on the bottom of the exercise list???
> 
> It's obnoxiously effective for me since I do not want to be at the bottom of the exercise barrel.  In retrospect, I cannot believe I VOLUNTEERED to wear this little thing!
> 
> I'm not sure if I should be thrilled at its effectiveness or disturbed over the big brother-ishness.
> 
> I did lose 2 pounds this week.......hmmm.



Heh, peer pressure isn't just for teenagers, eh?


----------



## CarolPa

GotGarlic said:


> Feta doesn't melt very well. Another option is ricotta.




The recipe didn't say the goat cheese was to melt, just be wamed.  It didn't look melted in the picture.  I think maybe the Feta would work.


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> The recipe didn't say the goat cheese was to melt, just be wamed.  It didn't look melted in the picture.  I think maybe the Feta would work.



In that case, any soft cheese you like will work


----------



## simonbaker

Kathleen said:


> There is a small group at work that is trying to drop mass and get healthier.  Everyone has their own eating plan to follow, but it is nice to have the camaraderie.  On Friday, we were all given "pebbles" by myInertia.com.  I went out for a walk today simply because I could see my rating against others in my group.  Who wants to be on the bottom of the exercise list???
> 
> It's obnoxiously effective for me since I do not want to be at the bottom of the exercise barrel.  In retrospect, I cannot believe I VOLUNTEERED to wear this little thing!
> 
> I'm not sure if I should be thrilled at its effectiveness or disturbed over the big brother-ishness.
> 
> I did lose 2 pounds this week.......hmmm.


Congratulations on your weight loss! What a great feeling that is.  Nothing like some peer pressure to give a person motivation.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm sticking at 28 pounds lost, I was just happy the scales at the doctor's office said the same since she had last seen me.  Have to work on boosting my exercise now.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm sticking at 28 pounds lost, I was just happy the scales at the doctor's office said the same since she had last seen me.  Have to work on boosting my exercise now.


What a fantastic feeling that is!! Congratulations!!!  Time to go out & buy a new outfit!!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm sticking at 28 pounds lost, I was just happy the scales at the doctor's office said the same since she had last seen me.  Have to work on boosting my exercise now.



28 pounds is 1.2 beagles worth.  

Awesome, PF!


----------



## Kathleen

Peer pressure....yes, it works at all ages.  

I made a chicken tinola to take to lunch this week.  I'm so glad that I kept my pepper leaves for it.  I used chayote squash instead of green papaya, but stayed pretty true to the rest of the recipe.  It's working out to around 130 calories per serving.   I did not make the chicken liver part...though I like chicken livers!

I find that I need to actually plan meals to stay on plan.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> What a fantastic feeling that is!! Congratulations!!!  Time to go out & buy a new outfit!!



Not yet, I'm just now back into the clothes I was wearing two years ago.  Have some more things to do before I get to go shopping.


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not yet, I'm just now back into the clothes I was wearing two years ago.  Have some more things to do before I get to go shopping.




I cannot wait to shovel out my closets and dressers and start new.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not yet, *I'm just now back into the clothes I was wearing two years ago.*  Have some more things to do before I get to go shopping.



Congratulations!

That is a wonderful feeling!

I have vowed to never buy a larger size again, I think that was my biggest mistake over the years, not holding the line!


----------



## simonbaker

Back in the pool today for deep water aerobics class.  Swam for an additional 20 minutes after that. Still staying on track.  The pool twice so far this week, back to the gym tomorrow.  72 pounds down since August 20th, 2012


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Back in the pool today for deep water aerobics class.  Swam for an additional 20 minutes after that. Still staying on track.  The pool twice so far this week, back to the gym tomorrow.  72 pounds down since August 20th, 2012



OMG.  72 pounds!  Simonbaker, that is a whole 3rd grader!!!  A  big black labrador!!!  2.5 beagles!!!

I am thrilled to pieces for you!!!  Can you tell I'm excited??


----------



## yummy_food

simonbaker said:


> Back in the pool today for deep water aerobics class.  Swam for an additional 20 minutes after that. Still staying on track.  The pool twice so far this week, back to the gym tomorrow.  72 pounds down since August 20th, 2012



Thats awesome! Keep going!


----------



## simonbaker

Thank you for the positive support! Much appreciated.  Hopes to get through Thanksgiving successfully!


----------



## Kathleen

WOW!  That is terrific!  Share some secrets to keep motivated!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Back in the pool today for deep water aerobics class.  Swam for an additional 20 minutes after that. Still staying on track.  The pool twice so far this week, back to the gym tomorrow.  72 pounds down since August 20th, 2012



Time to get a smaller apron for work! I am impressed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> WOW!  That is terrific!  Share some secrets to keep motivated!



We could sic Addie on you, Kathleen...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We could sic Addie on you, Kathleen...



I have become SB's private cheering section. When her journey first started, I was so scared with what the doctor told her. Just about "lose the weight or die very shortly." Not words anyone wants to hear. All I could think of was her daughter losing her mother. So I made it my personal charge to help her. I know it is really hard for anyone to lose even a few pounds. For her I realized it was going to be even harder. She was doing so good. And then the emergency surgery came about. It really was a setback for her. The  doctor told her after the surgery that the diet would have to wait. There were certain foods he did not want her to eat. Of course they were the foods she relied on mostly for the weight loss. So for six to eight weeks she was eating foods she hadn't had in a long time. And I am sure they tasted good. So once she got the go ahead, getting her back on track was the next goal. She had only gained a few pounds back, so that was an encouraging part. 

I try to never scold her, only encourage her to get back on track when she does fall off even for only a day. Yelling never works for anything. The holidays are coming up and I am going to be vigilant about watching what she posts. I don't expect perfect behavior from her. But I do expect for her to always be trying. She has done so well. I am so proud of her. Her husband and daughter have a new stranger in the house. I don't know what her ultimate goal is, but when she does reach her ideal weight, then it will be to keep her on maintenance. We will enter the new phase together. I don't ever want her to feel that no one cares. Because I do. Very much so! 

Now if I could only do the same for myself!


----------



## simonbaker

Thank you so very very much Addie!  I'm currently 211# with hopes & dreams to get down to 135#. You have been a huge cheerleader, comforter, motivater & good friend through my whole weight loss/lifestyle change. All of DC has been a contributing support factor as well.  
Besides all of this being a huge motivator, Kathleen, I would say one of the biggest things for me is realizing how much protein it takes to lose weight. I am not much of a meat or egg eater so it has had it's challenges. If  I could just get by on carb's & junk food I certainly would! I realize I can still eat those things, but in moderation, some days better than others.  Exercise always plays a big role. Being so heavy most of those gym machines or even walking were painful for me. I started water walking in the pool, pain free! Eventually walking has led to water aerobics & learning to swim. It was all a gradual process, a real lifestyle change.

Hope to hear all is well with you Addie. Just to let you know I have enough care in here, for you, for the both of us!! Never sell yourself short of knowing what a wonderful, caring person you really are!

DC is the best thing that has ever happened for me. The support & encouragement from everyone is the best there is!!


----------



## Kathleen

Heartwarming, Addie and SB.  VERY motivating too!  Thank you both for sharing! I weigh in with my co-workers tomorrow.  I'm actually anxious!


----------



## Addie

You will make that 135#'s. And I will be right there beside you all the way and beyond. You scared the bejesus out of me with that very first post and the words your doctor told you. Little by little you are coming back from that setback from the surgery. I know it hasn't been easy for you. Mentally, physically and emotionally. But I think by now you know you can count on all of us here. Not just me. 

So often DC has reached out for one of our members and gotten them through a difficult time. Whether it has been the loss of a beloved pet or losing weight. And right now it is a tremendous arm of support for me with my daughter. I really do appreciate all the angels that are sent my way. Like I have said so many times, one can never have too many angels to watch over them. No matter what the circumstances may be.


----------



## Addie

Kathleen said:


> Heartwarming, Addie and SB.  VERY motivating too!  Thank you both for sharing! I weigh in with my co-workers tomorrow.  I'm actually anxious!



Remember SB's words. "How much protein it takes to lose weight." If you take in more protein than carbs, it will take longer for you to feel hungry again. Protein stays with you a lot longer than carbs. Carbs turn to sugar, and sugar acts like a laxative. Exit the body quicker, hungry sooner. Why do you think there is sugar in mother's milk and formula? Milk and dairy are binding and babies need a laxative to keep that poop flowing. So they need to eat more often and less sleep for mommy. 

Most folks wake up in the middle of the night because they are hungry. Have a protein instead of a carb snack and sleep through the night. Proteins are also muscle and tissue builders. Keep a stash of hard boiled eggs to much on at night for a snack. Beats popcorn. Less fattening and will stay with you. 

 Good luck on your quest to lose weight. Keep us informed how you are doing. Good or bad.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's important to distinguish between types of carbs and remember the value of fiber in helping people feel full. There's nothing wrong with fruit or carrot sticks as a snack, and popcorn doesn't have to be fattening. I know people who spray it with kitchen spray and then sprinkle with an herb/spice mixture or Parmesan cheese to season it.

Less healthful carbs like bread and pasta should be avoided as snacks.


----------



## CarolPa

As a diabetic, fruit and popcorn are 2 things I have to avoid, as they spike my blood sugar.  I can do small quantities of mandarin oranges or pears.  Diabetic educators tell us that fruit sugar is handles differently by the body and will not spike blood sugar, but the proof is in the blood sugar meter.


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> As a diabetic, fruit and popcorn are 2 things I have to avoid, as they spike my blood sugar.  I can do small quantities of mandarin oranges or pears.  Diabetic educators tell us that fruit sugar is handles differently by the body and will not spike blood sugar, but the proof is in the blood sugar meter.



It's also important to distinguish between advice for healthy people trying to lose weight and advice for people who have specific diseases or conditions. I was speaking about the general population.


----------



## CarolPa

GotGarlic said:


> It's also important to distinguish between advice for healthy people trying to lose weight and advice for people who have specific diseases or conditions. I was speaking about the general population.



Looking back, I don't see where I said you were wrong.  I was only stating my own experience.  I have no idea who on this forum has what medical conditions and even if I did, I would not attempt at giving them medical advice.


----------



## simonbaker

Fridays are my most difficult time to get in the gym, but I did it today anyway, just thinking about this thread on DC & all of the support.  I got 75 minutes in there btween the bike, elliptical & weights.  Thanks to all!!!  : )


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Fridays are my most difficult time to get in the gym, but I did it today anyway, just thinking about this thread on DC & all of the support.  I got 75 minutes in there btween the bike, elliptical & weights.  Thanks to all!!!  : )



Good for you. How are the muscles toning up? If you want your stomach to tone up really good, an easy exercise is when ever you are laying down watching TV or just resting, hold both legs up just a couple of inches and count to five. Do this about three or four times. Eventually you will get the count up to ten. Be prepared to really feel the muscles in your thighs and tummy really pulling and getting tight. After about two weeks you will begin to see a big difference. Do it when you first get in bed. Anytime you are laying down.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Good for you. How are the muscles toning up? If you want your stomach to tone up really good, an easy exercise is when ever you are laying down watching TV or just resting, hold both legs up just a couple of inches and count to five. Do this about three or four times. Eventually you will get the count up to ten. Be prepared to really feel the muscles in your thighs and tummy really pulling and getting tight. After about two weeks you will begin to see a big difference. Do it when you first get in bed. Anytime you are laying down.


That is a new exercise for me, I will try it out later tonight, thanks again for the great advice!!  My stomach is starting to feel tighter, I can tell because I can feel it in my incision, it's about 10" long right down the front of my stomach. It's been 7 months since my surgery, it's all healed up looking but I can feel it on the inside. My upper thighs do need a lot of tightening though.  I will definitely work the exercise you mentioned. Thanks again!!


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> As a diabetic, fruit and popcorn are 2 things I have to avoid, as they spike my blood sugar.  I can do small quantities of mandarin oranges or pears.  Diabetic educators tell us *that fruit sugar is handled differently by the body *and will not spike blood sugar, but the proof is in the blood sugar meter.



I have the same problem. And I love fruit. Beets, corn, peas, carrots are just some of the veggies loaded with natural sugars. Watermelon has a lot of nutrients in it, but it has more sugar than nutrients. It is a reality of life. Even natural sugars in foods are not always the best choice. If I eat just three green grapes, my sugar can shoot from 110 to over 200 in a matter of minutes. 

I asked my son Poo, how come if orange juice is the best thing to take when you are having a sugar crash, then how come eating an orange is good for you. The answer was that your body handles the sugars more slowly with the flesh of the orange, but eventually you sugar will start climbing. You are still taking in the natural sugar of the fruit. Sugar is sugar! And it is a main contributor to becoming overweight.


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> Looking back, I don't see where I said you were wrong.  I was only stating my own experience.  I have no idea who on this forum has what medical conditions and even if I did, I would not attempt at giving them medical advice.



Sorry, it came across as you were contradicting what I had said.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I have the same problem. And I love fruit. Beets, corn, peas, carrots are just some of the veggies loaded with natural sugars. Watermelon has a lot of nutrients in it, but it has more sugar than nutrients. It is a reality of life. Even natural sugars in foods are not always the best choice. If I eat just three green grapes, my sugar can shoot from 110 to over 200 in a matter of minutes.
> 
> I asked my son Poo, how come if orange juice is the best thing to take when you are having a sugar crash, then how come eating an orange is good for you. The answer was that your body handles the sugars more slowly with the flesh of the orange, but eventually you sugar will start climbing. You are still taking in the natural sugar of the fruit. Sugar is sugar! And it is a main contributor to becoming overweight.



Just to add to that, it's the fiber in whole fruit that slows down the absorption of the sugar in it. Fiber and protein both have that effect.


----------



## Aunt Bea

GotGarlic said:


> Just to add to that, it's the fiber in whole fruit that slows down the absorption of the sugar in it. Fiber and protein both have that effect.



I think that years ago people had an instinctive understanding of these things.  If you look at various customary food pairings things like eating fruit and cheese together.  Also complementary proteins that make complete proteins like milk paired with whole grains or corn paired with beans etc...  Somewhere along the lines we seem to have lost that instinctive or intuitive sense, too many cheese curls and froot loops I guess!


----------



## Kathleen

My weigh-in was today.  (It should have been tomorrow, but I went a day early.)  I'm down two pounds!


----------



## Dawgluver

Kathleen said:


> My weigh-in was today.  (It should have been tomorrow, but I went a day early.)  I'm down two pounds!



 

Fantastic, Kathleen!


----------



## taxlady

Way (weigh) to go Kathleen.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> My weigh-in was today.  (It should have been tomorrow, but I went a day early.)  I'm down two pounds!



Yea, Kathleen!!!


----------



## Addie

Kathleen said:


> My weigh-in was today.  (It should have been tomorrow, but I went a day early.)  I'm down two pounds!



 Take a bow Kathleen. Keep up the good work. Way to go!


----------



## simonbaker

Kathleen said:


> My weigh-in was today.  (It should have been tomorrow, but I went a day early.)  I'm down two pounds!


Congratulations Kathleen!!  So happy for you!


----------



## bakechef

Hello, my name is Mike and I'm a sugar addict...

Today is day 4 without sweets.  I'm trying to break the sugar cravings.  Stress is one of my sugar triggers and once I start on sugar, I crave it all the time!

2014 will be the year I finally make it below 200 pounds, I've come so far, but the last couple of years have been ones of battling to not gain weight, and not really losing any more.

I'll never be free of sweets, but if I can stop the cravings I'll be much better off!  I never want to quit sweets all together, but get back to the point where I'll only eat good ones, not mindlessly eating whatever is available.

Being hypoglycemic, my body makes it really difficult to give up the sweets.  As soon as my body isn't used to getting them all the time my blood sugar levels will be much more stable and low blood sugar issues will become rare.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Hello, my name is Mike and I'm a sugar addict...
> 
> Today is day 4 without sweets.  I'm trying to break the sugar cravings.  Stress is one of my sugar triggers and once I start on sugar, I crave it all the time!
> 
> 2014 will be the year I finally make it below 200 pounds, I've come so far, but the last couple of years have been ones of battling to not gain weight, and not really losing any more.
> 
> I'll never be free of sweets, but if I can stop the cravings I'll be much better off!  I never want to quit sweets all together, but get back to the point where I'll only eat good ones, not mindlessly eating whatever is available.
> 
> Being hypoglycemic, my body makes it really difficult to give up the sweets.  As soon as my body isn't used to getting them all the time my blood sugar levels will be much more stable and low blood sugar issues will become rare.



Hello Mike!!

My name is Fiona, I am also a sugar addict...

Good Luck!  Just holler when you need support!  We want to help you succeed.


----------



## Aunt Bea

bakechef said:


> Hello, my name is Mike and I'm a sugar addict...
> 
> Today is day 4 without sweets.  I'm trying to break the sugar cravings.  Stress is one of my sugar triggers and once I start on sugar, I crave it all the time!
> 
> 2014 will be the year I finally make it below 200 pounds, I've come so far, but the last couple of years have been ones of battling to not gain weight, and not really losing any more.
> 
> I'll never be free of sweets, but if I can stop the cravings I'll be much better off!  I never want to quit sweets all together, but get back to the point where I'll only eat good ones, not mindlessly eating whatever is available.
> 
> Being hypoglycemic, my body makes it really difficult to give up the sweets.  As soon as my body isn't used to getting them all the time my blood sugar levels will be much more stable and low blood sugar issues will become rare.



Poor Rob, no more treats! 

For me the only way to break the cravings is to go on a no carb diet for a few days and then gradually add back a few "good carbs".

I wish you the best of luck and if you come up with any tips that seem to work for you please pass them along!


----------



## bakechef

Well, the house is filled up with junk at this point, my mom loaded us up with lindt truffles and other candy before she left. I didn't have the heart to tell her that I was going on a sugar boycott for a few weeks!  Rob will be just fine 

Having blood sugar that plummets at the blink of an eye, low carb and no carb are a no-go for me.  I'll tell you the first couple of days was a bit rough, my body was used to getting a bunch of sugar, and my blood sugar was dropping every couple of hours, so I had to have some crackers handy at work to level out, but I really REALLY wanted sugar!  Once I'm at the point where I'm only eating sweets on occasion, the low blood sugar issues almost go away.  I actually get hungry instead of having to eat because the blood sugar is starting to drop.

Yesterday was a day off, and our plan was to lounge around on a cold and rainy day, I STILL didn't eat any sweets! It's getting easier every day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had my last piece of fudge for the season last night.  Time to get real, again!


----------



## Kathleen

I will be back on the wagon come January 6.  Though...I will likely be more mindful starting on the first.  

To get things started, we organized the kitchen.  A much needed chore.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kitchen organization...very important.


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Kitchen organization...very important.




Yep...I stashed the chocolate in an inconvenient location.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> Yep...I stashed the chocolate in an inconvenient location.



Mines behind the catnip...If I get a treat, so do they!


----------



## simonbaker

I forgot to bring my diaretic pills when we left for Christmas break,  After the pool tonight, I weighed myself at the gym & I gained 8 pounds. that just cannot be right. I'm  sure the weight has gone up some, but not to that extreme.  Very discouraging seeing the scale go up that high.


----------



## CWS4322

I cut refined sugar, "white" and everything wheat from my diet in June 2012. I wore a size 14 then. I now wear a size 6 or 8. I also eat my big meal with the most amount of protein in the morning. Don't have a clue how much I weigh, but my friends tell me that I'm skinny. I feel great.


----------



## GotGarlic

simonbaker said:


> I forgot to bring my diaretic pills when we left for Christmas break,  After the pool tonight, I weighed myself at the gym & I gained 8 pounds. that just cannot be right. I'm  sure the weight has gone up some, but not to that extreme.  Very discouraging seeing the scale go up that high.



Is that the scale you usually use? Not all scales are calibrated the same, so it could be off.


----------



## CWS4322

GotGarlic said:


> Is that the scale you usually use? Not all scales are calibrated the same, so it could be off.


I haven't weighed myself since 1989. I don't believe in scales. I turn my back when I get weighed at my doctor's office. I go by how "big" my clothes are. It works for me. 

 Because I eat my daily portion of protein before noon, cut wheat and white from my diet,, I don't have cravings. Fortunately, I've never been a "carbs" person and I don't miss the sweets, bread, or other things that contain wheat. A friend is staying with me for a few months. She needs to lose some weight. I'm doing the cooking, so she's eating like I eat. We'll see how that works. I've got lots of size 14 and 12 clothes waiting for her.

 Cut wheat and refined sugar out of your diet and you'll be amazed at how quickly the weight comes off.


----------



## bakechef

GotGarlic said:


> Is that the scale you usually use? Not all scales are calibrated the same, so it could be off.



And don't forget that weight can shift a lot from day to day depending on how bloated you are.  my weight can fluctuate a good 3 pounds if I've been eating in restaurants for a few days.  The combination of eating more than I'm used to and the salt content gets me every time.

My doctor's scale always weighs me heavy, If I could stand on it naked, I would!


----------



## bakechef

CWS4322 said:


> I haven't weighed myself since 1989. I don't believe in scales. I turn my back when I get weighed at my doctor's office. I go by how "big" my clothes are. It works for me.
> 
> Because I eat my daily portion of protein before noon, cut wheat and white from my diet,, I don't have cravings. Fortunately, I've never been a "carbs" person and I don't miss the sweets, bread, or other things that contain wheat. A friend is staying with me for a few months. She needs to lose some weight. I'm doing the cooking, so she's eating like I eat. We'll see how that works. I've got lots of size 14 and 12 clothes waiting for her.
> 
> Cut wheat and refined sugar out of your diet and you'll be amazed at how quickly the weight comes off.



I'm unfortunately a carb lover!  I just have to be smart about it and not eat it with every meal.  It's easy to get on a cycle where carbs are breakfast, sandwiches and chips or fries for lunch and pasta and other starches for dinner.  Don't get me wrong, I would love to get away with eating this way, but I know that I cannot.  Then add in the soda and other sugary drinks...


----------



## CWS4322

bakechef said:


> I'm unfortunately a carb lover! I just have to be smart about it and not eat it with every meal. It's easy to get on a cycle where carbs are breakfast, sandwiches and chips or fries for lunch and pasta and other starches for dinner. Don't get me wrong, I would love to get away with eating this way, but I know that I cannot. Then add in the soda and other sugary drinks...


Pick up a copy of the book, The Wheat Belly. I still eat dried fruit, but use lettuce or rice wraps for my sandwiches. And, limit how many times / year I eat poutine! I am a protein addict. Love protein and veggies. Rarely eat pasta or starches.


----------



## GotGarlic

CWS4322 said:


> I haven't weighed myself since 1989. I don't believe in scales...



I was asking simonbaker, since she said she was discouraged by her result


----------



## GotGarlic

bakechef said:


> I'm unfortunately a carb lover!  I just have to be smart about it and not eat it with every meal.  It's easy to get on a cycle where carbs are breakfast, sandwiches and chips or fries for lunch and pasta and other starches for dinner.  Don't get me wrong, I would love to get away with eating this way, but I know that I cannot.  Then add in the soda and other sugary drinks...



My DH was eating that way, too. In September, he conducted a professional-development trip for teachers where they stayed overnight at a state park lodge and I helped him plan the meals; breakfast included vanilla Greek yogurt with granola for a topping and he's been eating that ever since. I've also been making soups and stews more. We got him a Thermos and he takes some soup or stew and a piece of fruit for lunch.

I reminded him that combining protein and complex carbs gives a feeling of satisfaction and fullness, so you don't get hungry as soon as if you only have, say, toast with butter and jelly for breakfast. Hope this helps.


----------



## simonbaker

GotGarlic said:


> Is that the scale you usually use? Not all scales are calibrated the same, so it could be off.


I hope it's off, but I try to always weigh myself the same day, the same time on the same scale.  I started back on my diaretic medications.  Hope that will help some of the excess water weight off. Thanks for the positive thoughts!


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> I hope it's off, but I try to always weigh myself the same day, the same time on the same scale.  I started back on my diaretic medications.  Hope that will help some of the excess water weight off. Thanks for the positive thoughts!


I'll bet a lot of it is just water weight. Were you eating salty food, too?


----------



## bakechef

8 days without sweets, and the cravings have mellowed considerably


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> 8 days without sweets, and the cravings have mellowed considerably



Great Mike!!


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> I'll bet a lot of it is just water weight. Were you eating salty food, too?


Yes, a lot of everything.  I need to get out of this slump.  Glad the holidays are done.  Plan to leave the chocolate alone on Valentines day. All holidays seem to have challenges when candy & bakery is involved.


----------



## bakechef

Thursday was 3 weeks without munching on sweets, this coming thursday will be a full month.

The only "sweet" stuff that I've consumed was a little vanilla creamer in my am coffee and a regular size spoon full of good honey in my plain greek yogurt, that takes the edge off the tartness of the greek yogurt, I like the tartness, but for me a bit of honey and some walnuts makes it perfect!

After thursday, I'll probably treat myself.  My goal is to enjoy sweets but not mindlessly eat them, use them as a treat and a "sometimes food".


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> Thursday was 3 weeks without munching on sweets, this coming Thursday will be a full month.
> 
> The only "sweet" stuff that I've consumed was a little vanilla creamer in my am coffee and a regular size spoon full of good honey in my plain Greek yogurt, that takes the edge off the tartness of the Greek yogurt, I like the tartness, but for me a bit of honey and some walnuts makes it perfect!
> 
> After Thursday, I'll probably treat myself.  My goal is to enjoy sweets but not mindlessly eat them, use them as a treat and a "sometimes food".



Congratulation of making it this far. Set up a schedule for treating yourself. Totaling denying yourself is punishment. You now know you can control the sweets. So once a week, *during your work week*, allow yourself to have a treat. Even if it is on your break at work. There you are busy and can't be munching and stuffing your face mindlessly. The benefit of all this effort is that after several months you are going to find sweets _too sweet_ and your craving will become less and less. Just imagine when there is a plate piled high with warm fresh cinnamon rolls and you look at them with disgust. "No thank you" will be your mantra. 

BC, I do all the baking for the whole family. Cookies, cakes, pies, etc. I never stick my finger to taste. The beater goes unlicked, there is not one to clean out the bowl. No little or big kids to fight over who gets a spoonful of frosting or batter. And when the product is ready for delivery, there is not missing slice of the chocolate cake or pie. All the cookies are going out the door. You can do it. I know. 

Hang in there. You are doing great.


----------



## Aunt Bea

bakechef said:


> Thursday was 3 weeks without munching on sweets, this coming thursday will be a full month.
> 
> The only "sweet" stuff that I've consumed was a little vanilla creamer in my am coffee and a regular size spoon full of good honey in my plain greek yogurt, that takes the edge off the tartness of the greek yogurt, I like the tartness, but for me a bit of honey and some walnuts makes it perfect!
> 
> After thursday, I'll probably treat myself.  My goal is to enjoy sweets but not mindlessly eat them, use them as a treat and a "sometimes food".



Hang in there kid you are doing great, I just don't know how you do it!  

This is what it would be like if I had your job! 

Norman Rockwell's Baker Reading Diet Book | ARTIST | Norman Rockwell


----------



## Addie

Perfect Aunt Bea!


----------



## Addie

Hey SB, where are you? You haven't been posting very much. How is the battle of losing weight going? Check in!


----------



## bakechef

Aunt Bea said:


> Hang in there kid you are doing great, I just don't know how you do it!
> 
> This is what it would be like if I had your job!
> 
> Norman Rockwell's Baker Reading Diet Book | ARTIST | Norman Rockwell



LOL, I REALLY want to eat a spoon full of icing!


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> LOL, I REALLY want to eat a spoon full of icing!



No, no! You have been doing really good. Find a couple of those little Hershey miniatures in dark chocolate. That is all you are allowed for now!.


----------



## bakechef

Addie said:


> No, no! You have been doing really good. Find a couple of those little Hershey miniatures in dark chocolate. That is all you are allowed for now!.



I have a bunch of truffles and other chocolate in the pantry, just taunting me, that and peppermint Joe Joes from Trader Joes!  Ain't gonna do it!


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> I have a bunch of truffles and other chocolate in the pantry, just taunting me, that and peppermint Joe Joes from Trader Joes!  Ain't gonna do it!



Has it ever occurred to you to give them to someone who doesn't live in your home? Out of sight, out of mind? To keep them is not a challenge, it is setting yourself up for failure.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> Has it ever occurred to you to give them to someone who doesn't live in your home? Out of sight, out of mind? To keep them is not a challenge, it is setting yourself up for failure.



That's how it works in my house!

If I clear away all of the goodies I do just fine because I'm too lazy to go out and get a treat when I have a craving.  If I have treats in the house and I have a craving I end up ripping the cupboard doors off trying to get to it!

Was Jekyll the fat one or was that Hyde, hmmm!


----------



## bakechef

Addie said:


> Has it ever occurred to you to give them to someone who doesn't live in your home? Out of sight, out of mind? To keep them is not a challenge, it is setting yourself up for failure.



I look at it just the opposite.  So far for over 3 weeks I've been SUCCESSFUL avoiding sweets that are in my house.  I'll never be able to avoid sweets all together, I need to learn to live with them.  I work all day with sweets, there are often "spare" cookies and cake around.

I want to be clear, I'm not giving up sweets for the long term, just learning to have a different relationship with them!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> I look at it just the opposite.  So far for over 3 weeks I've been SUCCESSFUL avoiding sweets that are in my house.  I'll never be able to avoid sweets all together, I need to learn to live with them.  I work all day with sweets, there are often "spare" cookies and cake around.
> 
> I want to be clear, I'm not giving up sweets for the long term, just learning to have a different relationship with them!



I find this a healthier (mentally) way to manage this.  I too have dark chocolate in the house, it's there if I want it.  I'm really good at not wanting it.  When it is all out of the house is when I get the incredible cravings for it and MUST HAVE it.  I eat (and buy) more then and it's hard to get back under control.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I find this a healthier (mentally) way to manage this.  I too have dark chocolate in the house, it's there if I want it.  I'm really good at not wanting it.  When it is all out of the house is when I get the incredible cravings for it and MUST HAVE it.  I eat (and buy) more then and it's hard to get back under control.



I agree, when I have none in the house is when I seem to have the most intense cravings.  We seem to want things that we don't have.


----------



## simonbaker

I am still working hard on the  5 pounds I gained over Christmas week.  It wouldn't take much to gain all of the weight back.  I just like all of the wrong foods way to much!


----------



## simonbaker

I started tracking my food again, helps to stay accountable on calorie intake.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> I started tracking my food again, helps to stay accountable on calorie intake.



Great!  It does help when you veer off the course.


----------



## LPBeier

simonbaker said:


> I started tracking my food again, helps to stay accountable on calorie intake.



Way to go!  You inspire!

I am losing thanks to the no fat diet I am on.  I cheated tonight with a piece of veggie pizza that had almost no low-fat cheese on it and the pains started up again.  So I know I have no choice but to stay on it until the surgery in just over a week.  The doctor wanted me to lose weight and so far I have lost 8 pounds since it started before Christmas.

I am going to the pool 3 x a week doing my 500 meters walking to try and be in a little better shape as it will be a little while before I can get there again after.  I will probably be able to walk on the treadmill, but not the pool.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good for you, Laurie!!!

I've been going to Rehab for an hour three times a week.  Using the weights and the stationary bikes.  I'm a lot more focused there and there is support if I want to try something new.  Besides, they know me.


----------



## bakechef

One month, 4 weeks without sweets!  Now to cut myself some slack and enjoy an occasional treat!

I've accomplished the goal of stabilizing my blood sugar.  While not diabetic I have been suffering from low blood sugar issues since I was a teenager, the one way to mess things up is to start consuming excess sugar.  For the last week I'm eating because I'm hungry not because my blood sugar has dropped!  Is almost weird to feel hungry, since my blood sugar usually dictates when I eat.  

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good work, Mike!


----------



## Dawgluver

Yay!!!  Way to go, Bakechef!  And Simonbaker and LP!


----------



## taxlady

bakechef said:


> One month, 4 weeks without sweets!  Now to cut myself some slack and enjoy an occasional treat!
> 
> I've accomplished the goal of stabilizing my blood sugar.  While not diabetic I have been suffering from low blood sugar issues since I was a teenager, the one way to mess things up is to start consuming excess sugar.  For the last week I'm eating because I'm hungry not because my blood sugar has dropped!  Is almost weird to feel hungry, since my blood sugar usually dictates when I eat.
> 
> Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


w00t!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I started tracking my food again, helps to stay accountable on calorie intake.



Glad to hear it. You seem to be able to stay on track when you were doing it every day. Just remember you need a protein in your breakfast and a midmorning snack of protein also. 

I am still watching you!


----------



## CWS4322

bakechef said:


> One month, 4 weeks without sweets! Now to cut myself some slack and enjoy an occasional treat!


Way to go!!!! That is great!!! I have cut out sugar since June 2012, however, I do allow myself an occasional treat--and pay for it the next day with a bitching headache.  I didn't have a blood sugar issue but do suffer from chronic depression--cutting out sugar and pasta/bread/white has made a huge difference. Not that I don't still have problems November and December, but the depression is a lot better than it has been.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Glad to hear it. You seem to be able to stay on track when you were doing it every day. Just remember you need a protein in your breakfast and a midmorning snack of protein also.
> 
> I am still watching you!


  Glad to hear!!   I need to get that protein back into my eating plan again.  I got in the gym today. 35 mn on the bike & 2 different programs on the elliptical, both at 35 mn each.  Burst of energy tonight, maybe trying to make up for lost time...


----------



## bakechef

Since Christmas I've lost 7 pounds!  I'm pretty excited about that!

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## powerplantop

bakechef said:


> Since Christmas I've lost 7 pounds!  I'm pretty excited about that!
> 
> Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app



That is really good! Keep doing what is working.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Since Christmas I've lost 7 pounds!  I'm pretty excited about that!
> 
> Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Wonderful!!!


----------



## taxlady

bakechef said:


> Since Christmas I've lost 7 pounds!  I'm pretty excited about that!
> 
> Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


Way to go! That's a really good rate of weight loss (~2 lbs/wk) for keeping it off.


----------



## simonbaker

bakechef said:


> Since Christmas I've lost 7 pounds!  I'm pretty excited about that!
> 
> Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


Good for you!! That is fantastic!


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> Since Christmas I've lost 7 pounds!  I'm pretty excited about that!
> 
> Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Great!!! We are excited for you too! And you can blame that on the fact that you gave up those sweets. So well worth the effort.


----------



## LPBeier

bakechef said:


> Since Christmas I've lost 7 pounds!  I'm pretty excited about that!
> 
> Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Good for You!


----------



## bakechef

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> Thanks everyone!



So have you learned that sweets are not your friend? Have your one treat, then get back on that "no sweets" wagon. Eventually, you will find that they are all of a sudden just 'too' sweet.


----------



## bakechef

I still love sweets and always will.  I am just going to use them as treats and not an every day thing.


----------



## LPBeier

I had to go out today to give a talk at my church and most of my decent clothes were in the wash.  I wanted to wear a specific top so I needed some plain black pants.  I found a pair of stretch black jeans that I got when I was working out at the Y two years ago.  I haven't gotten in them since.  

With the no fat diet I am on for my gallbladder, I thought there might be a chance I could fit in them....and I did!  And I got as many compliments for my look as I did for my talk!

Maybe by the time I get to surgery (a week this Tuesday), the doctor will look at me and say "I could have sworn you were overweight when I saw you"!


----------



## taxlady

Great news LP!

How's your throat?


----------



## LPBeier

My throat was really bad today.  I kept drinking hot liquids (lemon and honey, peppermint tea, etc) and eating soup, but it didn't get better.  My cough seemed worse as well.  Thanks for asking, Taxy.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> My throat was really bad today.  I kept drinking hot liquids (lemon and honey, peppermint tea, etc) and eating soup, but it didn't get better.  My cough seemed worse as well.  Thanks for asking, Taxy.



Have your doctor check you out. You don't want to messing with Strep throat with your surgery coming up.


----------



## simonbaker

After a very busy day at work I talked myself into getting in the gym. Not so bad once in there. Feeling much better now. Still working on getting off my Christmas weight.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> After a very busy day at work I talked myself into getting in the gym. Not so bad once in there. Feeling much better now. Still working on getting off my Christmas weight.



Now that you are back on the right track, it will be gone before you know it. Keep up to great effort.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Have your doctor check you out. You don't want to messing with Strep throat with your surgery coming up.



Thanks, Addie.  It was much better today.  Barely sore and my cough is better too.  I have slept a lot in the last two days so I think that has helped.  If I still have any symptoms tomorrow at all, I will have it checked for sure.



Addie said:


> Now that you are back on the right track, it will be gone before you know it. Keep up to great effort.



I agree with Addie.  SB, you are doing awesome and once again are a great inspiration to me.


----------



## CWS4322

LPBeier said:


> I had to go out today to give a talk at my church and most of my decent clothes were in the wash.  I wanted to wear a specific top so I needed some plain black pants.  I found a pair of stretch black jeans that I got when I was working out at the Y two years ago.  I haven't gotten in them since.
> 
> With the no fat diet I am on for my gallbladder, I thought there might be a chance I could fit in them....and I did!  And I got as many compliments for my look as I did for my talk!
> 
> Maybe by the time I get to surgery (a week this Tuesday), the doctor will look at me and say "I could have sworn you were overweight when I saw you"!


Cool! Don't you love that? I had a friend tell me that I have skinny feet the other day. I have never thought of my feet as skinny. And, I'm loving the size 8 skinny black jeans I picked up at the Goodwill for $4 the other day--with the purple Dansko shoes PF sent me, I feel like a million bucks when I'm in those jeans and wearing those shoes.

Glad the surgery went well and you're feeling better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Cool! Don't you love that? I had a friend tell me that I have skinny feet the other day. I have never thought of my feet as skinny. And, I'm loving the size 8 skinny black jeans I picked up at the Goodwill for $4 the other day--with the purple Dansko shoes PF sent me, I feel like a million bucks when I'm in those jeans and wearing those shoes.
> 
> Glad the surgery went well and you're feeling better.



Purple shoes make the woman!


----------



## CarolPa

CWS4322 said:


> Cool! Don't you love that? I had a friend tell me that I have skinny feet the other day. I have never thought of my feet as skinny. And, I'm loving the *size 8 skinny black jeans *I picked up at the Goodwill for $4 the other day--with the purple Dansko shoes PF sent me, I feel like a million bucks when I'm in those jeans and wearing those shoes.
> 
> Glad the surgery went well and you're feeling better.




Haven't worn a size 8 since 7th grade.......


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Purple shoes make the woman!


 +1


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> Haven't worn a size 8 since 7th grade.......



My Mom had moose children...I would never get into a size 8, even if I lost weight.  Maybe a 12.


----------



## callmaker60

I am having very good success by cutting out the sugar, junk food, soda, and doing more exercise.
I now enjoy a kale,apple,banana,carrot, smoothie every day for lunch, Eat oatmeal for breakfast.  Smaller portions at dinner time, mostly have chicken, fish, kale, beans, salad.  After a while it becomes habit and easy.


----------



## CWS4322

callmaker60 said:


> I am having very good success by cutting out the sugar, junk food, soda, and doing more exercise.
> I now enjoy a kale,apple,banana,carrot, smoothie every day for lunch, Eat oatmeal for breakfast. Smaller portions at dinner time, mostly have chicken, fish, kale, beans, salad. After a while it becomes habit and easy.


+1 That is what I have found works for me. If I don't have junk food in the house, I don't eat it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My problem is, if I don't have junk food in the house, I buy it...


----------



## Kathleen

callmaker60 said:


> I am having very good success by cutting out the sugar, junk food, soda, and doing more exercise.
> I now enjoy a kale,apple,banana,carrot, smoothie every day for lunch, Eat oatmeal for breakfast.  Smaller portions at dinner time, mostly have chicken, fish, kale, beans, salad.  After a while it becomes habit and easy.



That would work for me.  Unfortunately, I don't follow through all of the time....To motivate me to stay with it, I tossed my larger-sized clothing.  SO.....I'm hoping comfort will kick me into gear.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> My problem is, if I don't have junk food in the house, I buy it...



That too.....


----------



## callmaker60

Spicy Meataball said:


> I recently started cooking for my guy friends at work since we are all trying to lose weight. being behind a desk all day and then going to Pizza Hut, Mcdonalds, or other fast food wasnt helping them and that devil of a snack machine kept calling my name. I'm totally into this idea though and you can count me in.
> 
> Ive found that the hardest thing to break is my italian way of thinking. Its not ok to eat half a loaf of bread, yes cheese is good but a whole wheel of cheese isnt, and proscuitto is something to be eating casually, not to be eaten all the time. LOL. Grandma planted the seeds a loooong time ago.



Same problem here, being from an Italian family, bread is the killer, even worse since I learned how to make my own Italian bread.


----------



## Addie

callmaker60 said:


> Same problem here, being from an Italian family, bread is the killer, even worse since I learned how to make my own Italian bread.



For Italian Nonni's food is love. That's why she always turned her back when you dipped that piece of bread into the pan of Sunday gravy. And you don't have to be from an Italian family.  Just living in the neighborhood can be a killer.


----------



## callmaker60

Addie said:


> For Italian Nonni's food is love. That's why she always turned her back when you dipped that piece of bread into the pan of Sunday gravy. And you don't have to be from an Italian family.  Just living in the neighborhood can be a killer.



All of us Italian's called it gravy, all others call it sauce.


----------



## simonbaker

I went & bought a snorkel for the pool, I love it, don't have to worry about taking a breath above water. I went swimming today & swam for 1 hour & 40 mn.  Feeling woen out, but really good.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I went & bought a snorkel for the pool, I love it, don't have to worry about taking a breath above water. I went swimming today & swam for 1 hour & 40 mn.  Feeling woen out, but really good.



Doing an exercise that  you enjoy, is not even an exercise. It is fun.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Doing an exercise that  you enjoy, is not even an exercise. It is fun.


It really is!  I find it hard to believe it's exercise, I like it to much!


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> I went & bought a snorkel for the pool, I love it, don't have to worry about taking a breath above water. I went swimming today & swam for 1 hour & 40 mn.  Feeling woen out, but really good.



Now you have to snorkel in the ocean, and see all the beautiful fish!


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Now you have to snorkel in the ocean, and see all the beautiful fish!


I would love too!  We do not get to the coast very often.  I love to travel but there is never enough money or time to go.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> I would love too!  We do not get to the coast very often.  I love to travel but there is never enough money or time to go.



Not a lot of ocean around SD,  Can you get to the Florida Keys, SB?  Some nice snorkeling, but the water isn't nearly as clear as my fave, Cozumel, or my other fave, Kauai.  There are some really good, cheap rates on cruise lines right now.  We took my mom on a cruise many years ago, and got her out snorkeling every port stop, she loved it!


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Not a lot of ocean around SD,  Can you get to the Florida Keys, SB?  Some nice snorkeling, but the water isn't nearly as clear as my fave, Cozumel, or my other fave, Kauai.  There are some really good, cheap rates on cruise lines right now.  We took my mom on a cruise many years ago, and got her out snorkeling every port stop, she loved it!


We were in Fl a couple years ago but didn't get much further than Daytona.  If I get a cahnce to run into some extra $ I would love to go, anytime!  It's always been a wish to go to some island, here's hoping I win on a lottery ticket!


----------



## CarolPa

callmaker60 said:


> All of us Italian's called it gravy, all others call it sauce.




I consider gravy to be something made from the drippings of meat, but then I am as far from being Italian as you can get......English and German.

From what I just read online, it depends on the part of the country (US) you're in.


----------



## taxlady

callmaker60 said:


> All of us Italian's called it gravy, all others call it sauce.





CarolPa said:


> I consider gravy to be something made from the drippings of meat, but then I am as far from being Italian as you can get......English and German.
> 
> From what I just read online, it depends on the part of the country (US) you're in.


Yup, it seems to be a term used mostly in the North Eastern US. I never heard Italians use that term here in Canada.

This seems like a very likely explanation:

"The term gravy is used to describe any sauce made from meat and/or its  drippings.  When Italians came here from the old country, remember, they  didn’t speak English, so they used a term that closest meant to what  they were trying to say… for them, it was gravy. Now we call it sauce (which is what it is) but either term is fine."

from Sunday Gravy | SicilianCulture.com


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> I consider gravy to be something made from the drippings of meat, but then I am as far from being Italian as you can get......English and German.
> 
> From what I just read online, it depends on the part of the country (US) you're in.



And that is just it. The Sunday gravy is made with the meat drippings in the gravy. Meatballs, spare ribs, braciole, All those meats add their drippings to the gravy. 

You pour gravy over food. And that is what you do with Sunday gravy. You put a small amount over the pasta that is in a big bowl. Then put the rest in a pitcher to be poured over each individual plate of pasta.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> And that is just it. The Sunday gravy is made with the meat drippings in the gravy. Meatballs, spare ribs, braciole, All those meats add their drippings to the gravy.
> 
> You pour gravy over food. And that is what you do with Sunday gravy. You put a small amount over the pasta that is in a big bowl. Then put the rest in a pitcher to be poured over each individual plate of pasta.



Traditional gravy is a béchamel sauce that begins with the meat drippings as the fat. Sunday "gravy" is made from tomato sauce flavored with the meat drippings. So it's a sauce, not a gravy.


----------



## LPBeier

I weighed myself for the first time since my original gallbladder surgery almost two weeks ago and then the liver problems. I have lost 9 lbs. Not the way I would like to but I will take it!


----------



## CarolPa

Dawgluver said:


> Not a lot of ocean around *SD*,  Can you get to the Florida Keys, SB?  Some nice snorkeling, but the water isn't nearly as clear as my fave, Cozumel, or my other fave, Kauai.  There are some really good, cheap rates on cruise lines right now.  We took my mom on a cruise many years ago, and got her out snorkeling every port stop, she loved it!




I am assuming this means South Dakota.  In football terms, it stands for San Diego.


----------



## CarolPa

LPBeier said:


> I weighed myself for the first time since my original gallbladder surgery almost two weeks ago and then the liver problems. I have lost 9 lbs. Not the way I would like to but I will take it!




I would take it too, LP!!!  Glad to hear your on the mend.


----------



## simonbaker

Deep water class then on to aqua chi, feeling washed out & ready for an early bed.


----------



## CWS4322

A friend of mine posted a pic on FB--she looked great (she probably weighed close to 350 lb before). I emailed her and asked her for her secret (she's hypothyroid and has been battling her weight for years). She switched her main meal to BREAKFAST, omitted sugar, white flour, rice, bread. It took her 10 months to drop the 75 lb, BUT she has not gained any of the weight back (she is stuck, has been for 5 or 6 months now) BUT she has not gained the weight back. She did add exercise to her routine, BUT she claims she is convinced eating her big meal in the morning. specifically her main meal with protein, was the key because she has always been active (does agility with her dogs and teaches agility classes, etc.) and eliminating sugar, pasta, and bread made the difference.

Just thought I'd share. She had lost weight in the past but always gained it back. Now that she has changed how she eats (not dieting, just a change in her habits), she has lost weight. And yes, she has a family so she has had to make adjustments there as well.


----------



## CarolPa

When I was single, I ate breakfast every day and lunch, but rarely dinner.  I didn't like preparing a meal for just me and I always seemed to make too much.  I would just have a healthy snack in the evening.  I stayed thin.  Then along comes DH, whose main meal is dinner.  Screwed me all up!


----------



## CWS4322

As you all may recall, I don't weigh myself. However, today after my mammo I figured I deserved some retail therapy. My summer clothes all are too big, so I thought I might pick up something at Value Village since it was 50% off day. I got a very nice pair of white capri pants, size SIX, and another pair of G. Beene floral capri pants size 8. I haven't worn a size 5/6 since I was 21. They both make me look thin and washed up nicely. I have my annual physical on April 9th. I'll find out how much weight I've lost then (although, I face backwards and don't look at the scale, but since dieting, er, modifying eating habits is a topic my doc and I discuss, I'm sure it will come up, or, more accurately, down).


----------



## simonbaker

I spendt another 2 hours in the gym today.  I have been exercising 5-6 days a week foir the past 2.5 weeks.  I feel like my eating hasn't been real bad.  I have lost NO weight!  It's getting frustrating!!!


----------



## GotGarlic

simonbaker said:


> I spendt another 2 hours in the gym today.  I have been exercising 5-6 days a week foir the past 2.5 weeks.  I feel like my eating hasn't been real bad.  I have lost NO weight!  It's getting frustrating!!!



Hopefully you're exchanging fat for muscle, which weighs more.


----------



## simonbaker

GotGarlic said:


> Hopefully you're exchanging fat for muscle, which weighs more.


Hope you are right! I feel good, just wish that darn scale would go down.


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> Hope you are right! I feel good, just wish that darn scale would go down.


But how do your clothes feel?


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> But how do your clothes feel?


My pants are getting baggy, otherwise about the same.


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> My pants are getting baggy, otherwise about the same.


That's a good sign. That really sounds like you are losing fat and gaining muscle. The same weight of muscle doesn't have as much volume as fat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm going through a spat of wanting to eat everything.  Not sure what I am searching for, but....

I do know I am having a problem with anemia right now, but I have an iron supplement and have been eating iron rich foods.  Maybe my new lipid medications are working to well and I am searching for fat...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm going through a spat of wanting to eat everything. Not sure what I am searching for, but....
> 
> I do know I am having a problem with anemia right now, but I have an iron supplement and have been eating iron rich foods. Maybe my new lipid medications are working to well and I am searching for fat...


I think we are sort of at the same place. I had new blood work done and I am still anaemic. I am taking an iron supplement, eating as many iron rich foods as I can, and craving everything I shouldn't have like ice cream, bacon, etc. I am really hoping my sciatica will let up and I can go to the pool in the morning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It really doesn't help that most of my favorite candies are in the stores now for Easter...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It really doesn't help that most of my favorite candies are in the stores now for Easter...


Don't remind me!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okay

Robin Eggs
Jelly Beans


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Reeses Peanut Butter Eggs...

I'm not dieting per se, but back around Thanksgiving as I was getting ready to head back to OH to spend Christmas with our kids, I decided that if we were going to move back to OH eventualy I also had to move back to my OH weight. When we moved to MA I started up with depression eating...and gained 40 pounds. 

All I've done since the beginning of December is eat less of everything, along with swapping out some better foods for a few items I had been eating. I've hardly noticed the difference in my eating, but I have noticed the scale creeping down the numbers.  Tried a bunch of old clothes on last week so that I can finally make the trip to Salvation Army and was able to add a few "new" clothes back to my rotation! Only ten pounds gone in those 3 1/2 months, but I've noticed more energy and less joint pain. It's amazing what a small change can do. Baby steps, but at least I'm trying.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm going through a spat of wanting to eat everything.  Not sure what I am searching for, but....
> 
> I do know I am having a problem with anemia right now, but I have an iron supplement and have been eating iron rich foods.  Maybe my new lipid medications are working to well and I am searching for fat...


I feel like I have been low on iron myself lately. I bought some iron supplements at the store & it has helped some w my energy levels. You mentioned you were eating iron rich foods.  What kinds of foods?  I  know beef 7 egg yolks are high in iron but I cannot tolerate either very well.  I have been trying to eat more spinach, fresh broccoli &  beans.  I would be very interested to hear any other options.


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> That's a good sign. That really sounds like you are losing fat and gaining muscle. The same weight of muscle doesn't have as much volume as fat.


Thank you very much for the support, I very much appreciate it!


----------



## Addie

spinnaker said:


> I spendt another 2 hours in the gym today.  I have been exercising 5-6 days a week four the past 2.5 weeks.  I feel like my eating hasn't been real bad.  I have lost NO weight!  It's getting frustrating!!!



Be patient. Your body is adjusting to your weight loss. Look at how far you have come and remember, it took you years to put it on, and it is not going to come off overnight. You have hit a plateau. You have been here before. You don't have much further to go. And the exercising won't do you any harm. You are toning up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> I feel like I have been low on iron myself lately. I bought some iron supplements at the store & it has helped some w my energy levels. You mentioned you were eating iron rich foods.  What kinds of foods?  I  know beef 7 egg yolks are high in iron but I cannot tolerate either very well.  I have been trying to eat more spinach, fresh broccoli &  beans.  I would be very interested to hear any other options.



Sounds like you have a handle on it, I can only add hot cereals like Cream of Wheat and any Fortified cereals, but try to stay away from the sugary ones.  I know, kid in the house.


----------



## GotGarlic

The PA who works for my GI doctor said we only absorb 4% of the iron in supplements, which is why I get infusions. 

This site has great information on iron and other nutrients: http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=nutrient&dbid=70


----------



## GotGarlic

Also, the body absorbs iron from greens better when they have been cooked; steaming or sautéing in a small amount of oil are the best ways to retain iron. And eating something with Vitamin C increases iron absorption. It's a good idea to take a Vitamin C supplement with your iron supplement. Or eat an orange


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> The PA who works for my GI doctor said we only absorb 4% of the iron in supplements, which is why I get infusions.
> 
> This site has great information on iron and other nutrients: iron



I know about that site and get almost all of those fruits and veggies in my diet, the only thing I have reduced is the amount of red meat I eat.  I have never been anemic in my whole life until just recently.  Apparently I was about three drops of blood short of them starting a transfusion after my surgery.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I have been told that cooking in cast iron pots and pans helps people with iron deficiency. 

It may just be an old wives tale, but some of those old wives were pretty darn smart.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It works, but I don't want to unseason my cast iron to get those benefits...


----------



## Addie

I have been anemic all my life. I have a terrible time trying to get enough iron into my system. The only thing that has raised my iron level this past year are the beets I have been eating. My last blood work showed a major increase in my iron levels. But still not enough to say I am no longer anemic.


----------



## simonbaker

Thanks so much for the support everyone!  Interesting facts about iron I did   not know.   I will get some Vitamin C & add that to my morning vitamins.   I love oranges but I'm not much of a beet eater, they taste like dirt to me, I have tried several different types.  I have heard that about cast iron pans, we have some, I'll have to start using them again.  

Water aerobics class tonight, I had some nice compliments from some classmates. : ) 
Still working on trying to get that scale under the 200# mark.  15 pounds can't come off soon enough!  

You are all just great!  Thank you very much!!


----------



## LPBeier

Glad you are feeling better about things SB.  You are doing great!

I didn't make it to the pool again today.  TB got sick with the flu and called in to work.  Eleven drivers booked off today so he had to get a doctor's note.  I drove them to the clinic and then picked up prescriptions and went to Costco.  I am not complaining - he can't help getting sick, but I really need to get back into routine.

I am still hovering at 210 pounds.  I eat less, but I am also not as active as I have been so I really do need to get back to the pool.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Thanks so much for the support everyone!  Interesting facts about iron I did   not know.   I will get some Vitamin C & add that to my morning vitamins.   I love oranges but I'm not much of a beet eater, they taste like dirt to me, I have tried several different types.  I have heard that about cast iron pans, we have some, I'll have to start using them again.
> 
> Water aerobics class tonight, I had some nice compliments from some classmates. : )
> Still working on trying to get that scale under the 200# mark.  15 pounds can't come off soon enough!
> 
> You are all just great!  Thank you very much!!



Once you break through that plateau, those 15 pounds will start to fall off. Just think of how much you have lost already. Try shaking your diet up and try to eat different proteins in the morning.


----------



## LPBeier

I did it!  I really did it!

I had a good night sleep with no coughing and only one time of having to sit up due to my back pain.  I got up at 7:30, had a banana and my morning pills, then got dressed, packed my gym bag, got to the van and drove away.  I arrived at the YMCA just before 9 and was in the pool at 9am on the dot.

I made up my mind and I stayed positive and achieved my goal.  I was careful not to make note of it here, on FB or even text TB.  I wanted to make sure I could do it before setting myself up for failure.

I had no expectations on how far I would walk in the pool either.  Each length is 15 meters and goes from 4 ft deep to 5 ft.  I started with 10 and did them in around 5 minutes so I did another 10, this time a little slower.  I ended up doing 30 total in 20 minutes which is just under a kilometer.  I then spent 10 minutes in the hot tub.  I also had some social time with some ladies who remembered my from the arthro-fit class that goes on at the same time.  I am not ready to go back to that and actually like doing my own thing.  I did some stretches in the water before and after the walk as well.

If I can keep this up, I know it will help everything.  I am actually crying tears of joy right now because this is such a major accomplishment for me physically, emotionally and even spiritually.  I think what really gave me the push I needed was at my follow-up appointment the doctor who removed my gall bladder said that water exercise is the best thing to tighten the abdominal muscles and keep the scare tissue from mucking up my insides again.  So, it is good for every part of my body and is not a difficult thing to do...get into a pool and walk!

I have decided I am not going to focus at all on weight.  I want to feel better in all senses of the word and I want to be more fit.  My eating habits right now are not totally conducive to weight loss but I know as I turn fat into muscle and open up my lungs so I can breath better, the weight/eating thing will take care of itself.

Any feedback (positive or negative) on this is welcome and wanted.

I don't usually like this word, but I am proud of myself.


----------



## CWS4322

Way to go, Laurie! I don't weigh myself, that is discouraging. I go by if I feel better (more energy, more positive) and how my clothes fit.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yay LP! Glad you finally feel good enough to do the exercises.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yay LP! Glad you finally feel good enough to do the exercises.



Ditto! We're proud of you, too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Very proud, LP!!  Fantastic!


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, everyone!  I have to admit I am a little sore and tired tonight, but I do not for a moment think I over did it.  And I am keeping my eye on makeable goals.  If everything is as good on Monday as it was this morning, then I plan to go again.  Then I will look to the next time. I can't beat myself up for not keeping up with it when this is the first time in almost 2 years!


----------



## simonbaker

Wow!  Good for you Laurie!  reading your post this morning makes me want to get motivated put on my suit & get to the pool!  It sounds like you are a very strong swimmer.  I need to work on my speed.  I am really liking the snorkel in the pool. I put my face in the water & I'm cut off from everything for an 1/2 hr at a time, I love it!  Thanks for the boost I needed this morning!


----------



## LPBeier

SB, I used to be a strong swimmer, but with my back fracture and knee replacement I am not able to swim....yet.  I just walk in the water.  The pool I go to is 25 meters, with 15 of those going from 4 feet to 5 feet (up to my neck).  I walk that far and count 10 as being 150 meters so 30 is 300 meters.  

I just realized that I was totally out on my calculations - I did 300 meters, not 900 like I thought.   Oops!  I didn't do as well as I "bragged", but I am still very happy with my accomplishment!  In fact, this makes much more sense.


----------



## LPBeier

simonbaker said:


> Wow!  Good for you Laurie!  reading your post this morning makes me want to get motivated put on my suit & get to the pool!  It sounds like you are a very strong swimmer.  I need to work on my speed.  I am really liking the snorkel in the pool. I put my face in the water & I'm cut off from everything for an 1/2 hr at a time, I love it!  Thanks for the boost I needed this morning!


You are doing fantastic, and I wanted to tell you that you were part of my motivation to go yesterday.  Don't worry about speed or distance.  Just do what you can do.  The rest comes.  I walk because I can't swim anymore.  Maybe I will be able to maybe I won't, but I know the walking in the water helps me much more than walking on land.  I saw someone with a snorkel yesterday and I thought of you - we adapt to what works for us.  I am proud of you and hopefully we will help to keep each other going!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> SB, I used to be a strong swimmer, but with my back fracture and knee replacement I am not able to swim....yet.  I just walk in the water.  The pool I go to is 25 meters, with 15 of those going from 4 feet to 5 feet (up to my neck).  I walk that far and count 10 as being 150 meters so 30 is 300 meters.
> 
> I just realized that I was totally out on my calculations - I did 300 meters, not 900 like I thought.   Oops!  I didn't do as well as I "bragged", but I am still very happy with my accomplishment!  In fact, this makes much more sense.



I would have to do the water walking in the kiddie pool...the 5 foot mark is the top of my head...

You still did great and fantastic LP, you did it, you got out there and did it!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would have to do the water walking in the kiddie pool...the 5 foot mark is the top of my head...
> 
> You still did great and fantastic LP, you did it, you got out there and did it!



Thanks Princess.  

At 5'9" I am the "shortest in my family.  My sister is 5'10", both parents were 5'11" and my nephews are 6'4" and 6'5"!  I am actually 5' 8 3/4" but it's just easier to say 5 9!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm the shortest, even among the nieces and nephews.  Everyone else is over 5'7" with my brother topping out at 6'4".  Shrek is also the shortest in his family...at 5'7".


----------



## simonbaker

You are doing great Laurie!  I like the deep end of the pool (12 ft.) The thing I can do is float.  I am not real fast but I like to stay in the water for  a couple of hours. It's like a release for me. A way to get away from everyone. All day long is customer service for me in our cafe, by the end of the day, I am done w people.   Day off for me today. After church today I went shopping, briefly, w our daughter (15). I am so very happy to report that I  am done in the plus size department!!  HAPPY DANCE!! I'm at a size 16. Still a ways to go but it sure felt great!


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, SB, you give me such great hope!  I long to be a 16 again.  Congratulations!  I know exactly how you feel.  When I did the pool walking a few years ago I had to buy new jeans and they were a 16.  I still have them and will know when I am ready to try them on again.

The pool is a very relaxing place.  I talked briefly to another lady as we passed doing our own things but otherwise I was in my own world, just taking it all in.

I had a really rough night last night and the "mystery pain" in my left side has been acting up.  But I am still hoping to make it to the pool tomorrow.  If the pain is there, I may just do a couple of very slow lengths and then go in the hot tub.  But usually exercise helps it.  I think it is either a muscle spasm or my sciatica.  The medical profession has no answers - I just add it to my other chronic pains and get on with life!


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> Oh, SB, you give me such great hope!  I long to be a 16 again.  Congratulations!  I know exactly how you feel.  When I did the pool walking a few years ago I had to buy new jeans and they were a 16.  I still have them and will know when I am ready to try them on again.
> 
> The pool is a very relaxing place.  I talked briefly to another lady as we passed doing our own things but otherwise I was in my own world, just taking it all in.
> 
> I had a really rough night last night and the "mystery pain" in my left side has been acting up.  But I am still hoping to make it to the pool tomorrow.  If the pain is there, I may just do a couple of very slow lengths and then go in the hot tub.  But usually exercise helps it.  I think it is either a muscle spasm or my sciatica.  The medical profession has no answers - I just add it to my other chronic pains and get on with life!


You have a great attitude about it. There should be more people in this world like you.  A lot of people, myself included, can learn so much from you!


----------



## LPBeier

simonbaker said:


> You have a great attitude about it. There should be more people in this world like you.  A lot of people, myself included, can learn so much from you!



Aww, I have my moments - like when I can't get comfortable and can't sleep and no one can hear me I cry like a baby.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

simonbaker said:


> ...After church today I went shopping, briefly, w our daughter (15). I am so very happy to report that I  am done in the plus size department!!  HAPPY DANCE!! I'm at a size 16...


What a great threshold to cross! Congrats SB. Keep up the good work. I felt good when I fit into my "skinny pants" - size 16 also. Now enjoy those 16s even more as they get looser.


----------



## simonbaker

Back to the pool today after work. Deep water aerobics then onto aqua chi. I did get an extra 20 mn of swimming in in between classes.  

Thanks to all for the wonderful support!!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm the shortest, even among the nieces and nephews.  Everyone else is over 5'7" with my brother topping out at 6'4".  Shrek is also the shortest in his family...at 5'7".


I'm the shortest in my family at 5'6". I had an uncle who was "Big" name and a cousin "Little" name. Big "name" was 6'5", Little "name" was only 6'3-1/2". Everyone on my mom's side of the family is/was tall...except for me. We credit that to the Scandinavian genes on my mom's side since she is 75% Swedish. The short gene I inherited must come from my dad's side of the family...


----------



## LPBeier

simonbaker said:


> Back to the pool today after work. Deep water aerobics then onto aqua chi. I did get an extra 20 mn of swimming in in between classes.
> 
> Thanks to all for the wonderful support!!



Way to go SB! 

I was having some pain this morning but TB offered to drive me to the pool and I got my 30 lengths (finally figured out it is 450 meters) in.  It felt really good.

The pain is my sciatica and we have realized that the exercise is triggering it, but I have some things my physio taught me to help unpinch it so I am going to try that and hope to be at the pool on Wednesday though I will have to drive myself as TB goes back to work.  I can't damage myself with the pool walking and as long as I treat the sciatic nerve properly, I will be fine.


----------



## simonbaker

Glad to here you made it to the pool.  Water always seems to make things better.

I had a frustrating day at work. I work w my husband & some days are better than others. I went into the gym today for 2.5 hours. I got 50 mn on the elliptical, 40 mn on the bike then also did several weight machines.
Feeling much better now after a long hot shower.


----------



## LPBeier

I am unfortunately having a lot of pain in my side.  I don't know if I will make it to the pool tomorrow.  I think I might have to give it a rest and/or go see the doctor.  I thought it was my sciatica which I usually get on the other side, but it is definitely different, probably muscular.  I don't think I can do damage, but being in this much pain is not pleasant, specially when it is on top of my chronic pain.


----------



## Roll_Bones

At the doctor yesterday, I was 5 pound lighter than i was last time I was there.
All I have done is cut down on my sugar intake.

When I can get back into my suits, I will be happy.


----------



## simonbaker

Congratulations on your weight loss!!  ......Maybe that is what I need to look at to make that darn scale go down.

I had  deep water aerobics tonight.

Hope that pain gets better for you Laurie & it ends up just being muscular, you do not need that right now!  I know my legs were pretty sore all day with the intense work out yesterday.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Congratulations on your weight loss!!  ......Maybe that is what I need to look at to make that darn scale go down.
> 
> I had  deep water aerobics tonight.



You both know that it is the carbs that put the weight on and it will be the lack of them that will take the weight off. Just step up your protein and you won't want the carbs so much.


----------



## bakechef

Unless the laws of thermodynamics have changed, it's excess calories that cause weight gain. You can eat 100% carbs as long as they fall into your calorie range and weight loss will still happen. 

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## simonbaker

bakechef said:


> Unless the laws of thermodynamics have changed, it's excess calories that cause weight gain. You can eat 100% carbs as long as they fall into your calorie range and weight loss will still happen.
> 
> Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app



I have been staying in my calorie range, or lower, & working out 5 days sometimes 6 days a week for the past 4 weeks & the scale isn't going down at all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That's because muscle weighs more than fat!!!!!!!

Hey Everyone!!!!   SB is making muscles!!!!


----------



## bakechef

simonbaker said:


> I have been staying in my calorie range, or lower, & working out 5 days sometimes 6 days a week for the past 4 weeks & the scale isn't going down at all.



The body is a tricky thing, I know that mine is, it loses weight in its own time, on its own terms!

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's because muscle weighs more than fat!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Everyone!!!!   SB is making muscles!!!!



That sure beats making fat!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> You both know that it is the carbs that put the weight on and it will be the lack of them that will take the weight off. Just step up your protein and you won't want the carbs so much.


Interesting that you mention this today just because of a segment I saw on Rachael Ray's show today. Wait a couple days and I'd probably forgotten it.   Identical twin brothers, both of whom are physicians, did a little experiment. The are equally healthy and active at the start of the month. One ate almost no fat, the other avoided sugars. The twin on the no-carb diet actually performed below the level of his twin both in physical activity and mental challenges. They both lost about the same amount of weight but the one who avoided carbs lost weight due to loss of muscle and was closer to being diabetic.  (Emphasis mine.) If you want to read an article about this experiment you can find it here: Twin doctors diet experiment: One gave up sugar, one gave up fat - NY Daily News

Just one more proof of the saying "all things in moderation". Like bakechef said, calories in/calories out. If you eat less than you use, voila! weight loss.


----------



## bakechef

Cooking Goddess said:


> Interesting that you mention this today just because of a segment I saw on Rachael Ray's show today. Wait a couple days and I'd probably forgotten it.   Identical twin brothers, both of whom are physicians, did a little experiment. The are equally healthy and active at the start of the month. One ate almost no fat, the other avoided sugars. The twin on the no-carb diet actually performed below the level of his twin both in physical activity and mental challenges. They both lost about the same amount of weight but the one who avoided carbs lost weight due to loss of muscle and was closer to being diabetic.  (Emphasis mine.) If you want to read an article about this experiment you can find it here: Twin doctors diet experiment: One gave up sugar, one gave up fat - NY Daily News
> 
> Just one more proof of the saying "all things in moderation". Like bakechef said, calories in/calories out. If you eat less than you use, voila! weight loss.



If you break down every fad diet out there, they will all have one thing in common, they are all pretty close to the same amount of calories at the end of the day.

There are lots of studies out there, but no scientific facts that contradict calories in/out.  Sure there are people for whatever health reasons need to avoid certain things, but for normal, healthy people fad diets are unnecessary. Reminds me of this very opinionated co-worker that would lecture me on carbs almost every day at lunch, telling me "you aren't going to lose weight eating carbs", guess who lost 75 pounds...


----------



## Aunt Bea

I agree with the calories in vs calories out idea, but I also believe that in order to be successful you need to restrict concentrated foods of all types.  As an example 3 tablespoons of maple syrup has about 40 net carbs the same as a medium size head of cabbage.  I think in order to feel satisfied you need the bulk provided by some of these less concentrated foods. 

The bottom line is that we all need to find a way that works for us.  I think someday the medical community will wake up and begin treating different types of people in different ways instead of the one size fits all approach that seems to be used today.

The idea that all Chihuahuas are dogs, but not all dogs are Chihuahuas sort of thing.


----------



## GotGarlic

The most sensible diet I've seen is the no-flour, no-sugar diet. Eat nothing made with flour (bread, pasta, crackers, cookies, cakes, muffins, etc.) or sugar, including that hidden in labels on processed foods. This almost forces you to eat only whole, homemade foods and gets rid of the empty calories. 

That reminds me - I read this recently on Michael Ruhlman's blog: 



> The “of course” moment. It didn’t come from [Michael] Pollan, but rather from a researcher he interviewed, Harry Balzer, who works for the market research behemoth NPD, and studies all kinds of eating trends.
> 
> Pollan writes: “So I asked him how, in an ideal world, Americans might begin to undo the damage that the modern diet of industrially prepared food has done to our health?”
> 
> “Easy [Balzer said]. You want Americans to eat less? I have the diet for you. It’s short, and it’s simple. Here’s my diet plan: Cook it yourself. That’s it. Eat anything you want—just as long as you’re willing to cook it yourself.”



http://ruhlman.com/2013/06/cooked-food-for-thought/


----------



## Roll_Bones

Addie said:


> You both know that it is the carbs that put the weight on and it will be the lack of them that will take the weight off. Just step up your protein and you won't want the carbs so much.



This is the post of the day Addie!  Spot on.



bakechef said:


> Unless the laws of thermodynamics have changed, it's excess calories that cause weight gain. You can eat 100% carbs as long as they fall into your calorie range and weight loss will still happen.



Forget everything you have learned about weight loss for one day and read Dr. Atkins book. Diet Revolution.
Until I read this book and ultimately became an Atkins diet supporter, I was thinking just like you are.



simonbaker said:


> I have been staying in my calorie range, or lower, & working out 5 days sometimes 6 days a week for the past 4 weeks & the scale isn't going down at all.



This is because low calories diets do not work. It is that simple.

I have always had to watch my weight.  Diets were not the answer. Science is.
Myself and several co-workers did a non-scientific trial at work one time.
The unbelievers did it the old fashioned way with calorie reduction and the others took the low carb approach.
The results proved the low carb approach worked best for the participants.
I believe/remember the low carb dieters lost more than twice the weight compared to the low calorie dieters. 
We did weigh ins at the office.

This recent weight loss for me is because I cut out sugar and I cut out most bread. But I did and still am eating some pasta and drinking some beer.
Since I am not to overweight, I can just adjust my carb intake whereas one that is obese may need to address this more drastically.


----------



## Addie

I made my monthly trek to Winthrop today. I have lost two pounds again. And I sure don't know how. I have been eating a lot of food lately. Mostly proteins as being a diabetic, I avoid carbs almost always. The only thing I might contribute the loss to is that I haven't been drinking as much coffee. And I put sugar in my coffee. I am not trying to lose weight. Just to hold on to where I am at the moment. But I certainly am not complaining about the loss either. I am just curious as to why the small losses each month.


----------



## bakechef

Roll_Bones said:


> This is the post of the day Addie!  Spot on.
> 
> Forget everything you have learned about weight loss for one day and read Dr. Atkins book. Diet Revolution.
> Until I read this book and ultimately became an Atkins diet supporter, I was thinking just like you are.
> 
> This is because low calories diets do not work. It is that simple.
> 
> I have always had to watch my weight.  Diets were not the answer. Science is.
> Myself and several co-workers did a non-scientific trial at work one time.
> The unbelievers did it the old fashioned way with calorie reduction and the others took the low carb approach.
> The results proved the low carb approach worked best for the participants.
> I believe/remember the low carb dieters lost more than twice the weight compared to the low calorie dieters.
> We did weigh ins at the office.
> 
> This recent weight loss for me is because I cut out sugar and I cut out most bread. But I did and still am eating some pasta and drinking some beer.
> Since I am not to overweight, I can just adjust my carb intake whereas one that is obese may need to address this more drastically.



I have to disagree with you on this, science doesn't back this up.  There are studies, but no scientific fact.  Unless you have something medically wrong, calories in/calories out does work, it's scientifically proven.  

With that said, do what works for you.  As someone who has battled his weight all of his life, I've found that big restrictions really don't work for me in the long term.

I'm not saying that Atkins doesn't work, it does.  For me and many others, severe restriction doesn't work for the long term.


----------



## taxlady

The calculation of calories in food is based on burning the food. Since this isn't how my body gets energy, I have some reservations about the actual value of counting "calories".

Note, when I say "burning the food", I mean that they actually burn it. When we are talking about a body burning calories, we aren't talking about flames.


----------



## GotGarlic

Roll_Bones said:


> This is because low calories diets do not work. It is that simple.


...


Roll_Bones said:


> This recent weight loss for me is because I cut out sugar and I cut out most bread.



Cutting out sugar and bread reduces calorie intake. It's that simple


----------



## CWS4322

GotGarlic said:


> The most sensible diet I've seen is the no-flour, no-sugar diet. Eat nothing made with flour (bread, pasta, crackers, cookies, cakes, muffins, etc.) or sugar, including that hidden in labels on processed foods. This almost forces you to eat only whole, homemade foods and gets rid of the empty calories.
> 
> That reminds me - I read this recently on Michael Ruhlman's blog:
> 
> 
> 
> Cooked Food for Thought (and Speech) | Michael Ruhlman


I follow the no-flour, no-sugar rule most of the time and the eat-protein-in-the-morning/biggest meal in the morning rule. I still get lots of carbs in my fruits and veggies and lots of natural sugar. I do not eat processed food, however, I do use various sauces (srirachi, soy, hoisin, etc.), but no ketchup. I use tomato paste (homemade) or homemade salsa instead of kethcup. That would be the limit re: processed food in my house. 

Whenever I watch Rachel, I can't help but notice she almost always uses cheese and almost always uses pasta. I'd like to know the nutritional value of the dishes she prepares...


----------



## bakechef

GotGarlic said:


> ...
> 
> Cutting out sugar and bread reduces calorie intake. It's that simple



BINGO!

Whatever restrictive diet that you go on, you'll be reducing your calories by a lot.  Carbs are very calorie dense so when you cut them out, you are cutting out hundreds of calories per day.  When doing very low carb, you suddenly have a lot of calories to fill with less calorie dense foods.

And I'm not saying that carbs don't contribute to weight gain, or insulin issues, they sure an of eaten or drunk in excess.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Different diet and exercise methods work differently for each of us. Like the color of clothes. YOU might look good in yellow, but if I wear it someone is bound to ask me how long I've been dead...







 BUT do you all see what we just did here folks? We took a perfectly fine support thread and turned it into a debate!  Again!!  It seems like we're all sniping at each other a lot lately. Winter's been tough on most of us (don't want to hear about your warm weather tinlizzy and Cheryl  ) and it's probably time we all just relaxed a bit. If we're going to continue this discussion on the merits of varying diets maybe someone should take the initiative to start us a new thread.  

***********************



simonbaker said:


> Back to the pool today after work. Deep water aerobics then onto aqua chi. I did get an extra 20 mn of swimming in in between classes.
> 
> Thanks to all for the wonderful support!!



Way to Go Simon! Swimming is so soothing for both the body and the mind.


----------



## LPBeier

RB, congrats on the weight loss - 5 pounds can be a real boost because it shows you can do it!  Keep up the good work, you are obviously on the right track.

SB, glad you got your deep water in again.  I missed the Y yesterday because of my sciatica, but TB put it in very nice terms.  He said "last week you went once (Friday) and so far you have gone once this week so if you go Friday it will be twice and then you can try for three times next week"!  It is nice to hear the positive side!

I am doing stretches at home and am still feeling my pants a little loose so that is a good sign.  I am still not eating a lot but trying to eat healthy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The doctor is happy with my weight loss...she is not happy with the anemia...she was surprised to find out they didn't send me home on an iron supplement after the surgery and huge blood loss. I am now on an iron supplement for the first time in my life.

Any way, looks like I need to go out for my walk, I'm too healthy to sit around.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's because muscle weighs more than fat!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Everyone!!!!   SB is making muscles!!!!



Thank you Pf.  Very much appreciate your support. I just wish that darn scale would go down. I so much just want to get under that 200# mark!


----------



## bakechef

Cooking Goddess said:


> Different diet and exercise methods work differently for each of us. Like the color of clothes. YOU might look good in yellow, but if I wear it someone is bound to ask me how long I've been dead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT do you all see what we just did here folks? We took a perfectly fine support thread and turned it into a debate!  Again!!  It seems like we're all sniping at each other a lot lately. Winter's been tough on most of us (don't want to hear about your warm weather tinlizzy and Cheryl  ) and it's probably time we all just relaxed a bit. If we're going to continue this discussion on the merits of varying diets maybe someone should take the initiative to start us a new thread.
> 
> ***********************
> 
> 
> 
> Way to Go Simon! Swimming is so soothing for both the body and the mind.



You are right, this needs to be an encouragement thread!

Weight loss is such a confusing subject with so many opinions that it just serves to confuse the public, and there is more and more questionable information coming out all the time.  

Do what works for you!


----------



## simonbaker

I am not looking for a quick fix diet. I just want something to live with, eating healthy, for a long life with a minimum in aches & pains. I am always going to "cheat" with ice-cream, chips & candy, but I believe it's unrealistic to think I can completely live with out these items. They just need to be incorperated into my kind of diet. Although I will continue to exercise daily & eat healthy, most of the time, it's a lifelong thing.


----------



## GotGarlic

Yes, CG, you're right - this is supposed to be about supporting our buddies. I'm glad to know you're all making progress. 

SB, I understand your frustration at not meeting your goals as fast as you'd like; my husband is in the same situation. But you're getting healthier and more fit, and that's important, too


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Working on the muscle making is not a plateau in weight loss, you are trimming up and building structure now after removing the fat supports.  Does that make sense?  This is an important step in the process.  And I am so stoked that you have made it.  You can't kick out all the supports without replacing it with a strong structure...


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Yes, CG, you're right - this is supposed to be about supporting our buddies. I'm glad to know you're all making progress.
> 
> SB, I understand your frustration at not meeting your goals as fast as you'd like; my husband is in the same situation. But you're getting healthier and more fit, and that's important, too



Considering how far she has come, from when she started on this long arduous journey, I think SB is doing great. As long as she continues to stay her course, the scale will start to move again for her.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Working on the muscle making is not a plateau in weight loss, you are trimming up and building structure now after removing the fat supports.  Does that make sense?  This is an important step in the process.  And I am so stoked that you have made it.  You can't kick out all the supports without replacing it with a strong structure...



Just think and remember SB, that the flab that is left behind, is now going to be turned into muscle that can be put to use by exercising. Keep at it and don't get discouraged. You have all of us rooting for you.


----------



## LPBeier

SB, I agree with what everyone else has said about the muscle "plateau".  You need to build this up before you can lose more weight.  And you WILL lose more weight.

I need a lot of positive thoughts my way regarding going to the pool tomorrow morning.  I know that doing the pool walking will not hurt my sciatica or damage anything, and I don't care about a little extra pain.  My one and only concern is that I have to drive myself there and back and it is on some busy roads.  If I get an intense stab in my side or back while driving, it is not good.  But I really don't want to miss either.  When I am there I feel on top of the world and that I am making a difference in my health.

Because it is spring break here, I need to get to the pool by 9 at the latest so I am done before 10 when the kids are let in.  There is no special lane for walking so I am in the main area with them.


----------



## Zereh

The old adage "eat less calories" just might work if every calorie was treated the same way by our bodies - but they most definitely are not.  A calorie is not just a calorie. I hate to see that myth perpetuated. =/


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> SB, I agree with what everyone else has said about the muscle "plateau".  You need to build this up before you can lose more weight.  And you WILL lose more weight.
> 
> I need a lot of positive thoughts my way regarding going to the pool tomorrow morning.  I know that doing the pool walking will not hurt my sciatica or damage anything, and I don't care about a little extra pain.  My one and only concern is that I have to drive myself there and back and it is on some busy roads.  If I get an intense stab in my side or back while driving, it is not good.  But I really don't want to miss either.  When I am there I feel on top of the world and that I am making a difference in my health.
> 
> Because it is spring break here, I need to get to the pool by 9 at the latest so I am done before 10 when the kids are let in.  There is no special lane for walking so I am in the main area with them.



Plain and simple, are you letting the "possibility"of a stab of pain keep you from doing what you know is right?  You have to get moving and keep going forward, no more steps back.  I love you and I wouldn't tell you this if I didn't.  I want to see you getting better, not sliding back.  Go to the pool, do your walk.  Don't wave it off on a possibility.


----------



## CatPat

For everyone trying to lose weight, I am sorry, I have no advice to give to you. I don't know of this yet.

But I have made a list of those who are trying to lose weight and become healthier, and I pray for all of you.

From what I understand, losing weight is terribly difficult. It seems so many are very brave to face this and to try, and I do congratulate all of you in this endeavour!

Sometimes, from what Mamma told me, it is of genetics, yes? That must be very worse. I believe no one wishes for to be overweight and it is difficult for those who are.

I love you all, and I pray all of you will reach your goals for to be healthy and to feel better. I will support any and all of you in any way I can.

With very much love and support,
~Cat


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...Winter's been tough on most of us (don't want to hear about your warm weather tinlizzy and Cheryl  )....


 
You rang? Thought I heard my name! 
Trust me....once summer comes and it's 115F in the shade for what seems like forever, I will no longer be saying how nice it is here. I'll be frying eggs on the sidewalk and wishing I was where many of you are. 

************* 
Back on topic...I have no weight loss advice to share.  I just want to add myself to the list of strong supporters you all have.  You can do it!!


----------



## CWS4322

Gosh darn...since June 2012, I've shrunk from a size 14 to a size 8, sometimes a size 6 just by (1) eating my big meal in the morning, (2) eliminating bread and sugar. I did not add any more exercise. I did not stop drinking wine. All I did was eat a good breakfast and then eat smaller portions/meals the rest of the day. It worked for me. By eating protein in the morning, I also got rid of any cravings during the rest of the day. Now when I want a snack, I grab an apple or other fruit. When I do want something sweet, dates are my go-to. I can hardly wait for summer when I can put on those size 6 capris...


----------



## Roll_Bones

GotGarlic said:


> ...Cutting out sugar and bread reduces calorie intake. It's that simple



Sugar and white bread are not carbohydrates?
One must also try to understand how I could snack on beef jerky, Slim Jim's, bacon, eggs and the like and still lose weight?
All very high calories snacks, yet I still shed the weight.



LPBeier said:


> RB, congrats on the weight loss - 5 pounds can be a real boost because it shows you can do it!  Keep up the good work, you are obviously on the right track.



Thanks. I was not really trying to lose weight, but decided to cut down on my carb intake. I did not realize I was losing any weight until I went to the doctor and they weighed me.
Now, I'm trying!  




CWS4322 said:


> Gosh darn...since June 2012, I've shrunk from a size 14 to a size 8, sometimes a size 6 just by (1) eating my big meal in the morning, (2) eliminating bread and sugar. I did not add any more exercise. I did not stop drinking wine. All I did was eat a good breakfast and then eat smaller portions/meals the rest of the day. It worked for me. By eating protein in the morning, I also got rid of any cravings during the rest of the day. Now when I want a snack, I grab an apple or other fruit. When I do want something sweet, dates are my go-to. I can hardly wait for summer when I can put on those size 6 capris...



This^^^^^^

This is my biggest hurdle. I like to eat late. I never eat breakfast.  I have not eaten breakfast in 40 years.
I do eat an early lunch because I am so hungry by 11:30 am.  Then I eat dinner around 7:00 pm.  Then (not now) I would eat ice cream or other high sugar snak sometimes as late/early as 2:00 am.  I am a night person living in a day persons world.

If I could do as you do, I might not ever need to diet.  Something I might need to explore even further. Thank you.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Plain and simple, are you letting the "possibility"of a stab of pain keep you from doing what you know is right?  You have to get moving and keep going forward, no more steps back.  I love you and I wouldn't tell you this if I didn't.  I want to see you getting better, not sliding back.  Go to the pool, do your walk.  Don't wave it off on a possibility.


Thanks, your Ogerness, for the kick in the butt.  I love you too and so I didn't even take the time to reply.  I just got dressed and drove to the Y.  I did my 30 lengths (a few backwards to work on different muscles) and relaxed in the hot tub.

I didn't have any serious jabs on the drive there or back and I have only minor pain now.  You nailed it - my fear was outweighing my confidence.  So, that was one time last week, two times this week....can we say three next week?


----------



## GotGarlic

Roll_Bones said:


> Sugar and white bread are not carbohydrates?
> One must also try to understand how I could snack on beef jerky, Slim Jim's, bacon, eggs and the like and still lose weight?
> All very high calories snacks, yet I still shed the weight.



Where did I say sugar and white bread are not carbohydrates? I said reducing / eliminating (don't feel like looking up the exact wording) those things reduces calories which leads to weight loss.

Not knowing your complete diet and exercise regime during that time, I can't say.

You repeatedly "misunderstand" what I say. I think you need to pay more attention to what I actually say and try not to add to it.


----------



## GotGarlic

RB, while it may not seem like it, I do have a nuanced understanding of these things. It's just too much to go into in a forum like this and as Cooking Goddess said, this thread isn't the place for it. If you want to continue discussing it, please start a new thread. Thanks.


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, your Ogerness, for the kick in the butt.  I love you too and so I didn't even take the time to reply.  I just got dressed and drove to the Y.  I did my 30 lengths (a few backwards to work on different muscles) and relaxed in the hot tub.
> 
> I didn't have any serious jabs on the drive there or back and I have only minor pain now.  You nailed it - my fear was outweighing my confidence.  So, that was one time last week, two times this week....can we say three next week?


You can do it!  I'm sure of it! You are doing great so far, keep it up.  The water is like medicine, you just have to decide to use it.
I am planning on the pool tomorrow as well.

Back in the gym today for me after work today, 100 minutes.  35 on the elliptical & 30 on the bike. I did a few weight machines, lighter weights this time to avoid the pain. My legs did feel stronger on the elliptical tonight. I appreciate everyones support on the weight/muscle thing. People seem to recognize me losing weight now, crazy thing is..I'm not. I understand the whole muscle structure thing, I just want the scale to go down.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> You can do it!  I'm sure of it! You are doing great so far, keep it up.  The water is like medicine, you just have to decide to use it.
> I am planning on the pool tomorrow as well.
> 
> Back in the gym today for me after work today, 100 minutes.  35 on the elliptical & 30 on the bike. I did a few weight machines, lighter weights this time to avoid the pain. My legs did feel stronger on the elliptical tonight. I appreciate everyones support on the weight/muscle thing. People seem to recognize me losing weight now, crazy thing is..I'm not. I understand the whole muscle structure thing, I just want the scale to go down.



Be patient grasshopper. It will happen.


----------



## LPBeier

Even with the sciatica, I am already finding I am a little more flexible.  I did some stretches to ease the nerve and muscles and was able to go a little further with them than before the pool.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, your Ogerness, for the kick in the butt.  I love you too and so I didn't even take the time to reply.  I just got dressed and drove to the Y.  I did my 30 lengths (a few backwards to work on different muscles) and relaxed in the hot tub.
> 
> I didn't have any serious jabs on the drive there or back and I have only minor pain now.  You nailed it - my fear was outweighing my confidence.  So, that was one time last week, two times this week....can we say three next week?



You are very welcome!  Next week will just breeze by.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> You can do it!  I'm sure of it! You are doing great so far, keep it up.  The water is like medicine, you just have to decide to use it.
> I am planning on the pool tomorrow as well.
> 
> Back in the gym today for me after work today, 100 minutes.  35 on the elliptical & 30 on the bike. I did a few weight machines, lighter weights this time to avoid the pain. My legs did feel stronger on the elliptical tonight. I appreciate everyones support on the weight/muscle thing. People seem to recognize me losing weight now, crazy thing is..I'm not. I understand the whole muscle structure thing, I just want the scale to go down.



I think you need to take a vacation from the scale...like two weeks.  Keep doing what you are doing except for weighing in.  It is messing with your head, scales are known to do that.  You have become immersed in what the scale "thinks", trust me the scale doesn't think, it only reacts.  Work with a tape measure, get measurements of your arms, legs, waist...I bet you even have hips now!!! At the end of two weeks re-measure and compare to the original numbers.

You are doing so well, please don't get discouraged now.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think you need to take a vacation from the scale...like two weeks.  Keep doing what you are doing except for weighing in.  It is messing with your head, scales are known to do that.  You have become immersed in what the scale "thinks", trust me the scale doesn't think, it only reacts.  Work with a tape measure, get measurements of your arms, legs, waist...I bet you even have hips now!!! At the end of two weeks re-measure and compare to the original numbers.
> 
> You are doing so well, please don't get discouraged now.



What she said!  You are doing well and I have "hidden" the scale for awhile.  My pants are looser and my face isn't as full, but I know if I weigh myself I will also still be over the 200 mark so I try not to think about that.


----------



## bakechef

Zereh said:


> The old adage "eat less calories" just might work if every calorie was treated the same way by our bodies - but they most definitely are not.  A calorie is not just a calorie. I hate to see that myth perpetuated. =/



It's not a myth until we can scientifically prove that it is wrong, which hasn't been done yet. 

While I'm inclined to believe that some calories affect us differently than others just from my personal experience, there really isn't any solid proof that this is true, yet.


----------



## Roll_Bones

GotGarlic said:


> RB, while it may not seem like it, I do have a nuanced understanding of these things. It's just too much to go into in a forum like this and as Cooking Goddess said, this thread isn't the place for it. If you want to continue discussing it, please start a new thread. Thanks.



You sound very smart to me.  If I misunderstood, that would be my mistake.  I am not as sharp as I used to be.
I do try to understand your post's. I just wish you would get over it and try to understand mine.
I am here for the same reason you are.  To learn and maybe share some of my limited experiences.


----------



## Zereh

bakechef said:


> It's not a myth until we can scientifically prove that it is wrong, which hasn't been done yet.
> 
> While I'm inclined to believe that some calories affect us differently than others just from my personal experience, there really isn't any solid proof that this is true, yet.



It hasn't been proved? Or do you mean it hasn't been accepted by the health industry whose #1 motive, always, is to medicate you?

Calories. Are. Not. Created. Equally. <-- there are five articles you can click on to whet your whistle with with hundreds more available.

If we would eat real, nutrient dense whole foods [which means would be eliminating added sugars / HFCS] we'd pretty much never "over eat" or have to think about calories again. The source of calories consumed is exponentially more important than any  calorie count. 

Imagine 750 calories worth of spinach and tomatoes and mushrooms and carrots in a glorious soup or salad. Now picture that Big Mac w/ SMALL fries and a "diet" soda which is also equal to about 750 calories. Which dinner is better for your body? Which food satisfies your nutritional needs? Which meal would your body most effectively burn as fuel? 

It's time to let go of the "health advice" from decades past. If it were accurate, and true, obesity would have been eradicated long ago; instead the obesity rate has steadily climbed over the past 50 years. The advice didn't help Eisenhower in the 1950's and it's not helping anyone today. 



> 1955: President Eisenhower suffers a first heart attack at age 64. He was put on a highly publicized low fat, low cholesterol diet. Over the next six weeks, twice daily press conferences were held on the president's condition. His total cholesterol at the time of the attack was 165 ml/dl. Eisenhower was ordered to eat dry toast and Sanka for breakfast and eat only 1 egg per week. His cholesterol continued to climb on a low fat, low cholesterol diet until it reached 259 the day he left office. Eisenhower had several more heart attacks and eventually died of heart disease.



Challenge the status quo. Be open and receptive to changing schools of thought - especially when the same-old-same-old is failing everyone miserably! We don't treat cancer or mental health issues with old and outdated treatments. Why embrace antiquated food / diet guidelines?

<3


----------



## Addie

SB, what PF said. Needing a new wardrobe is so more satisfying than numbers on a scale. Take out one of those plus sizes and hang it in sight. Then remember you made it all the way down to a size 16. Isn't it nice to have a waist and hips again?


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think you need to take a vacation from the scale...like two weeks.  Keep doing what you are doing except for weighing in.  It is messing with your head, scales are known to do that.  You have become immersed in what the scale "thinks", trust me the scale doesn't think, it only reacts.  Work with a tape measure, get measurements of your arms, legs, waist...I bet you even have hips now!!! At the end of two weeks re-measure and compare to the original numbers.
> 
> You are doing so well, please don't get discouraged now.


Great advice!  Done.  No more scale for awhile.


----------



## simonbaker

90 minutes in the pool today.


----------



## LPBeier

Way to go, SB!  You are such an inspiration to me!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Great advice!  Done.  No more scale for awhile.



Like CWS says, the scale is a trap...at some point you have to get away from it.  Other things are taking place now that you have lost the bulk of the weight...it's the other numbers that count now.

You are in the process of activating different mechanisms in your body and doing a fantastic job.


----------



## bakechef

Zereh said:


> It hasn't been proved? Or do you mean it hasn't been accepted by the health industry whose #1 motive, always, is to medicate you?
> 
> Calories. Are. Not. Created. Equally. <-- there are five articles you can click on to whet your whistle with with hundreds more available.
> 
> If we would eat real, nutrient dense whole foods [which means would be eliminating added sugars / HFCS] we'd pretty much never "over eat" or have to think about calories again. The source of calories consumed is exponentially more important than any  calorie count.
> 
> Imagine 750 calories worth of spinach and tomatoes and mushrooms and carrots in a glorious soup or salad. Now picture that Big Mac w/ SMALL fries and a "diet" soda which is also equal to about 750 calories. Which dinner is better for your body? Which food satisfies your nutritional needs? Which meal would your body most effectively burn as fuel?
> 
> It's time to let go of the "health advice" from decades past. If it were accurate, and true, obesity would have been eradicated long ago; instead the obesity rate has steadily climbed over the past 50 years. The advice didn't help Eisenhower in the 1950's and it's not helping anyone today.
> 
> 
> 
> Challenge the status quo. Be open and receptive to changing schools of thought - especially when the same-old-same-old is failing everyone miserably! We don't treat cancer or mental health issues with old and outdated treatments. Why embrace antiquated food / diet guidelines?
> 
> <3



I'm not going to keep this going, this is an encouragement thread.

I'm just going to stand by what I said and say that reduce calories below a certain threshold and you will lose weight.  This is the easiest, simplest way for someone just starting out.


----------



## Zereh

Ok. =) 

And I'll continue to encourage new ways of thinking.


----------



## Addie

Zereh said:


> Ok. =)
> 
> And I'll continue to encourage new ways of thinking.



Fine. But please do it in Stray Thoughts or elsewhere in this forum. Losing weight is difficult enough without arguments and disagreements swirling about.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hey! All of you who want to debate the merits of diets and calories and stuff...*get a room!*   Um, I mean get a thread.  How 'bout THIS one?

*http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...calories-carbs-and-fat-89336.html#post1353127*


----------



## LPBeier

I'm in the middle of a cake order and I am finding I am NOT continually tasting the frosting, or eating cake remnants as I used to.  I taste until it is right and then am staying away from it without a lot of conscious effort.  This is a huge improvement.  I don't really want it.  I think my success at the pool and the fact I have little appetite are the major factors in the change.

I am patting myself on the back


----------



## LPBeier

To add to what I said below, I have a couple of pair of fleece PJ bottoms that I wear around the house.  Before my surgery (beginning of February), they were tight.  Tonight, they keep falling down.  I haven't (and won't) get on the scale or even measure just yet, but for me that is progress!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good for you. You can start a new style by wearing suspenders with those flannel pants LP!


----------



## Cheryl J

Congratulations, LP!


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> Good for you. You can start a new style by wearing suspenders with those flannel pants LP!



TB has several pairs of suspenders.  I should borrow some and give it a try!  

Thanks, Cheryl, it feels good.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Good for you. You can start a new style by wearing suspenders with those flannel pants LP!



+1!!


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Good for you. You can start a new style by wearing suspenders with those flannel pants LP!


+2!!


----------



## Roll_Bones

Zereh said:


> It hasn't been proved? Or do you mean it hasn't been accepted by the health industry whose #1 motive, always, is to medicate you?
> 
> Calories. Are. Not. Created. Equally. <-- there are five articles you can click on to whet your whistle with with hundreds more available.
> 
> If we would eat real, nutrient dense whole foods [which means would be eliminating added sugars / HFCS] we'd pretty much never "over eat" or have to think about calories again. The source of calories consumed is exponentially more important than any  calorie count.
> 
> Imagine 750 calories worth of spinach and tomatoes and mushrooms and carrots in a glorious soup or salad. Now picture that Big Mac w/ SMALL fries and a "diet" soda which is also equal to about 750 calories. Which dinner is better for your body? Which food satisfies your nutritional needs? Which meal would your body most effectively burn as fuel?
> 
> It's time to let go of the "health advice" from decades past. If it were accurate, and true, obesity would have been eradicated long ago; instead the obesity rate has steadily climbed over the past 50 years. The advice didn't help Eisenhower in the 1950's and it's not helping anyone today.
> 
> 
> 
> Challenge the status quo. Be open and receptive to changing schools of thought - especially when the same-old-same-old is failing everyone miserably! We don't treat cancer or mental health issues with old and outdated treatments. Why embrace antiquated food / diet guidelines?
> 
> <3



Excellent post.  And very true in my opinion.
Calories counting has never worked for me in the past.  So I don't count calories. I watch my carb intake and lose weight.  I don't even follow Atkins to the tee.  But I do know how my body works and what works for my body.



Addie said:


> Fine. But please do it in Stray Thoughts or elsewhere in this forum. Losing weight is difficult enough without arguments and disagreements swirling about.



Discussions and debates lead to findings Addie. "Stray Thoughts" is not a weight loss thread.  Frankly I have no idea what it is. I have never ventured into that sub forum as the title alone keeps me away.

This is the "off topic" sub forum.  This threads title is about losing weight.
And don't we already have more moderators than any forum could ever need?
I am talking about unofficial moderators.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess started a thread specifically for discussing diets: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f12/the-great-diet-debate-calories-carbs-and-fat-89336.html


----------



## Roll_Bones

GotGarlic said:


> Cooking Goddess started a thread specifically for discussing diets: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f12/the-great-diet-debate-calories-carbs-and-fat-89336.html



Lets be realistic here for a minute.
Do you really expect any thread to stay on a steady unadulterated course for its entirety?

This thread is titled "Who's Trying to Lose Weight".
Can we really expect this thread to not veer into a diet discussion at some point?
So we are getting exactly what this thread was designed for.  We don't need a new one.
In fact, they could merge both threads with few people even noticing.


----------



## GotGarlic

Roll_Bones said:


> Lets be realistic here for a minute.
> Do you really expect any thread to stay on a steady unadulterated course for its entirety?



Of course not. But if our members repeatedly make a request of other members, I don't think it's unreasonable to expect people to respect the wishes of the community. Is that really too much to ask? Or is it more important to continue to argue?


----------



## GotGarlic

Here is the original post for this thread.



redkitty said:


> Raise your hand if you're trying to lose weight!!!
> 
> I know most of us are foodies and love to cook but those calories certainly add up in our yummy recipes!  Such a bummer because I do love those rich creamy sauces and ravioli's!!
> 
> I thought we could have a thread to support each other in our quest for fitting better into our clothes.  I've got a few more pounds to lose and only 9 more weeks until I move home!  My best friend is getting married and I have a dress I need to fit into by then!
> 
> One thing that really helps me is drinking 2+ liters of water per day.  Oh and not drinking alcohol, which is kinda hard since I love my mojito's and Rioja!   I'm not a huge drinker but I find the nights I drink I end up over-eating.
> 
> Recently I finally gave up sugar in my coffee (I used to put 1 tablespoon of sugar in one cup!!) and replaced it with Stevia.  I still have my sweet tooth, but I'm so proud of myself for giving it up in my daily coffee!
> 
> Lets share our tips on healthy cooking etc!!  What are some things that have helped you lose weight?


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> To add to what I said below, I have a couple of pair of fleece PJ bottoms that I wear around the house.  Before my surgery (beginning of February), they were tight.  Tonight, they keep falling down.  I haven't (and won't) get on the scale or even measure just yet, but for me that is progress!


It IS progress!  Good for you!!  I'm taking a break of doing anything today


----------



## Roll_Bones

GotGarlic said:


> Here is the original post for this thread.



I rest my case........


----------



## GotGarlic

A friend of mine shared this on Facebook today, from a page called the Sisterhood of the Shrinking Jeans


----------



## simonbaker

Thanks for sharing, that is nice.

I got to the pool today, 10 mn late, for deep water aerobics class, then to aqua chi class after that.


----------



## Roll_Bones

I ate ice cream and candy last night.  I feel as if I committed murder.


----------



## LPBeier

Roll_Bones said:


> I ate ice cream and candy last night.  I feel as if I committed murder.


RB, are you saying you feel bad about eating them because of your diet?  We all slip and I have learned to take them for what they are worth and move on.  I know I will be having ice cream tomorrow because my 9 year-old rent-a-kid is coming over and we have had a small dish each, every time she has come while on break.  Tomorrow is our last day together to it will be ice cream and strawberries! After that I will go back to being strict.

SB, glad you made it to the pool.  I am not sure if I will make it tomorrow or not.  I find that doing that and having the young girl over in one day is really hard on me.  We will be doing enough physical things in the day that I should be fine.


----------



## simonbaker

The daughter had an outing w friends. So, I got some extra free time in the gym tonight. I got 65 mn on the elliptical machine, 8 different weight machines in 20 mn then another 30 mn on the bike, tired but feeling great after a long, hot shower.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Roll_Bones said:


> Lets be realistic here for a minute.
> Do you really expect any thread to stay on a steady unadulterated course for its entirety?
> 
> This thread is titled "Who's Trying to Lose Weight".
> Can we really expect this thread to not veer into a diet discussion at some point?
> So we are getting exactly what this thread was designed for.  We don't need a new one.
> In fact, they could merge both threads with few people even noticing.



This still remains an encouragement thread, not a thread for you to tell people that the only thing that works is what you do.  Sure talk about your diet, but don't tell others they are stupid for NOT doing what you say.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Roll_Bones said:


> I ate ice cream and candy last night.  I feel as if I committed murder.



It's not what we do every now and then that shapes our lives, and our butts, it's what we do everyday that counts!


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> RB, are you saying you feel bad about eating them because of your diet?



Yes. I know what the trigger is and I cannot avoid the trigger.  
I have always been one to avoid sweets most my whole life.  Never made much fuss over any sweets.
Now as I am a bit older, I guess I got a sweet tooth. 



Aunt Bea said:


> It's not what we do every now and then that shapes our lives, and our butts, it's what we do everyday that counts!



Thanks Bea.  Yep, thankfully I do not do this every day.  But it still does bother me for doing it.

I guess it has much to do with my way of keeping myself at a decent weight.  I know what puts on the pounds.  I know exactly what does it, yet I am still a slave to this desire at least once per week.
Hint: It always happens after boys night out.........


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I'm in the middle of a cake order and I am finding I am NOT continually tasting the frosting, or eating cake remnants as I used to.  I taste until it is right and then am staying away from it without a lot of conscious effort.  This is a huge improvement.  I don't really want it.  I think my success at the pool and the fact I have little appetite are the major factors in the change.
> 
> I am patting myself on the back



And here is another pat for you. You will find that the longer you keep your sugar intake down, the less you will miss it and the less you will be tempted to take a taste. Good work LP. Keep it up!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This still remains an encouragement thread, not a thread for you to tell people that the only thing that works is what you do.  Sure talk about your diet, but don't tell others they are stupid for NOT doing what you say.



+1.


----------



## Sophia5

I am on the Paleo diet currently. I have already lost about 10 pounds.  It is hard to do but I am getting there.


----------



## simonbaker

Good for you on your weight loss!!  It's a great feeling.  It does a ger a little easier as  time goes on.

I had deep water aerobics today, just a short 45 mn class.


----------



## Addie

Sophia5 said:


> I am on the Paleo diet currently. I have already lost about 10 pounds.  It is hard to do but I am getting there.



Good for you. Just remember you have the whole DC community rooting for you. Go girl!! You can do it!! If SimonBaker can do it, so can you!!


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Good for you. Just remember you have the whole DC community rooting for you. Go girl!! You can do it!! If SimonBaker can do it, so can you!!



Addie is right!! Fantastic support system here on DC to help you along too!


----------



## bakechef

Roll_Bones said:


> Yes. I know what the trigger is and I cannot avoid the trigger.
> I have always been one to avoid sweets most my whole life.  Never made much fuss over any sweets.
> Now as I am a bit older, I guess I got a sweet tooth.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bea.  Yep, thankfully I do not do this every day.  But it still does bother me for doing it.
> 
> I guess it has much to do with my way of keeping myself at a decent weight.  I know what puts on the pounds.  I know exactly what does it, yet I am still a slave to this desire at least once per week.
> Hint: It always happens after boys night out.........



Maybe it would be healthier (mentally) to look at your week as a whole.  What I mean is, whatever you are counting, does that one treat derail your eating plan completely or is it just a blip on the radar.  Dieting and weight management is about 90% psychological.  What seems like a disaster one day, is barely a blip when you take the week as a whole.  I would just try to keep blips at a minimum, but allow them here and there.  Deprivation is the #1 best way to fail at a diet plan.


----------



## CarolPa

Roll_Bones said:


> Calories counting has never worked for me in the past.  So I don't count calories. I watch my carb intake and lose weight.  I don't even follow Atkins to the tee. * But I do know how my body works and what works for my body.
> *



RB, I am just using your post as an example.  This statement says it all.  Everyone has to do what works for their own body.  People can* suggest* what works for them, but in the end, each person has to choose for themselves.

In the past, eating a balanced diet in moderation worked for me.  Since I was diagnosed with diabetes a couple years ago, that no longer works.  I had some high readings lately so I cut way back on carbs.  I was shocked to get on the scale this morning and see that I was down 6 lbs.  Will I ever eat sweets or carbs again?  Yes.  Will I beat myself up over it?  No.  I will just do my best to do what my body needs.  My body.  Not someone else's.


----------



## CarolPa

*CWS*, I eat similarly to the way you do....big breakfast with protein, smaller lunch and dinner.  My body likes that.

*Roll Bones*, many times I don't eat breakfast as soon as I get up.  It can be up to 11 AM before I eat, like you.  But I still consider it breakfast, the first meal of the day.  When I do that, my next meal is dinner and then I eat a snack in the evening.  I don't think there's anything wrong with "skipping" breakfast, or "delaying" it.  Eat when you are hungry and stop when you are satisfied.  Breakfast doesn't have to be traditional breakfast food, and lunch or dinner can be breakfast food if that's what you want.  This is just my opinion, which may differ from others.


----------



## LPBeier

CarolPa said:


> RB, I am just using your post as an example.  This statement says it all. * Everyone has to do what works for their own body.*  People can* suggest* what works for them, but in the end, each person has to choose for themselves.



Yes, and that is why this is an encouragement thread - we praise and encourage people as they go through their own walk.  Weight loss is a personal choice and a tough road.  We need to make our own choices but can't do it without the encouragement of others and hearing THEIR success stories/stumbling blocks as well.


----------



## Roll_Bones

bakechef said:


> Maybe it would be healthier (mentally) to look at your week as a whole.  What I mean is, whatever you are counting, does that one treat derail your eating plan completely or is it just a blip on the radar.  Dieting and weight management is about 90% psychological.  What seems like a disaster one day, is barely a blip when you take the week as a whole.  I would just try to keep blips at a minimum, but allow them here and there.  Deprivation is the #1 best way to fail at a diet plan.



Its a blip that leads to these things being in my possession and subsequent consumption.
I bought about a 1/2 gallon of ice cream and three bags of those new single bite candy bars. (they are fantastic by the way)
So I had ice cream for three nights instead of one night. The candy were very small bags so they were gone in a flash.
I assume my carb intake all evens out as I have had nothing extra for two nights.  I may not eat anymore sweets for another week or two.
Thanks chef.



CarolPa said:


> *CWS*, I eat similarly to the way you do....big breakfast with protein, smaller lunch and dinner.  My body likes that.
> 
> *Roll Bones*, many times I don't eat breakfast as soon as I get up.  It can be up to 11 AM before I eat, like you.  But I still consider it breakfast, the first meal of the day.  When I do that, my next meal is dinner and then I eat a snack in the evening.  I don't think there's anything wrong with "skipping" breakfast, or "delaying" it.  Eat when you are hungry and stop when you are satisfied.  Breakfast doesn't have to be traditional breakfast food, and lunch or dinner can be breakfast food if that's what you want.  This is just my opinion, which may differ from others.



Yep, my breakfast would be lunch. Then one more meal at around 7 pm. If I would stay away from snacks after that last meal, I would not gain any extra weight.
This is where I have the problem.  Very late at night. I sometimes do not sleep until well after 2-3 am.



LPBeier said:


> Yes, and that is why this is an encouragement thread - we praise and encourage people as they go through their own walk.  Weight loss is a personal choice and a tough road.  We need to make our own choices but can't do it without the encouragement of others and hearing THEIR success stories/stumbling blocks as well.



Well said.


----------



## bakechef

Roll_Bones said:


> Its a blip that leads to these things being in my possession and subsequent consumption.
> I bought about a 1/2 gallon of ice cream and three bags of those new single bite candy bars. (they are fantastic by the way)
> So I had ice cream for three nights instead of one night. The candy were very small bags so they were gone in a flash.
> I assume my carb intake all evens out as I have had nothing extra for two nights.  I may not eat anymore sweets for another week or two.
> Thanks chef.


I LOVE ice cream, really love the stuff.  I can't keep it in the house because a carton is 3-4 servings max for me.  If I'm going to have ice cream I go out for it, enjoy it and move on.  If I had it in the house I would eat it every night until it was gone.  Same thing with small candy bars or truffles, they are so easy to pop in your mouth.  I wouldn't eat a full sized candy bar every day, but I would eat 2-3 mini candy bars or truffles, doesn't make much sense, but that's how my brain works!


----------



## LPBeier

bakechef said:


> I LOVE ice cream, really love the stuff.  I can't keep it in the house because a carton is 3-4 servings max for me.  If I'm going to have ice cream I go out for it, enjoy it and move on.  If I had it in the house I would eat it every night until it was gone.  Same thing with small candy bars or truffles, they are so easy to pop in your mouth.  I wouldn't eat a full sized candy bar every day, but I would eat 2-3 mini candy bars or truffles, doesn't make much sense, but that's how my brain works!



I understand completely, Bakechef.  I like to keep ice cream in the house for the two young girls I often have come over after school (or like now during spring break when their Mom's are working).  I love ice cream but have gotten accustomed to Breyers and other high end ones or my own home made.  So, I buy the big tubs at Costco.  You would think that this would be more dangerous but it isn't because I east less of this kind.  And if I am given a bag of small chocolates (say the foil covered mini-eggs) I will down them quickly, but a chocolate bar of any regular or large size can stay intact for days even if there is nothing else around.  It seems I don't want to be the one to "break it".  But once it is, I can't help myself.

I went to the pool today to make up for yesterday when I had one of my "girls" over and had such a rough night's sleep the night before.  It felt really good.  I will still do my regular time tomorrow as I am also meeting with my previous YMCA trainer for a refresher of the stretches and weights program I was on before.  I won't be starting it for a bit (need to let the pool work for a couple of weeks) but this is the best time for us to meet.  She understands all my conditions and is very encouraging.  There was no reprimands for giving it up - she knew the circumstances of Dad and then my health.  She just said let's regroup and think positive!


----------



## simonbaker

I skipped the work out today, feeling a little guilty about it, my legs were a little sore.  Short staffed at work today so had to run my butt off there today. Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> I skipped the work out today, feeling a little guilty about it, my legs were a little sore.  Short staffed at work today so had to run my butt off there today. Back at it tomorrow.



SB, if you ran your butt off at work today, that constitutes a workout, IMHO!  No need to feel guilty!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I ran my butt off, but it came back...


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I ran my butt off, but it came back...




In my younger days I knew a guy who, every time I said I lost weight, he would say "No you didn't.  Look behind you!"  LOL


----------



## CarolPa

I don't buy things I shouldn't be eating, but DH does.  He will buy a carton of ice cream and eat 1 serving.  Guess who finishes it?  It hasn't worked that way this time.  I ate one serving of that carton and there it sits, in the freezer.  I refuse to eat any more of it, no matter how much I like it.  I'm declaring war!!!


----------



## bakechef

CarolPa said:


> I don't buy things I shouldn't be eating, but DH does.  He will buy a carton of ice cream and eat 1 serving.  Guess who finishes it?  It hasn't worked that way this time.  I ate one serving of that carton and there it sits, in the freezer.  I refuse to eat any more of it, no matter how much I like it.  I'm declaring war!!!



There is a quart of ice cream in my freezer that my mom bought at Christmas, I keep forgetting to throw it away on trash day, I imagine that it is pretty gross by now.  But upside, I didn't eat it!


----------



## CWS4322

Since changing how I eat and when I eat my big meal, my salt and sugar cravings have disappeared. I am committed to making a pasta casserole tomorrow. I'm not excited about that (and don't suggest spaghetti squash, I get grossed out prepping it). I only make / eat pasta about once every 6-8 weeks. The last time I had pasta was in January. It isn't pasta that makes people gain weight (pasta is almost 100% carbs), it is the sauce and the portion size that do a person it. I am just not a huge pasta fan--I'd rather have a rice (brown, cargo, wild), purple barley, legumes, almost anything instead of pasta.


----------



## LPBeier

CarolPa said:


> I don't buy things I shouldn't be eating, but DH does.  He will buy a carton of ice cream and eat 1 serving.  Guess who finishes it? * It hasn't worked that way this time.  I ate one serving of that carton and there it sits, in the freezer.  I refuse to eat any more of it, no matter how much I like it.  I'm declaring war!!!*



Good for you!  I feel the same way about the pail in my freezer.  I will probably give it to the neighbours along with the "cake scraps" from my three orders.  They love it and so does my body!


----------



## LPBeier

Forgot to add I did not make it to the pool today.  The pain in my left flank escalted to almost as bad as the liver problem I had recently.  I had one more morphine left and took it. TB will tell you that for me to voluntarily take anything stronger than Tylenol extra strength (on top of my chronic pain meds) means it is bad.  I thought it was sciatica, but it is not travelling down my leg.  I figured it was a muscle pull, but now it is moving, getting stronger and is constant, though it does spike when I move.

I know this sounds like an excuse, but really, I am mortified that I only got one pool trip in this week and that I am back to dealing with mystery pains in my side.  I thought that was behind me with losing my gallbladder.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CarolPa said:


> I don't buy things I shouldn't be eating, but DH does......I refuse to eat any more of it, no matter how much I like it.  I'm declaring war!!!


For some reason, my Dad would torpedo my Mom's weight loss attempts.  Whenever she said "I'm going to lose weight" Dad would show up with a box of chocolate-covered cherries. Those were my Mom's fatal flaw! Guess Dad liked her chubby. Good work on avoiding that tub of ice cream Carol!


----------



## CarolPa

CG, my DH wants me to lose weight and knows I need it for my health's sake, but still he brings this stuff in the house.  The donuts, cookies and chips I don't care about.  I can easily pass on them.  But he knows chocolate ice cream is my weakness.  I still haven't eaten it.  It's actually chocolate marshmallow.  Yum!


----------



## CarolPa

I can't eat pasta because of my blood sugar.  Here is a pic of a serving of pasta.    This just wouldn't cut it unless I mixed in a load of veggies with it!


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> I LOVE ice cream, really love the stuff.  I can't keep it in the house because a carton is 3-4 servings max for me.  If I'm going to have ice cream I go out for it, enjoy it and move on.  If I had it in the house I would eat it every night until it was gone.  Same thing with small candy bars or truffles, they are so easy to pop in your mouth.  I wouldn't eat a full sized candy bar every day, but I would eat 2-3 mini candy bars or truffles, doesn't make much sense, but that's how my brain works!



Last month I asked Spike to get me some cookies and cream ice cream. I quickly discovered I don't like it as much as I thought I did. So I had one small bowl, it sat in the freezer and when I looked at it last night, it had more ice crystals than ice cream. I tossed the rest of it. Ice cream along with cakes, cookies and other sweet foods, are such that I have learned to not want anymore. Right now my biggest hankering is for dark chocolate. It has just enough bitterness in it, to keep me from going overboard. My taste buds are constantly changing. Now if I could just give up coffee with half and half with sugar, I would be all set.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> For some reason, my Dad would torpedo my Mom's weight loss attempts.  Whenever she said "I'm going to lose weight" Dad would show up with a box of chocolate-covered cherries. Those were my Mom's fatal flaw! Guess Dad liked her chubby. Good work on avoiding that tub of ice cream Carol!



So often it is the spouse that will shoot down any attempts for their mate to lose weight. It is a built-in fear factor. They fear that the opposite sex will find their spouse attractive. It takes a health scare to bring the spouse to terms with their mate losing weight. And sometimes then it is still not enough for the torpedo to end. That is when the couple together have to go to the doctor and hear it from that department, just how important it is for the weight loss to occur. Either your spouse loses weight, or you lose your spouse. 

My second husband was my torpedo. But I was determined and completely ignored his nasty cracks as to why I was determined to lose weight. After a while he finally got the message and stopped.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> So often it is the spouse that will shoot down any attempts for their mate to lose weight. It is a built-in fear factor. They fear that the opposite sex will find their spouse attractive. It takes a health scare to bring the spouse to terms with their mate losing weight. And sometimes then it is still not enough for the torpedo to end. That is when the couple together have to go to the doctor and hear it from that department, just how important it is for the weight loss to occur. Either your spouse loses weight, or you lose your spouse.
> 
> My second husband was my torpedo. But I was determined and completely ignored his nasty cracks as to why I was determined to lose weight. After a while he finally got the message and stopped.



Been there.  Done that!

I got in the gym today for 90+ minutes.  I didn't have much umph. I really struggled through it tonight,


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Been there.  Done that!
> 
> I got in the gym today for 90+ minutes.  I didn't have much umph. I really struggled through it tonight,



You have done remarkably well so far. Just keep pushing ahead no matter what anyone says.


----------



## LPBeier

I need some real encouragement tonight.  I have found out that I may have a serious problem with my left flank pain.  They don't know what it is but I am not to do anything strenuous until they run further tests.  They have ruled out sciatica and said that they believe there may be a mass growing in the region, putting pressure on my spine and hip.  First the gallbladder/liver scare and now this.

Funny thing is I am more upset with not being able to go to the pool than I am that there is something wrong.  I have a strong faith and feel good about this.

I am on heavy pain killers once again and hating it.


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> I need some real encouragement tonight.  I have found out that I may have a serious problem with my left flank pain.  They don't know what it is but I am not to do anything strenuous until they run further tests.  They have ruled out sciatica and said that they believe there may be a mass growing in the region, putting pressure on my spine and hip.  First the gallbladder/liver scare and now this.
> 
> Funny thing is I am more upset with not being able to go to the pool than I am that there is something wrong.  I have a strong faith and feel good about this.
> 
> I am on heavy pain killers once again and hating it.



So sorry, LP.  

Thinking.  Pool exercises don't have to be walking, the water takes pressure off everything.  Can you stand or sit in the water and move your arms?  Maybe use a noodle and float around using your arms, it can be front or back.  Sit in your chair at home and use water bottles as weights and do arm curls.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LP, I hope it's nothing serious. Hope the doctors can give you an answer really soon so you don't have to wait and worry.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream last night. 

the  unexpected boys night out (yes I went last Monday too) yesterday was my down fall.
Maybe the drinking must go?  Naw,I will get it figured out.


----------



## taxlady

Roll_Bones said:


> Chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream last night.
> 
> the  unexpected boys night out (yes I went last Monday too) yesterday was my down fall.
> Maybe the drinking must go?  Naw,I will get it figured out.


I was wondering if it was something else that gave you the munchies.


----------



## Roll_Bones

taxlady said:


> I was wondering if it was something else that gave you the munchies.



  You are most definitely onto something!


----------



## CarolPa

LP, I hope the doctors find what's wrong and that it's nothing serious. Be careful!


----------



## CarolPa

I think the best thing women can do is not to mention that they are trying to lose weight.  Just follow your selected diet and exercise plan without announcing it.  If tempting food is brought into the house, "Just Say No!"  Don't say "No, I'm trying to lose weight."  My DH does this all the time.  All of a sudden I will notice that he is eating less at meals and fewer treats.  He never mentions it.


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> I need some real encouragement tonight.  I have found out that I may have a serious problem with my left flank pain.  They don't know what it is but I am not to do anything strenuous until they run further tests.  They have ruled out sciatica and said that they believe there may be a mass growing in the region, putting pressure on my spine and hip.  First the gallbladder/liver scare and now this.
> 
> Funny thing is I am more upset with not being able to go to the pool than I am that there is something wrong.  I have a strong faith and feel good about this.
> 
> I am on heavy pain killers once again and hating it.



Sorry to hear...Keep that strong will of yours!  I will keep you in positive thoughts & prayers. Positive thinking can always help.  Take care!!! That pool can wait, it will be ready when YOU are.


----------



## CWS4322

Garcinia cambodia is from the tamarind seed. I love tamarind pods--the gooey, sticky ones, and often eat them as if they were dates, seed and all. I would just figure out a way to add more tamarind pods to what I eat. I often take a few as part of my lunch when I have to work on site. Now I know why I don't get hungry in the afternoon while on site. IMO, losing weight usually involves altering one's eating habits and exercise. Although we would all like a magic pill or a magic diet, losing weight and keeping it off usually means making life changes. I am approaching 2 years since I started eating my big meal (most days) in the morning and happy to say that the change in my eating habits has resulted in shrinking 4 sizes and not gaining the weight back.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good for you CW! You're right about a change in habits can make a difference. This past November we entered a dead zone in incoming finances. Himself's unemployment ran out and his social security won't kick in until this November (by choice - it's when he turns 66). Since I'm cheap frugal to begin with, I decided we weren't going to go out to eat once a week with his sister and brother-in-law, but instead maybe out once a month and invite them over on occasion. Keep in mind that when we did go out I would bring at least half my meal home, so it isn't like I was chowing down on a full restaurant portion. Just by cooking at home I've lost about 10-12 pounds over the winter. I consider that at pretty decent weight drop since winter is the stew and "heavy" food months. And, of course, all those stews and loaded soups need bread to sop up the extra juices. We switched to whole-grain breads almost exclusively too. So far Himself hasn't raised a fuss so I guess he's a convert too.


----------



## Addie

Well, now that the warmer is coming upon us, lighter meals should be the order of the day for both of you. Ten pounds in nothing to snicker about.


----------



## LPBeier

Great going everyone!  

I have kept off the weight I lost during my hospital stay and subsequent anemia.  I have also kept my small appetite so that has helped.  The main problem is that I am retaining water and so I am still wearing bigger clothes and feeling fat.  I think my doctor has a resolution for that.

I want to lose enough weight that I feel comfortable in my dress for our vow renewal ceremony in August.  I want my face thinner and to just feel good about myself.

With this bronchitis and other bugs I have been away from the pool for far too long but that changes tomorrow. I am going there and then meeting TB and his parents for lunch at a Chinese Restaurant near the YMCA.  Then TB will go straight to work and I will head home.  I can't wait for my pool time!


----------



## CWS4322

Cooking Goddess said:


> Good for you CW! You're right about a change in habits can make a difference. This past November we entered a dead zone in incoming finances. Himself's unemployment ran out and his social security won't kick in until this November (by choice - it's when he turns 66). Since I'm cheap frugal to begin with, I decided we weren't going to go out to eat once a week with his sister and brother-in-law, but instead maybe out once a month and invite them over on occasion. Keep in mind that when we did go out I would bring at least half my meal home, so it isn't like I was chowing down on a full restaurant portion. Just by cooking at home I've lost about 10-12 pounds over the winter. I consider that at pretty decent weight drop since winter is the stew and "heavy" food months. And, of course, all those stews and loaded soups need bread to sop up the extra juices. We switched to whole-grain breads almost exclusively too. So far Himself hasn't raised a fuss so I guess he's a convert too.


CG--a change in eating habits--no magic pill. I don't know about you, but over time, I really don't miss those "bad" eating habits. Yes, I plan to make a couple of batches of ice cream this summer, but that's it. And yes, every now and again, I eat poutine, but not every day. A treat now and again.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CW, I hear you. All things in moderation has worked best for me. It took me about 6 or so years to put on 40 pounds of depression weight because of our move. I decided it was time to go back to my old moderation way of eating, realizing it's not coming off in a year. I've found by not making drastic changes I can keep on task easier. Besides, with not going out for dinner my thinning self is resulting in a fatter wallet. 





Addie said:


> Well, now that the warmer is coming upon us, lighter meals should be the order of the day for both of you. Ten pounds in nothing to snicker about.


Not so much "order of the day" Addie as more appealing when the weather gets hot. Somehow that dinner salad just doesn't cut it when it's 19 degrees and a nor'easter is howling outside!  And I'm certainly not one to crave a thick stew and crusty rolls when it's 80.


----------



## LPBeier

I am back on my candida free diet for two weeks.  This means no fruit of any kind or in any form (something that is difficult for me who chomps on an apple to stop chocolate cravings), no sugar of any kind, no honey or other sweeteners including artificial, no corn or carrots and no dairy products except yogurt for its probiotic properties.  All of the items other than the fruit are easy.  I use pumpkin seeds as a snack and since they are good to fight candida I can eat all I want.  I can also eat all the meat (except pork), green veggies, cauliflower, and eggs (which I don't really like) I want. 

Hopefully this will get me on track with my weight and health!


----------



## Roll_Bones

Addie said:


> Well, now that the warmer is coming upon us, lighter meals should be the order of the day for both of you. Ten pounds in nothing to snicker about.



So right.  I just mentioned at dinner last night we need to eat lighter foods and should include salads more often.
For some reason, I have not purchased items to make a garden salad for a long time.
I got so tired of throwing away salad vegetables that sat in the fridge.  Also, I guess a case of laziness has found its way into my life.
I am tired most all the time.

My biggest issue is not taking care of these items as soon as I bring them home or shortly thereafter.
If I would get on the ball and wash and prep these things when I first buy them, I would not lose as much as I have in the past.  It also seems when I make an effort to prep the items, I tend to use them up and use them up much faster.

This week I am going to buy everything needed to make a healthy salad. (my garden is a few weeks away from my first harvest)  I am going to wash dry and prep them for later use.  I then will make healthy salads with accompanying salad items like for "chefs salad" and other toppings to make them meals.

When my garden starts producing, I will have more options.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We tend to be "seasonal eaters". When the weather is cold a salad won't do, but a bowl of stew and a chunk of crusty bread fill both the tummy and the soul. But when the thermostat is climbing the stock pot is usually left alone and the salad fixin's and grillin' foods appear. It's just easier for me to eat "diet" foods when the weather is warmer. Well, unless I mound the yummy potato salad up sky high!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> We tend to be "seasonal eaters". When the weather is cold a salad won't do, but a bowl of stew and a chunk of crusty bread fill both the tummy and the soul. But when the thermostat is climbing the stock pot is usually left alone and the salad fixin's and grillin' foods appear. It's just easier for me to eat "diet" foods when the weather is warmer. Well, *unless I mound the yummy potato salad up sky high*!



When cooking for a crowd, five or ten pounds of 'taters for potato salad is the norm. It  took me a long time to learn that two or just three 'taters was  more than enough for me to make a personal bowl of potato salad. I could easily make a much larger one and take a bowl every time I open the fridge door. I could easily make five pounds just for myself and have it all gone in two days.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm down 7 pounds from last week, the warmer weather definitely has me eating less and moving more.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm down 7 pounds from last week, the warmer weather definitely has me eating less and moving more.


Wow, PF, that's a pound a day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, I was mindless munching at work.  Good for me food, but it is constant.  With the good weather I can go for a walk instead of stuff my face.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nice PF! I miss walking, but my ankles yell at me every time I try to go too far. Getting old is a b.


----------



## LPBeier

Awesome, PF! 

I am up a bit but the good news is my iron levels are starting to rise again.  They are still low, but steadily working towards normal.  I am feeling stronger and love that my face has a little bit of colour.  

However, now that my energy is returning and I want to get back to the pool, my bad (as in two replacements in a month 5 years ago) knee is suddenly acting up badly.  I don't remember twisting it, but I am having trouble walking.  The pool will be good for that but I will have to start slowly so as not to make it worse.

We are working towards a low carb diet again.  The only problem is that TB has to take sandwiches to work and gluten free bread is full of carbs (rice or potato flours as the basis).  Because he is eating in the bus salads are awkward and he can't have anything that needs heating.  Plus, I tend to make myself a sandwich for the evening when I make his.  So we are trying to eat meat and salad for lunch.  Breakfast has been bacon and plain yogurt for me and bacon and a smoothie for TB.

I am hoping we will both start seeing some results soon - both in feeling thinner and being healthier.  I am not worrying about a scale for the time being.  Though that will come as I want to look good for our vows renewal.


----------



## Aunt Bea

LPBeier said:


> Awesome, PF!
> 
> I am up a bit but the good news is my iron levels are starting to rise again.  They are still low, but steadily working towards normal.  I am feeling stronger and love that my face has a little bit of colour.
> 
> However, now that my energy is returning and I want to get back to the pool, my bad (as in two replacements in a month 5 years ago) knee is suddenly acting up badly.  I don't remember twisting it, but I am having trouble walking.  The pool will be good for that but I will have to start slowly so as not to make it worse.
> 
> We are working towards a low carb diet again.  The only problem is that TB has to take sandwiches to work and gluten free bread is full of carbs (rice or potato flours as the basis).  Because he is eating in the bus salads are awkward and he can't have anything that needs heating.  Plus, I tend to make myself a sandwich for the evening when I make his.  So we are trying to eat meat and salad for lunch.  Breakfast has been bacon and plain yogurt for me and bacon and a smoothie for TB.
> 
> I am hoping we will both start seeing some results soon - both in feeling thinner and being healthier.  I am not worrying about a scale for the time being.  Though that will come as I want to look good for our vows renewal.



How about wrapping the sandwich fillings in a lettuce leaf.

Another idea is to take a slice of deli ham, turkey, roast beef etc and spreading a condiment on it adding a slice of cheese and rolling it up like a cigar to make it into a finger food.

Good luck!


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> Awesome, PF!
> 
> I am up a bit but the good news is my iron levels are starting to rise again.  They are still low, but steadily working towards normal.  I am feeling stronger and love that my face has a little bit of colour.
> 
> However, now that my energy is returning and I want to get back to the pool, my bad (as in two replacements in a month 5 years ago) knee is suddenly acting up badly.  I don't remember twisting it, but I am having trouble walking.  The pool will be good for that but I will have to start slowly so as not to make it worse.
> 
> We are working towards a low carb diet again.  The only problem is that TB has to take sandwiches to work and gluten free bread is full of carbs (rice or potato flours as the basis).  Because he is eating in the bus salads are awkward and he can't have anything that needs heating.  Plus, I tend to make myself a sandwich for the evening when I make his.  So we are trying to eat meat and salad for lunch.  Breakfast has been bacon and plain yogurt for me and bacon and a smoothie for TB.
> 
> I am hoping we will both start seeing some results soon - both in feeling thinner and being healthier.  I am not worrying about a scale for the time being.  Though that will come as I want to look good for our vows renewal.



Glad to hear you're doing better, LP  Have you been tested for your ferritin level? It's related to iron levels and gives the physician more information about your condition. 

For TB's lunches, think about making finger foods, like salad or sandwich ingredients on skewers with a dipping sauce. Here's an example: http://www.southernliving.com/food/...ipes/italian-skewers-party-appertizer-recipes


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Nice PF! I miss walking, but my ankles yell at me every time I try to go too far. Getting old is a b.



Preaching to the choir...odd thinking about how I used to run to school (2.5 miles) and back home every day.  Now, it is a chore to walk anywhere.  

My metabolism has changed since the surgery (I must have just been feeding what they took out) but, trying to find what doesn't put the weight on is a B.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You know it's time to lose weight when you accidentally put your pants on backwards and they fit better...


----------



## Addie

Getting old is very hard work. Getting thin again is even harder work.


----------



## simonbaker

Record to date I'm up 8 pounds from a year ago. I am continuing to swim 3 times a week & usually twice a week in the gym. I feel great but should be eating better. This is such a supportive thread on DC. I am trying to get back on track, cut the carbs & work hard on eating more protein, which continues to be a challenge for me. I would again welcome the feedback & positive advice so many of you have given me in the past! : )


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Several of us have been changing to a Ketogenic Diet/Lifestyle and are having good luck with that.  But, we are still ready to support you in your quest.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hang in there, SB!  We're all here for you!


----------



## Addie

I knew you were in trouble when I saw you were not posting anymore. But I wanted you to see for yourself. If I were to say anything about the possibility of weight gain, it would most likely come across as nagging. You were on a diet vacation. We all take one of them every so often. So don't beat yourself up over this. 

Simon I am on the other train. At one time in my life at 4'7" I was 180 pounds. I didn't walk, I rolled through life. Little by little over the years I worked on my weight without telling anyone. The people I know hate those who can accomplish what they can't. So anytime I was offered a food that I knew was not for me, I would tell them I was highly allergic to it. The last thing they wanted to see was someone get sick right in front of them. It took me a long time to get where I am today. Through the pregnancy and birth of my fifth child, I am now down to the weight where I was in the seventh grade. It has been a 40+ year battle. Up and down. Up and down. I am now down to stay. And I have a reminder of my battle. A layer of extra skin I no longer need. But I can live with that. From what I understand, it will tighten up and lessen as time go by. 

Hang in there. I know you can do it. You have done it so far. Just concentrate on losing four of the surplus pounds. Once you get started the rest will fall off. And remember, we are here for you. Keep us up to date and we will always be here for you.  That angel is for you.


----------



## Addie

PF, I have a question for you. 

If a person ingests food that their system cannot process, like raw roughage, lettuce, corn, etc., and the food exits in the same manner as it was swallowed, just a slightly different color; does the body extracts the nutrients? 

Last night after having a tummy ache all day, I decided to have a small bowl of lettuce with dressing. I let it sit long enough for the lettuce to get soggy. Less that 30 minutes later it was leaving my body along with my tummy ache. Did I get any nutrition from eating the lettuce? 


PS: I really tried to ask this as delicately as I could. I  know there are folks here who also have the same problem. I hope I didn't offend anyone with my query. If I did, please accept my apologies.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> PF, I have a question for you.
> 
> If a person ingests food that their system cannot process, like raw roughage, lettuce, corn, etc., and the food exits in the same manner as it was swallowed, just a slightly different color; does the body extracts the nutrients?
> 
> Last night after having a tummy ache all day, I decided to have a small bowl of lettuce with dressing. I let it sit long enough for the lettuce to get soggy. Less that 30 minutes later it was leaving my body along with my tummy ache. Did I get any nutrition from eating the lettuce?
> 
> 
> PS: I really tried to ask this as delicately as I could. I  know there are folks here who also have the same problem. I hope I didn't offend anyone with my query. If I did, please accept my apologies.



No, You used more calories eating it than you gained.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Several of us have been changing to a Ketogenic Diet/Lifestyle and are having good luck with that.  But, we are still ready to support you in your quest.



I would love to hear more about this Ketogenic lifestyle!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Here are the threads we have been sharing on.  Any of us can help you out with references and resources.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f162/ketogenic-diet-for-controlling-diabetes-91541.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f12/low-carbing-with-the-keto-team-92360.html


----------



## Zereh

simonbaker said:


> I would love to hear more about this Ketogenic lifestyle!



I'm not scientist, nor do I pretend to be, but in a nutshell you limit  the number of carbs that you eat so that your body learns to burn fat for energy  instead carbs.

Keto (Low Carb, High Fat) more or less boils down to eating 20 *net* carbs in a day. Some people eat more, some less; but 20 seems to be the number that most everyone shoots for. Joseph Arcita's A Guide to Ketosis is fantastic site that explains how it works. And why.

I  really can't say enough good things about the Reddit keto group. If you click on the link, you'll see a ton of info bookmarked on the right side of the page. That's the best place to start. =)

If you fill out the info on this Keto Calculator, it will help you figure out what your daily macros should be. The macros are the number of grams each of carbs, protein and fat you should consume based off of your current weight, age, body fat percentage, height, lean body mass and activity level. It boils down to always striving for 20g or less of net carbs, hitting your protein mark and using fats to round out the rest of your caloric intake for the day.

Check out Reddit's Keto Science for tons of scientific and medical  information and studies. It's not an accident that it works as well as it does.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Great description, Zereh!

The only thing I can add is that, by reducing carbs, you reduce blood glucose, which in turn suppresses your insulin response. Insulin is the hormone that causes your body to store excess glucose as fat. By suppressing it, you encourage the burning of body fat as fuel.


----------



## CWS4322

Steve Kroll said:


> Great description, Zereh!
> 
> The only thing I can add is that, by reducing carbs, you reduce blood glucose, which in turn suppresses your insulin response. Insulin is the hormone that causes your body to store excess glucose as fat. By suppressing it, you encourage the burning of body fat as fuel.


Not only has it been shown to help monitor diabetes, it has been shown to be effective for reducing high cholesterol levels as well. Long Term Effects of Ketogenic Diet in Obese Subjects with High Cholesterol Level - Springer


----------



## simonbaker

The only thing I'm concerned about with this diet is how it will effect the 1 kidney I have left. A year ago they found a large mass next to my kidney & were unsure of what it was. The mass was the size of a softball, Doc's thought it was cancer. Thankfully, it was not. When taking it out they had  to remove my left kidney.  
Also, not sure I could force myself to eat so much meat, I do not digest it well & it gived me a lot of stomach issues.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> The only thing I'm concerned about with this diet is how it will effect the 1 kidney I have left. A year ago they found a large mass next to my kidney & were unsure of what it was. The mass was the size of a softball, Doc's thought it was cancer. Thankfully, it was not. When taking it out they had  to remove my left kidney.
> Also, not sure I could force myself to eat so much meat, I do not digest it well & it gived me a lot of stomach issues.



SB, do you think you should be under a doctor's care if you are going to go back on your diet?


----------



## simonbaker

I was recently at the doc for my annual last week. All was well. He said he saw no limitations, just to keep exercising & I need to work on dropping my cholesterol, & weight. He wasn't overly concerned about the 8 pounds i gained this year, he said just to be conscience of it more.
I know that I need to cut out carb's more.  
I started pilatees 3 weeks ago, pretty painful at first. Makes a person fully understand those "core muscles".  I also got my time down to 45 minutes for a mile in the pool (36 laps)  Last Saturday I did 2 miles. I feel great about swimming. I just need a kick in the head about eating better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

This is a support thread and I stand fully behind you with any decision you make on how you want to handle your weight loss.  Do what is right for you!


----------



## Kitchen Chatters

Congrats on making the commitment to eat healthier.

I woukd suggest gou rather swap ojt the stevia for brown sugar. Artificial sweeteners is horrible for you and should be avoided at all cost.

Another simple thing to is to swap out white for brown on everything such as sugar and bread. 

White is more processed and lots of junk that makes one fat is added to it.

Good luck.


----------



## taxlady

Welcome to Discuss Cooking Kitchen Chatters.

While I agree that brown bread or rice are healthier, I have disagree about the brown sugar. White sugar is 99.9% sucrose. Brown sugar is about 96% sucrose. It's not going to make much, if any, difference health-wise which one is used. Over consumption of either one is not healthy.


----------



## creative

taxlady said:


> Welcome to Discuss Cooking Kitchen Chatters.
> 
> While I agree that brown bread or rice are healthier, I have disagree about the brown sugar. White sugar is 99.9% sucrose. Brown sugar is about 96% sucrose. It's not going to make much, if any, difference health-wise which one is used. Over consumption of either one is not healthy.


Well it's not just about sucrose.  Brown sugar has more of the molasses.  (Molasses has minerals like iron). I use molasses sugar i.e. in coffee and brown sugar  (instead of white) in baking.  Where colour may be an issue, I tend to use set honey in baking (reducing the quantity by a quarter - some info I recall reading).


----------



## taxlady

creative said:


> Well it's not just about sucrose.  Brown sugar has more of the molasses.  (Molasses has minerals like iron). I use molasses sugar i.e. in coffee and brown sugar  (instead of white) in baking.  Where colour may be an issue, I tend to use set honey in baking (reducing the quantity by a quarter - some info I recall reading).


How much iron do you suppose you get in brown sugar? I looked it up. 1 tsp (~3 grams) gives you 0.02 mg of iron. In 100 grams of brown sugar, you get 0.71 mg.

Sure, you can get more than a day's worth of iron (8 mg/day for adult males and women over 51, 18 mg/day for women 18-50) from a cup of molasses (15.91 mg of iron), but that's a whole cup.

Show Nutrients List


----------



## GotGarlic

creative said:


> Well it's not just about sucrose.  Brown sugar has more of the molasses.  (Molasses has minerals like iron). I use molasses sugar i.e. in coffee and brown sugar  (instead of white) in baking.  Where colour may be an issue, I tend to use set honey in baking (reducing the quantity by a quarter - some info I recall reading).



There isn't enough molasses in brown sugar to make a difference nutritionally. 



> Because of its molasses content, brown sugar does contain certain minerals, most notably calcium, potassium, iron and magnesium (white sugar contains none of these). But since these minerals are present in only minuscule amounts, there is no real health benefit to using brown sugar.



http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/12/health/nutrition/12real.html


----------



## GotGarlic

Kitchen Chatters said:


> Another simple thing to is to swap out white for brown on everything such as sugar and bread.
> 
> White is more processed and lots of junk that makes one fat is added to it.



Actually, brown sugar is white sugar with molasses added to it, so it's more processed than white sugar.


----------



## creative

taxlady said:


> How much iron do you suppose you get in brown sugar? I looked it up. 1 tsp (~3 grams) gives you 0.02 mg of iron. In 100 grams of brown sugar, you get 0.71 mg.
> 
> Sure, you can get more than a day's worth of iron (8 mg/day for adult males and women over 51, 18 mg/day for women 18-50) from a cup of molasses (15.91 mg of iron), but that's a whole cup.
> 
> Show Nutrients List


I think you have misunderstood me.  I am not saying eat brown sugar to get your iron intake, but that it DOES have _some_ nutritional advantage over white sugar, however marginal that might be.  That's all.


----------



## creative

GotGarlic said:


> Actually, brown sugar is white sugar with molasses added to it, so it's more processed than white sugar.


More processed?  By adding back some of its original content I do not regard that as an additional processing method - more like one of redemption!  Both white sugar and brown sugar are _bleached_ but at least brown sugar is rendered more natural by adding back some of the molasses it was originally deprived of.


----------



## GotGarlic

creative said:


> More processed?  By adding back some of its original content I do not regard that as an additional processing method - more like one of redemption!  Both white sugar and brown sugar are _bleached_ but at least brown sugar is rendered more natural by adding back some of the molasses it was originally deprived of.



Processed means doing something to it. You can make up your own definitions if you want; that doesn't make them fact.

And sugar is not bleached, at least not in the United States. 

"Pure sugar crystals are naturally colorless. No artificial bleaching or whitening is necessary. Molasses, which is naturally present in sugar beet and sugar cane and gives brown sugar its color, is removed from the sugar crystal with water and centrifuging. Carbon filters absorb any remaining colored plant materials."

www.sugar.org


----------



## GotGarlic

creative said:


> I think you have misunderstood me.  I am not saying eat brown sugar to get your iron intake, but that it DOES have _some_ nutritional advantage over white sugar, however marginal that might be.  That's all.



There's not enough to make a difference nutritionally.


----------



## creative

GotGarlic said:


> There's not enough to make a difference nutritionally.


It's all relative!


----------



## Addie

So for those who are trying to lose weight, I just got back from Winthrop and have dropped one more pound. Yea! 121# today. My goal is 115 pounds. And I started at 160+#'s. Today I have on slacks that last year at this time it was way too small for me. But the down side is that I really need a whole new wardroom. Time to look for a sugar daddy to buy me a trunk full of new clothes.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This is a support thread and I stand fully behind you with any decision you make on how you want to handle your weight loss. Do what is right for you!


Exactly. When I switched eating my big meal to the a.m. ... four years ago? or was it five? Well, I did that to gain energy. I went from a size 14 to a size 6/8 (with help from a friend who is a tailor--he makes my clothes fit me). On the bottom, I am a 6/8. On the top I am a small or medium. Was it hard? No. I just dropped sugar and bread/pasta from my diet. Easy-peasy.


----------



## AnthonyJ

CWS4322 said:


> Exactly. When I switched eating my big meal to the a.m. ... four years ago? or was it five? Well, I did that to gain energy. I went from a size 14 to a size 6/8 (with help from a friend who is a tailor--he makes my clothes fit me). On the bottom, I am a 6/8. On the top I am a small or medium. Was it hard? No. I just dropped sugar and bread/pasta from my diet. Easy-peasy.



I did carb and (mostly) sugar free for about two and a half weeks and went from size 34 (snug) to size 32 (just a bit of room). I didn't lose much weight during this time, but my stomach, as a coworker put it, "looked deflated." I sure felt a heck of a lot better too. 

Funny thing was, I decided to have some pasta with sauteed zucchini and broccoli and a normal sized plate of the stuff gave me a stomachache, headache and made me feel a little intoxicated. Repeated results the next day when I had the remainder for lunch at work. 

I've spent the last few months immersing myself in some of the newer information regarding health and weight loss. I've seen the following results since:

8 pounds lost (215-207) in 7 days by eliminating coffee. I was drinking it loaded with milk and HFCS sweetener. Later found out that not only does the sugar have an insulinemic effect, the milk does as well. 

22 pounds lost (207-185) through ketogenic fasting over around 5 weeks. 

11 pounds gained back (185-196) through stressful semester at school (physics and intro to circuitry) and discontinued diet/fasting.

Adoption of cold exposure and EGCg (decaffeinated green tea extract) supplementation has actually hindered my attempts to gain 4 more pounds and get to an even 200 before starting my new body recomposition experiment. I've been eating like a slob, including carbs and sugary stuff and I have been stuck at 196. If I were to eliminate the supplements and cold exposure, I could probably put it back on no problem, but I'll just take this as a good sign going in to this experiment.


----------



## CraigC

I have lost 95# to date (350 to 255).


----------



## Addie

I am holding at 122 lbs. And I feel comfortable. I use a small salad plate for my meals. And if the food requires a bowl, I use a small dessert bowl. I still have the set of spoons I used for my kids when they were learning to feed themselves. The spoons have a small bowl and I take smaller mouthfuls using the spoons. So by using smaller eating utensils, I have smaller helpings and eat less, yet my plate looks full every time I eat. The bowl of the spoons is about the size of a long ice tea spoon. 

I didn't set out to deliberately eat this way. It is just the dishes I find easiest to reach. But I really think it has been the main contribution to my weight loss.


----------



## GotGarlic

CraigC said:


> I have lost 95# to date (350 to 255).



Congrats, Craig!


----------



## bethzaring

I've lost 10 pounds in 8 weeks.  139# down to 129#.  Still have a few more pounds to go before I can fit into some clothes I have.  Doing this darn low carbohydrate diet.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

redkitty said:


> Who's Trying to Lose Weight?



*Everybody!
*


----------



## CraigC

GotGarlic said:


> Congrats, Craig!



Thanks! Now, if I can only ditch that last 55#, I will be at my goal.


----------



## Addie

CraigC said:


> Thanks! Now, if I can only ditch that last 55#, I will be at my goal.



It's that dang plateau. Everybody's nemesis. But it does pass. Congrats!


----------



## CraigC

Addie said:


> It's that dang plateau. Everybody's nemesis. But it does pass. Congrats!



Not with me, my loss has been steady, without the "fade" diets some have been bantering about lately. I eat what I want, just less of it.


----------



## simonbaker

I am back on the healthy eating wagon, again.....
We discontinued our cafe & catering business at the end of 2015.  
I am now working as a "Butcher" at a local grocery store in town.  
It feels a little strange being out of foodservice as that is most all I have done for the past 35 years.  
I' m looking for healthy options for boxed lunches, any good ideas out there?


----------



## rodentraiser

I _need_ to lose weight. I can't honestly say I'm trying. *eyes the spaghetti in the fridge*


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> I am back on the healthy eating wagon, again.....
> We discontinued our cafe & catering business at the end of 2015.
> I am now working as a "Butcher" at a local grocery store in town.
> It feels a little strange being out of foodservice as that is most all I have done for the past 35 years.
> I' m looking for healthy options for boxed lunches, any good ideas out there?




There you are, Simonbaker!  So good to see you again!  So sorry to hear about your business.


----------



## Aunt Bea

simonbaker said:


> I am back on the healthy eating wagon, again.....
> We discontinued our cafe & catering business at the end of 2015.
> I am now working as a "Butcher" at a local grocery store in town.
> It feels a little strange being out of foodservice as that is most all I have done for the past 35 years.
> I' m looking for healthy options for boxed lunches, any good ideas out there?



Good to see ya!!!

If the boxed lunches are for you, I would say that the most important thing is to have a plan.  

A grocery store can be a very dangerous place when you are having a hectic day and the Oreo cookies are just an aisle away! 

How about:

Bag salad and a slice of meat or cheese from the deli.

Yogurt or cottage cheese from the dairy case and an apple from the produce department.

A roll from the bakery and back to the deli for the slice of meat or cheese.

If you have a break room with a microwave head for the soup aisle or the frozen food case and grab a single serving item.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I am back on the healthy eating wagon, again.....
> We discontinued our cafe & catering business at the end of 2015.
> I am now working as a "Butcher" at a local grocery store in town.
> It feels a little strange being out of foodservice as that is most all I have done for the past 35 years.
> I' m looking for healthy options for boxed lunches, any good ideas out there?



I am so glad to see you again. I have been thinking about you for the past week. How is your daughter doing? Tough having a grown teenager. Yet it is a time to treasure. A time for mother and daughter to both watch her grow into a young woman.

How much of the weight you lost before have you been able to keep off? I lost 40 pounds last year and am holding it. I would like to lose about ten or fifteen more, but my health team tells me I am not 20 y.o. anymore. According to the latest health charts from the insurance companies, I should be 97 pounds. I would settle for 105/110. I was quite shocked when I found I could cross my legs. And I can now feel my hip bones. How did I do it? It wasn't really intentional. 

As I am getting older and less active, I have a smaller appetite. So I use a salad plate, thus small helpings. Portion control. You did it before, I know you can do it again. You will always have me in your corner.


----------



## Silversage

Addie, you must be 4 foot 5 inches tall for any weight chart to tell you that you should weigh 97 pounds.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> I am so glad to see you again. I have been thinking about you for the past week. How is your daughter doing? Tough having a grown teenager. Yet it is a time to treasure. A time for mother and daughter to both watch her grow into a young woman.
> 
> How much of the weight you lost before have you been able to keep off? I lost 40 pounds last year and am holding it. I would like to lose about ten or fifteen more, but my health team tells me I am not 20 y.o. anymore. According to the latest health charts from the insurance companies, I should be 97 pounds. I would settle for 105/110. I was quite shocked when I found I could cross my legs. And I can now feel my hip bones. How did I do it? It wasn't really intentional.
> 
> As I am getting older and less active, I have a smaller appetite. So I use a salad plate, thus small helpings. Portion control. You did it before, I know you can do it again. You will always have me in your corner.



I have been able to keep off 65# but gained back 35#, I just got back from the gym with my daughter (17) her first time there.  Hoping to keep her going with me, it's great incentive for both of us.  She isn't terribly overweight but could use some toning.    Those darn donuts in the bakery at work need to come to a stop during my break & I also need ro cut out the soda pop, again.
Thank you for the tips Aunt Bea I will definitely use them.  
It's trying to get used to taking breaks every 4 hours I have to take 15 mn & after 6 hours, I have to take an hour (unpaid).  Most shifts are 12 hours: 45 hours a week.  Working on trying to incorporate more protein into my diet, a daily challenge.  Thanks again for all of the support!
Quitting the business was bittersweet. DH is continuing to do some catering & getting the paperwork caught up.
Hope all is well with your daughter Addie!


----------



## NYBrit

Hi, I'm a type 2 diabetic who has lost over 30 lbs and gotten off diabetes meds through watching what I eat and exercising.  Does anyone belong to MyFitnessPal?  I use the calorie counter on that site.  I'm looking to step things up and start cooking healthier meals at home.  Which is what brings me back to this site.


----------



## simonbaker

NYBrit said:


> Hi, I'm a type 2 diabetic who has lost over 30 lbs and gotten off diabetes meds through watching what I eat and exercising.  Does anyone belong to MyFitnessPal?  I use the calorie counter on that site.  I'm looking to step things up and start cooking healthier meals at home.  Which is what brings me back to this site.



I just started today on my fitness pal.  Thank goodness I exercised today to absorb the way to many calories I had.


----------



## NYBrit

simonbaker said:


> I just started today on my fitness pal.  Thank goodness I exercised today to absorb the way to many calories I had.



Yeah, exercising is a good way to increase your calorie allowance for the day.  Especially running.


----------



## simonbaker

NYBrit said:


> Yeah, exercising is a good way to increase your calorie allowance for the day.  Especially running.



My knees are shot, the only way I run is jogging in deep water.To many years on cement kitchen floors...


----------



## taxlady

NYBrit said:


> Hi, I'm a type 2 diabetic who has lost over 30 lbs and gotten off diabetes meds through watching what I eat and exercising.  Does anyone belong to MyFitnessPal?  I use the calorie counter on that site.  I'm looking to step things up and start cooking healthier meals at home.  Which is what brings me back to this site.


I recommend that you check out Diabetic Cooking - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums

And this thread, people have had some excellent results:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f12/low-carbing-with-the-keto-team-92360.html


----------



## LPBeier

Hey, everyone! I haven't checked in here for awhile.

I gained a lot of weight in the last part of 2015 because my leg was acting up and I was not very mobile. When pain levels are bad I tend to eat comfort foods (easy prep) and when I am alone, it is a lot of junk food.

However, thanks to the flu, which I have had in varying degrees over the past several weeks, I have lost 7 pounds and cracked the 240 level once again. I am trying very hard to not get up there again.

I can start using the exercise bike slowly again so that will help. I just have to watch the knee. I have a CT scan set for Feb 16 so we will see after that if another surgery is needed. I really hope not. Every time I have a setback with one part of my health it affects the rest.

I am eating much better again, starting the day out with a green shake and eating small amounts more often. If the flu stays away I should be back on track!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Hey, everyone! I haven't checked in here for awhile.
> 
> I gained a lot of weight in the last part of 2015 because my leg was acting up and I was not very mobile. When pain levels are bad I tend to eat comfort foods (easy prep) and when I am alone, it is a lot of junk food.
> 
> However, thanks to the flu, which I have had in varying degrees over the past several weeks, I have lost 7 pounds and cracked the 240 level once again. I am trying very hard to not get up there again.
> 
> I can start using the exercise bike slowly again so that will help. I just have to watch the knee. I have a CT scan set for Feb 16 so we will see after that if another surgery is needed. I really hope not. Every time I have a setback with one part of my health it affects the rest.
> 
> I am eating much better again, starting the day out with a green shake and eating small amounts more often. If the flu stays away I should be back on track!




Keep up the good effort SimonBaker. Like I said before, I am in your corner. Seventeen all ready? I remember you celebrating her 14th birthday. She is at the age now that the two of you can do a lot of activities together. She is now a young lady. 

My daughter has been in remission for quite some time now. She goes for an MRI every three months to check on the tumor. The cancer is gone, but there was still a small piece of the tumor left. There is no way they can remove it without cutting out some of the brain. The tumor, on its own is slowly shrinking. All that is left is a small piece no bigger than her pinky fingernail. 

Spike has still continues to be a tremendous help to me. My daughter finally gets well and my middle son Pirate becomes disabled. He applied for Social Security Disability and was approved in less than two months. Unheard of! Everyone I have ever known who applied was always denied and had to put in an appeal. Only then are they approved. 

So this past week has been a really good week for both of us. He will be getting enough to find his own apartment and be able to support himself. Nothing but good news every day for him. 

The bad part all these months was he could never get a straight answer from any of the doctors that he was sent to. It was Social Security that told him what they saw in his medical records that decided on such a quick and decisive decision. One of his doctors called him on my phone one day. He wasn't home. He was actually at another doctor's office. She continued to give me information about what was wrong with him. Personal information that should have been shared only with the patient. Even though I am him mother, she was in violation of patient confidentiality. What if he didn't want me to know? What if it had been a girlfriend posing as me? Pirate reported her to her supervising doctor of the clinic. She was taken off his case immediately. 

It feels good to report good news all around.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Just back from my six month checkup, I'm down another 12 pounds. Two pounds a month ain't much but I'm happy that I made it through the fall/winter/holiday season with some progress.

Over the next six months he wants me to swap the low carb diet for the traditional exchange diet.  The idea being to concentrate on a more balanced diet with a focus on portion control.  I told him I would give it a try and see how it goes.  When I followed the exchange diet before I was always experiencing hunger and uncontrollable cravings. 

I think the phrase *focus on portion control *is doctorspeak for put down the fork and lose two pounds a week!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Aunt Bea said:


> Just back from my six month checkup, I'm down another 12 pounds. Two pounds a month ain't much but I'm happy that I made it through the fall/winter/holiday season with some progress.
> 
> Over the next six months he wants me to swap the low carb diet for the traditional exchange diet.  The idea being to concentrate on a more balanced diet with a focus on portion control.  I told him I would give it a try and see how it goes.  When I followed the exchange diet before I was always experiencing hunger and uncontrollable cravings.
> 
> I think the phrase *focus on portion control *is doctorspeak for put down the fork and lose two pounds a week!



That's great news, Aunt Bea!

I'm dubious of exchange diets myself. I get a kick out of how doctors seem to think low carb diets are something new and controversial, when in reality they've been around since the 1800's in one form or another, and have a good overall track record.


----------



## Andy M.

This morning the scale said I've lost 24 pounds.  I think I'm close to an equilibrium point with my current dietary routine.  The mini changes I've made have gotten me to this point.  I'm not sure they will take me any farther.  I have been fluctuating up and down a pound or so each weigh-in.  

Not sure I'm ready for more drastic measures.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Steve Kroll said:


> That's great news, Aunt Bea!
> 
> I'm dubious of exchange diets myself. I get a kick out of how doctors seem to think low carb diets are something new and controversial, when in reality they've been around since the 1800's in one form or another, and have a good overall track record.



Dieting is not my doctor's strong suit, he is one of those fellas that weighs the same today that he did in college and is able to eat anything he likes without gaining an ounce.

I'll give it a try by adding a couple servings of carbs a day.  It would actually be kind of nice to add a fruit or starch if I can do it without going overboard!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Andy M. said:


> This morning the scale said I've lost 24 pounds.  I think I'm close to an equilibrium point with my current dietary routine.  The mini changes I've made have gotten me to this point.  I'm not sure they will take me any farther.  I have been fluctuating up and down a pound or so each weigh-in.
> 
> Not sure I'm ready for more drastic measures.



24 pounds is great! 

The big thing is to maintain, when it feels right for you go to the next step.  

Small changes can make a big difference when you are ready for the next step.  Look at the things you do everyday and bargain with yourself over what to keep and what to let go.  It sounds kind of hokey but salad dressing on the side, no butter on the toast, no mayo on the sandwich, every other burger without a bun,  no more than 10 french fries at a meal, all help to cut another 250 calories per day out of your routine and that is enough to lose two pounds a month.

Good luck!


----------



## roadfix

Good job everyone!    I'm not trying to lose weight but since I starting doing every-other-weekend, overnight backpacking trips in my local mountains here I've lost a couple of inches around the waist.


----------



## taxlady

Steve Kroll said:


> That's great news, Aunt Bea!
> 
> I'm dubious of exchange diets myself. I get a kick out of how doctors seem to think low carb diets are something new and controversial, when in reality they've been around since the 1800's in one form or another, and have a good overall track record.


Since the 1800s? Actually, they were the traditional diet of many indigenous people.

I have Sámi ancestors. Carl Linnaeus spent a year in Sápmi (Lappland) in 1732. This is what he had to say about their diet,

 “A Northern Lapp [Lapp was the word used for Sámis back then, please don't use it. It's offensive] lives only of meat, fish and poultry and hence becomes small, thin, light, nimble. A farmer, however, in Sweden’s southern provinces of the Skåne plains, eating peas, very much buckwheat porridge, and whose diet consists mostly of vegetable flour dishes, becomes tall, well built, stiff, strong and then heavy [meaning overweight/obese] ”

 “The Northern Lapp does not eat bread but is an example of good health. I saw old men about 60 years of age running around in the mountains like children, even able to put their foot on their necks. My conclusion is that it is because the absence of bread. Everyone eating bread has an obstructed stomach.”


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Since the 1800s? Actually, they were the traditional diet of many indigenous people...



I'm not so sure about that. Maybe in the far northern latitudes, where wheat, rice, barley, buckwheat, millet, potatoes, etc., don't grow well, but the diet of most of the ancient agricultural societies was based on some sort of grain.


----------



## Kayelle

Aunt Bea said:


> Dieting is not my doctor's strong suit, he is one of those fellas that weighs the same today that he did in college and is able to eat anything he likes without gaining an ounce.
> *
> I'll give it a try by adding a couple servings of carbs a day.  It would actually be kind of nice to add a fruit or starch if I can do it without going overboard!*



I agree it would be very nice if I could do that too, but I find that even a taste of something like that puts me in a serious craving mode similar to an alcoholic never being able to drink again. So far I've lost 40 lbs on under fifty carbs a day, sometimes half of that, in the last seven months. I know I could have done better with more exercise though. I see to it that my Souschef gets his carbs with my low carb dinners, but even at that, he's lost 11 lbs, and he's happy too.


----------



## LizStreithorst

Y'all would hate me.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kayelle said:


> I agree it would be very nice if I could do that too, but I find that even a taste of something like that puts me in a serious craving mode similar to an alcoholic never being able to drink again. So far I've lost 40 lbs on under fifty carbs a day, sometimes half of that, in the last seven months. I know I could have done better with more exercise though. I see to it that my Souschef gets his carbs with my low carb dinners, but even at that, he's lost 11 lbs, and he's happy too.



That is exactly how it has worked for me in the past.  I'll give it a try for a few weeks and if it is not working I will go back to my low carb routine.  In the past I've had some success with eating single servings of carbs away from home, as a special treat.  I could not do what you are doing, Souschef would have to keep his carb treats locked in the trunk of his car and eat them in the driveway! 

Forty pounds is great, low carb is definitely a great way to lose.  I lost most of my weight early on and now I really need to concentrate on portion size and reducing calories, even if I stick with low carb.  I'm at the point where even the carb calories are starting to count! 

Good luck to you and your Souschef!


----------



## Kayelle

Yep I too have done this plan many times over the years, and every time I tried to add more carbs after reaching my goal weight, I've gained everything back, and sometimes more. I'm convinced I'm a carboholic! I too lost most of the weight at the start this time and now it's much slower. Dang everything slows down with aging! When I was young I did it to look better, but now I'm more concerned with my health. If only I could walk for long distances, it would sure help.
 I know I also need to pay more attention to calorie count, and portion size, to start loosing again.


----------



## Kayelle

LizStreithorst said:


> Y'all would hate me.



Why is that Liz?


----------



## LizStreithorst

I don't eat enough.  Just one meal a day.  Since I was able to order a decent loaf of bread on line I almost always have a piece of buttered toast with my morning coffee.  I simply do not get hungry when I'm at work.


----------



## Kayelle

OK by me Liz. No reason to hate you.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I'm not so sure about that. Maybe in the far northern latitudes, where wheat, rice, barley, buckwheat, millet, potatoes, etc., don't grow well, but the diet of most of the ancient agricultural societies was based on some sort of grain.


I guess it depends on your definition of many. I think that low carb would be accurate for the traditional diets of all the Arctic and most of the sub-arctic people. It was also traditional for at least some of the tribes of the Great Plains, of the Namgis First Nation (British Columbia), and of the Maasai.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I guess it depends on your definition of many. I think that low carb would be accurate for the traditional diets of all the Arctic and most of the sub-arctic people. It was also traditional for at least some of the tribes of the Great Plains, of the Namgis First Nation (British Columbia), and of the Maasai.



I guess I'm not sure why you specified indigenous people. They seem to be (and have always been) a small minority of the world population and you're talking mostly about geographic areas where grains don't grow well, if at all (without modern farming methods).


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I guess I'm not sure why you specified indigenous people. They seem to be (and have always been) a small minority of the world population and you're talking mostly about geographic areas where grains don't grow well, if at all (without modern farming methods).


I specified indigenous people, because they were (some still are) eating a low carb diet long before the 1800s. I wasn't saying that most people ate a low carb diet, just that some people were.

There were ethnic Swedes and Norwegians growing and eating grain and potatoes in the same climate as the Sámis were eating a hunter-gatherer / pastoralist diet. And of course the Maasai have neighbours that eat a lot of carbs.


----------



## Silversage

I did it!
Six months ago the doctor gave me six months to bring down my sugar, a1c, blood pressure, cholesterol, and liver enzyme numbers, or she was writing prescriptions, which I didnt want.  I was concerned that once I started down that route, I'd be depending on medication instead of healthy habits for the rest of my life.  

Yesterday I went for the follow up visit to see how I did.  With one exception, every single number was down in the healthy range.  BMI, blood pressure,  all the labs.  LDL is still a little high, but it fell from 199 to 138.  She offered meds for that, but didn't push, said I could just keep doing what I'm doing.  

I started right on the line of overweight / obese.  I made it to just inside the line of healthy weight.  My next goal.is to get that down into the middle of the range somewhere so that I don't have to worry that every bite is going to but me back over.  Besides, i have a very small.frame, so I should be in the lower end of the range anyhow.  No big-boned excuses here!  

I'm not using any special diet, just old fashioned reducing stuff.  Smaller portions, smaller plates, less caffeine, less alcohol, reducing fatty or sugary things, walking at night, getting off my butt and moving more, more fruits and vegetables, stop eating when I'm not hungry anymore. 

I am so pleased!


----------



## Andy M.

Congrats, Silversage!  That's a major accomplishment.


----------



## GotGarlic

WTG, Aunt Bea, Kayelle, SS and Andy!


----------



## creative

20 Foods That Will Help You Slim Down for Summer


----------



## maryummaaz

Me after delivery of my first child. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am back on my Ketogenic Diet...


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am back on my Ketogenic Diet...



Good luck kid!

I'm working on the traditional diabetic exchange diet, like all of the diets it has advantages and disadvantages!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Aunt Bea.


----------



## Rocklobster

Good luck PF. I got the ol' high blood pressure. I have been trying to walk everyday and cut back on a few things. Hopefully I will drop a few lbs as a result...


----------



## Steve Kroll

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am back on my Ketogenic Diet...



Good to hear and good luck to you, PF!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Roch and Steve.  Decided I can't even do moderate carbs, minimal to no carbs for me.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sending best wishes to you, Princess.


----------



## Steve Kroll

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, Roch and Steve.  Decided I can't even do moderate carbs, minimal to no carbs for me.



Isn't it funny how, for some of us, such a small amount makes such a big difference? I can eat 3000-4000 calories a day, and as long as I keep the carbs to a minimum, I don't gain an ounce. But if I up the carbs even a little bit, the weight starts to drift back up again. A few months ago I tried to up my intake to 30-35g a day and within three weeks I had put on 6 pounds. Not to mention I had heartburn for the first time in over a year. 

I'd so much rather skip the bread and rice, and stay thin and feel good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you, Cheryl



Steve Kroll said:


> Isn't it funny how, for some of us, such a small amount makes such a big difference? I can eat 3000-4000 calories a day, and as long as I keep the carbs to a minimum, I don't gain an ounce. But if I up the carbs even a little bit, the weight starts to drift back up again. A few months ago I tried to up my intake to 30-35g a day and within three weeks I had put on 6 pounds. Not to mention I had heartburn for the first time in over a year.
> 
> I'd so much rather skip the bread and rice, and stay thin and feel good.



It is strange, I am still in the "feeling a bit punk" stage as my body shifts over.  But, the scales are already whispering sweet nothings and my glucometer is happy.


----------



## iamabigailnaylor

I am also trying to lose few pounds and found green tea really effective. Green tea thrice a day plus some exercise is surely helping me to lose weight.


----------



## CakePoet

I was trying to lose weight,  well I am big lass but I am happy as I am.  So far all diet  are no go due to  my  muscle problems.  So what does my doctor do, send me for a scan to see how much fat I have around  my organs.  Guess what,  I am just a well insulated house with open plan layout, yes no  fat around my organs.  So back to the drawing board  and he thinks if I eat more, so my body store less  that might be  the answer. 

So far,  I still havent manage to eat the breakfast he wanted , it way more then I can stomach and the same with lunch and dinner.

Feels so weird being big and told to eat more.


----------



## CraigC

My previous stance was, "I'd rather be fat and happy, than flat and snappy!"


----------



## CakePoet

I eat  as much as my four year old, sometimes she eat more then me.

My motto is I rather be loved  then anything else and I am.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you, Cheryl
> 
> It is strange, I am still in the "feeling a bit punk" stage as my body shifts over.  But, the scales are already whispering sweet nothings and my glucometer is happy.



I am with you. As long as my glucometer and doctor are happy with me, then so am I. Although I have lost so much weight, he has asked me if I am now anorexic. No, I am just not as active as I used to be, therefor I have a smaller appetite now. Every so often I try to take a walk outside the building. But there is a big difference between walking inside on a floor that has give and a cement sidewalk. Most of the time I can't even make it from the door to the sidewalk. I also find when I get full of ambition, I start getting chest pains. Something I can do without. Right now I am 5-10 pounds more than I want to be. According to my doctor, I am fine where I am.


----------



## CWS4322

Cut the carbs, cut the sugar, you will lose weight. I have shrunk a size a year since 2013? No sugar, no complex carbs, no processed food, eat my big meal in the morning, usually don't eat after 3:00 p.m. I am now between a size 4 and 6. I was a size 14. I have large bones and am 5'6" tall. Dont miss the carbs or sugar.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Cut the carbs, cut the sugar, you will lose weight. I have shrunk a size a year since 2013? No sugar, no complex carbs, no processed food, eat my big meal in the morning, usually don't eat after 3:00 p.m. I am now between a size 4 and 6. I was a size 14. I have large bones and am 5'6" tall. Dont miss the carbs or sugar.



I did well on a low carb diet, but when I do that, I miss bread, especially Scandinavian style crisp rye bread and Danish style heavy rye bread. I also miss potatoes and pasta.

If you are only eating from early morning until 1500, then you are doing something called "intermittent fasting", which may have more health benefits than just losing weight.


----------



## CWS4322

TL, you get over bread. I am a member of the bread tribe. I love bread. It doesn't love me.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> TL, you get over bread. I am a member of the bread tribe. I love bread. It doesn't love me.



Yeah, sort of, but I missed it. I did low carb for two or three years.


----------



## blissful

DH lost 30 lbs in 14 weeks, I'm down 29 lbs, and both of us recently hit the normal bmi range. Yay.


----------



## CWS4322

blissful said:


> DH lost 30 lbs in 14 weeks, I'm down 29 lbs, and both of us recently hit the normal bmi range. Yay.


My BMI is 6. Kind of a shock, but that is what it is. I am guessing, I never weigh myself and turn my back when my dr does, that I must have lost 30-40 lb to get to a size 6/4 on the bottom. I am still a 12 on the top because I have large bones. Designer dress size I am a size 8, but that's not the true size. I go by whether my clothes fit. I don't care how much I weigh.


----------



## taxlady

Most athletes don't hit the healthy BMI numbers. BMI is a shortcut that doesn't work all that well.


----------



## blissful

CWS4322 said:


> My BMI is 6. Kind of a shock, but that is what it is. I am guessing, I never weigh myself and turn my back when my dr does, that I must have lost 30-40 lb to get to a size 6/4 on the bottom. I am still a 12 on the top because I have large bones. Designer dress size I am a size 8, but that's not the true size. I go by whether my clothes fit. I don't care how much I weigh.


https://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/educational/lose_wt/BMI/bmicalc.htm
Maybe we are talking about something other than a BMI of 6. Maybe a size 6? A 5 foot 7 inch person with a bmi of 6 would weigh 40 lbs, and I just think you might be talking about something else. 



That's so great that you are comfortable in your clothes. I'm hoping to fit into a different set of clothes in the near future.


----------



## pepperhead212

I always lose a little weight in the summer, just because of all of the veggies I eat, but I still have to eat less!!  It's hard to do that when some things are so good!  Friends are always scolding me about how they cant stop eating, when they come over. 

I have never gone on a low carb diet, but 6 or 7 years ago I reduced my carb intake because I went on an Indian food kick - something I've done with several cuisines, to learn all I could about them, and acquiring all of the ingredients possible.  Before this, I was eating Thai food (another thing I did this with, years earlier!) at least 3 times a week, and this means leftovers, too.  And I was buying Jasmine rice in 25 lb bags at the Asian market, just for myself!  But when I was cooking all of that Indian food, I didn't cook much of the rice dishes, even though that is most of what they eat, but the dal, and other legume dishes, and I went long periods of time on a vegetarian diet, without really doing it on purpose!  In 6 -7 months I lost over 40 lbs, without even trying!  I realized that it was losing that Jasmine rice from my diet, for the most part.  I still had carbs, but most of the flatbreads I got into cooking were whole grain, not white flour.  And the carbs in all those legumes were not bad carbs.  Now, when I occasionally have some jasmine rice, I combine it with millet - an under-used grain  in this country, with a lot of nutrition, and very mild in flavor, so the jasmine comes through.  

Bread I have to bake once in a while, and I always try to make it mostly whole grain.  Jasmine rice and chocolate were my downfalls, as far as carbs.  For any chocolate things, I simply don't make them unless I'm taking them somewhere, or a number of people will be eating them for me. 

I just joined a gym, not to lose weight, but because I had physical therapy that was going on, for a knee surgery, and it was stopped.  My therapist told me that he suggested that I get into one of these gyms when they have those deals, and go in and use their machines, to continue the therapy, so that it doesn't relapse.  Hopefully this will help the weight, too.


----------



## kenmiller

I am trying to lose weight and I have loosed 10 kg till now but want to lose more.


----------



## skilletlicker

I've lost 29 lbs since started paying attention to it 2½ years ago. Hope to move from obese to just fat by winter.


----------



## blissful

Kenmiller-congratulations. Keep up the good work. Whatever you are doing must be working for you.


Pepper, we keep cooked grains on hand, for salads, like millet, whole wheat, brown rice, quinoa. They give it such a great variety of textures and they are filling. I eat complex carbs and lots of them.

I too love the vegetable choices in summer with the gardens producing lots of greens, peppers, and tomatoes.


SkilletLicker-congratulations. Whatever you are doing must also be working for you. I felt a sense of accomplishment these past two winters, not gaining even though we live where there is lots of snow since we mostly stay inside during those months. That was an accomplishment for me.


----------



## CWS4322

CWS4322 said:


> My BMI is 6. Kind of a shock, but that is what it is. I am guessing, I never weigh myself and turn my back when my dr does, that I must have lost 30-40 lb to get to a size 6/4 on the bottom. I am still a 12 on the top because I have large bones. Designer dress size I am a size 8, but that's not the true size. I go by whether my clothes fit. I don't care how much I weigh.


The 'issue' is that there is only 1/8" to 1/4" 'pinch' on my ribs and back, stomach. I am guessing my BMI is higher, perhaps my Dr. was making a joke.


----------



## blissful

CWS, and a compliment too.


----------



## CWS4322

blissful said:


> CWS, and a compliment too.


I hate humid weather. I bought a bunch of swimkinis and tops from Land's End. My Dad calls them my hooker clothes. I told him hookers don't wear Birkenstocks--don't have white go-go boots.


----------



## blissful

CWS, I was never a fan of hearing comments about my sexuality or attractiveness from my father either. It's so inappropriate for a father to say those things to a daughter. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## CWS4322

blissful said:


> CWS, I was never a fan of hearing comments about my sexuality or attractiveness from my father either. It's so inappropriate for a father to say those things to a daughter. Sorry to hear that.


My Dad is very critical of me. The things he says to me, I would never allow anyone else to say. Living with him is very, very, difficult. I could live with my Mom forever, but somedays it is a good thing I don't know where the shells are to the shotgun--patricide or suicide crosses my mind. When he is really bad, I ask if he found a dead body. I found my brother dead. He had been dead for 3 weeks. So when Dad says he is stressed and can't cope, I give him a reality check.


----------



## blissful

I can't imagine how difficult that is to be living with him. Has he always been this way or is this new behavior, the beginnings of dementia or something? Not that either way makes it easier to live with. I'm sorry.


----------



## CWS4322

CWS4322 said:


> I hate humid weather. I bought a bunch of swimkinis and tops from Land's End. My Dad calls them my hooker clothes. I told him hookers don't wear Birkenstocks--don't have white go-go boots.


Me in one of my "hooker" outfits.


----------



## blissful

You look great, cute outfit.


----------



## CWS4322

blissful said:


> You look great, cute outfit.


One of my "hooker" outfits. Don't think Land's End would agree. I told my Dad yesterday if he ever spoke to me again the way he has, I was leaving and taking my Mom with me. He knows I will do it. I have my dr. in Ontario on-side to care for my Mom and an immigration lawyer ready to do what needs to be done so I can bring her back to Canada. I don't like playing that card, but I would never put up with how my Dad treats me if my Mom weren't in the picture. He is not physically abusive, just verbally.


----------



## blissful

> I told my Dad yesterday if he ever spoke to me again the way he has, I  was leaving and taking my Mom with me. He knows I will do it.


You put down a clear boundary for him. I hope that works. Sometimes with some people, that works. Usually if they are sane and not disordered, it works. It would be easier if you could instead just ship him off to Fiji.


----------



## CWS4322

blissful said:


> You put down a clear boundary for him. I hope that works. Sometimes with some people, that works. Usually if they are sane and not disordered, it works. It would be easier if you could instead just ship him off to Fiji.


Or Norway. He fell off the lawn tractor on Tuesday.


----------



## blissful

Ouch! If he didn't fall off and lose part of a foot or hand, that's good. But how do you fall off a riding lawnmower?  (I'm not looking for an instruction manual on that) ha ha


----------



## skilletlicker

CWS4322 said:


> Or Norway. He fell off the lawn tractor on Tuesday.



Suburban rodeo.


----------



## CWS4322

blissful said:


> Ouch! If he didn't fall off and lose part of a foot or hand, that's good. But how do you fall off a riding lawnmower?  (I'm not looking for an instruction manual on that) ha ha


Riding sideways on a hill and not leaning to the other side.


----------



## CarolPa

You look very nice in that outfit!


----------



## StormyToo

I have moved from round to egg shaped with the heavy part on the top. Go figure. I tell DH I am saving tons of money. People pay lots for breast augmentation and Brazilian butt lifts and all I do is cook and bake. Today I am saving a lot.... peanut butter cookies and chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## simonbaker

14# down for me. Feels great! Tracking what I eat & swimming/ water walking 4 x week.


----------



## taxlady

I started time restricted eating in July. I only eat for an eight hour period every day, except weekends and holidays. I have lost about 14 pounds, so far. Most of it seems to be coming off my stomach and waistline.


----------



## Katie H

I've been working on losing weight since earlier this spring.  I haven't really done anything different...except...I drink an 8-oz glass of water as soon as I get up in the morning.

I read about this concept some time ago and the water before eating is supposed to "jump start" one's metabolism.  Not sure, but since I've been doing this I have lost nearly 50 pounds and am still losing.  I haven't really changed my eating habits but, because I'm aging, I do eat less.

My goal is to lose another 40 pounds in 2020 and I think it's realistic.


----------



## skilletlicker

Congratulations everybody. Wishing us all continued success in 2020.

I'm down about 60 pounds, most of it in the last 6 months. Maybe 30 more to go.


----------



## CWS4322

Definitely not trying to lose weight. I am wearing my winter version of my hooker clothes...tights with a skort, a sweater, and Birkenstock clogs just to bug my Dad.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Definitely not trying to lose weight. I am wearing my winter version of my hooker clothes...tights with a skort, a sweater, and Birkenstock clogs just to bug my Dad.


----------



## taxlady

Congratulations skilletlicker and Katie. Keep up the good work.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


>


I definitely should not be a size 2 or 4 given my height and bone structure and being that I am 60 years old. Or maybe it is that sizes have gotten smaller and really I am a size 10 in 1970s sizes? But I do look kinda cute in my winter and summer hooker clothes!


----------



## Recipes Make Magic

The best diet advice I can give relates strictly to my own experience:
I.E. - Male, over 65 - H 5'9" - Current W - 160 lbs.


If you're in that category, more or less, but weigh 175 - 180 and would like to lose weight, say 15-20 lbs to be slimmer - e.g. size 36-38 belt- then give this a try:


Eat pretty much whatever you like, but keep daily calories as low as 1,200/day, preferably 1,000 or less; protein around 50 or so - less if you can, and limit carbs to under 25-30 gms/day - you should easily lose 2-3 lbs. per week - no sweat.


I've accomplished it several times in recent years, and can keep my weight down to 160 easily, by religiously maintaining these params.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic

CarolPa said:


> You look very nice in that outfit!


 
Agree.


----------



## blissful

I stopped losing weight when my body decided I was just right. 

I eat complex carbs, as 80% of my calories, 10% fat, and 10 % protein (though without trying it usually goes higher). I don't eat sugar oil or any processed food (a few condiments). Mostly potatoes, grains, squash, lentils and lots of vegetables cooked and raw.


I lost all the weight I wanted to lose and a little more without trying because we made this a habit. My husband eats this way too.
My blood pressure used to be high, now it is normal. 

I lost 60 lbs and weigh 125 and I'm 5' 6.5''. I'm comfortable with it and couldn't have more energy. My aches and pains I thought were 'old age',  (60) are gone and were just me not feeding myself the right foods (standard american diet) and getting the right nutrition to heal, so now I know and I feel good.


A lot of health issues can be reversed by getting enough nutrition and fiber. The fiber carries the toxins and waste out. The nutrition gives the body fuel and helps the body regenerate.


This thread hasn't been posted on since last December. Either everyone reached their goals already, or nobody cares about losing weight anymore.  Health is actually more important than weight, but being at a healthy weight is another indicator of good health.


During this time, my husband also lost weight and reached beyond his goals weight wise. He lowered his cholesterol to the 120's and his LDL to 72, no medication. It's been an amazing journey.


----------



## taxlady

I have been doing time restricted eating since July of last year. I have lost 15 kilos (33 pounds). My "eating window" is between 16:00 and 24:00. It is a method that has been demonstrated to have metabolic benefits. It is really simple and doesn't require any restrictions on what or how much one eats. Of course, it's healthier to eat foods that are good for you and avoid overly processed foods and sugary foods.


----------



## Katie H

I'm still losing weight and am at the 65+ pounds loss.  I haven't done anything drastic or have changed my way of eating.  Again, the 8 ounces of water the first thing in the morning seems to be my best friend.


----------

